# Erziehung - Schule - Staat - Jugendliche | Vorsicht! Dieses Thema zwingt einen dazu viel(!) zu lesen!



## Lan_Party (4. Oktober 2011)

Erziehung. Ein wichtiges oder auch weniger wichtiges Thema in Deutschland. Die Jugend heutzutage hat kaum noch Respekt vor dem Gesetzt. Es wird geklaut, getrunken, gekifft, gekloppt, gemobbt und geschwenzt. 
Es fängt schon im frühen Alter an. Kinder kommen mit 14 Jahren ins Krankenhaus und das mit einer Alkoholvergiftung. Aus Langeweile werden schwächere geschlagen. Man beleidigt andere ohne das man mal ein Wort gewechselt hat. Es werden Sachen geklaut und das sogar noch früher! Mit 12 Jahren klauen Kinder was sie in die Finger bekommen. Bestraft können sie nur von den Eltern werden aber das ist Ihnen ja anscheinend egal. 
Was ist aus dieser Jugend geworden? Ich schäme mich für mein Alter! Ich bin 17 und schaue mir meinesgleichen an. Betrunken und bekifft. Kein Respekt vor den Eltern. Schule kennt man nicht mehr. 
Wieso machen die Eltern dieser Kinder und Jugendlichen nichts dagegen? Wie hat es angefangen? Wie wird es weitergehen? Was wird aus Deutschland?
Was denkt Ihr!

Wieso wurde die Jugend so?
Wird sich etwas ändern?
Wieso machen die Eltern nichts?
Was wird aus Deutschland?



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zahl der Jugendlichen, die wegen Alkoholmissbrauchs in Kliniken  kommen, hat sich in Deutschland seit 1990 mindestens verdoppelt. Nach  Angaben des Statistischen Bundesamtes sind 2005 rund 19.400 Jugendliche  zwischen 10 und 20 Jahren mit der Diagnose „akute Alkoholintoxikation“  stationär im Krankenhaus behandelt worden. Dies waren mehr als doppelt  so viele wie im Jahr 2000, entspricht aber nicht einmal einem halben  Prozent dieser Bevölkerungsgruppe. 3.500 der Patienten waren unter 16  Jahre alt.Das durchschnittliche Alter des Erstkonsums liegt bei etwa 14 Jahren  und liegt somit deutlich niedriger als der Erstkonsum von Tabak. Das  Durchschnittsalter für den ersten Alkoholrausch liegt bei 15,5 Jahren.  Im Jahr 2004 gaben zehn Prozent der Befragten 12- bis 15-Jährigen an, in  den letzten drei Monaten mindestens einen Alkoholrausch gehabt zu  haben. Bei den 16- bis 19-Jährigen waren es 30 Prozent.



Quelle:
Alkoholmissbrauch bei Jugendlichen

Quelle der Statistiken:
http://www.uni-konstanz.de/rtf/gs/Spiess-Jugendkriminalitaet-2010.pdf

Quelle der Aussagen:
http://turkawka.kaywa.ch/files/Verhalten_Erziehungsstil.pdf
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Ab hier kommen Kommentare von Usern die die zum nachdenken und umdenken verführen! Ich persönlich finde diese Kommentare sehr diskussionsfördernt. Sie helfen dabei die Frage besser nachzuvollziehen.
Hiermit bedanke ich mich an die User für Ihre wunderbare Kompetenz! 
Wenn Ihr denkt das ein User einen wichtigen Post mitbeigetragen hat sagt mir bescheid und ich werde auch Ihn gegebenenfalls hier einfügen. Danke.


			
				Rollora schrieb:
			
		

> Lan_Party schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


dragooncomet schrieb:


> @ChaoZ, @Lan_Party, @Rollora
> 
> Ich habe mit Vergnügen eure Texte gelesen. Es war mir eine Freude. Es tut einfach gut, zu wissen, dass man nicht alleine ist, die Welt schöner zu gestalten.
> Wenn doch nur alle Menschen so selbstreflektierend wären. Ich versuche, meine Freunde den Weg zur Reflektion zu zeigen. Ob über Texte, Filme, Videospiele und Gespräche. Leider haben die meisten keine Interesse dazu. Erkennen keinen Sinn, die Aussage eines Autors erkennen zu können. Da bleibt die eher subtile Methode, bei einem Problem mit gezielten Fragen, dass er die Lösung von alleine erkennt. Ist zwar ein bisschen mühsam, aber es freut mich, wenn ich so helfen kann.
> ...



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


			
				Rollora schrieb:
			
		

> pibsel94 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Lan_Party schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Lan_Party schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


			
				Rollora schrieb:
			
		

> Lan_Party schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Das sind alles nur wenige Ausnahmen, die meisten, allerallermeisten sind völlig normale Jugendliche.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Oktober 2011)

Was sind für dich "normale" Jugendliche?


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Sowas macht mir keine Sorgen. Ich bin selber erst 16, von daher kenne ich die Jugend von heute sehr gut. Diese Dinge, die du nennst, sind völlige Ausnahmen. Wie Quanti schon sagte, sind die meisten völlig normal. Was ich viel bedenklicher finde, ist das Verlorengehen von Kultur, Wissen und der schönen deutschen Sprache. 

Ich z.B. werde schief angesehen, wenn ich Bücher lese oder mir einmal eine Dokumentation ansehe. Auch meine regelmäßigen "Sehr Gut" in Diktaten werden als "abnormal" bezeichnet. Die Sprache, der sich viele meiner Altersgenossen bedienen, nimmt inzwischen einen eigenen Dialekt in meinem Wortschatz ein. Ich nenne diesen Dialekt "Neudeutsch". Beispiel:



			
				Neudeutsch schrieb:
			
		

> Ey Kollegah, hascht du Problem mit mir alta? Isch schwöre, verpiss disch du Huensohn!



Kein Witz, es wird wirklich so gesprochen auf deutschen Schulhöfen. Nicht nur von Emigranten, sondern fast schon vorrangig von Deutschen. Das sind Zustände, die so nicht mehr tolerierbar sind. Die Erziehung hat meines Erachtens aber nur um ein Weniges gelitten. 

Viele Leute, vorrangig ab 40, denken, dass ihre Generation die beste und wohlerzogenste ist und die heutige Generation darin abbaut. Das ist der ewige Generationenkonflikt und daher vollkommen normal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Was sind für dich "normale" Jugendliche?


 
99,99% aller Menschen zwischen 13 und 19 Jahre. 



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich z.B. werde schief angesehen, wenn ich Bücher lese oder mir einmal eine Dokumentation ansehe. Auch meine regelmäßigen "Sehr Gut" in Diktaten werden als "abnormal" bezeichnet. Die Sprache, der sich viele meiner Altersgenossen bedienen, nimmt inzwischen einen eigenen Dialekt in meinem Wortschatz ein. Ich nenne diesen Dialekt "Neudeutsch". Beispiel:



Das liegt halt an der Facebook Generation, die sich nur noch mit Kurzmitteilungen unterhält.
Aber, wie gesagt, das sind nicht die Mehrheit.


----------



## Joel-92 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Was sind für dich "normale" Jugendliche?


 
Also ich bin 19 und meine Meinung dazu sieht so aus: 
Für normal halte ich: Die 16-20 Jährigen, die von Montag bis Freitag in der Schule sitzen oder eine Ausbildung machen. Freitag/Samstag Abend feiern gehn, vielleicht das ein oder andere Mal voll sind.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

@ mixxed Das gehört für mich auch zur Erziehung! Würde ich sowas vor meinen Eltern sagen komme ich am nächsten Tag Grün und Blau zur Schule! Wie kommt die Jugend auf ein solchen Dialekt? Musik! Rap Musik! Nicht alle Rapper machen schlechte Musik aber die bekanntesten meinen einfach mal einen neuen "Trend" zu setzen. Ich pers. lese nur im Internet und Zeitschriften, schaue mir Dokus an und gebe es auch zu. Meine Freunde verstehen es nicht. Die würden niemals ein freiwillig lesen geschweige den Dokus schauen!

@ Joel Am We kann man mal einen trinken gehen aber nicht jedes WE!


----------



## Pagz (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Erziehung. Ein wichtiges oder auch weniger wichtiges Thema in Deutschland. Die Jugend heutzutage hat kaum noch Respekt vor dem Gesetzt. Es wird geklaut, getrunken, gekifft, gekloppt, gemobbt und geschwenzt.


Auch nicht wesentlich mehr als vor sagen wir 30 Jahren


> Es fängt schon im frühen Alter an. Kinder kommen mit 14 Jahren ins Krankenhaus und das mit einer Alkoholvergiftung. Aus Langeweile werden schwächere geschlagen. Man beleidigt andere ohne das man mal ein Wort gewechselt hat. Es werden Sachen geklaut und das sogar noch früher! Mit 12 Jahren klauen Kinder was sie in die Finger bekommen. Bestraft können sie nur von den Eltern werden aber das ist Ihnen ja anscheinend egal.


Das was du sagst trifft vielleicht auf 0,1% der Jugendlichen zu



> Was ist aus der Jugend geworden? Ich schäme mich für mein Alter! Ich bin 17 und schaue mir meinesgleichen an. Betrunken und bekifft. Kein Respekt vor den Eltern. Schule kennt man nicht mehr.
> Wieso machen die Eltern diese Kinder und Jugendlichen nichts dagegen? Wie hat es angefangen? Wie wird es weitergehen? Was wird aus Deutschland?
> Was denkt Ihr!


Sprichst du eigentlich gerade von Deutschland oder allgemein?
Wenn du sowas in Amerika posten würdest, würde ich das ja noch verstehen (die werden dort bald ein wirckliches Problem habe)



> Meine Meinung:
> Ich denke es hat alles mit der Musik angefangen. Gangsta Rap. In den Texten werden Drogen gut geheißen. Schlägereien machen dich stark heißt es in den Texten. Es wird geklaut weil man kein Geld hat. In der Schule war man schon immer schlecht also geht man nicht hin und wird Rapper. So macht man Geld!
> Die Musik macht Menschen.
> Meine Eltern kennen sowas wie Rap gar nicht.


Sicher, dass es nicht vielleicht diese bösen Killerspiele waren?



> Trinken im Alter mit 16 oder 18 wurde hart bestraft!


 Also was mein Vater mir so erzählt (und auch die von Freunden) war es damals ziemlich normal, mit 15/16, wenn die ersten angefangen haben zu arbeiten, sich einmal in der Woche in der Kneipe zu treffen etc....



> Wer einen Fehler macht wird diesen nicht Wiederholen so sagten es meine Eltern. Wer nicht pünktlich zu Hause war konnte die ganze Woche streichen auch wenn es nur eine Minute war! Ich finde so ist es richtig auch wenn es extrem Hart klingt. Man muss seine Eltern respektieren!


Ich glaube du verwechselst 2 Dinge. Jemanden respektieren und jemandem Folge leisten sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Natürlich hat man früher eher gemacht, was die Eltern gesgat haben, aber meistens halt nur, weil es sonst Prügel gesetzt hat. Mit Respekt hat das aber nicht viel zu tun...



> Ich sehe ihn Deutschland keine Zukunft für die Jugend! Jugendliche meinen Politiker interessieren sich nicht für Uns wieso sollen wir uns für Sie interessieren?


Also ich kenne recht wenige, die so denken, trotzdem muss ich dir Recht geben: Jugendliche sollten sich generell mehr dafür interessieren, was so in der Welt abgeht. Dazu gehört auch die Politik im eigenen Land!



> Wir, die Jugend Deutschlands, sind die Zukunft. Leider sieht diese nicht gerade schön aus.


Wieso nicht? Bist du dir sicher, dass sie wircklich nicht schön aussieht, oder dass du vielleicht nur alles zu negativ siehst?


Mfg, Robin


----------



## Charlie Harper (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Ich glaube ja, dass viele Eltern heute lange nicht mehr so viel Wert auf bestimmte Werte wie Anstand, Respekt, Pünktlichkeit, usw. legen. Ich glaube auch, dass viele Eltern auf Grund von Überforderung und Bequemlichkeit einen Großteil der Erziehung ihrer Kinder den Schulen bzw. dem Internet und der Glotze überlassen. 

Der Großteil der Jugend mag sich normal und anständig verhalten, aber die Ausnahmen fallen immer stärker auf. 
U-Bahn-Schläger, Minderjährige die sich ins Koma saufen, Teenie-Schwangerschaften, usw. 

Ich bin schon der Meinung, dass seit einiger Zeit schon die Zügel zu locker gelassen werden. Ich bin zwar nicht für Prügelstrafen oder andere barbarische Erziehungsmethoden, aber viele Eltern sind einfach zu lasch was ihre Erziehung anbelangt. Ich denke das kann man schon sicher sagen.

Es sagt ja keiner was, wenn sich Jugendliche mal ein, zwei Bier geben oder mal einen Jacky-Cola trinken, aber es nimmt teilweise extreme Ausmaßen an, die es vor 30 Jahren so nicht oder viel seltener gab.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Würde ich sowas vor meinen Eltern sagen komme ich am nächsten Tag Grün und Blau zur Schule!


 
Du hast ein Recht auf gewaltfreie Erziehung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Es sind ja nur Minderheiten die wirklich auffallen. Auch wird es denen teilweise vorgelebt wie man sich nicht verhalten sollte. Auch TV und Co haben ihren Anteil dran. Dazu gesellt dann teilweise Gruppenzwang sowie das Wohnumfeld. Den Ghettoslang kann ich schon nicht mehr hören, da lächelt mich dann jede Zaunlatte


----------



## Joel-92 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das liegt halt an der Facebook Generation, die sich nur noch mit Kurzmitteilungen unterhält.
> Aber, wie gesagt, das sind nicht die Mehrheit.


 
Naja, ich sag es mal so ca. 95% meiner Freunde und Bekannten sind in Facebook und nutzen das Täglich - am PC/Laptop und unterwegs auf dem Smartphone/Handy. 
Trotzdem bekommen man da so gut wie nie Messages wie "ey alda du hurensohn alda isch hab dei mudder gfickt ich schwöre geil alda" oder in dieser Art, ihr wisst was ich meine!


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast ein Recht auf gewaltfreie Erziehung.


 Das ist mir durchaus klar. Ich kenne jemanden der seine Mutter als Schla*** beschimpft weil Sie Sein(!) Zimmer nicht aufgräumt hat! Das macht er sogar vor Freunden! Also wäre ich sein Vater hätte es schon längst welche gesetzt!

@ Charlie So sehe ich das auch! Es wird weiter gehen! Wann wird es aufhören? Deutschland wird ein 2. Amerika. Es wird immer schlimmer hier. Ich fühle mich in meiner Umgebung nicht mehr wohl.

Wenn ich Kinder hätte und sich so verhalten würden...
Wie es aussieht liegt es an der Bildung der Jugend das diese so Agressiv sind.


----------



## Joel-92 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> @ Joel Am We kann man mal einen trinken gehen aber nicht jedes WE!



Ja klar, aber du siehst doch die meisten 16-17 Jährigen sind so gut wie JEDEN Freitag in einer Disco/Bar oder was auch immer und als ob die da nichts trinken würden. Und gegen das bisschen trinken ist ja auch nichts einzuwenden. 
Dann die 18-25 Jährigen die oft jeden Freitag/Samstags bis morgens um 5 in einer Disco sind. Die trinken auch, zumindest wenn sie nicht fahren müssen. 

Willst du dich dann etwa Freitag und Samstag Abend langweilen? Da geht man doch lieber mit Freunden irgendwo hin, was trinken, reden usw.

Jetzt schaust du dir mal viele Erwachsene an, die trinken JEDEN Abend ein Feierabendbier.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Joel-92 schrieb:


> Naja, ich sag es mal so ca. 95% meiner Freunde und Bekannten sind in Facebook und nutzen das Täglich - am PC/Laptop und unterwegs auf dem Smartphone/Handy.
> Trotzdem bekommen man da so gut wie nie Messages wie "ey alda du hurensohn alda isch hab dei mudder gfickt ich schwöre geil alda" oder in dieser Art, ihr wisst was ich meine!


 
die Jugendlichen, die ich so kenne, sind völlig normale Menschen, die kein Gangster Rap Slang benutzen oder Bulldhit labern und die sind auch bei Facebook, können sich aber völlig normal artikulieren und auch längere Gespräche sind kein Probleme, mit komplexen Inhalten.



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Das ist mir durchaus klar. Ich kenne jemanden der seine Mutter als Schla*** beschimpft weil Sie Sein(!) Zimmer nicht aufgräumt hat! Das macht er sogar vor Freunden! Also wäre ich sein Vater hätte es schon längst welche gesetzt!


 
Jugendamt anrufen, Jugendlichen abholen lassen.
Irgendwas scheint ja mit seiner Erziehung schwer daneben gegangen zu sein, wenn er so einen Kram labert.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (4. Oktober 2011)

Joel-92 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt schaust du dir mal viele Erwachsene an, die trinken JEDEN Abend ein Feierabendbier.



Eben, das ist völlig normal, nach nen stressigen Arbeitstag freue ich mich auch auf mein kühles Bier.

Und die Beispiel die du ansprichst dürften Ausnahmslos zu geistigen Unterschicht gehören...


----------



## Re4dt (4. Oktober 2011)

Ganz ehrlich ich stimme da Lan_Party zu. 
Ich gehe auf eine Realschule und dort sind 90% der neuen 5 und 6 Klässler schon krass drauf. Ich höre in letzter Zeit immer mehr und sehe wie respektlos die kleinen heutzutage sind. Provozieren alte Menschen, machen sich niveaulos runter und andere(Wirklich UNTERSTE Schublade) schlagen andere ohne Grund. Manch von ihnen saufen sich schon mit 13 halbtod. Erst kürzlich bei einer Homeparty musste ein 13 jähriges Mädchen  mit dem Krankenwagen ins Krankenhaus befördert werden, weil sie eine Alkoholvergiftung hatte und man sie leblos im Klo gefunden hat.  Die Eltern natürlich "schokiert" 
Ich könnte ein Roman darüber schreiben. 
Ich mein früher haben wir uns eigentlich nichtmal ansatzweise getraut jemanden dumm anzumachen sofern er 2-3 Köpfe größer war. Heute ist dies völlig anders.


----------



## Joel-92 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Und die Beispiel die du ansprichst dürften Ausnahmslos zu geistigen Unterschicht gehören...


 
Die die ich anspreche oder die Lan_Party anspricht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Ich gehöre ja zu einem anderen Semester, aber einiges davon hatte man davon ja selbst auch gemacht. Nur PCs gab es nicht und TV hatte einen anderen Stellenwert und eine Beeinflussung dadurch gab es quasi auch nicht.


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Re4dt schrieb:


> Erst kürzlich bei einer Homeparty musste ein 13 jähriges Mädchen  mit dem Krankenwagen ins Krankenhaus befördert werden, weil sie eine Alkoholvergiftung hatte und man sie leblos im Klo gefunden hat.  Die Eltern natürlich "schokiert"
> .


 
Naja, die meisten haben das schon erlebt. Erst vor zwei Wochen lag ich 2 Stunden im Badezimmer, hab die ganze Badewanne vollgekotzt und dann da gepennt, meine Kumpels mussten draußen pinkeln gehen.  Dann hat Muddern mich hinausgescheucht, aber daran erinnere ich mich nicht mehr.  Das lustige ist, dass ich kurz davor noch am Strand war, wo ein anderer mit dem Krankenwagen abgeholt wurde. Danach hat einer von uns in die Chips gepinkelt und ich hab mich mit dem Fahrrad gemault. Ende. 

Aber gut, mit 13 sollte das natürlich noch nicht passieren. Später gehört das aber schon zur Lebenserfahrung.  Ich bin nicht 13, sondern 16. Da darf man das.


----------



## Re4dt (4. Oktober 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, die meisten haben das schon erlebt. Erst vor zwei Wochen lag ich 2 Stunden im Badezimmer, hab die ganze Badewanne vollgekotzt und dann da gepennt, meine Kumpels mussten draußen pinkeln gehen.  Dann hat Muddern mich hinausgescheucht, aber daran erinnere ich mich nicht mehr.  Das lustige ist, dass ich kurz davor noch am Strand war, wo ein anderer mit dem Krankenwagen abgeholt wurde. Danach hat einer von uns in die Chips gepinkelt und ich hab mich mit dem Fahrrad gemault. Ende.
> 
> Aber gut, mit 13 sollte das natürlich noch nicht passieren. Später gehört das aber schon zur Lebenserfahrung.



Naja hatte auch einige solcher Fälle. Zudem zweimal die Erfahrung gemacht   aber mit 12/13 Jahren finde ich schon sehr übertrieben.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

@ Quanti Denkst du die Eltern würden iwas machen? Die würden sagen das alle i.O. ist nur damit Ihm nichts passiert. 

Klar ein Bierchen am Abend geht klar aber man sollte es auch nicht übertreiben. Am WE langweile ich mich eher selten. Bin mit Freunden in der Hütte eines Kumpels und trinken da mal ein Bierchen. Aber ich gehe nicht jedes WE in eine Dikso bis 5 Uhr morgens und trink erstmal 10 Maß Bier. Ich bin nicht so der Typ der gerne auf Partys ist. Wenn ich mir die Leute da so anschaue...
Das Problem ist aber auch das kleine Kinder dabei sind und keiner (!) etwas dagegen tut!

@ Re4dt Ich fahre jeden Tag mit dem Bus zur Schule und merke das die kleinen Kinder keinen Scharm kennen. 4 Köpfe größer und trotzdem meinen etwas zu sagen zu haben.


----------



## Totalwarrior (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Da muss ich den Themenstarter recht geben. Ich bin 16 und gehe auf das Gymnasium, wo man eig. glaubt, "dort gehe es gemäßigter ab." Aber so ist es nicht. Die " Coolen" in der Klasse müssen um cool zu bleiben, rauchen und Koma saufen. Und dann fühlt sich einer voll toll, weil er mit Brummschädel, krächzender Stimme und geschwollenen Augen wie ein Asozialer auf seinem Stuhl "hockt" .
Auch verwunderbar ist, dass die Mädels in der Klasse so wahnsinnig naiv sind und sich nur bei denen " rumtreiben " . Verkehrte Welten.
Ich für meinen Teil konzentriere mich auf ein gutes Abi und hoffe ,dass es in der Uni  das  o.g. Problem, insbesondere mit den Mädels, nicht mehr gibt.
Aber ihr müsst wissen die Proleten von denen wir hier sprechen, werden später unsere Angestellten sein .

Gute Nacht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> @ Quanti Denkst du die Eltern würden iwas machen? Die würden sagen das alle i.O. ist nur damit Ihm nichts passiert.



Wenn ein Jugendlilcher seine Mutter verbal so angreift, ist eine Menge schief gegangen, das fing sicher schon im Alter von 3-6 Jahren an.
Und es ist eben nicht besser geworden.



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Klar ein Bierchen am Abend geht klar aber man sollte es auch nicht übertreiben. Am WE langweile ich mich eher selten. Bin mit Freunden in der Hütte eines Kumpels und trinken da mal ein Bierchen. Aber ich gehe nicht jedes WE in eine Dikso bis 5 Uhr morgens und trink erstmal 10 Maß Bier. Ich bin nicht so der Typ der gerne auf Partys ist. Wenn ich mir die Leute da so anschaue...
> Das Problem ist aber auch das kleine Kinder dabei sind und keiner (!) etwas dagegen tut!



Alkoholverbot für Jugendliche hat schon seinen Grund, da ist auch "das Bier am Abend" nicht OK.

Aber... wie schon gesagt, das sind nur Ausnahmefälle und du kannst RTLs Doku Soaps nicht als Maßstab nehmen, da ist eh alles gestellt.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

@ Quanti Ich nehme keine RTL Sendungen als Maßstab sonder eher meine Erfahrung und teilweise Berichte und Nachrichten im Fernsehen, Zeitung und Radio.
Das Bier am Abend ist für Erwachsene schon i.O. aber nicht für Jugendliche! Am WE mal (!) feiern ist ja auch in Ordnung aber nicht jedes WE. Da lerne ich auch mal für Schule falls in der Woche einfach zu viel los ist.

@ Totalwarrior Schlimm. Bei uns Rauchen auch viele kleine Kinder. Mit 13 gehört das schon zum guten Ton hier bei uns! Ich finde selbst mit 18 sollte man keine Zigaretten rauchen! In Amerika ist das zwar besser gelöst aber Alkohol bekommt so oder so jeder!


----------



## Koyote (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Also was abgeht ist schon schlimm. Was an meiner Schule abgeht schockt mich auch manchmal, auf dem Gymnasium ist mir bisher nur eine schlecht aufgefallen, die aber auch etwas für ihr Alter schlimmes getan hat, es ging hierbei um eine sexuelle Leistung zu der sie gezwungen wurde und das ganze wurde auch noch gefilmt  Das ist mir aber der einzige bekannte Fall auf dem gymnasialen Zweig !
Schlimmer wird es dann auf der Real- und Hauptschule (es bezieht sich auf meine Erfahrung und ist nicht generell gemeint). Die Personen aus der Real-und Hauptschule laufen ungepflegt rum (hier beziehe ich mich nicht auf ein besonders ansprechendes  sondern wirklich die grundlegende Hygiene). Die Gewalt steigt auch. Auf dem Gymnasium fallen mir nur Konflikte in der Klasse auf, die auch einen Grund haben, in der Real-und Hauptschule suchen die Schüler gezielt schwächere um diese zu tyrannisieren. Das konsumieren von Alkohol und Zigaretten ist bei manchen normal in der Pause. Auffallend ist hierbei die fehlende Beachtung der Lehrer, neue Lehrkräfte sieht man sehr oft eingreifen, dies verschwindet aber mit der Zeit, das diese Schüler ein Handy haben was an der Schule nicht erlaubt ist, lassen die Lehrern schon einmal total außer Beachtung. Das diese Schüler immer am gleichen Ort Alkohol und Zigaretten konsumieren ist bereits bekannt und wird auch den Lehrern gemeldet, eine konsequente Durchführung des abhalten erfolgt nicht ! Auffallend ist auch, das viele Schüler in der 7. Klasse Real- und Hauptschule schon sehr alt sind ! 

Meine Eltern achten auf die Altersbegrenzung der Spiele, obwohl ich auch schon Spiele spiele, für die ich 4 Jahre zu jung bin. Manchmal denke ich mir aber auch, das ich im Gegensatz zu anderen ein sehr anständiger Junge bin, ich bin schon sehr lange nicht mehr handgreiflich geworden und auch Verbal nehme ich mich sehr zurück. Ich achte auch selbst auf mich sehr, vor allem beim Konsum der Spiele, einige möchte ich mir gezielt erst gar nicht kaufen, da die Spiele ohne Teamarbeit und ohne viele Ziele viel Gewalt erfordern. Ich achte auch auf den Drang das Spiel spielen zu müssen, es gab eine Zeit, da musste ich sofort in ein Rollenspiel um zu schauen was es neues gibt und machte neben dem Computer Hausaufgaben und auch beim Lernen lief der Rechner, manchmal war ich sogar dabei aktiv im Spielgeschehen. Wenn ich heute weiß, das ich etwas wichtiges für die Schule erledigen muss schaffe ich es ohne Probleme den Rechner aus zu lassen. Ich hatte auch schon das Gefühl, das ich ein wenig süchtig bin, vor allem als ich dann meine erste richtige gaming Maschine hatte. Die Klassenfahrt hat das Gegenteil bewiesen, es war zwar ziemlich realitätsfremd was die Lehrer uns über Sucht, Drogen usw.  erzählt haben und deshalb fand ich die Klassenfahrt auch nicht schön, aber Beschäftigungen mit Freunden haben mich schon unterhalten. Ich bin eine Woche locker ohne Geräte wie Handy, Pc und co. ausgekommen. Selbst den erlauben CD Player hatte ich nicht dabei.  Klar gibt es immer wieder Phasen in denen ich die Schule  vernachlässigen will, aber im Endeffekt erledige ich dann doch meine  Pflichten.

Ich denke also, wenn die Eltern auf einen aufpassen und man eine gute Selbstkontrolle hat, läuft das ganze nicht aus der Bahn. Klar gibt es immer wieder Phasen in denen ich die Schule vernachlässigen will, aber im Endeffekt erledige ich dann doch meine Pflichten.


----------



## lunar19 (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich sag da auch mal was zu! Ich bin 16 und geh aufs Gymnasium. Ich denke, dass man zwischen sog. "bildungsfernen" und "bildungsnahen" Schichten differenzieren muss. Ich kann nur für die zweiten sprechen. Kleines Bsp: Gestern bei nem Freund von mir, wir waren was arbeiten (also mein Freund, seine und meine Eltern und ich) und der kleine Bruder von ihm war mit ein paar Freunden da. Wir waren arbeiten, und haben wirklich viel geschafft, dann beim Essen fängt der "Kleine" (der nichts gemacht hatte) an seinen Vater die ganze Zeit zu beledigt und zu bewerfen(!). Das nenn ich respektlos, seinen Vater die ganze Zeit vor Freunden runterzumachen! Das ist richtig, es fehlt der Jugend an Respekt! Wie das in Berlin Neuköln aussieht weiß ich nicht, aber besser isses sicher nicht! Aber Komasaufen und so ist wirklich nicht Standard am WE, dass ist ne Ausnahme! Die Medien pushen das auch alles so extrem hoch und verurteilen es noch nicht mal immer! Ich denke, dass das das Problem ist!

So, jetzt reichts, dass ist ganz schön anstrengend auf ner Handytastatur! Fehler dürft ihr also behalten


----------



## Koyote (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Totalwarrior schrieb:


> Da muss ich den Themenstarter recht geben. Ich bin 16 und gehe auf das Gymnasium, wo man eig. glaubt, "dort gehe es gemäßigter ab." Aber so ist es nicht. Die " Coolen" in der Klasse müssen um cool zu bleiben, rauchen und Koma saufen. Und dann fühlt sich einer voll toll, weil er mit Brummschädel, krächzender Stimme und geschwollenen Augen wie ein Asozialer auf seinem Stuhl "hockt" .
> Auch verwunderbar ist, dass die Mädels in der Klasse so wahnsinnig naiv sind und sich nur bei denen " rumtreiben " . Verkehrte Welten.
> Ich für meinen Teil konzentriere mich auf ein gutes Abi und hoffe ,dass es in der Uni  das  o.g. Problem, insbesondere mit den Mädels, nicht mehr gibt.
> Aber ihr müsst wissen die Proleten von denen wir hier sprechen, werden später unsere Angestellten sein .
> ...


 
Das stimmt, die "coolen" schaffen sich mit solchen gesundheitsschädlichen Aktionen "Respekt" und will toll sein und bei den Mädchen Eindruck machen. 

Ich bin da aber anderer Meinung, auf die inneren Werte werden gar nicht mehr beachtet und durch die äußere Erscheinung wird schon viel bestimmt.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

@ Koyote Für dein Alter hast du ein richtig Hohes Niveau!  

@ lunar19 Was hat der Vater den dagegen gemacht?


----------



## lunar19 (4. Oktober 2011)

Nicht viel, war ja nicht sein Kind  Aber der Vater meines Freundes hat das alles sehr gelassen gesehen, was mich irritiert hat! Er hat das alles über sich ergehen lassen und war danach ganz normal! Das hat ihn glaub ich "kalt gelassen"


----------



## Totalwarrior (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Es freut mich zu hören Koyote, dass du schon sehr lange nicht mehr handgreiflich geworden bist.^^
Nein im Ernst. Sehr gute Einstellung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> @ Quanti Ich nehme keine RTL Sendungen als Maßstab sonder eher meine Erfahrung und teilweise Berichte und Nachrichten im Fernsehen, Zeitung und Radio.
> Das Bier am Abend ist für Erwachsene schon i.O. aber nicht für Jugendliche! Am WE mal (!) feiern ist ja auch in Ordnung aber nicht jedes WE. Da lerne ich auch mal für Schule falls in der Woche einfach zu viel los ist.



Alkohol ist ein Genussmittel und schädlich, wenn man es regelmäßig und in größeren Mengen einnimmt.
Jugendlich haben einen noch nicht ausgebildeten Organismus, sie wachsen eben noch, hier ist Alkohol noch schädlicher als beim ausgewachsenen Menschen.
Ich bin auch für ein Verbot von Coffein für Kinder.

Und du scheinst andere Zeitungen zu lesen als ich, andere Leute zu kennen als ich. Ich kenne keinen Jugendlichen, der sich mit 14 ins Koma gesoffen hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Was sind für dich "normale" Jugendliche?



Das wäre so eine Frage, die ein Threadstarter vielleicht mit ein paar Statistiken beantworten könnte, ehe er anfängt, die Mehrheit von 1-2 ganzen Generationen zu beleidigen 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jugendamt anrufen, Jugendlichen abholen lassen.
> Irgendwas scheint ja mit seiner Erziehung schwer daneben gegangen zu sein, wenn er so einen Kram labert.



Man muss dabei auch die Entwicklung der Umgangssprache bedenken. Höher Schneller Weiter Härter gibt es überall - auch bei Beleidigungen, die dann eben irgendwann keine mehr sind. Je nach Alter und Umfeld könnte es das bedenklichere Zeichen sein, dass er sich darüber aufregt, dass sein Zimmer nicht aufgeräumt wurde (es gab mal Generationen, die waren froh, wenn die Eltern sich aus ihrem Zimmer rausgehalten haben...), als die Wörter, die er benutzt. (wenn er das unter Kontrolle hat und in Situationen, die es erfordern, den Slang abschalten kann)
Das wäre dann nämlich wieder der große Punkt "Verantwortung übernehmen und Eigenständigkeit", mit dem heute sehr, sehr viele Leute (mitlerweile auch in höheren Alterststufen) Probleme haben. Da scheinen einige Eltern den Unterschied zwischen "Freiheiten lassen" und "machen lassen, was sie wollen" nicht zu verstehen.




mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht 13, sondern 16. Da darf man das.



Darf man? Wieso/sagt wer?
Viel wichtiger aber: Sollte man? Mehrmals? 
Wozu?
"Sich schemenhaft an in-die-Badewanne-kotzen erinnern" klingt jedenfalls nicht mehr nach "mal einen schönen Abend mit Freunden verbringen". Es klingt auch nicht nach "gesund". Es klingt nicht mal nach amüsant, muss ich ehrlich sagen. Sondern eher nach Geld- und Zeitverschwendung, Gesundheitsschädigung und fehlender Selbstkontrolle und -einschätzung. (was schonmal der erste Hinweis darauf wäre, wen man nicht als Antwort auf das "wer" nennen kann...)


Anm.:
Dieser Thread sollte übrigens den gesellschaftlichen Fokus der Entwicklung von Jugendlichen nicht aus den Augen verlieren. Alkoholexzesse sind in diesem Forum definitiv kein Kernthema, sondern allenfalls ein nicht der Ausschmückung oder gar Befürwortung bedürfendes Beispiel.


----------



## Koyote (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Lunar : Stimmt, viele Eltern interessieren sich auch oft nicht dafür, Probleme der Kinder werden nicht angesprochen und die Kinder haben angst vor ihren Eltern oder es ist umgekehrt wie du es geschildert hast, die Kinder sind Frech zu den erwachsenen. Ich finde man sollte Respekt vor seinen Eltern haben und sie sich als Vorbild setzen aber seine eigene Meinung berücksichtigen. Mit den Eltern sollte man sich über Probleme unterhalten und auch an ihnen etwas kritisieren, wenn einem etwas nicht passt, dies sollte aber nicht durch Schimpfwörter geschehen sondern sachlich bleiben.

Das einem die Eltern peinlich sind ist auch schon eine Schande


----------



## LiquidCenTi (4. Oktober 2011)

Also ich gehe auch auf ein Gymnasium aber es ist nicht so das ich irgendwelch in meiner Jahrgangstufe kenne, die rauchen oder trinken. Naja doch vielleicht 2-3 aber so wie das immer im Fernsehen dargestellt wird ist es glaub ich nicht. Oder irre ich mich da? Also ich habe es noch nie erlebt, das eine ganze Klasse oder einige einen einzelnen Schüler geziehl mobben.
Aber es kann sein das das nur bei mir so ist. Ich bin 14.
Und längst nicht jeder der Kollegah oder Fav, Kaas, Fler, Sido u.s.w hört wird automatisch zu einem aggressiven Proleten.
-meiner Meinung nach


----------



## Freddycbv (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Ich gebe dem Threadersteller recht, es läuft wirklich nicht so gut, wie es eigentlich sein sollte.
Ein Viertel meiner Klasse (9. Gymnasium) sind wirklich total assozial, und hängen ihre Nachmittage nur vor ihren PC's herum, kümmern sich ein Dreck um andere, und sind wirklich total schlecht erzogen. Ich finde es wirklich nicht normal, wenn einem die Eltern das Zimmer auffräumen müssen, dagegen nie auf seine Eltern hört, oder etwas im Haushalt mithilft. Wenn man isst wie ein Schwein, und auch sonst wenig Manieren hat. Natürlich trifft das nicht alles auf jeden zu, und es sieht auch in jeder Klasse anders aus, aber wenn man sich allein die neue Unterstufe anschaut, merkt man schon , wo es hinführt. Ich denke auch, dass meist die Eltern Schuld sind, wenn sie den ganzen Tag arbeiten müssen, und später dann so KO sind, dass sie sich nicht darum kümmern, was ihre Kinder machen... Wenn ich von einem gleichaltrigen Freund hör, dass alle Jungs seiner Klasse rauchen, wird mir schlecht. Vielleicht sind das alles auch nur Phasen, ist ja klar, dass man sich nicht nach den Eltern richten möchte, und auch seine Freiheiten haben will. Aber es sollte schon klare Grenzen geben, und man sollte als Eltern auch bemüht sein, die Kinder nur noch vor die Glotze und den PC zu schicken...


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man muss dabei auch die Entwicklung der Umgangssprache bedenken. Höher Schneller Weiter Härter gibt es überall - auch bei Beleidigungen, die dann eben irgendwann keine mehr sind. Je nach Alter und Umfeld könnte es das bedenklichere Zeichen sein, dass er sich darüber aufregt, dass sein Zimmer nicht aufgeräumt wurde (es gab mal Generationen, die waren froh, wenn die Eltern sich aus ihrem Zimmer rausgehalten haben...), als die Wörter, die er benutzt. (wenn er das unter Kontrolle hat und in Situationen, die es erfordern, den Slang abschalten kann)
> Das wäre dann nämlich wieder der große Punkt "Verantwortung übernehmen und Eigenständigkeit", mit dem heute sehr, sehr viele Leute (mitlerweile auch in höheren Alterststufen) Probleme haben. Da scheinen einige Eltern den Unterschied zwischen "Freiheiten lassen" und "machen lassen, was sie wollen" nicht zu verstehen.



Was für ein Berufsziel kann denn so ein Jugendlicher haben, der nicht mal in der Lage ist, sich richtig ausdrücken zu können?
Wie soll er Verantwortung und Eigenständigkeit lernen, wenn er seine Mutter als Dienstmädchen sieht?

Ich hab keine Ahnung, was aus solchen Leuten wird, wenn sie Erwachsen sind und zum Glück sind sie in der Minderheit aber es wird wohl wieder ein Fall sein, der das Sozialsystem belastet.


----------



## lunar19 (4. Oktober 2011)

Gute Nacht für heute! Ich schreib moegen weiter! :]


----------



## kero81 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Ach jetzt muss wieder der Gangster Rap herhalten?! Was ist mit Horrofilmen, Ballerspielen oder GTA4 wo man auch klauen kann. Komm schon, in den ersten Zeilen deines Startposts dachte ich noch du hättest was im Kopf /soll jetzt nicht heissen das ich denke das du nix im Kopf hättest, wäre dem so hättest du den Thrad nicht aufgemacht). Also bitte sag nicht sowas wie das Rap/Hip-Hop an dem Kram Schuld ist. Ich bin jetzt 30 Jahre und hab mit 12 angefangen Hip-Hop/Rap/Gangster-Rap zu hören und ich habe noch nie etwas geklaut, jemanden verkloppt ober bin bekifft irgendwo rumgehangen. Und sag jetzt bitte auch nicht das ich damit die Ausnahme sei...

Btw. war das vor 20 Jahren auch schon so das manche Jugendlich schon mit 12 geklaut, gesoffen, gekifft haben oder Assozial waren. Das ist keine Modeerscheinung sondern ganz normal und nix neues. Früher war es halt Metal schuld und ganz früher Rock´n´Roll.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Paul-Leonard schrieb:


> Also ich gehe auch auf ein Gymnasium aber es ist nicht so das ich irgendwelch in meiner Jahrgangstufe kenne, die rauchen oder trinken. Naja doch vielleicht 2-3 aber so wie das immer im Fernsehen dargestellt wird ist es glaub ich nicht. Oder irre ich mich da? Also ich habe es noch nie erlebt, das eine ganze Klasse oder einige einen einzelnen Schüler geziehl mobben.
> Aber es kann sein das das nur bei mir so ist. Ich bin 14.



Afaik gibt es da größere Unterschiede zwischen Regionen, Stadteilen, Schulen - z.T. sogar Klassen. Stichwort Gruppenzwang: Zuviele Leute probieren sowas zumindest mal aus, weil sie dazu gedrängt werden - wenn sie dazu gedrängt werden. Wenn niemand anfängt, macht es fast niemand, wenn es als "cool" gilt schnell die Hälfte.
Ich hatte über meine Jahrgangsstufe ehrlich gesagt keinen Überblick, insbesondere was Alkohol angeht (Antialkoholiker hatten wir iirc nur 2-3, Saufen bis zur Besinnungslosigkeit gabs aber selbst auf Klassenfahrt @16 nicht, ohne dass es jemand vermisst hätte), aber Rauchen war weit verbreitet und es gab Leute, die mit 16 schon 1-2 mal erfolglos versucht haben, aufzuhören


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das wäre so eine Frage, die ein Threadstarter vielleicht mit ein paar Statistiken beantworten könnte, ehe er anfängt, die Mehrheit von 1-2 ganzen Generationen zu beleidigen
> Anm.:
> Dieser Thread sollte übrigens den gesellschaftlichen Fokus der  Entwicklung von Jugendlichen nicht aus den Augen verlieren.  Alkoholexzesse sind in diesem Forum definitiv kein Kernthema, sondern  allenfalls ein nicht der Ausschmückung oder gar Befürwortung bedürfendes  Beispiel.


 Ich wollte damit keinen Beleidigen! Ich finde es gibt einfach nur keine "normalen" Menschen. Es gibt nur Menschen die wissen was sie tuen und übernehmen dafür auch die Verantwortung oder ebent nicht. 

Was denkst? Wie wird sich die Jugend weiterhin "benehmen"? 
Die größte Frage ist wie ist es dazu gekommen das die Jugend so wurde! Sowas passiert nicht von heut auf morgen.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (4. Oktober 2011)

@Kero81 
Bei mir ist es genauso. Meiner Meinung nach ist es schlimmer das der 6 Jährige Nachbarsjunge GTA spielt ohne seinen Namen richtig schreiben zu können.


----------



## Koyote (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Paul-Leonard schrieb:


> Also ich gehe auch auf ein Gymnasium aber es ist nicht so das ich irgendwelch in meiner Jahrgangstufe kenne, die rauchen oder trinken. Naja doch vielleicht 2-3 aber so wie das immer im Fernsehen dargestellt wird ist es glaub ich nicht. Oder irre ich mich da? Also ich habe es noch nie erlebt, das eine ganze Klasse oder einige einen einzelnen Schüler geziehl mobben.
> Aber es kann sein das das nur bei mir so ist. Ich bin 14.
> Und längst nicht jeder der Kollegah oder Fav, Kaas, Fler, Sido u.s.w hört wird automatisch zu einem aggressiven Proleten.
> -meiner Meinung nach


 
Da irrst du dich leider, war ich selber dabei, ein Mädchen, naja es hat sich auch wirklich übertrieben "blöd" verhalten, wurde von allen abgesehen von 4 Schülern gemobbt und hat dann die Schule verlassen.


----------



## kero81 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Das IST normal, Lan-Party. Das war schon immer os das es solche und solche gab. Is normal...


----------



## LiquidCenTi (4. Oktober 2011)

Aber das kann auch daran liegen, das ich in einer Klasse bin in der man mit ner 4+ der schlechteste ist, deswegen kenn ich nich da nicht so aus. Wollt nur sagen wie es bei mir ist.


----------



## Joel-92 (4. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bin auch für ein Verbot von Coffein für Kinder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Koyote (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Zu den Videospielen : Ich denke wenn jemand mit einer gesunden Psyche und einem gesundem Verstand solche spiele spielt ist das kein Problem, wenn man aber solche Spiele als Realitätsnah ansieht hat man einen Schaden  Ich denke Kinder bei denen Gewalt im realen Leben an der Tagesordnung ist und die aus einem schlechten Elternhaus kommen sind da mehr gefährdet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Koyote schrieb:


> Das einem die Eltern peinlich sind ist auch schon eine Schande



Das ist nicht unbedingt eine Neuigkeit dieser Generation. Genaugenommen war bis zu Beginn der 90er eigentlich jede Jugendkultur davon geprägt, dass sie sich von ihren Eltern abgrenzen wollte. Was sich z.T. geändert hat, ist der Umgang damit - man versucht nicht mehr, von seinen Eltern loszukommen und es besser zu machen. Konstruktive Ansätze sind, wie an sovielen Stellen, auch hier seltener geworden. Stattdessen scheint eher gepöbelt zu werden, bis die Eltern machen, was sie sollen. 1A Individualkultur und Konkurrenz - wie sie eben das Leitbild unserer Gesellschaft seit 20-30 Jahren sind.

Da es hier mehrfach angesprochen wurde: "Inakzeptable" Liedtexte sind übrigens auch keine Besonderheit dieser Generation. Die Doors haben Analverkehr zellebriert, die Les Humphrey Singers (ja. genau die. achtet mal auf die Texte, die haben einen tollen Kontrast zum Inhalt) Gewalt und Krieg zum Spaß deklariert und stellenweise mit Fremdenfeindlichkeit gewürzt. Queen hat mit starken Texten zur Straßenschlägerei erfolg gehabt. (Diverse Titel, die Drogenexzesse oder Liebe zu minderjährigen besingen, will ich gar nicht erst anfangen - z.T. weil sie zu ihrer Zeit nicht negativ auffielen) 
Neu ist allenfalls, dass sie mehr Leute verstehen - aber genau die, die sich über Rap-Texte aufregen sind ja oft auch die, die mehr deutsche Sprache fordern


----------



## LiquidCenTi (4. Oktober 2011)

Jop 
Da müssen mehrere Faktoren zusammenwirken.
-Gewalt in der Familie
-Mobbing 
Usw


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ach jetzt muss wieder der Gangster Rap herhalten?!   Was ist mit Horrofilmen, Ballerspielen oder GTA4 wo man auch klauen   kann. Komm schon, in den ersten Zeilen deines Startposts dachte ich noch   du hättest was im Kopf /soll jetzt nicht heissen das ich denke das du   nix im Kopf hättest, wäre dem so hättest du den Thrad nicht  aufgemacht).  Also bitte sag nicht sowas wie das Rap/Hip-Hop an dem Kram  Schuld ist.  Ich bin jetzt 30 Jahre und hab mit 12 angefangen   Hip-Hop/Rap/Gangster-Rap zu hören und ich habe noch nie etwas geklaut,   jemanden verkloppt ober bin bekifft irgendwo rumgehangen. Und sag jetzt   bitte auch nicht das ich damit die Ausnahme sei...
> 
> Btw. war das  vor 20 Jahren auch schon so das manche Jugendlich schon  mit 12 geklaut,  gesoffen, gekifft haben oder Assozial waren. Das ist  keine  Modeerscheinung sondern ganz normal und nix neues. Früher war es  halt  Metal schuld und ganz früher Rock´n´Roll.


 Ich selber höre auch Rap. Trotzdem öffne ich solch einen Thread mit der  Meinung das es teilweise (!) am Rap liegt. Du musst zugeben das die  meisten Jugendlichen Verbrecher Rap hören. Ich sage ja nicht das es nur  am Rap liegt! Ich höre auch Splatter und Hardcore Rap und bin geistig  nicht runtergekommen. Es tut mir leid falls du dich dadurch jetzt  angefriffen fühlst. Darauf wollte ich nicht hinaus! Aber du musst  zugeben das sich vieler dieser Jugendlichen Rapper als Vorbilder nehmen.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (4. Oktober 2011)

Da muss halt viel zusammenkommen.


----------



## kero81 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Hmm, möglich Koyote. Aber das waäre zu einfach. Ich denke mal da gibt es noch mehr Gründe, kenne auch jemanden der hatte es nicht leicht als Kind. Ziemlich schlechtes Elternhaus und der ist nun Erzieher. Und glaub nicht wir hätten uns früher keine Horrorfilme reingezogen oder hätten uns stundenlang mit Streetfighter vermöbelt. Gewalt gab es also in unserem Alltag und keiner von uns beiden wurdej e Gewalttätig. Also kanns am Elternhaus auch nicht liegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Wenn "vieles zusammenkommen" muss, dann kannst du anhand von Einzelfällen nicht anfangen, einzelne Sachen auszuschließen. Und man sollte auch immer sehr vorsichtig mit Selbsteinschätzungen sein, denn gerade in dem Alter tendieren Jugendliche doch dazu, ein komplett falsches Bild von sich selbst zu haben.




Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit keinen Beleidigen!



Dann solltest du langsam mal aufhören von "der" Jugend zu sprechen oder ein paar objektive Einschätzungen vorlegen, was "die" Jugend denn eigentlich macht.


----------



## kero81 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich selber höre auch Rap. Trotzdem öffne ich  solch einen Thread mit der  Meinung das es teilweise (!) am Rap liegt.  Du musst zugeben das die  meisten Jugendlichen Verbrecher Rap hören. Ich  sage ja nicht das es nur  am Rap liegt! Ich höre auch Splatter und  Hardcore Rap und bin geistig  nicht runtergekommen. Es tut mir leid  falls du dich dadurch jetzt  angefriffen fühlst. Darauf wollte ich nicht  hinaus! Aber du musst  zugeben das sich vieler dieser Jugendlichen  Rapper als Vorbilder nehmen.



Da hast du zum Teil schon recht. Es gibt echt viele die Rap hören und dadurch denken sie wären so Cool wie ihre Rappenden Vorbilder. Aber was ich in dem Zusammenhang schon mehrmals (so in ca.90% der Fälle) festgestellt habe ist, dass das nur heisse Luft ist. Ich weiß garnicht wie oft mir schon jemand schläge angedroht hat. War natürlich wieder so ein Rap-Fan. Wirklich passiert ist bis jetzt noch nie was. Die labern immer nur und wollen ihr Revier markieren, das wars. Dazu muss ich aber auch sagen das Trier kein heisses Pflaster ist, nicht so wie Berlin z.B..

Ach, und angegriffen fühle ich mich nicht. Ich mag es nur nicht wenn Dinge die ich mag für irgendwas herhalten müssen. Aber easy, ich weiß ja was du meinst.


----------



## Koyote (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

*[FONT=&quot]@ruyven_macaran : Da möchte ich dir selbstverständlich auch nicht wieder sprechen, ich bin 14 und kann nur schildern, wie ich die Dinge sehe und erlebe.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Zum Thema Liedtexte :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Es gibt so viele falsche Darstellungen und Verherrlichungen von Gewalt, da sind die Liedtexte meiner Meinung nach nicht der größte Teil.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Die Aussage, dass sich viele solche Rapper wie Haftbefehl, die es angeblich vom Drogenstrecker bis zum Rapper geschafft haben, unterstütze ich, diese Nachahmer denken so, dass sie nichts lernen müssen sondern einfach Rapper werden. Die Rapper übertreiben nunmal oft in ihren Texten um die Verkaufsraten zu erhöhen und Eindruck bei der Jugend zu erzeugen.

Sorry für die Formatierung ? Was ist hier passiert ? 
[/FONT]*


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann solltest du langsam mal aufhören von "der" Jugend zu sprechen oder ein paar objektive Einschätzungen vorlegen, was "die" Jugend denn eigentlich macht.


 
Ich bin auch für Statistiken offen. 
Wer trinkt, aus welchen sozialen Umfeld kommen sie, wie sie die Verteilung in Deutschland aus und vor allem, wie viele sind es im Bezug zu allen Jugendlichen?


----------



## kero81 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Aber dann denke ich mir wiederum, sorry für die formulierung, wie blöd kann man sein zu dneken das man einfach rapper werden kann. Also liegt das nicht an dem Rapper sondern an den Menschen die auch rappend ihr geld verdienen wollen. Ist quasi so wie DSDS, da kommen ja auch viele die nix können. Ist das die Schuld von denen die gut singen können??? Nö.


Denkanstoss...

Edit:

Aber ich denke das können wir nicht beantworten warum es heutzutage so ist wie es ist. Das ist so umfangreich...


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

@ kero81 Das kenne ich. Hier ist es nicht besser aber es ist auch oft so das etwas passiert. 

@ Koyote So siehts aus! Ein Rapper den sicherlich jeder kennt schreibt ein Buch. Natürlich ist alles was in diesem Buch steht war und es gibt sooo viele Personen die dem zustimmen können.  Habe eine "Doku" darüber gesehen und einige Leute haben sogar beweise das es einfach nicht so war.


----------



## Charlie Harper (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Das Problem ist nicht, dass die Jugend sich generell schlecht verhält. Es sind eben die Einzelfälle die immer extremer werden und sich häufen. 

Es ist leider nun mal so, dass viele Eltern sich einen Dreck um ihre Kinder kümmern. Die setzen sie schon im Kindesalter vor die Glotze, wo sie dann von den Pseudo-Realityshows á la Familien im Brennpunkt, Verdachtsfälle, usw.. erzogen werden. 

Leider glauben auch viele Eltern, dass es Aufgabe der Schule wäre, die Kinder zu erziehen. Vielen Kindern und Jugendlichen fehlen schlicht auch Vater oder Mutter, weil sich die Eltern getrennt haben oder weil Drogen im Spiel sind. 

Und selbst "gutbürgerlichen" Familien entspringen solche Problemfälle, wie man am Beispiel des U-Bahn-Prüglers Torben P. sehen kann. 
Man kann also nicht sagen, dass es ein Schichtenproblem ist. Es betrifft alle Schichten von der Harz4-Familie bis hin zu den Bonzen. 

Man darf aber auch nicht leugnen dass es einen Werteverfall gibt.


----------



## Gast12307 (4. Oktober 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> @ mixxed Das gehört für mich auch zur Erziehung! Würde ich sowas vor meinen Eltern sagen komme ich am nächsten Tag Grün und Blau zur Schule! Wie kommt die Jugend auf ein solchen Dialekt? Musik! Rap Musik! Nicht alle Rapper machen schlechte Musik aber die bekanntesten meinen einfach mal einen neuen "Trend" zu setzen. Ich pers. lese nur im Internet und Zeitschriften, schaue mir Dokus an und gebe es auch zu. Meine Freunde verstehen es nicht. Die würden niemals ein freiwillig lesen geschweige den Dokus schauen!



Signed 

Mag Rapmusik ala Fard Kollegah und Kollegen^^ auch nicht und find diese Gangstarrappa yooo diggaa mit ihrer
voll megaaa harten Kindheit ey lächerlich, ist in fast allen Fällen erlogen.

Viele Leute in meinem Alter trinken am Freitag und Samstag bis in Koma und erzählen mir dann am Montag stolz wie oft sie sich übergeben haben. Außerdem versuchen sie sich mit Zigaretten vor anderen ein besserers Image zu verschaffen, bei mir erwirken sie dammit genau das Gegentteil. Wenn ich dann frage wieso sie dass machen kommen intilektuelle Antworten wie "Halt die Fresse!" und "Darum.".

Ich bin erst 14, besuche die 9.te eines Klasse eines Gymnasiums im besten bzw. nobelsten Stadtteil. Ich bin auch kein Spaßverderber und bin in der "In-Clique der Schule. 

Falls jemand Rechtschreibfehler findet sollte wissen dass ich vom iPod aus schreibe.

MfG bel_gen_14


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht, dass die Jugend sich generell schlecht verhält. Es sind eben die Einzelfälle die immer extremer werden und sich häufen.



Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch?
Wenn sich die Jugend generell schlecht verhält, sind das doch dann nicht die Einzelfälle, die extrem sind, es müssten dann allgemein extremere Fälle geben, gibts aber nicht.
Nur sehr wenige Jugendlich besaufen sich mit 14, nur wenige Mädchen werden mit 14 schwanger.


----------



## Koyote (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



kero81 schrieb:


> Hmm, möglich Koyote. Aber das waäre zu einfach. Ich denke mal da gibt es noch mehr Gründe, kenne auch jemanden der hatte es nicht leicht als Kind. Ziemlich schlechtes Elternhaus und der ist nun Erzieher. Und glaub nicht wir hätten uns früher keine Horrorfilme reingezogen oder hätten uns stundenlang mit Streetfighter vermöbelt. Gewalt gab es also in unserem Alltag und keiner von uns beiden wurdej e Gewalttätig. Also kanns am Elternhaus auch nicht liegen.


 
Hallo Kero,
da hast du natürlich auch Recht ! 
Das ist der Hauptgrund den ich sehe, dein Gegenbeispiel ist völlig richtig und berechtigt. 
Was ich auch schon gehört habe ist, das die Kinder die von ihren Eltern schlecht behandelt wurden es besser machen wollen, was dann bei deiner Bekanntschafft vill. der Fall war ? 
Ich bin dennoch der Meinung, das viele mit solch einem Elternhaus ihre Aggressionen an den Pixeln auslassen und meinen sie könnten genau so seien und setzen es irgentwann in die Realität um, solche Aggressionen solten erst gar nicht entstehen. Das viele viel zu schwach wären überhaupt über einen Zaun zu springen oder das Stürze aus größer Höhe ohne weitere Übung nicht zu bewältigen sind, wird dabei oft vergessen, es sieht in einem Spiel alles so einfach aus, was es aber in Wirklichkeit nicht ist.

Das es bei jedem andere Faktoren gibt für Aggressionen oder Konsum von Drogen ist natürlich klar und das du eine andere Sicht davon hast ist auch selbstverständlich. 
Aber die Meinung die in den Medien oft dargestellt wird, dass man durch ein Gewaltspiel gleich aggressiv wird ist falsch und ich denke da sind wir uns alle einig. Das es Counterstrike auf Taktik, Reaktionen und Teamfähigkeit aufbaut wird im Fernseher erst gar nicht erwähnt. Beim Deathmatchmodus treffen dann natürlich nicht alle Faktoren zu, da es oft schon sinnloses rumlaufen und rumgeballere ist, aber auch hierbei geht es einem nicht um das Blut oder Schmerzen zufügen sondern um den Punktestand. Ich spiele wie gesagt solche Spiele und habe im realen Leben Mitleid mit Lebewesen und würde niemals Gewalt anwenden, mal abgesehen von schädlichen Tieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Musikstars erweckten zu allen Zeiten den Eindruck, ein lockeres leichtes, cooles Leben zu führen, ohne sich jemals angestrengt zu haben.
Was ja auch so nicht ganz verkehrt ist: Die Stars haben ein lockeres, leichtes Leben. Und es gab immer Jugendliche, die sich das als ihre Zukunft vorgestellt haben.
Was ich mir im Falle von modernem Rap aber tatsächlich als Unterschied vorstellen könnte: Es fehlt das Feedback, es fehlen die Barriere ganz weit unten. Wer in den 70ern eine Rockband aufmachen wollte, der
- brauchte erstmal ein Instrument
- musste es einigermaßen beherrschen
- brauchte 3-4 Leute die ähnlich drauf waren
- und deren Kritik er sich stellen musste
- hat versucht, auf irgendwelchen noch so kleinen Bühnen ein Publikum zu finden
- wo er auch mit anderen Künstlern in Kontakt kam und viele Beispiele kennenlernte, die unmissverständlich klarmachten, dass ein Demotape, dass man selbst 5 Minuten lang ertragen kann, noch kein Millioneneinkommen darstellt. Oder einem auch nur Zugang zu professionellem Aufnahmeequipment verschaffen kann

Heutige möchte-gern-Rapper
- brauchen maximal einen Freund (der ihnen nachläuft)
- müssen eh nicht singen und erst recht nichts spielen können 
- nehmen alles "professionell" am PC auf
- finden auf Youtube garantiert jemanden, der es lobt (aber nicht mal raubkopieren würde)

Das sie einfach nur ******* sind und es 1356126 andere gibt, die genauso schlecht sind, erfahren sie frühenstens von Dieter Bohlen, bis dahin wurde ggf. schon ein entsprechendes Ego aufgebaut. Und mit Kriminalität hat man sich auch schon näher auseinandergesetzt (textlich) und ggf. tolle Vorstellungen davon, wie geil ein Leben als Drogendealer "ist"...


----------



## winner961 (4. Oktober 2011)

Wo wir hier gerade schon beim Alkoholgenuss sind ich bin auch 15 und trinke auf Partys einiges aber solche die sich um den Verstand trinken kenn ihr Limit einfach nicht und sollten deshalb auch nicht trinken .


----------



## kero81 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Boah, ich hab gerade nur bis "ihre Aggressionen an den Pixeln auslassen und meinen sie könnten genau so seien und setzen es irgentwann in die Realität um" gelesen und muss jetzt schon schreiben.

Ey, ich bin der hinterhältigste Pixelmenschenverachtenste und brutalste übelst gelauntesteter Zocker...Manchmal wenn ich n stressigen Tag hatte oder so. XD Aber einem echten Menschen Leid zufügen?!? NO WAY!!! NIEMALS!! NIE NICH!!! Ich denke mal bei so Leuten stimmt was ganz anderes im Kopf nicht.


----------



## Koyote (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Zu den Sendungen auf RTL wie Schulermittler usw. : Ich schaue sie sehr gerne, da es für mich Unterhaltung ist, das hier nichts real ist, ist mir klar.
Der Satz "Nach einer wahren Geschichte" verwundert mich jedoch, wie oft diese angeblich vorhandene Geschichte verändert wurde würde ich gerne wissen  Aus Vater kontrolliert was Tochter im Internet macht wird da bestimmt mal schnell Vater versteckt sich in der Schublade um Tochter in der Schule zu beobachten 

@Kero :
Ok, ich finde es nicht toll, wenn man seine Aggression an dem Spiel auslassen muss, aber jeder wie er es will, das ich einem echten Menschen nie Leid zufügen würde habe ich auch geschrieben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



winner961 schrieb:


> Wo wir hier gerade schon beim Alkoholgenuss sind ich bin auch 15 und trinke auf Partys einiges aber solche die sich um den Verstand trinken kenn ihr Limit einfach nicht und sollten deshalb auch nicht trinken .


 
Mit 15 sollte niemand Alkohol trinken.


----------



## winner961 (4. Oktober 2011)

@ kero mit den Pixeln fällt mir nur ein Spruch ein : Das Leben ist vielleicht schei** Aber es hat eine geile Grafik 
@Quanti ja ich weiß aber nur daneben stehen und zu schauen ist auch irgendwie *******


----------



## kero81 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Ich geh auch mal Pennen Jungs. Macht nicht zu lange, sonst werdet ihr Bös morgen. 

Mein Fazit:

Ich glaube es hat alles was mit der Intelligenz eines Menschen zu tun und wie er sich und andere wahrnimmt und wie sehr er über sein Handeln nachdenkt, bzw. ob er erkennt was sein Handeln für Folgen hat. Ein wenig mit Gläubigkeit hat das ganze auch zu tun. Ach, es gibt so viele Gründe, zu viele für einen Abend.

Bye Bye
-Kero-


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Sooo. Habe mal 2 Statistiken in meinen Startpost hinzugefügt. Quelle steht auch dort zum durchlesen habe ich jetzt keine Zeit werden auch gleich in Bett gehen da ich morgen Schule habe. 
Trotzdem werde ich mich auf dem Laufendem halten und diese Diskussion mit jedem Post weiterverfolgen da es einfach Klasse ist das sich doch so viele Leute sich dafür interessieren.


----------



## Memphys (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Zu der Rap-Geschichte:
Es ist mit Sicherheit nicht nur der Rap, aber er wird schon seinen Teil beitragen, zumindest wenn man davon ausgeht das die Texte größtenteils Gewalt-/Drogenverherrlichend sind. Musik prägt sich immer ein, genau wie ihre Botschaft. Damit arbeiten rechte Bands und damit hat auch schon Hitler Kinder beeinflusst (ohne die jetzt miteinander vergleichen zu wollen).

Und nun ja, meiner Meinung nach liegt schon Einiges im argen. Ich kann es in meiner eigenen Klasse beobachten (10. Klasse Realschule, also 15-16 Jahre alt). Alkohol am Wochenende ist normal, auch nicht in Maßen, sondern abschießen, Shisha rauchen auch. Zigaretten werden bemerkenswerter eher von den weiblichen Personen bevorzugt, sind aber auch Gang und Gäbe.
Gewalt hat stark nachgelassen, es war schonmal relativ schlimm, wie beschrieben, einfach aus Spaß Schwächere tyrannisieren, allerdings hatten wir ein zwei echte "Kriegstreiber" (mir fällt grad kein besseres Wort ein) in der Klasse, die sind auch weg. Wobei man sagen muss, unsere Klasse gilt als stärkste Klassengemeinschaft überhaupt (nicht körperlich, sondern vom Zusammenhalt her) und was in den andern Klassen abgeht will ich eigentlich garnicht wissen.

Die 5./6./7.Klässler sind auch etwas speziell, sie sprechen zwar gut deutsch, sind aber ziemlich unhöflich bzw. pöbeln rum und beleidigen sich gegenseitig und andere Leute. Die hauen sich zwar auch, Ich halte es aber eher für harmlos - Kinder halt.

Wo das Problem liegt? Offen gestanden, ich weiß es nicht - vielleicht ist es einfach unsere heutige Gesellschaft. Die Leute die sich aus meiner Klasse regelmäßig abschießen sind weder nur Rapper, noch kommen sie nur aus sozial schwachen Familien. Ich sehe nichts was sie allgemein verbindet.


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Darf man? Wieso/sagt wer?
> Viel wichtiger aber: Sollte man? Mehrmals?
> Wozu?
> "Sich schemenhaft an in-die-Badewanne-kotzen erinnern" klingt jedenfalls nicht mehr nach "mal einen schönen Abend mit Freunden verbringen". Es klingt auch nicht nach "gesund". Es klingt nicht mal nach amüsant, muss ich ehrlich sagen. Sondern eher nach Geld- und Zeitverschwendung, Gesundheitsschädigung und fehlender Selbstkontrolle und -einschätzung. (was schonmal der erste Hinweis darauf wäre, wen man nicht als Antwort auf das "wer" nennen kann...)


 
Selbstverständlich sollte man das nicht - Fakt ist aber (leider), dass wir es trotzdem tun. Ich denke, dass ich das darf, weil ich alkoholische Getränke kaufen und zu mir nehmen darf. Gesetzliche Basis wird halt ausgenutzt. 

Weitere Erklärungen:


Spoiler



Das mit "In-die-Badewanne-kotzen" passierte deshalb, weil ich nen ekelhaften Drink namens "Cola küsst Wein und Bier" () getrunken habe und sich das als explosive Mischung entpuppt hat.  Dabei hab ich nicht einmal viel davon zu mir genommen. 

Wenn ich normal voll bin, schwanke ich halt wie 'n Blödmann und lall vor mir hin. Kotzen passiert nur, wenn ich irgendwas nicht abkann, meistens ist das Wein. 


Ansonsten laufen meine Abende immer nach dem Schema ab:


Freunde rufen an
Freunde kommen her
Fass Bier holen
Shisha anwerfen
Zocken
Alk austrinken
dreckige Lieder singen
Nach Hause schwanken

Aber extrem war das nie, immer nur lustig.


----------



## Pagz (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was jetzt hier Seitenlang über Alkohol/Drogen diskutiert wird. Das ist woohl ziemlich allein  die Sache von Eltern/jedem selbst. Und nebenbei gemerkt auch nicht das vom TE angesprochene Problem.
Wir sind wohl nicht auf dem Weg in eine Alkoholabhängige Gesellschaft(sieht man ja auch schon daran, dass die jetztigen 30-60 Jährigen keine besonderst hohe Alkoholiger/Drogenabhängigenrate hat(weltweit gesehen)


----------



## winner961 (4. Oktober 2011)

Also vor allem die jetzigen 5-Klässler sind extrem aufmüpfigen und pöbeln gern  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



winner961 schrieb:


> @Quanti ja ich weiß aber nur daneben stehen und zu schauen ist auch irgendwie *******


 
Dann unterliegst du auch dem Gruppenzwang.
Aber das ist eben falsch, du musst doch nicht alles mitmachen, nur weil das andere machen.
Oder springst du auch von der Brücke, wenn andere springen?


----------



## Koyote (4. Oktober 2011)

winner961 schrieb:
			
		

> Also vor allem die jetzigen 5-Klässler sind extrem aufmüpfigen und pöbeln gern  .



Das ist einfach zu erklaeren : in der 4. Klasse waren sie die groessten der grundschule, jetzt sind sie die juengsten, was sie noch begreifen muessen.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Was ist eig. mit den Politikern? Was haben sie bis jetzt dagegen getan?  Wie soll das weitergehen?
Ich denke nicht das es aufhören wird.  Jedes Kind kommt an Alkohol und Zigaretten! Teilweise sind auch die Märkte daran Schuld! Wenn sie einem Zigaretten oder Alkohol verkaufen nur weil man aussieht wie 16 oder 18 wird es nicht besser. Man sollte Alkohol und Zigaretten erst Verkaufen "können" nachdem man seinen Personalausweis "gescannt" hat. Das Problem mit dem Konsum von Drogen wäre zwar nicht Komplett gelöst aber es würde besser werden.


----------



## Icejester (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> @ Joel Am We kann man mal einen trinken gehen aber nicht jedes WE!


 
So würde ich das mal auch nicht sehen. Damals in den 90ern auf dem Gymnasium haben sich meine Mitschüler mittwochs und am Wochenende ordentlich ausgelitert. Und aus allen ist was geworden. Und wenn jemand total voll war, wurde der bis zum nächsten Tag irgendwo abgelegt. Auf die Idee, einen Krankenwagen zu rufen, wäre damals niemand im Traum gekommen. Das war damals jetzt vielleicht nicht alles optimal, aber schlimm war es ganz offenkundig auch nicht.



Re4dt schrieb:


> Ich mein früher haben wir uns eigentlich nichtmal ansatzweise getraut jemanden dumm anzumachen sofern er 2-3 Köpfe größer war. Heute ist dies völlig anders.


 
Das liegt vielleicht auch daran, daß viel zu wenig Gegenwehr kommt. Ein Kumpel von mir hat das mal ganz richtig gemacht. Der wurde von drei kleinen Jungs mit Migrationshintergrund am Bahnhof dumm angemacht und angespuckt. Da hat er einen wortlos mit einem gewaltigen Faustschlag zu Boden gestreckt. Die anderen sind dann geflohen. Die machen das jetzt vielleicht nicht mehr so schnell.


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Ich will hier mit meinen Storys niemanden zum Trinken animieren. Ich möchte lediglich auf meine eigenen Erfahrungen hinweisen. Klar sollte man das mit dem Trinken nicht übertreiben, aber bis zu einem gewissen Punkt versüßt es einem den betreffenden Zeitraum. Ich würde aber nur mit Freunden trinken, und notfalls jemanden zum Trockenbleiben verdonnern, als Fahrer oder Aufpasser etc. Außerdem bin ich strikt gegen das Fahren unter Alkoholeinfluss.

Aber ihr habt doch Recht mit den jüngeren Kindern. Ich meinerseits wurde bereits von Kindergartenkindern angepöbelt.  Manchmal bleibt mir da der Mund offen stehen vor Empörung. Einmal hat mir ein 7 Jahre jüngerer Junge, da war ich glaub 12, gesagt, ich solle nicht so frech sein. Das hat er aber auch nicht noch einmal gesagt. 

Dazu, dass man als unter 16 Jähriger Alkohol und Tabak verkauft bekommt, muss ich ebenfalls etwas sagen. Ich habe nirgendwo so etwas bekommen, als ich noch nicht 16 war. Natürlich haben ich und Kumpels davor schon getrunken, jedoch indem wir andere unser Zeug haben kaufen lassen. Das hat jedenfalls geklappt.

Ausnahme ist der Tabak, oder besser gesagt der Shisha-Tabak. Den verkaufen uns beide Headshops in der Stadt. Dazu bleibt aber zu sagen, dass ca. 90 % von deren Kunden unter 18 sind. Die würden pleite gehen, wenn sie sich nicht über das Gesetz hinwegsetzen würden.

Gegen meine letzten Punkte mit dem Alkohol, den andere kaufen und dem Tabak, den die Läden höchstpersönlich rausgeben, kann der Staat nichts, NICHTs, N.I.C.H.T.s tun. Da geht einfach gar nichts.


----------



## Koyote (4. Oktober 2011)

Die eltern werden bestimmt nicht die kippen in einen tresor mit persokontrolle sperren. Klar hast du recht aber wenn die eltern rauchen und die kinder es auch wollen wird leider geklaut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Freunde rufen an
> Freunde kommen her
> Fass Bier holen
> Shisha anwerfen
> ...



Hmm... die Freunde kommen immer zu dir zum Saufen?
Du weißt, dass mit der Shisha Drogen konsumiert werden? 
Wieso muss man für einen geselligen Abend Alkohol trinken?
Was soll das mit den dreckigen Lieder, sind keine Frauen dabei?


----------



## Icejester (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Aber ihr habt doch Recht mit den jüngeren Kindern. Ich meinerseits wurde bereits von Kindergartenkindern angepöbelt.



Du Opfer! 



Koyote schrieb:


> Die eltern werden bestimmt nicht die kippen in einen tresor mit persokontrolle sperren. Klar hast du recht aber wenn die eltern rauchen und die kinder es auch wollen wird leider geklaut.



Das ist natürlich blöd, aber wenn's bei Entdeckung von den Eltern dann kein ordentliches Echo gibt, ist es auch nicht erstaunlich. Sowas hätte ich mal wagen sollen. Was hätte das ein Donnerwetter gegeben. Unvorstellbar...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm... die Freunde kommen immer zu dir zum Saufen?
> Du weißt, dass mit der Shisha Drogen konsumiert werden?



Wahrscheinlich konsumieren sie einfach nur Wasserpfeifentabak. Das ist zwar sehr gesundheitsschädlich, aber weit vom Drogenkonsum entfernt. Andernfalls könnte es ja auch keine Shisha-Bars geben.



> Wieso muss man für einen geselligen Abend Alkohol trinken?
> Was soll das mit den dreckigen Lieder, sind keine Frauen dabei?



Frauen, die dreckige Lieder singen.


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm... die Freunde kommen immer zu dir zum Saufen?
> Du weißt, dass mit der Shisha Drogen konsumiert werden?
> Wieso muss man für einen geselligen Abend Alkohol trinken?
> Was soll das mit den dreckigen Lieder, sind keine Frauen dabei?




Ja
Jap. Aber legalisierte Drogen. 
Keine Ahnung, was sollen wir sonst treiben? Mau-Mau spielen?
Bisher nicht. Aber nur weil ich sie nicht reinlasse. 
 
@Icejester

Jap, ich fühle mich echt geopfert.


----------



## Koyote (4. Oktober 2011)

Wenn er die kindergarten kinder nicht attackiert hat oder so ist er kein opfer sondern hat alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Icejester (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Kindergartenkinder vermöbeln kommt wirklich schlecht. Andererseits ist es natürlich recht einfach. Es hat also alles Vor- und Nachteile...


----------



## Koyote (4. Oktober 2011)

Nur nachteile, wer kleine verkloppt ist bloed.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Oktober 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:
			
		

> [*]Ja
> [*]Jap. Aber legalisierte Drogen.
> [*]Keine Ahnung, was sollen wir sonst treiben? Mau-Mau spielen?
> [*]Bisher nicht. Aber nur weil ich sie nicht reinlasse.



Man kann auch in Kino gehen und einen Film gucken? 
Ich trinke eig. extrem selten! Am WE trinke ich wenn überhaupt 1-3 Bier! Trotzdem habe ich meinen Spaß.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> [*]Keine Ahnung, was sollen wir sonst treiben? Mau-Mau spielen?


 
Man kann auch in der Gruppe Konsole spielen ohne dabei zu saufen.


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Man kann auch in Kino gehen und einen Film gucken?
> Ich trinke eig. extrem selten! Am WE trinke ich wenn überhaupt 1-3 Bier! Trotzdem habe ich meinen Spaß.


 
Und was läuft im Kino? Wenn mal was läuft frage ich herum, aber ins Kino will keiner. Außer Kino bleiben halt wenig Alternativen.

@ Quanto

Ich hab nur einen Controller.


----------



## Icejester (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Koyote schrieb:


> Nur nachteile, wer kleine verkloppt ist bloed.


 
Ironiedetektor kaputt?



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Man kann auch in Kino gehen und einen Film gucken?


 
Kino ist aber auch relativ teuer und vor allem wenig kommunikativ.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Kino ist aber auch relativ teuer und vor allem wenig kommunikativ.


 
Niemand zwingt dich Essen und Trinken im Kino zu kaufen, die reine Eintrittskarte muss nicht so teuer sein.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Oktober 2011)

Icejester schrieb:
			
		

> Kino ist aber auch relativ teuer und vor allem wenig kommunikativ.


Alkohol ist nicht teurer! Finde es jedenfalls besser als Saufen.
Wenn alle bei einem Trinken gehen kann man genauso für eine Konsole zsm. legen und dazu gute Games kaufen und gemeinsam Spielen. 
Wie viel Euros braucht man um betrunken zu werden? Sicherlich mehr als ein Besuch im Kino.
Zur Konsole- gebraucht +4 Controller +4 coole Spiele = 300-400€ Wenn man mit 6 Leuten feiert jeder mal einen 20er für Alkohol hergibt sind das 120€. Also in 4 Wochen hat man seinen Spaß auf längere Zeit und das ohne Alkohol und wenn dann reicht auch weniger.


----------



## Re4dt (4. Oktober 2011)

Icejester schrieb:
			
		

> Das liegt vielleicht auch daran, daß viel zu wenig Gegenwehr kommt. Ein Kumpel von mir hat das mal ganz richtig gemacht. Der wurde von drei kleinen Jungs mit Migrationshintergrund am Bahnhof dumm angemacht und angespuckt. Da hat er einen wortlos mit einem gewaltigen Faustschlag zu Boden gestreckt. Die anderen sind dann geflohen. Die machen das jetzt vielleicht nicht mehr so schnell.


Mach ich auch so. Letzten Freitag um 23 Uhr bin ich auf dem Weg nach Hause auf dem weg kommen mir so kleine 12 jährige  entgegen und fragen ob ich "Kippen" habe. Als ich sage nein, wurden diese aggressiv. Da hat der eine meinen müssen mir auf den Fuß zu Trappen. Danach trappte meine Faust sein Gesicht.
(Zwar unötig aber in dem Moment in meinen Augen völlig berechtigt.)
Der Rest wurde auf einmal ganz klein und verkroch sich als sie sahen das der Kollege weinte. 
Ich denke generell für diese Respektlosigkeit sind die Medien sowie Erziehung schuld. Im Zeitalter von Gangsterrap Shit,Facebook, RTL usw wunderts mich kaum das die so sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Öhm.. ich glaube, dass ist nicht das richtig Forum um mit seinem Faustkämpfen zu prahlen...


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Oktober 2011)

Aber wieso so plötzlich? Als ich in der 5.-6. Klasse war hat keiner bei uns getrunken oder geraucht! Selbst in der 7. nicht. Ab der 8. fing es langsam (!) an das man Bier trinkt. In der 9. und 10. wurde es schon schlimm.
Die Gesellschaft ist doch daran Schuld. Keiner unternimmt etwas. Jugendamt...als ob die iwas machen können! Solange die Eltern alles im Verborgenen lassen wird es so weitergehen.


----------



## Re4dt (4. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm.. ich glaube, dass ist nicht das richtig Forum um mit seinem Faustkämpfen zu prahlen...


Das sollte nicht geprahlt sein. Lediglich ein weiteres beispiel. Falls dies so aufgefasst wurde änder ich meinen Post.



			
				Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wieso so plötzlich? Als ich in der 5.-6. Klasse war hat keiner bei uns getrunken oder geraucht! Selbst in der 7. nicht. Ab der 8. fing es langsam (!) an das man Bier trinkt. In der 9. und 10. wurde es schon schlimm.
> Die Gesellschaft ist doch daran Schuld. Keiner unternimmt etwas. Jugendamt...als ob die iwas machen können! Solange die Eltern alles im Verborgenen lassen wird es so weitergehen.


Irgendwie hast du da recht. Ich bin Jahrgang 96. In der 5 hat von uns noch kein Schwein an Alkohol oder an rauchen gedacht. Erst gegen Ende 8 fing es bei uns an.


----------



## Koyote (4. Oktober 2011)

Bei uns geben alle damit an... Ich denk mir nur so : uncool ?


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Oktober 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:
			
		

> Das sollte nicht geprahlt sein. Lediglich ein weiteres beispiel. Falls dies so aufgefasst wurde änder ich meinen Post.
> 
> Irgendwie hast du da recht. Ich bin Jahrgang 96. In der 5 hat von uns noch kein Schwein an Alkohol oder an rauchen gedacht. Erst gegen Ende 8 fing es bei uns an.



Das finde ich nämlich so merkwürdig. Es ist plötzlich passiert und verbreitet sich schnell. Wie ein Virus. Wie kann es sein das sowas innerhalb von 2-4 Jahren solche Ausmaße genommen hat.


----------



## Re4dt (4. Oktober 2011)

Aber ich finde der Ausgangspunkt war das rauchen. Danach haben sich viele gesteigert und sind dem Alkohol nachgegangen. Ich denke die Ausbreitung liegt einfach daran das es immer mehr versucht und getestet haben. Die wiederum berichten dies ihren Freunden :"Boah ist das Zeug geil..." in meinen Augen eine Art Kette die endlos weitergeht.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Oktober 2011)

Und die nicht aufhören wird. 
Aber wieso tuen die Eltern nichts dagegen? Ich meine wenn sie schon Kinder in eine grausame Welt setzten sollten sie ihr bestmögliches tun damit sie in eine sichere Zukunft blicken können.


----------



## Re4dt (4. Oktober 2011)

Das Problem meistens ist das die Eltern keine Ahnung davon haben. 
Bestes Beispiel dafür. Dieses Jahr waren wir mit der Klasse für 4 Tage in Berlin. 2 aus unserem Hotel - Zimmer mussten prahlen haben sich Alkohol besorgt und sich betrunken als die Lehrer nachts eine Kontrolle machten waren diese natürlich dran da sie eine Vereinbarung unterschreibten das kein Alkohol getrunken wird. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn die Eltern wurden benachteiligt und die meinten. Mein Sohn würde sowas nie machen der trinkt nichts. Das war bestimmt "Gruppenzwang".
Dabei gibt er zu das er jede Woche am WE sich betrinkt. Die Eltern ahnungslos.
Ich will hier nicht groß über Alkohol reden. Dies war nur Beispiel.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Oktober 2011)

Aber wieso setzen die Eltern ihren Kindern keine Grenzen? Ich bin 17 un darf in der Woche bis Max. 22:00 raus also muss um 22:00 zu Hause sein! Da bleibt mir nicht viel Zeit zum Saufen. Am WE bin ich bis Max. 1 Uhr weg. Meine Eltern vertrauen darauf das ich keine Alkohol trinke oder Drogen nehme. Das machen wahrscheinlich alle Eltern und ihre Kinder nutzen das Schamlos aus!


----------



## Icejester (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Re4dt schrieb:


> Irgendwie hast du da recht. Ich bin Jahrgang 96. In der 5 hat von uns noch kein Schwein an Alkohol oder an rauchen gedacht. Erst gegen Ende 8 fing es bei uns an.


 
Dann bin ich knappe 20 Jahre älter als Du. Und laß es Dir gesagt sein: Wenn das heute so ist, hat sich in den letzten 20 Jahren nicht das Geringste geändert. Das finde ich im Großen und Ganzen sehr beruhigend.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Oktober 2011)

Icejester schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bin ich knappe 20 Jahre älter als Du. Und laß es Dir gesagt sein: Wenn das heute so ist, hat sich in den letzten 20 Jahren nicht das Geringste geändert. Das finde ich im Großen und Ganzen sehr beruhigend.



Schau dir mal die Statistiken an die ich in meinem Startpost hinzugefügt habe und dann schreib das nochmal.


----------



## Re4dt (5. Oktober 2011)

Laut der Statistik stieg es bei den Kindern um 255%


----------



## Jan565 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Ich bin 22 und durfte mit 16 weitest gehend alles machen was ich wollte. Auf party war ich trotzdem nicht so oft und Alk gab es eher selten aber richtig(halb besoffen ist weg geschmissenes Geld) und Drogen war für mich nie wirklich ein Thema abgesehen von den Legalen. Rauchen war in der Schule von der 6-8. Klasse cool und danach auch net mehr. Heute bin ich immer noch selten auf Partys und Rauchen tuhe ich auch nicht. 

Im Grunde durfte ich mehr oder weniger immer alles. Daher habe ich es eigentlich nicht getahn. Was man darf ist langweilig, eher was man nicht darf ist der anreiz. Was darf man denn als volljähriger nicht? Mit alk Auto fahren fällt mir da ein, aber das ist mehr als lebensmüde und für mich nichts was ich jemals machen würde, da lasse ich mich lieber abholen oder nehme nen Taxi. Wenn man Kiffen will fährt man nach Holland und zieht sich da einen, auch kein ding und hier kann dich dafür keiner dran kriegen wenn du nicht bekifft auto fährst.




Re4dt schrieb:


> Irgendwie hast du da recht. Ich bin Jahrgang 96. In der 5 hat von uns noch kein Schwein an Alkohol oder an rauchen gedacht. Erst gegen Ende 8 fing es bei uns an.


 
Da seit ihr ziemlich spät mit muss ich sagen. Wir waren da deutlich früher. Bin da jetzt zwar nicht wirklich stolz drauf, aber ich glaube bei jedem fängt sowas an und das weiß auch jeder trotzdem macht da keiner was gegen weil man da nichts gegen machen kann. Heute darfst erst mit 18 Rauchen, ich durfte es offiziell noch mit 16, das ist doch schon für einige weider nen anreiz so einen mist zu machen. 

Alles was verboten ist wird gemacht. Was man darf ist langweilig, so sieht es einfach aus. Zumindest war es bei mir so.


----------



## dragooncomet (5. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich mit meine Freunde was unternehme, dann klappt es sehr gut, mal ohne Alkohol auszukommen. Zocken ne Runde Halo Reach, schauen nen lustigen Film wie Spaceballs,  hören erstklassige Musik oder erzählen einfach wie wir über die Welt denken.
Das Problem ist nur, dass nur wenige Menschen so sind. Es wird immer Leute geben, die meinen, ohne Alk wären sie uncool oder so.
Ich hab keinen Problem damit, mich mal volllaufen zu lassen.

Ich durfte alles tun. Meine Eltern gaben mir freie Bahn. Aber auf Parties gehe ich nicht so gerne. Die Musik gefällt mir nicht. zu viel Bass. Und jetzt bin ich 19 Jahre alt


----------



## Jan565 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



dragooncomet schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit meine Freunde was unternehme, dann klappt es sehr gut, mal ohne Alkohol auszukommen. Zocken ne Runde Halo Reach, schauen nen lustigen Film wie Spaceballs,  hören erstklassige Musik oder erzählen einfach wie wir über die Welt denken.
> Das Problem ist nur, dass nur wenige Menschen so sind. Es wird immer Leute geben, die meinen, ohne Alk wären sie uncool oder so.
> Ich hab keinen Problem damit, mich mal volllaufen zu lassen.
> 
> Ich durfte alles tun. Meine Eltern gaben mir freie Bahn. Aber auf Parties gehe ich nicht so gerne. Die Musik gefällt mir nicht. zu viel Bass. Und jetzt bin ich 19 Jahre alt


 
Ohne Alkohol ist für viele einfach undenkbar. Aber wenn ich mit freunden mal so einen Abend mache wie du ihn beschreibst, dann habe ich auch nen Kasten Bier hier stehen, nicht zum besaufen einfach um nen gemütliches Bier zu trinken oder beim Grillen. Aber komplett ohne geht auch, wieso nicht. Gibt aber leider viel zu viele die sich jedes WE voll abschießen und das muss nicht sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich sollte man das nicht - Fakt ist aber (leider), dass wir es trotzdem tun. Ich denke, dass ich das darf, weil ich alkoholische Getränke kaufen und zu mir nehmen darf.



Kenne deinen Konsum nicht, aber mir ist ehrlich gesagt bislang nur eine Person begegnet, die sich mit Wein abgeschossen hat (und das lag auch nur daran, dass wieder erwarten doch niemand mitgetrunken hat) und keine einzige, die es mit Bier geschafft hat. Alles andere ist nicht <18 genauso wenig erlaubt, wie gut.




mixxed_up schrieb:


> Und was läuft im Kino? Wenn mal was läuft frage ich herum, aber ins Kino will keiner. Außer Kino bleiben halt wenig Alternativen.



Die arme, arme Jugend des Unterhaltungszeitalters 




Koyote schrieb:


> Das ist einfach zu erklaeren : in der 4. Klasse waren sie die groessten der grundschule, jetzt sind sie die juengsten, was sie noch begreifen muessen.



Um damit mal weg vom Drogenkonsum und zurück zum Thema zu kommen:
Was läuft da falsch, dass das überhaupt eine Begründung darstellt?
Nur weil man der körperlich Größte ist, heißt das doch noch lange nicht, dass man pöbeln muss und erst recht sollte es andere Gründe geben, damit aufzuhören als "jetzt gibt es welche, die sind noch größer".




Lan_Party schrieb:


> Was ist eig. mit den Politikern? Was haben sie bis jetzt dagegen getan?  Wie soll das weitergehen?



Das hängt von der Gesellschaft ab. Der Staat ist nicht verwantwortlich für die Erziehung und sollte es auch nicht sein. Er soll auch nicht alles von oben her vorschreiben. Das Verhalten von Kindern sollte ein Thema für Eltern sein, nicht für Politiker.




Lan_Party schrieb:


> Aber wieso setzen die Eltern ihren Kindern keine Grenzen?



Nach dem, was man so hört: Mangende Autorität. Einem Teenager, der maximal noch 1-2-3 Stunden am Tag mit seinen Eltern verbringt, kann man kaum noch zu etwas zwingen (bzw. nur mit Methoden, deren Konsequenzen ebenfalls bedenklich sind). Wenn Eltern Autoritätspersonen darstellen wollen, müssen sie sich vorher auch als Autoritäten etablieren und durchsetzen.
Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung, wie es da im Durchschnitt aussieht (auch keine Ahnung, wie man das erfassen sollte), aber so rein von der Beobachtung her scheinen verzogene 6-12 Jährige, die nicht nur machen können, was sie wollen, sondern denen gemacht wird, was sie wollen, nicht gerade selten sein. Wer 15 Jahre lang der König des Haushaltes war, der fängt mit 16 erst recht nicht an, sich an Grenzen zu halten.

Wobei ich Grenzen in dem Alter auch schon für bedenklich halte. Ein 16-17 jährigen steht kurz vor der vollständigen Selbstbestimmung. Dem sollte man eigentlich keine harten Grenzen mehr setzen müssen. Der muss zumindest ein gewisses Gefühl dafür haben, wo seine eigene Grenzen bzw. die des sinnvollen/anderen zumutbaren liegen und dann sollte er sich da von selbst nach richten.
Mir hat mit 17 jedenfalls niemand mehr gesagt, wann ich zu Hause sein muss - aber es war vollkommen selbstverständlich, dass ich ~Bescheid sage, bis wann ich weg bin und dass ich am Ende in einem Zustand bin, in dem ich auch problemlos und sicher zurück nach Hause komme.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm.. ich glaube, dass ist nicht das richtig Forum um mit seinem Faustkämpfen zu prahlen...



definitiv nicht.


----------



## dragooncomet (5. Oktober 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Alkohol ist für viele einfach undenkbar. Aber wenn ich mit freunden mal so einen Abend mache wie du ihn beschreibst, dann habe ich auch nen Kasten Bier hier stehen, nicht zum besaufen einfach um nen gemütliches Bier zu trinken oder beim Grillen. Aber komplett ohne geht auch, wieso nicht. Gibt aber leider viel zu viele die sich jedes WE voll abschießen und das muss nicht sein.



Da hast du recht. Ich trinke auch ab und zu ne Flasche Bier,  wenn es hat. Ich trinke es halt, um es zu geniessen. Es muss ja nicht jedes Wochenende etwas krasses passieren, damit man meint, nichts verpasst oder die zeit verschwendet  zu haben. Man kann leider nicht die anderen verbieten, Alkohol zu trinken, wenn sie nicht damit umgehen können. Nur die Meinung sagen.

Wir leben in einem ferien Land, wo die Menschenwürde eigentlich unantastbar ist. Da sollte man doch den Respekt vor den Anderen nicht vergessen. Ich weiss gerade nicht, wieso ich das scheibe, aber ich lasse es mal so stehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Aber wieso setzen die Eltern ihren Kindern keine Grenzen? Ich bin 17 un darf in der Woche bis Max. 22:00 raus also muss um 22:00 zu Hause sein! Da bleibt mir nicht viel Zeit zum Saufen. Am WE bin ich bis Max. 1 Uhr weg. Meine Eltern vertrauen darauf das ich keine Alkohol trinke oder Drogen nehme. Das machen wahrscheinlich alle Eltern und ihre Kinder nutzen das Schamlos aus!



Grossartige Grenzen hatte ich eigendlich schon mit 15 nicht. Da ich eh da in der Lehre war, war in der Woche ja freiwillig spätestens um 23.00 Uhr Matrazenhorchdienst.  Gut Alc gab es da auch schon, aber ein Kolbenfresser passierte allerhöchstens  2 x im Jahr. Eigendlich gab es bis auf laute Musik wenig klagen, meist 2 Häuser weiter


----------



## Icejester (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Statistiken an die ich in meinem Startpost hinzugefügt habe und dann schreib das nochmal.


 
Ich kann in Deinen Statistiken leider keinerlei Angaben zu Rauch- und Trinkverhalten Jugendlicher finden.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (5. Oktober 2011)

In der 8 und 9 fängt das an, weil ab da schon manche 15 oder gar 16 sind und vlt schon ein bisschen Bier zuhause trinken dürfen. Dann sagen sie das ihren Freunden und die wollen dann das gleiche und versuchen an Bier dan auch irgendwie ranzukommen.


----------



## Koyote (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Das ist dann wieder dieser Gruppenzwang, was ich gar nicht verstehen kann  Wenn alle meine Freunde etwas nicht korrektes machen wollen, mache ich doch nicht mit...


----------



## Lan_Party (5. Oktober 2011)

Icejester schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann in Deinen Statistiken leider keinerlei Angaben zu Rauch- und Trinkverhalten Jugendlicher finden.



In der Quelle sollte es bestimmt Statistiken geben aber der Text dort ist extrem lang und ich denke nicht das du Lust hast diesen durchzulesen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich kann in Deinen Statistiken leider keinerlei Angaben zu Rauch- und Trinkverhalten Jugendlicher finden.


 
Und das bißchen, was zu Gewaltverdächtigten drin steht, sagt auch noch nichts über deren Anteil an der Gesamtheit der Jugendlichen aus...




Lan_Party schrieb:


> In der Quelle sollte es bestimmt Statistiken geben aber der Text dort ist extrem lang und ich denke nicht das du Lust hast diesen durchzulesen.


 
Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit habe ich keine Lust, einen langen Text zu lesen, in der Hoffnung, dass da vielleicht etwas zu dem drinne steht, das mit der Threadersteller vorlegen sollte...


----------



## Lan_Party (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Text zum Alkoholkonsum wurde nachgetragen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Aber den "Verfall der Jugend", der hier von einigen proklamiert wird, basiert ja jetzt nicht auf Rap, das ist doch sehr kurz gedacht.


----------



## barcahenry (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Also ich muss sagen das ich auch denke das es viele mit dem "Oh mein Gott unsere heutige Jugend ist so schlimm" auch übertreiben.
Mit Sicherheit kann man sagen das der "Verfall der Jugend" nicht auf Rap basiert. Ich denke auch nicht das man das so einfach sagen kann, es gibt da viele Faktoren die für so etwas sorgen können die auch nicht einheitlich seien müssen.


----------



## Lan_Party (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Wer oder Was ist den daran Schuld das es so gekommen ist?
Nennt Ihr mal Bsp. mit Gründen. Sonst ist das Thema schneller gegessen als gedacht.


----------



## Abufaso (5. Oktober 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ist eine schlechte Erziehung ausschlaggebend für eine solche negative Entwicklung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wer oder Was ist den daran Schuld das es so gekommen ist?



Es ist die veränderte Gesellschaft, mit kleinen Familien ohne Halt. Früher gab es Großfamilien, 4 und mehr Geschwister, die alle unter einem Dach gelebt haben.
Heute gibts 1-2 Kinder und Eltern, die sich nicht mehr darum kümmern, was aus ihren Kindern wird, weil sie mit der Erziehung völlig überfordert sind.
Hier muss eingesetzt werden, schon im Kindergarten, denn die Lebensjahre 3-6 sind die wichtigsten im Leben eines Menschen. Mit 3 Jahren hat ein Kind so viele neuronale Verknüpfungen wie niemals zuvor und niemals wieder.
Hier lernt es am Besten, in diesen Jahren wird Mitgefühl entwickelt, Entschlossenheit, Durchhaltevermögen und wie man mit Verlust und Niederlangen umgehen muss.


----------



## barcahenry (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Mich würde erst einmal interessieren was denn hier die Kritieren sind nachdem die Jugend als "verfallen" bezeichnet wird.


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Wie war nochmal das Thema des Threads? 

Allllllso 
ich bin eindeutig der Meinung das es in den letzten Jahren nach meinem Dafürhalten einen Werteverfall gegeben hat - das haben meine Eltern aber auch gesagt, deren Eltern auch und deren Eltern wahrscheinlich auch.
Das liegt liegt aber ganz einfach an der Änderung des Wertesystems.
Einige Sachen die zu meiner Jugendzeit undenkbar waren sind heute vollkommen Normal.
Und auf garkeinen Fall hat das was mit Rap zu tun.
Jeder mit einem halbwegs gefestigtem Elternhaus wird wohl kaum nach dem "Genuss" von Rap loslaufen und wild um sich pöbeln, sich zukiffen und kleine Kinder verprügeln.
Viel bedenklicher finde ich da zB. die Worte von Herrn Pofalla. 


> "Ich kann deine Fresse nicht mehr sehen",


Wenn Personen die wirklich eine Vorbildfunktion haben sollten (unabhängig von meinen eigenen Symphatien) solche Formulierungen gebrauchen, dann läuft wirklich was falsch.

Um das Thema Komasaufen nochmal aufzugreifen - bei mir Zuhause wird meistens das Bier vom letzten Geburtstag schlecht.
Trotzdem bin ich mit meinen mittlerweile 40 Lenzen auch nicht davor gefeit mir ab und an mal ein 
paar Sachen ein zweites mal durch den Kopf gehen zu lassen und irgendwann mit der Keramik im Arm wach zu werden.
Nur passiert mir das halt nicht jedes WE sondern 1x im Zwei Jahren.


----------



## barcahenry (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Also frühes konsumieren von Alkohol und Zigarreten würde ich damit erklären, dass es "in" ist, auch wenn es blöd klingt in ein paar Jahren ist es vielleicht was anderes.
Und um zu den anderen Punkten zu kommen:
Leider haben heutzutage auch viele Eltern nicht die Zeit und auch nicht das Wissen um ihre Kinder genügend zu unterstützen, Geldmangel ist auch nicht selten, ich denke dort liegt das Hauptproblem (Bsp. Neuköln).
Warum die Eltern die Zeit nicht haben sei erstmal dahingestellt...


----------



## Micha77 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Ich werde meine Meinung aus einer anderen Perspektive beschreiben.
Ich komme aus Braunschweig,und wohne in einem äusseren Stadtteil,Naja Mittelstand-Kid eben,Ich bin 13 und wohne in einem Reihenhaus das der Bank gehört,verbringe die halbe zeit beim Fussball und bin Hip-Hop Hörer.Ich habe in meinem Leben Erst einen Schluck Bier getrunken,nie geraucht,nie geshishat,nie drogen genommen,nie irwas.Völlig Normal?

So hier ma eine kleine Statistik aus meiner Klasse:
20%: Die Kids die von ihren Eltern verplant werden,Klavier-Unterricht,Nachhilfe usw.
10%:Aussenseiter,Wenig Freunde,Kaum Hobbys...
40%:Solche wieich:spezielle Hobbys,versiert,normal eben
30%: (Hören keinen Hip-Hop,sondern Top 30 Chart *******)Was Machste heute Stadt gehen?Waas ich auch cool,Lass ma morgen wieder? Klaaaar. Kommt dein Kumpel nicht an Alk?Na Klar! Sauber !Samstag besaufen? Klllaaaar
       Was soll man dazu sagen,das sind die coolen kids,mit 4000 freunden bei facebook,180 aller besten freunden.Danach sage ich Verfall der Jugend?Ja denk schon


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



> Leider haben heutzutage auch viele Eltern nicht die Zeit und auch nicht das Wissen um ihre Kinder genügend zu unterstützen, Geldmangel ist auch nicht selten


Ich bin Scheidungskind und meine Mutter war Vollzeit arbeiten, trotzdem hatten wir nie Geld.
Soviel zu "Zeit und Geld".
Und welches Wissen brauchst du als Eltern?
Das du dich um dein Kind kümmern musst?
Das du dein Kind nicht schlagen darfst?
Das dein Kind was zu Essen braucht?
Das dein Kind auch ein bisschen Liebe braucht?


----------



## barcahenry (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Ich hatte jetzt eher von Schulischer Hilfe geredet und vielleicht auch das die Eltern ihren Kindern ein "anständiges" Rechtsbewusstsein etc mit auf den Weg geben.
Und wie gesagt hatte ich ja auch geschrieben:
Warum sie keine Zeit haben sei dahin gestellt.
Damit meine ich das sie sich nicht genügend mit den Kindern beschäftigen.

Übermäßigen Alkoholkonsum, einfach gesagt sich weghauen, würde ich auch nicht als Verfall der Jugend bezeichen. Ich denke mehr dass das ein "Trend" ist der sich mit der Zeit wieder legen wird...


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Glaubst du denn die Eltern meiner Generation konnten uns schulisch helfen?
Alles was während oder kurz nach dem Krieg geboren wurde hat in der Regel die Volksschule nach 8 Jahren verlassen, da war nach der Grundschule bei mir schon nix mehr mit helfen "können".
Der Unterschied ist allerdings das der Wille zum helfen "wollen" da war.


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

also das mit dem hiphop kann ich bedingt bestätigen. Ich war früher auch so ein "hopper", Aggro berlin ftw  in diesen jahren (damals war ich so zwischen 9 und 14) hab ich viel mist gemacht und hatte auch inner schule ständig ärger. Als ich dann die "seiten gewechselt hab" zu AC/DC, Rammstein und Dire straits wurde dies sehr deutlich besser. An dieser musik empfinde ich auch deutlich mehr freude, gerade die lieder von dire straits höre ich in meiner freizeit ständig rauf und runter  Und wer sich mal die heutige "musik" und ihre texte, vor allem eben rap und hiphop anhört, der merkt wie viel hirnloser mist da rausgepresst wird.  Und kinder in nem alter von um die 11 bis 15, das alter hatl, sind doch sehr beeinflussbar und suchen wie jede generation nach vorbildern. Und wenn dann solche Taugenichtse, wie sie sich meist darstellen auf deutsch gesagt, wie Bushido, Eko, Eminem, azad und co als vorbilder genommen werden, dann kann die jugend ja nicht "vernünftig" werden. 
Allerdings, wie gesagt, die musik ist nicht das hauptsächlich ausschlaggebende. Meiner meinung nach soielt das geld einfach eine zu große rolle, wer nichts hat ist nichts, und wer viel hat (bzw von papa und mama bekommt) wird angesehen. Auch spalten sich die "parteien" oft, arme zu arme und reiche zu reiche. Und das ist definitiv NICHT gut!generell einen menschen nach seinem vermögen zu beurteilen ist natürlich völliger schwachsinn, aber es ist trotzdem realität.
Was ich mit sorge betrachte, ist die bildungssituation. Es wird faulen jugendlichen einfach zu bequem und einfach gemacht, sich vor der schule zu drücken und  die arbeit zu verweigern. Hier finde ich sollte der staat deutlich härter durchgreifen. Dieses lotterleben kann und darf nicht geduldet werden. Hier sollten z.B. für schule schwänzen oder "******** bauen und den unterricht verweigern" deutlich härtere strafen, wie z.B. sozialstunden, geldstrafen oder im härtefall auch mal die ein oder andere woche jugendarrest, angewandt werden. Klingt hart, ist es vielleicht auch, allerdings ist es für alle Seiten das beste. Schliesslich müssen die heute noch jungen "Spunde" später auch mal selbstständig sich unterhalten können. Und das geht heute einfach nicht mehr mit Hauptschule note 5 oder schulabbrecher 

Soweit zum ersten, ich könnte noch viel schreiben, allerdings denke ich ist dies genug für den anfang, und vielleicht lässt sich das ein oder andere später noch passend miteinfädeln.

Zum /schluss/ sei noch gesagt, Ja ich mache eine ausbildung, und nein, ich bin nicht vorbestraft  bin eben ein ganz "normaler" mittelständler, und will auch nichts  anderes sein.Weder arm noch reich, ich bin relativ zufrieden und  vernünftig soweit ich das beurteilen kann


----------



## barcahenry (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Erstens war der Wille da und zweitens war es auch normal so.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Glaubst du denn die Eltern meiner Generation konnten uns schulisch helfen?
> Alles was während oder kurz nach dem Krieg geboren wurde hat in der Regel die Volksschule nach 8 Jahren verlassen, da war nach der Grundschule bei mir schon nix mehr mit helfen "können".
> Der Unterschied ist allerdings das der Wille zum helfen "wollen" da war.


 
Wichtig ist, dass die Kinder den Eltern nicht gleichgültig sind und man sich um deren Probleme und Sorgen kümmert.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (5. Oktober 2011)

Oft wollen die Kinder aber auch nicht viel Zeit mit den Eltern verbringen, weil sie ja "uncool" sind.


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

naja, aber die phase hatte denke ich jeder jugendlich in den letzten jahrzehnten, wenn nich jahrhunderten. Jede generation will sich halt von der vorherigen abgrenzen und was neues "erfinden", das sehe ich jetzt nicht als beonders (schlimm)  
Früher oder später merkt man eh, dass die eltern doch nicht verkehrt sind und sie eben doch mehr ahnung von vielem haben, und befasst sich wieder mehr mit ihnen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Glaubst du denn die Eltern meiner Generation konnten uns schulisch helfen?
> Alles was während oder kurz nach dem Krieg geboren wurde hat in der Regel die Volksschule nach 8 Jahren verlassen, da war nach der Grundschule bei mir schon nix mehr mit helfen "können".
> Der Unterschied ist allerdings das der Wille zum helfen "wollen" da war.



Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor, nur das ich noch in den Kreig hineingezogen wurde.


----------



## barcahenry (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Das ist aber der ganz normale Lauf der Dinge, jeder Jugendlich hat Phasen in denen er "kein Bock" auf seine Eltern hat...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Paul-Leonard schrieb:


> Oft wollen die Kinder aber auch nicht viel Zeit mit den Eltern verbringen, weil sie ja "uncool" sind.


 
Da sind wir dann wieder bei den Kleinkindern, denn die fixieren sich auf die Menschen, die sich mit ihnen beschäftigen, sind die Eltern also fürsorglich und kümmern sich um ihre kleinen Kindern, werden die später dann ein gutes Verhältnis zu ihren Eltern haben.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (5. Oktober 2011)

Da reicht es aber manchmal schon wenn der "coolste" in der Clique meint das Eltern Blöd sind und schon gehn die anderen aus Gruppenzwang mit.


----------



## barcahenry (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Naja seh ich jetzt nicht wirklich so wie du aber denke auch nicht das das der Grund ist obwohl der Gruppenzwang natürlich ne Rolle spielt, allerdings nicht stärker als früher.


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. Oktober 2011)

So ein bullshit musik dafür verantwortlich zu machen!! 

Ich töte auch keine menschen weil ich CSS zocke!!!

Unsere Jugend verblödet nur zusehenst,
 Weil sie durch den Überfluss an angeboten nicht mehr wissen was sie mit sich anfangen sollen.

Hinzukommt das viele jugendlichen durch den stetig wachsenden Leistungsdruck anfangen zu resignieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Was mir auffällt ist, dass das Allgemeinwissen recht mager ist.
Ich sitze ja mit im Büro wenn sich Leute bei uns bewerben und einen Job haben wollen und wenn man da mal so einfache Fragen einstreut, bekommt man merkwürdige Antworten.
Ich weiß aber nicht, wie das vor 50 Jahren war.


----------



## Micha77 (5. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir auffällt ist, dass das Allgemeinwissen recht mager ist.
> Ich sitze ja mit im Büro wenn sich Leute bei uns bewerben und einen Job haben wollen und wenn man da mal so einfache Fragen einstreut, bekommt man merkwürdige Antworten.
> Ich weiß aber nicht, wie das vor 50 Jahren war.



Heute anner BusHaltestelle war Epic Fail:Fragt mich so ne 6.Kläslerin:Was ist toulouse?Ich meine sowas muss man wisse oder letzens in geschichte sitzen da cier dullis und zocken am handy wer wird millionaer.Frage wer ist Joseph Ratzinger:Ah ah das weiss ich der is telekom chef....Horrror


----------



## Icejester (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Naja. Niemand kann alles wissen. Wegen punktueller Lücken würde ich noch nicht den Stab über eine ganze Generation brechen wollen.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Micha77 schrieb:


> Heute anner BusHaltestelle war Epic Fail:Fragt mich so ne 6.Kläslerin:Was ist toulouse?Ich meine sowas muss man wisse oder letzens in geschichte sitzen da cier dullis und zocken am handy wer wird millionaer.Frage wer ist Joseph Ratzinger:Ah ah das weiss ich der is telekom chef....Horrror


 
@Quanti 

Meinst du in Bewerbungen sowas wie diesen Geschreibsel  ? 

Kenn ich zur genüge.
Da kommen bei uns Bewerbungen an von Bewerbern die meinen die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben und können keine drei Worte richtig schreiben 

Ich glaube das liegt viel an der Überheblichkeit der Jugendlichen die alle glauben voll cool zu sein und deswegen meinen nichts lernen zu müssen da sie ja schon alles können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> @Quanti
> 
> Meinst du in Bewerbungen sowas wie diesen Geschreibsel  ?


 
Beim Gespräch.
Dazu muss ich halt sagen, dass sich bei mir, also wenn ich dabei bin, nur Leute bewerben, die eben gerade ihr Studium machen, oder es abgeschlossen haben oder Abitur haben.
Wenn ich so ein paar Fragen einstreue, also einem frischen Abiturienten eine kleine Kopfaufgabe stelle, die mit etwas mathematischer Gleichung zu lösen ist, und er das nicht schafft, ist das für mich eben ein schwaches Bild.
Genauso wenn ich eine Frage auf Englisch stelle und der Bewerber mir einen leeren Blick entgegen bringt.

Mich interessiert nicht, ob jemand weiß, wie der Innenminister in Bayern heißt, wenn der Bewerber aus Hamburg kommt, das spielt keine Rolle, das muss man für den Job nicht wissen.
Aber wenn ein Abiturient nicht mal ein paar mathematische Aufgaben im Kopf lösen kann oder ein Maschinenbaustudent nicht mal ein paar physikalische Vorgänge erklären kann ohne dafür bei Wikipedia zu gucken, ist das eben fehlendes Allgemeinwissen. 

Dass man wissen kann, was die EZB ist oder warum Griechenland gerade am Stock geht, sollte einleuchtend sein.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

naja ...bei uns geht es ja nur um Bewerbungen zur Brauerausbildung aber was da so ankommt ist unglaublich.

Einfache Frage ...

Du füllst 50 l Kegs ab und stapelst immer 6 auf einer Palette .
Nach vier Stunden hast du 7 Paletten voll .
Wieviel Fässer sind das dann ? 

Und genau jetzt zücken die meisten ihr Handy um das auszurechnen


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Ist nicht dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Was ist denn das für eine Anlage, die in 4 Stunden nur 2100 Liter schaft?


----------



## Lan_Party (5. Oktober 2011)

Das ist Allgemeinwissen für einen Beruf! Also wenn jemand in die Ausbildung geht und von den Sachen die er Tag tun muss keine Ahnung hat der gehört da auch nicht hin. 
Wenn wir aber über Allgemeines Allgemeinwissen () reden merke ich pers. schon das die meisten in der Schule nur gepennt haben und bei Arbeiten einfach mal spickten oder abschrieben! Wie sonst sollten sie den die Schule schaffen. Klar muss man berücksichtigen das manche eine Lese und Schreibschwäche o.ä. haben aber wenn man darauf die Schuld bezieht das man im Allgemeinwissen etwas "schwächer" ist sollte man sich nicht wundern wenn man keinen Platz bekommt.

@ Quanti Das war doch klar das sowas wieder kommt. XD Also ich bin dafür das Quanti seinen pers. Title bekommt und zwar "Quanten Spamer".


----------



## True Monkey (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ist nicht dein Ernst, oder?


 
doch   ich kann noch einen drauflegen 
Unseren letzter Stift (von dem wir wußten das er in der Schule nicht der beste ist ) haben wir versucht durch die Lehre zu bringen.
Vor der Prüfung habe ich und der Braumeister mit im Mathe gebüffelt da davon eine Menge in der Prüfung vorkommt.
Mit unter Tankvolumenberechnungen.
Also haben wir ihm die Formeln eingebleut und er konnte sie auch soweit.

Gescheitert ist er dann in der Prüfung mit etwas mit dem wir nicht gerechnet hatten.
In der Prüfung war die Höhe des Tanks in m angegeben und der Durchmesser in cm.

Da helfen auch die besten Formeln nicht wenn man nicht weiss wieviel cm so ein meter hat 





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Anlage, die in 4 Stunden nur 2100 Liter schaft?


 
eine Keganlage die von einem Stift bedient wird 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



> Da helfen auch die besten Formeln nicht wenn man nicht weiss wieviel cm so ein meter hat


Wie schafft man das sich mit diesem Wissen (oder auch nichtwissen) zehn Jahre lang idurch die Schule zu schlängeln?
Mir ist ja vollkommen klar das nicht jeder ein Genie ist, aber fürs nötigste sollten zehn Jahre doch eigentlich reichen.
Ich glaub ich mach das Abi doch noch nach.
Wobei ich mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher bin daß das Abi nicht dazu dient zusätzliches Wissen zu vermitteln, (was natürlich Zwangsweise passiert) sondern nur als Warteschleife 
dient um eine Gewisse Reife zu entwickeln.


----------



## zcei (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Hm wir hacken dann mal auf Leuten rum die in Streßsituationen eine Längenbetrachtung vergessen. Wow. Das passiert halt selbst bei uns im Mathe-Lk ab und an Leuten, ist echt keine große Sache, die Stärken verschiedener Menschen sind nun eben differenziert.

Ich finde das auch garnicht schlimm.

Außerdem habe ich mir einer Menge Leute Kontakt aus verschiedensten Umfeldern (Berlin - da ist alles dabei) und ich kenne beileibe keinen, der "Kollegah walla was looos diiiiga" redet, das ist doch alles totaler Schmarn. Da sind Leute dabei die haben die Schule noch nichtmal mit nem Abschluss beendet, welche die alle möglichen Drogen nehmen etc.

Ich habe mir jetzt die ersten zwei und diese Seite durchgelesen und es bestätigt sich wieder dieses Sündenbockprinzip. Nun ist es mal wieder der Rap, Abwechslung muss ja sein, richtig?  Ich höre übringens seit Jahren Rap, vorwiegend deutschen und sogar diesen pööösen "Gangsta"-Rap. Und guckt mal, ich kann mich artikulieren - wasn da looos diiigga? Und Killerspiele habe ich auch :o Und dazu noch ein paar der Symptome aus dem Startpost.

Also alles total schwachsinnig. Mal wieder wird meine Altersgruppe wegen Einzelner abgestempelt... (Btw: ich kenne einen ROCK hörenden Schläger, der sich an Wochenenden die Kante gibt, kifft und sich mit der Polizei prügelt. Soviel zum Rap)


----------



## True Monkey (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

@schnitzel
Du kannst dir nicht vorstellen an was für ein wissen es manchen mangelt.

Mathe ist noch harmlos.
Es sind meistens die einfachsten Dinge die die nicht wissen.

Aber zu den von mir oben genannten Stift muss ich noch was sagen .

die Prüfung hat er beim zweiten Anlauf dann doch geschafft und er arbeitet immer noch bei uns und wenn es ums schaffen geht langt er richtig hin.
In der hochsaison sind 14 Stunden Tage bei uns normal die dann auch noch mit harter körperlicher Arbeit verbunden sind.

Wir haben auch viele Ferienjober meistens Studenten die echt was in der Birne haben aber die meisten knicken bei unserer Arbeit ein.

Unser Meister sagt immer die dümmsten sind immer die härtesten Arbeiter und so mehr einer in der Birne hat umso weniger macht er wenns ums knüppeln geht.


----------



## RegFx (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Ich kann zcei nur in allen Punkten beipflichten.

Und ja - es gibt Individuen meiner Altersgruppe für die man sich schämen muss - besonders schämen sollte man sich aber für jene, die schon im Jungendlichen Alter so dermaßen konservativ und altklug auf ihre eigene Altersgruppe herabblicken.

Ja, lan_party, ich rede mit dir!
Heb' dir diesen Müll fürs Rentnerdasein auf, das kommt früh genug...

http://bilder.rofl.to/media/data/pic-5f9f58051bce6f9425d0d8e090bcf8ac-full.jpg


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



> Hm wir hacken dann mal auf Leuten rum die in Streßsituationen eine Längenbetrachtung vergessen.


Nee, das nicht.
Aber wenn da steht der Tank hat einen Durchmesser von 100cm sollte eigentlich bei *jedem* die Alarmglocke schrillen.
Spätestens aber dann wenn ich einen kleinen Tank anstatt 30m² plötzlich 300000m² passen.

@ True
Um die Perlen unter den .... ich sag mal provokant .... Schulversagern raus zu picken muss man aber unterscheiden können zwischen denen die können aber nicht wollen und denen die wollen aber nicht können. 
Ich stell mir das ziemlich schwierig vor als Perle entdeckt zu werden, da sich kaum ein Betrieb die Zeit nehmen wird diesen kleinen aber feinen Unterschied raus zu arbeiten.


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Oktober 2011)

RegFx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann zcei nur in allen Punkten beipflichten.
> 
> Und ja - es gibt Individuen meiner Altersgruppe für die man sich schämen muss - besonders schämen sollte man sich aber für jene, die schon im Jungendlichen Alter so dermaßen konservativ und altklug auf ihre eigene Altersgruppe herabblicken.
> 
> ...



Mir war sofort klar das dein Post auf bezogen war. 
Und was soll ich dazu jetzt schreiben? 
Hmmm. Ich erzähle mal von einem Gespräch mit einer alten Dame im Bus.
Ein Mädchen redet von älteren Leuten die keinen Respekt vor der heutigen Jugend haben. Sie meint das die alten Menschen und am pöbeln sind und keine Ahnung haben. Sie können kein Autofahren, sind blind und haben doch keine Ahnung vom Leben!
Ich habe mich geschämt neben so einer "Individuum" zu sitzen!
Die alte Frau fing an vernünftig (!) mit dem Mädchen zu sprechen. Sie sagte das die Jugendlichen doch erstmal fahren lernen sollen. Erst vor 2 Tagen war, mal wieder, ein Autounfall mit 3 Jugendlichen die von einer Party wieder kamen.
Darauf hin pöbelten die Freundinnen auch herum das die älteren Leute zu unvorsichtig fahren.
Leider weis ich nicht wie das Gespräch beendet wurde da ich schon aussteigen musste.
Jedenfalls saß ich ja neben diesen Mädchen und die alte Dame dachte sicherlich das ich zu diesen Mädchen gehöre.

Dann kann ich dir sagen das ich jeden Tag im Bus miterleben muss wie kleine Kinder als auch Jugendliche benehmen wie die Gorillas! Schreien herum, pöbeln sich gegenseitig an, stressen den Busfahrer das er schneller fahren soll und und und.
Heute mussten wir 20-30 min. länger auf der Straße im Bus warten weil es einen Unfall gab. Natürlich musste erstmal der halbe Bus ganz nach vorne und schauen was da los war. Schon nach 5 min. kamen Kommentare wie: "eyy Busfahrer! Fahr doch einfach neben her! Konntest du doch am Anfang auch machen!; Eyy mach mal die Tür auf dann laufe ich zum ZOB wenn du zu blöd bist um weiterzufahren!"

Vor 1. Woche auch ein Unfall.
Diesmal meinten viele das der Busfahrer rechtsrum fahren solle. Viele Autos haben es gemacht weil diese auch unter das "Carport" eines Geschäftes passten aber ein Bus würde da einfach nicht durchkommen und das sieht man dich sofort. Nach ca. 40 min. habe ich den Busfahrer gefragt ob er die Tür aufmachen kann dann laufe ich zum ZOB. Er hat die Tür auch aufgemacht aber war extrem genervt.

Vor einigen Tagen hatte ein Schüler seine Busfahrkarte verloren. Die Busfahrerin wollte ihn nicht mitfahren lassen. Er könnte eine Bescheinigung von der Schule bekommen das er eine hat etc. und so für heute mitfahren könne. Er meinte daraufhin das im das schon 5 mal passierte und er keine mehr bekommen würde. Nach 5 Minuten ist der Junge einfach nach hinten in den Bus gegangen. Die Busfahrerin fuhr los. Sie rief den Jungen einige male nach vorne damit er einen Zettel unterschreibe das er seine Karte verloren habe etc. Aber der Junge fing nur am etwas zu pöbeln und blieb sitzen.

Also habe ich auch guten Grund mich für solche Leute zu schämen!
Die älteren Leute denken doch so oder so das die Jugend heutzutage vor nichts mehr Respekt hat. Das auch stimmt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Solche Fails bekommt man des öfteren im TV präsentiert. Alleine schon einfache Sachen wie : " was ist schwerer, 1 kg Gold oder 1 kg Blei? ", auch konnte ich schon sehr oft Mitreisende für eine Wattwanderung nach Helgoland gewinnen
Ich will jetzt nicht unbedingt " Pisa " ins Spiel bringen, es ist teilweise einfach nur die Scheiß egal Mentalität. Genug Bewerbungen durfte ich auch schon sehen, dagegen war ein Einkaufszettel für den Wocheneinkauf eine reine Meisterleistung.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht unbedingt " Pisa " ins Spiel bringen, es ist teilweise einfach nur die Scheiß egal Mentalität.


 
Leider kommt man damit heutzutage gar nicht mal schlecht durchs Leben.
Naja, wenigstens die Jahre, bis das System zusammenbricht.


----------



## zcei (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Lan_Party du wohnst laut deiner Angabe in Lohne, richtig?
Ich weiß nicht wies da abgeht, aber ich dachte immer Berlin wäre so die "Hochburg" der GhettoGanster... Bei solchen Leuten wäre ich glaube ich auch ziemlich gestreßt, aber warum du sowas gehäuft mitkriegst ist fraglich. Ich fahr täglich so ca. 2-3 Stunden Bus, U- und SBahn. Das auch um 2 Uhr Nachts wenn die "U Bahn Schläger" unterwegs sind. Trotzdem ist mir sowas noch nie passiert.

Somit denke ich ist das auch krass vom Standort abhängig, in deiner Gegend werden das bestimmt so welche sein, die gerne so "toll" wie die Großstädter sein wollen, kenn ich auch aus anderen Kleinstädten/Dörfern.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



zcei schrieb:


> Lan_Party du wohnst laut deiner Angabe in Lohne, richtig?
> Ich weiß nicht wies da abgeht, aber ich dachte immer Berlin wäre so die "Hochburg" der GhettoGanster... Bei solchen Leuten wäre ich glaube ich auch ziemlich gestreßt, aber warum du sowas gehäuft mitkriegst ist fraglich. Ich fahr täglich so ca. 2-3 Stunden Bus, U- und SBahn. Das auch um 2 Uhr Nachts wenn die "U Bahn Schläger" unterwegs sind. Trotzdem ist mir sowas noch nie passiert.
> 
> Somit denke ich ist das auch krass vom Standort abhängig, in deiner Gegend werden das bestimmt so welche sein, die gerne so "toll" wie die Großstädter sein wollen, kenn ich auch aus anderen Kleinstädten/Dörfern.



Ist aber nicht Lohne bei Oldenburg so wie ich es gelesen hatte. Auch tauchen manche Sache teilweise verstärkt Lokal auf die in der normalen Tagespresse kaum Erwähnung finden


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Unser Meister sagt immer die dümmsten sind immer die härtesten Arbeiter und so mehr einer in der Birne hat umso weniger macht er wenns ums knüppeln geht.


 
Die, die was in der Birne haben, wollen die Knüppeljobs ja auch nicht mehr.
Ich hab studiert, damit ich die Arbeit eben verteilen und selbst nicht so viel machen muss. 
Sonst hätte ich Bäcker werden können, dann hätte ich immer was zu essen gehabt. 
Oder Pr0n Produzent, dann hätte ich immer was zu ....öhm... 

Aber das sind alles Einzelfälle und zeigt nicht die Gesamtsituation.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Alle, die Posts vermissen, empfehle ich die Benutzung des Musikforums für Musikdiskussionen. In Zukunft kann ich auch detailiertere, persönliche Hinweise auf bunten Karten verschicken...





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es ist die veränderte Gesellschaft, mit kleinen Familien ohne Halt. Früher gab es Großfamilien, 4 und mehr Geschwister, die alle unter einem Dach gelebt haben.
> Heute gibts 1-2 Kinder und Eltern, die sich nicht mehr darum kümmern, was aus ihren Kindern wird, weil sie mit der Erziehung völlig überfordert sind.



4 Geschwister dürften auch in der Elterngeneration der heutigen Jugend schon seltener gewesen sein, als zwei werkstätige Eltern.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was mir auffällt ist, dass das Allgemeinwissen recht mager ist.
> Ich sitze ja mit im Büro wenn sich Leute bei uns bewerben und einen Job haben wollen und wenn man da mal so einfache Fragen einstreut, bekommt man merkwürdige Antworten.
> Ich weiß aber nicht, wie das vor 50 Jahren war.



Vor 50 Jahren gabs nicht viel anderes zum wissen, außer Allgemeinwissen 
Imho ist das Konzept des Allgemeinwissens gründlich überarbeitungsbedürftig, denn es handelt sich um eine sehr selektive Auswahl von Versatzstücken, die man aus oft unerfindlichen Gründen wissen soll. Erwachsenen mag das einfach nur egal sein, aber bei Jugendlichen kann eine große Dosis unnützen Wissens, die ihnen eingetrichtert und abverlangt wird, durchaus zum Schulfrust beitragen, der sich dann auch auf sinnvolle Themen überträgt. Fakt ist jedenfalls eins: Mit steigendem Wissen der Menschheit und steigender Differenzierung von Beruf, Freizeit und sinkt auch rapide der Teil des persönlichen Wissens, der "allgemein" ist. Man kann nunmal nicht alles wissen und wenn die heutige Jugend nicht mehr die Hauptstädte aller Staaten kennt, dafür aber die Windows-Systemsteuerung, ist nicht aus allen Blickwinkeln eine Verschlechterung.
Ich selbst würde auch mit dem rätseln anfangen, wenn ich drei Bundespräsidenten, zwei Werke von Goethe oder einen Nationalspieler nennen sollte. Dafür weiß ich, welche die schnellste Win9x taugliche AGP-Grafikkarte ist, worin sich Gallatin und Northwood unterscheiden (welche Modelle es jeweils gab, was für Eigenschaften die hatten und welches der zugehörige Leit-Chipsatz war) und wie viele Speicherbänke ein i440BX mit vollem Takt ansprechen kann. Nützliches Wissen ist keins von beiden und ob man es interessant findet bzw. nebenbei aufgeschnappt hat, hängt von Interessen und Alter ab. Aber das eine ist Allgemeinbildung, deren nicht-Vorhandensein entsetzen hervorruft, das andere ist Nerdtum erster Kategorie 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Beim Gespräch.
> Dazu muss ich halt sagen, dass sich bei mir, also wenn ich dabei bin, nur Leute bewerben, die eben gerade ihr Studium machen, oder es abgeschlossen haben oder Abitur haben.
> Wenn ich so ein paar Fragen einstreue, also einem frischen Abiturienten eine kleine Kopfaufgabe stelle, die mit etwas mathematischer Gleichung zu lösen ist, und er das nicht schafft, ist das für mich eben ein schwaches Bild.
> Genauso wenn ich eine Frage auf Englisch stelle und der Bewerber mir einen leeren Blick entgegen bringt.



Das ist dann aber der feine Unterschied zwischen Fähigkeiten (Sprachlicher, Mathematischer und vor allem Text-Verständlicher Natur) und Wissen (d.h. Inhalte von mehr oder minder großer Relevanz).




zcei schrieb:


> Hm wir hacken dann mal auf Leuten rum die in Streßsituationen eine Längenbetrachtung vergessen. Wow. Das passiert halt selbst bei uns im Mathe-Lk ab und an Leuten, ist echt keine große Sache, die Stärken verschiedener Menschen sind nun eben differenziert.



Einige Menschen haben sich dann erstaunlich exotisch differenziert...
Wenn jemand (mit Hochschulabschluss - aber bei nem Hauptschüler wärs imho nicht besser) nicht in der Lage ist, aus Kantenlängen ein Volumen in einer handhabaren Einheit zu errechnen (in definitiv-kein-Streß-Situationen), dann ist das schon etwas schwach.



> Ich habe mir jetzt die ersten zwei und diese Seite durchgelesen und es bestätigt sich wieder dieses Sündenbockprinzip. Nun ist es mal wieder der Rap, Abwechslung muss ja sein, richtig?



Fernsehen geht nicht mehr, seitdem es zum Leitmedium geworden ist, müsste es sich ja schon selbst beschuldigen 

Aber imho sollte man Medien im allgemeinen nicht ganz aus der Betrachtung ausschließen. Ich hab nicht genug Ahnung von Phsychologie (aber jede Menge Methodenkritik  ), um zu Beurteilen, was Auslöser und was Folge ist, aber es lässt imho schon eine Korrelation von steigender Gewaltdarstellung und -verherrlichung und steigendem Aggressionspotential feststellen. Egal ob Fernsehen, Kino, Computerspiele oder Musik: Der Anteil, den Gewaltausübung an unserem Vergnügen hat, ist definitiv am steigen. Ebenso wie die Darstellungsqualität darin. Es gab zwar z.B. schon immer Kriegsfilme - aber die haben schockiert und aufgerüttelt. Heute ist Sadismus (Leid, Verstümmelung, Tod) in seiner Reinstform (d.h. nicht als Bestandteil einer Story/eines Szenarios, sondern als Selbstzweck) Unterhaltung (z.B. SAW).
Mag sein, dass das Symptom einer abgestumpften Gesellschaft ist - imho hat die Gegenargumentation aber auch ein paar Argumente auf Lager. Es kann sehr wohl auch Grundlage sein. Wer sich ständig Gewalt, Kriminalität & Co zur Unterhaltung reinzieht, der sollte Abstumpfen. Auch der Mensch ist in gewissem Maße dressierbar und hier wird ganz klar immer und immer wieder eine Verknüpfung zwischen positiven Gefühlen (Unterhaltung halt) und wort-wörtlich Mord und Totschlag hergestellt. De facto selbstauferlegte Propaganda-Berieselung. Als Anhaltungspunkt für die Breitenwirkung könnte man z.B. Militärreportagen ala N24 nehmen. Die kann man sich definitiv nicht wegen dem Informationsgehalt ansehen (der Übersteigt nur selten den einführenden Absatz von Wikipedia) oder wegen der tollen Dramaturgie (spätestens nach zwei Minuten die Widerholung einer Szene, spätestens nach 5 Minuten ein 30 Sekundenabschnitt, der nochmal widerholt, um was in der Folge geht) oder aus Technikinteresse ("wie funktioniert es?" "Toll") - bleibt nur die Begeisterung für Tötungsmaschinerie. Das in identischer Weise Gift- und Raubtiere aufbereitet werden, bestätigt das.
In einer Gesellschaft, in der Tod und töten ausschließlich als Spaßfaktor auftreten, braucht man sich dann aber auch nicht zu wundern, wenn es keine unterbewusste Hemmschwelle gegenüber Gewalt oder bezüglich deren Ausmaß mehr gibt und die Reaktionen darauf eher passiv denn z.B. eingreifend sind.
Ähnliches gilt auch für Regel- und Gesetzverstöße.


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Oktober 2011)

@ zcei Ja meine Angabe ist richtig. Aber nicht Lohne Oldenburg. Ich wohne in der Nahe von Holland. Kurz vor der Grenze.
Hier in Lohne gehen ganz andere Sachen ab.
Ich gehe in Nordhorn zur Schule und dort ist es auch wiederum anders genauso wie in Lingen.
Ich werde heute nach der Schule mal Posten wie es hier ist, in Lingen und in Nordhorn.

Soo bin wieder da.
Also ersten Lohne. In Lohne gibt es viele Jugendliche die Alkohol trinken und ständig Probleme mit der Polizei hat.

In Lingen sind die meisten eher Stil aber wenn etwas los ist dann gibt es fast immer eine Schlägerei!

In Nordhorn haben die meisten eine sehr große Klappe! Sie meinen sie hätten die dicksten Arme und könnten jeden fertig machen aber wenn es hart auf hart kommt rennen sie weg oder kommen mit 20 Mann auf einen zu!


----------



## zcei (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Hm und jetzt zerfetz ich deine Grammatik  Nein Spaß

Das ist aber so ein typisches (ohne herablassend klingen zu wollen) Dorfkind gehabe. Sie denken einfach, man wäre in den kleinen Städten der King, wenn man sich so verhält.
Dass es nicht cool ist jedes Wochenende Stress mit der Polizei zu haben checken die garnicht.

Und so bilden sich dann eben Negativmeinungen.

Aber trotzdem, in unserem Alter dann schon so herablassend auf unsere eigene Altersgruppe zu gucken ist schon gut... naja... Hänger.
Ich behaupte von mit eine sehr gute Erziehung genossen zu haben, bin auf einem Gymnasium, mache mein Abi und habe ziemlich passable Noten, und das alles hält mich trotzdem nicht davon ab auch mal Alkohol zu trinken und durch die Straßen zu ziehen. Da legt man sich auch mal mit Securitys an, das ist meiner Meinung nach normal.
Selbst meine Eltern haben sowas gemacht in ihrer Jugend und die vieler meiner Freunde auch. Irgendwann ist man aus der Phase raus, aber jetzt schon in diesem konservativen Weltbild festzuhängen ist einfach nur traurig. Man sollte seine Jugend einfach genießen frei nach dem Motto: Erwachsen ist man noch oft genug.

Ich werde im Erwachsenenalter auch verantwortungsvoller sein (wobei ich das eigentlich so auch schon bin), sowas sollte auch garnicht zur Debatte stehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber der feine Unterschied zwischen Fähigkeiten (Sprachlicher, Mathematischer und vor allem Text-Verständlicher Natur) und Wissen (d.h. Inhalte von mehr oder minder großer Relevanz).


 
Es geht um die Kombination, wie so häufig.
Wenn du das Wissen hast, wie man z.B. etwas berechnest, und die Fähigkeit besitzt, dieses Wissen dann auch anzuwenden, ist das vorteilhaft für die berufliche Entwicklung.
Dass man wissen kann, wer derzeit Außenminister ist (), ist doch inzwischen keine Erwähnung mehr wert, peinlich genug, wenn man das nicht weiß, aber das hat letztendlich auch keine Auswirkung auf den Job, denn wenn man Bäcker werden will oder Bierbrauer (), muss man das nicht zwangsläufig wissen.
Aber man muss wissen, wie viel Mehl man für 200 Brötchen braucht oder wie viel Bier man in 30 Fässer füllen kann.


----------



## Memphys (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



zcei schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem, in unserem Alter dann schon so herablassend auf unsere eigene Altersgruppe zu gucken ist schon gut... naja... Hänger.
> Ich behaupte von mit eine sehr gute Erziehung genossen zu haben, bin auf einem Gymnasium, mache mein Abi und habe ziemlich passable Noten, und das alles hält mich trotzdem nicht davon ab auch mal Alkohol zu trinken und durch die Straßen zu ziehen. Da legt man sich auch mal mit Securitys an, das ist meiner Meinung nach normal.
> Selbst meine Eltern haben sowas gemacht in ihrer Jugend und die vieler meiner Freunde auch. Irgendwann ist man aus der Phase raus, aber jetzt schon in diesem konservativen Weltbild festzuhängen ist einfach nur traurig. Man sollte seine Jugend einfach genießen frei nach dem Motto: Erwachsen ist man noch oft genug.
> 
> Ich werde im Erwachsenenalter auch verantwortungsvoller sein (wobei ich das eigentlich so auch schon bin), sowas sollte auch garnicht zur Debatte stehen.


 
Ich verstehe ihn schon gut, ich möchte auch nicht mit meinen Altersgenossen auf eine Stufe gestellt werden und wenn das heißt mich nicht mit Securitys anlegen zu müssen umso besser. Ich als Metaller bin ja eh nicht für die Disse geeignet, von daher erledigt sich das um die Häuser ziehen von selbst. Ich bin lieber bei der DLRG und trinke mit den Leuten zusammen ein Bier als pöbelnd um die Straßen zu ziehen... Bin ich auch konservativ?

Wobei ich die Demotivation was Schule angeht schon verstehen kann... bei manchen Themen kann ich mir nur denken: WTF? Wofür soll das gut sein? Mir fällt jetzt spontan nichts ein wofür man quadratische Gleichungen bräuchte... oder auch warum Kunst/Musik an der Schule unterrichtet wird? Ich geh doch nicht zu diesem komischen Verein um zu lernen wie ich richtig ne Blume male...


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

@ zcei Klar wird man mit dem Alter erwachsener aber wie kommt rüber wenn man seinen Kindern erzählt das man früher viel Stress mit der Polizei hatte. 
Stell dir mal vor du sitzt im Bus und neben dir sind 3 Jungen/Mädchen in deinem Alter. Sie pöbeln herum. Verärgern eine Alte Dame die aber nichts dagegen tut. Die Alte Dame denkt natürlich das du zu diesen Subjekten gehörst. Würdest du aufstehen und sagen das du nicht zu diesen Leuten gehörst? Wenn du es tun würdest pöbeln sie dich an und das möchtest du ja wohl auch nicht. Genau das ist das peinliche daran. Man hält die Klappe und wird als dazugehöriger gezählt. Man macht den Mund auf und wird von jedem angemacht. So oder so ist man immer der Schlechte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Memphys schrieb:


> Wobei ich die Demotivation was Schule angeht schon verstehen kann... bei manchen Themen kann ich mir nur denken: WTF? Wofür soll das gut sein? Mir fällt jetzt spontan nichts ein wofür man quadratische Gleichungen bräuchte... oder auch warum Kunst/Musik an der Schule unterrichtet wird? Ich geh doch nicht zu diesem komischen Verein um zu lernen wie ich richtig ne Blume male...


 
Mathematik auf dem Niveau ist die Grundlage sämtlicher Naturwissenschaften, Technischen Anwendungen und sollte auch im Finanzbereich eine große Rolle spielen. Wenn man sein Leben nicht gerade mit Blumenmalerei verdient, sollte man das schon beherrschen 
Umgekehrt können Mal- und Zeichentechniken auch in einer recht großen Bandbreite von Anwendungen von Interesse sein, denn etwas illustrieren muss man vielerorts. (wobei ich da auch sagen muss: Techniken wurden uns vergleichsweise wenig beigebracht und Kunstgeschichte hat mir bis heute nichts genützt. Genausowenig wie Blockflöte-nicht-wirklich-spielen-können)



Was ich mal noch so zur Sprache bringen wollte: Wie sehr ihr den Einfluss von Erfolgsverwöhntheit im Computerspielzeitalter?

Eine der Beschwerden, die man am häufigsten über die moderne Jugend hört, ist mangelnde Motiviation, "gibt zu schnell auf", "bringt nichts zu Ende",... - kenn ich zum Teil auch von mir selbst. Umgekehrt sind beliebtesten Freizeitaktivitäten, die z.T. 25+% des Tagesablaufes einnehmen, konsequent darauf ausgelegt, im Minutentakt Erfolgserlebnisse zu vermitteln.
Imho besteht da die Gefahr eines Gewöhnungseffektes, der dann umgekehrt zu extremen Problemen bei Aufgaben führt, an denen man über längere Zeit arbeiten muss, ohne das große Fortschritte klar ersichtlich sind. (das schließt durchaus auch Schule mit ein, insbesondere das Aufholen von Lernrückstand)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Interessanter Ansatz, bei Games war es mir als solches schon oft aufgefallen das früh das Handtuch geworfen wird bei der Masse. Mir kommt es generell schon so vor das deutlich früher die Motivation nachläßt anstatt für die Ziele zu kämpfen


----------



## ChaoZ (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich, als jemand der in der drittkriminellsten Kleinstadt Deutschlands wohnt, kann zwar nicht von viel Gewalt außer einigen Schießereien im Laufe der Jahre berichten, dafür aber umso mehr von Drogenhandel. Jedes Kleinkind scheint so einfach an Drogen zu kommen. Man wird nicht darauf angesprochen, ob man denn nun kaufen will, aber sobald man "willig" ist finden sich dutzende Möglichkeiten. Viele Verkäufer hier sind zwischen 13 und 18. Außerdem läuft jeder zweite Jugendliche hier mit Klappmesser rum, einfach um sich beschützt zu fühlen.


----------



## Ifosil (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

@Lan_Party

Machst du es dir nicht etwas zu einfach, Musik für misstände bei Jugendlichen, verantwortlich zu machen? Das ist einfachstes konservatives Denken und hat uns schon einmal in teufels Küche gebracht. Bei so Themen sollte man sich vorher gut informieren, es gibt zu dem Thema wirklich gute Bücher oder wissenschaftliche Arbeiten.
Das Menschen so reagieren, hat seinen Grund. Das kommt nicht von Rapmusik.

Zum Thema Ausbildung, du meintest wer nicht das Wissen mitbringt, sollte diese Ausbildung nicht machen. Bitte denk mal genau über den Begriff "Ausbildung" nach. Na geht dir ein Licht auf?

*@quantenslipstream*

Na du bist ja ein toller Typ, fühlst dich wohl erhaben wenn Menschen die eh schon unter stress stehen keine Matheaufgabe lösen können. Wenn du so entscheidest wer genommen wird und wer nicht, dann tust du mir leid. Vorallem hier im forum darüber zu lästern ist schon ein starkes Stück, üblicherweise untersteht man der Schweigepflicht.
Ansonsten kann ich trotzdem einigen Dingen deiner Argumente zustimmen, es sind tatsächlich nur wenige die so extrem werden.


----------



## das_wesen (7. Oktober 2011)

Aus meiner Sicht ist schon zu erkennen das die allgemeine Bereitschaft sich den Normen und Regeln einer westlichen Zivilisation zu fügen nachgelassen hat. Die Ursache sehe ich nicht beim TV oder sonst wo sondern bei der Tatsache das sich niemand mehr verantwortlich fühlt und es auch keine AGs oder anderweitige kontrollierte Freizeitangebote mehr gibt. Dazu brauchts nichtmal Geld sondern nur Leute denen nicht alles Scheißegal ist und für die der Staat oder sonst wer für alles verantwortlich ist. Also alles in allem mangelt es aus meiner Sicht hauptsächlich am Engagement auch mal etwas ehrenamtlich nach der Arbeit zu machen.

Als ich zur Schule ging gab es noch ne Mopedbastel AG und ähnliches. Ich meine irgendwas mal mit den Kids am Nachmittag anzufangen ist bestimmt ein besserer Weg sie vom Saufen und Dealen abzuhalten als ihnen Strafen anzudrohen.


----------



## pibels94 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

so, ich geb jetzt auch mal meine Senf dazu ^^ da ich ungefähr so alt wie der TE bin (), kann ich gut verstehen was er meint.

Mich regt es teilweise echt auf wie asozial und respektlos die Kinder/Jugendlichen sind. 

man wird von 5. Klässlern dumm angemacht, obwohl man 2 Köpfe größer ist. Jungs und Mädchen ab 14 betrinken sich jedes zweite Wochenende, Jugendliche (vor allem mit Migrationshintergrund) schlagen wehrlose Leute, und das sind keine Einzelfälle!

Es gehört mittlerweile zum guten Ton seine Eltern rum zu kommandieren, fast wie Eric Cartman in South Park...

und was die Trinkerei angeht: das sind sicherlich KEINE Ausnahmen, sowas kann man fast schon als Hobby bezeichnen. Aber kein Wunder wenn die Kassiererin im Marktkauf einer 14 Jährigen eine Flasche Berentzen verkauft...es wird immer leichter an Alk und andere Drogen zu kommen, mit 15 haben viele aus meinem Umfeld schon gekifft, und der Ort wo ich eigentlich her komme ist sicher kein sozialer Brennpunkt.

Abschließend noch etwas zur Musik: ich mag deutschen Gangster Rap ala Farid Bang, Favorite etc. zwar nicht, aber ich hab Freunde die sowas hören, und die sind auch normal  
Es kommt ja auch keiner auf den Gedanken das ich psychisch krank bin, weil ich Metal etc. höre (ausser meiner Mutter ).


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Ich weiß echt nicht was der Thread hier soll 

1. Wird durch Reden gar nichts geändert. Kommt eher wie ne Art Heulthread rüber.
Sorry TE, aber was soll das hier ?

2. Man ist nur einmal jung. Später kann man nicht mehr jedes WE feiern gehen,
dann fehlt einem die Zeit, man muss arbeiten, keine Lust mehr etc. 
Alkohol, Gras und (Deutsch-)Rap macht noch lange nicht die Probleme
die wir heute haben. Die meisten mit denen ich zu tun habe haben alle schon gekifft,
gehen jedes WE feiern, sind jedes WE mehr oder weniger hacke und trozdem prügeln
sie nicht in der U-Bahn jemanden zu Tode. Das nur darauf (Alkohol, Rap, Gras) zurückzuführen
ist einfach nur arm und nicht wahr. Ich würde niemals jemanden in der U-Bahn verprügeln,
ich gehe fast jedes WE feiern, wachse aber in einem normalen Umfeld auf und werde
vernünftig erzogen. Und von wegen Alkoholmissbrauch: So gut wie jeder den ich kenne
ist schonmal richtig hart abgestürzt (Filmriss und Erbrechen), aber das war früher doch nicht anders ?
Solange man nur 1-2 mal abstürzt ist doch kein Problem da ?

Zu deinen Statistiken: "Traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast"

Dass Jugendliche Amok laufen ist wegen der Killerspiele. Punkt.

Merkst du was ?

Wie du im Titel schon richtig sagst, es liegt auch an der Erziehung.
Somit haben wir schonmal 2 Gründe: Schlechte Erziehung und mehr oder weniger harte Drogen.

Der dritte Grund ist meiner Meinung nach das soziale Umfeld, wächst der Jugendliche beispielsweise in einem
sozialen Brennpunkt auf was wohl auch bei den U-Bahn Schlägern größtenteils der Fall ist kann es eben
aufgrund der 3 Faktoren dazu kommen, das er genau zu dem wird was der TE wohl meint - Assozial
und ohne Anstand. 

Ist wie bei den Amokläufern, da gibt es auch verschiedene Faktoren.


----------



## DarthLAX (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

hui - jemand der eines meiner anliegen an die "heutige jugend" anspricht (mit heutige jugend fasse ich das ganze mal weit d.h. von 12-30 jahren)

ich meine ich selbst bin party-muffel, ich kann es absolut nicht leiden, da das einzige ziel - bei vielen (90%!) - ist, wenn sie weg gehen um zu feiern, danach besoffen nachhause zu kommen (währe das anders, währe ich gerne dabei!) und am besten noch so "coole" dinge zu erreichen wie:

- habe im straßengraben geschlafen weil ich nicht mehr laufen konnte
- bin mit fahrrad in busch gefahren weil ich alles doppelt gesehen habe
- war im krankenhaus wegen alkoholvergiftung
- hab gekotzt und danach weiter gesoffen

und ähnliche dinge (tanzen auf dem tisch, striptease vor allen anwesenden (auch wenn man sonst schüchtern ist) etc.), die ein mensch der nüchtern ist niemals machen würde (auch nicht gegen bezahlung - ausser vll in astronomischer höhe)

dieser "kultur" fühle ich mich absolut nicht zugehörig (wenn mich freunde zu sowas mitnehmen - und es mir vorher nicht sagen, weil ich sonst gleich absage - dann gehe ich einfach (rufe meine eltern an die mich abholen, wenn ich die karre nicht habe....muss anmerken das meine eltern das GUT finden)

ich selbst bin wohl vll ein langweiler d.h. anstatt zu saufen und zu feiern (mit bier, cocktails und scheußlicher, lauter party-musik) lese ich lieber daheim, bei guter musik und nem guten tee ein buch, gucke TV oder setz mich direkt an PC

ach ja, weil viele meinen:

dieses koma-trinken sei nicht verbreitet....sorry, aber die statistiken sind bodenloser schrott (!), ich selbst hab mal buch (hab mir halt auf nem block notizen gemacht) geführt über das aus- und weg-gehen von 3 verschiedenen schul-klassen (einmal am Gymi auf dem ich auch war, dann auf der Wirtschaftsschule (bin vom gymi runter, hab latein und mathe net überlebt....) und später auf der Fachoberschule (hab mein (Fach-)Abi nachgeholt)) und muss sagen das von ca. 20 schülern (durschnittswert für die klassen der genannten schultypen) ca. 12-16 schüler jedes wochenende mindestens einen abend weg waren, ca. 10 davon waren 2 abende weg und von den letzten 10 brachten es 4-5 auf drei abende (also freitag, samstag und sonntag - womit die mit nem kater am montag in der schule waren und unausstehlich waren....)

über das saufen konnte ich leider keine statistik anfertigen (war meist net dabei....bin lieber anderweitig weg gegangen....kino z.B.) wobei man das gesehen hat, wenn klassenfeiern waren (und in gesprächen mit den jenigen trinkern - ich meine, selbst wenn man nur 50% von dem was so nen wanna-be coolman (oder cool-girl ^^) sagt glaubt dann haben sich die meist wirklich nur mit dem ziel nachher einen sitzen haben getroffen und halt dann so "nette" trinkspiele gemacht (finde solche spiele affig und dumm - sorry, aber spielen mit der gesundheit ist einfach *******!)

das schlimmste scheint mir aber auch, das dieses verhalten (und auch die respektlosigkeit gegenüber älteren - also eltern, lehrer aber auch ältere schüler (hätte am gymi in der 8ten z.B. nie nen typen in der 11ten genervt, heute geht sowas scheinbar und der ältere wird zum teil noch bestraft wenn er die LANDPLAGE davon jagd!)) als "normal" angesehen wird und man sich sogar noch tipps gibt wie "trink das damit kommt der rausch schneller" oder so nette dinge wie "vodka-tampons" benutzt um schneller einen sitzen zu haben, auch wenn das ganze EXTREM schädlich ist....

auch finde ich es komisch, das die ja angeblich so vernünftigen mädchen (als junge wird einem oft gesat wieviel vernünftiger und einfacher mädels doch zu handhaben seien und das sie einen vorsprung beim erwachsen werden hätten....kann ich net nachvollziehen, liegt vll daran, das ich schon immer ein sehr vernünftiger mensch war (eigene einschätzung d.h. die ist nicht objektiv) und halt auch moral-apostel bin (zumindest versuche ich halt andere davon zu überzeugen nicht übertrieben zu trinken oder z.B. nicht zu rauchen) in vorderster front dabei sind und mengen in sich rein kippen, bei denne ich (als jemand der alkohol in mengen nicht gewöhnt ist) unterm tisch liegen würde.....verstehe es nicht, denn mit vernunft hat des nix zu tun und KEINER braucht das besoffen sein um den ja sooooooo schlimmen schulstress los zu werden....relaxen kann man auch anders!

ach ja: ich merke noch an, das ich alkohol nicht hasse und auch blau war ich schon 1-2 mal (kein zustand den ich mag - das andere diesen zustand so toll finden kann ich net verstehen......

zu "die eltern unternehmen nix":

dem stimme ich zu, 90% der jugend sind doch der kontrolle ihrer eltern fast vollständig entglitten (mein dad würde sich z.B. nicht beschimpfen lassen und wenn ich ihn beleidigt hätte dann hatte ich haus-arrest und PC- und TV-Verbot....evtl. noch mehr, musste halt dann was machen was ich hasste....wobei ich nie geschlagen wurde (mein vater hat mir 1x eine gelangt und ich gebe zu das er glück hatte das ich net ausgerastet bin - sicher, er hatte recht mich zu bestrafen, nur schlägt man seine kinder nicht, das macht man einfach net....scheint aber auch nen ausrutscher gewesen zu sein (er hat sich entschuldigt) weil ich provoziert habe und das nicht zu knapp)

schluss und endlich bin ich pessimistisch was die jetzige generation U30 und Ü10 (also unter 30 und über 10 Jahre alt) angeht die scheint mir irgendwie so "verloren" - ist aber auch kein wunder bei dem mist der oft passiert und der perspektivlosigkeit vieler jugendlicher, die man oft zu sehr vor der realität geschützt hat und die dann, wenn sie älter werden viele dinge mitbekommen und es einfach nur schlimm finden bzw. nicht damit klar kommen....

mfg LAX
ps: @den über mir: killerspiele? - du bist hier in nem SPIELER-FORUM (auch wenn es mehr um die Hardware seite des ganzen geht) und nimmst diesen SAU DUMMEN begriff in den mund den IMHO nur ahnungslose benutzen? - sorry, aber TROLL DICH!
pps: war schon betrunken wie gesagt, aber kotzen und filmriss hatte ich noch nicht und will ich auch nicht!
und noch eine sache:

sie sagen sie gehen FEIERN - was feiern sie? (meiner meinung nach braucht eine gescheite feier nen anlass, einfach saufen gehen ist net Feiern....der begriff passt nicht - soll heißen wenn es z.B. ne geburtstagsparty ist dann ok, das ist nen grund und was trinken auf so ner feier ist auch ok, aber doch bitte net mit dem ziel eines absturzes (das ist nämlich meine vorstellung von einer schlechten feier (nightmare trifft es wohl) wenn nach 2-3 stunden alle betrunken sind und ich am nächsten morgen die "alkohol-leichen" wecken muss und die dann abhauen und ich aufräumen darf....d.h. wer mit mir "feiern" will der hat sich nicht weg zu kippen


----------



## thysol (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



DarthLAX schrieb:


> auch finde ich es komisch, das die ja angeblich so vernünftigen mädchen (als junge wird einem oft gesat wieviel vernünftiger und einfacher mädels doch zu handhaben seien und das sie einen vorsprung beim erwachsen werden hätten....kann ich net nachvollziehen, liegt vll daran, das ich schon immer ein sehr vernünftiger mensch war (eigene einschätzung d.h. die ist nicht objektiv) und halt auch moral-apostel bin (zumindest versuche ich halt andere davon zu überzeugen nicht übertrieben zu trinken oder z.B. nicht zu rauchen) in vorderster front dabei sind und mengen in sich rein kippen, bei denne ich (als jemand der alkohol in mengen nicht gewöhnt ist) unterm tisch liegen würde.....verstehe es nicht, denn mit vernunft hat des nix zu tun und KEINER braucht das besoffen sein um den ja sooooooo schlimmen schulstress los zu werden....relaxen kann man auch anders!
> (


 
Also dem muss ich wiedersprechen. Ich finde die meisten Frauen/Mädchen sind vernünftiger als Männer/Jungs. Männer/Jungs sind oft so dämlich und müssen sich andauernd beweisen. Ausserdem sind die meisten Jungs mit der Krankheit "cool sein" angesteckt.


----------



## pibels94 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



thysol schrieb:


> Also dem muss ich wiedersprechen. Ich finde die meisten Frauen/Mädchen sind vernünftiger als Männer/Jungs. Männer/Jungs sind oft so dämlich und müssen sich andauernd beweisen. Ausserdem sind die meisten Jungs mit der Krankheit "cool sein" angesteckt.



und viele Mädchen im Alter ab 14 denken sie kommen gut bei Jungs an wenn sie hackedicht sind, alles schon erlebt


----------



## thysol (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



pibels94 schrieb:


> und viele Mädchen im Alter ab 14 denken sie kommen gut bei Jungs an wenn sie hackedicht sind, alles schon erlebt


 
Da hast du recht. Ich finde die Jugend von heute sowieso recht merkwürdig. Die meisten sind angesteckt mir der Krankheit "dazugehören", egal wie bescheuert es sein mag.


----------



## pibels94 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

leider ^^

aber wird sich für die meisten später rächen, wenn sie merken das sie statt saufen lieber für die Schule hätten lernen sollen


----------



## thysol (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



pibels94 schrieb:


> leider ^^
> 
> aber wird sich für die meisten später rächen, wenn sie merken das sie statt saufen lieber für die Schule hätten lernen sollen


 
Hehe, das heutige Schulsystem ist doch fast noch bescheuerter, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Das mit dem "dazugehören" finde ich schon recht bescheuert. Der Mensch ist ja schon fast das krankhafteste Herdentier.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Ifosil schrieb:


> Na du bist ja ein toller Typ, fühlst dich wohl erhaben wenn Menschen die eh schon unter stress stehen keine Matheaufgabe lösen können. Wenn du so entscheidest wer genommen wird und wer nicht, dann tust du mir leid. Vorallem hier im forum darüber zu lästern ist schon ein starkes Stück, üblicherweise untersteht man der Schweigepflicht.
> Ansonsten kann ich trotzdem einigen Dingen deiner Argumente zustimmen, es sind tatsächlich nur wenige die so extrem werden.


 
1. Ich entscheide nicht, wer genommen wird, ich gebe nur einen Tipp ab, die Entscheidung hat der Personalchef.

2. Es sind keine komplizierten Aufgaben, mit ein wenig Sachverstand und Wissen (und das sollte man haben, wenn man den Job anstrebt) löst man das sehr gut.

3. Wenn sich jemand nicht schnell anpassen kann, z.B. wenn einer plötzlich auf Englisch redet, ist das auch kein gutes Zeichen, wenn man in Starre verfällt, meine Firma operiert international, Englisch ist Pflicht.

4. Ich lästere nicht, ich geben Beispiele. Lästern wäre, wenn ich Namen nennen würde, das mache ich aber nicht.

5. Wenn ein Banker nicht rechnen kann oder kein Plan von Wirtschaft hat, wie lange denkst du, wird er im Job "überleben"?

Ich tue den Leuten einen Gefallen, lieber sortiere ich sie gleich am Anfang aus und geben denen die Chance, die es wirklich drauf haben oder ich muss mich dann mit Entlassungen rumschlagen, weil sie eben nicht geeignet nicht und wenn es um Entlassungen in meinem Bereich geht, entscheide ich das alleine.
Wenn sich also jemand bewirbt, der eben in meinem Bereich arbeiten will, schaue ich ihn/sie mir genau an und lote aus, welches Potenzial in ihm/ihr steckt. Der Typ, der die besten Noten anschleppt, ist nicht immer der beste für den Job, manchmal ist es eben der, der nur Durchschnitt ist, aber in einem guten Team zur Höchstleistung aufblüht.
Trotzdem muss ein Grundverständnis für die Materie da sein, ohne dem geht es nicht.

Bei uns sind schon wieder Bewerbungen für das kommende Jahr drin, für die Abiturienten, die im nächsten Jahr ihren Abschluss machen und einigen biete ich ein Praktikum an, das sie in den Ferien machen können, dabei können sie zeigen, was sie können und ob sie die Fähigkeiten und Fertigkeiten haben, den Job zu schaffen.
Macht bei uns einer ein Praktikum, ist er gut darin und bewirbt sich dann für das kommende Jahr, hat er sehr gute Chancen den Job zu bekommen, denn ohne Eigeninitiative läuft heute praktisch nichts mehr, niemand kriegt einen Job im Schlaf zugeworfen, man muss etwas dafür tun.

Das gleiche gilt für Studenten, auch die bewerben sich, auch die wollen Praktikumsstellen haben, auch die wollen nach ihrem Abschluss Jobs haben. Der Markt ist hart, man muss schneller und besser sein als der Mitbewerber, man bekommt nichts mehr zugeworfen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



thysol schrieb:


> Das mit dem "dazugehören" finde ich schon recht bescheuert. Der Mensch ist ja schon fast das krankhafteste Herdentier.


 
Das eigentlich "kranke" ist, dass jeder "dazugehören" will _und_ "was besonderes" sein will.
Und sei es dadurch, dass er alle anderen unter den Tisch saufen kann.


----------



## thysol (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Das eigentlich "kranke" ist, dass jeder "dazugehören" will _und_ "was besonderes" sein will.
> Und sei es dadurch, dass er alle anderen unter den Tisch saufen kann.


 
So siehts aus, aber das streben etwas besonderes zu sein ist eigentlich ein gutes, wenn mann wie du zum Beispiel akademisch hohe Ziele hat. Dadurch kann der Mensch sich technologisch rasant weiterentwickeln. Wenn mann aber sich mit Alkohol beweisen will ist das natürlich was anderes.

@Quanti
Du bist Human Resources Manager?


----------



## DarthLAX (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



pibels94 schrieb:


> und viele Mädchen im Alter ab 14 denken sie kommen gut bei Jungs an wenn sie hackedicht sind, alles schon erlebt



^^

stimmt - ich finde es panne (würde nix mit so einer anfangen - bin ein gemütlicher mensch mit ständig action und feiern komm ich net klar - heißt aber nicht, das ich nicht ab und an mal die sau raus lasse 



thysol schrieb:


> Also dem muss ich wiedersprechen. Ich finde die meisten Frauen/Mädchen sind vernünftiger als Männer/Jungs. Männer/Jungs sind oft so dämlich und müssen sich andauernd beweisen. Ausserdem sind die meisten Jungs mit der Krankheit "cool sein" angesteckt.


 
komisch - jungs mögen sich beweisen müssen (wobei viele - vor allem die intelligenteren (vor allem die die nicht aus spass saufen!) - das gut unter kontrolle haben) aber mädels meinen oft immer die dümmsten und kaputtesten typen abschleppen zu müssen und das zu machen was die sagen (u.a. eben auch sich weg zu kippen)

ausserdem haben mädels andere dinge in denen sie nicht vernünftig sind IMHO, vor allem so unsinn wie schminke (braucht ein gut aussehendes mädel das? - NEIN (!) und bei einer die hässlich ist wie die nacht finster da hilft es eh nimmer!), tonnenweise schmuck (den frau dann oft nicht mal trägt weil er bei der arbeit störend ist....), 10-tausend schuhe (ich meine ich gehe mal von mir aus, ich habe im moment 4 paar schuhe (hausschuhe und alte schuhe zum arbeiten nicht gerechnet) und mehr sind IMHO auch net notwendig!) und so weiter, vor allem wenn sie um sich das leisten zu können entweder auf kredit leben (das ist bei frauen verbreiteter als bei männern, genau wie "shopping-sucht/wahn" (ja das ist ne echte krankheit!)) oder einen freund haben und dauernd dem sein geld ausgeben (find des schlimm...)

fazit: vernunft und frauen ist so ne sache, nenne es ein vorurteil, aber die meisten davon sind genauso unvernünftig wie die unvernünftigsten männer!



pibels94 schrieb:


> leider ^^
> 
> aber wird sich für die meisten später rächen, wenn sie merken das sie statt saufen lieber für die Schule hätten lernen sollen


 
stimmt schon 

naja werden schon wissen was sie tun  und falls sie es bereuen kann ich nur sagen:

HA HA (stellt euch Nelson aus den simpsons vor  ^^)


----------



## Sieben (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Ich persönlich finde es schade, dass der Bezirk Neukölln anscheinend kein Geld mehr hat, um Jugendclubs ausreichend zu unterstützen. Generell werden in Großstädten viel zu viele Jugendclubs aus finanziellen Gründen geschlossen, obwohl sie Erfolg haben den Kindern und Jugendlichen ein attraktives Freizeitangebot zu bieten. Die Gesellschaft an sich muss ein gutes Vorbild für den Nachwuchs sein und mit den Schließungen (auch Kürzungen im Schulwesen, andere Freizeitangebote) signalisiert man doch den Kindern, dass "uns" deren Leben scheissegal ist. Früher oder später rächt sich das nunmal  .

Ansonsten gab es diese Phänomene (Saufen bis zum Umfallen, Rauchen, Kiffen, nicht auf Eltern hören, Prügeln, Pöbeln, etc.) schon zu meiner Jugend (Baujahr '79) und habe selbst einige Dinge davon gemacht. Gehört, denke ich, zum Selbstfindungsprozess (Pubertät ist halt schwer). Etwas "Verbotenes" zu tun, bringt halt mehr Anerkennung (positiv oder negativ), als sich strikt an die Vorgaben der Erziehungsorgane zu richten und nur ein "Hassu doll gemacht!" zu bekommen  Zudem ist es auch gut um persönliche und auch gesellschaftliche Grenzen zu entdecken .

Vorsätzlich andere Menschen zu verletzen lehne ich aber grundsätzlich ab, Notwehr ist aber erlaubt 

Ob man sich nun von Jüngeren anpöbeln lässt und diese ignoriert oder darauf reagiert ist jedem selbst überlassen. Klar wird niemand gerne beleidigt, aber jemanden eine zu "wischen" kann durchaus riskante Folgen haben. Entweder sieht man sich irgendwann mit einer Überzahl von "ebenbürdigen" Gegnern konfrontiert oder man macht Bekanntschaft mit Waffen. Heißt ja so schön: Gewalt erzeugt Gegengewalt. Im seltesten Fall hat Gewalt einen Lerneffekt.

Und was ist bitteschön normal? Normal ist, dass der Mensch halt Mensch ist, in all seinen guten als auch schlechten Eigenschaften 
Es wird immer Menschen geben, die aus der "Reihe" tanzen! Wäre ja nicht normal


----------



## turbosnake (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Ich muss Lan_Party teilweise zustimmen.

Allerdings war es schon immer so änlich:

Die Jugend liebt heutzutage den Luxus. Sie hat schlechte Manieren, verachtet die Autorität, hat keinen Respekt vor den älteren Leuten und schwatzt, wo sie arbeiten sollte. Die jungen Leute stehen nicht mehr auf, wenn Ältere das Zimmer betreten. Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern, schwadronieren in der Gesellschaft, verschlingen bei Tisch die Süßspeisen, legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer.

  Sokrates;griechischer Philosoph (um 469 vChr - 399 vChr)

Quelle:Zitat Sokrates | Thema Jugend | Die Jugend liebt heutzutage...

Ich frage mich welchen Einfluss dieses Leid hat: Die Ärzte - Claudia hat 'nen Schäferhund - YouTube ?


----------



## MetallSimon (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Öhm ich hab mir die 19 Seiten nicht durchgelesen, nur den ersten Post und will euch mal meine Meinung geigen
Ich bin selber seit kurzem 18 und denke, dass die "unerzogene" Jugend größtenteils durch die heutigen Medien entsteht. Viele Jugendliche können einfach nichtmehr ohne ihr Handy(ich selber nutz es fast nur zum fotografieren) und schauen meist nur so rtl und alles sowas. Ich hab auchmal zeitweise mit der ganzen "ghettojugend" abgehangen. Manche sind ganz nett aber der großteil säuft, raucht und nimmt Drogen. Sowas brauch ich dann doch nicht. Es ist heutzutage viel zu einfach Drogen und sowas zu besorgen. Jeder der etwas mit Google umgehen kann, ist eigentlich auch in der Lage sich Drogen und ähnliches zu besorgen.


----------



## Lan_Party (8. Oktober 2011)

Die Gesetzte sollten Härter sein.
Jugendliche unter 16 die zum ersten mal betrunken sind bekommen eine Verfahrnung beim 2. mal ein WE einzelaresst. Genauso sollte es bei Schlägereien etc. sein. Da macht man sign schnell gar nichts mehr.


----------



## dragooncomet (8. Oktober 2011)

Die Gesetze sind gut genug. Die Gesetze müssten nur durchgesetzt werden. Daran scheitert es.


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

das jugendstrafrecht sollte einfach deutlich härter sein. und wie gesagt, sich dem bildungssystem entziehen darf auch nicht geduldet werden hart bestraft werden (traurig dass man schon solche maßnahmen ergreifen muss, in anderen ländern ist es für kinder das höchste in die schule zu DÜRFEN)....
Das mit dem trinken ist so ne sache, ich habe generell nichts dagegen, wenn ein 14 jähriger, der reif genug ist (im kopf versteht sich), mal ein zwei bier am abend tirnkt. früher oder später macht er es eh  Da solten eltern unterstützender wirken. Wenn ich ein kind hätte, wöre es mir lieber ich trinke zusammen mit ihm ein zwei bier wenn er reif genug dafür ist, als dass er heimlich so ne komaveranstaltung abzieht.
Allerdings bin ich in sachen hartalkoholika strikt dagegen, dass U18 jährige diese konsumieren! Bier ist ok, aber Vodka und der gleichen hat in den händen minderjährigen nichts zu suchen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Das mit dem trinken ist so ne sache, ich habe generell nichts dagegen, wenn ein 14 jähriger, der reif genug ist (im kopf versteht sich), mal ein zwei bier am abend tirnkt. früher oder später macht er es eh


 
Ein 14 jähriger ist aber ein Kind, seine körperliche Entwicklung ist nicht abgeschlossen, Alkohol ist daher besonders schädlich.
Du sagst doch auch zu der schwangeren Frau nicht, dass ein paar Bier nicht schaden, oder?


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

naja, als 14 jähriger hat denk ich so ziemlich jeder schonmal bier oder dergleichen getrunken 
Und da vielleicht einmal im monat 2 bier sind sicherlihc nicht schädlich. Schonmal daran gedacht, dass in medikamenten oft auch ordentliche megen alkohol enthalten sind und kinder das auch schon bekommen, teils in deutlich jüngeren jahren?
Schwangerschaft ist wieder was anderes, aber in diesem thread sollte man schon einigermassen beim thema bleiben 
(ja, ich bin für absolutes rauch-und trinkverbot bei schwangeren falls es dich doch interessiert)


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> naja, als 14 jähriger hat denk ich so ziemlich jeder schonmal bier oder dergleichen getrunken
> Und da vielleicht einmal im monat 2 bier sind sicherlihc nicht schädlich.


 
Öhm.. ich wusste nicht, dass du Neurobiologe bist und daher solche Aussagen auch belegen kannst?


----------



## Icejester (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vor 50 Jahren gabs nicht viel anderes zum wissen, außer Allgemeinwissen
> Imho ist das Konzept des Allgemeinwissens gründlich überarbeitungsbedürftig, denn es handelt sich um eine sehr selektive Auswahl von Versatzstücken, die man aus oft unerfindlichen Gründen wissen soll. Erwachsenen mag das einfach nur egal sein, aber bei Jugendlichen kann eine große Dosis unnützen Wissens, die ihnen eingetrichtert und abverlangt wird, durchaus zum Schulfrust beitragen, der sich dann auch auf sinnvolle Themen überträgt. Fakt ist jedenfalls eins: Mit steigendem Wissen der Menschheit und steigender Differenzierung von Beruf, Freizeit und sinkt auch rapide der Teil des persönlichen Wissens, der "allgemein" ist. Man kann nunmal nicht alles wissen und wenn die heutige Jugend nicht mehr die Hauptstädte aller Staaten kennt, dafür aber die Windows-Systemsteuerung, ist nicht aus allen Blickwinkeln eine Verschlechterung.
> Ich selbst würde auch mit dem rätseln anfangen, wenn ich drei Bundespräsidenten, zwei Werke von Goethe oder einen Nationalspieler nennen sollte. Dafür weiß ich, welche die schnellste Win9x taugliche AGP-Grafikkarte ist, worin sich Gallatin und Northwood unterscheiden (welche Modelle es jeweils gab, was für Eigenschaften die hatten und welches der zugehörige Leit-Chipsatz war) und wie viele Speicherbänke ein i440BX mit vollem Takt ansprechen kann. Nützliches Wissen ist keins von beiden und ob man es interessant findet bzw. nebenbei aufgeschnappt hat, hängt von Interessen und Alter ab. Aber das eine ist Allgemeinbildung, deren nicht-Vorhandensein entsetzen hervorruft, das andere ist Nerdtum erster Kategorie


 
Ich bin ja wirklich nicht oft Deiner Meinung, aber hier stimme ich Dir mal zu 100% zu. Und das sogar, obwohl ich ohne Probleme drei Bundespräsidenten, zwei Werke von Goethe und einen Nationalspieler nennen kann.


----------



## dragooncomet (8. Oktober 2011)

Nun ja, ich finde, Allgemeinwissen ist schon wichtig. Im Beruf trifft man auf Leute, die dasselbe Spezialwissen haben. Da ist es doch schön, wenn man Leute trifft und mit denen über die Welt reden kann. Das zwingt aber voraus, dass man die Welt kennt. Ansonsten trifft man nur noch mit seinesgleichen und verliert zunehmend den Kontakt zu anderen Menschen. Der Wissensaustausch und Akzeptanz gegenüber anderen, die für eine Demokratie unerlässlich sind, findet nicht statt.


----------



## thysol (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm.. ich wusste nicht, dass du Neurobiologe bist und daher solche Aussagen auch belegen kannst?


 
Also bitte, du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das 2 Bier im Monat bei einem 14 Jährigen schädlich sind?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



thysol schrieb:


> Also bitte, du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das 2 Bier im Monat bei einem 14 Jährigen schädlich sind?


 
Muss ich echt erklären, was Alkohol im Gehirn eines heranwachsenden anrichtet?


----------



## Charlie Harper (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Einfach mit den Kiddies zur Frau Saalfrank gehen und sie von der zurechtbieten lassen 
Dafür gibts dann auch noch 2000€ als Belohnung. Wenn man allerdings aus dem Vertrag aussteigt, kostet das pro erwachsener Person 15.000€.
Der Produzent gibt dann auch schöne Tipps, so dass Frau Saalfrank immer schön was zu tun hat. 

Und wenn das noch nix hilft hat RTL ja noch die Gerichtsshows. Da sehen die Jugendlichen dann was ihnen blüht, wenn sie sich wie Sau benehmen. 

Ne mal im Ernst: Jugendliche waren schon immer kleine Rebellen, Verbotenes war schon immer interessant... Aber Ich meine vor 30, 40 Jahren noch war alles etwas harmloser als heute. Klar wurde auch gesoffen und gefeiert und die ein oder andere Droge wurde auch konsumiert.. Aber damals hat man nicht mehr auf Leute eingetreten, die schon am Boden lagen. Damals gabs für ne Schlägerei noch einen Grund. Heute muss man manche doch nur schief anschauen und wird schon von ner Gruppe verprügelt oder gar totgeschlagen. 

Ich denke dass es dafür viele Ursachen gibt. Zum einen verdirbt das Fernsehen die Jugend. Früher gab es einfach nur drei Sender: ARD, ZDF und das dritte Programm. 
Zum andern sind viele Eltern lange nicht mehr so streng wie damals. Vor 40, 50 Jahren war es noch üblich eine Tracht Prügel zu kassieren, wenn man etwas angestellt hatte. Wenn man Pech hatte mit dem Gürtel... Auch in der Schule waren damals Schläge noch erlaubt.
Das soll nicht heißen, dass Ich Gewalt gut heiße, aber die Jugend wurde dadurch anscheinend abgeschreckt oder zumindest hielten sich die extremen Auswüchse dadurch in Grenzen. Heute gibt es auch viele alleinerziehende Mütter und Väter, aber vor allem Mütter. Da fehlt die Vaterfigur. Viele Eltern haben keinen Bock ihre Kinder zu erziehen und meinen dass die Schulen das tun sollten. Und wenn die es nicht tun, dann kommt der eben erwähnte Fernseher zum Einsatz. 
Es ist ja auch nicht das Fernsehen an sich die Ursache, sondern der unsägliche Müll der ausgestrahlt wird. Allein das Programm von RTL reicht doch aus um vielen Jugendlichen einen schlechten Einfluss zu geben. Pseudo-Reality ist da das Stichwort. 
Und wieso ist die heutige Jugend so versaut? Der Zugang zu diversen Pornoseiten übers Internet ist kinderleicht. Eine Alterskontrolle á la "Sind sie 18? - Ja, Ich bin 18 (klicken)" hält sicher keinen davon ab, die Seite zu betreten. Und auch hier ist nicht das Internet schuld sondern die Inhalte oder viel mehr der unbegrenzte Zugang zu den Inhalten ist das Problem. Bis vor 10 Jahren was das noch kein Thema. Damals war es ja schon beinahe eine Sensation, wenn jemand Papis Pornoheft geklaut hatte. 
Also zum Teil sind es Inhalte wie bestimmte Fernsehformate und zum Teil ist es einfach der Zugang, der auf lächerlichste Art und Weise kontrolliert wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> das jugendstrafrecht sollte einfach deutlich härter sein. und wie gesagt, sich dem bildungssystem entziehen darf auch nicht geduldet werden hart bestraft werden (traurig dass man schon solche maßnahmen ergreifen muss, in anderen ländern ist es für kinder das höchste in die schule zu DÜRFEN)....



Und, was sollen deine harten Strafen da bringen? Glaubst du, wenn du jemanden, der nicht in die Schule geht, in den Knast steckst, lernt er da mehr?
Wohl höchstens von seinen Mitinsassen...
Straffällig gewordene Jugendliche zeichnen sich i.d.R. nicht dadurch aus, dass sie sich irgendwelche Gedanken über Konsequenzen ihres Handelns machen. Einen Abschreckungseffekt erzielst du da auch mit noch so hohen Strafen nicht. Angemessen nicht-abstrakte Maßnahmen (d.h. eben genau solche Leute lieber eine Woche in eine passende Maßnahme stecken, als ihnen fünf Wochen auf Bewährung zu geben) können vielleicht alzu schlimme Symptome dämpfen, aber Probleme mit "der Jugend" müssen viel früher gelöst werden. Wer mit 14 straffällig wird, der war nicht bis 13 ein Musterschüler mit bestem Verhalten, der nach einer kurzen Runde im Jugendknast wieder da weitermacht, wo er aufgehört hat. So jemand müsste z.T. ein halbes Leben an Erziehung und Förderung nachholen - aber man ist eben kein zweites Mal jung.




thysol schrieb:


> Also bitte, du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das 2 Bier im Monat bei einem 14 Jährigen schädlich sind?


 
Vermutlich nicht. Aber fällt dir irgend eine Situation ein, die zweimal im Monat auftritt und in der ein 14 jähriger, der prinzipiell Bier konsumiert, nur eins will? Und eine Möglichkeit, zu überwachen, dass er auch wirklich nur da und nur so oft trinkt?
Entweder jemand trinkt, oder jemand trinkt nicht. Aber nur jemand, der sein eigenes Verhalten sorgfältig reflektiert und an den richtigen Maßstäben misst, trinkt "nur 2 Bier im Monat". Und genau solchen Leuten brauchst du gar keine Vorgaben zu machen - aber du wirst sie unter 14 Jährigen kaum finden.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. Oktober 2011)

Also heutzutage Tag macht facebook und der ganze Kram die Jugend kaputt und von der Musik ganz zu schweigen -.-

Also ich merke denn unterscheid meiner beiden Eltern Teile der eine ist Afrikanisch der andere deutsch. 

Meine Eltern leben nicht zusammen und ich sehe meinen dad nur in denn Ferien (wohnt in england) und ich habe mehr Respekt vor meinem dad als vor meiner mum ich glaube das leigt an der erziehung denn da liegen Welten zwischen denn beiden. Denn mein dad ist auf Respekt Schule und Ordnung getrimmt und meine mum auf lässigkeit und selbstständigkeit. 

Mein dad Handhabt es so : ich sags mal aus der Sicht meines steif Bruders er kommt von der Schule isst etwas geht duschen macht seine ha und dann macht er sein Zimmer saugt das Haus und passt dann auf meine Geschwister auf er bringt nur Einsen nach Hause und nur gut Beurteilungen. Er Respekt mein das das glaubt man nicht wenn er sagt Spring im Kreis er tut es (nur als Beispiel ) und auch unter denn geschwistern herrscht so ein repekt desto älter desto mehr Respekt.

Das leben bei meiner mum.

Also ich komme von der Schule pc geht an ich mache mir was zu essen setz mich vorn pc und fange an mich zu langweil und Spiele oder telefoniere mit meiner freundin oder freunden dann gehe mal raus dann ist es schon spät abends dann gehe ich duschen und kurz bevor ich ein Penne mache ich meine ha und Zimmer räum ich mal zwischen durch auf.

Nur der Unterschied zwischen meinem Bruder und mir ist das er mit Einsen kommt ich nur mit zweien zumal ich schlauer bin als er nur extrem faul. Und wenn meine mum sagt Spring sage ich nä kein Bock würde er sich nicht Trauen zu sagen.

Naja aber wir haben viel gemeinsam wir trinken nicht Rauch nicht und machen kein Blödsinn daher sehe ich mich noch als ein sehr gutes Kind einiger meiner Freunde haben reiche Eltern und sind so assi das ich schon kein Bock Mehr habe mich mit denn zu treffen da sie nur trinken und kiffen im Kopf haben und ich all diese dinge hasse. 

@Quanti du hast recht mit dem Alkohol. Zumal man mit 14jahren sowas nicht trinken sollte ich bin erst 16 Jahre  . Aber zu der Aussage das nicht Viele so sind aber da wieder spreche ich dir da ich selber noch so jung bin und ein bessern einblick habe in das ganze muss ich sagen das die heutige Jugend sehr entwürdigend mit ihrem Körper umgehen und das zum größ Teil Mädchen ich kenne Mädchen die habe jede woche einen neuen im Bett


----------



## DarthLAX (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Die Gesetzte sollten Härter sein.
> Jugendliche unter 16 die zum ersten mal betrunken sind bekommen eine Verfahrnung beim 2. mal ein WE einzelaresst. Genauso sollte es bei Schlägereien etc. sein. Da macht man sign schnell gar nichts mehr.


 
nix gegen strafen, aber allein für's stramm sein jemanden ein zu lochen ist finde ich doch etwas zu hart 

schlägereien?....naja für den der eine anzettelt vll, aber nicht für den, der sich nur verteidigt (d.h. da einfach rein gerät) oder halt einem freund hilft der vermöbelt wird 

mfg LAX


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> @Quanti du hast recht mit dem Alkohol. Zumal man mit 14jahren sowas nicht trinken sollte ich bin erst 16 Jahre  . Aber zu der Aussage das nicht Viele so sind aber da wieder spreche ich dir da ich selber noch so jung bin und ein bessern einblick habe in das ganze muss ich sagen das die heutige Jugend sehr entwürdigend mit ihrem Körper umgehen und das zum größ Teil Mädchen ich kenne Mädchen die habe jede woche einen neuen im Bett


 
Manchmal muss man sich echt fragen, mit wem ihr so eure Freizeit verbringt, bzw. wen ihr so alles kennt. 

Ich kenne niemanden in meinem Bekanntenkreis, wo ein Jugendlicher am Wochenende trinkt oder kifft oder sonst was macht.


----------



## Lan_Party (9. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal muss man sich echt fragen, mit wem ihr so eure Freizeit verbringt, bzw. wen ihr so alles kennt.
> 
> Ich kenne niemanden in meinem Bekanntenkreis, wo ein Jugendlicher am Wochenende trinkt oder kifft oder sonst was macht.



Und das können die versichern? Die meisten Eltern denken das Ihre Kinder vernünftig sind aber dann kommt ein Anruf und alles ist vorbei.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Und das können die versichern? Die meisten Eltern denken das Ihre Kinder vernünftig sind aber dann kommt ein Anruf und alles ist vorbei.


 
Nee, denn ich kenne die ja und die machen nicht den Eindruck, dass sie Woche für Woche unterm Bierfass liegen. 
Das sind Jugendliche, die ein Ziel vor Augen haben und das liegt alleine an der Erziehung.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. Oktober 2011)

Das denkst du aber schau mal hinter die Kulissen am schlimmsten sind oft die laute vom gym da sie in der Woche immer schön zur schule gehen und am Wochenende lassen die die sau raus ich keinne sehr viele laute aber aus solchen gründen sind es oft nur hi na wie geht's Freunde mehr nicht.


----------



## orca113 (9. Oktober 2011)

Gestern Abend war ich mit einem Kumpel weg einen trinken. In der Kneipe in der Bonner Altstadt ist echt gemixtes Puplikum aber was da gestern an halbwissenden Klugscheißern im Abiturienten Alter war.... Was meint ihr was die für Sprüche rausgehauen haben am Nebentisch. Also sowas von weltfremden Ansichten. Halleluja


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Das denkst du aber schau mal hinter die Kulissen am schlimmsten sind oft die laute vom gym da sie in der Woche immer schön zur schule gehen und am Wochenende lassen die die sau raus ich keinne sehr viele laute aber aus solchen gründen sind es oft nur hi na wie geht's Freunde mehr nicht.


 
Ich hatte einen davon in meiner Firma und das Zielstreben ist da, das siehst du bei keinem, der Woche für Woche nur ans Wochenende denkt, damit er saufen kann.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht wo du weg kommst aber in Paderborn ist das für viele das wichtigste sich am Wochenende die Kante zu geben. 

Zumal hier in Paderborn trinken sehr viele jugendliche und dabei sind auch 13 jährige die sich Wodka in denn Hals kippen und vom rauchen mal abgesehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Und ich bezweifel eben, dass das die Merhzahl ist.
Hast du eine Ahnung, wie viele Jugendliche in der Stadt leben?
Denkst du dann nicht, dass die Notaufnahmen überfüllt sein müssten, wenn sich alle die Kante geben?


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. Oktober 2011)

Nicht die notaufnahmen aber die Betten zuhause  ich sag mal so ich kenne fast alle Jugendliche in Paderborn und ich weiß das mehr als die Hälfte sich jedes Wochenende am Westerntor trifft und dann auf ne sauf Tour geht 

Zumal ich vor einem Jahr mit gezogen bin aber nie was getrunken habe da ich Respekt vor meinem Vater habe


----------



## Charlie Harper (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wo du weg kommst aber in Paderborn ist das für viele das wichtigste sich am Wochenende die Kante zu geben.
> 
> Zumal hier in Paderborn trinken sehr viele jugendliche und dabei sind auch 13 jährige die sich Wodka in denn Hals kippen und vom rauchen mal abgesehen.


 
Dass das nicht nur in Paderborn so ist kann Ich bestätigen. Für den Großteil meiner jugendlichen Kollegen und Bekannten ist es das Größte sich am Wochenende zu besaufen. Da wird jede Gelegenheit genutzt, egal ob es Geburtstage sind, Feste oder gar die Weihnachtsfeier. Hauptsache die Gelegenheit ist da und schon wird gesoffen. 
Ich kenne auch ein, zwei Leute die regelmäßig an Montagen entweder gar nicht zur Schule kamen oder total fertig und kaputt... 

@quanti: Viele Jugendliche sind mittlerweile schon regelrechte Säufer, die ihre Leber über Jahre weg trainiert haben.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Dito mein reden sie erziehen sich selber dazu das finde ich schade und die eltern haben angst was zu sagen ist das schlimme dabei -.-


----------



## thysol (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Muss ich echt erklären, was Alkohol im Gehirn eines heranwachsenden anrichtet?


 
Wie auch immer, ich habe schon mit 12 mal ein paar Schlücke Wein getrunken. Und mit 15 auch mal ganze Gläser, und ja, jetzt aber ich einen riesen Schaden.


----------



## der-sack88 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Was den Alkohol betrifft, ist das bei uns bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie es hier teilweise geschildert wird. Na klar liegt einer mal besoffen in der Ecke, aber im großen und ganzen kommt das eher selten vor. Ausnahmen sind natürlich Festivals oder hier bei Frankfurt die Kerb, aber sonst haben sich die meisten gut im Griff.
Andere Drogen werden so gut wie gar nicht genommen, auf unserer Stufe rauchen von 110 Leuten gerade mal 7 oder 8. Ich kann mir denken, dass das nicht in ganz Deutschland so ist, aber ich persönlich kann mich über "uns" in der Hinsicht nicht beschweren.

Ich finde andere Sachen viel schlimmer. Da wäre zum Beispiel, dass viele einfach absolut keine Allgemeinbildung mehr haben. Wir haben z.B. mal in Geschichte über die Situation auf dem Balkan vor dem ersten Weltkrieg geredet, und da hat sich wirklich eine gemeldet und behauptet, die Vorherrschaft über den Balkan hatte zu der Zeit Spanien. Sowas gibts bei uns jeden Tag, in Stufe 13 wohlgemerkt. Darüber mach ich mir viel mehr Sorgen als über ein paar Besoffene am Wochenende. Man merkt bei vielen einfach, dass die sich für garnichts interessieren und kaum noch lesen, sondern sich nur von TV usw. berieseln lassen. Dann weiß man in Klausuren natürlich auch nicht, was sanktionieren bedeutet (kam auch schon vor).
Das schlimme daran ist, dass Allgemeinbildung und logisches Denken kaum noch gefragt sind und dass der Unterricht auf solche Leute ausgerichtet wird. In Geschichte z.B. sitz ich mit ein paar Kumpels in der letzten Reihe, wir zocken was und unterhalten uns und sind in der Klausur trotzdem mit 12-13 Punkten die besten. Einfach weil man uns, im Gegensatz zum größten Rest, nicht mehr erklären muss, was am 17. Juni passiert ist. Wer heute ein bisschen Nachrichten verfolgt oder sich über die eigene Geschichte informiert, muss in Geschichte oder PoWi gar nicht mehr erscheinen.
Ich persönlich habe Angst vor einer Generation, die zwar das Verhalten einer Funktion im Unendlichen bestimmen kann, aber auf der anderen Seite nicht mehr logisch denken kann, von der jüngeren deutschen Geschichte keine Ahnung mehr hat und die SPD für eine kommunistische Partei hält.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Was den Alkohol betrifft, ist das bei uns bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie es hier teilweise geschildert wird. Na klar liegt einer mal besoffen in der Ecke, aber im großen und ganzen kommt das eher selten vor. Ausnahmen sind natürlich Festivals oder hier bei Frankfurt die Kerb, aber sonst haben sich die meisten gut im Griff.
> Andere Drogen werden so gut wie gar nicht genommen, auf unserer Stufe rauchen von 110 Leuten gerade mal 7 oder 8. Ich kann mir denken, dass das nicht in ganz Deutschland so ist, aber ich persönlich kann mich über "uns" in der Hinsicht nicht beschweren.
> 
> Ich finde andere Sachen viel schlimmer. Da wäre zum Beispiel, dass viele einfach absolut keine Allgemeinbildung mehr haben. Wir haben z.B. mal in Geschichte über die Situation auf dem Balkan vor dem ersten Weltkrieg geredet, und da hat sich wirklich eine gemeldet und behauptet, die Vorherrschaft über den Balkan hatte zu der Zeit Spanien. Sowas gibts bei uns jeden Tag, in Stufe 13 wohlgemerkt. Darüber mach ich mir viel mehr Sorgen als über ein paar Besoffene am Wochenende. Man merkt bei vielen einfach, dass die sich für garnichts interessieren und kaum noch lesen, sondern sich nur von TV usw. berieseln lassen. Dann weiß man in Klausuren natürlich auch nicht, was sanktionieren bedeutet (kam auch schon vor).
> ...


 

Das stimme ich dir zu z.b. hatte ich einer sehr geile Situation in der schule der Fachlehrer fragt "Welche Materialien leiten alle" einige sagten gold aluminium der eine mal stahl der andere kupfer aber auch einge meinten das gummi strom leitet  

Ja genau richtig einer meinte das Gummi strom leitet ich will nicht rasistisch da ich selber ein halber Afrikaner bin aber der typ der das gesagt hat ist ein türke und es gab noch mehr solcher fälle.


Und wegen PoWi usw. ich sitzte im unterricht und draf was zeichnen alle anderen machen den Stoff der dritten klasse


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Das was du meinst Lan Party kenn ich zwar schon teilweise, so war es oft in der Schule bei mir.
Ich wurde streng erzogen und deshalb war ich auch anständiger als ein paar andere von denen hörte ich nur so Sachen die du beschreibst.

Leider wurde ich auch gemobbt deswegen und hatte während der Schulzeit keine richtigen Freunde, nur eher Schulfreunde.
Zum Glück besserte sich das ganze während meiner Lehre, solche gab es dort sicher auch bei ner Firma mit 600 Mitarbeitern aller Altersklassen, also 16-60jährige .

Aber zum Glück sind meine Freunde nicht so, das mit der Musik, naja kann stimmen ich kenne die Texte auch nicht von den Liedern.

Ich wurde schon anders behandlet nur weil ich Techno und ich war sicher einer der wenigsten in der Schule die sowas hörten. 
Aber egal ist ja vorbei, wie die Jugend in 10 Jahren sein wird, ich weiss nicht, aber Musik, Internet und Fernsehen tragen viel dazu bei leider auch manche Videospiele.


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Ich bin ja der Meinung das hier einige Ursache und Wirkung vertauschen.
Ist das von euch beschriebene Klientel perspektiv- und antriebslos los weil es angeblich säuft,kifft und Gangsterrap hört
oder
säuft,kifft und hört es Gangsterrap weil es perspektiv- und antriebslos ist?


----------



## dragooncomet (10. Oktober 2011)

Schnitzel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ja der Meinung das hier einige Ursache und Wirkung vertauschen.
> Ist das von euch beschriebene Klientel perspektiv- und antriebslos los weil es angeblich säuft,kifft und Gangsterrap hört
> oder
> säuft,kifft und hört es Gangsterrap weil es perspektiv- und antriebslos ist?



Ich denke, wir leben in einem Land, wo man seine Ziele erreichen kann. Die Perspektive ist da. Was fehlt ist der Antrieb. Die meisten Kinder von heute bekommen von ihren Eltern alles ohne etwas Anstrengendes zu tun. Wenn man als Kind nicht lernt, dass man etwas tun muss, um seine Ziele zu erreichen, lernt er es später mühsam und hat viel Zeit seines Lebens mit Nichtstun “ verschwendet“.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



dragooncomet schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir leben in einem Land, wo man seine Ziele erreichen kann. Die Perspektive ist da. Was fehlt ist der Antrieb. Die meisten Kinder von heute bekommen von ihren Eltern alles ohne etwas Anstrengendes zu tun. Wenn man als Kind nicht lernt, dass man etwas tun muss, um seine Ziele zu erreichen, lernt er es später mühsam und hat viel Zeit seines Lebens mit Nichtstun “ verschwendet“.


 
Das mit dem anstrengen kenne ich ich habe jetzt 3 jahre gespart um mir ein spiele pc zu bauen ich habe kein cent von meinen eltern bekommen.

Und ich kenne auch viele die reiche eltern haben und einfach mal so neben bei ein Gaming system für 2000€ bekommen einfach so neben bei oder ihr Samsung Galaxy S gegen die wand werfen weil sie ein Iphone 4 wollen gibt es alles naja ich bin froh das ich mir meine sachen selber kaufen draf und sagen DARF das ist meins das habe ich bezahlt.


----------



## Luke Skywalker (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Das stimme ich dir zu z.b. hatte ich einer sehr geile Situation in der schule der Fachlehrer fragt "Welche Materialien leiten alle" einige sagten gold aluminium der eine mal stahl der andere kupfer aber auch einge meinten das gummi strom leitet
> 
> Ja genau richtig einer meinte das Gummi strom leitet ich will nicht rasistisch da ich selber ein halber Afrikaner bin aber der typ der das gesagt hat ist ein türke und es gab noch mehr solcher fälle.
> 
> ...


 

Dazu kann ich auch was sagen: 
In meiner Klasse (10 Klasse Realschule) fragte die Lehrerin warum Deutschland sich erst ab 1870 und später an der Kolonialpolitik beteiligt hat. Jemand meldet sich und sagt das Deutschland damals durch die Mauer geteilt war.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

   sehr Primitiv


----------



## pibels94 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und ich bezweifel eben, dass das die Merhzahl ist.
> Hast du eine Ahnung, wie viele Jugendliche in der Stadt leben?
> Denkst du dann nicht, dass die Notaufnahmen überfüllt sein müssten, wenn sich alle die Kante geben?



das kann man aber fast überall beobachten. zum einen in Köln (ich wohne hier, bin aber am WE selten in der Stadt) laufen sauviele Betrunkene Jugendliche in meinem Alter (17) rum, und machen nur Mist, schlagen Scheiben ein, pinkeln überall hin.

Am Wochenende bin ich meistens bei Freunden, klar, wir trinken auch, aber wir wissen wann genug ist, und wir randalieren auch nicht. 

Und was das Vorurteil angeht (nicht auf dich bezogen Quanti, das fällt mir nur grad ein ^^) : "Hauptschüler sind eh die Asozialsten."
Dazu kann ich nur sagen: totaler Blödsinn. die meisten Säufer und Kiffer die ich kenne sind auf dem Gymi (war selber auch dort), und ein paar von meinen Freunden sind Hauptschüler (gewesen) und die sind bodenständig, machen eine Ausbildung und haben Respekt.
Bei den Gymi Leuten siehts so aus: Unter der Woche in der Schule gammeln, und am Wochenende saufen, kiffen etc. 

Scheint ein Trend zu sein den ich irgendwie verpasst habe. Anstatt mich zu besaufen konzentrier ich mich lieber auf meine Ausbildung.

Alles eine Frage der Erziehung, wobei die Eltern teilweise auch nicht wissen was ihre Kinder treiben. Ich kenn Leute mit 1,5er Schnitt, die ich trotzdem als "asozial" bezeichnen würde.


----------



## dragooncomet (10. Oktober 2011)

A.O.Bolaji schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem anstrengen kenne ich ich habe jetzt 3 jahre gespart um mir ein spiele pc zu bauen ich habe kein cent von meinen eltern bekommen.
> 
> Und ich kenne auch viele die reiche eltern haben und einfach mal so neben bei ein Gaming system für 2000€ bekommen einfach so neben bei oder ihr Samsung Galaxy S gegen die wand werfen weil sie ein Iphone 4 wollen gibt es alles naja ich bin froh das ich mir meine sachen selber kaufen draf und sagen DARF das ist meins das habe ich bezahlt.



Solche Leute kenne ich nicht. Mutwillig ihr Eigentum zerstören. Ich kenne eher wenige Leute. Und die sind fleißig. Ansonsten wäre es schwer, in einem örtlichen Jugendorchester zu musizieren 
Das mit anstrengen ist überall gemeint. Nen ordentlichen Bewerbungsbrief schreiben, einen Text richtig lesen und lernen, dass man nicht der Mittelpunkt der Welt ist und man nicht überall auf Gönner trifft, die alles für einen tun.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (10. Oktober 2011)

@Pibels49

Ich kann jetzt zwar nur aus meinem Umfeld berichten, aber deine Aussage trifft zumindest teilweise zu:
Ja, gerade unter uns Gymnasiasten wird ziemlich getrunken, aber all die anderen Dinge, Sachbeschädigung, Leute vermöbeln etc sind leider Gottes Dinge, die von Leuten aus bildungsfernen Schichten begangen werden.
Ich kenne z.B. massig trinkende Gymnasiasten und keiner (!) Von denen macht etwas in der Richtung. Genauso weiß ich aber von vielen Real/Hauptschülern die sich regelmäßig prügeln.

Auch ist es vollkommen falsch, die Schuld für die "Veränderung" in der Musik zu suchen, die einem nicht gefällt.


----------



## Ifosil (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Das Thema ist einfach nur ein Kinderdiskussionsthreat, die meisten hier sind noch nicht 18 und meinen eine ganze Gesellschaftsgruppe (ver-)beurteilen zu können. 
Erschreckend ist auch das Schubladendenken, also wenn die meisten hier unsere Zukunft sind, dann gute Nacht. Mir sind dann die saufenden Jugendlichen lieber... hauptsache nicht mit so radikalen Ansichten. Zum Glück ginbts hier noch einige Leute, die vernünftig sind. 
Das zieht sich hier durch das gesammte PCGH Forum, ich dachte PCs seien bei Kindern out und die spielen nur Konsole. Da hab ich mich wohl geirrt.


----------



## pibels94 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Ifosil schrieb:


> Das Thema ist einfach nur ein Kinderdiskussionsthreat, die meisten hier sind noch nicht 18 und meinen eine ganze Gesellschaftsgruppe (ver-)beurteilen zu können.
> Erschreckend ist auch das Schubladendenken, also wenn die meisten hier unsere Zukunft sind, dann gute Nacht. Mir sind dann die saufenden Jugendlichen lieber... hauptsache nicht mit so radikalen Ansichten. Zum Glück ginbts hier noch einige Leute, die vernünftig sind.
> Das zieht sich hier durch das gesammte PCGH Forum, ich dachte PCs seien bei Kindern out und die spielen nur Konsole. Da hab ich mich wohl geirrt.



ich denke Jugendliche (dazu gehöre ich auch) können sehr gut ihre eigene Generation beurteilen


----------



## ChaoZ (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich sehe was ich mache und was andere in meinem Alter machen, also kann ich das wohl gut beurteilen.


----------



## pibels94 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

richtig 

und nur weil es manche "Erwachsene" gibt, die denken sie hätten die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen, heißt das nicht das unsere Ansichten falsch sind 

und ich kenne wenige Erwachsene die wissen was bei Jugendlichen teilweise so abgeht. Ich glaub wenn ich meiner Mutter mal erzähle was ein Vodka Tampon ist, wird sie aus allen Wolken fallen. Sowas kriegt man als Außenstehender (Erwachsener) eben nicht mit


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Also ich bin Selber ein Hauptschüler kein dummer aber fauler  

Und ich habe keine Anzeige mach kein mist rauch nicht trinke nix oder sonstiges  

Das einzige was ich blödes tue ist mein erarbeitetes geld in mein PC zustecken   

Naja ich sag mal so bei mir liegt es an der erziehung auf der einen seite streng aber was arbeit angeht gelassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



pibels94 schrieb:


> ich denke Jugendliche (dazu gehöre ich auch) können sehr gut ihre eigene Generation beurteilen


 
Das denken alle Jugendlichen. Nicht selten denken sie sogar, dass sie sich selbst besser beurteilen können, als alle anderen. Und die anderen beurteilen sie auch gleich noch mit 
Aber der grundlegende Fehler dieser Logik sollte offensichtlich sein - und ist dann wohl das Grundproblem bei der Erziehung von Teenagern *THEMA* (*hüstel*)


----------



## dragooncomet (11. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke Jugendliche (dazu gehöre ich auch) können sehr gut ihre eigene Generation beurteilen



Ich möchte nicht urteilen. ich sage nur, wie die anderen Jugendlichen bei mir einen Eindruck hinterlassen. Ich versuche, so weit mir meine subjektive Eindrücke zulassen, die Welt wie ich sie sehe, für andere erklärbar zu machen. Ob unsere heutige Jugend wirklich so verroht ist, das sieht man erst in ein paar Jahren.


----------



## nulchking (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Ganz ehrlich, den Eltern kann es doch teilweise schei* egal sein wenn die Kinder nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, spätestens wenn die dann nicht mehr von Mami und Papi durch gefüttert werden merken sie was.
Und wenn sie keinen Job haben und kein Geld, Pech gehabt.
Ohne Ausbildung bzw. Arbeitsehrfahrung gibt es eh kein Geld vom Staat.
Die wirtschaftliche Zukunft gibt es in Deutschland teilweise eh nicht mehr, Abitur gibt es mittlerweile geschenkt und die wirtschaftliche Elite haben wir hier sowieso nicht mehr oder warum werben wir so viele Fachkräfte vom Ausland an?

Am lustigsten finde ich aber immer noch, wenn sich welche darüber aufregen das die Jugend von heute Mist baut. So haben die älteren bei eurer Jugend bestimmt auch gedacht von daher bevor man hier große Reden schwingt lieber mal an die eigene Nase packen...


----------



## Pagz (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



nulchking schrieb:


> Am lustigsten finde ich aber immer noch, wenn sich welche darüber aufregen das die Jugend von heute Mist baut. So haben die älteren bei eurer Jugend bestimmt auch gedacht von daher bevor man hier große Reden schwingt lieber mal an die eigene Nase packen...


 


Dazu mal ein Zitat von Sokrates:
Die Jugend liebt heutzutage den Luxus. Sie hat schlechte Manieren,  verachtet die Autorität, hat keinen Respekt vor den älteren Leuten und  schwatzt, wo sie arbeiten sollte. Die jungen Leute stehen nicht mehr  auf, wenn Ältere das Zimmer betreten. Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern,  schwadronieren in der Gesellschaft, verschlingen bei Tisch die  Süßspeisen, legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer.

Wenn man das also schon vor 2500 Jahren gedacht hat, kann es nicht so schlimm stehen um die deutsche Jugend/Zukunft


----------



## Lan_Party (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



nulchking schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, den Eltern kann es doch teilweise schei* egal sein wenn die Kinder nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, spätestens wenn die dann nicht mehr von Mami und Papi durch gefüttert werden merken sie was.
> Und wenn sie keinen Job haben und kein Geld, Pech gehabt.
> Ohne Ausbildung bzw. Arbeitsehrfahrung gibt es eh kein Geld vom Staat.
> Die wirtschaftliche Zukunft gibt es in Deutschland teilweise eh nicht mehr, Abitur gibt es mittlerweile geschenkt und die wirtschaftliche Elite haben wir hier sowieso nicht mehr oder warum werben wir so viele Fachkräfte vom Ausland an?
> ...


 
Also wenn ich Vater wäre wären meine Kinder mir nicht egal! Stell dir vor du hast 2 Kinder 15 Jahre alt. Gehen selten zur Schule, sind am trinken und rauchen. Du sagst Ihnen das sie auf der Straße landen werden aber mehr auch nicht. Dann sehe ich deine Kinder und denke nur: "Was sind das für Eltern? Sind bestimmt genauso wie Ihre Kinder! Unmöglich sowas.". 
Also sind Kinder soetwas wie ein Statussymbol. "Gute" Kinder = "Gute" Eltern ; "Schlechte" Kinder = "Schlechte" Eltern

Also als Ich in der 5. Klasse war habe ich bestimmt keinen aus der 10. Klasse dumm angemacht! Keiner hätte jemals an sowas gedacht! Heute machen mich 10-jährige Kinder an ohne mich zu kennen.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Also wenn ich Vater wäre wären meine Kinder mir nicht egal! Stell dir vor du hast 2 Kinder 15 Jahre alt. Gehen selten zur Schule, sind am trinken und rauchen. Du sagst Ihnen das sie auf der Straße landen werden aber mehr auch nicht. Dann sehe ich deine Kinder und denke nur: "Was sind das für Eltern? Sind bestimmt genauso wie Ihre Kinder! Unmöglich sowas.".
> Also sind Kinder soetwas wie ein Statussymbol. "Gute" Kinder = "Gute" Eltern ; "Schlechte" Kinder = "Schlechte" Eltern
> 
> Also als Ich in der 5. Klasse war habe ich bestimmt keinen aus der 10. Klasse dumm angemacht! Keiner hätte jemals an sowas gedacht! Heute machen mich 10-jährige Kinder an ohne mich zu kennen.


 
Das kenne ich und würde meine kinder nicht zur schule gehen würde ich andere seit aufziehen ich bin zwar erst 16 aber was mir jeder gut heißt ist keine fehlstunden auch wenn ich krank bin gehe ich zur schule und das aus dem grund weil meine dadm ir beigebracht hat was schule wert ist und ich weiß das schule der Haupt punkt in meinem leben da ich nciht später monate sparen will mir einen i7 2600k zukaufen sondern mir 3 stück im monate kaufen will deshalb ist schule meiner meinung nach das wichtigste und ich will zumal meinen kindern zeigen was ich geschafft ich will denn ja was bieten damit sie sehen das sich schule lohnt


----------



## DarthLAX (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

dem kann ich nur zustimmen (ich habe ein einziges mal in meiner schul-laufbahn mit absicht blau gemacht (am nächsten tag war klausur und ich hatte mir diesen einen termin nicht notiert und nen freund meinte am tag davor, das wir da eben klausur haben und da ich mir nicht die note versauen wollte habe ich die kranken-leine gezogen ....)) wobei ich auch net hin bin wenn ich krank war - das gehört IMHO zu eigenverantwortung das man, wenn man echt krank ist im Bett bzw. zuhause bleibt (!) vor allem wenn man was ansteckendes hat (!) oder was, wo man sich vll noch mehr sachen einfängt weil das Immun-System angeschlagen ist (!) und man eben empfindlicher ist

das lustige ist, das ich - trotz nicht absichtlichen blau machens (!) - auf der attest-pflicht-liste meiner Klassenleitung stand....und das nur, weil mein arzt ne bescheinigung zu spät gefaxt hat....nicht das das schlimm gewesen währe (wenn ich krank bin gehe ich schon freiwillig zum arzt und so nen zettel kriegt man da immer wenn man einen will)

und ja: schule ist wichtig - aber erzählt das keinem der da noch hin geht, das kapieren iwi die wenigsten 

mfg LAX


----------



## xaven (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Ich bin 32 und gehöre nun nicht mehr zur Jugend und kann mir deshalb von der aktuellen Jugend ein gutes Bild machen. Meine Prognose: Alles gut. Locker durch die Hose atmen. Lassen wir uns doch nicht von den Massenmedien verunsichern. Wir (und auch die Generationen vor mir) haben Unsinn gemacht, gesoffen, geraucht, mal was mitgehen lassen oder einfach gepöbelt. Und Kriminelle gab es auch immer. Resultat: Uns geht es besser als jemals zuvor. Die 68er Randalierer sind heute angesehene Politiker, Anwälte, Ärzte etc. 

Ich habe Vertrauen in unsere Jugend. Die machen das schon, wenn man sie ihre Erfahrungen machen lässt. So wie wir es auch gemacht haben.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Pagz schrieb:


> Dazu mal ein Zitat von Sokrates:
> Die Jugend liebt heutzutage den Luxus. Sie hat schlechte Manieren,  verachtet die Autorität, hat keinen Respekt vor den älteren Leuten und  schwatzt, wo sie arbeiten sollte. Die jungen Leute stehen nicht mehr  auf, wenn Ältere das Zimmer betreten. Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern,  schwadronieren in der Gesellschaft, verschlingen bei Tisch die  Süßspeisen, legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer.
> 
> Wenn man das also schon vor 2500 Jahren gedacht hat, kann es nicht so schlimm stehen um die deutsche Jugend/Zukunft


 
Das mit dem Luxus timmt, jeder will das teuerste Handy, den Riesen Fernseher den er nicht braucht und teue Klamotten die es auch günstiger gibt bei gleicher oder sogar besserer Qualität. Die Manieren ist halt immer etwas, was meiner Meinung nach die Eltern den Kindern beibringen sollne jedoch leider lassen sich die Eltern von den Kindern zuviel gefallen und wenn die Kinder älter werden dann lassen die sich von den Eltern nix mehr sagen. Respekt vor älteren Leuten würde ich sagen ist schon da, zwar nicht bei allen aber es gibt schon welche die Respekt vor ältere haben. Das mit dem widersprechen der Eltern kommt hat was mit den Manieren zu tun, wenn die Eltern den Kindern schon als kleines Kind sagen das Nein auch Nein ist, dann gewöhnen sich die Kinder daran.
Lehrer tyranissieren? Woher hat den Sokrates das hergeholt? Also sowas gibt es Heute teilweise schon aber ich kann sagen aus eigenr Erfahrung das Lehrer mehr respektiert werden als Lehrerinnen, woher das wirklich kommt weiss ich nicht aber da müssen die Lehrerinnen sich halt durchsetzen.Vor 2500 Jahren?? Da konnte man also in die Zukunft schauen?


----------



## nulchking (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Also wenn ich Vater wäre wären meine Kinder mir nicht egal! Stell dir vor du hast 2 Kinder 15 Jahre alt. Gehen selten zur Schule, sind am trinken und rauchen. Du sagst Ihnen das sie auf der Straße landen werden aber mehr auch nicht. Dann sehe ich deine Kinder und denke nur: "Was sind das für Eltern? Sind bestimmt genauso wie Ihre Kinder! Unmöglich sowas.".
> Also sind Kinder soetwas wie ein Statussymbol. "Gute" Kinder = "Gute" Eltern ; "Schlechte" Kinder = "Schlechte" Eltern
> 
> Also als Ich in der 5. Klasse war habe ich bestimmt keinen aus der 10. Klasse dumm angemacht! Keiner hätte jemals an sowas gedacht! Heute machen mich 10-jährige Kinder an ohne mich zu kennen.


 
Also wenn du so denkst dann ist für dich die gesamte Gesellschaft kaputt.
Die Eltern von einem 40 jährigen Arbeitslosen waren also auch arbeitslos oder wie?
Wenn du mir da sagst es ist was anderes, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter.

Und wer Kinder als Statussymbol ansieht hat meiner Meinung nach was falsch gemacht. Sie sind Individuen und so sollen sie auch behandelt werden und nicht wie ein teures Auto, dieses Statement von dir finde ich einfach nur lächerlich....

Anscheinend siehst du immer nur die schlechte Seite, es gibt viele, wenn nicht sogar mehr die ordentlich sind nicht rauchen, saufen oder kiffen also wenn dann bitte nicht nur über die eine Seite reden.
Wobei selbst diese auf Partys einen raushängen lassen, nach meinen Ehrfahrungen sogar teilweise mehr


----------



## Lan_Party (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich rede von Jugendlichen nicht von erwachsenen!
Die Gesellschaft ist auch Kaputt! Öfter sieht man wie die Zivilcourage von Menschen getestet wird. Ergebniss -> Sehr Schlecht! Kaum einer hilft Menschen in Notsituationen! Die meisten sagten entweder das die Person sich selber helfen kann oder jemand anders schon gekommen wäre.

Wenn Kinder einen schlechten Eindruck machen kann man doch von den Eltern behaupten das sie nichts für diese machen. Wenn Kinder einen guten Eindruck machen kann man sagen das die Eltern sich um ihre Kinder kümmern. So einfach ist das.

Ich kenne genug Leute nicht vernünftig sind! Rauchen an sich ist ja nicht das Problem wenn 18 (!) ist. Jeder muss selbst wissen ob er raucht oder nicht aber nicht unter 18! Trinken unter 18 ist auch nicht das wahre. Okay am WE mal.ein Bier wenn man 16+ ist aber keinen Vodka o.ä.!
Ich rede mit Klassenkameraden und Freunden über dieses Thema und Sie sind auch der Meinung das es extrem schlimm geworden ist.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich rede von Jugendlichen nicht von erwachsenen!
> Die Gesellschaft ist auch Kaputt! Öfter sieht man wie die Zivilcourage von Menschen getestet wird. Ergebniss -> Sehr Schlecht! Kaum einer hilft Menschen in Notsituationen! Die meisten sagten entweder das die Person sich selber helfen kann oder jemand anders schon gekommen wäre.
> 
> Wenn Kinder einen schlechten Eindruck machen kann man doch von den Eltern behaupten das sie nichts für diese machen. Wenn Kinder einen guten Eindruck machen kann man sagen das die Eltern sich um ihre Kinder kümmern. So einfach ist das.
> ...


 

Da stimme ich dir zu

und zu der Zivialcourage man kann es ja an dem Vorfall in der U-Bahn sehen


----------



## nulchking (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich rede von Jugendlichen nicht von erwachsenen!
> Die Gesellschaft ist auch Kaputt! Öfter sieht man wie die Zivilcourage von Menschen getestet wird. Ergebniss -> Sehr Schlecht! Kaum einer hilft Menschen in Notsituationen! Die meisten sagten entweder das die Person sich selber helfen kann oder jemand anders schon gekommen wäre.
> 
> Wenn Kinder einen schlechten Eindruck machen kann man doch von den Eltern behaupten das sie nichts für diese machen. Wenn Kinder einen guten Eindruck machen kann man sagen das die Eltern sich um ihre Kinder kümmern. So einfach ist das.
> ...



Wie alt bist du?
17, 18?

Was hat denn jetzt Zivilcourage damit zu tun?

Du gehst pauschal davon aus das "gute" Kinder "gute" Eltern hatten und "schlechte" Kinder "schlechte" Eltern?
Lächerlich, sorry aber ich glaube du hast einfach nicht genug ehrfahrungen gesammelt.
Ich kenne viele wo das anders ist "schlechte" Eltern und "gute" Kinder, was sagst du nun?
Du versucht etwas als ganzes zu betrachten und das geht bei sowas einfach nicht, es gibt nichts gutes und nichts schlechtes, hängt alles von dem Standpunkt ab und deiner scheint ja ziemlich weit oben zu sein...

Also bin ich deiner Meinung nach ein "schlechtes" Kind weil ich unter 18 rauche und trinke?
Was wenn meine Eltern nichts dagegen haben sind sie dann auch "schlecht"?
Nur weil DU noch nichts "erlebt" hast, denkst du, du könntest eine Sache von oben betrachten und verurteilst Sachen/Erlebnisse die du gar nicht kennst
Oder weil deine Eltern dich einfach so streng erzogen haben das du direkt Popo Haue bekommst wenn du sowas machst?

Und die Gesellschaft ist nicht kaputt, sie entwickelt sich einfach nur weiter. In 10 Jahren wird wieder über die Jugend gemeckert weil sie dann vielleicht alle bekifft zur Schule gehen, na und?
Vor 50-60 Jahren war es gang und gebe als Jugendlicher zu rauchen, verurteilst du diese nun auch?

Ich weiß ja nicht wo du zur Schule gehst, aber auf meinen Gymnasium  wird über sowas gar nicht geredet, bzw. sehr selten.
Es gibt einfach wichtigeres als sowas, lieber unterhalten wir uns wo wir nächstes Wochenende wieder rumsaufen, kiffen und pöbeln können...


----------



## ChaoZ (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Bei uns gibt man sich ab 9. Klasse aufwärts am Wochende auch regelmäßig die Kante, und das sehe ich auch keinster Weise als Problem. Samstag Abend liegt man unterm Tisch, Montag büffelt man wieder in der Schule. Ich trinke auch ab und zu was (bin 15), aber nicht regelmäßig und auch noch nie soviel, dass ich irgendeinen Blödsinn gemacht habe oder so. Wenn es allerdings zum pöbeln und Gewalt kommt, da bin ich strikt gegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



nulchking schrieb:


> Also bin ich deiner Meinung nach ein "schlechtes" Kind weil ich unter 18 rauche und trinke?
> Was wenn meine Eltern nichts dagegen haben sind sie dann auch "schlecht"?
> Nur weil DU noch nichts "erlebt" hast, denkst du, du könntest eine Sache von oben betrachten und verurteilst Sachen/Erlebnisse die du gar nicht kennst



Hast du denn schon Lungenkrebs und Nikotinentzug erlebt oder warst in einen alkoholbedingten Unfall verwickelt?


----------



## Icejester (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Deinen Sprung zu Lungenkrebs kann ich ja irgendwie noch verstehen, wenn er auch rein statistisch gesehen wenig paßt, aber was haben bitte alkoholbedingte Unfälle mit den Aussagen von nulchking zu tun?


----------



## pibels94 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Weil er trinkt, deswegen  nicht das er ein Säufer ist, das sagt niemand.


----------



## Kraddel (13. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil er trinkt, deswegen  nicht das er ein Säufer ist, das sagt niemand.



Trinken heißt ja nicht sich so zuzulöten das man vors nächste Auto rennt...einfach die Grenzen erfahren...das haben wir mit 15,16 auch gemacht...mal ans Limit gehen...und dann Sonntag beim Mittagessen mit Mutti irgendwie den Kater verbergen!
Das wird die Jugend immer tun, ob rauchen, saufen, kiffen oder was auch immer...das ist der Lauf der Dinge, oder der Reiz des Verbotenen! Wenn ich mir in bierseliger Laune den Geschichten meines Vaters lausche, haben dies 30 Jahre zuvor mindestens genauso getrieben...und trotzdem sind gute Menschen draus geworden...genau wie aus mir...Zumindest hoffe ich das


----------



## pibels94 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

das stimmt schon, aber unsere Jugend ist teilweise echt respektlos, da schämt man sich schon fast für die eigene Generation.

Vor allem werden dann alle über einen Kamm geschert. Neulich war Kirmes, ein Kumpel hat irgend nen Blödsinn veranstaltet, und eine Frau ging nur mit den Worten vorbei "und sowas soll mal meine Rente zahlen" .

Da dachte ich mir auch nur: ja geil, ich zahl jetzt schon für deine Rente du olle F**** ^^


----------



## Sieben (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



pibels94 schrieb:


> das stimmt schon,* aber unsere Jugend ist teilweise echt respektlos*, da schämt man sich schon fast für die eigene Generation.
> 
> ...
> 
> Da dachte ich mir auch nur: ja geil,* ich zahl jetzt schon für deine Rente du olle F***** ^^



Schönes Beispiel für die Respektlosigkeit der Jugend, auch wenn es nur gedacht war  Hoffe mit F**** meinst du Frau und hast einen * zuviel gemacht 

Respekt gegenüber Älteren Menschen: bevor man Respekt erwarten kann muss man sich auch entsprechend verhalten. Nur weil man "alt" ist es nicht automatisch ein Freifahrtschein im Bus/ Bahn herumzupöbeln und herumzuposaunen, dass alles vor 60-70 Jahren besser war.

Es gibt immer positive und negative Beispiele, verallgemeinern ist ne schlechte Eigenschaft.


----------



## pibels94 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

omg, selfowned  aber ich fand das in dem moment von ihr einfach frech, keine ahnung aber groß sprüche kloppen ^^


----------



## Sieben (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Klar ist das auch respektlos von der Frau. Wie gesagt: Respektlosigkeit gibts immer auf beiden Seiten, das Alter spielt dabei keine Rolle


----------



## pibels94 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

ich fand es sehr respektvoll von mir, einfach nichts zu sagen, und weiterhin ihre rente zu zahlen


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



pibels94 schrieb:


> ich fand es sehr respektvoll von mir, einfach nichts zu sagen, und weiterhin ihre rente zu zahlen


 Genau da tuen viele Jugendliche nicht. Die müssen zu allem (!) ihr Kommentar abgeben! Man kann auch mal Ruhe geben, nichts sagen und weitergehen wenn was passiert oder was los ist.
Gutes Bsp. sind die die meinen in der Schule immer im Recht zu sein. Kenne das nur zu gut!


----------



## Orka45 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

So siehts aus. Jeder muss Heutzutage einfach tz allem, *wirklich allem!* Einen Kommentar abgeben. Hängt meiner meinung nach ein Bischen mit den Sozial Networks oder Messengers . Man sieht es auch. Die etwas älteren, die diesen Facebook ego trip nicht mit 14 gemacht haben, halten sich doch mehr zurück.


----------



## nulchking (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Die alten halten sich zurück?
Wir wurden letztens erst von einem "Opa" angemacht, weil eine Freundin von mir mit dem Vorderrad auf der weißen Parkzonenbegrenzung stand.
Teilweise finde ich die "alten" Leute viel schlimmer, die meinen einen immer anmeckern zu müssen, im Bus zu dritt auf einem 2er Sitz gesesssen und wir mussten uns doch tatsächlich anhören dass das gefährlich ist und man dies nicht machen dürfte


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Also bei uns sagen die älteren Leute nichts oder eher selten. Man merkt aber schon eher das die "Kinder" provozieren.  Im Bus merke ich das sehr oft.  Das der/die Busfahrer/rin nicht gleich aufsteht und jedem ein schellt wundert mich immer wieder.


----------



## nulchking (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Du findest es also gerecht das simple provokationen mit Schlägen bestraft werden?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich erlebe eher, dass auch gerade ältere Menschen verdammt respektlos verhalten, teilweise schlimmer. Die schubsen sich durch den Bus, schnauzen Kinder an etc.


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Oktober 2011)

Das habe ich nie gesagt! Nur wenn man übertreibt sollte man sich nacher beschweren das meine eine bekommen hat.

Also bei uns in den Bus steigt eine Frau ein die sucht immer einen platz fragt aber nie ob jemand für sie weggeht höchstens ob jemand Platz für sie macht um sich neben diese Person zu setzten.


----------



## ChaoZ (13. Oktober 2011)

nulchking schrieb:
			
		

> Du findest es also gerecht das simple provokationen mit Schlägen bestraft werden?



Nicht mit Schlägen, aber mit etwas ähnlich hartem.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Also ich hatte es schon mit älteren Menschen zu tun die Unfreundlich waren nur weil man sie nicht begrüsst obwohl ich die gar nicht kenn eund mansich dabei nur auf der Strasse begegnet, aber als ich und eine ältere Dame gleichzeitig in den Zug einstigen wollten also gleiche Tür, liess sie mich vor. Der Zug fuhr sowieso erst in 5 Minuten also hatte ich keine Eile, sie aber auch nicht.


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Oktober 2011)

Gamer90 aber du musst zugeben das man es bei Jugendlichen häufiger sieht das sie sich regelrecht durchschlagen um einen Platz zu bekommen. Bei mir im Bus ist es jedenfalls so aber ich bekomme sowieso immer einen Platz da der Bus bei uns als 2 ankommt. Manchmal habe ich nur 4 Stunden da muss ich mit einem Bus fahren der eig. immer voll ist auch nach der 4 Std. aus Rücksicht steige ich immer(!) als letztes ein da ich nur 500-700 Meter Fahre um beim Zob umzusteigen.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Ja schon das fällt mir schon auf ich fahre wenig Bus aber im Zug ist es schon so, brauchen ja Platz um die Füsse auf dem gegenüberliegenden Sitz zu platzieren. Ich brauch selten mehr als 1 Platz, einen zweiten nur wenn ich etwas zerbrechliches dabei habe oder schweres.

Aber ich habe auch schon eine Tasche mit PC Hardware auf dem Sitz neben mir gehabt, war späterm Abend ist Zug sowieso fast leer, und dann setzt sich einer der Tasche gegenüber und musste die Füsse auf den Sitz legen und dabei auch zweimal leicht in die Tasche getreteten. Wenn der wüsste was da drin ist, wäre es wahrscheinlich auch nicht anders einfach kein Respekt.


----------



## nulchking (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Alles klar, also sollen wir die Prügelstrafe wieder einführen damit die Jugend vernünftig wird?

Sry aber das ist in meinen Augen der reinste bullshit...
Ganz ehrlich, Leute die große Reden schwingen sollten mal einen aufen Deckel bekommen damit sie wissen wie das ist


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



nulchking schrieb:


> Alles klar, also sollen wir die Prügelstrafe wieder einführen damit die Jugend vernünftig wird?
> 
> Sry aber das ist in meinen Augen der reinste bullshit...
> Ganz ehrlich, Leute die große Reden schwingen sollten mal einen aufen Deckel bekommen damit sie wissen wie das ist


 
Davon habe ich nichts gesagt, sondern nur das es solche gibt die einfach respektlos sind und ich wurde schon oft genug geschlagen und weiss wie das ist.


----------



## ChaoZ (13. Oktober 2011)

Joa ich kenne ein paar denen mal Manieren eingeprügelt werden müssten. Ich hab im Bus immer meine Tasche auf dem Sitz neben mir stehen, aber sofern kein anderer freier Platz da ist nehme ich die Tasche bei nettem fragen natürlich weg.


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Oktober 2011)

@ nulch Wo bitte hat einer hier gesagt das sie wieder eingeführt werden sollen!!!? 

Also ich lege meine Tasche auch immer auf den Sitz neben mir oder gegenüber von mir weil ich meine externe Festplatte immer dabei habe und KB das mir da eine drauftritt und die putt ist. Wenn jemand fragt nehme ich sich halt weg auch wenn es nicht immer höflich gemacht wird. Die Person hat ein Recht auf diesen platz und das Respektiere ich.  
Leider tuen das andere aber nicht. Klar gibt es vernünftige Leute aber ich persönlich merke das die Leute die Stress machen immer mehr werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Deinen Sprung zu Lungenkrebs kann ich ja irgendwie noch verstehen, wenn er auch rein statistisch gesehen wenig paßt, aber was haben bitte alkoholbedingte Unfälle mit den Aussagen von nulchking zu tun?


 
Was könnten Lungenkrebs, Suchtkrankheiten und Alkohol bedingte Unfälle wohl mit verantwortungslosem Umgang mit Drogen zu tun haben? 
Denk doch wenigstens ab und zu mal mit.


----------



## Icejester (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was könnten Lungenkrebs, Suchtkrankheiten und Alkohol bedingte Unfälle wohl mit verantwortungslosem Umgang mit Drogen zu tun haben?
> Denk doch wenigstens ab und zu mal mit.


 
Da Tabak und Alkohol keine Drogen sondern Genußmittel sind, haben sie schonmal mit dem Umgang mit Drogen nicht das Geringste zu tun.
Zweitens erkranken die wenigsten Raucher jemals an Lungenkrebs und die wenigsten Personen, die Alkohol konsumieren, erleiden alkoholbedingte "Unfälle", die schwerere Folgen als vielleicht mal einen blauen Fleck nach sich ziehen. (Die meisten schweren Unfälle mit bleibenden Schäden passieren nach wie vor stocknüchtern im Haushalt.)


----------



## pibels94 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



nulchking schrieb:


> Alles klar, also sollen wir die Prügelstrafe wieder einführen damit die Jugend vernünftig wird?
> 
> Sry aber das ist in meinen Augen der reinste bullshit...
> Ganz ehrlich, Leute die große Reden schwingen sollten mal einen aufen Deckel bekommen damit sie wissen wie das ist


 
versteh ich auch nicht, wie kommst du drauf? das hat hier niemand erwähnt!

und wieso sollten die Leute, die sich gerade FÜR die Gesellschaft einsetzen, bzw nicht so asozial wie manch andere Jugendliche (hauptsächlich irgendwelche Türken, die meinen mit ihren Eastpak Brustbeuteln auf dicke Hose machen zu müssen ) sind, auf die Fresse kriegen? Wo ist der Sinn??




Icejester schrieb:


> Da Tabak und Alkohol keine Drogen sondern Genußmittel sind, haben sie schonmal mit dem Umgang mit Drogen nicht das Geringste zu tun.
> Zweitens erkranken die wenigsten Raucher jemals an Lungenkrebs und die wenigsten Personen, die Alkohol konsumieren, erleiden alkoholbedingte "Unfälle", die schwerere Folgen als vielleicht mal einen blauen Fleck nach sich ziehen. (Die meisten schweren Unfälle mit bleibenden Schäden passieren nach wie vor stocknüchtern im Haushalt.)


 

naja, Tabak und Alkohol sind legale Drogen  Viele Raucher haben gesundheitliche Probleme, mehr oder minder stark.

Und wie viele Autofahrer krachen besoffen gegen einen Baum oder in andere Autos? Sehr viele! Hauptsächlich junge Leute.


----------



## Icejester (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



pibels94 schrieb:


> naja, Tabak und Alkohol sind legale Drogen  Viele Raucher haben gesundheitliche Probleme, mehr oder minder stark.



Natürlich haben viele Raucher gesundheitliche Probleme. Aber es haben auch viele Personen, die regelmäßig Brot konsumieren, gesundheitliche Probleme. Von der reinen Präsenz gesundheitlicher Probleme und dem gleichzeitigen, regelmäßigen Konsum einer bestimmten Substanz eine Klassifizierung in die Kategorien "Droge" und "Nicht-Droge" ableiten zu wollen, dürfte kaum klappen. Da sollte man wohl eher auf halluzigene oder leistungssteigernde Wirkungen abstellen. Beides ist bei Alkohol und Tabak allerdings nicht vorhanden.



> Und wie viele Autofahrer krachen besoffen gegen einen Baum oder in andere Autos? Sehr viele! Hauptsächlich junge Leute.



Ich kenne persönlich zwar niemanden, der betrunken einen Unfall gebaut hat (obwohl ich ein paar wenige kenne, die schonmal angetrunken gefahren sind), aber das kommt sicherlich vor. Allerdings wäre zu fragen, wieviel Einfluß der Alkoholkonsum tatsächlich auf den Unfall hatte (da dürfte es sehr extreme Unterschiede geben), und wieviele Personen, die Alkohol konsumieren, tatsächlich auch angetrunken fahren. Letzteres dürfte meiner Erfahrung nach ein verschwindend geringer Prozentsatz sein.

2010 sind übrigens deutschlandweit gerade einmal 346 Personen bei alkoholbedingten Unfällen im Straßenverkehr ums Leben gekommen. Das ist sicherlich erfreulich wenig. Auch hieraus noch ein Problem machen zu wollen, heißt doch, keinen Blick mehr für das Positive im Leben oder extreme Langeweile zu haben.

Beim Wort "Alkoholunfall" denke ich übrigens eher an den Klassiker mit dem Sturz und den ausgeschlagenen Zähnen. Sicherlich nicht schön, aber auch nicht lebensgefährlich. Außerdem gibt's für sowas Unfallversicherungen.


----------



## pibels94 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

also sind Alkohol und Tabak deiner Meinung nach keine Drogen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Da sollte man wohl eher auf halluzigene oder leistungssteigernde Wirkungen abstellen. Beides ist bei Alkohol und Tabak allerdings nicht vorhanden.


 
Ich hab schon ein paar Betrunkene gesehen, die vieles doppelt und dreifach gesehen haben, wenn das nicht eine halluzinogene Wirkung ist, was das?


----------



## pibels94 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab schon ein paar Betrunkene gesehen, die vieles doppelt und dreifach gesehen haben, wenn das nicht eine halluzinogene Wirkung ist, was das?



kann ich nur zustimmen  

wie heisst es so schön? man kann sich jede Frau schön trinken


----------



## Sieben (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Natürlich haben viele Raucher gesundheitliche Probleme. Aber es haben auch viele Personen, die regelmäßig Brot konsumieren, gesundheitliche Probleme. Von der reinen Präsenz gesundheitlicher Probleme und dem gleichzeitigen, regelmäßigen Konsum einer bestimmten Substanz eine Klassifizierung in die Kategorien "Droge" und "Nicht-Droge" ableiten zu wollen, dürfte kaum klappen. Da sollte man wohl eher auf halluzigene oder leistungssteigernde Wirkungen abstellen. Beides ist bei Alkohol und Tabak allerdings nicht vorhanden.



quantenslipstream hats ja schon angesprochen. Das Delirium bei Alkoholentzug ist aber schon härter einzuordnen und kommt u.a. mit richtigen Halluzinationen daher. Zudemdem kann Alkoholkonsum auch so schon zu Persönlichkeitsveränderungen führen, selbst wenn man "nur betrunken" ist; meistens auch mit Realitätsverlust 
Um Alkoholiker zu werden reicht es schon aus, jeden Abend sein "Feierabendbier", Glas Wein oder (oder im Alter) seinen Löffel Klosterfrau Melissengeist zu trinken. Sobald es zur Regel wird, spricht man von Abhängigkeit, dabei ist die Menge nicht ausschlaggebend (die erhöht sich sowieso automatisch, weil der Körper sich daran gewöhnt den Alkohol schneller abzubauen).



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich kenne persönlich zwar niemanden, der betrunken einen Unfall gebaut hat (obwohl ich ein paar wenige kenne, die schonmal angetrunken gefahren sind), aber das kommt sicherlich vor. Allerdings wäre zu fragen, wieviel Einfluß der Alkoholkonsum tatsächlich auf den Unfall hatte (da dürfte es sehr extreme Unterschiede geben), und wieviele Personen, die Alkohol konsumieren, tatsächlich auch angetrunken fahren. Letzteres dürfte meiner Erfahrung nach ein verschwindend geringer Prozentsatz sein.



Kenne schon welche, leider auch persönlich.



Icejester schrieb:


> 2010 sind übrigens deutschlandweit gerade einmal 346 Personen bei alkoholbedingten Unfällen im Straßenverkehr ums Leben gekommen. Das ist sicherlich erfreulich wenig. Auch hieraus noch ein Problem machen zu wollen, heißt doch, keinen Blick mehr für das Positive im Leben oder extreme Langeweile zu haben.



Wenn die Leute sich beherschen würden und mal zu Fuß oder mit den ÖPV nach hause fahren würden, wären es vielleicht auch mal 0 Personen  Selbst eine Person ist noch zu viel. Ich verstehe nicht, wie man dieses Risiko auf sich nehmen kann... . Traurig, aber anscheinend die Ironie des Lebens, sind die Unfälle, wo bis auf den (alkoholisierten) Fahrer es keine Überlebenen gibt.



Icejester schrieb:


> Beim Wort "Alkoholunfall" denke ich übrigens eher an den Klassiker mit dem Sturz und den ausgeschlagenen Zähnen. Sicherlich nicht schön, aber auch nicht lebensgefährlich. Außerdem gibt's für sowas Unfallversicherungen.



Sollte man auch vermeiden, denn ich denke nicht, dass eine Versicherung für den "Schaden" zu 100% aufkommen wird, wenn man Besoffen ein Auto demoliert. Den 100%igen Zahnersatz gibt es meines Erachtens auch nicht


----------



## Icejester (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab schon ein paar Betrunkene gesehen, die vieles doppelt und dreifach gesehen haben, wenn das nicht eine halluzinogene Wirkung ist, was das?



Natürlich ist das keine halluzinogene Wirkung. Das ist einfach eine Beeinträchtigung des vegetativen Nervensystems. Bei einer halluzinogenen Wirkung erwarte ich veränderte Farb- und/oder Formwahrnehmung, andere akustische Wahrnehmungen oder die Einbildung von Dingen, die nicht da sind. Eine einfache Sehstörung hat reichlich wenig mit Halluzinationen zu tun. Sonst hätte ja auch eine Makuladegeneration halluzinogene Wirkungen. 



Sieben schrieb:


> quantenslipstream hats ja schon angesprochen. Das Delirium bei Alkoholentzug ist aber schon härter einzuordnen und kommt u.a. mit richtigen Halluzinationen daher.



Da müßte man aber auch schwerst abhängig sein, damit es soweit kommt.



> Zudemdem kann Alkoholkonsum auch so schon zu Persönlichkeitsveränderungen führen, selbst wenn man "nur betrunken" ist; meistens auch mit Realitätsverlust



Ja, dann kommt der wahre Charakter raus. Das ist nicht immer für alle Menschen angenehm.



> Um Alkoholiker zu werden reicht es schon aus, jeden Abend sein "Feierabendbier", Glas Wein oder (oder im Alter) seinen Löffel Klosterfrau Melissengeist zu trinken. Sobald es zur Regel wird, spricht man von Abhängigkeit, dabei ist die Menge nicht ausschlaggebend (die erhöht sich sowieso automatisch, weil der Körper sich daran gewöhnt den Alkohol schneller abzubauen).



Was übrigens eine dermaßen alberne Einschätzung ist, daß sie kaum ein Arzt teilt.
Alkoholiker ist, wer ohne Alkohol nicht "funktioniert" bzw. einen unwiderstehlichen Drang nach Alkohol verspürt. Wer jeden Abend ein Bier trinkt, aber ohne weiteres auch ohne sein kann, wenn gerade keins da ist, ist selbstverständlich kein Alkoholiker.



> Wenn die Leute sich beherschen würden und mal zu Fuß oder mit den ÖPV nach hause fahren würden, wären es vielleicht auch mal 0 Personen  Selbst eine Person ist noch zu viel. Ich verstehe nicht, wie man dieses Risiko auf sich nehmen kann... .



Dann solltest Du lieber direkt über Dein Ableben nachdenken, denn irgendwann erwischt es Dich ohnehin. Das Leben endet immer im Tod. Anders geht es nicht. Und wir können auch nicht jeden Lebensbereich so gestalten, daß niemals jemand zu Schaden kommt. Sonst können wir gleich direkt zuhause bleiben.




> Sollte man auch vermeiden, denn ich denke nicht, dass eine Versicherung für den "Schaden" zu 100% aufkommen wird, wenn man Besoffen ein Auto demoliert.



Kommt darauf an. Wenn Du es absichtlich machst, nicht. Wenn Du nur betrunken dagegen fällst und einen Spiegel abreißt oder den Lack verkratzt, dann natürlich schon. Wäre ja auch noch schöner...



> Den 100%igen Zahnersatz gibt es meines Erachtens auch nicht


 
Ich denke, € 10.000,- zusätzlich zum Erstattungsbetrag Deiner Krankenversicherung sollten in jedem Fall ausreichen. Wenn das nicht genug ist, weiß ich auch nicht, was da schiefgelaufen sein mag.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Von der reinen Präsenz gesundheitlicher Probleme und dem gleichzeitigen, regelmäßigen Konsum einer bestimmten Substanz eine Klassifizierung in die Kategorien "Droge" und "Nicht-Droge" ableiten zu wollen, dürfte kaum klappen.


 
Weswegen die Definition auch an die psychische Wirkung gekoppelt ist, welche bei Nikotin und Ethanol definitiv gegeben und für viele Konsumenten ein wichtiger Aspekt des Konsums ist.
Zu deinen restlichen Spitzfindigkeiten spare ich mir einen Kommentar, da sie Aussagen zu wiederlegen versuchen, die hier niemand gemacht hat.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Ohne jetzt, abgesehen vom Eingangspost, viel vom Thread gelesen zu haben, möchte ich einfach mal meine These verlautbaren. 

Ich denke, dass sich die heutige "verkorkste" Jugend nicht alleine auf die Medien und den Mangel an guten Vorbildern zurückführen lässt. 

Es lassen sich auch Parallelen zum Bildungswesen, der allgemeinen Kultur und dem Elternhaus/sozialem Ursprung ziehen. 

Es ist keinesfalls so, dass nur die Jugend über die letzten Jahrzehnte deutlichen Veränderungen unterworfen war. Auch das Bildungswesen ist schlechter geworden. Wo es früher noch eine große Anzahl gut gebildeter, junger und begeisterter Lehrer gab, bekommt man es heutzutage mit einer Menge launischer, fauler und unwilliger Pädagogen zu tun. 

Dass das Gewaltpotential an Schulen heute deutlich größer ist, als anno dazumal, sollte sich dadurch auch gleich von selbst erklären. Wo eine Möglichkeit, da ein Verbrechen. 

Überhaupt ist Zivilcourage etwas, was heutzutage nur noch sehr wenige Menschen verinnerlichen. 

Natürlich mangelt es aber auch an guten Vorbildern, das ist unbestreitbar. Die Vorbilder der vorherigen Generationen waren alle irgendwie doch ein ganzes Stück intellektueller (abgesehen vielleicht vom Totalausfall der 70er). 
Ein Justin Bieber mit seiner schmalzigen Tolle und seinem schrillen Gesang, oder eine Miley Cyrus mit ihrem übermäßig knappen Kleidungsstücken und ihren, für eine Minderjährige völlig ungehörigen und unmoralischen, Stangentanz, müssen da auf die älteren unter uns schon fast wie Clowns wirken.


----------



## Lan_Party (2. November 2011)

Lehrer. Ja. Es gibt Lehrer die haben einfach Spaß bei der Arbeit und das merkt man auch aber es gibt echte "nichts könner"!
Unser Mathevertretungslehrer hat uns schon bei der ersten stunde gesagt das er kein Bock hat! Er macht das nur um Geld zu verdienen und mehr nicht! Was unsere Noten angeht ist im alles egal. Zum Glück haben wir eine neue bekommen.
Zur Bildung allgemein. Ich hatte von der 5 bis jetzt Bücher von der Schule gehabt die teilweise über 14 Jahre alt waren!!! Wie soll man da noch was lernen. In 10 Jahren ändert sich ja kaum was.  Jetzt mussten wir die meisten Bücher selber kaufen aber die sind auch nicht so alt! Eines kommt sogar von 2010!


----------



## AMDFan2005 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Lehrer. Ja. Es gibt Lehrer die haben einfach Spaß bei der Arbeit und das merkt man auch aber es gibt echte "nichts könner"!
> Unser Mathevertretungslehrer hat uns schon bei der ersten stunde gesagt das er kein Bock hat! Er macht das nur um Geld zu verdienen und mehr nicht! Was unsere Noten angeht ist im alles egal. Zum Glück haben wir eine neue bekommen.
> Zur Bildung allgemein. Ich hatte von der 5 bis jetzt Bücher von der Schule gehabt die teilweise über 14 Jahre alt waren!!! Wie soll man da noch was lernen. In 10 Jahren ändert sich ja kaum was.  Jetzt mussten wir die meisten Bücher selber kaufen aber die sind auch nicht so alt! Eines kommt sogar von 2010!


 
Na immerhin der Wechselstrom wird in den Physikbüchern schon erwähnt. Könnte also schlimmer kommen. 

Besonders "lustig" wird es ja in den wissenschaftlichen Fächern. 
Ist natürlich etwas dämlich, wenn da dann irgendwo die Rede davon ist, dass nichts schneller als die Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist und dann die Schüler den Tag darauf einen Bericht im Fernsehen sehen können, bei dem gerade das CERN und die überschnellen Neutrinos vorgestellt werden. 

Aber naja. Das CERN ist ja auch noch keine 60 Jahre alt. 
Außerdem würde doch nie Jemand darauf kommen, dass es mehr als drei Dimensionen geben könnte. 
Passt schon.


----------



## Lan_Party (2. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Unser Biologiebuch war 14 Jahre alt.  Wer soll sich da noch wundern das es soo junge Mütter gibt. 
Tja da kann man sehen wie tief die Bildung in Deutschland gesunken ist.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (2. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Unsere Bücher sind alle von 2010  

aber an meiner alten schule war das auch so, mit denn ALten Büchern.

Aber was wirklich schlimm ist das immer mehr junge Mädchen so früh schwanger werden ich finde einfach das es mit 18 jahren einfach zufrüh ist für kinder. Man steht noch nciht mal mit einem Bein im leben drin und hat schon ein Kind dem man zeigen muss wie was geht.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (2. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Aber was wirklich schlimm ist das immer mehr junge Mädchen so früh schwanger werden ich finde einfach das es mit 18 jahren einfach zufrüh ist für kinder. Man steht noch nciht mal mit einem Bein im leben drin und hat schon ein Kind dem man zeigen muss wie was geht.


 Teenagerschwangerschaften tauchen aber nunmal fast ausschließlich bei den eher weniger gebildeten Gruppierungen auf.
Das kann man nicht als allgemeines Problem unserer Generation sehen, sondern als ein Problem sozialer Umstände.


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (2. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Naja ich keinne viele vom gym die Schwanger sind


----------



## MetallSimon (2. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Unser Biologiebuch war 14 Jahre alt.  Wer soll sich da noch wundern das es soo junge Mütter gibt.
> Tja da kann man sehen wie tief die Bildung in Deutschland gesunken ist.


 Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Meine Biolehrerin hat öfters Biobücher aus ihrer Schulzeit verwendet(für Kopien,Arbeitsblätter,...) und mit ihren Noten geprahlt(teilweise verrottete Arbeiten mit einer 1).


----------



## Lan_Party (2. November 2011)

MetallSimon schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Meine Biolehrerin hat öfters Biobücher aus ihrer Schulzeit verwendet(für Kopien,Arbeitsblätter,...) und mit ihren Noten geprahlt(teilweise verrottete Arbeiten mit einer 1).



Der Vater einer Klassenkameradien hat mal einige Aufgaben gemacht die er uns aus dem Buch gegeben hat. Dann zeige sie die aufgaben vor und schrieb diese an die Tafel. Der Lehrer konnte die Aufgaben nicht!!! Er meinte alles Wiederholung und danach konnte er sie selber nicht! Ich meine keiner aus der Klasse hat diese verstanden aber das war auch schon wieder ein anderes Niveau. Naja jedenfalls sind die meisten bei ihm Notenmäßig 4-5! Vorher hatte ich eine 2 auf dem Zeugniss und jetzt habe ich eine 6 geschrieben! Andere hatten schriftlich und mündlich eine 1 auf dem Zeugniss und gingen auf das Gymnasium und haben eine 5 oder 6 geschrieben!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Wir wollen doch jetzt nicht über Lehrer ablästern?  Solange man in der 9.Klasse seiner Mathelehrerin nicht beibringen musste, dass ein rechtwinkliges Dreieck keinen Winkel mit mehr als 90° hat, ist doch alles OK! Leider gibt es akuten Lehrermangel und wenn man gewisse Fächer abdecken kann, dann ist man solange man sich nicht halbwegs dumm anstellt, immer angestellt, egal, was man wirklich kann!


----------



## turbosnake (2. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Die Gesamtausgabe Physik die wir bekommen habe, allerdings kaum genutzt haben kommt bon 1991! ist also 20 Jahre alt.!


----------



## Lan_Party (2. November 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Solange man in der 9.Klasse seiner Mathelehrerin nicht beibringen musste, dass ein rechtwinkliges Dreieck keinen Winkel mit mehr als 90° hat, ist doch alles OK!


What!?  Nicht ehrlich oder.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Traurig, aber wahr!
Zum Glück hat sich das dann deutlich mit in der Oberstufe gebessert.
Jetzt werden wir von einem waschechten Dr. der Physik unterrichtet und unser Buch ist von 2007!


----------



## turbosnake (2. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Einer usere Lehrer meinte mal er kennt nur Themen die er gerade unterrichtet sehr gut zum Rest kann er nur Grunsätzliches sagen. War ein Gesichtslehrer.


----------



## Infin1ty (2. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Das hier sollst du jetzt bitte nicht zu persönlich nehmen, aber:
Such dir mal Hobbies. Mit deinem Thread hier wirst du niemanden erreichen und ändern wird sich gar nichts.


----------



## Lan_Party (2. November 2011)

Dann können ja alle Themen über Gott und die Welt geschlossen werden oder!!!?  
Ohne Worte!!!


----------



## Icejester (2. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Die Gesamtausgabe Physik die wir bekommen habe, allerdings kaum genutzt haben kommt bon 1991! ist also 20 Jahre alt.!


 
Gott sei Dank ändert sich die Physik nicht alle fünf Jahre.



turbo94740 schrieb:


> War ein Gesichtslehrer.


 
Hat der Euch in Facebook unterrichtet?


----------



## AMDFan2005 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank ändert sich die Physik nicht alle fünf Jahre.



Vielleicht nicht alle 5 Jahre, aber doch vergleichsweise häufig. 
Gibt ja ständig neue Theorien, Nachweise, sowie Nachweise, dass die alten Theorien eben so nicht ganz stimmen können.



> Hat der Euch in Facebook unterrichtet?


 
Hehe. Der war gut.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht alle 5 Jahre, aber doch vergleichsweise häufig.
> Gibt ja ständig neue Theorien, Nachweise, sowie Nachweise, dass die alten Theorien eben so nicht ganz stimmen können.


 
Und du denkst, das der Schulstoff so weit geht?
Für die Mittelstufe ist der Stoff im Prinzip der gleiche wie vor 50 Jahren!
In der Oberstufe sieht das zwar anders aus, vor allem im LK, aber wirklich "neu" ist der Stoff auch nicht, 20 Jahre "alte" Erkentnisse ist schon für Schulstoff relativ neu!


----------



## Betäubungsmittelticker (2. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Das hier sollst du jetzt bitte nicht zu persönlich nehmen, aber:
> Such dir mal Hobbies. Mit deinem Thread hier wirst du niemanden erreichen und ändern wird sich gar nichts.


 
Seine Hobbies sind Threads zu erstellen mit denen man nichts erreicht.
Alter wie bist du denn drauf


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Die Gesamtausgabe Physik die wir bekommen habe, allerdings kaum genutzt haben kommt bon 1991! ist also 20 Jahre alt.!


 
Ich wäre weite Teile meiner Schulzeit froh gewesen, wenn die Bücher von 91 gewesen wären, aber seit ihr euch ganz sicher, dass das Alter von Schulbüchern irgendetwas mit dem Verhalten von Jugendlichen (alias "Thema dieses Threads") zu tun hat? Ich kenne jetzt die Bücher, in denen die neue Physik für 2012 steht natürlich nicht, aber irgendwie habe ich die Vermutung, dass sie weiterhin nichts über Verhalten, Umgang und Einstellung sagen, sondern sich z.B. auf Naturkonstanten beschränken


----------



## Lan_Party (3. November 2011)

Betäubungsmittelticker schrieb:
			
		

> Seine Hobbies sind Threads zu erstellen mit denen man nichts erreicht.
> Alter wie bist du denn drauf



Laut deinem Namen bin ich besser drauf als du! 

Es ist schon so das gebildete Schüler weniger aggressives verhalten aufweisen als andere. Gestern habe ich noch im Fernsehen gesehen das in Dortmund Nordstadt ein "Saufraum" eingerichtet werden soll. Dort sollen sich die Leute besaufen und ihre Drogen nehmen weil sie sonst in Parks trinken etc. Aber 100m weiter ist ein Kindergarten! Also das ist wirklich unglaublich! Anstatt das sie mal härter zugreifen errichten sie extra noch einen Raum für sowas!


----------



## Infin1ty (3. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Ein jugendlicher der sich darüber beschwert, dass Gangsta Rap daran Schuld
ist, dass die Jugend verkommt und dass Eltern härter durchgreifen müssen.

Hallo ? Normale Jugendliche haben andere Probleme, deswegen auch das "Such dir Hobbies".

Zu den Trinkräumen: Die Alkoholiker dürfen da drinnen nur Bier und Wein konsumieren.
Naja, gut finde ich das trozdem nicht.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Und du denkst, das der Schulstoff so weit geht?
> Für die Mittelstufe ist der Stoff im Prinzip der gleiche wie vor 50 Jahren!
> In der Oberstufe sieht das zwar anders aus, vor allem im LK, aber wirklich "neu" ist der Stoff auch nicht, 20 Jahre "alte" Erkentnisse ist schon für Schulstoff relativ neu!



Schlimm genug, dass er häufig nicht so weit geht. 
IMHO sollte man überhaupt von Büchern wegkommen, eben weil diese viel zu schnell alte Thesen aufweisen, in unserer schnelllebigen Gesellschaft.

@ruyven

Ja. Bezweifle auch stark, dass die Bücher damit etwas zu tun haben. 
Aber wie gesagt, das Fehlen an Autoritätspersonen zu Hause und in der Schule könnte schon ein Grund sein.


----------



## Xerxes300 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

edit: hier stand mist


----------



## Lan_Party (3. November 2011)

@ Infin1ty Klar haben Jugendliche andere sorgen aber darf ich mir keine Gedanken über die anderen da draußen machen?
Zum Saufraum: Denkst du die halten sich daran? Selbst wenn es nur Bier und Wein ist selbst damit kann man richtig voll werden.


----------



## Infin1ty (3. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Das erinnert mich ein wenig an die USA - trinken in der Öffentlichkeit nur mit Papiertüte um die Flasche


----------



## Lan_Party (3. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich ein wenig an die USA - trinken in der Öffentlichkeit nur mit Papiertüte um die Flasche


 Das ist sicher nur in Filmen so.  
Auf meiner Schule gibt es sooo viele Leute die Drogen nehmen da bekommst du von jedem 2. deinen "Stoff". Aber es gibt ja keine Kontrollen an den Schulen. Das währe z.B. wieder sinnvoll. Man darf sowieso nichts aus Schulzeug,Frühstück und Handy mitnehem. Da braucht keiner sagen das ist zu "persönlich".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> @ruyven
> 
> Ja. Bezweifle auch stark, dass die Bücher damit etwas zu tun haben.



@all: Genauso wie Alkoholiker oder die Hobbys einzelner Forumsteilnehmer...




> Aber wie gesagt, das Fehlen an Autoritätspersonen zu Hause und in der Schule könnte schon ein Grund sein.


 
Das hatten wir ja weiter vorne schon intensiver diskutiert - und es bringt uns eben zurück zur Frage der Erziehung. Nicht der der schulischen Ausstattung.


----------



## Lan_Party (3. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Dann sag mir mal einer wieso es mit der Erziehung auf einmal so schlecht läuft? Es kann doch nicht sein das es sooo lange "gut" gelaufen ist und nun alles schief läuft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Dann sag mir mal einer wieso es mit der Erziehung auf einmal so schlecht läuft? Es kann doch nicht sein das es sooo lange "gut" gelaufen ist und nun alles schief läuft.


 
Es läuft doch nicht alles schief.
Du darfst die Ausnahmefälle eben nicht als Maßstab nehmen.
Guck dir doch heute eine Schulklasse aufm Gymnasium an, wer ist denn dabei, der zu deiner Gruppe gehört?


----------



## Infin1ty (3. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

@Lan_Party: Nein, das ist wirklich so. Du kriegst ne saftige Geldstrafe, wenn du öffentlich trinkst.

Ich war in New York, und die Obdachlosen haben aus Flaschen mit Papptüten getrunken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Ich war in New York, und die Obdachlosen haben aus Flaschen mit Papptüten getrunken.


 
Das mit der Papiertüte ist so üblich, da der Verzehr von Alkohol in der Öffentlichkeit verboten ist.
Man will ja die Jugend schützen...


----------



## Lan_Party (3. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

@ Quanti Die Gewalt und Jugendlich und der Alkoholkonsum haben in den Jahren stark zugenommen. Also wird es eher zum "Standard" als zu Ausnahme. Noch(!) ist es eine Ausnahme aber es nimmt immer mehr zu.

@ Infin1ty Hmm. Hätte nie gedacht das es wirklich so ist. 

Was könnte man den gegen diese zunahme tun?

Ich würde mal sagen das mit 16 Jahren jeder(!) Bürger seine Fingerabdrücke abgeben müsste. Wenn dann mal iwas passiert kann man schneller und präziser Herausfinden wer der Täter war. Dadurch das die Leute es wissen steigt auch die Angst Straftaten zu beginnen. Würde ich jetzt mal so sagen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> @ Quanti Die Gewalt und Jugendlich und der Alkoholkonsum haben in den Jahren stark zugenommen. Also wird es eher zum "Standard" als zu Ausnahme. Noch(!) ist es eine Ausnahme aber es nimmt immer mehr zu.


 
Und ich denke, dass es von den Medien mehr gepusht wird, jeder kleine "Ausrutscher" wird gleich zur riesen Sache gemacht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Dann sag mir mal einer wieso es mit der Erziehung auf einmal so schlecht läuft? Es kann doch nicht sein das es sooo lange "gut" gelaufen ist und nun alles schief läuft.


 
Wieso "auf einmal"?
Ich sehe für alle Punkte, die heute als große Probleme kritisiert werden, auch 5, 10, 15 Jahre in der Vergangenheit ansätze. Es ist definitiv ein kontinuirlicher Prozess. Und warum es allgemein so schlecht läuft... - ich bin kein Pädagoge, aber imho eine Kombination aus individualistisch-kapitalistischem Ideal und fehlgeleiteter Kindesförderung, jedenfalls in den mittleren und oberen Gesellschaftsschichten. Unter dem Motto "Selbstvertrauen schaffen" bringt man den Kindern bei, sie wären die besten, unter dem Motto "Talente fördern" ermutigt man sie, zu machen, was sie wollen und unterstützt sie dabei und nach dem Ideal "wer Erfolg haben will, muss sich durchsetzen" wird das ganz gezielt auch zu Lasten anderer gemacht. Kurz: Man erzieht sie nach den Leitidealen, die unsere Gesellschaft spätestens seit den 90ern prägen. Das Ergebniss sind dann, ganz nach Plan, Kinder, die sich für was besseres halten, die gewohnt sind, dass alles nach ihrem Willen abläuft und die es als Selbstverständlichkeit ansehen, dass andere darunter leiden. "Rücksicht", "Respekt" und "Selbstkritik" haben in so einem Weltbild keinen Platz.
Am unteren Ende der Gesellschaft soll es komplett fehlende Erziehung sein -> moderne Spaßgesellschaft. Die Eltern sitzen den ganzen Tag vorm Fernseher, die Kinder machen wiederum was sie wollen. Das gesteigerte Selbstbewusstsein beziehen ggf. aus Computerspielen, k.A. . Auf alle Fälle ein Umfeld, in dem respektvoller Umgang wiederum zum knappen gut wird (nie ein seltenes Problem in den untersten Schichten gewesen). Zum Ende der Schullaufbahn trifft das dann noch auf die moderne Wirtschaft, in der der "Ernst des Lebens" und Disziplin eben nicht nachträglich in einer z.B. Handwerkslehre erzwungen werden, sondern in der Arbeitslosigkeit die einzige Perspektive für Jugendliche ist, deren Eltern die Unzulänglichkeiten der heutigen Bildungseinrichtungen und ihres eigenen Umgangs mit dem Kleinkind in früheren Jahren nicht kompensieren konnten.


----------



## Festplatte (3. November 2011)

Ich gehe auch noch zur Schule und sehe oft andere die Kleinere beleidigen, usw. Scheint so, als ob es viele Leute gibt, die irgendwie frustriert sind und ihre Wut an anderen auslassen.. Ein Trauerspiel... Oder ein Fall von schlechter Erziehung!


----------



## Lan_Party (3. November 2011)

Dazu muss man aber auch sagen das die Jugendlichen teilweise selber schuld sind.
Ich kann mir meine Freunde aussuchen! Ich unternehme nichts mit Drogendealern oder Alkoholikern.
Die Leute sagen das die anderen Schuld sind. Die Politiker sind mal wieder schuld obwohl sie nie was mit Politik zu tun hatten bzw. hat es sie nie interessiert. Wie kann man sagen das jeder andere schuld ist wenn man selber entscheiden kann was aus einem wird!?
Schreib- und Leseschwäche? Ich kenne jemanden der in der Grundschule solch eine schwäche hatte(!) später schrieb er in Deutsch 1en und 2en. 
Der Bruder eines Freundes geht auf ein Gymnasium. Wenn man dort beim rauchen erwischt wird und unter 18 Jahre ist wird man zur Drogenberatung geschickt! In der Haupt- und Realschule bei uns im Dorf werden höchstens die Eltern informiert.
Schon krass wie man sich um die "schwächeren" kümmert.
In der Realschule fliegt man am Anfang der 10 nach London. In der Hauptschule "nur" nach Hamburg.
Das ist doch ungerecht. Die Hauptschüler werden benachteiligt! Ich finde das Bildungssystem läuft falsch!
Die Klassen sind auch zu groß. Mit 30 Schülern in einer Klasse kann kaum einer sein ganzes "Talent" ausreizen.
Btw: Ich geh schlafen. Morgen früh aufstehen und zur Schule. Good N8


----------



## Sieben (3. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Hallo!

Auf Spiegel Online habe ich folgenden Artikel entdekt.

Auszug:



> Es ist so eine Sache mit der Einstellung der Älteren zum Nachwuchs. Dass  die Jugend laut ist, sich schlechter benimmt als früher und sowieso  dümmer und fauler ist als frühere Generationen, wurde schon in der  Antike beklagt - wenn das stimmte, wären wir heute das Produkt eines  seit 3000 Jahren laufenden Verblödungs- und Verrohungsprozesses.



Quelle: Studie zum Umgang mit Problemkindern: Cruel Britannia - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Panorama

Wollt ich mal nur so einwerfen


----------



## Icejester (3. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Der Bruder eines Freundes geht auf ein Gymnasium. Wenn man dort beim rauchen erwischt wird und unter 18 Jahre ist wird man zur Drogenberatung geschickt!


Wie lächerlich!

Und als Elternteil würde ich meinem Nachwuchs auch verbieten, an dieser Drogenberatung teilzunehmen. Das muß man sich mal vorstellen: Da raucht jemand und wird dann auf eine Stufe mit irgendwelchen Halb- und Vollkriminellen gestellt? Was für ein Zeichen setzt denn das? "Ich mußte ja eh schon zur Drogenberatung, also habe ich die erste Stufe ja schon überschritten und überlebt. Kiffen wird also wohl nicht so wild sein." Und dann geht's so weiter. Nee, meine Herren, ohne mich und meine Kinder, falls ich denn welche hätte.



> In der Realschule fliegt man am Anfang der 10 nach London. In der Hauptschule "nur" nach Hamburg.
> Das ist doch ungerecht. Die Hauptschüler werden benachteiligt! Ich finde das Bildungssystem läuft falsch!



Stimmt. Da läuft wirklich was falsch! Wir sind in der 10 auf dem Gymnasium nur nach Münster gefahren. Und jetzt muß ich erfahren, daß wir wohl mindestens Anspruch auf Bali gehabt hätten! Ich werde mal einen Anwalt kontaktieren und schauen, was ich da an Schadenersatz rausholen kann.



> Die Klassen sind auch zu groß. Mit 30 Schülern in einer Klasse kann kaum einer sein ganzes "Talent" ausreizen.


 
Klar. Macht ja auch einen riesigen Unterschied, ob man bei der Klassenarbeit mit 3 oder mit 50 Mann in einem Saal sitzt...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Stimmt. Da läuft wirklich was falsch! Wir sind in der 10 auf dem Gymnasium nur nach Münster gefahren. Und jetzt muß ich erfahren, daß wir wohl mindestens Anspruch auf Bali gehabt hätten! Ich werde mal einen Anwalt kontaktieren und schauen, was ich da an Schadenersatz rausholen kann.


Was soll ich da sagen? Wir waren in der 10 gar nicht weg.



> Klar. Macht ja auch einen riesigen Unterschied, ob man bei der Klassenarbeit mit 3 oder mit 50 Mann in einem Saal sitzt...


In der Tat macht das schon einen Unterschied, finde ich.
Allein das Klackern von 50 Stifen macht einen Wahnsinnig!
Kann zwar sein, dass ich da empfindlich bin, aber ich schreibe Klausuren lieber in kleinen Räumen!
Im Unterricht machen kleine Klassen für introvertierte Schüler verdammt viel aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Klar. Macht ja auch einen riesigen Unterschied, ob man bei der Klassenarbeit mit 3 oder mit 50 Mann in einem Saal sitzt...


 
Klasse. Nicht Klassenarbeit. Die kann man auch mit 90 Leuten schreiben, wenns eine zweite Aufsichtsperson gibt (und Kugelschreiber verboten sind  ). Aber mit 30 Schülern (was fast noch wenig ist. Als ich noch in der Schule war, waren 33 Schüler bereits Regelgröße und in Ethik warens bis zu 37) Unterricht zu machen, ist eine ganz andere Nummer. Da braucht der Lehrer erstmal 5-10 Minuten, bis überhaupt Ruhe in der Klasse ist und wenn dann noch jeder Schüler eine Frage hat, die innerhalb einer Minute beantwortet wird (was bei Einbeziehung der Klasse nicht viel ist, erst recht bei dieser Größe), dann ist am Ende der 45 Minuten vielleicht noch genug Zeit, um die Hausaufgaben vom letzten Mal abzugleichen und die fürs nächste mal zu geben. Aber neues gelehrt (oder gar gelernt) wurde rein gar nichts.
In einigen Fächern mag man das mit Frontalunterricht kompensieren können (mitdenkende Leute, wie sie z.B. die Wirtschaft so gerne geliefert hätte, erhält man dann natürlich nicht...), aber spätestens in Sprachen oder Kunst/Musik geht es einfach nicht, ohne dass sich der Lehrer auch mal gezielt um einzelne Schüler kümmern kann.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (4. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen das mit 16 Jahren jeder(!) Bürger seine Fingerabdrücke abgeben müsste. Wenn dann mal iwas passiert kann man schneller und präziser Herausfinden wer der Täter war. Dadurch das die Leute es wissen steigt auch die Angst Straftaten zu beginnen. Würde ich jetzt mal so sagen.


Ja, ich wünsche mir auch wieder die Gestapo zurück. Und Zuchthaus mit Steineklopfen.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Klasse. Nicht Klassenarbeit. Die kann man auch mit 90 Leuten schreiben, wenns eine zweite Aufsichtsperson gibt (und Kugelschreiber verboten sind  ). Aber mit 30 Schülern (was fast noch wenig ist. Als ich noch in der Schule war, waren 33 Schüler bereits Regelgröße und in Ethik warens bis zu 37) Unterricht zu machen, ist eine ganz andere Nummer. Da braucht der Lehrer erstmal 5-10 Minuten, bis überhaupt Ruhe in der Klasse ist und wenn dann noch jeder Schüler eine Frage hat, die innerhalb einer Minute beantwortet wird (was bei Einbeziehung der Klasse nicht viel ist, erst recht bei dieser Größe), dann ist am Ende der 45 Minuten vielleicht noch genug Zeit, um die Hausaufgaben vom letzten Mal abzugleichen und die fürs nächste mal zu geben. Aber neues gelehrt (oder gar gelernt) wurde rein gar nichts.
> In einigen Fächern mag man das mit Frontalunterricht kompensieren können (mitdenkende Leute, wie sie z.B. die Wirtschaft so gerne geliefert hätte, erhält man dann natürlich nicht...), aber spätestens in Sprachen oder Kunst/Musik geht es einfach nicht, ohne dass sich der Lehrer auch mal gezielt um einzelne Schüler kümmern kann.


 
Wow. Das müssen ja noch Zeiten gewesen sein. 
Zu meiner Schulzeit waren 30-40 Schüler zwar auch die Regel. Dafür aber nur 3-5 Schüler in den Ethik Unterrichtseinheiten. 

Ich denke das größte Problem, mit dem viele Lehrer zu kämpfen habe, ist einfach der mangelhafte Umgang mit "unterrichtsfremden" Medien. 

IMHO bringt Frontalunterricht garnichts. Am besten ist kombinierter Unterricht, bei dem dann wirklich alle Medien genutzt werden. Bietet sich gerade für Fächer wie Geschichte, Erdkunde oder auch Physik ganz gut an. 
Und auch Mathematik ein wenig mit Geschichte zu koppeln (in den Mathematikbüchern einiger Länder, wie BW und Bayern gibt es sogar einige Passagen darüber, die werden aber häufig übersprungen) könnte, meiner Meinung nach, Sinn machen.


----------



## Icejester (4. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Klasse. Nicht Klassenarbeit. Die kann man auch mit 90 Leuten schreiben, wenns eine zweite Aufsichtsperson gibt (und Kugelschreiber verboten sind  ). Aber mit 30 Schülern (was fast noch wenig ist. Als ich noch in der Schule war, waren 33 Schüler bereits Regelgröße und in Ethik warens bis zu 37) Unterricht zu machen, ist eine ganz andere Nummer. Da braucht der Lehrer erstmal 5-10 Minuten, bis überhaupt Ruhe in der Klasse ist und wenn dann noch jeder Schüler eine Frage hat, die innerhalb einer Minute beantwortet wird (was bei Einbeziehung der Klasse nicht viel ist, erst recht bei dieser Größe), dann ist am Ende der 45 Minuten vielleicht noch genug Zeit, um die Hausaufgaben vom letzten Mal abzugleichen und die fürs nächste mal zu geben. Aber neues gelehrt (oder gar gelernt) wurde rein gar nichts.
> In einigen Fächern mag man das mit Frontalunterricht kompensieren können (mitdenkende Leute, wie sie z.B. die Wirtschaft so gerne geliefert hätte, erhält man dann natürlich nicht...), aber spätestens in Sprachen oder Kunst/Musik geht es einfach nicht, ohne dass sich der Lehrer auch mal gezielt um einzelne Schüler kümmern kann.


 
Dafür gibt's ja ab einer bestimmten Klasse ausschließlich Doppelstunden. Und wenn ein Lehrer 5-10 Minuten braucht, um für Ruhe zu sorgen, hat die Lusche im Schuldienst ohnehin überhaupt gleich gar nichts verloren. Echt jetzt. Wenn's nicht augenblicklich ruhig ist, dann hagelt's halt Strafarbeiten, Sechsen und Klassenbucheinträge. Und der wichtigste Teil der Schule sind ohnehin die Hausaufgaben. Im Unterricht kann man in der Regel auch mal pennen, wenn man sich nachher ordentlich daheim hinsetzt.

Außerdem ging es um das Entfalten von Talent. Talent führt zu größerem Wissen. Größeres Wissen führt zu besseren Ergebnissen in Klassenarbeiten. Hierdurch wird schließlich maßgeblich die Note gebildet. Das ganze Gequatsche von Menschen, die sich gern schwafeln hören in Fächern wie Philosophie/Religion, Sowi, Erdkunde ("Oh nein, die erste Welt klaut der dritten Bodenschätze und Kokosnüsse!") braucht ohnehin keine Sau. Wenn da mal einer nicht drankommt, tut das der Welt sicherlich keinen Abbruch.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. November 2011)

Wir hatten in der 10. immer Doppelstunden. Wurde bei uns neu eingeführt also jetzt auch ab der 5. Klasse. Das war eig. auch besser so. Man hatte mehr Zeit um bestimmte Themen zu besprechen und Fragen zu beantworten. Trotzdem muss man sagen das manche Schüler bevorzugt wurden. Einige kamen öfter dran als andere auch wenn die einen öfter aufgezeigt haben. Das kann ja nur dazu führen das man keine Lust mehr hat mitzumachen. Wenn ich 20 mal aufzeige und nur 2 mal drangenommen werde und ein anderer nur 5 mal aufzeigt und immer drangenommen wurde hätte ich auch keine Lust mehr. Wenn dann noch kommt das der andere für diese Stunde eine bessere mündliche Note bekommen hat als ich ist schicht! Und das war oft so!
Die Noten bei uns wurden regelrecht gewürfelt!
Die Mädchen (2) haben nie Sport mitgemacht bzw. nur sehr sehr selten weil sie dafür den Klassenraum aufräumen sollten. Das soll aber ganze 70 min. dauern!? Dann kommt man in die Klasse und es sieht kaum besser aus als vorher! Was bekommen die auf dem Zeugniss eine 3! Andere haben eine 4 bekommen weil sie 4-5 mal ihr Sportzeug nicht dabei hatten.
Dann zu Geschichte etc..
Ein Mädchen hat in all diesen fächern eine 2. Schön und gut wenn sie diese verdient hätte! Wenn ich sie jetzt heute fragen wurde wann die Mauer gefallen ist oder wer der sonnenkönig war wurde sie 1. sagen keine Ahnung und 2. würde sie mich fragen wer das doch sei! 
Andere wussten mehr und haben öfter aufgezeigt und bekamen teilweise nur eine 3!
Lehrer benoten die Schüler falsch! Bestes Bsp. ist Sport. Einer der sich viel mühe in Sport gibt aber nicht so sportlich ist bekommt eine 3 einer der sportlich ist sich aber keine mühe gibt bekommt eine 2 oder gar eine 1! Ich finde wenn man sich immer bemüht das beste zu geben sollte man min. mit einer 2 belohnt werden.


----------



## Icejester (4. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wir hatten in der 10. immer Doppelstunden. Wurde bei uns neu eingeführt also jetzt auch ab der 5. Klasse. Das war eig. auch besser so. Man hatte mehr Zeit um bestimmte Themen zu besprechen und Fragen zu beantworten.



Genau das ist der Sinn von Doppelstunden. Und ich bin auch fest davon überzeugt, daß das gut ist. Zu meiner Zeit haben die an der Realschule hingegen Kurzstunden von 30 Minuten eingeführt. Als Schüler war ich darauf natürlich ein bißchen neidisch, aber im Nachhinein denke ich nicht, daß das der richtige Weg war/ist. Wahrscheinlich gibt's das auch gar nicht mehr.



> Trotzdem muss man sagen das manche Schüler bevorzugt wurden. Einige kamen öfter dran als andere auch wenn die einen öfter aufgezeigt haben. Das kann ja nur dazu führen das man keine Lust mehr hat mitzumachen. Wenn ich 20 mal aufzeige und nur 2 mal drangenommen werde und ein anderer nur 5 mal aufzeigt und immer drangenommen wurde hätte ich auch keine Lust mehr. Wenn dann noch kommt das der andere für diese Stunde eine bessere mündliche Note bekommen hat als ich ist schicht! Und das war oft so!



Den Frust kann ich natürlich nachvollziehen. Allerdings ist es ja nun auch so, daß für die Note nicht alleine die Meldefrequenz entscheidend ist. Und es gibt eben auch schlechte Lehrer. Meine Erfahrung ist, daß die, die wirklich streng sind, in der Regel die besseren weil faireren sind. Vielleicht wäre es ein interessanter Ansatz für Dich, wenn Du Deine Erfahrungen mal diesbezüglich ganz für Dich alleine einordnen würdest.



> Die Noten bei uns wurden regelrecht gewürfelt!
> Die Mädchen (2) haben nie Sport mitgemacht bzw. nur sehr sehr selten weil sie dafür den Klassenraum aufräumen sollten. Das soll aber ganze 70 min. dauern!? Dann kommt man in die Klasse und es sieht kaum besser aus als vorher! Was bekommen die auf dem Zeugniss eine 3! Andere haben eine 4 bekommen weil sie 4-5 mal ihr Sportzeug nicht dabei hatten.



Ach komm! Das mag nicht richtig sein, aber wen interessiert denn die Sportnote? Das ist für den weiteren Lebensweg bei weitem die unwichtigste in der ganzen Schulkarriere, wenn man nicht unbedingt Sport studieren möchte. Wir haben da in der Oberstufe Karnevalslieder gesungen und ansonsten ein bißchen den Ball hin- und hergeworfen, weil überhaupt niemand Bock auf den Blödsinn hatte.



> Dann zu Geschichte etc..
> Ein Mädchen hat in all diesen fächern eine 2. Schön und gut wenn sie diese verdient hätte! Wenn ich sie jetzt heute fragen wurde wann die Mauer gefallen ist oder wer der sonnenkönig war wurde sie 1. sagen keine Ahnung und 2. würde sie mich fragen wer das doch sei!
> Andere wussten mehr und haben öfter aufgezeigt und bekamen teilweise nur eine 3!



Das kenne ich auch. Mädchen sind im Labern oft einfach besser. Das muß man irgendwann akzeptieren. Ich hatte auch so eine in der Klasse, die wahnsinnig viel in Geschichte geredet hat und daher auch mündlich immer eine ganz gute Note hatte. Der Inhalt war eher mittelmäßig. Wahrscheinlich hätte ich sie damals auch dafür nicht leiden können, wenn sie nicht so verdammt geil und ziemlich nett zu mir gewesen wäre. 



> Lehrer benoten die Schüler falsch! Bestes Bsp. ist Sport. Einer der sich viel mühe in Sport gibt aber nicht so sportlich ist bekommt eine 3 einer der sportlich ist sich aber keine mühe gibt bekommt eine 2 oder gar eine 1! Ich finde wenn man sich immer bemüht das beste zu geben sollte man min. mit einer 2 belohnt werden.


 
Das ist natürlich wirklich ein krasses Beispiel für schlechtes Lehrerverhalten. Im Sport sollte immer nur der Einsatz, nie das tatsächliche Ergebnis bewertet werden. Was würde man sonst zum Beispiel mit schlicht und einfach unsportlichen Personen machen? Es gibt ja solche totalen Bewegungslegastheniker. Aber für das Leben ist es total unwichtig, ob Du aus 10 oder 30 Metern einen Ball in einen Korb werfen kannst. Und die können natürlich trotzdem Vorstandsvorsitzender von bspw. RWE werden, weil sowas eben total egal ist. Also würde ich mir über die Note in Sport auch keine Sekunde irgendwelche Gedanken machen.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. November 2011)

Zur Sportnote. Ich glaube nicht das es gut kommen würde wenn du eine 5 in Sport bekommst. Da weis man doch das du einfach nur nichts gemacht hast oder deine Sachen nie dabei hattest.


----------



## Pagz (4. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Zur Sportnote. Ich glaube nicht das es gut kommen würde wenn du eine 5 in Sport bekommst. Da weis man doch das du einfach nur nichts gemacht hast oder deine Sachen nie dabei hattest.


 
Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass man bei dir an der Schule eine 5 in Sport bekommt, obwohl man immer sein Sportzeug dabei hatte und sich immer so gut wie möglich angestrengt hat oder?


----------



## Lan_Party (4. November 2011)

Pagz schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass man bei dir an der Schule eine 5 in Sport bekommt, obwohl man immer sein Sportzeug dabei hatte und sich immer so gut wie möglich angestrengt hat oder?



Nein das meine ich nicht. Ich meine nur das die Mädchen bei uns niemals eine 3 bekommen hätten dürfen! Sie haben im ganzen Jahr max. 20 mal mitgemacht!
In der 9 gab es einen der immer(!) den Unterricht gestört hat! Am pöbeln, schreien, meckern, etc. Trotzdem hat er eine 2 bekommen weil er doch so sportlich war. Er hat sich sogar noch beschwert das er eine 2 bekommen hat!


----------



## Pagz (4. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Hatten die Mädchen denn überhaupt eine Möglichkeit besser als eine 3 zu kriegen?
Wenn nicht, hätte ich lieber Sport mitgemacht

Zu deinem Beispiel mit dem Jungen: Das ist nicht nur so in Sport. Wenn jemand in Mathe gut ist, bekommt er auch automatisch mündlich eine 1, obwohl er nie mitmacht etc. Allerdings erachte ich das jetzt nicht als das Hauptproblem unseres Schulsystems und erst recht nicht als das Hauptproblem (sofern vorhanden) unserer Jugend


----------



## Lan_Party (4. November 2011)

Es führt aber dazu das die Jugend einfach keine Lust mehr dazu hat. Wieso sollte ich mir mühe geben gute Noten zu bekommen wenn andere nichtmal die Hälfte dafür geben. Da ist doch klar das niemand sich noch mühe dafür gibt etwas zu bekommen wofür ein anderer sich nichtmal in kleinster weise anstrengt.
Schule trägt auf jedenfall dazu bei das es schlimmer wird.


----------



## Pagz (4. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Glaube ich nicht. Im Endeffekt ist es immer noch so:
Mehr Mühe --) bessere Noten

Dazu kommt, dass die von dir beschriebene Ungerechtigkeit auch schon vor 30 Jahren existiert hat, da hat sich also nicht viel getan


----------



## Lan_Party (4. November 2011)

Aber die Lehrer sind auch lustloser geworden. Der Unterricht wird nicht geplant. Es wird nach Lust und Laune unterrichtet. Teilweise gar nicht weil der Lehrer eiskalt sagt das er kein Bock hat. 
War bei einem Kumpel so und in der höheren Stufe der technischen assis (BXT 2-1, ich bin in der BXT1-1; die 1 bzw. 2 steht für das Jahr in welchem man ist).
Der Lehrer sagt das er keine Lust hat und die Schüler dürfen machen was sie wollen. Früher war das sicherlich nicht so.


----------



## Pagz (4. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Jaja frühere war eh alles perfekt, die Lehrer sind topmotiviert mit Tafelbildern und Handouts zur Veranschaulichung jede Stunde in die Klassenzimmer gekommen, wo die topvorbereiteten Schüler schon gespannt gewartet haben, dass sie endlich den Schnittpunkt zweier Graphen bestimmen können, das wollten sie schließlich schon immer mal.

Nein, ehrlich, früher lief genau die gleiche Sche*** ab wie heute, nmur teilweise in anderer Weise/die Schei** wird von den Medien meistens noch kräftig gerumgerührt, damit sie auch wircklich jeder richt


----------



## turbosnake (4. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Ich habe das Gefühl das einige Lehrer Schüler ignoriern die nicht mitarbeite (wollen) und Stoff einfach weitermachen.
Einige Lehrer von uns sind auch unvorbereitet wenn irgend etwas nicht wie geplant läuft.


----------



## Pagz (4. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl das einige Lehrer Schüler ignoriern die nicht mitarbeite (wollen) und Stoff einfach weitermachen.
> Einige Lehrer von uns sind auch unvorbereitet wenn irgend etwas nicht wie geplant läuft.


 
Da sind leider teilweise nicht einmal die Lehrer schuld.
Wenn ich mir unseren Lehrplan (G8 Gymnasium) mal so anschaue, können sie gar nicht anders, als weiterzumachen. Wer nicht mitkommt bleibt halt auf der Strecke. So ist unser deutsches Schulsystem nun einmal leider aufgebaut


----------



## turbosnake (4. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Wir bis vor der Herbstferien der Stoff aus der 9 zu Ende zu gemacht (2 Weltkreig) in Frz haben wir in einigen Jahren auch nicht den Stoff geschaft.
Also sind die Lehpläne nicht unbedingt schafbar.


----------



## Baumhous3 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Ich bin ebenso 17 Jahre alt und ebenso Teil der „verkorksten“ Jugend, aber ich sehe vieles ein wenig anders.
  Ich respektiere meine Eltern und meinen Bruder und ich achte auf meine Schulnoten, weil mir ein gutes Abitur und meine Familie einfach wichtig sind. Aber trotzdem muss man sein Leben doch nicht wie in der Bibel führen? Wichtig ist es einfach das Auge für ein angebrachtes Maß zu behalten. Du kannst nicht alles verteufeln.

  Deutschland geht auch nicht vor die Hunde wenn man in den Sommerferien mal ne Tüte raucht oder ordentlich einen über den Durst trinkt und dann die ersten 3 Stunden Blau macht um sich mit ner hübschen Frau in Cafe zu setzen. Und ja, ich habe auch schon jemanden gemobbt. Wer von Papa nen 5er Bmw bekommt und den innerhalb von 48 Stunden schrottet, hats verdient. Das ist mit Sicherheit aber kein neues Problem, früher hat man es nur nicht so aufgeplustert. Und auf die Schule beschränkt ist es schon garnicht.
  Was denkst du denn wie es in deiner hochverehrten Politik zu geht? Glaub mir, du wir mit Sicherheit nicht Präsident der USA wegen deinem Können oder deinem freundlichen Lächeln. Da sind Ellebogen und Ränkeschmiede gefragt. Mobbing auf höchsten Niveau. War so, ist so, wird immer so sein.
  Auch wenn es wirklich schade ist das sich kaum noch jemand für Politik interessiert oder gar ein Buch darüber liest.

  Pöbeln, schreien und Meckern hat doch absolut nichts mit der sportlichen Leistung zu tun oder? Wo du doch so hinter dem Leistungsgedanken stehst. Wenn sich der Betreffende nicht anstrengen muss dann ist das doch schön für ihn, wenn du um deine Note kämpfen musst ist das dein Problem. Was definierst du unter Mühe? Man muss sich doch nicht aufwärmen wie auf LSD oder? Es reicht doch bei den Leistungsabnahmen die entsprechende Leistung zu bringen.
  Ich kenne das aus einer anderen Perspektive, ich hab diese Mitleidnoten in Sport gehasst, weil es die in keinem anderen Fach gab. Wenn wirklich so Bewegungslegastheniker 18 Sekunden auf 100m brauchen oder bei 1,15m die Latte reißen und dann ne 3 bekommen, das find ich grausam.

  Ingesamt würde dem Thread hier weniger Geheule gut stehn. Du bist in Deutschland, einem der höchst entwickelsten Ländern der Welt mit einem der besten Schulsysteme. Du kannst als Lehrer doch nicht alles für jeden Idioten wiederholen, in der Oberstufe kann man Eigeninitiative erwarten.


----------



## Pagz (4. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



> Wir bis vor der Herbstferien der Stoff aus der 9 zu Ende zu  gemacht (2 Weltkreig) in Frz haben wir in einigen Jahren auch nicht den  Stoff geschaft.
> Also sind die Lehpläne nicht unbedingt schafbar.​


Genau das meine ich. 
Muss im Grunde auch so sein, schließlich werden die ganzen Lehrpläne zu 90% von Leuten gemacht, die in ihrem stillen Büro im Kultusministerium sitzen und keine AHnung haben, wie so ein Unterricht abläuft


----------



## turbosnake (4. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Was eher ein Problem an den Schulen ist ist magelnde Planung.
So sind für die Zeit wo Lehrer nicht da sind (ich meine Austausch, (Klassen)fahrten etc, alles was lange feststeht),
scheinbar keine "Aushilfen" vorgesehen, Wir bekommen einfach aufgaben un müsse diese alleine bearbeiten!


----------



## Pagz (4. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Baumhous3 schrieb:


> Deutschland geht auch nicht vor die Hunde wenn man in den Sommerferien mal ne Tüte raucht oder ordentlich einen über den Durst trinkt und dann die ersten 3 Stunden Blau macht um sich mit ner hübschen Frau in Cafe zu setzen.



Wenn das in größeren Dimensionen geschieht (worauf es dann unvermeidlich hinauslaufen würde), dann wäre das schon ein Problem (siehe Amerika)
Gerade der Aspekt von Schule soll auf das Leben vorbereiten: Man bereitet sich nicht auf das Leben vor, indem man gerade mal nicht zur Schule geht, weil man halt nicht will. Im Job würde das nicht gehen!



> Und ja, ich habe auch schon jemanden gemobbt. Wer von Papa nen 5er Bmw bekommt und den innerhalb von 48 Stunden schrottet, hats verdient.


Nein hat er nicht! Nur weil du neidisch auf ihn bist gibt das dir nicht das Recht ihn zu mobben



> Das ist mit Sicherheit aber kein neues Problem, früher hat man es nur nicht so aufgeplustert. Und auf die Schule beschränkt ist es schon garnicht.



Richtig, aber auch das gibt dir oder jedem anderen nicht das Recht es genauso zu machen. Wenn jeder so denkt, wird es das Problem auch in 50 Jahren noch genauso oder schlimmer geben



> Auch wenn es wirklich schade ist das sich kaum noch jemand für Politik interessiert oder gar ein Buch darüber liest.


Das stimmt leider auch
netter nebeneffekt unserer Wohlstandsgesellschaft: Da denkt jeder alles klappt schon so, da muss er sihc nicht einmischen



> Ich kenne das aus einer anderen Perspektive, ich hab diese Mitleidnoten in Sport gehasst, weil es die in keinem anderen Fach gab. Wenn wirklich so Bewegungslegastheniker 18 Sekunden auf 100m brauchen oder bei 1,15m die Latte reißen und dann ne 3 bekommen, das find ich grausam.


Was viele nicht verstehen: In Mathe bekommst du auch keine gute Note, nur weil du dich angestrengt hast, aber ansonsten eine absolute Matheniete bist


> Du bist in Deutschland mit einem der besten Schulsysteme.



Leider nicht, auch wenn das gerne von den politikern suggeriert wird


----------



## pringles (4. November 2011)

Ich komm mit fast allen Lehrern zurecht, selbst wenn man selbst sagt, dass da oder da mal eine andere mündliche Note angebracht wäre. 
Aber ab einem bestimmtem Grad wird es ekelig: Eine Lehrkraft, deren Unterrichtsmethoden ziemlich daneben waren (nach einem Elternabend, wo sie sich vorgestellt hat haben meine Eltern richtig Mitleid mit mir gehabt), da sie einfach nur rumgebrüllt hat und Kritikunfähig war. Als dann die Eltern eines Kumpels sie bei einem späteren Elternsprechtag darauf hinwiesen das ihr Unterrichtsstiel nicht perfekt sei, wurde er nicht nur 2 Noten schlechter, sondern sie hat ihn fast jede Stunde so richtig fertig gemacht   
Als anderes Beispiel wäre auch noch der Chemieunterricht erwähnenswert, wo ein Kumpel von mir eine 1 bekommen hat obwohl er eigentlich nur Mittelmaß war selbst wenn er mal ne Antwort nicht wusste hat sie ihn in Schutz genommen, das er ja nur kurz das vergessen hätte 
Man könnte ja auch noch die Lehrkräfte erwähnen, die teilweise sogar nach 2 Jahren noch nicht unsere Namen konnten, aber das ist dann doch noch was anderes.

Edit: und sowas läuft auf einem Gymnasium


----------



## ChaoZ (4. November 2011)

Jemanden zu mobben, der einen wohlhabenden Vater hat, ist falsch. Lass dem Jungen doch sein Leben - hat nunmal Glück gehabt.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. November 2011)

pringles schrieb:
			
		

> Als dann die Eltern eines Kumpels sie bei einem späteren Elternsprechtag darauf hinwiesen das ihr Unterrichtsstiel nicht perfekt sei, wurde er nicht nur 2 Noten schlechter, sondern sie hat ihn fast jede Stunde so richtig fertig gemacht
> Als anderes Beispiel wäre auch noch der Chemieunterricht erwähnenswert, wo ein Kumpel von mir eine 1 bekommen hat obwohl er eigentlich nur Mittelmaß war selbst wenn er mal ne Antwort nicht wusste hat sie ihn in Schutz genommen, das er ja nur kurz das vergessen hätte



Bei meinem Cousen ist es genauso! Er hat in Deutsch mit jemandem etwas Vorgetragen. Alles wirklich alles war perfekt. Einziges Manko der Lehrer mochte den Dichter nicht! Was bekommt er eine 3! Alle(!) aus der Klasse sagten das er eine 1 verdient hätte!
So nun eine andere Schülerin. Anderer Dichter. Vorteil: Der Lehrer mochte und kannte der dichter persönlich. Teilweise wusste sie nichts auf fragen. Einiges fehlte, kein Hand out wenig Infos. Was bekam sie eine 1!
Also das ist schon krass!
Btw: Zur Politik. Da würde ich es nicht so sehen. Klar die Jugend interessiert sich leider kaum noch für Politik aber ich denke es so das sie meinen das die Politiker sich nicht für die Jugend interessieren und wieso sollten sie sich dann für die Politiker interessieren.
Schade. Wirklich schade. Ich interessiere mich für Politik weil ich wissen will was.in Deutschland noch so passieren wird.
Das beste politische System haben die Österreicher wie ich finde. Soweit ich weis entscheidet dort das Volk sprich Demokratie. Hier die Politiker sprich Diktatur nur etwas Demokratischer.


----------



## Baumhous3 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Wenn es in größeren Dimensionen geschehen würde, wie geschrieben das Maß ist wichtig. In der entsprechenden Dosis kann alles ein Gift sein und jedes Gift eine Medizin. Das muss jeder mit sich selbst abmachen, ich spiele ziemlich hochklassig Fußball, daher achte ich auf meinen Körper.

  Mit der Arbeitsmoral mag stimmen, aber es kann doch auch nicht der Zweck der Schule sein von vorneherein zu funktionieren? Man muss Fehler machen und die Konsequenzen tragen. Es gibt einfach Leute an denen zieht das Leben vorbei ohne dass sie es gelebt haben. Aka 35, Jungfrau, sucht. Ansonsten ist es natürlich wichtig die Schule zu besuchen, ich habe keine Fehlstunden dieses Jahr. Aber für mich persönlich ist es fast ein unvollständiger Charakter wenn jemand sagt er habe noch nie getrunken, in der Nase gebohrt, mit Schneebällen auf Passanten geworfen etc.

Natürlich bin ich neidisch und vielleicht bin ich jung und unvernünftig, aber ich konnte nicht widerstehen. Wisst ihr was ich meine wenn euch ein Mensch vom Scheitel bis zur Sohle zu wider ist? IQ von 85 – Papa spendet aber fleißig dem Förderverein dass der Junge auch schön bis zum Abi getragen wird. Hat nen Iphone und ist zu dämlich es richtig zu Bedienen. Trägt Klamotten im Wert von 800€ und lässt das Preisschild dran dass es auch jeder sieht. Und ist ja nicht so dass es nur mir so geht. Der hat sich doch Tatsächlich zum Stufensprecher aufstellen lassen und 2/209 stimmen bekommen. Ich weiß wer beim nächsten Sportfest wieder richtig leiden muss, der ist Aufgrund seiner Wampe in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse wie ich beim Ringen haha. Aber gut lassen wir das, normalerweise bin ich nicht so, das ist der einzige Fall. Greenpeacemitglied und ich hab letztes Jahr Sylvester keine Raketen gekauft sondern das Geld gespendet. Nicht das es heißt ich wär asozial.

  Im weltweiten Vergleich schneidet das Schulsystem gut ab. Ich habe in den Osterferien ein Praktikum an einer Columbianischen Grundschule gemacht und konnte bei Freunden unterkommen. Man nimmt danach einiges für weniger Selbstverständlich. Mir ist klar dass die Skandinavischen Systeme besser abschneiden, mehr indiviuelle Förderung etc. Ich fühle mich in Deutschland aber nicht unwohl, auch wenn ich die Steuergelder anders Verwalten und Inverstieren würde.

  „Das beste politische System haben die Österreicher wie ich finde. Soweit ich weis entscheidet dort das Volk sprich Demokratie. Hier die Politiker sprich Diktatur nur etwas Demokratischer.“
  Stimmt in Östereich gibts keine Politiker, da macht man wegen Milcher/Zucker ne Volksabstimmung. Du interessiest dich für Politik? Dann erklär mich doch mal die Vorteile der Österreicher Demokratier ggnüber der Deutschen und sagen wir der Schwedischen.
  Ich weiß nichtmal ob ich die Demokratie so doll finde. Wenn man da bedenkt welche Idioten da alle mitmischen, guck dir doch mal den Rechten Anteil in Östereich an. Ist wohl das geringste Übel, hat ein schlauer Mann gesagt.

Den Spiegelartikel find ich lesenswert, Danke dafür.


----------



## Lan_Party (4. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Klar kann da jeder Idiot mitmischen aber(!) ich wette das 80% der Deutschen den Griechen nicht 1 Cent gegeben hätten!
Es gibt überall nach und Vorteile daran kann man nichts ändern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Wow. Das müssen ja noch Zeiten gewesen sein.
> Zu meiner Schulzeit waren 30-40 Schüler zwar auch die Regel. Dafür aber nur 3-5 Schüler in den Ethik Unterrichtseinheiten.



Kommst du vielleicht aus nem Land, wo Religion/Ethik freiwillig sind?
Bei uns war es Pflicht, sich auf Staatskosten religiös indoktrinieren zu lassen (es lebe der säkularisierte Staat. Irgendwo.) - oder Ethik zu machen. Und wir hatten genau zwei Lehrer, die das Fach geben konnten (an einem Gymnasium, das Jahrgänge mit ca. 120-150 Schülern gestartet hat) -> Das wird schnell eng. Zumal du ja pro Jahrgangsstufe auch nur einen Slot machen kannst, weil die Schüler eben anders gruppiert sind, als in anderen Stunden.



> Ich denke das größte Problem, mit dem viele Lehrer zu kämpfen habe, ist einfach der mangelhafte Umgang mit "unterrichtsfremden" Medien.
> IMHO bringt Frontalunterricht garnichts. Am besten ist kombinierter Unterricht, bei dem dann wirklich alle Medien genutzt werden. Bietet sich gerade für Fächer wie Geschichte, Erdkunde oder auch Physik ganz gut an.



Also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen:
Ich hasse Frontalunterricht wie die Pest, aber der Sinn diverser Medien hat sich mir nie erschlossen. Sicher: Wenn man in Erdkunge mehrere Karten braucht, dann geht das mit nem Overhead (oder, falls sowas mitlerweile in Klassenzimmern vorhanden ist, nem Beamer) schneller, als mit einem Kartenständer und wenn z.B. ein politisches Thema diskutiert werden soll, bringt man die Schüler mit einem guten Video (falls existent) bequemer auf einen einheitlichen Kenntnissstand, als durch vorlesen. Aber ein Lehrer, der nicht in der Lage ist, ein Thema mit Tafel und Kreide zu erarbeiten - der schafft das auch nicht mit Powerpoint und Augmented Reality.
Hatte mal das Vergnügen, in einer US-amerikanischen Schule einen Tag am Unterricht teilzunehmen. Die hatten dann in Bio ein virtuelles Labor. Man hat die Schaltflächen angeklickt, die die Versuchsschritte symbolisierten und konnte dann dann Versuchsablauf und Ergebnis begutachten. In einfachen Piktogramen. Sorry - aber das hat imho genausoviel Informationsgehalt, wie wenn man die Schritte nennt und das Ergebnis aufschreibt.
Entweder man macht Sachen real -dann kommt eine Praxiskomponenten hinzu- oder man macht sie auf irgend eine Art. Einen Unterschied für die Bildung macht das nicht - da geht es um den Umgang damit. Trichtere ich meinen Schülern ein, das sie hier diese Formel verwenden müssen und dann mit dem Ergebnis das und das machen - oder bringe ich ihnen bei, ein Problem zu analysieren, damit sie in Zukunft selbstständig sehen können, welche Formeln die vorhandenen Informationen mit dem gewünschten Ergebniss verknüpfen?
Dafür braucht man keine Medien, da reicht notfalls ein Stock und ein Sandkasten. Aber dafür braucht man die Möglichkeit (= Zeit pro Schüler) und die Fähigkeit (= Motivation und ein bißchen Konzept) um mit den Schülern zu interagieren. Sonst hat man kein Feedback, was sie nicht lernen, was sie pauken und was sie tatsächlich verstehen und somit auch keine Möglichkeit, die vorhandenen Lücken zu stopfen.
Und, um mal wieder eine Annäherung an das Thema zu versuchen: Man braucht Schüler, die da auch mitmachen. Das heißt Schüler, die Schule als Institution respektieren. Schüler, die zu soviel Selbstkritik fähig sind einzusehen, dass sie mit ihrer bisherigen Lebenserfahrung nicht beurteilen können, was sie ggf. nochmal brauchen werden. Und man braucht Schüler, die die Möglichkeit haben, sich auch mal aus anderer Quelle Tipps zu holen. Sei es, weil sie untereinander zusammenarbeiten (anstatt andere spätestens ab der Mittelstufe in die Kategorien Opfer/Sklave/Konkurrent einzuteilen) oder weil sie zu Hause oder bei Nachhilfeangeboten, die sich Eltern auch leisten können, die ausführliche Erklärung holen können, die in der Schule dann wirklich Klassengrößen <20 erfordern würde.




Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wir hatten in der 10. immer Doppelstunden. Wurde bei uns neu eingeführt also jetzt auch ab der 5. Klasse. Das war eig. auch besser so. Man hatte mehr Zeit um bestimmte Themen zu besprechen und Fragen zu beantworten.



Also bei mir waren Einzelstunden noch häufig. Wir hatten auch bis in die 13 hinein Fächer, die z.B. dreistündig unterrichtet wurden, also gar nicht in ein reines Doppelstundenraster passen würden. Wenn das mitlerweile anders ist, hat man das kleinste Problem bei großen Klassen ja umgangen 


Bezüglich der restlichen Individualerfahrungen mit ungerechter Behandlung durch einzelne Lehrer:
Ich bitte darum, beim Thema zu bleiben - und das betrifft die ganze Jugend. Grundlegende Fehler im Bildungssystem, die sich auf alle Jugendlichen auswirken, gehören da noch am Rande mit rein (und mit Erziehung haben hier wohl auch zu wenig Leute Erfahrung, als dass man sich über das Kernthema unterhalten könnte...), aber inkompetente Lehrer, von denen es immer und überall welche gibt, oder die Notenvergabe in einzelnen Fächern, sicherlich nicht.




Pagz schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir unseren Lehrplan (G8 Gymnasium) mal so anschaue, können sie gar nicht anders, als weiterzumachen. Wer nicht mitkommt bleibt halt auf der Strecke. So ist unser deutsches Schulsystem nun einmal leider aufgebaut


 
Und genau das meine ich mit der Klassengröße: Jeder Schüler hat mal Probleme, dem Unterricht zu folgen. Sei es wegen Krankheit oder persönlicher Unfähigkeit. Die einzige Möglichkeit an der Stelle ist, dass es ihm jemand nochmal genau erklärt. Das können die Eltern sein - wenn sie selbst gebildet genug sind (Stichwort: Klassenungerechtigkeit). Das können, in Ausnahmefällen, Mitschüler sein - wenn die Bedeutung von Schule anerkannt und Hilfsbereitschaft eine Selbstverständlichkeit sind (wenn Schule generell ******* und cool das einzig wichtige ist, dann eben nicht). Das können Nachhilfelehrer sein (womit wir schon wieder bei der sozialen Ungerechtigkeit werden, denn die kosten mehr, als mancher hat). Oder es kann der Lehrer selbst sein - aber nur, wenn er genug Zeit für den einzelnen Schüler hat. Und das hat er im heutigen Schulsystem nicht mehr.

Verhängnissvoll ist dabei halt, dass viele Fächer kontinuirlich aufeinander aufbauen. Fast alle Leute, mit denen ich mich unterhalte, die "schlecht in Naturwissenschaften sind", waren das nicht immer. Sie haben irgendwann, meist zwischen siebter und zehnter Klasse, mal einen Durchhänger oder Probleme mit einem bestimmten Thema gehabt. Und damit fehlten ihnen die Grundlagen für die restliche Schulzeit und ohne die Grundlagen für Verständnis blieb dann der restliche Lernerfolg aus -> keine Ahnung, viel Frust.
In z.B. Sprachen ist das etwas weniger ausgeprägt, denn da ist es oft ein Fleißproblem und mit dem nötigen Druck kann es auch ohne Fachkompetenz weggepaukt werden. Aber wenn der Schüler nie Respekt gelernt hat, dann prallt Druck seitens der Schule einfach ab - und seine Eltern gehören eben zu denen, die ihn nie unter Druck gesetzt haben oder das machen würden.
N halbes Jahr später ist er dann nur noch eingeschränkt in der Lage, dem Unterricht überhaupt zu folgen und hat somit einen unaufholbaren Rückstand, der leicht zu beheben gewesen wäre, hätte man sich mit ihm in dem Fach intensiver auseinandergesetzt und so das Problem rechtzeitig bemerkt.




turbosnake schrieb:


> Was eher ein Problem an den Schulen ist ist magelnde Planung.
> So sind für die Zeit wo Lehrer nicht da sind (ich meine Austausch, (Klassen)fahrten etc, alles was lange feststeht),
> scheinbar keine "Aushilfen" vorgesehen, Wir bekommen einfach aufgaben un müsse diese alleine bearbeiten!


 
Das war schon zu meiner Zeit ein Kostenproblem. Wie gesagt: Zielklassengröße 33. D.h. die Schule kriegt "Schülerzahl/33 aufgerundet" Lehrerstellen. Das reicht so schon hinten und vorne nicht, denn z.B. für einen Oberstufenchemiekurs bekommst du auf einer Schule keine 33 Schüler zusammen (es sei denn, du hast 10+ Parallelklassen), also wird der Durchschnitt nur erreicht, in dem woanders eine noch höhere Belastung stattfindet. Reserven, um dann mal für einen fehlenden Lehrer einzuspringen, gibt es schlichtweg nicht mehr.
Wir hatten dann so einen afaik ehrenamtlichen Altlehrer, der häufiger eingesprungen ist. Für den war die Klasse immer ruhig, weil er jemanden in 3 m Entfernung eh nicht mehr gehört hat, unterrichten konnte er auch nicht, weil er weder wusste, was für ein Fach er vertreten sollte noch was man in dem Fach macht - aber vom Krieg erzählen konnte er


----------



## Lan_Party (4. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

@ ruyven_macaran 
Der Mathelehrer eines Klassenkameraden ist in diesem Punkt sehr vorbildlich! Wenn ein Schüler nicht mitgekommen ist oder das Thema gar nicht verstanden hat wird es kurz mit der Klasse nochmal durchgenommen max. 30 min wenn dann immernoch unklarheiten bestehen kann der Schüler wenn er den möchte zum Lehrer nach Hause gehen und Er erklärt dem Schüler alles nochmal in Ruhe. Das ist Kompetenz die einfach fehlt. Klassen sollten nicht größer als 20 Schüler sein! So kann man die Schüler am besten nach ihren wissen und wollen bewerten. Bei 30 Schülern 15 drannehmen und hören was sie zum Thema zu sagen haben kostet viel Zeit und so kommt man dem Stoff nicht hinterher.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

@Ruyven

Nein. Ich komme aus einem Land, in dem Sekularität die größte Sünde seit Homosexualität und Freimaurerei darstellt. 

War wirklich recht schlimm, zu meiner Schulzeit. Als einer von nur 3 Ethikschülern wurde man während der restlichen Schulzeit regelrecht gemobbt. 

Noch schlimmer war es aber in den Jahren davor, an einer anderen Schule. Da gab es keinen Ethikunterricht, sondern nur einen unsauberen, Graffitiverschmierten Aufenthaltsraum. Die 4 anderen Schüler hatten nichts anderes zu tun, als sich zu prügeln (ohne Aufsicht geht das ja ganz gut) und als "Außenseiter" (alle 4 stammten aus der selben türkischen Gemeinde und teilten sich dadurch natürlich eine Kultur und Herkunft) war ich im Prinzip das beliebteste Ziel. 

Auch immer wieder ganz "toll" sind natürlich die Schulen, an denen es jahrelang weder Ethikunterricht noch Aufenthaltsräume gab. Man wird ganz schnell zum "beliebtesten" Mitschüler, wenn man 2 Stunden nach allen anderen in der Schule eintrifft oder 2 Stunden eher nach Hause gehen darf. 

Schätze mal, diese Art des Seperatismus könnte auch ein Grund für die verkorkste Jugend sein. Richtige Solidarität kann da ja nicht entstehen.

Abgesehen davon, ist Religionsunterricht natürlich auch die ultimative Verblödung. 
Das muss man sich einmal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen: Noten für den eigenen *Glauben*.


----------



## Rollora (4. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> @ ruyven_macaran
> Der Mathelehrer eines Klassenkameraden ist in diesem Punkt sehr vorbildlich! Wenn ein Schüler nicht mitgekommen ist oder das Thema gar nicht verstanden hat wird es kurz mit der Klasse nochmal durchgenommen max. 30 min wenn dann immernoch unklarheiten bestehen kann der Schüler wenn er den möchte zum Lehrer nach Hause gehen und Er erklärt dem Schüler alles nochmal in Ruhe. Das ist Kompetenz die einfach fehlt. Klassen sollten nicht größer als 20 Schüler sein! So kann man die Schüler am besten nach ihren wissen und wollen bewerten. Bei 30 Schülern 15 drannehmen und hören was sie zum Thema zu sagen haben kostet viel Zeit und so kommt man dem Stoff nicht hinterher.


Das ist der Idealfall - dazu muss man aber bedenken, dass bei den wenigen Stunden die dem Lehrer heutzutage zur Verfügung stehen, man irrsinnig im Stoff zurückfällt, wenn man sich bei einer 50 Minütigen Einheit vielleicht jedesmal 30 Minuten zum Wiederholen nimmt (und wer weiß wenn andere Fragen auftauchen sogar länger).
Das kann ich dir, als einer der Teilzeit unterrichtet, und genau das, was bei mir in Erziehung, Schule falsch gelaufen ist, versucht besser zu machen, aus einer gewissen Erfahrung heraus sagen.
Ich verfolge auch den personenzentrierten Ansatz, auch an der Uni (wo ich auch lehre), das heißt, einfach gesagt, dass man sich für jedes Individuum mit seinen eigenen Problemen versucht Zeit zu nehmen und den Unterricht nachdem man Feedback erhalten hat, jedes mal überarbeitet um ihn noch besser auf eben jene einzelne zusätzlich abzustimmen. Dass das bei vielen Schülern, bzw hunderten Studierenden nicht leicht ist, erscheint sicher klar.

Ruyven hat hier auch recht, wenn er (im groben) sagt, es ist nicht das Medium, sondern der Lehrer selbst, der den Stoff vermittelt.
Die Vermischung aus Multimedia und Frontalunterricht ändert nicht wirklich was am "Interessant sein" des Unterrichts. Eher im Gegenteil: ist der Lehrer keiner, der mit Tafel und Kreide gut vortragen kann, mag er kurz erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit mit neuen Medien erlangen. Diese werden aber viel zu oft falsch verwendet ("Death by Powerpoint") oder inflationär, sodass es tatsächlich (gemessen!) dazu führt, dass die Aufmerksamkeitsspanne FÄLLT, also kürzer wird.
Das sage ich als "Frontal-Unterricht-Hasser" (bin kein Auditiver Typ, man musste schon WIRKLICH gut vortragen können, damit ich mich länger als 5 Minuten konzentrieren konnte).

Über Planung, Organisation usw könnte man Tausend Seiten lang diskutieren, aber ich glaube das hat nur Sinn, wenn die Leute sich einen Blick über den Tellerrand genehmigen:
In der Diskussion um neue Lehr&Lernsysteme oder Schul/Ausbildungssysteme mischen sich immer wieder Leute ein, die vor 20, 30 Jahren in der Schule waren, es sich damals schon einfach gemacht haben, indem sie den Lehrer als "den bösen" hingestellt haben, und das bis heute tun. Die Lehrer waren schuld an ihrem Versagen, zogen mit den damaligen Unterrichts und Strafmethoden oft nicht unschuldig Hass auf sich.

Aber nur wer schon mal ein bisschen geschnuppert hat, was ein Lehrer heutzutage alles Leisten muss, wie viel Zeitaufwand nötig ist (und vorallem: WÄRE, wenn er es allen rechtmachen soll) und wie der Öffentliche Ruf, die Bezahlung und das Recht des Lehrers demgegenüber steht, sollte hier eher seine Meinung vertreten. Schwarz/Weiß-Malerei bringt in diesem Thema nichts.
Es gibt schließlich nicht nur einen Schuldigen: 
Das System - nicht allein.
Die Schüler - nicht allein, am allerwenigsten die Schüler
Neue Medien - Internet, Computer, Fernsehen -> ADHS, Amokläufe, Killerspiele? Auch nicht
die Lehrer - auch nicht allein. Es ist zwar lächerlich, nach welchen Methoden man heutzutage unterrichtet wird (Uralt, gähn...) aber umgekehrt: diese Methoden funktionieren in abgewandelten Varianten seit tausenden Jahren (das ist kein Grund daran festzuhalten, doch tun es viele) und plötzlich scheinen sie weniger effektiv zu sein? Nochmal die Frage: glaubt wirklich wer, es liegt an den Lehrern?
Neue Medien 2: es gibt zu viele Möglichkeiten wo man sich über Schule mokieren kann, die (Boulevard-) Zeitungen, oft dem Niveau ausgerechnet von Problemschülern entsprechend, kauen die Meinung vor, dass Lehrer unfähig sind und boykottiert gehören. Diese faulen, überbezahlten hunde.
Schließlich ein weiterer (von vielen) Faktoren:
Eltern. Auch nicht alleine deren Schuld, aber von vielen Problemkindern die Hauptverdächtigen. Alle Problemkinder haben gemein, dass etwas in der Familie nicht stimmt. Auch alle Amokläufer haben dies gemein. Das ist doch eine seltsame Tatsache (gut, sie trugen auch alle Unterhosen, tranken Wasser und aßen ab und an Brot, manche haben sogar "Killerspiele" gespielt). Es ist nunmal aber doch so, dass immer weniger Eltern Zeit für ihre Kinder haben, sich im frühen alter viel mit ihnen Beschäftigen, ihnen etwas lernen oder sie bei der kindlichen Neugierde begleiten, ihnen die Welt erklären, SOWIE sie zu erziehen und ihnen Manieren wie Respekt beibringen. Das hat zwei Effekte: ein schlechteres Verhältnis zu den Eltern (vorallem die Ansprechperson bei Problemen fällt weg), sowie ein ordentliches Betragen in Klasse und Schule.


Lan_Party schrieb:


> Erziehung. Ein wichtiges oder auch weniger  wichtiges Thema in Deutschland. Die Jugend heutzutage hat kaum noch  Respekt vor dem Gesetzt. Es wird geklaut, getrunken, gekifft, gekloppt,  gemobbt und geschwenzt.
> Es fängt schon im frühen Alter an. Kinder  kommen mit 14 Jahren ins Krankenhaus und das mit einer  Alkoholvergiftung. Aus Langeweile werden schwächere geschlagen. Man  beleidigt andere ohne das man mal ein Wort gewechselt hat. Es werden  Sachen geklaut und das sogar noch früher! Mit 12 Jahren klauen Kinder  was sie in die Finger bekommen. Bestraft können sie nur von den Eltern  werden aber das ist Ihnen ja anscheinend egal.
> Was ist aus dieser  Jugend geworden? Ich schäme mich für mein Alter! Ich bin 17 und schaue  mir meinesgleichen an. Betrunken und bekifft. Kein Respekt vor den  Eltern. Schule kennt man nicht mehr.
> Wieso machen die Eltern dieser  Kinder und Jugendlichen nichts dagegen? Wie hat es angefangen? Wie wird  es weitergehen? Was wird aus Deutschland?


@Alkoholvergiftungen:
Es gibt dazu verschiedene Untersuchungen. Fakt ist, dass heutzutage auch viel mehr gemeldet wird als früher. Aber man kommt vielleicht auch einfacher zu Alkohol (Eltern nicht mehr so viel zu Hause, Kind/Jugendlicher denkt sich "mir ist fad, was mach ich jetzt" - im Internet schon eine gewisse Identität aufgebaut, wird hier den Jugendlichen durch allerhand blöde Kommentare und Videos vorgelebt, was man in der Freizeit nicht so alles machen könnte).
Die Gründe sind, wie weiter oben genannt, vielschichtig.
Ich finde es gut, dass du dich in deinem Alter damit so kritisch aneinandersetzt. Es gibt tausend Möglichkeiten wie du selbst, ganz allein, die Situation ein wenig verbessern kannst. 
Hilf deinen Mitmenschen, Mitschülern, sei Freundlich, speziell im Internet, denn hier sammelt sich das Leben von mehr und mehr Menschen.
Vergleichst du das PCGH Forum mit dem von Gamestar, merkst du dass ein ganz anderer Umgangston herrscht und selbst hier schon eine Zweiklassengesellschaft existiert - und das obwohl wir alle (zumeist) junge Menschen mit demselben Interesse sind. Doch hier kann man sachlich diskutieren, in anderen Foren wird gezielt Provoziert, denn ein Flamewar ist ja so lustig.
Wenn man das einen ganzen Tag macht, hat das auch Auswirkung auf deine Persönlichkeit abseits vom Computer. Denn als gelernter Psychologe und Pädagoge, als einer der viel Zeit mit neuen Medien wie TV, Internet, Computerspiel (ja auch die bösen Killerspiele) und auch als fertiger Informatiker, kann ich dir folgendes sagen:
ALLES, JA WIRKLICH ALLES, WAS MAN EINEN GANZEN TAG TUT ODER SIEHT UND WER MAN IST ODER VERSUCHT ZU SEIN, HAT AUSWIRKUNGEN AUF PERSÖNLICHKEIT UND CHARAKTER.
Und: ja, auch Egoshooter (um sie mal nicht Killerspiele zu nennen) oder ähnliches. Aber nicht so dramatisch wie das die "Bild-Zeitung" gerne hätte. Absolut jedes gesprochene, geschriebene Wort, speichert sich irgendwo in unserem Unterbewusstsein und hat Auswirkungen auf unser Verhalten. 
Schimpfe, flame und hasse ich viel in der virtuellen Welt wird das Auswirkungen auf mein echtes Leben haben. Habe ich online viel mit Gewalt zu tun (Gewaltvideos aber auch Spiele), kann das durchaus abstumpfen. Kinder in einem zu jungen alter, die noch nicht viel über verschiedene Konfliktlösungswege wissen, nehmen natürlich das als Konfliktlösung, was ihnen am geläufigsten ist (ohne über Konsequenzen nachzudenken, es sind ja nur Kinder). Das kann Gewalt sein (von Filmen, Spielen) aber auch Humor, Sarkasmus oder auch etwas anderes.
Man sieht auch im heutigen Kinderfernsehen andere Ansätze als früher. Wo Captain Planet noch die Umwelt rettete, die Rettungstruppe um Chip&Chap moralisch verwerflichen Figuren das Handwerk legte, Supergran die bösen jagte, Superman Lex Luthers Hintern versohlte, McGyver stets versuchte eine Gewaltlose Lösung zu finden, haben wir heute zur selben Sendezeit etwa Teletubbies, Power Ranger, Pokemon und andere. Nicht dass wir nicht auch Gewalt hatten im TV: jeder Cartoon strotzt vor Gewalt, und es gab auch wirklich brutale Sendungen ("Unten am Fluss", Knight Rider...), mein SUBJEKTIVES Empfinden sagt mir aber, dass Sendungen mit Moral, abgenommen haben. Falls ich hier richtig liege, ist das auch einer von 100 Einflussfaktoren.

SUBJEKTIV ist ein gutes Stichwort: du empfindest deine jüngeren Kollegen als schlecht erzogen, vorlaut, sozial weniger Fähig usw.
Dieses Gefühl hatte ich als 8-Jähriger auch schon in der Grundschule, als die "neuen" 6 Jährigen ankamen, jewils ein Jahr später immer noch.
Ich war immer der Meinung, dass ich und meine Mitschüler damals einfach schon "weiter" waren. Aber vielleicht habe ich auch nur nach Werten verglichen, die MIR als wichtig propagiert wurden - in Wirklichkeit könnten die kleinen mir in anderen Punkten dafür voraus gewesen sein.
Bedenke: 99% der Kinder dieser Welt haben dasselbe Potenzial, dieselbe Begabung. 1 % sind Ausreißer nach Oben (begabte) oder unten (geistig rückständige) Kinder. Alle anderen haben das gleiche Potenzial. Es ist also nie zu spät, etwas ändern zu wollen. Deshalb nehme ich mir für jeden meiner Schüler sowie Studierenden Zeit.


Lan_Party schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> Ich  denke es hat alles mit der Musik angefangen. Gangsta Rap. In den Texten  werden Drogen gut geheißen. Schlägereien machen dich stark heißt es in  den Texten. Es wird geklaut weil man kein Geld hat. In der Schule war  man schon immer schlecht also geht man nicht hin und wird Rapper. So  macht man Geld!
> Die Musik macht Menschen.


Au!
Nein bitte nicht so denken, es gibt für die Art, wie Menschen sind, 1000e tägliche Einflüsse die wir zum Teil kontrollieren können, zum Teil auch nicht.
Musik, TV, Spiele, Familie, Schule, Arbeit, Umwelt und soooo vieles mehr. Musik ist nur ein kleiner Teil davon. Klar propagieren die Texte von Hip-Hop/Gangsta Rap whatever Gewalt. Aber damit hat es sicher nicht angefangen, da wäre aggressiver Metal dann genau so ins Kreuzverhör zu nehmen!


Lan_Party schrieb:


> Meine Eltern kennen  sowas wie Rap gar nicht. Trinken im Alter mit 16 oder 18 wurde hart  bestraft! Wer einen Fehler macht wird diesen nicht Wiederholen so sagten  es meine Eltern. Wer nicht pünktlich zu Hause war konnte die ganze  Woche streichen auch wenn es nur eine Minute war! Ich finde so ist es  richtig auch wenn es extrem Hart klingt. Man muss seine Eltern  respektieren! Ich sehe ihn Deutschland keine Zukunft für die Jugend!  Jugendliche meinen Politiker interessieren sich nicht für Uns wieso  sollen wir uns für Sie interessieren? Ich interessiere mich für die  Politik. Wir, die Jugend Deutschlands, sind die Zukunft. Leider sieht  diese nicht gerade schön aus.


Du hattest das Glück, dass deine Eltern sich um deine Erziehung sorgten, so wie eben auch um ihre Erziehung gesorgt wurde. Ob harte Methoden immer die richtigen sind, sei dahin gestellt, immerhin ist aus dir ein Mensch geworden der über sich und seine Umwelt zu reflektieren weiß - so falsch haben sie es bei dir also mal nicht gemacht. Aber es gibt auch andere Erziehungsmethoden und wie schon oben beschrieben, es gibt Menschen mit fast gar keiner Erziehung. Dazu müsste man das ganze System ändern, das Eltern davon abhält, dass beide arbeiten gehen. Eines, welche Eltern dazu zwingt Kurse zu besuchen (richtig harte und gute Kurse, pädagogisch gut aufbereitet), die Eltern beibringen, wie man kinder erzieht, sich ihnen zuwendet, mit ihnen Lernt, ihnen Liebe gibt. Das klingt lächerlich und selbstverständlich, aber viele Eltern wissen bei aller Liebe und Zuneigung einfach nicht WIE man das macht. Ein "Erziehungspass" wäre gut, ansonsten -> Streichung von Kindergeld. Bei guter Absolvierung: höheres Kindergeld. Leider klingt da hart aber für manche nötig. Mögliche Konsequenz: weniger Geburten, da ein Kind plötzlich noch mehr Aufwand ist, mehr von der Arbeit abhält und somit die Karriere auch Jahre zurückgeworfen wird.



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Aber (!) ich möchte nicht sagen das  alle Jugendlichen so sind! Ich merke schon das die Jüngeren hier im  Forum doch gebildeter sind!


Klar sind das Ausreißer. Ebenso wie nicht alle Ausländer böse, ungepflegt und unanpassungsfähig sind. Aber die Ausreißer fallen halt mehr auf. Subjektive Wahrnehmung


Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wieso wurde die Jugend so?
> Wird sich etwas ändern?
> Wieso machen die Eltern nichts?
> Was wird aus Deutschland?


Ich denke all diese Fragen hab ich recht umfangreich versucht oben zu beantworten


----------



## turbosnake (4. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

Es geht im Religionsunterricht nicht um glauben.
Wir haben jemanden an der Schule der Atheist ist, allerdings in der Oberstufe (ich meine sogar als LK) evang. Religion macht!


----------



## Rollora (4. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Es geht im Religionsunterricht nicht um glauben.
> Wir haben jemanden an der Schule der Atheist ist, allerdings in der Oberstufe (ich meine sogar als LK) evang. Religion macht!


Richtig, es geht in Religion sehr viel um Erziehung: Die Bibel ist ein Grundsatzbuch aus Regeln, wie man miteinander gut umgeht und was böse ist.
Nächstenliebe hui,
Neid, Gewalt, Todschlag usw pfui.

JEDER sollte meiner Meinung nach gezwungen sein, sich mit diesen WERTEN auseinanderzusetzen.
Der Glaube an Gott ist im heutigen Religionsunterricht eh schon sehr stark in den Hintergrund gerückt. Ob das gut ist oder nicht, kann ich nicht sagen, ich weiß aber, dass es sehr wohl gut ist, dass man sich mit der Moral, Ethik und dem verhalten auseinandersetzt, welches die Bibel gut und schlecht heißt. Und dabei aber auch kritisch ist, die Bibel hat nicht bei allem recht, sie ist aber ein guter Denkanstoß


----------



## ChaoZ (4. November 2011)

Wenn mir 5 Türken gegenüberstehen kann ich denen auch nix davon erzählen, dass deren Glaube ihnen sowas verbietet. Da hilft "Besteck" am ehesten.

Religionsunterricht an meiner Schule ist aber sinnlos. Größtenteils machen wir uns über den Lehrer lustig, der uns da was von Nächstenliebe erzählen will, während draußen 8 jährige Kinder einen Obdachlosen beleidigen.


----------



## Rollora (4. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Wenn mir 5 Türken gegenüberstehen kann ich denen auch nix davon erzählen, dass deren Glaube ihnen sowas verbietet. Da hilft "Besteck" am ehesten.
> 
> Religionsunterricht an meiner Schule ist aber sinnlos. Größtenteils machen wir uns über den Lehrer lustig, der uns da was von Nächstenliebe erzählen will, während draußen 8 jährige Kinder einen Obdachlosen beleidigen.


Er ist dann sinnlos, wenn du ihn als solches betrachtest. Meinetwegen kannst du im Unterricht auch so tun, als interessierts dich nicht, aber bei manchen gesagten Dingen wäre es für dich und alle die dich umgeben von großem Vorteil, wenn du wenigstens insgeheim ab und an denkst "Ja, stimmt ja schon, da und dort wäre es klüger sich so zu entscheiden, und das RICHTIGE zu tun..." ob du das dann machst, ist deine Sache, aber du weißt wenigstens was richtig und falsch wäre, kannst das DEINEN Kindern und Mitmenschen dann mal von Geburt an richtig mitgeben.

Immer noch ist die Feder mächtiger als das Schwert oder wie du es nennst, Besteck.


----------



## ChaoZ (4. November 2011)

Ach, wie gerne würde ich jeden Konflikt meines Lebens mit Worten lösen. Ich meine spezifisch diesen Religionslehrer, nicht das Fach an sich. Der bringt mir nichts bei. Ich lese lieber die Bibel selbst, anstatt sie mir von jemandem erklären zu lassen der sie völlig missinterpretiert.


----------



## Lan_Party (5. November 2011)

@ Rollora 
Deine Art und Weise in der du dich Artikulierst ich unglaublich! Ich finde dein Post ein bis jetzt der am besten nachvollziehbare! Wenn hier weiter diskutiert wird versinkt dieser leider. Deshalb würde ich ihn gerne in meinen Startpost einbinden wenn du es mir erlauben würdest.
Ich denke durch deine Kompetenz kannst du einiges verändern. Genau solche Menschen mit Niveau fehlen einfach bzw. gibt es zu wenig. Die meisten denken über solch ein Thema gar nicht erst nach bzw. sehen sie es nur in den Medien. Ich würde zu gerne mit meinen Freunden über dieses Thema diskutieren aber sie gegeben mir einfach nur recht und das ist falsch. Sie selbst trinken öfter mal und haben teilweise keinen Respekt vor anderen. Wie können sie mir dann recht geben wenn sie selbst zu dieser Gruppe gehören?
Die Jugend ist schön ein Phänomen für sich. Sie zu verstehen ist eine Kunst für sich. Sie zu ändern ist aber reine Utopie. Es wird immer einen geben der anfängt mit dem trinken und den nächsten mitreißt.
Ich bedanke mich hochachtungsvoll für dein Kommentar. Das gibt einem wieder neuen Stoff zum denken und umdenken.


----------



## Rollora (5. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> @ Rollora
> Deine Art und Weise in der du dich Artikulierst ich unglaublich! Ich finde dein Post ein bis jetzt der am besten nachvollziehbare! Wenn hier weiter diskutiert wird versinkt dieser leider. Deshalb würde ich ihn gerne in meinen Startpost einbinden wenn du es mir erlauben würdest.
> Ich denke durch deine Kompetenz kannst du einiges verändern. Genau solche Menschen mit Niveau fehlen einfach bzw. gibt es zu wenig. Die meisten denken über solch ein Thema gar nicht erst nach bzw. sehen sie es nur in den Medien. Ich würde zu gerne mit meinen Freunden über dieses Thema diskutieren aber sie gegeben mir einfach nur recht und das ist falsch. Sie selbst trinken öfter mal und haben teilweise keinen Respekt vor anderen. Wie können sie mir dann recht geben wenn sie selbst zu dieser Gruppe gehören?
> Die Jugend ist schön ein Phänomen für sich. Sie zu verstehen ist eine Kunst für sich. Sie zu ändern ist aber reine Utopie. Es wird immer einen geben der anfängt mit dem trinken und den nächsten mitreißt.
> Ich bedanke mich hochachtungsvoll für dein Kommentar. Das gibt einem wieder neuen Stoff zum denken und umdenken.


Auch ich bin Dankbar für die Art wie du meinen Post und meine Aussage annimmst. Du suchst einen Menschen der gutes in anderen zu Tage bringen will? Du hast ihn gefunden. Nicht in mir, sondern in dir selbst: Du denkst darüber selbstständig nach, störst dich daran, was in unserer Jugend und Erziehung falsch läuft. Und das ist schon der wichtigste Schritt. So wie deine Freunde sich gegenseitig bei einem Bier zum nächsten animieren, kannst auch du einen Gedanken verpflanzen, diesmal halt einen produktiven, sinnvollen. Allein schon die steten Versuche, mit deinen Freunden darüber zu reden, werden früher oder später Fruchten. Entweder bei deinen jetzigen Freunden, oder bei späteren: Dein Leben dreht sich ja weiter, nach der Schule wirst du studieren, arbeiten oder anderes: und logischerweise ändert sich dein Freundeskreis. Aber auch deine jetzigen Freunde werden vernünftiger werden. Bei manchen, wie bei dir, setzt diese Selbstreflexion und die über die Umwelt recht früh ein, bei anderen erst später. Es gibt natürlich auch Leute die bis ins hohe alter die Wahrheit leugnen, weil es einfacher ist, sich einzureden "die Welt ist nunmal so", als zu sagen "und jetzt verändere ich was, wenn auch nur im kleinen".
Danke nochmal für die Annahme, so diskutiert man gerne mit. Leider habe ich den Thread erst spät entdeckt. In vielen anderen Threads werde ich ausgelacht, weil ich ständig versuche, die Welt in ganz kleinen Schritten zu verbessern (so wie ich den an LRS leidenden Crimson 2.0 immer wieder freundlich seine Rechtschreibfehler ausbessere, ihm den verbesserten Post zusende, damit er aus seinen Fehlern lernen kann - und er nimmt es dankend an, andere lachen blöd). Der Großteil der User sagt da höchstens "bringt doch sowieso nichts", doch wenn ich nur EINEN Mit meinen Gedanken anstecken konnte, weiß ich er gibt es auch irgendwann weiter, und der dann auch wieder. Ich sehe den Erfolg zwar dann nicht mehr mit eigenen Augen, aber ich weiß, dass er da ist.

Du kannst den von dir als gut befundenen Post gerne in den Startpost einbauen, wenn du glaubst, dass er dir bzw UNS hilft 
Den hier eher nicht, der ist nur an dich gerichtet


----------



## ChaoZ (5. November 2011)

Toll, Rollora  Ich mag Menschen mit Verstand die sich auch mal weitergehende Gedanken machen.


----------



## dragooncomet (5. November 2011)

@ChaoZ, @Lan_Party, @Rollora

Ich habe mit Vergnügen eure Texte gelesen. Es war mir eine Freude. Es tut einfach gut, zu wissen, dass man nicht alleine ist, die Welt schöner zu gestalten.
Wenn doch nur alle Menschen so selbstreflektierend wären. Ich versuche, meine Freunde den Weg zur Reflektion zu zeigen. Ob über Texte, Filme, Videospiele und Gespräche. Leider haben die meisten keine Interesse dazu. Erkennen keinen Sinn, die Aussage eines Autors erkennen zu können. Da bleibt die eher subtile Methode, bei einem Problem mit gezielten Fragen, dass er die Lösung von alleine erkennt. Ist zwar ein bisschen mühsam, aber es freut mich, wenn ich so helfen kann.

Ich selber bin 19 Jahre alt und versuche mit Gesprächen mit den Lehrern, noch mehr zu verstehen. Wie, weshalb und andere Fragen zu lösen. Ich hatte letztens nach dem Unterricht einen Gespräch mit dem Deutschvertretungslehrer über einen Text gehabt, weil ich halt Schwierigkeiten hatte, am Schluss, nach eine halbe Stunde, brachte er mich auf eine höhere Stufe des Textverständnis bei, als dass ich es jemals in der Schulstunde hätte erreichen können. So macht Unterricht auch den Lehrern Spass, wenn die Schüler sich ernsthaft mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen.

Wie die Jugendlichen sind, da kann ich nicht viel sagen. Ich habe nicht so viele Freunde. Ab wann  jemand mein Freund ist, das ist subjektiv. Die Eigenschaften, die mir wichtig sind, die Kritikfähigkeit und die Selbstreflexion, sehe ich bei meine Freunden ausgeprägter als bei Fremden. Aber natürlich kann ich mich täuschen, da ich meine Freunde gut kenne. Ist vielleicht überheblich von mir, aber ich denke, von der Fähigkeit der Selbstreflexion, bin ich in meinem Alter weiter als die meisten. Wenn es geht, versuche ich, mit älteren Leuten zu reden, um ihre Ansichten zu erfahren und etwas daraus zu lernen. Sowas sehe ich bei andere Jugendlichen sehr selten.

Was ich schlimm finde, ist die Einstellung mancher Jugendlichen. Diese Woche fand eine Vorlesung zweier bekannten Autoren. Es fand am späten Nachmittag statt und die Klasse hätte normalerweise frei, leider war die Vorlesung obligatorisch. Was ich von einigen Klassenkameraden hörte, waren nur Desinteresse á la «Ich könnte zuhause sein und Battlefield 3 zocken» «Diese Vorlesung ist total unnötig» usf. Sie haben nicht mal die Mühe gemacht, sich für die Vorlesung zu begeistern. Für sie war es halt eine verschwendete Stunde.

Das war mal ein Beitrag von mir. Ich hab einfach mal viele Sachen, wie ich halt die Dinge sehe, geschrieben. Es ist ein rein subjektiver Beitrag, Widersprüche zu andere Meinungen ergeben sich zwangsläufig. Und Meinungen sind nicht aus Beton. Sie können sich mit der Zeit ändern.


----------



## Lan_Party (5. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*

@ drafooncomet Auch deinen Post würde ich gerne in meinen Startpost einbinden. Dein Post zeigt wie man denken und handeln sollte. Auch er kann zum Diskutieren verführen. Mit deine Erlaubnis wird er im Startpost laden wo ihn hoffentlich, wie auch Rollas Post, lesen werden.

Update: Rolla´s Post wurde in den Startpost eingebunden.


----------



## dragooncomet (5. November 2011)

@Lan_Party

Wow, dass ein Beitrag von mir auf einen Startpost verlinkt wird. Das hätte ich niemals gedacht. Natürlich darfst du meinen verlinken. Ich weiss echt nicht, was ich sagen soll  Ich finde es einfach nur cool.


----------



## Lan_Party (5. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



dragooncomet schrieb:


> @Lan_Party
> 
> Wow, dass ein Beitrag von mir auf einen Startpost verlinkt wird. Das hätte ich niemals gedacht. Natürlich darfst du meinen verlinken. Ich weiss echt nicht, was ich sagen soll  Ich finde es einfach nur cool.


 Ich möchte einfach nur zeigen wie man es Richtig macht.  Dazu kommt ja noch das wenn man dies gelesen hat besser darüber diskutieren kann und es verständnissvoller ist. 
Danke!


----------



## Rollora (5. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

@Lan_Party: ich finde es toll wie du mit dem ganzen umgehst. Vorallem, da du und all die anderen hier, die das genau so machen, nicht einfach nur sagt "das und dies ist schlecht" sondern wirklich produktiv drüber diskutiert und euch über die Meinung anderer Leute Gedanken macht. Nörgeln kann jeder, Handeln schaffen nur wenige, ich bin hier ziemlich beeindruckt von euch 
Ich bin leider gerade ziemlich im Stress, werde also in den kommenden Tagen wieder etwas ausführlicher mitdiskutieren. Wollte euch bis dahin danken, für die tolle "Zusammenarbeit"


----------



## Lan_Party (5. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Ich bedanke mich für deine kompetenten Kommentare! 

Hiermit möchte ich mich nochmal bei Rollora bedanke.  Nur durch in schreibe ich jetzt diesen Text.
An alle(!) die meinen das dieser Thread sinnlos ist, dieser Thread ist  nicht(!) sinnlos! Jemand aus dem Forum oder ein ausenstehender der im  Internet surft und auf diesen Thread landet, sich den Startpost  durchliest, anfängt nachzudenken und umzudenken, der denkt das es  wirklich so ist wie hier geschrieben und dannach aufhört zu trinken oder  Drogen zu nehmen, selbst wenn er dadurch nur weniger davon Konsumiert  oder er sich mehr Zeit für seine Kinder nimmt nur durch diesen Thread.  Dann kann ich sagen das dieser Thread Sinn macht! Selbst wenn ich nur  eine(!) Person von über 80 Millionen zum nachdenken und umdenken bewege  kann ich sagen das dieser Thread Sinn macht! Und an alle die Rollora in  anderen diversen Threads ausgelacht haben, fangt an nachzudenken! Ich  würde meine Hand ins Feuer für Ihn legen! Denn ich bin mir sicher das er  sich für jeden einsetzten würde der Hilfe braucht! Mir braucht jetzt  keiner kommen wieso Ich einem Fremden so viel zutraue da ich einfach an  das gute im Menschen glaube!
Dieser Post kommt auch in den Startpost damit unnötige Kommentare vermieden werden.

BTW: Dann Wünsche ich dir mal noch Stressfreie Tage.


----------



## neflE (6. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Hi, ihr.
Ich hab noch mal einen, wie ich finde, spnnenden tipp für euch.
auf ZDF läuft gerade eine Diskussionsrunde, Reoportage, oder was auch immer über die Deutsche sprache. Also besonders über das verändern der sprache durch die medien und so.
Dort werden sowohl die positiven als auch die negativen aspekte erläutert.

Also ich bin dann mal weg und guck mir das weiter an. 

Achja: die personen, die da sitzen sind auch recht berühmt, der eine mit: "der genitiv ist dem Dativ sein Tod"
und der andere ist ein Blogger.

lg neflE (15 Jahre alt)


----------



## Lan_Party (6. November 2011)

Wie lange lief die Diskussionsrunde? Habe gerade auf ZDF geschaltet und es läuft Mr. Bean...


----------



## Icejester (6. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Zur Sportnote. Ich glaube nicht das es gut kommen würde wenn du eine 5 in Sport bekommst. Da weis man doch das du einfach nur nichts gemacht hast oder deine Sachen nie dabei hattest.


 
Ich war mal in der Situation, daß die Sportlehrerin mir und einem guten Kumpel eine 5 in Sport angedroht hat. Ich habe sie dann etwas entgeistert angesehen und ihr gesagt, daß sie das gerne machen kann, weil ich eine 5 in Sport sowieso lockerst mit den anderen Fächern ausgleichen kann. Im Endeffekt gab's dann eine 4.  Manchmal muß man sich vielleicht einfach was trauen.


----------



## Lan_Party (6. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich war mal in der Situation, daß die Sportlehrerin mir und einem guten Kumpel eine 5 in Sport angedroht hat. Ich habe sie dann etwas entgeistert angesehen und ihr gesagt, daß sie das gerne machen kann, weil ich eine 5 in Sport sowieso lockerst mit den anderen Fächern ausgleichen kann. Im Endeffekt gab's dann eine 4.  Manchmal muß man sich vielleicht einfach was trauen.


 Trotzdem kann nicht jeder eine 5 ausgleichen! Wenn es dann genau an dieser Note lag würdest du es dein lebenlang bereuen!


----------



## neflE (6. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wie lange lief die Diskussionsrunde? Habe gerade auf ZDF geschaltet und es läuft Mr. Bean...



laut zdf mediathek 27min

hier ist die folge

Ich fand sie ganz interessant. Es geht dort zwar nicht um Kriminalität, aber um die deutsche Sprache. Anschauen lohnt sich. 

lG neflE

Edit: noch mal ein bischen Text dazu.
Und eine Kolumne zu dem Tema wollte Peter Hahne glaub ich auch noch erstellen, noch habe ich aber keine gefunden.


----------



## Icejester (6. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann nicht jeder eine 5 ausgleichen! Wenn es dann genau an dieser Note lag würdest du es dein lebenlang bereuen!


 
In der Tat. Sowas muß man sich leisten können. Andererseits ist es selbst bei absoluter Mangelbegabung nicht notwendig, in einem einzigen Fach eine 5 zu haben. Eine 4 ist immer drin.


----------



## Lan_Party (6. November 2011)

Icejester schrieb:
			
		

> In der Tat. Sowas muß man sich leisten können. Andererseits ist es selbst bei absoluter Mangelbegabung nicht notwendig, in einem einzigen Fach eine 5 zu haben. Eine 4 ist immer drin.



Sag das dem Jungen aus der 8 Klasse der eine 5 in Religion(!) hatte!
Eine 4 bekommt man immer ohne sich anzustrengen. Man muss nur mal seine HA haben und halbwegs mitmachen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

naja, wenn sich ein unternehmen von einer schlechten sportnote davon abhalten lässt, den bewerber zumindest mal zum vorstellen einzuladen, würde ich von diesem ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht eingestellt werden wollen. Außer der beruf ist sportlastig, wovon es aber nicht allzuviel gibt.
Ich hatte auch immer ne 4 in sport seit der weiterführenden, allerdings HABE ich mich immer angestrengt, ledier bin ich eben aufgrund einiger umstände nicht in der lage gewesen, das niveau der anderen "Supersportler" aufzunehmen. Und wenn dann noch so was wie geräteturnen dazu kam, stellte ich mir oft die frage wozu der ganze dreck?
Keine Firma, in der mich später beworben habe, stellte irgendwelche fragen wegen der sportnote, zurecht mMn.
Ich denke, das fach sport wird nur dazu eingesetzt, um sich von der allgemeinen verfettung der jugend rauszureden. Wobei ich stark daran zweifle, dass es was bringt, die Kinder/jugendlichen für zwei stunden in der woche zwischen 2 stangen turnen oder einen gewaltsmarsch absolvieren zu lassen...  
und das mit reli ist eh ne sache für sich, ich frage mich noch immer, warum in einem land der meinungsfreiheit und der scheinbar ungezwungenen Glaubenswahl, immer noch religion auf dem stundenplan der schulen steht... 
Generell sollte man alle fächer, die nicht mit festen maßstäben zu benoten sind, wie z.B. bildende kunst oder religion von den lehrplänen streichen. Als freiwillige AG etc von mir aus gerne, aber nicht als fester bestandteil eines "bildungs"planes


----------



## Lan_Party (6. November 2011)

Also Religion ist ein fester Bestandteil der Bildungsstandarts. Ich weis nicht mehr genau wieso und wann aber das hatten wir kurz in der Schule. Religion muss an Schulen seit 1950+(genau weis ich es nicht) unterrichtet werden. Man kann es abwählen wenn man möchte.


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

man kann es zwar abwählen, das stimmt. Allerdings erst ab der 6. oder 7. klasse, ganz genau weiss ich es nicht mehr. Allerdings muss man wenn man das "normale" reli abgewählt hat, in das fach "ethik" gehen. Was wiederum auch nicht religions- und glaubensbefreit ist. Außerdem find ich das ganze getue mit evangelisch und katholisch den letzten dreck, da wird kindern nicht selten ein eindruck von abgrenzung zur jeweils anderen "gruppe" vermittelt, was mMn eine höchst unvorteilhafte "Bildung" ist


----------



## Lan_Party (6. November 2011)

Wieso Abgrenzung? Ich weis nicht was du hast aber wenn Kinder durch den lernen nur mit Evangelisten bzw. Katholiken befreundet zu sein läuft echt was schief das aber nicht der Fall ist. Ich bin Evangele und habe Katholische Freunde. Ich wüsste jetzt nicht wo du genau das Problem siehst.


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Bei uns heißt die Alternative Werte und Normen.

Außerdem ist es egal wenn man eine 5 hat, erst wenn man 2 bekommt man Probleme.


----------



## Lan_Party (6. November 2011)

Einen Schnitt muss man erfüllen. Da kann eine 5 reichen. Aber dazu muss man auch sagen das der Betrieb von einer 5 auch nicht begeistert ist.
Aber was hat das nun mit der Jugend zu tun?


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Die Jugend geht normalerweiese zur Schule und dort werden sie benotet.
Für die Versetzung die Qualiphase würde es ausreichen wenn man nur 4 und eine 5 hat.
Infos kommen von unsere Schule.


----------



## Lan_Party (6. November 2011)

Also bei uns ist es so.
Realschule: erweiterter = 3.0
Hauptschule(10.Klasse): erweiterter = 2.0
Hauptschule(10.Klasse): Sek. I = 3.0


----------



## turbosnake (6. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Auf was für einer Schulform bist du?

ich bin auf einem Gymnasium.


----------



## Lan_Party (7. November 2011)

Bei uns gibt es nur ein Schulzentrum. Haupt- und Realschule. Wird sich glaube ich nächstes Jahr ändern und zur Ganztagsschule.


----------



## pibels94 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> man kann es zwar abwählen, das stimmt. Allerdings erst ab der 6. oder 7. klasse, ganz genau weiss ich es nicht mehr. Allerdings muss man wenn man das "normale" reli abgewählt hat, in das fach "ethik" gehen. Was wiederum auch nicht religions- und glaubensbefreit ist. Außerdem find ich das ganze getue mit evangelisch und katholisch den letzten dreck, da wird kindern nicht selten ein eindruck von abgrenzung zur jeweils anderen "gruppe" vermittelt, was mMn eine höchst unvorteilhafte "Bildung" ist



nach der 7 um genau zu sein. Dann konnte man bei uns Philosophie wählen, hab ich gemacht, da nicht getauft und mir das ganze Gelaber über Gott echt auf den Wecker ging. 

Aber seit ich Philosophie hatte, kann ich nur jedem raten: Wählt Reli NICHT ab, das ist um Längen informativer als Philo ^^ selten so viel Verschwörungstheorien gehört wie in Philosophie ^^


----------



## Lan_Party (7. November 2011)

Dazu kommt das der Unterricht nach der 6. Stunde anfängt. Die "Freistunden" werden bei uns jedenfalls betreut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Da hier offensichtlich niemand interessiert daran ist, eine Diskussion über Erziehung zu führen, habe ich "Schule" mal offiziell in den Threadtitel eingetragen.
Ich möchte aber darauf hinweisen, dass dieser Teil der Diskussion sich trotzdem allgemein um das System Schule und idealerweise seine politische Bedeutung drehen sollte. Für einen reinen Austausch von Einzelerfahrungen könnt ihr die Rumpelkammer nutzen.


----------



## dragooncomet (7. November 2011)

Ich bin sehr wohl daran interessiert, die Diskussion über Erziehung . Erziehung ist weit mehr als die Schule alleine. Ich finde es schade, dass die Beteiligung nicht so gross ist.  Mir fallen so viele Gedanken über das Thema ein, aber es fehlt mir schwer, sie zu ordnen. Wenn ich 2-3 Stunden Zeit hätte, würde ich einen sehr großen Text schreiben.
PS: Ich weiß nicht, was die unfaire Notenvergabe von Lehrern mit Erziehung zu tun hat. Es ist zwar ungerecht, hat aber nichts mit dem System zu tun. Man kann ja  die Ungerechtigkeit beim Klassenlehrer oder sonstige  zuständige Personen  melden. Alle Schüler haben das Recht auf faire Behandlung. Wer sein Recht nicht wahrnimmt, ist selbst schuld.


----------



## Lan_Party (7. November 2011)

Ja ich finde es auch schade das so wenig sich bei diesem Thema beteiligen. Schulnoten haben eher was mit dem Verhalten zu tun. Umso schlechter die Noten desto schlechter das verhalten. Durch eine 5 kann man schon leicht depressiv und aggressiv werden.


----------



## dragooncomet (7. November 2011)

Aber man kann mit den Lehrern reden. Zeigen, dass man gewillt ist, etwas gegen die schlechten Noten zu unternehmen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Das ist leider Wunschdenken...
Bei ein paar Lehrern funktioniert's, bei vielen nicht!


----------



## Lan_Party (7. November 2011)

Klar aber das tuen die wenigsten. Sie geben die Schuld den Lehrern oder anderen.


----------



## Icejester (7. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Richtig. Viele Menschen belügen sich selbst und geben lieber anderen die Schuld an ihrer Situation, als mal aktiv ihr Leben in die Hand zu nehmen. In gewisser Weise ist das auch verständlich, weil es einfacher ist.


----------



## sfc (7. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Wobei das Verhalten langsam in Mode kommt. Eigentlich ist das ein vorpubertäres Gebahren, aber mittlerweile scheint es auch bei jungen Erwachsen Usus zu sein, stets dem anderen die Schuld zu geben. Vor allem springen immer mehr Organisationen und Meinungsmacher auf. Sobald jemand nicht fürs Studium taugt, ist es das System gewesen. Kein Bock gibt es heute auch nicht mehr. Die soziale Benachteiligung hat es verbrochen. Nicht integriert? Hätte mal die Mehrheitsgesellschaft weniger diskriminiert. Und wer anderen durch Gewaltätigkeit schadet, hat doch nur einen Hilferuf ausgesandt.


----------



## Abufaso (7. November 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Durch eine 5 kann man schon leicht depressiv und aggressiv werden.



Stimmt, und wenn dann noch die Eltern kräftig Druck aufbauen wird es immer schlimmer. 
Genauso ist das mit den imho sinnlosen Strafen wie "Fernseh- und PC Verbot" oder "Hausarrest". Sie setzen einen nur noch mehr unter Druck und ermöglichen überhaupt keine Möglichkeit mehr abzuschalten bzw. sich mit Freunden zu treffen. Klar, sollten PC und TV weiterhin in angebrachtem Maße konsumiert werden, aber ein striktes Verbot aufgrund miserabler Schulleistungen? Nein danke.


----------



## Lan_Party (7. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Ich war letztes WE in der "Dorf-Disko" und da konnte man mal wieder sehen wie die Leute da so sind. Wenn diese "Disko" alle unter 16 nicht reinlassen würde und alle unter 18 kein harten Alkohol verkaufen würde und um 24:00 rauswerfen würde wären sie schon lange(!) pleite! Das geht doch nicht an. Man bekommt überall Alkohol. Wenn ein 15 jähriger zu mir kommen würde und fragen ob ich ihm ein Sixer Bier kaufen würde könnte er gleich wieder nach Hause fahren! Also bei sowas verstehe ich auch keinen Spaß mehr! Wenn ich "Kinder" sehen würde die Alkohol trinken würde ich diesen wegnehmen und auskippen.
Abschlussfeier war es auch immer so das 90% betrunken waren bis zum geht nicht mehr und ich, wie sonst auch immer, die meisten wegbringen durfte weil ich einfach für sie da sein will falls etwas ist. Deshalb werde ich auch als der Sozialste in meinem Dorf gelobt das ich aber nicht verstehe weil ich das was ich tue für selbstverständlich empfinde.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



			
				Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich "Kinder" sehen würde die Alkohol trinken würde ich diesen wegnehmen und auskippen.


Und woher willst du wissen wie alt sie sind?
Aber das andere Geschilderte ist ja nix neues. Gerade die ganzen "Diskos" im ländlichen Teilen könnten nie existieren, wenn sie so vorgehen würden, das können sich nur Clubs in größeren Städten finanziell erlauben.
Und das die jüngeren an Alkohol kommen wird sich nie ändern, ob das nun der große Bruder oder der Älteste der Gruppe ist.

Was die Sache mit den Lehrern angeht:

es ist leider allzu oft so, das ein Lehrer, wenn man ihn auf die unfaire Bewertung anspricht, teilweise noch schlimmer wird.
Genauso Lehrer die unnachvollziehbar/unfair bewerten gibt es zu hauf, die einzelne Schüler bevorzugen etc.
Und wenn man dieses Verhalten dann auch noch kritisiert hat man ganz schnell mal ne 4- o. schlechter und darf sich darum sorgen, überhaupt zum Abitur zugelassen zu werden.

Aber das eigentliche Problem ist hier vorallem auch die Politik.
Die Lehrpläne sind quasi nur einhaltbar, wenn man keinerlei Rücksicht auf die leistungsschwächeren und langsamen Schüler gibt.
Bisher konnte in keinem einzigem Fach bei uns (Gymnasium) der Lehrplan eingehalten werden und durch das Zentralabitur wird das Ganze nur noch schlimmer.
Ein genauso großer Fehler ist aber auch, das es eine Pflichtanzahl an Fächern gibt, bestimmte Kombinationen die gewählt werden müssen.
So verhindert man eine Spezialisierung und vorallem wird man so eigentlich talentierte Leute los, bspw. Schüler, die bei sämtlichen Sprachen überlegen sind, aber dann an den Naturwissenschaften scheitern, oder umgekehrt.


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Ich halte eine Faire Benotung in Kunst und auch Musik für relative schwierig, vorallem in Kunst habe ich den Verdacht das eine Lehrerein bestimmte bevorteilt hat, das zu beweisen ist aber unmöglich.


----------



## Lan_Party (7. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Ich denke in einem Dorf kennt man die Leute wohl. 

Also wir hatten letzte Woche 3x nur 4 Stunden von Standartmaßig 6. Jede 2. Woche fallen min. 4 Stunden aus weil die Lehrer einfach fehlen. Es gibt zu wenig Lehrer dazu kommt das diese teilweise krank sind und andere Lehrer nicht vertreten können weil sie schon zu viele Vertretungsstunden haben. In Englisch und Deutsch haben wir gerademal 1% von allem gelernt was wir noch so vor uns haben! Das ist unglaublich!


----------



## Rollora (12. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> naja, wenn sich ein unternehmen von einer schlechten sportnote davon abhalten lässt, den bewerber zumindest mal zum vorstellen einzuladen, würde ich von diesem ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht eingestellt werden wollen. Außer der beruf ist sportlastig, wovon es aber nicht allzuviel gibt.


 Das mal als Tipp: nur wenige Unternehmen schauen auf die Schulnoten vor dem Abschluss. Es ist eigentlich immer nur das Abschlusszeugnis wichtig und da auch nicht die Noten darauf, sondern das "bestanden". Wenn du etwa Abitur machst, ist hat es egal zu sein welche Noten du vorher hattest, wenn du Studierst ist auch nur wichtig mit welchem Grad du abschließt (Dipl Ing, Master, Bakk, Doktor, PhD...). Nur wenige Arbeitgeber schauen da auf den Notenschnitt, es geht viel mehr um dinge wie in dieser Diskussion: was hast du Abseits deiner Schule/deines Studiums (Streberdaseins ) aus deinem Leben gemacht, wo hast du sonst versuchst Erfahrungen zu sammeln.


CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch immer ne 4 in sport seit der weiterführenden, allerdings HABE ich mich immer angestrengt, ledier bin ich eben aufgrund einiger umstände nicht in der lage gewesen, das niveau der anderen "Supersportler" aufzunehmen. Und wenn dann noch so was wie geräteturnen dazu kam, stellte ich mir oft die frage wozu der ganze dreck?


Ich glaub dir gerne, dass du dich in Turnen angestrengt hast und dass es dir aufgrund gewisser Umstände nicht möglich war mehr zu geben. Aber nehmen wir an Turnen sei ein Fach wie jedes andere, etwa eine Sprache: für eine Sprache sollte man mehrmals die Woche Grammatik und Vokabeln lernen um im Unterricht "fit" zu sein. Eine Frage die man sich also selbst stellen muss ist "habe ich mich WIRKLICH angestrengt"? Sie wie in anderen Fächern eben: "Habe ich außerhalb der Schule etwas für dieses Fach getan"? Ich will mir hier in deinem Fall kein Urteil erlauben. Ich erzähl dir aber jetzt kurz was zu mir:
ich bin seit einem Autounfall behindert, bin lange im Rollstuhl gesessen. Inzwischen hatte ich über 10 Operationen und 150 Röntgenuntersuchungen (ich glaube, ich leuchte nachts) Und nur durch extrem hartes Training kann ich wieder gehen, ja sogar laufen. Tatsächlich ist es mir gelungen in unserer Turngruppe (bestehend aus 20 Jungs) 3. beim Joggen zu werden. Deshalb frage ich mich oft selbst "habe ich mich wirklich angestrengt, oder rede ichs mir nur ein, dass ich alles versucht hätte".



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Keine Firma, in der mich später beworben habe, stellte irgendwelche fragen wegen der sportnote, zurecht mMn.
> Ich denke, das fach sport wird nur dazu eingesetzt, um sich von der allgemeinen verfettung der jugend rauszureden. Wobei ich stark daran zweifle, dass es was bringt, die Kinder/jugendlichen für zwei stunden in der woche zwischen 2 stangen turnen oder einen gewaltsmarsch absolvieren zu lassen...


Gott sei Dank fragt keiner mehr nachher 
Aber: Man muss bedenken, "dicke" Arbeiter sind teurer: sie sind anfälliger für Gesundheitliche Probleme und Behandlungen, sie sind Psychisch oft weniger ausgeglichen, wenn sie mit ihrer Figur unzufrieden sind und ganz generell halte ich Sport für etwas tolles: es kann glücklich machen (ist ein guter Ausgleich für Stress), es macht gesund (in der richtigen Dosis) weil übergewicht eben ungesund ist).
Aber wir sind hier viel zu sehr im Detail wegen einzelner Fächer, das will hier niemand, da die Diskussion nicht endet und niemanden etwas bringt (zu sehr vom einzelnen Fall abhängig)

und das mit reli ist eh ne sache für sich, ich frage mich noch immer, warum in einem land der meinungsfreiheit und der scheinbar ungezwungenen Glaubenswahl, immer noch religion auf dem stundenplan der schulen steht... 
[/QUOTE]
Man kann natürlich Religion auf den Glauben reduzieren. Oder wie auch bei Turnen, den tieferen Sinn dahinter betrachten:
Religion hat nicht den Sinn uns zum Christentum (oder was auch immer) zu erziehen. Zumindest nicht mehr.
Viel mehr soll es uns durch den Religionsunterricht ermöglicht werden, dank den ethischen Gedanken in der Bibel, über unser Verhalten reflektieren und uns so zu ein ganz kleines bisschen besseren Menschen machen. Die Grundregeln auf Moses Steintafel sind so tausendfach zitiert und in unseren Köpfen, dass sie uns als selbstverständlich und langweilig erscheinen. Wir denken also eigentlich nie darüber nach. Religionsunterricht gibt uns 2x die Woche 50 Minuten Zeit uns über so selbstverständliche Dinge wie Stehlen, Betrügen, Morden, Nächstenliebe usw nachzudenken, zu diskutieren und es auch anzuwenden.
Ganz egal wie sehr wir manche fächer hassten, wie gut oder schlecht der Unterricht war, jedes Fach hat uns im Nachhinein doch etwas gebracht! Keines war Zeitverschwendung, auch wenn es uns damals so vorgekommen sein mag.


CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Generell sollte man alle fächer, die nicht mit festen maßstäben zu benoten sind, wie z.B. bildende kunst oder religion von den lehrplänen streichen. Als freiwillige AG etc von mir aus gerne, aber nicht als fester bestandteil eines "bildungs"planes


Bitte nicht. In diesem Thread gehts um unsere angeblich verkommene Jugend. Wie soll die Jugend denn besser werden, wenn du all das "Menschennahe" rausnimmst und sie nur noch zum Büffeln hinschickst in die Schule. Und: glaubst du das verbessert die Einstellung der Schüler zur Schule, dann hat man nämlich NUR noch lästige Pflichtfächer.
Auch Zeichnen/Kunst ist eine gute Sache an sich: Das Gehirn mal vom Drill&Practice des sonstigen Unterrichts wegnehmen, hin zur Kreativität. Endlich den Kopf frei bekommen oder seine Gefühle in einer Zeichnung ausdruck verleien. Egal wie schlecht man zeichnet, es ist psychologisch erwiesen, dass auch das glücklich machen kann, wenn man sich nur dem ganzen hingibt und nicht strebt.


CPU-GPU schrieb:


> man kann es zwar abwählen, das stimmt. Allerdings  erst ab der 6. oder 7. klasse, ganz genau weiss ich es nicht mehr.  Allerdings muss man wenn man das "normale" reli abgewählt hat, in das  fach "ethik" gehen. Was wiederum auch nicht religions- und  glaubensbefreit ist. Außerdem find ich das ganze getue mit evangelisch  und katholisch den letzten dreck, da wird kindern nicht selten ein  eindruck von abgrenzung zur jeweils anderen "gruppe" vermittelt, was mMn  eine höchst unvorteilhafte "Bildung" ist


Das ist zugegeben suboptimal gelöst. Andererseits lernt man vielleicht gerade dadurch, dass es eben auch andere Glaubensrichtungen gibt und geben darf, und dass alle gleich sind und niemand besser.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da hier offensichtlich niemand  interessiert daran ist, eine Diskussion über Erziehung zu führen, habe  ich "Schule" mal offiziell in den Threadtitel eingetragen.


Erziehung und Schule gehört ja seit Jeher zusammen von daher passt das 
Gerade heutzutage, wo Eltern im Durchschnitt immer weniger Zeit mit ihren Kindern verbringen, wird die Erziehung von eben diesen gerne auf die Schule geschoben.


Lan_Party schrieb:


> Schulnoten haben eher was mit dem Verhalten  zu tun. Umso schlechter die Noten desto schlechter das verhalten. Durch  eine 5 kann man schon leicht depressiv und aggressiv werden.


 Oder die andere Richtung: ist man für schlechte Noten nicht oft selbst verantwortlich? Sprich war das Verhalten schon VOR der 5 falsch  ? Wird man nur durch die Note aggressiv, oder auch auf sich selbst, weil mans ja auch in der Hand hatte.


dragooncomet schrieb:


> Aber man kann mit den Lehrern reden. Zeigen,  dass man gewillt ist, etwas gegen die schlechten Noten zu  unternehmen.


 Stimmt! Sofern der Lehrer ein bisschen was von seiner Arbeit versteht (welche eben auch etwas mit Pädagogik zu tun hat) honoriert er den Willen allein schon.


Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Das ist leider Wunschdenken...
> Bei ein paar Lehrern funktioniert's, bei vielen nicht!


Nicht umgekehrt? Erinnert mich an die Ausländerdiskussionen "Ein paar gute, viele aber nicht..."
Es ist wohl eher so, dass die negativen Beispiele gedanklich besonders präsent sind 
An der Uni in einem meiner Fächer urteile ich fast ausschließlich nach "Willen und Motivation". Klar gehts auch um Output, aber daran sieht man ja, wie motiviert die Studierenden sind, die Aufgaben sind nämlich nicht schwer sondern nur Arbeitsintensiv.




Lan_Party schrieb:


> Klar aber das tuen die wenigsten. Sie geben die Schuld den Lehrern oder anderen.


Total richtig. Viele lügen sich hier selbst an:


Icejester schrieb:


> Richtig. Viele Menschen belügen sich selbst und  geben lieber anderen die Schuld an ihrer Situation, als mal aktiv ihr  Leben in die Hand zu nehmen. In gewisser Weise ist das auch  verständlich, weil es einfacher ist.


  Der letzte Satz gefällt mir, fasst das gut zusammen. Es ist nunmal schwierig das Problem bei sich selbst zu suchen, sich selbst kann man nämlich oft nur langsam und in einem schmerzhaften Prozess ändern


sfc schrieb:


> Wobei das Verhalten langsam in Mode kommt. Eigentlich  ist das ein vorpubertäres Gebahren, aber mittlerweile scheint es auch  bei jungen Erwachsen Usus zu sein, stets dem anderen die Schuld zu  geben. Vor allem springen immer mehr Organisationen und Meinungsmacher  auf. Sobald jemand nicht fürs Studium taugt, ist es das System gewesen.  Kein Bock gibt es heute auch nicht mehr. Die soziale Benachteiligung hat  es verbrochen. Nicht integriert? Hätte mal die Mehrheitsgesellschaft  weniger diskriminiert. Und wer anderen durch Gewaltätigkeit schadet, hat  doch nur einen Hilferuf ausgesandt.


 Schön Formuliert! Dem geht natürlich die Frage nach, warum dem so ist. Sindes unsere Rollenbilder in den Medien, Nachrichten die es falsch vormachen? Wäre also eine weitere Frage, die man im Rahmen von Erziehung und Co abklären könnte





Abufaso schrieb:


> Stimmt, und wenn dann noch die Eltern kräftig Druck aufbauen wird es immer schlimmer.
> Genauso ist das mit den imho sinnlosen Strafen wie "Fernseh- und PC  Verbot" oder "Hausarrest". Sie setzen einen nur noch mehr unter Druck  und ermöglichen überhaupt keine Möglichkeit mehr abzuschalten bzw. sich  mit Freunden zu treffen. Klar, sollten PC und TV weiterhin in  angebrachtem Maße konsumiert werden, aber ein striktes Verbot aufgrund  miserabler Schulleistungen? Nein danke.


 Als Schüler ist einem die Konsequenz der Inkonsequenz beim Lernen  (sprich Faulheit) unmöglich bewusst. Man kann niemals abschätzen welche  Folgen diese Faulheit einmal haben wird. Eltern eher. Außerdem bestraft  man damit die generelle falsche Einstellung in Sachen Ehrgeiz.

Klar ist Strafen nicht optimal, man spricht von schwarzer Pädagogik,  aber Eltern wissen das nicht besser und geben auch nur das Rezept weiter  was bei ihnen scheinbar funktioniert hat. Belohnen bei guter Leistung wäre besser. 
Fernseh/PC Verbot sind aber in sich sehr interessante Maßnahmen: man  nimmt dir etwas das du gerne tust. Logische erste Konsequenz ist, du  belohnst dich selbst, indem du es dir zurück kämpfst (im Idealfall  bestrafen dich deine Eltern also nicht für kurze Zeit, denn das vergisst  du ja schnell wieder) sondern bis zur nächsten GUTEN Note im selben  Fach), der zweite positive Nebeneffekt ist, dass, falls dein Leben  dadurch langweiliger wird, du lernen nicht mehr ganz so abstoßend finden  könntest. Und du sozialisierst dich vielleicht mehr, verbringst weniger  Zeit vor PC/TV und mehr mit Familie und Freunden (sofern man bei  letzteren nicht Blödsinn macht, ist das also gut).
Es hat natürlich auch Nachteile: man hat somit kurzfristig noch mehr  Frust, der Schule/dem Lernen gegenüber, da, wie oben beschrieben (alles  hängt zusammen  )man die Schuld gerne bei allem anderen (Schule(blöd),  Fach (schwer),Lehrer (unfair), Lernen (doof), Eltern(gemein)...) nur  nicht bei sich selbst.


Frage an dich: Wie würdest du denn gerne bestraft werden. Welche Strafe  oder Aktion bräuchtest du, damit du dich mehr Anstrengst?



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich war letztes WE in der "Dorf-Disko" und da  konnte man mal wieder sehen wie die Leute da so sind. Wenn diese "Disko"  alle unter 16 nicht reinlassen würde und alle unter 18 kein harten  Alkohol verkaufen würde und um 24:00 rauswerfen würde wären sie schon  lange(!) pleite! Das geht doch nicht an. Man bekommt überall Alkohol.  Wenn ein 15 jähriger zu mir kommen würde und fragen ob ich ihm ein Sixer  Bier kaufen würde könnte er gleich wieder nach Hause fahren! Also bei  sowas verstehe ich auch keinen Spaß mehr! Wenn ich "Kinder" sehen würde  die Alkohol trinken würde ich diesen wegnehmen und auskippen.
> Abschlussfeier  war es auch immer so das 90% betrunken waren bis zum geht nicht mehr  und ich, wie sonst auch immer, die meisten wegbringen durfte weil ich  einfach für sie da sein will falls etwas ist. Deshalb werde ich auch als  der Sozialste in meinem Dorf gelobt das ich aber nicht verstehe weil  ich das was ich tue für selbstverständlich empfinde.


 
In diesem Alter wissen wir oft einfach noch nicht wirklich was wir tun. Wegleeren ist eine Aktion, aber es ist die Frage ob es zu Frust führt (und somit Aggression, oder noch mehr Alkohol) oder lehrreich ist.
Eine Diskussion wie diese hier würde 10x mehr bringen, aber Wenn ich einen betrunkenen Jugendlichen die Gefahren von Alkohol erklären möchte, kann ich gleich versuchen mit meinem Gehalt den Welthunger zu bekämpfen. Ist inetwa gleich effizient


----------



## turbosnake (12. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

ich finde man sollte den Sportlehrplan umstellen, da dort einige Dinge 3(!) mal drauf stehen zB turnen wird 3 auf dem Gym unterrichtet(ich meine 9,7,5 kA ob es si stimmt.), da sollte man lieber mehr andere Sportarten mit aufnehmen!


----------



## Rollora (12. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Was die Sache mit den Lehrern angeht:
> 
> es ist leider allzu oft so, das ein Lehrer, wenn man ihn auf die unfaire Bewertung anspricht, teilweise noch schlimmer wird.
> Genauso Lehrer die unnachvollziehbar/unfair bewerten gibt es zu hauf, die einzelne Schüler bevorzugen etc.


Über solche Kollegen kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Aber erneut gilt, sich nicht selbst anzulügen als Schüler. Kann man dem Lehrer Nachweisen, dass er mit zweierlei Maß misst, kann man sehr wohl etwas machen. Noten von 1-4 sind dabei egal, wie wir festgestellt haben, werden die beim Bewerbungsgespräch eh nicht angeschaut. Aber sobald es in Richtung Negativ geht ist ein Notenprotest schnell eingelegt und der geht dann auch oft durch. Man weiß über solche Möglichkeiten aber als Schüler oft zu wenig und traut sich dann auch selten, es durchzuziehen.



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Aber das eigentliche Problem ist hier vorallem auch die Politik.
> Die Lehrpläne sind quasi nur einhaltbar, wenn man keinerlei Rücksicht auf die leistungsschwächeren und langsamen Schüler gibt.
> Bisher konnte in keinem einzigem Fach bei uns (Gymnasium) der Lehrplan  eingehalten werden und durch das Zentralabitur wird das Ganze nur noch  schlimmer.


Ja, das ist in der Tat ein großes Problem: und sollte doch mal ein Lehrer alles durchbringen, dann im Normalfall weil er es zu wenig genau gemacht hat. Ein guter Lehrer kommt mit dem Lehrplan nicht durch, fürchte ich... 



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> So verhindert man eine Spezialisierung und vorallem wird man so  eigentlich talentierte Leute los, bspw. Schüler, die bei sämtlichen  Sprachen überlegen sind, aber dann an den Naturwissenschaften scheitern,  oder umgekehrt.


Fachidiotie vs Allgemeinbildung ist eine schwierige Diskussion. Eine gute Allgemeinbildung ist ebenso wichtig, wie, dass man sich früher oder Später für eine Konkrete Richtung entscheidet. Gibt es HTLs in Deutschland?

Die Skandinavischen Länder machen das übrigens ganz gut vor. Aber eine Umsetzung von deren Schulkonzept ist bei uns nur langsam flächendeckend möglich.


Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich denke in einem Dorf kennt man die Leute wohl.
> 
> Also  wir hatten letzte Woche 3x nur 4 Stunden von Standartmaßig 6. Jede 2.  Woche fallen min. 4 Stunden aus weil die Lehrer einfach fehlen. Es gibt  zu wenig Lehrer dazu kommt das diese teilweise krank sind und andere  Lehrer nicht vertreten können weil sie schon zu viele Vertretungsstunden  haben. In Englisch und Deutsch haben wir gerademal 1% von allem gelernt  was wir noch so vor uns haben! Das ist unglaublich!


 Keine Vertretung/Supplierung? Schade.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Rollora schrieb:


> Fachidiotie vs Allgemeinbildung ist eine schwierige Diskussion. Eine gute Allgemeinbildung ist ebenso wichtig, wie, dass man sich früher oder Später für eine Konkrete Richtung entscheidet. Gibt es HTLs in Deutschland?


 Klar, aber gerade in der Abiturphase muss man sich eh festlegen und das man dann da zu Fächern verdonnert wird die nur den NC runterzeihen ist einfach mal Murks. Und natürlich geht nix über eine gute Algemeinbildung, aber das Problem ist, dass die so auch nicht entsteht. Allgemeinbildung verlangt einfach auch Interesse.
Ich behaupte einfach mal von mir eine verdammt große Allgemeinbildung inkl. einzelner Bereiche mit noch ziemlich viel Extrawissen zu haben. Da hat aber die Schule vllt 10% zu beigetragen.

HTLs dürften in etwa das sein, was bei uns die FUs/TUs sind, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Rollora schrieb:


> Erziehung und Schule gehört ja seit Jeher zusammen von daher passt das



Ich glaube nicht, dass Sportlehrpläne und das Zustandekommen einzelner Noten bzw. deren Beachtung eine große erzierische Bedeutung hat. Und um die Wirkung der Schule als ganzes geht es hier schon seit einigen Seiten nicht mehr. Um Eltern bzw. deren Rolle in Bezug auf Schule ging es noch nie.


----------



## Lan_Party (12. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Also wir können nur 88% des Unterrichtes durchführen und selbst das wird teilweise schwer weil die Lehrer einfach fehlen. Letztes Jahr war es sogar noch schlimmer soweit ich weis! Das Schlimme ist das es nächstes Jahr noch schlimmer wird! Da hat man einfach keine Lust auf Schule wenn man nicht lernt was man sollte. Ich finde aber auch das Schule teilweise zum Erziehung gehört! Die Lehrer sind wie ein Elternteil! Im Kindergarten wie in der Schule bringen auch Sie uns vernunft bei!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Erziehung geschieht im Elternhaus, die ersten 5 Jahre sind da die wichtigsten, denn in denen lernt das Kind, was Mitleid, Geduld, Hingabe, Zielstrebigkeit, Toleranz, usw ist. Macht man da was nicht richtig, ist es sehr schwer, da wieder was zu "reparieren" und ein Lehrer hat nicht die Qualifikation und die Zeit, das zu "reparieren" das können nur Psychologen.


----------



## ChaoZ (12. November 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Erziehung geschieht im Elternhaus, die ersten 5 Jahre sind da die wichtigsten, denn in denen lernt das Kind, was Mitleid, Geduld, Hingabe, Zielstrebigkeit, Toleranz, usw ist. Macht man da was nicht richtig, ist es sehr schwer, da wieder was zu "reparieren" und ein Lehrer hat nicht die Qualifikation und die Zeit, das zu "reparieren" das können nur Psychologen.



Sehe ich genau so. Auch wenn ich etwas an Psychologen zweifle, wahrscheinlich weil ich ihre Methoden nicht kenne.


----------



## Lan_Party (12. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Wenn Kinder in der Schule oder im Kindergarten "erzogen" werden wird es aber schlimmer als es schon ist. Wenn ein Kind etwas schlechtes tut und der Lehrer einfach nur sagt sowas macht man nicht bringt es nichts. Der Lehrer sollte mit dem Kind darüber reden was es Falsch gemacht hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so. Auch wenn ich etwas an Psychologen zweifle, wahrscheinlich weil ich ihre Methoden nicht kenne.


 
Ich habe einen Psychologen bei der Arbeit gesehen, sozusagen in meiner unmittelbaren Nähe und er hat etwas geschafft, was ich nie geschafft hätte, also Respekt habe ich auf jeden Fall. 
Kommt halt auch darauf an, um was es geht, aber verhaltensauffällige Kinder, z.B. welche, die ein Trauma haben (egal welches) können nur mit professioneller Hilfe wieder ein normales Leben führen.


----------



## KeKs (12. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Schularbeiten sind so nervig.Ich will lieber arbeiten und Geld verdienen ist einfach besser und macht mehr spass.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Je länger du Schularbeiten machen kannst, desto größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du dann mehr Geld verdienst als andere, die nicht so lange Schularbeiten gemacht haben.
Und Universität ist noch mal eine völlig andere Nummer als Schule.


----------



## Rollora (12. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Macht man da was nicht richtig, ist es sehr schwer, da wieder was zu "reparieren" und ein Lehrer hat nicht die Qualifikation ...


Doch das schon, aber halt nicht:


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> und die Zeit,


 sowie die Pflicht, Versäumnisse der Eltern nachzuholen.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> das zu "reparieren" das können nur Psychologen.


Da reden wir dann von einer anderen Dimension von Versäumnis/Schaden. Psychologen sowieso nicht Psychotheraputen vielleicht.


PCGamer123 schrieb:


> Schularbeiten sind so nervig.Ich will lieber  arbeiten und Geld verdienen ist einfach besser und macht mehr  spass.


na wenn du meinst 

Letzten Endes ist es NICHT so, und du wirst es merken wie "schön"  Schularbeiten waren, im Gegensatz zur Täglichen, 8 Stündigen Arbeit.
Theoretisch kannst ja auch neben der Schule arbeiten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Rollora schrieb:


> sowie die Pflicht, Versäumnisse der Eltern nachzuholen.



Das gilt dann aber nur für Sachen wie richtiges Sprechen und sowas, nicht das, was ich meine.



Rollora schrieb:


> Da reden wir dann von einer anderen Dimension von Versäumnis/Schaden. Psychologen sowieso nicht Psychotheraputen vielleicht.



Psychotherapeut ist Heilkunde und um sich so nennen zu dürfen, musst du Psychologie studiert haben.
Wobei es nun auch egal ist, ob der Psychologie jetzt auch Therapeut ist, ist aber eben durchaus wahrscheinlich, wenn er eine Praxis hat.


----------



## Rollora (12. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Psychotherapeut ist Heilkunde und um sich so nennen zu dürfen, musst du Psychologie studiert haben.
> Wobei es nun auch egal ist, ob der Psychologie jetzt auch Therapeut ist, ist aber eben durchaus wahrscheinlich, wenn er eine Praxis hat.


Ich stör mich am Begriff Psychologe, denn das ist einer der das eben noch nicht beherrscht. Ein Psychologe hat eben nur sein Studium absolviert. Jemand der Kinder behandelt ist nicht einfach nur Psychologe, sondern hat eine zusätzliche Ausbildung, außer das meintest du damit.

Ein Psychologe selbst darf etwa Erziehungsberatung ausüben, nicht jedoch Erziehen. Er darf also in dem Sinn noch keinen "Schaden anrichten" oder auch welchen "korrigieren". Wie dem auch sei, wir sind Offtopic geworden, sry.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Rollora schrieb:


> Ich stör mich am Begriff Psychologe, denn das ist einer der das eben noch nicht beherrscht. Ein Psychologe hat eben nur sein Studium absolviert. Jemand der Kinder behandelt ist nicht einfach nur Psychologe, sondern hat eine zusätzliche Ausbildung, außer das meintest du damit.



Dann war ich vielleicht nicht genau genug, kann durchaus sein, jedenfalls meine ich eben einen Experten, der sich damit auskennt, wenn ein Kind ein Trauma erlebt hat.

Wichtiger Faktor ist nun mal das Elternteil und wenn die Eltern sich nicht um das Kind kümmern und es in den jungen Jahren eben nicht die Sachen mitbekommt, die es zu einem empfindsamen Menschen werden lassen, wirst du als Lehrer das nicht hinbekommen, einfach weil du nicht die Qualifikation dafür hast und die Zeit auch nicht.
Wieso verprügeln denn 8 Jähre andere Kinder in der Schule?
Das kommt doch nicht davon, weil sie das super finden, das hat Ursachen und diese Ursachen müssen ergründet werden.


----------



## Rollora (12. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann war ich vielleicht nicht genau genug, kann durchaus sein, jedenfalls meine ich eben einen Experten, der sich damit auskennt, wenn ein Kind ein Trauma erlebt hat.
> 
> Wichtiger Faktor ist nun mal das Elternteil und wenn die Eltern sich nicht um das Kind kümmern und es in den jungen Jahren eben nicht die Sachen mitbekommt, die es zu einem empfindsamen Menschen werden lassen, wirst du als Lehrer das nicht hinbekommen, einfach weil du nicht die Qualifikation dafür hast und die Zeit auch nicht.
> Wieso verprügeln denn 8 Jähre andere Kinder in der Schule?
> Das kommt doch nicht davon, weil sie das super finden, das hat Ursachen und diese Ursachen müssen ergründet werden.


@Trauma: hab nicht gewusst das du ein Trauma meinst, sry.

@Prügeln. Meinst du richtig schlagen oder raufen. Letzters ist ganz normal und ist in unseren Genen, ersteres ist bedenklich und hat oft mit Erfahrung zu tun. Diese kann durch die Eltern geschehen oder durchs Fernsehen (etc).


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Rollora schrieb:


> @Prügeln. Meinst du richtig schlagen oder raufen. Letzters ist ganz normal und ist in unseren Genen, ersteres ist bedenklich und hat oft mit Erfahrung zu tun. Diese kann durch die Eltern geschehen oder durchs Fernsehen (etc).


 
Ich meine nicht raufen, das kommt bei Kindern immer vor, das ist Evolution, da ist es wichtig, schon sehr früh die Reviere abzustecken, auch wenn das bei Kindern noch nicht so ausgeprägt ist, einfach weil das Testosteron noch nicht da ist.
Ich meine jetzt prügeln in dem Sinne, dass das Kind kein Mitleid hat, keine Grenzen kennt, nicht aufhört, wenn der andere am Boden liegt, wenn eine Rauferei eben zur Prügelei wird.
Guck dir die Jugendlichen/junge Erwachsene an, die andere grundlos verprügeln, das mit dem Handy aufnehmen und sich darüber freuen.
Sowas muss eben Ursachen haben und die sind meiner Meinung nach in der sehr jungen Kindheit zu suchen. Die haben auch ihr Trauma erlebt, eben auf eine sehr suspekte Weise, die eben ergründet werden muss, damit man sowas in der Zukunft schneller erkennen kann.
Hier müssen natürlich Leute gut ausgebildet werden, daher finde ich es gut, wenn ein Therapeut eben auch an der Schule zur Festanstellung wird, denn die Lehrer sind damit einfach überfordert.


----------



## Rollora (13. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Stimme dir voll und ganz zu. Ob eine Untersuchung der Ursachen wirklich was ändert weiß ich nicht, man weiß ja bei Amokläufen auch inzwischen, dass es an der familiären/sozialen Situation liegt (und es kann wenig geändert werden).
Gewaltprävention sollte eventuell erweitert werden an Schulen


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Du musst aber irgendwann mal anfangen, ewig die Scherben aufsammeln, weil wieder Menschen gestorben sind, weil irgendwelche ausgerastet oder eben Amok gelaufen sind, ist einfach zu wenig.
Deutschland gibt Milliarden für irgendwelchen Unsinn aus, aber bei Kindergärten und im Bildungssystem wird weiter gekürzt, dabei ist genau da den Angriffspunkt, da kann man ansetzen um eben in Zukunft solche Dinge zu verhindern.
Dass es keine 100% gibt, ist klar, aber wenn man auf diese Weise Verwahrlosung, Gewalt unter Kindern/gegen Kinder und eben auch dann Jugendgewalt verringern kann, ist das schon ein gutes Zeichen.
Den Entwicklungsstand einer Gesellschaft kann man auch daran messen, wie sie mit ihren Kindern umgehen.


----------



## Rollora (13. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

ich bin nicht daran interessiert, den jetztigen Zustand als gut zu finden und Amokläufe oder ähnliches einfach so hinzunehmen. Es wird zu dem Thema immer weitere Untersuchungen geben und das ist gut so. 
Allerdings sind das jetzt nur noch Detailuntersuchungen, die an den Haupterkenntnissen heutiger Untersuchungen nicht mehr rütteln werden.

Ergo: das wissen ist da, man muss jetzt nur noch was dagegen tun. Man muss in die Köpfe der Menschen. DAS muss erforscht und erweitert werden, wie wir das als Lehrpersonen, Eltern oder sonstwas hinkriegen.
Dieser Thread ist schon ein sehr guter Anfang, auch wenn hier nur Leute reinschauen werden, die sich sowieso für das Thema interessieren, also in deren Köpfe sich die richtigen Gedanken bereits formen...


----------



## Lan_Party (13. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Im gegensatz zu Amerika sieht Deutschland noch extrem gut aus. Gerade läuft der Film "Ein Spiel auf Bewährung". Aus irgendeinem Grund verbessert sich die Lage dort nicht. Wieso ist es in Deutschland auch so? Wie lange sollen wir noch warten? In Deutschland sollten die Gesetze extrem verhärtet werden! Wer mist baut sollte dafür bestraft werden egal wie schwer das vergehen war. Ich rede hier nicht von Gewalt o.ä. ein Wochenende im Gefängniss kann einen schon zum nachdenken verhelfen. Genauso sollten ab dem 16. Lebensjahr die Fingerabdrücke eingesammelt werden. So weis man das wenn man eine Straftat begehen will das die Polizei einen schneller dran bekommt als man denkt.
Einige werden jetzt bestimmt meinen das es Falsch ist aber ich halte mich hier fest! Die Menschen sollen lernen erst nachzudenken und dann zu handeln!


----------



## dragooncomet (13. November 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Im gegensatz zu Amerika sieht Deutschland noch extrem gut aus. Gerade läuft der Film "Ein Spiel auf Bewährung". Aus irgendeinem Grund verbessert sich die Lage dort nicht. Wieso ist es in Deutschland auch so? Wie lange sollen wir noch warten? In Deutschland sollten die Gesetze extrem verhärtet werden! Wer mist baut sollte dafür bestraft werden egal wie schwer das vergehen war. Ich rede hier nicht von Gewalt o.ä. ein Wochenende im Gefängniss kann einen schon zum nachdenken verhelfen. Genauso sollten ab dem 16. Lebensjahr die Fingerabdrücke eingesammelt werden. So weis man das wenn man eine Straftat begehen will das die Polizei einen schneller dran bekommt als man denkt.
> Einige werden jetzt bestimmt meinen das es Falsch ist aber ich halte mich hier fest! Die Menschen sollen lernen erst nachzudenken und dann zu handeln!



Ich denke, es ist eher besser, gutes verhalten zu belohnen, als falsches zu bestrafen.


----------



## Lan_Party (13. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



dragooncomet schrieb:


> Ich denke, es ist eher besser, gutes verhalten zu belohnen, als falsches zu bestrafen.


 Flasches verhalten darf aber nicht einfach neutralisiert werden! Wie möchtest du den "gutes" verhalten belohnen bzw. wann soll es belohnt werden? Wenn ich einer alten Dame über die Straße helfe bekomme ich dann nen 10er? Jeder kann sagen das er etwas gutes getan hat aber es nachzuweisen wird extrem schwer weil man einfach sagt: Diese Person hat das und das gemacht hier ist das Dokument und fertig. Die Leute machen 50:50 und nichts wurde gemacht.


----------



## dragooncomet (13. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Was heisst falsch, was heisst richtig? Jeder Mensch urteilt selber, was falsch und was richtig ist. Dabei wird er ja von der Umgebung geprägt. Aber was für ihn endgültig das richtige ist, das muss er selber wissen. Ich würde zu ihm nur sagen, wie ich es tun würde. Wenn der Mensch dann offen genug ist für die Meinung der Anderen würde er nachfragen oder nachdenken, wieso ich so tun würde. So würde es meiner Meinung nach das Verständnis für Andersdenkende und für sich selber erweitert. Und es geht nicht darum, etwas gutes zu tun, sondern aus Überzeugung für sich selber das Richtige zu tun. Und ich denke, dass man schon merkt, wenn jemand von etwas überzeugt ist.


----------



## Lan_Party (13. November 2011)

Aber wo bleibt da die Belohnung? Für mich ist es Belohnung genug wenn ich weis das es einem anderem gut geht durch das was ich getan habe. Aber andere möchten etwas sehen für ihr "soziales" verhalten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



dragooncomet schrieb:


> Was heisst falsch, was heisst richtig? Jeder Mensch urteilt selber, was falsch und was richtig ist.


 
Wenn also einer sagt, dass Folter, Mord und Genuzid richtig ist, ist das eben seine Überzeugung und man muss ihn gewähren lassen?


----------



## dragooncomet (13. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Solange er nicht andere diffamiert, andere nötigen seine Meinung zu hören und auch einrechnen kann, dass er auch unter Folter etc. leiden könnte, dann sollte man ihm diese Meinung schon tolerieren können. Ich meine ja, jeder sollte selber wissen, was für ihn richtig ist oder nicht. Aber er soll auch tolerieren, dass wir nicht seiner Meinung sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



dragooncomet schrieb:


> Aber was für ihn endgültig das richtige ist, das muss er selber wissen. Ich würde zu ihm nur sagen, wie ich es tun würde. Wenn der Mensch dann offen genug ist für die Meinung der Anderen würde er nachfragen oder nachdenken, wieso ich so tun würde. So würde es meiner Meinung nach das Verständnis für Andersdenkende und für sich selber erweitert.



Eben gerade dieses reflektieren fremder Sichtweisen ist etwas, was anerzogen werden muss, oftmals aber nur ungenügend anerzogen wird...




Lan_Party schrieb:


> Aber wo bleibt da die Belohnung? Für mich ist es Belohnung genug wenn ich weis das es einem anderem gut geht durch das was ich getan habe. Aber andere möchten etwas sehen für ihr "soziales" verhalten.


 
Auch diese Verknüpfung muss ein Kind erst lernen. Rein materialistisch geht aus dem Wohlbefinden von jemand anderem selten ein angemessener persönlicher Nutzen hervor (insbesondere in unserer Konkurrenzgesellschaft -> selbstverstärkend). Das man Sozialität als Selbstzweck und Belohnung empfindet, muss man erst einmal verinnerlichen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Wenn einer zu Mord, Folter und Genozid aufruft, diffamiert er ja eben die, die er foltern und ermorden will und stachelt damit die an, die das auch wollen aber nicht aussprechen.
Was denkst du denn, was passiert?
Ach ja, braucht man nicht denken, sieht man in der Geschichte und aktuell auf der Welt.


----------



## dragooncomet (13. November 2011)

@quantenslipstream

Du hast den Widerspruch erkannt. Man kann Folter und Genozide nicht auf rein hypothetische Ebene befürworten. Man braucht dazu einen Feindbild gegen den man die Maßnahme einsetzen kann. Deshalb kann kein reflektierender Mensch auf die Idee kommen, diese radikale Maßnahmen, die das Recht auf Leben missachten, zu befürworten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Jeder, der derartiges Gedankengut besitzt, muss davon abgebracht werden.
Und die Erziehung zu Toleranz beginnt eben schon im Kleinkindalter, wenn ein Kind sowas in jungen Jahren nicht lernt, bzw. vermittelt bekommt, wie soll es dann als Jugendlicher sowas lernen?


----------



## Rollora (14. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



dragooncomet schrieb:


> Ich denke, es ist eher besser, gutes verhalten zu belohnen, als falsches zu bestrafen.


 Im Optimalfall, ja. Ist halt nicht immer Möglich.
Am besten wärs sowieso, die Person die es zu belohnen/bestrafen gilt, ist von sich aus motiviert es (nicht) mehr zu tun und ist auf beides nicht angewiesen. Man spricht von intrinsischer Motivation


----------



## pibels94 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Rollora schrieb:


> Im Optimalfall, ja. Ist halt nicht immer Möglich.
> Am besten wärs sowieso, die Person die es zu belohnen/bestrafen gilt, ist von sich aus motiviert es (nicht) mehr zu tun und ist auf beides nicht angewiesen. Man spricht von intrinsischer Motivation



Ich finde gutes Benehmen/Verhalten selbstverständlich. Und dadurch das unsere Gesellschaft so verweichlicht, wird man mittlerweile für jeden Kack belohnt


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Und wer definiert gutes Benehmen/Verhalten?
Was zählt denn deiner Meinung nach alles darunter?

Und wo wird man denn bitte für jeden Kack belohnt? Ich hab noch nix von IRL-Achievments mitbekommen 

Und zu dem Law&Order-Wünschen von Lan-Party:
Damit sorgst du lediglich dafür, das Leute ins kriminelle Segment abrutschen und da auch nicht mehr raus kommen.
Law&Order hat noch nie etwas positives gebracht. 
Wir brauchen keine härteren Strafen, wir brauchen nur mal Gerichte, die in einem kurzen Zeitraum urteilen.
Der Lernfaktor kann ja garnicht einsetzten, wenn man erst monate später für iwas bezahlen muss.

Und die Sache mit den Fingerabdrücken ist einfach nur eins: Generalverdacht.
Und natürlich wunderbar für die ganzen Überwachungsfetischisten im IM. Aber es wird in keiner Weise dafür sorgen, das Straftaten aufhören.


----------



## pibels94 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

zu gutem Benehmen gehören ganz selbstverständliche Dinge, soziale Werte etc.
Aber mir kommt es vor, das Ausländer beispielsweise schon hochgelobt werden, wenn sie Deutsch sprechen (für mich eine Selbstverständlichkeit, wer hier leben will, muss auch Deutsch sprechen).

Und Strafen sind auch zu lasch, deswegen begehen auch so viele Jugendliche Straftaten, weil sie genau wissen das der Jugendrichter selten die Höchststrafe für das jeweilige Vergehen ausspricht. Hier in Deutschland ist reine Augenwischerei.


----------



## Lan_Party (14. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> ....


 Wieso nicht? Wenn die Leute wissen das sie schnell und geziehlt ausfindig gemacht werden können denken sie doch eher 2 mal daran etwas schlechtes zu tun.


----------



## ChaoZ (14. November 2011)

Was ich etwas komisch finde - ich bin auf einem Gymnasium, und nach der 10. Klasse hat man hier den Realschulabschluss. Nun kenne ich viele Leute von der Haupt- und Realschule, die ebenfalls einen Realschulabschluss haben. Wenn ich die jedoch frage, was die Normalparabel bzw. lineare Gleichungen sind, haben die keine Ahnung. Nie im Unterricht gemacht. Hab ich das falsch verstanden, oder sind die Anforderungen für den Realschulabschluss auf dem Gymnasium höher als auf anderen Schulformen? Ich meine, ohne das Wissen über lineare Gleichungen etc. werde ich wohl kaum in die 10. Klasse kommen.


----------



## Lan_Party (14. November 2011)

What!? Also wir haben das in der 9. Klasse gemacht und in der 10. wurde es weiter vertieft.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Wenn die Leute wissen das sie schnell und geziehlt ausfindig gemacht werden können denken sie doch eher 2 mal daran etwas schlechtes zu tun.


 Funktioniert nur leider nicht.
1. Weil du gerade bei den meisten von Jugendlichen verübten Delikten (Sachbeschädigung im Öffentlichen Raum z.B.) mit Fingerabdrücken nicht viel anfangen kannst, wenn sie nicht gerade ausgefallene Gegenstände dafür benutzen und die dann liegen lassen.
2. Zumindest hier in Berlin ist die Polizei schon so heillos überlastet, wenn die jetzt bei jedem Kleinkram auch noch Fingerabdrücke nehmen müssen, kommen die garnicht mehr zum Arbeiten.
Nur mit Fingerabdrücken als Beweis kannst du quasi nichts erreichen.
3. Was das Strafmass angeht: Verhältnismäßigkeit, bei einem Ersttäter sind Bewährungs/Geldstrafen IMMER die bessere Lösung. So gibst du dem Täter noch die Alternative, relativ unbeschadet aus der Sache heraus zu kommen. Was hast du denn davon, wenn du sie einbuchtest? Garnichts außer einem guten Gefühl und genau sowas soll unser Rechtssystem ja nicht sein. Die Gewohnheitstäter halten es eh nicht aus, bis die Bewährung um ist. Meinetwegen kann man auch die Bewährungszeiten bei Jugendlichen stark erhöhen, aber sie direkt einzubuchten ist einfach nur teuer und überzogen.
4. ******* bauen tuen Jugendliche so oder so. Das haben sie schon immer getan und das werden sie auch immer tun, sowas kannst du auch mit härteren Strafen nicht verhindern. Und ein höheres Strafmaß birgt auch IMMER Missbrauchsgefahr.

Das Bildungssystem ist sowieso eine Fehlkonstruktion.
Jedes Bundesland mit eigenen Regeln und ständigen Änderungen, kein Wunder das nix hinhaut.
Und die Schlimmste Sache von allen: das Zentralabitur.


----------



## snowhawk (14. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Ich bin jetzt in der 12 eines Gymnasiums und mir ist folgendes aufegefallen:
es sind viele Leute da, die an sich nicht das Zeug für ein Gymnasium haben, obwohl sie allesammt in der Realschule einen 1,X Durchschnitt hatten.
Am lustigsten finde ich, wenn sie über ihre 5 weinen und meinen wie schlecht sie doch auf einmal geworden sind


----------



## Lan_Party (14. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Die Fingerabdrücke bringen einen aber schnell weiter!
Zum Zentralabitur. Da kann ich nur sagen was ich gehört habe. Ein Realschulabschluss ist genauso viel Wert wie ein Abi in Berlin. Das hat mal wer geschrieben ob es wirklich so stimmt kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (15. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Theoretisch jain, praktisch nein. Wie gesagt, der Zeitaufwand würde so massiv steigen, das die Polizei nicht hinterher kommen würde, ergo unnütz.

Das ist nen Satz denn man dauernd zu hören kriegt, der aber letztenendes Bullshit ist.
Mit einem Abi hast du eigentlich IMMER mehr Chancen auf den Studienplatz. Zumal es ja eh Studiengänge gibt, die einen Gym-Abschluss erfordern.


----------



## Lan_Party (15. November 2011)

Aber dadurch vergrößert sich die Angst der Jugendlichen ergo weniger Straftaten. Naja genau können wir beide es nicht sagen das müsste man erstmal "ausprobieren".

Wie gesagt dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen. Ich kann nur das sagen was ich gehört bzw. gelesen habe.


----------



## dragooncomet (15. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Der Staat soll die Bürger nicht einschüchtern. Er soll sich auf die Bürger aufbauen können. Doch wer will soziale Dienste leisten, wenn man unter Generalverdacht steht. Und ausprobieren sollte man nichts. Man kann einfach schauen, wie es in andere Länder gehandhabt wird. In England gibt es quasi keine Jugendgerichte, die Jugendliche werden für Jahre in den Gefängnisse verwahrt und anschliessend nicht resozialisiert. Die Jugendlichen haben quasi keine Zukunft mehr. 
Es ist auch noch viel zu aufwändig, alles nach Fingerabdrücken zu suchen und zu kategorisieren. Das kostet Zeit und Geld und es ist sinnvoller, in andere Sachen zu investieren.


----------



## Lan_Party (15. November 2011)

In welchem Staat der min. 100 mio. Bürger hat läuft es besser als in Deutschland? Der Staat gibt Geld aus für nichts! In unserem Dorf wurde ein riesiger Teil der Hauptstraße neu gemacht. Nach den Arbeiten ist sie noch schlimmer geworden als vorher! Unsere Spielplätze sind vermüllt und veraltet! Man muss in in die Zukunft investieren und nicht in das Jetzt und unsere Zukunft sind die Kinder! Wenn diese nicht in einer vernünftigen Umwelt aufwachsen kann das nur schief gehen!


----------



## dragooncomet (15. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Deutschland hat nicht einmal 100 Mio Einwohner. ^^ Man kann auch in einer verkommene Umwelt normal aufwachsen, nur wird das nur wenige gelingen. Und dass man als deutscher Bürger ungenügend in den Staat eingreifen kann, dagegen kann ich auch nichts machen. Die Frage ist, was will man wie bis wann und mit welchen Mitteln erreichen, sodass der Bürger mit den Massnahmen einverstanden ist. Man muss den Bürger erklären, wie man konstruktiv die Zukunft sichert.
Du kannst ja Bilder von den Spielplätzen photographieren und den lokalen Medien melden.


----------



## Lan_Party (15. November 2011)

Ich weis das Deutschland keine 100 mio. Bürger hat.  Rund 80-90 mio. müssten es sein. Naja. In anderen Ländern läuft es viel besser mit der Bildung. Ich habe einen Russen in meiner Klasse. Er wohnt seit 5 Jahren in Deutschland und jetzt frage ich mich was zum Teufel sucht er hier! Nicht das ich was gegen Russen habe bin ja selber geboren aber das was er in der 6. Klasse gelernt hat hat er hier in der 8. und 9. wieder lernen müssen! Unser Klassenlehrer meinte selbst das es hinterm eisenen Vorhang viel besser mit der Bildung läuft als hier. Das waren seinen Worte! Meine Eltern sagen mir auch immer wieder das sie es unglaublich finden das wir immer soo viele Stunden ausfallen haben. Als sie zur Schule gingen hatten sie für alles Zeit auch wenn sie etliche Hausaufgaben hatten!


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Schlimm, dass dein Lehrer noch denkt, dass es den eisernen Vorhang noch gibt.


----------



## Lan_Party (15. November 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Schlimm, dass dein Lehrer noch denkt, dass es den eisernen Vorhang noch gibt.



Er hat nie gesagt das es in noch gibt. Er meinte damit nur das die Schüler im Osten einfach viel(!) besser sind als die in Europa. Die Lehrer an unserer Schule machen öfter mal solche "Witze".


----------



## pibels94 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Er hat nie gesagt das es in noch gibt. Er meinte damit nur das die Schüler im Osten einfach viel(!) besser sind als die in Europa. Die Lehrer an unserer Schule machen öfter mal solche "Witze".



stimmt ja auch. Viele Studenten kommen aus Russland, der Ukraine und sonst wo nach Deutschland und sind einfach fleißiger als "wir". Die Motivation bei vielen ist doch deutlich unter der Gürtellinie, auch bei Jugendlichen. Ich seh es immer häufiger das Jugendliche ihre Eltern wie Leibeigene behandeln, das kann es nicht sein. Disziplin und Gehorsam sind für viele Fremdwörter.


----------



## Lan_Party (15. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



pibels94 schrieb:


> Disziplin und Gehorsam sind für viele Fremdwörter.


 Nicht im Osten. Ich selber merke auch das es so ist. Meine Eltern predigen mir min. 2mal die Woche das es nicht geht das ich schon wieder etwas ausfallen habe, das wir so wenig arbeiten und tests schreiben etc. aber dafür bleibe ich bei Freistunden länger da. Z.B. hatten wir letzte woche die möglichkeit von der7. - 8. freiwillig Unterricht zu machen bzw. selbstständig zu arbeiten das ich auch gemacht habe. Als ich nach hause kam hätte meine Mutter fast einen Herzinfarkt bekommen weil ich so spät kam.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Er hat nie gesagt das es in noch gibt. Er meinte damit nur das die Schüler im Osten einfach viel(!) besser sind als die in Europa. Die Lehrer an unserer Schule machen öfter mal solche "Witze".


 
Ach, das hast du also den eisernen Vorhang dazu gedichtet? 
Ist ja noch schlimmer.


----------



## Lan_Party (15. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ach, das hast du also den eisernen Vorhang dazu gedichtet?
> Ist ja noch schlimmer.


 NEIN! Er hat gesagt das es hinter dem eisernen Vorhang Disziplinierter ist und die Schüler sich mehr anstregen! Wie soll ich es erklären. -.-" Einfach ausgedrückt meinte er im Osten sind die Schüler besser aber das mit dem eisernen Vorhang war nicht ernst gemeint.


----------



## pibels94 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Nicht im Osten. Ich selber merke auch das es so ist. Meine Eltern predigen mir min. 2mal die Woche das es nicht geht das ich schon wieder etwas ausfallen habe, das wir so wenig arbeiten und tests schreiben etc. aber dafür bleibe ich bei Freistunden länger da. Z.B. hatten wir letzte woche die möglichkeit von der7. - 8. freiwillig Unterricht zu machen bzw. selbstständig zu arbeiten das ich auch gemacht habe. Als ich nach hause kam hätte meine Mutter fast einen Herzinfarkt bekommen weil ich so spät kam.


 
eben, ich mein ja gerade "uns". Stinkfaul und rotzfrech, zumindest viele ^^

und ich hab das mit dem eisernen Vorhang verstanden


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> NEIN! Er hat gesagt das es hinter dem eisernen Vorhang Disziplinierter ist und die Schüler sich mehr anstregen! Wie soll ich es erklären. -.-" Einfach ausgedrückt meinte er im Osten sind die Schüler besser aber das mit dem eisernen Vorhang war nicht ernst gemeint.


 
Wenn man deine Theorie anwendet, müsste es in Nord Korea ja perfekte Schüler geben.


----------



## pibels94 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn man deine Theorie anwendet, müsste es in Nord Korea ja perfekte Schüler geben.



gibt es ja auch, die Studenten dort sind absolut elitär.


----------



## Lan_Party (15. November 2011)

Schon komisch. In Europa sind die Schüler sagen wir es mal eiskalt und hart..zu nichts zu gebrauchen und wenn man mal in den Osten kommt denkt man das jeder IQ gespritzt bekommt. In den USA ist es so entweder man ist gut in der Schule, ein Problem Schüler bis ins unmögliche oder die Eltern sind so reich das es egal ist wie dumm man ist da diese sowieso alles hinterher geworfen bekommen.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (15. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen, möchte aber auf einen relativ aktuellen Film hinweisen.
Der Film heißt "Das weiße Band." Ist noch gar nicht so alt, obwohl er in Schwarz-Weiß gedreht wurde.
Da geht es um mehrere Probleme, unter andrem auch Erziehung...

(Kennt sonst noch jemand den Film?)


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Schon komisch. In Europa sind die Schüler sagen wir es mal eiskalt und hart..zu nichts zu gebrauchen


 
Man man, du hast echt keine Ahnung. 
Fahr mal nach Finnland, Schweden oder Norwegen, oder schau mal in Estland oder Lettland rein.


----------



## dragooncomet (15. November 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Schon komisch. In Europa sind die Schüler sagen wir es mal eiskalt und hart..zu nichts zu gebrauchen und wenn man mal in den Osten kommt denkt man das jeder IQ gespritzt bekommt. In den USA ist es so entweder man ist gut in der Schule, ein Problem Schüler bis ins unmögliche oder die Eltern sind so reich das es egal ist wie dumm man ist da diese sowieso alles hinterher geworfen bekommen.



Du dramatisierst es masslos. Es gibt keine wenn oder. Und nicht jeder aus dem Osten ist gescheit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Nicht jeder Inder ist ein Computer Genie und nicht jeder Chinese kann Kung Fu.


----------



## Neox (15. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Ich habe nicht alles gelesen und werfe einfach mal was ein:

Es gibt schon Jugendliche, wo ich mir manchmal an den Kopf fasse und frage, was ist da bloß mit der Erziehung schief gelaufen.
Mein Neffe ist 15 Jahre alt und gehört defenitiv nicht zu der Sorte, die Schlagen oder Kiffen. Klar, Streitigkeiten gibt´s immer, und damals war es üblich, dass wenn einer am Boden lag, man ihm geholfen hat aufzustehen und man dann was trinken gegangen ist. Heute? Ja, liegt er am Boden wird eingetreten und eingeschlagen bis er kein Ton mehr von sich gibt oder was auch immer.



Mein Neffe erzählt mir von seinen Mitschülern, die ab und zu abdriften.. So werden Lehrer oder Elternteile der Mitschüler nach Kippen oder nem Bier gefragt, und falls diesen "Jugendlichen" die Antwort der Eltern nicht passt, kommt sowas wie Halts Maul; Fic* dich du H*****sohn. Alles schon selbst und live erlebt. Und diese Wannabe Gangster haben auch kein Respekt mehr, außer sie hören die Worte: Ich rufe Polizei: Entweder fangen sie an zu heulen und rufen nach Mami; Rennen weg; oder machen auf noch mehr Gangstergehabe und sagen: Ach was solls die Bu**** die fic** ich.. 

Das ist leider kein Spaß, ich habe mein Neffen ab und zu von der Schule abgeholt und musste es selbst erleben. Ich warte drauf, dass sie sich mit Lehrern prügeln .. 

ABER:  Es sind nicht alle so, mein Neffe ist ein sehr netter und relativ gut erzogener Typ. Klar, er trinkt auch mal Bier, aber er ist keineswegs agressiv oder dergleichen.
Man kann nicht alle Jugendlichen über einen Kamm scheeren..

Grüße


----------



## Pagz (15. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Ich würde trotzdem nicht mit dem asiatischen Bildungssystem tauschen wollen
Nicht umsonst liegt dort die höchste Suizidrate weltweit vor, mit so was muss man sich wircklich keine "besseres" Bildungssystem erkämpfen. (Besser in ".." geschrieben, da das reine Wissen nicht viel Aussagt)


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Das asiatische Bildungssystem kann gut _Wissen_ vermitteln, das stimmt schon. Aber ohne Freizeit, Hobbys, usw...
Und meistens bleibt die Kreativität dabei auf der Strecke.


----------



## Lan_Party (15. November 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Das asiatische Bildungssystem kann gut Wissen vermitteln, das stimmt schon. Aber ohne Freizeit, Hobbys, usw...
> Und meistens bleibt die Kreativität dabei auf der Strecke.



Dazu kommt das soziale miteinander eingeschränkt ist. 

Ja ich gebe zu in diesem Punkt habe ich ganz schön übertrieben aber wieso hört man immer wieder das im Osten Studenten mehr leisten als die Europäischen Studenten?
Es kann doch nicht so sein das Lehrer Schüler beleidigen(!) und das nicht nur einmal, sagen das das sie keine Lust auf Unterricht machen und einfach nichts tun. Diese Lehrer werden nicht entlassen auch wenn man 20 mal zum Rektor geht. Nur weil es viel zu wenig Lehrer gibt kann man solche trotzdem rauswerfen! Ich würde mal sagen es gibt zu wenig Lehrer weil diese einfach zu wenig bekommen. Bei uns an der Berufsschule ist es sehr extrem! Als Bautechnikingeneur arbeite ich doch lieber für eine große Firma und bekomme richtig gutes Geld anstatt Lehrer für Bautechnik wo ich nur gutes Geld bekomme.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Schon komisch. In Europa sind die Schüler sagen wir es mal eiskalt und hart..zu nichts zu gebrauchen und wenn man mal in den Osten kommt denkt man das jeder IQ gespritzt bekommt. In den USA ist es so entweder man ist gut in der Schule, ein Problem Schüler bis ins unmögliche oder die Eltern sind so reich das es egal ist wie dumm man ist da diese sowieso alles hinterher geworfen bekommen.


 
Wie kommst du den darauf das es im Osten und in den USA so ist? 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man man, du hast echt keine Ahnung.
> Fahr mal nach Finnland, Schweden oder Norwegen, oder schau mal in Estland oder Lettland rein.


 Und wie ist es da? War noch nie dort, in Schweden soll es ja viele Hübsche Blondinne geben aber ob das wirklich stimmt


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und wie ist es da? War noch nie dort, in Schweden soll es ja viele Hübsche Blondinne geben aber ob das wirklich stimmt


 
Ich kann Norwegen empfehlen, da spricht praktisch jeder englisch und zwar recht gut.


----------



## Lan_Party (15. November 2011)

Gamer090 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommst du den darauf das es im Osten und in den USA so ist?


Fernsehen und Internet sind nicht nur da um sich zu verblöden.  Dazu kommen Erfahrungen anderer Personen und du liest ja selbst das andere User es teilweise auch so sehen.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kann Norwegen empfehlen, da spricht praktisch jeder englisch und zwar recht gut.


 
Dann geh ich da mal hin aber nicht im Winter hier ist es mir schon kalt genug 



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Fernsehen und Internet sind nicht nur da um sich zu verblöden.  Dazu kommen Erfahrungen anderer Personen und du liest ja selbst das andere User es teilweise auch so sehen.


 
Habe nicht alle Beiträge gelesen aber es kann schon sein das es im Osten und in den USA so ist.
Wusste nicht das Internet und Fernsehen auch für mehr da ist als sich zu verblöden  Zumindest bekommst Bildung bei PCGH


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Fernsehen und Internet sind nicht nur da um sich zu verblöden.  Dazu kommen Erfahrungen anderer Personen und du liest ja selbst das andere User es teilweise auch so sehen.


 
Das Fernsehen ist keine verlässliche Quelle für sowas und das Internet schon mal gar nicht.


----------



## Lan_Party (16. November 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Das Fernsehen ist keine verlässliche Quelle für sowas und das Internet schon mal gar nicht.



Willst du etwa sagen das die Statistiken die ich aus dem Internet(!) habe etwa nichts Wert sind? N24 z.B. ist ein super Sender mit tollen Dokus. Im Internet gibt es Seiten die einem bei Problemen weiterhelfen z.B. PCGH, Wikipedia etc..


----------



## pibels94 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Willst du etwa sagen das die Statistiken die ich aus dem Internet(!) habe etwa nichts Wert sind? N24 z.B. ist ein super Sender mit tollen Dokus. Im Internet gibt es Seiten die einem bei Problemen weiterhelfen z.B. PCGH, Wikipedia etc..



seh ich genauso   man darf zwar nicht alles glauben, aber einige seriöse Sender/Internetseiten gibt es.

auch wenn N24 zu Pro 7 gehört...


----------



## dragooncomet (16. November 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> seh ich genauso   man darf zwar nicht alles glauben, aber einige seriöse Sender/Internetseiten gibt es.
> 
> auch wenn N24 zu Pro 7 gehört...



Ich würde N24 nicht so seriös einschätzen. Und glaube keine Statistiken. Bei Wikipedia sollte man schon noch die Quellen überprüfen.


----------



## Lan_Party (16. November 2011)

Was ist den für dich Seriös?


----------



## pibels94 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Was ist den für dich Seriös?


 
wahrscheinlich nur analoge Sachen, Überlieferungen von Großeltern etc. ^^ (ironisch gemeint)


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Willst du etwa sagen das die Statistiken die ich aus dem Internet(!) habe etwa nichts Wert sind? N24 z.B. ist ein super Sender mit tollen Dokus. Im Internet gibt es Seiten die einem bei Problemen weiterhelfen z.B. PCGH, Wikipedia etc..


 
Seit wann ist N24 seriös? 
Der Sender gehört zur ProSieben Sat1 Media AG und die bringen das, was ihnen am Meisten bringt.


----------



## Lan_Party (16. November 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann ist N24 seriös?
> Der Sender gehört zur ProSieben Sat1 Media AG und die bringen das, was ihnen am Meisten bringt.



Ich persönlich finde die Dokus sehr informativ! Welchen Sender findest du den Seriös?


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde die Dokus sehr informativ! Welchen Sender findest du den Seriös?


 
Sender, die mit ihrer Quote kein Geld verdienen müssen, wie z.B. Phoenix oder Discovery Channel.


----------



## dragooncomet (16. November 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich finde die Dokus sehr informativ! Welchen Sender findest du den Seriös?



Für mich, die öffentlichen rechtlichen, ORF, SF, 3SAT und ARTE.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (16. November 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich finde die Dokus sehr informativ! Welchen Sender findest du den Seriös?



Leider sind gerade die Dokus oft pro-amerikanisch angehaucht.

Wirklich seriös sind Arte und 3SAT.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Leider sind gerade die Dokus oft pro-amerikanisch angehaucht.



Weil die Dokus bei N24 eben von US Sendern gekauft und dann einfach nur mit einer Off Stimme synchronisiert werden.

Besser sind die Dokus, die in Zusammenarbeit entstehen, wie z.B. ZDF/ARD mit der BBC, deutlich informativer.
Oder eben Discovery Channel, die schnitzen sich die Dokus auch selbst oder arbeiten mit der BBC zusammen.


----------



## Clonemaster (16. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Jo habe meinen Receiver weggestellt, jetzt läuft bei mir nur noch TV über DVB-T und da ich extrem weit auf dem Land wohne, hab ich nur 12 Sender. Darunter 
auch Arte. Wenn ich dann ab und zu bei meinem Eltern bin, bekomme ich einen Kulturschock sobald bei denen Pro7, RTL, oder die Ami Dokus auf N24 seh.. 
Den Fernseher brauche ich kaum noch, ohne wärs mir auch recht.


----------



## ChaoZ (16. November 2011)

Ihr driftet ab, wollt ich nur mal anmerken. ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil die Dokus bei N24 eben von US Sendern gekauft und dann einfach nur mit einer Off Stimme synchronisiert werden.
> 
> Besser sind die Dokus, die in Zusammenarbeit entstehen, wie z.B. ZDF/ARD mit der BBC, deutlich informativer.
> Oder eben Discovery Channel, die schnitzen sich die Dokus auch selbst oder arbeiten mit der BBC zusammen.


 
Man merkt den Unterschied zwischen einer BBC Doku und einer anderen billigeren Doku, bei BBC ist es einfach informativer und es ist einfach besser zusammengestellt. Ich kann BBC Dokus, Arte Dokus und SIXX Dokus empfehlen.


----------



## Clonemaster (16. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ihr driftet ab, wollt ich nur mal anmerken. ^^


 

Naja, das Fernsehen gehört definitiv zur Erziehung


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Sehr lustig sind ja die Doku Soaps bei RTL/VOX/Sat1/ProSieben/RTL2 und was weiß ich noch nachmittags.
Da wird sodermaßen ein Müll gesendet, dass es schon zum  ist und der gestellte mist bei den Abendsendungen geht mir auch aufn Zeiger.
Privatfernsehen ist total verkommen. Blöde Soaps, US Serien, Casting Shows, grottige Eigen Kreationen.... kann man getrost entsorgen.

Der Kram zeigt doch schon, wohin die Informationspolitik hingeht und jetzt stellt man sich mal vor, es geben keine öffentlich rechtlichen Sender mehr (mit ihrem Bildungsauftrag). Was hätten wir dann für eine Fernsehlandschaft?
Ach ja, eine wie in den USA eben, denn da gibts keine öffentlich rechtlichen Sender.

Ist es also ein Wunder, dass die Kids in der Schule keine Ahnung haben, was wirklich passiert?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (16. November 2011)

Aber das Problem ist ja, das die großen Öffentlichen (ARD und ZDF) fast alle Dokus eingestampft haben und auch nur noch Talkshowkacke senden.
Imo sehe ich es schon fast als Vorteil, komplett ohne Fernseher zu leben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Ein paar gibts schon noch, so ist das nicht, man muss halt genauer gucken und sich die Perlen des Programms raussuchen.
Das Dilemma ist halt, dass die öffentlich rechtlichen inzwischen auch dem Quoten Wahn nachgehen und das Programm so umwerfen, dass der Müll immer zur besten Sendezeit kommt und die wirklich guten Sachen (wie letztens "Standpunkte") immer erst kurz vor Mitternacht gesendet werden.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Die besten Filem laufen wirklich oft erst ab 22Uhr,je nach Geschmack, aber ab Mitternacht sollten Minderjöhrige nicht den Fernseher einschalten bei den Werbungen mit Frauen die soviel anhaben(ironisch gemeint), da frag ich mich schon wofür der Fernseher da ist aber in der Schweiz gehört die Erhebungsstelle für diese Gebühren dem Staat und da reicht es schon ein Handy zu haben das ins Internet kann oder Radio hören kannst schon must du zahlen und nicht gerade wenig.


----------



## Lan_Party (16. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Das Problem bei mir ist das ich kein Phoenix, BBC, DC etc. bekomme. Die öffentlichen Sender erst recht nicht. Ich habe Satellitenfernsehen bei 8k Sendern habe ich auch keine Lust alles abzuklappern! Die erstgenannten habe ich gefunden werden aber nicht angezeigt. -.-" Früher habe ich Phoenix immer(!) geguckt und das Stundenlang!
Zu RTL etc.. Das schlimme ist ja das die Leute das alles glauben was sie im Fernsehen sehen! Ich finde das alles einfach soo schlecht gemacht und ertrage es nicht! Freunde kommen zu mir und schalten einfach mal nach RTL II weil sie schon genau wissen wann Berlin Tag&Nacht läuft oder X-Diaries! Dann setzte ich mich einfach vorm PC und geh ins Forum anstatt mir diesen Schrott reinzuziehen!
Die Eltern sollten mal sehen was Ihre Kinder sich so alles reinziehen! Wenn diese dann nichts dagegen machen dann ist es schon vorbei.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



pibels94 schrieb:


> stimmt ja auch. Viele Studenten kommen aus Russland, der Ukraine und sonst wo nach Deutschland und sind einfach fleißiger als "wir".



Vorsicht vor verfälschten Perspektiven: Personen, die als Student oder gar Schüler dauerhaft in ein fremdes Land gehen, womöglich noch eins mit einer eher schwer zu lernenden und eingeschränkten Sprache (wie Deutschland) und stark erhöhten Lebenserhaltungskosten (wie Deutschland), gehören in aller Regel zu den engagiertesten ihrer Genertion. Wenn du deutsche Schüler nach deutschen-Schülern-in-Japan beurteilen würdest, hättest du auch ein anderes Bild.

(was nichts daran ändert, dass die "alle haben für mich zu arbeiten, wie ich das von zu Hause gewöhnt bin"-Mentalität in Deutschland wesentlich weiter verbreitet sein dürfte, als z.B. in Asien)




Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Das asiatische Bildungssystem kann gut _Wissen_ vermitteln, das stimmt schon. Aber ohne Freizeit, Hobbys, usw...
> Und meistens bleibt die Kreativität dabei auf der Strecke.



Nicht nur Kreativität, auch selbstständiges Denken allgemein. Das wird bei Frontalunterricht und Paukerei nunmal ausgeschaltet und wenn diese den Löwenanteil der Zeit einnehmen, kann es auch nebenbei nicht ausgebaut werden. Da komm ich auch auf eine saubere 100% Quote, wenn ich an Berichte aus Asien (aus Dokus, aus Zeitungen, aus Nachrichten -Stichwort: Fukushima-, aus dem Bekanntenkreis, aus ...) denke:
Mitdenken ist inexistent in den Firmen. Jeder macht den Handgriff, der ihm aufgetragen wurde - aber wenn die Realität mal nicht ganz dem Plan entspricht, dann muss man schon froh sein, wenn der Vorgesetzte darauf hingewiesen wird (der dann seinerseits seinen Vorgesetzten,... - Hierarchieebenen zu überspringen ist komplett unmöglich). Ein auch noch so kleines Problem einfach selber abstellen, weil man für genau diese Aufgabe ja qualifiziert ist, auf die Idee kommt man erst gar nicht.




Lan_Party schrieb:


> Nur weil es viel zu wenig Lehrer gibt kann man solche trotzdem rauswerfen! Ich würde mal sagen es gibt zu wenig Lehrer weil diese einfach zu wenig bekommen. Bei uns an der Berufsschule ist es sehr extrem! Als Bautechnikingeneur arbeite ich doch lieber für eine große Firma und bekomme richtig gutes Geld anstatt Lehrer für Bautechnik wo ich nur gutes Geld bekomme.



An Berufsschulen mag das sein, aber die machen afaik einen zunehmend kleineren Anteil am Bildungssystem aus (Firmen, die zu geizig sind, selbst auszubilden, hilft der Staat jetzt eben, in dem er ALGIIler schult...) und bei normalen Schulen gibt es eigentlich seit 1-2 Jahrzehnten eher einen Lehrerüberfluss. Nur einige Naturwissenschaftliche Fächer sind in einigen Bundesländern problematisch, aber sonst sitzten Lehrer eher auf der Straße oder freuen sich, wenn sie einen nicht-ganz-1-Jahr-Vertrag bekommen. Das zuwenig Lehrer an den Schulen sind, liegt daran, dass zuviele Politiker das Geld lieber der Wirtschaft schenken. 




Lan_Party schrieb:


> Willst du etwa sagen das die Statistiken die ich aus dem Internet(!) habe etwa nichts Wert sind? N24 z.B. ist ein super Sender mit tollen Dokus.




sorry, aber da ist einfach kein Kommentar mehr nötig




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Seit wann ist N24 seriös?
> Der Sender gehört zur ProSieben Sat1 Media AG und die bringen das, was ihnen am Meisten bringt.



Wohl eher, was sie auf dem US-Markt am wenigsten kostet... (also Sendungen -den Begriff Dokumentation verweigere ich dem Schrott-, die mit 4 Fakten pro Stunde und 2 obskuren Behauptungen pro 8 Minuten Block auskommen)




Lan_Party schrieb:


> Das Problem bei mir ist das ich kein Phoenix, BBC, DC etc. bekomme. Die öffentlichen Sender erst recht nicht. Ich habe Satellitenfernsehen bei 8k Sendern habe ich auch keine Lust alles abzuklappern!



Die großen öffentlichen und die meisten Dritten und Phönix sowieso bekommt man über wirklich jede Fernsehquelle rein. Wenn du natürlich zu faul bist, dir vernünftige Sender auch nur rauszusuchen ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wohl eher, was sie auf dem US-Markt am wenigsten kostet... (also Sendungen -den Begriff Dokumentation verweigere ich dem Schrott-, die mit 4 Fakten pro Stunde und 2 obskuren Behauptungen pro 8 Minuten Block auskommen)


 
Ist dir übrigens aufgefallen, dass die privaten Sender pünklich zum Jahrestag 9/11 wieder alle die Verschwörungs "Dokus" gebracht haben, während die öffentlich rechtlichen wissenschaftlich belegte Dokus gezeigt haben? 
Zeigt doch mal wieder sehr genau, wer hier nach Quote giert und wer Informationen vermitteln will.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Ehrlich gesagt: Nö. Ich habe keinen wirklichen Überblick über das Programm von Sendern, bei denen Beiträge über Vernichtung von Beweisen zu Mach2 fliegenden Nazi-Untertassen gleichberechtigt neben Nachrichten stehen. Mir reicht, was ich jedes einzelne Mal beim durchzappen mitbekomme.


----------



## pibels94 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vorsicht vor verfälschten Perspektiven: Personen, die als Student oder gar Schüler dauerhaft in ein fremdes Land gehen, womöglich noch eins mit einer eher schwer zu lernenden und eingeschränkten Sprache (wie Deutschland) und stark erhöhten Lebenserhaltungskosten (wie Deutschland), gehören in aller Regel zu den engagiertesten ihrer Genertion. Wenn du deutsche Schüler nach deutschen-Schülern-in-Japan beurteilen würdest, hättest du auch ein anderes Bild.
> 
> (was nichts daran ändert, dass die "alle haben für mich zu arbeiten, wie ich das von zu Hause gewöhnt bin"-Mentalität in Deutschland wesentlich weiter verbreitet sein dürfte, als z.B. in Asien)




eben, die Mentalität hier ist


----------



## Rollora (17. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



pibels94 schrieb:


> Ich finde gutes Benehmen/Verhalten selbstverständlich. Und dadurch das unsere Gesellschaft so verweichlicht, wird man mittlerweile für jeden Kack belohnt


Kannst du das wirklich so verallgemeinern? Das hängt viel von der persönlichen Wahrnehmung ab. Ist unsere Gesellschaft verweichlicht, weil es "ständig belohnt" wird? Oder verhält sie sich gleich, und die Art wie dies "gefördert" wird, ist anders geworden: meine Eltern/Großeltern haben bei Fehlverhalten auch noch einen Satz heiße Ohren bekommen: sowohl in der Schule als auch daheim. 
Was bei beidem rauskommen kann: gute Erziehung.
Was bei Prügel rauskommen kann: ein eigenes Aggressionspotential
Was bei Belohnung rauskommen kann: extrinsische, materielle Motivation. 
Die Perfekte Erziehungsmaßnahme gibt es demnach noch nicht. Allerdings ist es leichter die Folgen von der zweiteren Methode zu "kurieren" als die Traumen der ersteren.

Dass letzteres aber auch bei uns Spielern gut funktioniert, zeigen "Archievements" 


pibels94 schrieb:


> zu gutem Benehmen gehören ganz selbstverständliche Dinge, soziale Werte etc.
> Aber mir kommt es vor, das Ausländer beispielsweise schon hochgelobt  werden, wenn sie Deutsch sprechen (für mich eine Selbstverständlichkeit,  wer hier leben will, muss auch Deutsch sprechen).


Für DICH, ja. Denn wir wurden mit diesen Werten, dieser Denkweise erzogen. Es ist unsere Kultur so etwas anzunehmen. Es gibt aber halt auch andere Kulturen. Diese mögen uns in manchen Dingen voraus sein, in anderen sind sie es wiederum nicht.
Wo man uns jedoch voraus ist und wo nicht, können wir unmöglich entscheiden, da wir von der eigenen Kultur ja so geprägt sind, dass wir natürlich von ihr annehmen, dass es die "richtigere" ist.
Natürlich ist es auch eine Frage der Bildung, des Anpassungswillens etc.
Aber wenn du von Geburt an erzogen wirst, dass es nur deine richtige Art gibt zu leben, nur deinen Glauben und nur deine Sprache die dein Gott akzeptiert, wirst du vielleicht auch nicht gerne eine andere Sprache lernen, denn in deinen Augen wären dann andere Kulturen minderwertig. 
Ich verstehe gut worauf du hinaus willst, meine Frau hat auch so einen Fall: sie ist Lehrerin und kann einen Schüler ihrer Klasse nicht unterrichten, da ihm Kulturell mitgegeben wurde, dass Frauen minderwertig sind und man sich als Mann nichts von einer Frau sagen lassen darf. Dass so ein Schüler dieser Kultur immer wieder die ganze Klasse in Unruhe bringt und den Unterricht nicht nur stört sondern zerstört, ist ein Problem, dass man dagegen kaum etwas machen kann (Elterngespräche bringen da wenig  ), ein anderes.



pibels94 schrieb:


> Und Strafen sind auch zu lasch, deswegen begehen auch so viele  Jugendliche Straftaten, weil sie genau wissen das der Jugendrichter  selten die Höchststrafe für das jeweilige Vergehen ausspricht. Hier in  Deutschland ist reine Augenwischerei.


 Das ist DEINE Ansichtssache von Erziehung und Pädagogik, dass es besser wäre, Strafen härter zu machen. Doch letzten endes führen härtere Strafen auch zu schwerer Rehabilitierung, zu mehr Aggression. Und ich denke wir wissen wo mehr Aggression hinführt...


Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Und die Sache mit den Fingerabdrücken ist einfach nur eins: Generalverdacht.
> Und  natürlich wunderbar für die ganzen Überwachungsfetischisten im IM. Aber  es wird in keiner Weise dafür sorgen, das Straftaten aufhören.


Ist übrigens auch wieder eine Kulturfrage: es gibt durchaus Kulturen/Länder wo Datenschutz nicht groß geschrieben wird. Die sich nicht darum scheren, welche Daten von ihnen bekannt sind, nichts verbergen wollen. Es wird halt uns, weil wir so "reich" sind, und so viel zu schützen/verlieren haben ständig gesagt, auf was wir nicht alles acht geben müssen um uns, unsere Privatsphäre, unsere liebgewonnenen Materiellen Dinge zu schützen... aber gerade die Leute die noch "näher am Leben" stehen, also nicht in einer Gesellschaft die einem alles vorgibt (wie man sein muss, wie man sich verhalten muss, welche Dienste man zu leisten hat) sind, haben kaum ein Problem mit solchen Nichtigkeiten wie Datenschutz.
Generalverdacht usw sind halt alles Begriffe, die uns gleich mal wieder Angst machen, wir könnten im Falle eines Verfahrensfehlers alles Verlieren. Oder geht es gar nicht um Verfahrensfehler, sondern weil wir in unserer Gesellschaft doch immer wieder kleine Illegale Dinge machen (Jugenddelikte, zu früh Alkohol trinken, kiffen, Torrents usw...) die in anderen Kulturen entweder als akzeptiert angesehen werden oder eben nicht gemacht werden. 
Natürlich gibt es tatsächlich viele rechtliche Bedenken usw, die gegen eine generelle Speicherung der Daten in vielen Unmut auslösen. Doch es kann sich jeder für sich selbst mal den Gedanken machen "warum eigentlich nicht?". Das Todschlagargument "ich habe nichts zu verbergen" mal außen vor, das kann ich nicht mehr hören. Denn eigentlich hat JEDER etwas zu verbergen in unserer Gesellschaft/Kultur


ChaoZ schrieb:


> Was ich etwas komisch finde - ich bin auf einem  Gymnasium, und nach der 10. Klasse hat man hier den Realschulabschluss.  Nun kenne ich viele Leute von der Haupt- und Realschule, die ebenfalls  einen Realschulabschluss haben. Wenn ich die jedoch frage, was die  Normalparabel bzw. lineare Gleichungen sind, haben die keine Ahnung. Nie  im Unterricht gemacht. Hab ich das falsch verstanden, oder sind die  Anforderungen für den Realschulabschluss auf dem Gymnasium höher als auf  anderen Schulformen? Ich meine, ohne das Wissen über lineare  Gleichungen etc. werde ich wohl kaum in die 10. Klasse kommen.


 
Das ist auch wieder so ein "Kulturding". Das Wissen, das DU in deiner Schule erlangt hast, betrachtest DU als wichtiger als das Wissen anderer Schulen, wer weiß ob nicht in diesen anderen Schulen etwas gelehrt wurde, was DU wiederum nicht gelernt hast - und im Leben wichtier sein könnte als eine lineare Gleichungen die zu Hyperbel, Parabel etc führen? Wer weiß, ob mich das in der Stammtischdiskussion weiterbringt? Und falls ich es für den Beruf brauche muss ich es sowieso nachlernen. Das heißt jetzt nicht das Wissen schlecht ist (egal ob mathematisch oder sprachlich, etc.), aber prinzipiell gibt es nicht das EINE wichtige Wissen. Und was man noch nicht weiß kann man ja noch später nachlernen - wenngleich es später immer schwieriger wird. Zumal sind wir weniger Aufnahmefähig, zum anderen haben wir dann vielleicht schon Beruf, kommen müde Heim, wollen eigentlich Freizeit haben sollen jetzt aber plötzlich die Sachen für die Abendmatura/abitur machen.



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Funktioniert nur leider nicht.
> 1. Weil du  gerade bei den meisten von Jugendlichen verübten Delikten  (Sachbeschädigung im Öffentlichen Raum z.B.) mit Fingerabdrücken nicht  viel anfangen kannst, wenn sie nicht gerade ausgefallene Gegenstände  dafür benutzen und die dann liegen lassen.
> 2. Zumindest hier in  Berlin ist die Polizei schon so heillos überlastet, wenn die jetzt bei  jedem Kleinkram auch noch Fingerabdrücke nehmen müssen, kommen die  garnicht mehr zum Arbeiten.
> Nur mit Fingerabdrücken als Beweis kannst du quasi nichts erreichen.


mit 1. bin ich zu wenig vertraut aber 2. gilt für alle Großstädte der Welt und von daher ist es einfach unmöglich, ein solches Gendatenbank/Fingerabdrucksystem fair umzusetzen:
nur weil Fingerabdrücke von mir am Tatort sind gelte ich also automatisch als Verdächtiger, auch wenn ich vielleicht das letzte mal vor einer Woche dort war. Die Ressourcen für eine genaue Untersuchung sind oft nicht vorhanden, bei so extrem vielen kleinen und mittleren Delikten wie sie in einer Großstadt vorkommen. Hier kommt zu recht die Angst vor Verfahrensfehlern ins Spiel. Wer sich damit beschäftigt hat, weiß dass diese etwa in den USA besonders oft mit farbigen in Zusammenhang stehen.
WIEDERUM umgekehrt hat gerade die DNA Analyse diese unschuldigen hinter Gitter oft die Freiheit gebracht. Gibt halt immer 2 Seiten einer Medaille 


Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> 3.  Was das Strafmass angeht: Verhältnismäßigkeit, bei einem Ersttäter sind  Bewährungs/Geldstrafen IMMER die bessere Lösung. So gibst du dem Täter  noch die Alternative, relativ unbeschadet aus der Sache heraus zu  kommen. Was hast du denn davon, wenn du sie einbuchtest? Garnichts außer  einem guten Gefühl und genau sowas soll unser Rechtssystem ja nicht  sein. Die Gewohnheitstäter halten es eh nicht aus, bis die Bewährung um  ist. Meinetwegen kann man auch die Bewährungszeiten bei Jugendlichen  stark erhöhen, aber sie direkt einzubuchten ist einfach nur teuer und  überzogen.


Das mit dem gerechtigkeitsgefühl ist wahr. Ob eine Geldstrafe, gemeinnützige Arbeit oder doch schwereres hängt natürlich auch vom Vergehen und den Motiven ab. Einem Triettäter kannst du mit einer Geldstrafe nicht kommen, einen tatsächlich einmaligen Ausrutscher schon. Hier wären die Psychotherapeuten/analytiker etc gefragt, in die Person zu schauen, ob sowas bei richtiger Behandlung nochmal vorkommen kann. Allerdings kann man die ja auch wieder austricksen.


Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> 4. ******* bauen tuen Jugendliche so oder so. Das haben  sie schon immer getan und das werden sie auch immer tun, sowas kannst du  auch mit härteren Strafen nicht verhindern. Und ein höheres Strafmaß  birgt auch IMMER Missbrauchsgefahr.



Es gehört nunmal zum Erwachsenwerden dazu, die Grenzen auszuloten. Allerdings wäre es immer gut, wenn man den heranwachsenden schon von vornherein die Konsequenzen klar macht. Es gibt viel zu viele Situationen wo sowas nicht gemacht wurde (hundete Dummheiten, die Jugendliche/Kinder aber auch Erwachsene aus LANGWEILE machen, wie andere Prügeln und das Filmen. Wobei Langweile nicht der richtige Grund ist, sondern das nur eine Pauschale Angabe ist, weil man sich über die eigene Motivation nicht im Klaren ist. Andere Kinder verprügeln hat natürlich damit zu tun, dass man oben erwähntes Aggressionspotential in sich hat. Die Frage ist, warum?)


Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Das Bildungssystem ist sowieso eine Fehlkonstruktion.
> Jedes Bundesland mit eigenen Regeln und ständigen Änderungen, kein Wunder das nix hinhaut.
> Und die Schlimmste Sache von allen: das Zentralabitur.



Also dass jedes Bundesland alles anders macht ist doof,
dass sie jetzt alles gleich machen wollen ist auch doof  ?

Das Bildungssystem ist keine Fehlkonstruktion. Es funktioniert ja schon  seit tausend und mehr Jahren. Es wird halt ständig angepasst und perfekt  ist es noch lange nicht, bis dahin werden wohl noch viele Jahre ins  Land ziehen.[/QUOTE]


Lan_Party schrieb:


> Die Fingerabdrücke bringen einen aber schnell weiter!
> Zum  Zentralabitur. Da kann ich nur sagen was ich gehört habe. Ein   Realschulabschluss ist genauso viel Wert wie ein Abi in Berlin. Das hat   mal wer geschrieben ob es wirklich so stimmt kann ich nicht   sagen.


 Die Zentralmatura wurde schon dazu ausgedacht, damit man Ergebnisse mehr vergleichen kann.
Aber wenn man von einer besseren Schule kommt, wird man vom Arbeitgeber  immer bevorzugt werden, egal wie "gleich" die gleiche Matura sein soll.


Lan_Party schrieb:


> In welchem Staat der min. 100 mio. Bürger hat  läuft es besser als in Deutschland? Der Staat gibt Geld aus für nichts!  In unserem Dorf wurde ein riesiger Teil der Hauptstraße neu gemacht.  Nach den Arbeiten ist sie noch schlimmer geworden als vorher! Unsere  Spielplätze sind vermüllt und veraltet! Man muss in in die Zukunft  investieren und nicht in das Jetzt und unsere Zukunft sind die Kinder!  Wenn diese nicht in einer vernünftigen Umwelt aufwachsen kann das nur  schief gehen!


 Naja in vielen ARMEN Ländern läufts besser, wo die Leute gar nicht auf  Hilfe vom Staat hoffen können, sondern sich des ganzen selbst annehmen.
Umgekehrt haben die Leute dort aber oft einfach andere Ansprüche an  Hygiene und Sauberkeit - wieder ein Beispiel für Kulturelle  Unterschiede.


dragooncomet schrieb:


> Deutschland hat nicht einmal 100 Mio  Einwohner. ^^ Man kann auch in einer verkommene Umwelt normal  aufwachsen, nur wird das nur wenige gelingen. Und dass man als deutscher  Bürger ungenügend in den Staat eingreifen kann, dagegen kann ich auch  nichts machen. Die Frage ist, was will man wie bis wann und mit welchen  Mitteln erreichen, sodass der Bürger mit den Massnahmen einverstanden  ist. Man muss den Bürger erklären, wie man konstruktiv die Zukunft  sichert.
> Du kannst ja Bilder von den Spielplätzen photographieren und den lokalen Medien melden.


 Was ist verkommen? Alles was nicht unserem Lebensstandard entspricht?
Schon vergessen wer unsere Eltern und Großeltern waren? Die in Europa aufgewachsen sind, wo vieles ein riesiger Trümmerhaufen war, sich niemand was leisten konnte? Die auch keine Zeit für Bildung etc hatten?


Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich weis das Deutschland keine 100 mio. Bürger  hat.  Rund 80-90 mio. müssten es sein. Naja. In anderen Ländern läuft  es viel besser mit der Bildung. Ich habe einen Russen in meiner Klasse.  Er wohnt seit 5 Jahren in Deutschland und jetzt frage ich mich was zum  Teufel sucht er hier! Nicht das ich was gegen Russen habe bin ja selber  geboren aber das was er in der 6. Klasse gelernt hat hat er hier in der  8. und 9. wieder lernen müssen! Unser Klassenlehrer meinte selbst das es  hinterm eisenen Vorhang viel besser mit der Bildung läuft als hier. Das  waren seinen Worte! Meine Eltern sagen mir auch immer wieder das sie es  unglaublich finden das wir immer soo viele Stunden ausfallen haben. Als  sie zur Schule gingen hatten sie für alles Zeit auch wenn sie etliche  Hausaufgaben hatten!


Wenn er dir konkret sagen kann WAS er als besser betrachtet in der Bildung im Osten, da wär ich mal gespannt.
Fachlich sind sie oft den unseren Schülern/Studierenden überlegen. Dafür hinken sie eben (unseren Kulturellen ansichten nach) sozial, didaktisch, pädagogisch hinterher.
Klar, wenn man mit Drill&Practice und Angst unterrichten darf, "lernt" der Schüler halt mehr. Aber ob er wirklich MEHR lernt, oder sich eher auf gewisse Dinge fokussiert, dafür aber andere außer acht lässt, ist eine andere Frage.


pibels94 schrieb:


> stimmt ja auch. Viele Studenten kommen aus  Russland, der Ukraine und sonst wo nach Deutschland und sind einfach  fleißiger als "wir". Die Motivation bei vielen ist doch deutlich unter  der Gürtellinie, auch bei Jugendlichen. Ich seh es immer häufiger das  Jugendliche ihre Eltern wie Leibeigene behandeln, das kann es nicht  sein. Disziplin und Gehorsam sind für viele Fremdwörter.


 Einer der Gründe dafür wurde weiter oben genannt, andere Gründe sind, dass wir uns bei weitem nicht mehr so "anstrengen" müssen um Erfolg zu haben.
Die Frage ist halt auch: wo fängt das an gut zu sein, wo nicht. Natürlich sollten wir lernen uns anzustrengen für unsere Ziele und Aufgaben. Länder wie Japan, wo das ganze aber an die Spitze getrieben wird, haben nicht umsonst eine extrem hohe Selbstmordrate. Und auch scheinbar "leichte" Berufe wie Lehrer, Polizist etc haben  in Deutschland und Österreich die höchste Burn-Out rate. Weil die Belastung heutzutage eine andere ist, als einfach nur stoff/wissen gut runterbeten zu können.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn man deine Theorie anwendet, müsste es in Nord Korea ja perfekte Schüler geben.


Wenn mans genau nimmt, sind sie das (auf ein gewisse Art und Weise, je nachdem was man als Leistung haben will)


Lan_Party schrieb:


> Schon komisch. In Europa sind die Schüler sagen  wir es mal eiskalt und hart..zu nichts zu gebrauchen und wenn man mal  in den Osten kommt denkt man das jeder IQ gespritzt bekommt. In den USA  ist es so entweder man ist gut in der Schule, ein Problem Schüler bis  ins unmögliche oder die Eltern sind so reich das es egal ist wie dumm  man ist da diese sowieso alles hinterher geworfen bekommen.


Ja das liegt schon wirklich daran, dass wir alles in den H... geschoben bekommen 
Unrichtig ist der Eindruck nicht. Klüger sind die Schüler im Osten nicht, sie werden nur dazu gezwungen mehr aus ihrem Potential zu machen. Ob es allerdings "richtiger" ist, Fachwissen zu fokussieren ist eine andere Frage.
Ich kenne viele Studierende aus dem Osten als unsozial (im Sinne von: sie wollen sich nicht mit anderen zusammentun/zusammenarbeiten) sowie unflexibel (wollen etwas nur auf die Art und Weise machen, wie sie es gelernt haben). Das ist angesichts der heutigen Wirtschaftlichen Lage (viele Teamarbeiten, viele neue Prozesse die es ständig zu lernen gibt) eben nicht "besser".


dragooncomet schrieb:


> Du dramatisierst es ma*ß*los. [...] Und nicht jeder aus dem Osten ist gescheit.


Vielleicht erscheinen diejenigen die es sind, und uns nicht nur dort sondern auch bei uns durchboxen müssen, einfach als intelligenter - aber vermutlich dann auch zu recht.


Pagz schrieb:


> Ich würde trotzdem nicht mit dem asiatischen Bildungssystem tauschen wollen
> Nicht  umsonst liegt dort die höchste Suizidrate weltweit vor, mit so was muss  man sich wircklich keine "besseres" Bildungssystem erkämpfen. (Besser  in ".." geschrieben, da das reine Wissen nicht viel Aussagt)


 Nicht nur in der Schule sondern auch im Beruf.
Und wenn es nach den Wünschen der Öffentlichkeit geht(und wir das ihrer Meinung nach perfekte Bildungssystem schaffen), würde das auch zu uns kommen


Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Das asiatische Bildungssystem kann gut  _Wissen_ vermitteln, das stimmt schon. Aber ohne Freizeit, Hobbys,  usw...
> Und meistens bleibt die Kreativität dabei auf der Strecke.


 Lies dir den Thread nochmal genau durch: das ist das was viele hier fordern: mehr Fachwissen (im Vergleich zum Osten oder whatever), mehr "Sinnvolle" Nutzung der Zeit in der Schule. Manche fordern, dass Fächer wie Zeichnen oder Religion gestrichen werden... Und die Fächer wo man laut unseren Eltern oder der Gesellschaft was "Sinnvolles" lernt, sollen fokussiert werden.
Aber dann wiederum über Suizidraten, Burnout und Depression nicht reden wollen, weil das sind Tabuthemen.


Lan_Party schrieb:


> Dazu kommt das soziale miteinander eingeschränkt ist.
> 
> Ja  ich gebe zu in diesem Punkt habe ich ganz schön übertrieben aber wieso  hört man immer wieder das im Osten Studenten mehr leisten als die  Europäischen Studenten?


 
Also ich kann da widersprechen: habe Jährlich 200 Studierende (Studenten darf man nicht mehr sagen  ) und da sind so ziemlich viele Kulturen dabei. Und ich kann in der Leistung jedes einzelnen stärken und Schwächen erkennen.


Gamer090 schrieb:


> Dann geh ich da mal hin aber nicht im Winter hier ist es mir schon kalt genug


Daran gewöhnt man sich. Außerdem: Kälte->Kaminfeuer->romantische Stimmung-> 


dragooncomet schrieb:


> Für mich, die öffentlichen rechtlichen, ORF, SF, 3SAT und ARTE.


 
Hätte ich jetzt auch gesagt. 

Wobei man nicht pauschal sagen darf, dass N24 dokus schlecht/unseriös sind.
Aber so schwachsinnsdokus von denen wie etwa wie die Erde so undsolang nach der Menschheit aussehen wird, welche Katastophen was bewirken, wie das Weltall aussieht usw. Galileo (Pro7?) ist auch so eine Sendung, die maximal Unterhaltungswert besitzt....


Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Aber das Problem ist ja, das die großen  Öffentlichen (ARD und ZDF) fast alle Dokus eingestampft haben und auch  nur noch Talkshowkacke senden.
> Imo sehe ich es schon fast als Vorteil, komplett ohne Fernseher zu leben.


 Hat ZDF nicht einen eigenen Dokukanal? Ich meine zumindest den im Programm zu haben


Clonemaster schrieb:


> Naja, das Fernsehen gehört definitiv zur Erziehung


 
Tut es auch


----------



## Rollora (17. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Platzhalter


----------



## Lan_Party (17. November 2011)

Was sagt ihr eig. zu den Ausländern? Also ich finde es teilweise echt schlimm! Ich habe nichts gegen Ausländer habe ja selber welche als Freunde! Ich habe vor einigen Wochen noch im Bus gehört wie ein 14 jähriger Junge zu jemand anderem meinte "Deutsche Kartoffel" " Immer diese Deutschen". Als ich das gehört habe dachte ich mir nur ich steh jetzt auf geht zu ihm hin und sage das wenn er was gegen Deutsche hat kann er gerne sofort aus Deutschland verschwinden! Ich frage mich was das soll. Wer nach Deutschland kommt sollte sich anpassen das erwarten sie doch auch in ihrem Land! Wenn ich in der Türkei was gegen Türken sage habe ich sie gleich alle am Hals aber wenn ein Türke hier was gegen Deutsche sagt ist nichts.


----------



## pibels94 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

am schlimmsten sind echt die türkischen Möchtegern Gangster, fachsprachlich auch "Azzlacks" genannt. Da krieg ich jedes Mal einen Hals, wenn sowas auf der Straße rumläuft, pöbelt und sonstiges. Alles Proleten und ungebildetes Pack.

Ich rede NICHT von  Ausländern allgemein, die die es wollen, integrieren sich super und sprechen teilweise besseres Deutsch als Deutsche


----------



## epitr (17. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Ich selbst bin 16 Jahre alt und sehe selbst was in meinem Freundeskreis so abläuft.
Dabei muss ich sagen, dass nur Wenige übertreiben oder wirklich Probleme haben.

Ich selbst achte nicht auf die Regeln meiner Eltern - ich respektiere sie, jedoch haben sie wirklich wenig Ahnung,
was die Welt betrifft. Wie kann ich mit jemanden diskutieren, der seine ganze "Bildung" von RTL oder der Bild hat?
Ich muss für mich selbst wissen, was gut und was schlecht ist.

Ich meide z.B einfach die "Coolen" in meinem Dorf, die schon mit 12 oder 13 angefangen haben zu Rauchen und zu Trinken.
Sie werde vielleicht selbst sehen was sie davon haben, oder auch nicht. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Eltern nichts dagegen unternehmen.
Eine Mutter von so einem Jungen ist eine Bekannte und sie versucht ihren Kindern immer mit Strafen zu drohen und es bewirkt rein gar nichts.

Vielleicht ist es ja der fehlende Respekt oder der "schlechte" Einfluss der Freunde, aber dieser muss ja irgendwo herkommen.
Die Kinder werden nicht einfach so Aggressiv oder gehen Klauen, sie haben evtl. Probleme zuhause, in der Schule oder sonst wo.

In einem Rahmen scheint das sicher ok zu sein, denn wer hat nicht mal als kleines Kind im Edeka ein paar Gummibärchen geklaut?
Ich habe es getan und mache so etwas nicht, da ich einfach aus meiner Erfahrung gelernt habe, dass sowas nicht in Ordnung ist
und jemand anderen Schaden zufügt. Das Gleiche ist mit der Gewalt... ich möchte einfach niemand Schaden zufügen.

Ich möchte jetzt auch nicht so viel schreiben und schicke den Post mal ab.
Zum Schluss noch: Ich bin Froh, dass ich mit wenig Regeln aufgewachsen bin, so kann ich mich einfach viel besser entfalten und selbst entscheiden was für mich gut ist und was nicht.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. November 2011)

Das Problem ist bei einigen hilft es trotzdem nichts. Wenig Regeln = viel dürfen! So sieht es doch bei den meisten aus. Wenn die Eltern sagen sie bezahlen einem den Führerschein wenn man nicht raucht raucht man erst recht. Man tut das was einem Verboten wird weil gerade das der Kick ist. Eltern sollen mit ihren Kindern Hobbys ausüben damit es zu soetwas gar nicht erst kommt.


----------



## zøtac (17. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Eltern sollen mit ihren Kindern Hobbys ausüben damit es zu soetwas gar nicht erst kommt.


 Des ist aber auch mal n bisschen Weltfremd, oder kennst du einen 12-16 Jährigen der Regelmäßig was mit seinen Eltern unternimmt?


----------



## ChaoZ (17. November 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> am schlimmsten sind echt die türkischen Möchtegern Gangster, fachsprachlich auch "Azzlacks" genannt. Da krieg ich jedes Mal einen Hals, wenn sowas auf der Straße rumläuft, pöbelt und sonstiges. Alles Proleten und ungebildetes Pack.
> 
> Ich rede NICHT von  Ausländern allgemein, die die es wollen, integrieren sich super und sprechen teilweise besseres Deutsch als Deutsche



Jaja, solche kenne ich. Immer schön im Rudel, ne?  Keinesfalls immer Türken, oft auch Bosnier etc.

Sollen die Musik hören wie wollen, sich kleiden und nennen wie sie wollen, aber einfach so und jederzeit respektlos zu sein und immer Streit zu suchen, gehört bestraft.


----------



## Sasori (17. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Bin selbst gerade mal 18 Jahre alt, habe es aber schon in der schule bemerkt, die meisten "Kinder" werden inder Schule 3-4 Klasse immer bescheuerter.
Die Jugen von heute ist ehrlich gesagt eine schande, wen ich mich so umsehe, sehe ich "Gangster" die cool sein wollen indem Sie schwächere verarschen und/oder randalieren und rumgröllen.
Meiner Meinung nach wird die Welt wen es so weiter geht verdorben, Leute die glauben die können was machen die die was können runter (schulisch). 
Und dann wundert sich die Regierung warum die Noten unserer Schüler so im Keller ist.

Was ich schrecklich fide sind die Mädchen (Manche nicht alle) die 13 sind und Sex mit 20 Jährigen haben (Die 20 jährigen sind auch nich besser) und sich deswegen cool fühlen. Die die mit 14 schon das rauchen beginnen.

Es muss sich was ändern und das enorm, mit der Jugend kann es nichtmehr soweiter gehen.


----------



## ChaoZ (17. November 2011)

Jo, viele der Mädchen aus meiner Klasse (Alter zwischen 13-15) hatten bereits Sex, die meisten davon mit 17-22 jährigen.


----------



## pibels94 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



zøtac schrieb:


> Des ist aber auch mal n bisschen Weltfremd, oder kennst du einen 12-16 Jährigen der Regelmäßig was mit seinen Eltern unternimmt?



durchaus  ab und zu sollte man auch mal was mit seinen Eltern machen, und wenns nur ne Runde Monopoly oder sonst was ist ^^


----------



## Lan_Party (17. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



zøtac schrieb:


> Des ist aber auch mal n bisschen Weltfremd, oder kennst du einen 12-16 Jährigen der Regelmäßig was mit seinen Eltern unternimmt?


 Mit 12 ist das ja noch kein Ding! mit 14 geht das eig. auch noch mit 16 eher selten aber ab und zu schon. Es gibt viele möglichkeiten wie z.B. Angeln.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (17. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Eig. sollte es allgemein um Hoobys gehen. Denke das viele Jugendliche kein haben, bis auf rumgammeln.
Sport ist extrem wichtig.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. November 2011)

Sport ist auch ein gutes Hobby. Inlineskaten oder Skateboard fahren. Die meisten chilln zu Hause, gammeln nur rum fahren oder laufen durchs Dorf und am WE wird mal wieder gesoffen. Also das ist doch keine Jugend.


----------



## pibels94 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

nachher wird schön Dirtbike gefahren  ist zwar arschkalt, aber besser als zocken oder so


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (17. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Bin auch noch in der "Jugend", bin 18, und mache gerade eine Ausbildung, von daher fällt es mir sehr schwer etwas nach der Arbeit zu Unternehmen. Eig. möchte ich einfach nur meine ruhe danach haben und den Abend mit Zocken verbringen...
Aber leider ist Dienstags und Donnerstags immer Training, das kostet mich ziemlich nerven ^^


----------



## Lan_Party (17. November 2011)

Durch ältere Geschwister kann man auch beeinflusst werden. Ich habe mit dem Zocken angefangen. Meine Bruder nacher auch. Er fragt mich auch vieles über PC's und mein wissen vermittel ich ihm auch.


----------



## pibels94 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Bin auch noch in der "Jugend", bin 18, und mache gerade eine Ausbildung, von daher fällt es mir sehr schwer etwas nach der Arbeit zu Unternehmen. Eig. möchte ich einfach nur meine ruhe danach haben und den Abend mit Zocken verbringen...
> Aber leider ist Dienstags und Donnerstags immer Training, das kostet mich ziemlich nerven ^^



steck auch in der Ausbildung, weiß nicht was du machst und wie die Arbeitszeiten bei dir aussehen, aber ich strotze abends praktisch vor Energie, und will dann meistens noch was machen  in der Schule siehts anders aus, danach ist man einfach kaputt


----------



## Lan_Party (17. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Das ist das Problem. Nach der Schule haben die Jugendlichen keine Lust ihre Hausaufgaben zu machen und machen die entweder gar nicht oder erst spät Abends. Abends weis man doch kaum noch was von dem was man in der Schule gemacht hat. Meine Mutter hat immer gesagt nach der Schule kurz etwas essen dannach Hausaufgaben und dann darf ich ab 15:00 Uhr nach draußen.


----------



## ChaoZ (17. November 2011)

Ich mache meine Hausaufgaben nachdem ich mich etwas ausgeruht habe um ca. 15 Uhr. Danach ist immer noch genug Zeit zum rausgehen und zum zocken.


----------



## Rollora (17. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Sasori schrieb:


> Was ich schrecklich fide sind die Mädchen (Manche nicht alle) die 13 sind und Sex mit 20 Jährigen haben (Die 20 jährigen sind auch nich besser....


stimmt, sind nämlich Verbrecher


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Rollora schrieb:


> Wobei man nicht pauschal sagen darf, dass N24 dokus schlecht/unseriös sind.
> Aber so schwachsinnsdokus von denen wie etwa wie die Erde so undsolang nach der Menschheit aussehen wird, welche Katastophen was bewirken, wie das Weltall aussieht usw. Galileo (Pro7?) ist auch so eine Sendung, die maximal Unterhaltungswert besitzt....



Nirgendwo ist "alles unseriös". Selbst auf ASuR und in der BILD soll gelegentlich was wahres stehen. Nur: Man erkennt das wahre nur, wenn man es schon vorher wusste. Eine Dokumentation dient aber dazu, dass man neues erfährt. Das ist bei N24 unmöglich, weil man bei allem, was man vorher noch nicht weiß, mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen muss, dass es tendentiös und einseitig dargestellt wird (gerade bei den Militärwerbefilmchen) oder gar komplett erfunden ist. Erst wenn man dann in seriöseren Quellen nachguckt, kann man differenzieren. Nur: Dann kann man sich die Sendung auch gleich ganz sparen und direkt diese Quellen konsultieren. Und wenn die gut gemacht sind, dann hat man sämtliche Informationen, die eine N24-Sendung enthält, gelesen, bevor die in den ersten Werbeblock gehen (und das liegt nicht an Mangel an Werbung auf N24...)

Galileo ist zugegebenermaßen auch nicht prall, aber da habe ich bislang nur (mit hoher regelmäßig) suggestive Beiträge erlebt. N24 nimmt auch komplett abstruse Geister, Magie und Verschwörungsgeschichten und "berichtet" darüber, wie die "Wahrheit" systematisch versteckt wird. Die Endlosschleife zum Ende der Menschheit ist da noch das seriöseste im Programm, die geben wenigstens von Anfang an zu, komplett spekulativ zu sein und sie stützen ihre Spekulationen wenigstens zweimal pro Sendung auf einen Fakt.



> Hat ZDF nicht einen eigenen Dokukanal? Ich meine zumindest den im Programm zu haben



ZDFdoku ist in erster Linie Zweitverwerter aller möglichen Sendungen. Einen reinen Dokukanal haben die öffentlich rechtlichen nicht, Dokus laufen auf allen Kanälen immer mal wieder.




Lan_Party schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr eig. zu den Ausländern?



Immer wenn ich "den Ausländern" begegne, frage ich sie, ob das nicht echt ein Scheißgefühl ist, wenn man alle zwei Sekunden mit 6,9 Milliarden anderen Menschen in einen Sack gesteckt wird und einem alle schlechten Eigenschaften, die irgend einer von denen hat, zugeschrieben werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Das ZDF hatte mal einen Doku Kanal, aber der ist entsorgt worden, dafür gibts jetzt ZDF Neo.


----------



## Rollora (17. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

@N24/Galileo&Co : kann sein. Ich schau nicht regelmäßig bzw oft. Ab und an habe ich eingeschaltet, wenn das Programm etwas vorhersagte, was sich für mich interessant anhört. Problem ist nur: wenn mich etwas interessiert dann weiß ich entweder selber schon was dazu, oder ich hinterfrage die neue Info. Im ersteren Fall weiß ich meist mehr als die Dokus auf den Sendern mir verraten möchten, im letzteren Fall wurde ich zu oft ernüchtert.


Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie gut Phoenix ist, aber es gibt, wie schon richtig angemerkt wurde, auch verdammt gute Dokus. Ab und an bleib ich aufm Discovery Channel hängen, oder bei Universum usw. Menschennahe Dokus&Arthousefilme bei Arte und 3Sat usw. Wenn man denn Zeit hat. Problem ist halt auch bei vielen, die ihren Geist schon den ganzen Tag anstrengen mussten, dass sie oft heimkommen und froh sind abzuschalten/sich unterhalten lassen -> da ist eine niveauvolle Doku oft nicht so wertvoll wie ein Schwarzeneggerfilm (oder was auch immer)

Wenn man selbst einen gewissen Qualitätsanspruch hat, wird man früher oder später draufkommen, welche Dokus(ender)gut sind und welche nicht.

Danke bezüglich der Aufklärung von ZDF Doku. Nun sollten wir wieder BTT kommen


----------



## plaGGy (17. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Phoenix "klaut" seine Dokus ja auch bei den halbwegs vernünftigen amerikanischen Doku-Sendern wie Discovery Channel


----------



## Lan_Party (17. November 2011)

Was meint ihr wie viele Jugendliche schauen sich um 20:15 den Blockbuster auf Pro7 oder eine Doku? Ich schaue gerne die Blockbuster auf Pro7 aber einige sind nicht mein Ding. Dann schaue ich mal was es so gibt. Gerne schalte ich dann auf DMAX wo mal öfter eine Überlebens-"Doku" kommt.


----------



## Sieben (17. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ZDF hatte mal einen Doku Kanal, aber der ist entsorgt worden, dafür gibts jetzt ZDF Neo.


 
NEO/KI.KA meinst du . Gibt noch ZDFinfo. Das ist der eigentliche Dokukanal vom ZDF.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Es gibt eine Doku um 20.15Uhr, wenn bei ProSieben ein Blockbuster läuft? 
Montags gibts immer eine Doku um 8 bei der ARD, das ist mir allemal lieber als eine olle US Serie bei ProSieben oder den Müll, den es bei RTL (2) gibt.

Ich hab auch keine Ahnung, was die Jugendlichen in der Glotze gucken, die eben eher gewaltbereit sind und was die gucken, die das nicht sind.
Aber ich denke, dass das nur ein Faktor von vielen ist und nicht ausschlaggebend.



Sieben schrieb:


> NEO/KI.KA meinst du . Gibt noch ZDFinfo. Das ist der eigentliche Dokukanal vom ZDF.



Der Kinderkanal ist ein Gemeinschaftsprogramm von ARD und ZDF und hat nichts mit Neo zu tun.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. November 2011)

Ich meine um diese Uhrzeit. Zwischen 20:00 und 22:00 Uhr schaut kein Jugendlicher eine Doku. Dazu kommt das Dokus oft spät Abends ausgestrahlt werden. In dieser Zeit schlafen die Jugendlichen oder gucken etwas Actionreiches.


----------



## ChaoZ (17. November 2011)

Ich bemerke bei mir selbst, seitdem ich kein TV mehr schaue bin ich ziemlich uninformiert darüber was in der Welt so abgeht.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. November 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bemerke bei mir selbst, seitdem ich kein TV mehr schaue bin ich ziemlich uninformiert darüber was in der Welt so abgeht.



Wozu gibt es Internet oder diverse Zeitschriften. Mein alter Klassenlehrer hat sich immer den Stern oder den Spiegel abonniert. Hat uns auch Videos gezeigt die dort beilagen für den Unterricht.


----------



## Sieben (17. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Kinderkanal ist ein Gemeinschaftsprogramm von ARD und ZDF und hat nichts mit Neo zu tun.



Jain, kann man sich jetzt streiten  Mit dem Gemeinschaftsprogramm hast du natürlich recht. KI.KA  und NEO teilen sich den Sendeplatz (hier in Berlin über DVB-T zumindest). Kinderspezifische Sendungen laufen meist Morgens bzw. Nachmittags. Abends und Nachts auch Dokus. Ist ziemlich gemischt.

Aber ZDFinfo ist der eigentliche Dokukanal von ZDF, so wie EinsExtra der von ARD. Muss allerdings auch zugeben, dass es ein ziemliches TV-wirrwarr gibt, je nach dem womit man empfängt


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich meine um diese Uhrzeit. Zwischen 20:00 und 22:00 Uhr schaut kein Jugendlicher eine Doku. Dazu kommt das Dokus oft spät Abends ausgestrahlt werden. In dieser Zeit schlafen die Jugendlichen oder gucken etwas Actionreiches.


 
Das liegt ja an den Sender, die eben eine Doku eher nachts zeigen als zur besseren Sendezeit, einfach weil sie zur besseren Sendezeit ihren Familien/Krimi/Unterhaltungsmüll bringen wollen.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. November 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Das liegt ja an den Sender, die eben eine Doku eher nachts zeigen als zur besseren Sendezeit, einfach weil sie zur besseren Sendezeit ihren Familien/Krimi/Unterhaltungsmüll bringen wollen.



Das tuen die aber auch nur weil die dadurch am meisten Geld bekommen. Würde jeder Mensch in Deutschland aufhören sowas zu gucken und anfängt Dokus zu schauen würden Mittags Dokus laufen und Abends Krimis laufen.


----------



## plaGGy (17. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich bemerke bei mir selbst, seitdem ich kein TV mehr schaue bin ich ziemlich uninformiert darüber was in der Welt so abgeht.


 
Von Mitten im Leben und Galileo wird man in der Regel nicht informiert 
Wer sich wirklich nachhaltig informieren will, muss eigentlich im Internet recherchieren. sowas wie Tagesthemen ist wirklich nur um den Überblick zu bekommen. Wobei das für manchen schon reichen würde


----------



## Sperrfeuer (17. November 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bemerke bei mir selbst, seitdem ich kein TV mehr schaue bin ich ziemlich uninformiert darüber was in der Welt so abgeht.



Das liegt aber an dir, du hast Internet, also genügend möglichkeiten, dich auch ohne Fernsehen zu informieren


----------



## ChaoZ (17. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> Das liegt aber an dir, du hast Internet, also genügend möglichkeiten, dich auch ohne Fernsehen zu informieren



Jo, klar liegt das an mir. Beim Fernsehen hab ich das nebenbei mitbekommen, was im Internet "läuft" bestimme ich selbst


----------



## Sperrfeuer (17. November 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu gibt es Internet oder diverse Zeitschriften. Mein alter Klassenlehrer hat sich immer den Stern oder den Spiegel abonniert. Hat uns auch Videos gezeigt die dort beilagen für den Unterricht.



Der Stern und der Spiegel (aka das ehemalige Nachrichtenmagazin) haben nur leider massiv nachgelassen was die Qualität angeht.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. November 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Stern und der Spiegel (aka das ehemalige Nachrichtenmagazin) haben nur leider massiv nachgelassen was die Qualität angeht.



Wie meinst du das? Mein Lehrer liebt die Berichte in diesen Zeitschriften.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Der Stern war schon immer leicht Boulevard lastig.
Und der Spiegel hat etwas abgebaut. Teilweise sind die Berichte einseitig, liegt halt daran, dass nur noch Praktikanten die Berichte schreiben und keine Journalisten mit jahrelanger Berufserfahrung. 
Die Kosten halt.... alles wird teurer...


----------



## Lan_Party (17. November 2011)

Also mir haben die "Filmchen" immer sehr gefallen. Naja das ist aber auch 2 Jahre her. Welche Zeitschrift ist den noch seriös? Habe gaaaanz früher mal die GEO gelesen. 3-4 Hefte muss die noch iwo haben. Ist eher was für die Jugend wie ich finde. Trotzdem sehr informativ.


----------



## plaGGy (17. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Stern ist die BILD für Gebildete 
Also wenn, dann les ich als Nachrichtenmagazin nur noch den "Focus", auch wenn der recht liberal und etwas konservativ daherkommt.

Das Uralt-Geo das ich kenne ist rein was für Kinder.
Wobei ehrlich gesagt, manchen es schon gut tun würde, en Micky Maus-Heftchen zu lesen 

Gibt leider viele große Zeitungen, die es sich in letzter Zeit bei mir durch einseitige, schlecht recherchierte und dazu noch stark polarisierend, ja gerade zu populistische Berichte bei mir verscherzt haben, nicht zuletzt Süddeutsche und Welt.
Wenn ich noch was an Zeitung lese, aber auch eher selten, da ich außer unserer Lokalzeitung (nem FNP-Ableger) Wochenzeitungen nicht so oft in der Hand habe, vor allem nicht zeitnah, dann "Die Zeit", da bekommt man wenigstens immer mal wieder 2 Seiten der Medallie zu sehen. Auch wenn natürlich "Die Zeit" alles andere als objektiv ist, aber wer ist das schon


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Sieben schrieb:


> Jain, kann man sich jetzt streiten  Mit dem Gemeinschaftsprogramm hast du natürlich recht. KI.KA  und NEO teilen sich den Sendeplatz (hier in Berlin über DVB-T zumindest)



Tun sie vielerorts, aber prinzipiell hat neo afaik 24h Programm.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Stern war schon immer leicht Boulevard lastig.



Der Stern war früher mal quasi ausschließlich Boulevard. Aber immerhin stehen sie dazu, ein "People-Magazine" zu sein und lassen i.d.R. gleich beide Seiten eines wichtigen Themas weg 



> Und der Spiegel hat etwas abgebaut. Teilweise sind die Berichte einseitig,



"teilweise"?
Teilweise einseitig waren die schon im letzten Jahrtausend. Jetzt sehe ich quasi jedesmal, wenn ich ihn aufschlage nur noch eine Seite. Und wo er in den 90ern imho leicht linke Tendenzen hatte, schwankt es heute auch noch, auf welche Seite er sich schlägt. Imho hat man sich da sehr gut an das "Niveau" von SpiegelTV und den SPONtis angepasst...

Was ich persönlich mitlerweile sehr als Informationsquelle zu schätzen gelernt habe, sind DLF und NDR info. Oftmals (für ihre Knappheit) sehr gute Beiträge, recht ausführliche Nachrichtenabdeckung und vor allem häufig Nachrichten. Muss man im Prinzip nur anhaben, wenn man eh was in der Küche zu tun hat und man hat 80% des Informationsbedarfes gedeckt.

Ansonten geht nichts über bewusstes Lesen einer Tageszeitung (d.h. wohlwissend, in welche Richtung die jeweils gewählte abweicht. Ich persönlich empfehle die TAZ, denn die BWLer Sicht auf die meisten Themen kann man sich auch so denken), nur leider kostet das einiges an Geld und Zeit.


----------



## pibels94 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

nur kenn ich wenige bis keinen Jugendlichen, der sich freiwillig NDR "reinzieht" , sowas scheint ja uncool zu sein, lassen wir uns lieber von den RTL News in der Pause von Mitten im Leben informieren


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Ich weiß nicht wieso ihr jetzt so aufs Fernsehen geht? Klar was da so läuft ist eig für Leute mit einem IQ vom Knäckebrot, aber um auf das Thema "Was passiert mit der Jugend" zurück zukommen, denke ich das 99% des Verhaltens der Jugendlichen durch ihre Eltern "bestimmt" werden. Ich glaub nicht das die Jugend durch TV gucken dümmer wird/aggressiv etc... Alles eine Frage der Erziehung und die fehlt bei vielen.. 
Leider


----------



## Sasori (18. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Warum Kiddies so verrückt/krank/brutal/Gangsta und soweiter werden, liegt erstens mal an den Erziehungsberrechtigten, danach wohl auch auf die Umgebung und das was er so macht.

Fernsehen, was sieht man da? Ja, Gut vs. Böse, die Bösen sind übermächtiger und cooler aber die guten sagen epische Sätze und bekommen deshalb einen 3fach Bonus steigen 2 Level auf und machen den Schurken dann im Overkill Mode nieder.
Was sollen da die Jugendlichen lernen? Reden statt schlagen? wen reden nicht hilft dann schlagen? Ich bitte dich. Die "Kinder" von heute, nehmen wir mal an Fasching ist, ich denke 80% verkleiden sich als Schurken, weil die sich so COOL and BAD BOY mässig finden. Das bleibt. 

Dazu noch, sind manche Eltern so verblödet und kaufen den 10 jährigen Kiddies Call of Duty, warum glaubst du werden die so Aggro, wen es nicht CoD ist dann ist es God of War oder Borderlands etc.

Wie gesagt, von dem Bruder kann es abfärben, der Bruder raucht = cool wen man auch raucht. Bruder haut alles um (Mülltonnen) ist cool wen ich das auch mache. 
Klassenkameraden sagen, ja wen du das nicht stiehlst bist du uncool, also stehlen ansonsten ist man nicht cool. 

Ich meine... wo ist da das Hirn? Gibt es eine Epidemie der Dummheit? Es gibt ja sogar 30 jährige die sich wie Kiddies aufführen weil die sich damit cool finden. 

Die Welt wird verderben wen es so weiter geht.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Sasori schrieb:


> Warum Kiddies so verrückt/krank/brutal/Gangsta und soweiter werden, liegt erstens mal an den Erziehungsberrechtigten, danach wohl auch auf die Umgebung und das was er so macht.
> 
> Fernsehen, was sieht man da? Ja, Gut vs. Böse, die Bösen sind übermächtiger und cooler aber die guten sagen epische Sätze und bekommen deshalb einen 3fach Bonus steigen 2 Level auf und machen den Schurken dann im Overkill Mode nieder.
> Was sollen da die Jugendlichen lernen? Reden statt schlagen? wen reden nicht hilft dann schlagen? Ich bitte dich. Die "Kinder" von heute, nehmen wir mal an Fasching ist, ich denke 80% verkleiden sich als Schurken, weil die sich so COOL and BAD BOY mässig finden. Das bleibt.
> ...


 
Und ob die Welt verderben wird, wie di Jugendlichen in 20 Jahren sind weiss zur zeit wohl niemand aber kann ja sein das dann jeder Mensch auf dem MArs leben den auf der Erde hat es soviel Bevölkerung das es kein Platz mehr gibt und für mehr Platz müssen Tiere weichen


----------



## Lan_Party (18. November 2011)

Gamer090 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ob die Welt verderben wird, wie di Jugendlichen in 20 Jahren sind weiss zur zeit wohl niemand aber kann ja sein das dann jeder Mensch auf dem MArs leben den auf der Erde hat es soviel Bevölkerung das es kein Platz mehr gibt und für mehr Platz müssen Tiere weichen



Ich glaube nicht das wir in 100 Jahren schon soweit sind.

Fernsehen hat viel mit Erziehung zu tun. Eltern haben keine Zeit für die Kinder = Kinder werden vorm TV gesetzt = Erziehung durch das Fernsehen. Da im Fernsehen die meiste Zeit nur Mist läuft lernt das Kind nichts! Es macht das nach was im Fernsehen geschieht.


----------



## Sasori (18. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Vermutlich, die Ressourcen werden sicher in 20 Jahren auch nichtmehr, geschweige den, Wen ich mal ein Kind habe, wie wird dieses zur Umwelt stehen?
Vielleicht is es ja so drauf wie zurzeit die meisten Jugendlichen, einfach alles wegwerden den 100Gram tragen und das 20m das ist einfach zuviel, deshalb einfach die Dose in die Botanik 

Auf dem Mars Leben, nehme ich ehrlich gesagt nicht an, vorher eher am Mond.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Das die Kinder vom Fernseher lernen kann ich selbst bestätigen ich habe als Kind mit meiner jüngeren Schwester viel nachgemacht was da kam eigentlich wolten die Eltern das wir nur Disney gucken aber die waren nicht den ganzen Tag da


----------



## Lan_Party (18. November 2011)

Gamer090 schrieb:
			
		

> Das die Kinder vom Fernseher lernen kann ich selbst bestätigen ich habe als Kind mit meiner jüngeren Schwester viel nachgemacht was da kam eigentlich wolten die Eltern das wir nur Disney gucken aber die waren nicht den ganzen Tag da



Da fängt es an. Wenn Kindern dann noch herausfinden wie der DvD-Player funzt und die dann die falschen DvD's finden...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Ach komm was soll sowas... oh nein ein ganz normaler Junge hat aufgrund seiner natürlichen neugierde einen Film der nicht für ihn geeignet war geguckt und wurde danach zum Straftäter.. wo gibts denn sowas...
Wie gesagt 99,99% sind Erziehung.


----------



## Lan_Party (18. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Ach komm was soll sowas... oh nein ein ganz normaler Junge hat aufgrund seiner natürlichen neugierde einen Film geguckt und wurde danach zum Straftäter.. wo gibts denn sowas...
> Wie gesagt 99,99% sind Erziehung.



Aber wer setzt seine Kinder vor den Fernseher!? Genau! Die Eltern! Wenn die Kinder immer vor die Glotze oder den Pc gesetzt werden läuft in der Erziehung etwas falsch! Am Ende ist alles mit den Eltern verknüpft.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Da fängt es an. Wenn Kindern dann noch herausfinden wie der DvD-Player funzt und die dann die falschen DvD's finden...


 

Also ich bin jetzt 21 und vor 15 Jahren hatten wir nur Videorecorder zu HAuse und wir wussten schon wie der funktioniert auch wie der Fernseher funktioniert, diese Riesenröhre , aber Kasseten hatte ich nie rausgesucht vom Vater also lieber Fernbedienung benutzt.

Jedoch habt ihr gewusst das Gamen daas Denken fördert und sogar gut ist für das Gehirn? Und Kindern sagt man immer die sollen nicht zocken, solange die Spiele Altersgemäs sind und sie nur 30 Minuten pro Tag zocken ist es kein Problem.


----------



## Lan_Party (18. November 2011)

Soweit ich weis hat eine Studie belegt das Zocker eine bessere Räumliche Vorstellung haben als nicht Zocker.


----------



## Sasori (18. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

stimmt, Reaktion wird bei manchen Games auch gesteigert, dafür ist die Gabe jemanden zuzuhören geringer. Dir wird ziemlich schnell Langweilig und die Lust auf lernen etc. nimmt ab, was darauf hin das denkvermögen (Schulisch) wiederum schwächt.
Gehirnzellen sterben ab bei zulangen zocken und dadurch nimmt die räumliche Vorstellungskraft Geschwächt.

Im Grunde:
1 Stunde am Tag = Gesund
7 Stunden am Tag = weniger Gesund
12 Stunden+ am Tag = ungesund


----------



## pibels94 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

also 7 Stunden sind schon echt heftig, so viel Zeit hab ich gar nicht


----------



## Sasori (18. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Naja, ich entschuldige mich falls ich einmal verblöde xD, jedes weekend 17Stunden+


----------



## pibels94 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

oh man, so viel Zeit hab ich fürs Zocken nicht, da würde zu viel auf der Strecke bleiben


----------



## Lan_Party (18. November 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> oh man, so viel Zeit hab ich fürs Zocken nicht, da würde zu viel auf der Strecke bleiben



Viele verbringen ihre Freizeit aber lieber mit Freunden um im Park mal was zu trinken vllt. mal vor der Konsole zu hocken oder einfach stundenlang vorm PC am chatten.


----------



## Sasori (18. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Ich hab eben wegen den verhunzten Leuten in meiner Umgebung nur Freunde die 30-1000km weit wegwohnen deshalb immer am PC^^


----------



## Gamer090 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

ALso früher habe ich viel gezockt aber mehr als 6 Stunden pro Tag hab ich nie gespeilt und ich mein nicht 7 Stunden am Stück.

Momentan sind es bei mir so 3-5 stunden am Tag aber auch nicht auf einmal das ist mir zu Hart


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wieso ihr jetzt so aufs Fernsehen geht? Klar was da so läuft ist eig für Leute mit einem IQ vom Knäckebrot, aber um auf das Thema "Was passiert mit der Jugend" zurück zukommen, denke ich das 99% des Verhaltens der Jugendlichen durch ihre Eltern "bestimmt" werden. Ich glaub nicht das die Jugend durch TV gucken dümmer wird/aggressiv etc... Alles eine Frage der Erziehung und die fehlt bei vielen..



Ich würde mal von dem, was ich aus eigener Erfahrung und dem Bekanntenkreis her kenne, schätzen, dass bereits im günstigsten Fall (d.h. keine "Kleinkind vorm Fernseher park"-Eltern) der durschchnittliche Jugendliche im Alter von 10, spätestens 12 Jahren mehr Zeit mit TV/PC/Inet verbringt, als im Dialog mit seinen Eltern. Deren Erziehung ist in der Kindheit wichtig (wo eben z.B. Wertvorstellungen, Kreativität, Verhalten gegenüber anderen, Fähigkeit und Bereichtschaft zum Denken,... geprägt werden), aber bei einem Jugendlichen (d.h. die Zeit, in der maßgeblich Wissen, Fertigkeiten, Weltbild,... geprägt werden) ist sie nur noch ein kleiner Teil der vorhandenen Einflüsse. Da kann ein guter Lehrer (ja, irgendwo gibts sowas garantiert  ) schon mehr Einfluss geltend machen, als die Eltern. Bei den Klischee-Problemjugendlichen kommt ab 12-14 Jahren sowieso noch hinzu, dass sie aus Prinzip nicht mehr auf ihre Eltern machen. 




pibels94 schrieb:


> oh man, so viel Zeit hab ich fürs Zocken nicht, da würde zu viel auf der Strecke bleiben


 
Das dürfte bei vielen so sein. Aber einige nehmen sich die Zeit eben trotzdem...


----------



## Lan_Party (19. November 2011)

Aber nicht jeder Lehrer hat die gleiche Einstellung. Auf meiner alten Schule haben wir einen Lehrer der von seiner alten Schule geflogen ist weil er Mädchen "angefasst" hat. Wir haben auch gemerkt wie seine Blicke immer wieder auf die Mädchen gingen. Dazu kommt das er Rassistisch ist! Ein Schüler hatte mal seine Hausaufgaben nicht und er sagte daraufhin das dieser Schüler bestimmt mit Bier und Wodka trinken beschäftigt war. Der Schüler geht in die 7. oder 8. Klasse und seine Eltern kommen aus Russland. Über diesen Lehrer haben sich schon viele Beschwert immer wieder wurde gesagt das mit im Gesprochen wurde und sich alles ändern würde aber Nein! Keiner denkt daran zum Bürgermeister zu gehen und sich bei Ihm zu beschweren. Unsere Lehrer meinten indem wir sowas über Ihn sagen zählt dies als Rufmord. Wenn die Wahrheit tötet gäbe es kaum Tote...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. November 2011)

So einen Fall haben wir geschlossen ans Messer geliefert. Ebenso die Schulleiterin, die Giftstoffe in der Schule verschwiegen hatte.

Das ist ja auch ein großes Problem: an unser Schule gibt es vllt 3-4 Lehrer die wirklich Spaß an ihrem Job haben und auch was beibringen sollen. Dem Rest merkt man richtig an, das er keine Lust hat.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Aber nicht jeder Lehrer hat die gleiche Einstellung. Auf meiner alten Schule haben wir einen Lehrer der von seiner alten Schule geflogen ist weil er Mädchen "angefasst" hat. Wir haben auch gemerkt wie seine Blicke immer wieder auf die Mädchen gingen. Dazu kommt das er Rassistisch ist! Ein Schüler hatte mal seine Hausaufgaben nicht und er sagte daraufhin das dieser Schüler bestimmt mit Bier und Wodka trinken beschäftigt war. Der Schüler geht in die 7. oder 8. Klasse und seine Eltern kommen aus Russland. Über diesen Lehrer haben sich schon viele Beschwert immer wieder wurde gesagt das mit im Gesprochen wurde und sich alles ändern würde aber Nein! Keiner denkt daran zum Bürgermeister zu gehen und sich bei Ihm zu beschweren. Unsere Lehrer meinten indem wir sowas über Ihn sagen zählt dies als Rufmord. Wenn die Wahrheit tötet gäbe es kaum Tote...


 
Sowas hatte ich selbst erlebt in der Schule, zwar hatte ich Lehrer die mich mochten aber es gab solche die hatten nix besseres zu tun als sich bei mir zu beschweren. Einmal musten wir ein Blatt über den Mittag nach Hause nehmen und es von den Eltern unterschreiben lassen wegen einem Ausflug, mein Blatt war nur zusammengefaltet, der Schüler vor mir hatte es ebenfals so, als er es der Lehrerin abgab da war alles ok aber bei mir war es nicht ok und die Lehrerin hatte nichts besseres zu tun als mich bloss zu stellen und mir zu sagen das ich das Blatt so nicht abgeben darf, nur weil ich Portugiese bin.
Rassismus ist das dümmste was sich ein Mensch je ausgedacht hat, andere anderst zu behandlen nur weil sie Ausländer sind.



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> So einen Fall haben wir geschlossen ans Messer geliefert. Ebenso die Schulleiterin, die Giftstoffe in der Schule verschwiegen hatte.
> 
> Das ist ja auch ein großes Problem: an unser Schule gibt es vllt 3-4 Lehrer die wirklich Spaß an ihrem Job haben und auch was beibringen sollen. Dem Rest merkt man richtig an, das er keine Lust hat.


 
Was hat die Schulleiterin den gesoffen? Giftstoffe in der Schule verschwiegen, die bedroht die Gesundheit von allen Schülern und Lehrern.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. November 2011)

Gamer090 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat die Schulleiterin den gesoffen? Giftstoffe in der Schule verschwiegen, die bedroht die Gesundheit von allen Schülern und Lehrern.


Ging um gesundheitsgefährdende Dämpfe.
Naja da haben alle versucht das runterzuspielen, nachdem wir das publik gemacht hatten. Gesundheits, Bau- und Schulamt haben sich dann auch schon gegenseitig wiedersprochen und die Schuld rum geschoben.
Btw. gibt es die Dämpfe an sehr vielen Schulen, was daran liegt, das für die Böden nur billigster Ramsch verbaut wird.

Gab schon davor massive Kritik an ihr und die Aktion hat Sie dann auf unbestimmte Zeit beurlaubt.


----------



## Lan_Party (19. November 2011)

Na da sieht man mal wieder das bei Bildung nur gespart wird! Da braucht man sich gar nicht wundern wenn Schüler keine Lust auf Schule haben. 
Über Schulen wird aber auch oft Schwachsinn erzählt!
Also ich auf die Schule im Nachbardorf ging habe ich schon in der 2. Klasse das "Schön"-Schreiben gelernt. Als ich hier im Dorf in die 3. Klasse wechselte haben sie immernoch mit Druckbuchstaben geschrieben und das bis zur 4. Klasse! Die Schule ist eine der besten im ganzen Landkreis heißt es...


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Es ist doch sche** egal ob man Schreib- oder Druckschrift schreibt.

Davon hängt nicht die Qualität von Schulen ab.

Wenn ich mich recht insinne wurde wir "gezwungen" Schreibschrift zu schreiben in der Grundschule ab ich meine Klasse 3.
Sowas finde ich auch nicht in Ordnung!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich recht insinne wurde wir "gezwungen" Schreibschrift zu schreiben in der Grundschule ab ich meine Klasse 3.
> Sowas finde ich auch nicht in Ordnung!


Ja eins von vielen Dingen, was in der Grundschule falsch gemacht wird.
Schönschrift etc. selbst zu meiner Zeit noch der Versuch, linkshänder zum rechtsschreiben zu zwingen.


----------



## Lan_Party (19. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist doch sche** egal ob man Schreib- oder Druckschrift schreibt.
> 
> Davon hängt nicht die Qualität von Schulen ab.
> 
> ...



Aber erst ab Ende bzw. Anfang der 4. Klasse? Das finde ich nicht gut. Ich habe vieles schon vorher an der anderen Schule gelernt. Naja muss jeder für sich wissen.


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Gelernt haben wir es logischerweise davor.
Mir ging es um den Zwang, das wir die Schreibschrift benutzen mussten, aus meiner Sicht soll jeder selbst entscheiden wie er schreibt und es nicht vorgeschrieben bekommen.


----------



## Lan_Party (19. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Gelernt haben wir es logischerweise davor.
> Mir ging es um den Zwang, das wir die Schreibschrift benutzen mussten, aus meiner Sicht soll jeder selbst entscheiden wie er schreibt und es nicht vorgeschrieben bekommen.



Bis zur 4. Klasse sollte man es aber gelernt haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Rassismus ist das dümmste was sich ein Mensch je ausgedacht hat, andere anderst zu behandlen nur weil sie Ausländer sind.



Ihr wisst schon dass Rassismus strafbar ist und ein Lehrer, selbst wenn die Vergehen nicht für eine gesetztliche Strafe ausreichen, durchaus Probleme (und das in solchen Fällen zu recht) bekommen wird, wenn mehrfach im Jahr eine demenstprechende Anzeige gegen ihn erhoben wird?




turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht insinne wurde wir "gezwungen" Schreibschrift zu schreiben in der Grundschule ab ich meine Klasse 3.
> Sowas finde ich auch nicht in Ordnung!


 
Bei uns wurde kurzerhand bis Ende der 3. nur Schreibschrift gelehrt. Imho auch nicht ganz verkehrt, denn sie ist etwas schwerer zu lernen, bei gleichem Trainingsgrad aber schneller -> Wer sie kann, kann etwas, das Vorteile bringt, wer dagegen Blockschrift nicht beherrscht, lernt sie eh nebenbei. Also kann man die Ausbildung entsprechend fokussieren.


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Wenn ich schnell schreibe schmiere ich in Druck und Schreibschrift so das man es nicht mehr lesen kann oder nur sehr schwer.


----------



## Lan_Party (19. November 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr wisst schon dass Rassismus strafbar ist und ein Lehrer, selbst wenn die Vergehen nicht für eine gesetztliche Strafe ausreichen, durchaus Probleme (und das in solchen Fällen zu recht) bekommen wird, wenn mehrfach im Jahr eine demenstprechende Anzeige gegen ihn erhoben wird?


Die Eltern des Jungen haben sich beim Direktor beschwert und? Nichts! Es wurde angeblich oft mit ihm gesprochen aber geändert hat es nichts.


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Was meinst du genau Lan_Party?


----------



## Lan_Party (19. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Was meinst du genau Lan_Party?


 

  Aber nicht jeder Lehrer hat die gleiche Einstellung. Auf meiner  alten Schule haben wir einen Lehrer der von seiner alten Schule geflogen  ist weil er Mädchen "angefasst" hat. Wir haben auch gemerkt wie seine  Blicke immer wieder auf die Mädchen gingen. Dazu kommt das er  Rassistisch ist! Ein Schüler hatte mal seine Hausaufgaben nicht und er  sagte daraufhin das dieser Schüler bestimmt mit Bier und Wodka trinken  beschäftigt war. Der Schüler geht in die 7. oder 8. Klasse und seine  Eltern kommen aus Russland. Über diesen Lehrer haben sich schon viele  Beschwert immer wieder wurde gesagt das mit im Gesprochen wurde und sich  alles ändern würde aber Nein! Keiner denkt daran zum Bürgermeister zu  gehen und sich bei Ihm zu beschweren. Unsere Lehrer meinten indem wir  sowas über Ihn sagen zählt dies als Rufmord. Wenn die Wahrheit tötet  gäbe es kaum Tote...

Das habe ich vorhin mal geschrieben...der Lehrer geht immernoch auf die Schule! Das ist nicht allzulange her! Der Lehrer ist zu meiner Zeit schon oft aufgefallen aber nichts ändert sich an der Schule...


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Einige unsere Lehrer haben auch fiese Scherze drauf.
Ich kann dir wenn du möchstest ein paar per PN sagen.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon dass Rassismus strafbar ist und ein Lehrer, selbst wenn die Vergehen nicht für eine gesetztliche Strafe ausreichen, durchaus Probleme (und das in solchen Fällen zu recht) bekommen wird, wenn mehrfach im Jahr eine demenstprechende Anzeige gegen ihn erhoben wird?


 
Ja jetzt weiss ich es, meine Lehrerin kann froh sein das ich da das nicht wusste und nix gemacht habe  Heute würde ich gleich am Montag eine Anzeige machen aber zum Glück ist es nicht mehr so bei mir


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Die Eltern des Jungen haben sich beim Direktor beschwert und? Nichts! Es wurde angeblich oft mit ihm gesprochen aber geändert hat es nichts.


 
Nicht Direktor. Entweder noch höher im System, oder, wie von mir geschrieben: Anzeigen.


----------



## Lan_Party (19. November 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht Direktor. Entweder noch höher im System, oder, wie von mir geschrieben: Anzeigen.



Das schlimme ist ja das der Direktor schon eingreifen muss aber nein! Ich finde sowas unmöglich!


----------



## Rollora (20. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Sasori schrieb:


> stimmt, Reaktion wird bei manchen Games auch gesteigert, dafür ist die Gabe jemanden zuzuhören geringer. Dir wird ziemlich schnell Langweilig und die Lust auf lernen etc. nimmt ab, was darauf hin das denkvermögen (Schulisch) wiederum schwächt.
> Gehirnzellen sterben ab bei zulangen zocken und dadurch nimmt die räumliche Vorstellungskraft Geschwächt.
> 
> Im Grunde:
> ...


^^ man kann sich viel einreden, aber dass 1 h am Tag gamen "gesund" ist, ist einfach falsch...


turbosnake schrieb:


> Es ist doch sche** egal ob man Schreib- oder Druckschrift schreibt.


 Ist es nicht.
Ich würd' es dir jetzt gern länger ausführen, aber hab wenig Zeit. Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass es eindeutig nicht egal ist.


Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ja eins von vielen Dingen, was in der Grundschule falsch gemacht wird.
> Schönschrift etc. selbst zu meiner Zeit noch der Versuch, linkshänder zum rechtsschreiben zu zwingen.


 Schönschrift ist sehr wichtig (man lernt sowohl Feinmotorik, als auch weniger Fehler zu machen wenn man ein gutes Schriftbild hat). Das mit den Linkshändlern war tatsächlich ziemlicher Unfug


turbosnake schrieb:


> Gelernt haben wir es logischerweise davor.
> Mir ging es um den Zwang, das wir die Schreibschrift benutzen mussten,  aus meiner Sicht soll jeder selbst entscheiden wie er schreibt und es  nicht vorgeschrieben bekommen.


 Man ist mit Schreibschrift schneller, somit lernt man früher, schneller zu schreiben und zu denken. Es darf aber auch nicht zu früh sein und eben auch nicht zu spät, sonst liegt man schon nach der Grundschule/Volksschule zurück


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon dass Rassismus strafbar  ist und ein Lehrer, selbst wenn die Vergehen nicht für eine gesetztliche  Strafe ausreichen, durchaus Probleme (und das in solchen Fällen zu  recht) bekommen wird, wenn mehrfach im Jahr eine demenstprechende  Anzeige gegen ihn erhoben wird?


Es muss schon wirklich grobes vorliegen, damit eine Klasse einen Lehrer mehrmals anzeigt, bzw ein Schüler. Es darf natürlich nicht immer derselbe sein usw.
In der Regel kommt das so gut wie nie vor, dass sich Schüler so dermaßen auf die Beine stellen, eher noch verweist die Schule den Lehrer bei regelmäßigen Beschwerden



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei uns wurde kurzerhand bis Ende der 3. nur Schreibschrift gelehrt.  Imho auch nicht ganz verkehrt, denn sie ist etwas schwerer zu lernen,  bei gleichem Trainingsgrad aber schneller -> Wer sie kann, kann  etwas, das Vorteile bringt, wer dagegen Blockschrift nicht beherrscht,  lernt sie eh nebenbei. Also kann man die Ausbildung entsprechend  fokussieren.


Es gibt dazu verschiedene Ansätze. Man kanns zu früh oder zu spät lernen. Manche lernen sie gleich mit den Druckbuchstaben mit, manche erst später. Liegt an den Methoden des Lehrers was er vorerst fokussiert. Es bringt etwa nichts, wenn die Schüler schon viel und schnell schreiben können, wenn sie mit der Sprache selbst noch kämpfen (Sprich Satzbau und Grammatik noch nicht beherrschen).
Der Lehrer muss das Niveau seiner Schüler hier gut einschätzen können und seine Methoden seinem Unterrichtsstil anpassen.


turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn ich schnell schreibe schmiere ich in  Druck und Schreibschrift so das man es nicht mehr lesen kann oder nur  sehr schwer.


 Der Grund warum man Schönschrift lernt 
Oder glaubst du bei deinem Geschmiere würdest du selbst noch Fehler finden? Was aber wenn du das mal musst 


Lan_Party schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist ja das der Direktor schon  eingreifen muss aber nein! Ich finde sowas unmöglich!


 Ich kenne die Kompetenzen eines Direktors in Dtl nicht, aber sonst könnte man auch den Bezirks/Landesschulrat informieren.


----------



## turbosnake (20. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Kannst du das bitte später mal genauer ausführen?


----------



## Lan_Party (20. November 2011)

@ Rollora Hast du schonmal dran gedacht Politiker zu werden? Deine Aussagen überzeugen einen in vollem Maße! 
Und was ist aus deinem Platzhalter geworden? Ich würde gerne den Post über dem Platzhalter wieder in meinen Startpost einfügen wenn dir das recht ist. 

@ Topic Woran kann es liegen das die Eltern sich keine Zeit mehr für ihre Kinder nehmen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> @ Topic Woran kann es liegen das die Eltern sich keine Zeit mehr für ihre Kinder nehmen?


 
Wir leben in einer Freizeit- und Spaßgesellschaft, in der man sich selbst i.d.R. über den Job profiliert. Natürlich beide Elternteile.

Damit sind eigentlich 12-14 Stunden pro Tag vollständig beschrieben, ohne das ein einziges Mal Platz/Zeit für ein Kind vorkommt. Weitere 8 Stunden gehen locker für Schlaf und Körperpflege drauf, dazu nochmal 1 für den Haushalt und mit seinem Partner will man ja auch noch Zeit verbringen - und schon ist der Tag rum.

Ich hatte in meinem Umfeld in den letzten Jahren mehrere werdende Eltern und bei keinen hatte ich den Eindruck, dass "sich ums Kind kümmern" als primärer neuer Lebensinhalt aufgefasst wurde. Kinder werden in unserer Gesellschaft gerne als Quell der Freude und reine Bereicherung dargestellt - so ein bißchen wie ein neues Computerspiel. Dass sie im Gegensatz zu den typischen Spaßquellen der Freizeitgesellschaft erstmal massig an Arbeit bedeuten, ist quasi ein Tabuthema, das verdrängt wird.


Im Vergleich zu früher kommt noch hinzu, dass Eltern sich heute eigentlich wesentlich mehr Zeit für ihre Kinder nehmen müssten:
Die gestiegenen Anforderungen der Gesellschaft haben die Bedeutung frühkindlicher Förderung erhöht. Der erhöhte Medieneinfluss erfordert, dass die Kinder viel früher lernen, mit externen Einflüssen umzugehen und die falschen davon zu ignorieren. Der rasante technische Fortschritt führt dazu, dass Eltern in aller Regel zusätzliche Zeit investieren müssen, um das Lebensumfeld und die Freizeitgestaltung von Jugendlichen überhaupt nachvollziehen zu können.


----------



## Lan_Party (20. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Was ist den mit dem Wochenende oder Urlaub? In dieser Zeit sollte man viel mit seinen Kindern unternehmen. Wenn Eltern Kinder bekommen bzw. haben wollen sollten Sie sich doch in klarem sein das diese viel Zeit brauchen. Eltern die 10 Std. am Tag Arbeiten sollten sich iwas überlegen damit sie überhaupt mal Zeit für Ihre Kinder haben. Früher war es so Vater verdient das Geld und die Mutter kümmert sich um die Kinder und den Haushalt.
Als ich klein war habe ich meine Mutter immer im Haushalt geholfen. Manchmal haben wir einen Babysitter bekommen weil es nicht anders ging aber diese war zu nichts zu gebrauchen...
Ich musste schon früh lernen alleine klar zu kommen. Der Babysitter kommt nicht. Wer bringt uns zur Schule und in den Kindergarten? Eigentlich hat dies meine Mutter gemacht aber manchmal sollte es der Babysitter der es nie gemacht hat. Also habe ich meinen kleinen Bruder in den Kindergarten gebracht und ich bin zur Schule gelaufen. Nach der Schule habe ich den Haushalt geführt weil der Babysitter das sagte. Ich war in der 2. Klasse! Als meine Eltern das herausfanden war sofort Schluss damit. Meine Mutter ging später zur Arbeit und kümmerte sich mehr um uns.

Eltern müssen doch verstehen das Sie Vorbilder für uns sind! Ein Kind das in Angst und Einsamkeit aufwächst wird im späterem Leben genauso auf die Welt reagieren.


----------



## pibels94 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

find Schönschreibschrift echt hässlich 
bin auch wieder auf Druckbuchstaben umgestiegen, gut fand ich das unsere Lehrerin das "zugelassen" hat, manche werden ja scheinbar gezwungen so oder so zu schreiben.


----------



## Rollora (20. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> @ Rollora Hast du schonmal dran gedacht Politiker zu werden? Deine Aussagen überzeugen einen in vollem Maße!
> Und was ist aus deinem Platzhalter geworden? Ich würde gerne den Post über dem Platzhalter wieder in meinen Startpost einfügen wenn dir das recht ist.


 Klar doch  was immer dem Thread und der Diskussion und den Leuten hier helfen könnte 


Lan_Party schrieb:


> @ Topic Woran kann es liegen das die Eltern sich keine Zeit mehr für ihre Kinder nehmen?


Ruyven hat das schon zum teil gut beantwortet.
Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass sich heutzutage werdende Eltern nicht genügend Gedanken machen was es wirklich bedeutet ein Kind zu bekommen.
Die meisten wollen eben alles gleichzeitig:Geld, ein eigenes Haus, eine Karriere, und natürlich Kinder. 
Und weil man total praktisch heutzutage Verantwortung für Kinder abgeben kann (Kindergarten, Schule, Horte).

Wenn sich mehr Leute dessen bewusst wären, dass JEDE Erfahrung sich im Gedächtnis festsetzt, und somit auch diejenige, dass Eltern nie viel Zeit für ihre Kinder hatten. Was bedeutet das konkret? Das heißt, dass wenn das Kind einmal, wenn auch 10 Jahre später erst, in die Situation kommt, dass es einmal jemanden braucht (zum Reden oder so), es in sich drinnen nicht das Gefühl hat, dass die Eltern für einen da wären.

Wir haben schon festgestellt, in den meisten Fällen "misratener Jugend" und Amokläufen oder was auch immer, ein schlechtes Familiäres Verhältnis vorliegt. Oben hast du die Gründe warum das so ist.

Es gibt ausnahmen, wo es für die Eltern wirklich nicht möglich ist, ohne, dass beide arbeiten gehen, durchzukommen. Das ist aber eher die Ausnahme.

Ich bin prinzipiell eh dafür, dass nur wer nachweislich viel Zeit mit dem Kind verbringt (evtl gemeinsame Kinderkurse etc, einen art "Elternführerschein" der den Eltern Erziehung beibringt und wie man die ersten (geduldigen, und aufmunternden!) Lernversuche mit dem Kind startet usw, auch Kindergeld bekommt. 
Da wir aber in einem viel zu bürokratischen Land sind, ist es vermutlich nicht durchzusetzen, auch wenn es versuchsweise Systeme gibt.

BTW: weil die Frage auftauchte, welche 12-15 Jährige gerne Zeit mit der Familie unternimmt:
Ich kenne eine ganze Familie, die alle gemeinsam immer alles zusammen gemacht haben (4 Kinder inzw 15,20,25 und 27 Jahre alt). Diese Familie ist sehr zusammengeschweißt und hat mich einiges über den Umgang mit den Kindern gelehrt.
Klar gibt es Phasen, wo die Pupertät voll durchschlägt und man WILL einfach nichts mit den Eltern machen, ganz egal wie cool die Ideen der Eltern sind. Aber es gelang dieser Familie immer wieder die Kids einzufangen und doch mitzureißen.


pibels94 schrieb:


> find Schönschreibschrift echt hässlich
> bin  auch wieder auf Druckbuchstaben umgestiegen, gut fand ich das unsere  Lehrerin das "zugelassen" hat, manche werden ja scheinbar gezwungen so  oder so zu schreiben.


 Ja das ist wirklich gut. Die Lehrerin hat wohl gesehen, dass du dir da leichter tust. Wenn sie es dich lange genug ausprobieren hat lassen (beides) ist es jedenfalls besser dir das machen zu lassen wo du dir leichter tust. Die schrift soll der Sprachentwicklung nicht im Weg sein.
Das ist ja auch die Antwort auf die Integrationsfrage: warum lernen Ausländer oft so schlecht deutsch? 
Es ist bewiesen, dass man eine Fremdsprache nur dann lernen kann, wenn man die Muttersprache gut lernt.
Was passiert jedoch mit Kindern die in Dtl geboren werden, aber Türkische, Serbische oder was auch immer Eltern haben, die beide keine Zeit für die Kinder haben. Die Kinder können ihre eigene Muttersprache nie richtig und müssen dann plötzlich eine andere Sprache auch noch dazu lernen. Aber wie lernt man Wörter in einer neuen Sprache, wenn man deren Bedeutung nichtmal in der Muttersprache kennt?


turbosnake schrieb:


> Kannst du das bitte später mal genauer ausführen?


Was konkret meinst du? Das mit der Schreibt/Druckschrift?
Wie gesagt es geht darum, was einen weniger aufhält und worin man schneller ist, aber auch schöner schreibt usw.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Was ist den mit dem Wochenende oder Urlaub?



Wochenenden waren in die Durchschnittswerte bereits mit eingerechnet und im Urlaub sucht man sich doch eh ein "kinderfreundliches Hotel" (d.h. eins, in dem man die Kinder die meiste Zeit bei den Animatoren abgibt - und die restliche Zeit liegt man dann am Strand und hofft, dass die Kinder alleine Spielen) oder gibt sie vorher bei Oma ab, um mal "zwei Wochen nur für uns *zwinker zwinker*" zu haben.



> Eltern die 10 Std. am Tag Arbeiten sollten sich iwas überlegen damit sie überhaupt mal Zeit für Ihre Kinder haben. Früher war es so Vater verdient das Geld und die Mutter kümmert sich um die Kinder und den Haushalt.
> Als ich klein war habe ich meine Mutter immer im Haushalt geholfen. Manchmal haben wir einen Babysitter bekommen weil es nicht anders ging aber diese war zu nichts zu gebrauchen...



Es ist gar nicht so sehr eine Frage der Arbeit. Wenn es nicht gerade 10h Jobs sind, sondern die normale 38 h Woche, dann kann das zumindest im Schulalter durchaus ausreichen und vorher reicht es, wenn einer von beiden halbtags arbeitet. Dafür haben wir ja schließlich Betreuungseinrichtungen in Deutschland und es ist nachweislich auch ganz gut für die Kinder, wenn sie in unterschiedliche Umgebungen und vor allem mit einer Vielzahl Gleichaltriger in Kontakt kommen. Wer immer nur zu Hause rumhängt und vielleicht noch zwei Nachbarn kennt, der ist auch auf dem besten Wege zur Sozialinkompetenz, mit der der Thread hier mal anfing.

Aber: Man müsste sich darüber im klaren sein, dass man, wenn 1,5 Arbeitsplätze Zeit wegfressen, die gesamte restliche Zeit auf das Kind orientiert sein muss. Nicht unbedingt rund-um-die-Uhr-Verhätschelung (was dabei rauskommt, zeigt mein Cousin. Nicht bedrohlich fürs Umfeld, aber unbrauchbar für alles), man kann auch ruhig ein Buch lesen, während das Kind daneben sitzt, aber rund-um-die-Uhr-Verfügbarkeit. Nach der Arbeit nochmal zwei Stunden Tennisspielen gehen und abends ins Konzert fällt dann eben flach. Arbeit, Kinder, Hobbys - man kann nur zwei von drei Dingen unter einen Hut bringen (und selbst das manchmal nur knapp).
Wie gesagt: "Müsste". Aber in überforderte Eltern darf es unserer Gesellschaft genauso wenig geben, wie Nachteile beim Kinderkriegen.


----------



## Lan_Party (20. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

@ ruyven Ich würde gerne deine beiden Posts auch in meinen Startpost einfügen wenn dir das recht ist. 

BTW: Ich hätte NIE(!!!) gedacht das der Thread so ein "aufsehen" erregt! Fast 60 Seiten sind es schon! Danke vielmals an alle die sich Zeit dafür genommen haben!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Quote soviel du willst. Solange du nicht im Text kürzt oder deinen Namen drunterschreibst, ist mir das recht.

Und die Länge ist für das WPW nicht sooo ungewöhnlich. Wir haben allein auf der ersten Seite drei weitere (und einer davon hat zwei-drei ähnlich große Vorgänger) und dein Thema ist nun wirklich eins, das viele Nutzer hier anspricht. spamkiddies ;-)
Solange ein TE es schafft, das Thema so seriös anzugehen, dass es nicht zu Flamerein kommt und auch immer wieder aufs eigentlich Thema gelenkt wird (-> keine Schließung, kein Split nötig), sind enorme Längen möglich.


----------



## Lan_Party (20. November 2011)

Also Spamkiddies habe ich hier noch keine gefunden und was heißt viele Nutzer anspricht...es sind immer wieder die selben die hier Posten...würde dieser Thread etwas mehr Public werden wäre es aber auch ein gefundenes fressen für spammer und der Thread würde im Chaos versinken.

Wieso sollte ich meinen Namen drunter setzen? Was wäre den an Kürzungen den so schlimm bzw. was verstehst du unter einer "Kürzung"? Tuen würde ich dies aber nicht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Also Spamkiddies habe ich hier noch keine gefunden und was heißt viele Nutzer anspricht...es sind immer wieder die selben die hier Posten...


 
Diejenigen die posten sind nur ein kleiner Teil derjenigen, die es interessiert und mitlesen!


----------



## Abufaso (20. November 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Diejenigen die posten sind nur ein kleiner Teil derjenigen, die es interessiert und mitlesen!



Das kann ich bestätigen


----------



## Lan_Party (20. November 2011)

Wieso postet ihr bzw. die die mitlesen den nicht? Das sorgt doch für mehr Diskussionsstoff und Erfahrungen von anderen Usern können auch viel dazu beitragen. Ich "muss" ja Posten da ich den Thread gestartet habe.  Aber ich würde es auch tun weil es einfach ein extrem wichtiges Thema ist das einfach an Bedeutung verloren hat. So sehe ich es jedenfalls und merke es auch in meiner Umgebung.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wieso postet ihr bzw. die die mitlesen den nicht?


 Das ist eine interessante Frage...
Teilweise keine Meinung, teilweise zu faul auf lange Posts zu antworten,  teilweise weil ich "Da kann ich nur zustimmen" ein Spam wäre!


----------



## Lan_Party (20. November 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine interessante Frage...
> Teilweise keine Meinung, teilweise zu faul auf lange Posts zu antworten,  teilweise weil ich "Da kann ich nur zustimmen" ein Spam wäre!



Für so ein wichtiges Thema sollte man nie zu Faul sein um längere Posts zu antworten finde ich jedenfalls. Man muss nicht immer zu etwas seine Meinung abgeben es wird ja zu mehreren Sachen eine Diskussion aufgeführt. Man kann auch fragen stellen oder wie schon gesagt selbst Erfahrungen miteinbeziehen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Meistens fehlt mir auch der Überbick um wirklich mitdiskutieren zu können.
Klar, ich geh zur Schule und klar, ich hab Erfahrungen dazu, aber wirklich um mitzudiskutieren bin ich (zurzeit) zu sehr in meinem System drin.
Ich denke mir auch häufig: Ich weiß zu wenig von "der Welt da draußen". Meine Schule wird nicht umsonst "die Insel der Seligen" genannt.
Wen interessiert es schon, wie es auf einem Gymnasium von stark behüteten Kindern und Jugendlichen zugeht?


----------



## Rollora (21. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Meistens fehlt mir auch der Überbick um wirklich mitdiskutieren zu können.
> Klar, ich geh zur Schule und klar, ich hab Erfahrungen dazu, aber wirklich um mitzudiskutieren bin ich (zurzeit) zu sehr in meinem System drin.
> Ich denke mir auch häufig: Ich weiß zu wenig von "der Welt da draußen". Meine Schule wird nicht umsonst "die Insel der Seligen" genannt.
> Wen interessiert es schon, wie es auf einem Gymnasium von stark behüteten Kindern und Jugendlichen zugeht?


Es geht ja weniger um Einzelerfahrungen, sondern darum was unsere gesamte Gesellschaft prägt (Erziehung usw.)
Und wie man das verändern könnte,bzw was der Grund dafür ist


----------



## plaGGy (21. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wieso postet ihr bzw. die die mitlesen den nicht? Das sorgt doch für mehr Diskussionsstoff und Erfahrungen von anderen Usern können auch viel dazu beitragen. Ich "muss" ja Posten da ich den Thread gestartet habe.  Aber ich würde es auch tun weil es einfach ein extrem wichtiges Thema ist das einfach an Bedeutung verloren hat. So sehe ich es jedenfalls und merke es auch in meiner Umgebung.


 
Bei vielen ist es einfach die Unsicherheit sich auf ein/e Thema/Meinung/Aussage festzulegen, wenn man selbst mit dieser Sache noch nicht so in berührung gekommen ist. Denke "Kinder", oder besser gesagt, diejenigen die gerade erzogen werden, können sich in der Regel eher schlecht ein gutes Urteil darüber bilden, obs gut ist wie sie erzogen werden .
Aber das ist wohl nur ein kleiner Teil derjenigen, die hier nicht posten .

Ich denke mal das sich Erziehung generell nur in gewissem Maße von der "Erziehung an sich" leiten lässt.
Ein von Geburt aus intelligentes Kind, kann mit schlechten wie auch mit guten Eltern später gut "erzogen" daherkommen (der Begriff Erziehung gefällt mir irgendwie nicht ). ich kenne Kinder aus sog. Patchwork- Familien, die sind besser erzogen, als die Snoobs aus der Nachbarschaft nebenan. Da kümmert sich die 15 jahre alter Schwester um ihren kleinen Bruder, während die Eltern den ganzen tag nur arbeiten, um die Miete und die NK bezahlen zu können. Sowas tut mir dann immer leid, weil zwar sollten Kinder früh genug verantwortung übernehmen, aber doch nicht die Erziehung und Sorge um den eigenen kleinen Bruder  (wenigstens nicht in der gesamten Mutterrolle).

Zu den Lehrern:
Wir haben unsere alte Mathelehrerin damals von der Schule "gemobbt" mit Gesprächen beim Schullleiter und Drohung mittem Schulamt.
Die hat Schlüssel nach Schülern geworfen, diese ernsthaft, und nicht scherzhaft, beleidigt, war total inkompetent und hat sogar mal einem mit nem Stück Kreide ins Auge getroffen. Die ist aber dann direkt zur nachbarschule...
Es ist einfach falsch, das Lehrer Beamten sind. Lehrer sollten, eben gerade wegen der Wichtigen Aufgabe natürlich einige, nennen wir es Privilegien erhalten, gute Bezahlung (Schmerzensgeld, wie mein alter Lehrer immer sagte ), und eine angemessen Urlaubszeit (glaubt mir, Lehrersein braucht viel Zeit, wenn man sich ernsthaft auf den unterricht vorbereitet !!). Aber sie sollten auch extrem nach Leistung und Einsatz beurteilt und vergütet werden, denn sie übernehmen eine der wichtigstens Aufgaben in der Gesellschaft, wenn nicht die wichtigste. Wenn ich immer sehe, was für inkompetente, alte, mindergebildete und fachlich total zurückgeblieben Stümper auf den Schulen rumgammeln und ihrern Beamtenstatus bis ins Letzte ausnutzen, kommt mir die Kotze hoch 
Ebenso bin ich dafür, das bei bewiesenen Fällen von Rassismus, Anzüglichkeit gegen über Schülern (meist Minderjährigen), usw die ultima ratio zum Einsatz kommt: Fristlose Kündigung und Eintragung in ein den Schulen einsehbares Verzeichnis, um eventuelle Fälle zu unterbinden.
Leider ist das ja nichtso einfach möglich, also versetzt man sie an die nächste Schule, auf das es von vorne beginnt...


----------



## dragooncomet (21. November 2011)

Ich wünschte, ich hätte mehr Zeit. Dann würde ich auch lange Posts schreiben, aber ich muss mir die Zeit einteilen, und darunter leidet die zur Verfügung der Zeit im Forum drunter, und ich mag keine kurze Beiträge von mir.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich meinen Namen drunter setzen? Was wäre den an Kürzungen den so schlimm bzw. was verstehst du unter einer "Kürzung"? Tuen würde ich dies aber nicht.


 
Ich wollte nur auf die allgemein üblichen Regeln angemessenen zitierens hinweisen (z.B. nicht Sätze so kürzen, das eine neue Bedeutung entsteht), ehe ich eine pauschale Erlaubniss zur Nutzung meiner Texte gebe 





plaGGy schrieb:


> Es ist einfach falsch, das Lehrer Beamten sind. Lehrer sollten, eben gerade wegen der Wichtigen Aufgabe natürlich einige, nennen wir es Privilegien erhalten, gute Bezahlung (Schmerzensgeld, wie mein alter Lehrer immer sagte ), und eine angemessen Urlaubszeit (glaubt mir, Lehrersein braucht viel Zeit, wenn man sich ernsthaft auf den unterricht vorbereitet !!). Aber sie sollten auch extrem nach Leistung und Einsatz beurteilt und vergütet werden, denn sie übernehmen eine der wichtigstens Aufgaben in der Gesellschaft, wenn nicht die wichtigste.


 
Auch gegen Beamte gibt es genug Vorgehensweisen, wenn sie ihren Job nicht machen oder gar Kindern schaden und die hochspezialisierte Lehrerausbildung (je nach Organisation der Uni i.d.R. min. 6 Jahre Studium, dann noch Refrendariat, mitlerweile noch das enorme Risiko beim Bachelor/Master-Übergang - und das alles ist vollkommen wertlos, wenn man hinterher in einen anderen Job muss) muss auch zu einem entsprechenden Gegenwert führen, wenn man fähige Leute dafür begeistern will.
Das Problem in der Praxis liegt darin, überhaupt zu erfassen, ob ein Lehrer seinen Job vernünftig macht. Denn wie du selbst sagt: Die meisten Kinder und Jugendlichen, sind überhaupt nicht dazu in der Lage, die Handlungen von Autoritätspersonen objetiv und inhaltlich zu beurteilen. Da müssen wirklich extreme Verfehlungen vorliegen, ehe du anhand von Schüleraussagen einen inkompetenten Lehrer erkennst. "Bei dem lernt man nichts" bekommst du nämlich auch bei noch so guten Lehrern zu hören und in der Mehrheit der Fälle liegt die Schuld eher beim Schüler oder/und in der Vergangenheit.


----------



## Lan_Party (21. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Posts wurden hinzugefügt. Aussagen in vorm von Bildern hinzugefügt.

Die Aussagen finde ich persönlich treffend.


----------



## plaGGy (21. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch gegen Beamte gibt es genug Vorgehensweisen, wenn sie ihren Job nicht machen oder gar Kindern schaden und die hochspezialisierte Lehrerausbildung (je nach Organisation der Uni i.d.R. min. 6 Jahre Studium, dann noch Refrendariat, mitlerweile noch das enorme Risiko beim Bachelor/Master-Übergang - und das alles ist vollkommen wertlos, wenn man hinterher in einen anderen Job muss) muss auch zu einem entsprechenden Gegenwert führen, wenn man fähige Leute dafür begeistern will.
> Das Problem in der Praxis liegt darin, überhaupt zu erfassen, ob ein Lehrer seinen Job vernünftig macht. Denn wie du selbst sagt: Die meisten Kinder und Jugendlichen, sind überhaupt nicht dazu in der Lage, die Handlungen von Autoritätspersonen objetiv und inhaltlich zu beurteilen. Da müssen wirklich extreme Verfehlungen vorliegen, ehe du anhand von Schüleraussagen einen inkompetenten Lehrer erkennst. "Bei dem lernt man nichts" bekommst du nämlich auch bei noch so guten Lehrern zu hören und in der Mehrheit der Fälle liegt die Schuld eher beim Schüler oder/und in der Vergangenheit.


 
Naja, ich kenne leider genug Beispiele, die eben das nicht belegen, was in Einzelfällen stimmen mag:
Ein alter Lehrer war gelinde gesagt ein geiler Bock. Sport und Bio, hat Mädchen beim Sport an den Hintern gefasst und die mit den dicksten Brüsten und dem engsten Top, hatte immer die beste Note, durch alle Klassen hinweg. Passiert ist nie etwas. Ging ganz normal in Ruhestand. Beschwerden gab es genug, weiß das zufällig aus 1. Quelle, ein Freund war in der SV.

Selbiges gilt für einige andere Lehrer, die einfach nur total inkompetent oder regelrecht untragbar waren: Der ein hat 1 Jahr lang einen Schüler benotet, der nicht existent ist. Dieser besagte Phantom-Schüler hatte sogar bessere Noten als einige anwesende, musste allerdings eine Arbeit (von 3 geschriebenen) nachschreiben, die btw mit 5 Punkten bewertet wurde. 
Ein anderer hat in der Klasse ein Mädchen tagelang als Hure beschimpft, weil sie sich einen etwas kürzeren Rock (als männlicher Erdenbewohner würde man sagen, noch lange nicht kurz genug, es war Knie-Abschluss) angezogen hatte.
Ich selbst bin daraufhin sogar zum Direktor, aber geändert hat sich nichts. Nur meine mündliche Note wurde plötzlich etwas schlechter .
Meine alter Physiklehrer hat übrigens immer vom Weltuntergang gepredigt (sein Haus hat keine Fenster zur Straße und zum Hauseingang, er hat im Kofferraum ein Gummiboot und frische Konservendosen) hat Schülern, die die HA unvollständig oder falsch hatten, btw immer 1 € abgenommen (es hieß offzielle, da von genhen wir mal Pizzaessen, inoffiziell hat er sich damit Zigaretten gekauft...) und teils hat er auch mal schnell HA erfunden und ins Klassenbuch eingetragen, um der ganzen Klasse den Euro abzuknöpfen. Erst als wir ihm mit der Anklage wegen Urkundenfälschung gedroht haben, hat er das dann seinlassen.

Naja, ein anderer Lehrer an meiner alten Berufsschule, hat sich im Unterricht an den Tisch gesetzt und Zeitung gelesen, den kompletten Tag. Er hat um Grunde nichtmal Unterricht gehalten.

Ich find sowas ist halt nicht tragbar. Das mögen nun krasse einzelfälle sein, aber ich denke, wenn alleine an meiner Ex-Schule (5-13 Klasse HS, RS und Gym, 2000 Schüler) 4 solcher Fälle sind, und das waren nur die, welche ich kannte, dann sieht das im großen und Ganzen derzeit echt mies aus. 
Ich will da die junge Generation etwas in Schutz nehmen, denn das waren alles ältere Personen, die eingestellt wurden, als der Lehrermangel wohl sehr gravierend gewesen sein muss.
Aber wie schon gesagt, wenn dann wirklich mal was kommt, werden sie einfach an die nächste Schule verfrachtet. 
Ein 2. geiler Bock, gegen den sogar ne Anzeige vorlag, ist auf eine Jungenschule gekommen, Anklage wurde fallengelassen... 

Sowas sollte ich mir mal im Beruf erlauben, Fehler machen, Schutzbefohlene sexuell belästigen oder einfach meine Arbeit total schlampig machen, da flieg ich hochkant raus, vll ne Abfindung und soschnell finde ich keine neue Stelle mehr in meinem erlernten Beruf.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Bei dem lernt man nichts" bekommst du nämlich auch bei noch so guten Lehrern zu hören und in der Mehrheit der Fälle liegt die Schuld eher beim Schüler oder/und in der Vergangenheit.


 
Klar, Schüler sollten sich selbst motivieren können, aber Lehrer sollten auch die Schüler für ihr Fach begeistern können.
Ein Paar gibt es immer, die nicht lernen wollen, aber wenn mehrere Lerngruppen unmotiviert sind bzw. durch ihn unmotiviert werden spricht das schon gegen ihn.
Spätenstens wenn der Lehrer sich von Schülern was erklären lassen muss() ist es meiner Meinung nach ein Armutszeugnis.


----------



## Lan_Party (21. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Naja, ein anderer Lehrer an meiner alten Berufsschule, hat sich im Unterricht an den Tisch gesetzt und Zeitung gelesen, den kompletten Tag. Er hat um Grunde nichtmal Unterricht gehalten.


 Das ist bei der Schule auf die ein Freund ging "normal"! Der Lehrer sagt das er keine Lust hat und der Unterricht viel aus oder alle durften sich an den PC setzten oder der Unterricht wird früher beendet. Die Lehrer sind Schuld wenn den Schülern auf den Weg nach Hause etwas passiert aber das ist Ihnen wohl egal...



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Klar, Schüler sollten sich selbst motivieren  können, aber Lehrer sollten auch die Schüler für ihr Fach begeistern  können.
> Ein Paar gibt es immer, die nicht lernen wollen, aber wenn  mehrere Lerngruppen unmotiviert sind bzw. durch ihn unmotiviert werden  spricht das schon gegen ihn.
> Spätenstens wenn der Lehrer sich von  Schülern was erklären lassen muss() ist es meiner Meinung nach ein  Armutszeugnis.


 War da nicht eine Geschichte mit einer Mathelehrerin die meinte das ein Rechtwinkliges Dreieck mehr als 180° hat?


----------



## MetallSimon (21. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Problem in der Praxis liegt darin, überhaupt zu erfassen, ob ein Lehrer seinen Job vernünftig macht. Denn wie du selbst sagt: Die meisten Kinder und Jugendlichen, sind überhaupt nicht dazu in der Lage, die Handlungen von Autoritätspersonen objetiv und inhaltlich zu beurteilen. Da müssen wirklich extreme Verfehlungen vorliegen, ehe du anhand von Schüleraussagen einen inkompetenten Lehrer erkennst. "Bei dem lernt man nichts" bekommst du nämlich auch bei noch so guten Lehrern zu hören und in der Mehrheit der Fälle liegt die Schuld eher beim Schüler oder/und in der Vergangenheit.


 Das Problem zu erfassen ist nicht all zu schwierig. Meine Englischlehrerin beginnt z.B. jede Stunde mit den Worten"what we had had last lesson". Und der Unterricht ist sehr Primitiv, trotz Grundkurs 11.Klasse. Die erste arbeit, die ich bei ihr geschrieben hab, war oberprimitiv(). Wir mussten einfach nur die Wörter, über die wir uns die vergangenen 5 Stunden unterhlaten haben in ein Lückentext einsetzen(und die Wörter wurden sogar noch beschrieben, wie z.B. a small axe->hatchet). Was hat das mit English zutun? Alle Leute dieses Kurses finden den Unterricht langweilig und teilweise ziemlich sinnlos.10 Klasse war wesentlich anspruchsvoller und ich hatte bessere Noten. Aber was soll man da nun machen? Man kann sich ja nicht einfach so über eine alte Frau, die schon seit Jahrzehnten Lehrerin ist, beschweren.

Ich finde, die Lehrer sind teilweise viel zu alt und nichtmehr auf dem neusten Stand.


----------



## plaGGy (21. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Das Problem zu erfassen ist nicht all zu schwierig. Meine Englischlehrerin beginnt z.B. jede Stunde mit den Worten"what we had had last lesson". Und der Unterricht ist sehr Primitiv, trotz Grundkurs 11.Klasse. Die erste arbeit, die ich bei ihr geschrieben hab, war oberprimitiv(). Wir mussten einfach nur die Wörter, über die wir uns die vergangenen 5 Stunden unterhlaten haben in ein Lückentext einsetzen(und die Wörter wurden sogar noch beschrieben, wie z.B. a small axe->hatchet). Was hat das mit English zutun? Alle Leute dieses Kurses finden den Unterricht langweilig und teilweise ziemlich sinnlos.10 Klasse war wesentlich anspruchsvoller und ich hatte bessere Noten. Aber was soll man da nun machen? Man kann sich ja nicht einfach so über eine alte Frau, die schon seit Jahrzehnten Lehrerin ist, beschweren.
> 
> Ich finde, die Lehrer sind teilweise viel zu alt und nichtmehr auf dem neusten Stand.


 

Der Meinung bin ich auch. Spätestens in der Oberstufe ist jeder Schüler in der Lage, den Unterricht wenigstens in seiner Grundweise zu beurteilen.
Ich würde sogar so weit gehen und sagen, das das schon ab der 9. Klasse mehr oder weniger uneingeschränkt gegeben ist.

Sicher, wenn 1 Schüler sagt, es ist ein mieser Lehrer, dann ist es damit noch nicht getan, aber die gesamte Klasse  ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Ich find sowas ist halt nicht tragbar. Das mögen nun krasse einzelfälle sein, aber ich denke, wenn alleine an meiner Ex-Schule (5-13 Klasse HS, RS und Gym, 2000 Schüler) 4 solcher Fälle sind, und das waren nur die, welche ich kannte, dann sieht das im großen und Ganzen derzeit echt mies aus.



Also ich kenn von meiner Schule keinen Fall dieses Kalibers, aber es ging ja auch nicht um den "miesen Zustand" (der ist bekannt), sondern ob der was mit Verbeamtung zu tun hat. Und jeder einzelne der von dir genannten Fälle reicht problemlos für die Einleitung eines Disziplinarverfahrens, einige für rechtliche Verfolgung. Wenn da trotzdem nichts geschieht, dann liegt das an mangelnden offiziellen Beschwerden/Anzeigen oder an den Vorgesetzten respektive (hoffentlich nicht) Polizeibehörden. Solche Versäumnisse greifen aber auch bei vertraglich angestellten Lehrern.




Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Klar, Schüler sollten sich selbst motivieren können, aber Lehrer sollten auch die Schüler für ihr Fach begeistern können.
> Ein Paar gibt es immer, die nicht lernen wollen, aber wenn mehrere Lerngruppen unmotiviert sind bzw. durch ihn unmotiviert werden spricht das schon gegen ihn.
> Spätenstens wenn der Lehrer sich von Schülern was erklären lassen muss() ist es meiner Meinung nach ein Armutszeugnis.



Ich sag ja nicht, dass es keine schlechten Lehrer gäbe - ich sage nur, dass du zu >90% aller Lehrer an jeder Schule problemlos 2-3 Dutzend Schüler finden wirst, die sie als schlecht bezeichnen, auch zu den guten. Deswegen können Beschwerden von Schülerseite erst in sehr großer Zahl ein Kriterium sein, wenn keine klaren Einzelfälle vorliegen.




MetallSimon schrieb:


> Das Problem zu erfassen ist nicht all zu schwierig. Meine Englischlehrerin beginnt z.B. jede Stunde mit den Worten"what we had had last lesson". Und der Unterricht ist sehr Primitiv, trotz Grundkurs 11.Klasse. Die erste arbeit, die ich bei ihr geschrieben hab, war oberprimitiv(). Wir mussten einfach nur die Wörter, über die wir uns die vergangenen 5 Stunden unterhlaten haben in ein Lückentext einsetzen(und die Wörter wurden sogar noch beschrieben, wie z.B. a small axe->hatchet). Was hat das mit English zutun? Alle Leute dieses Kurses finden den Unterricht langweilig und teilweise ziemlich sinnlos.10 Klasse war wesentlich anspruchsvoller und ich hatte bessere Noten. Aber was soll man da nun machen? Man kann sich ja nicht einfach so über eine alte Frau, die schon seit Jahrzehnten Lehrerin ist, beschweren.



Kann man nicht? Wenn ein Lehrer seinen Job nicht macht und auch nach einem Dialog nicht bereit ist, etwas daran zu ändern, kann man das sehr wohl. Und wenn es sich in den Klausuren wiederspiegelt, habt ihr auch was in der Hand, was ihr anderen zur Beurteilung vorlegen könnt.
Es würde mich aber ehrlich gesagt wundern, wenn eine Klasse geschlossen häterten Unterricht fordert... (Was ein weiteres Problem bei der Beurteilung von Lehrern durch Schüler wäre: Was berichtet wird, wäre extrem einseitig verzerrt.)



> Ich finde, die Lehrer sind teilweise viel zu alt und nichtmehr auf dem neusten Stand.


 
Lehrer sind, gerade in unserer heutigen Zeit, nach fünf Jahren nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand der Welt (bestenfalls Geschichtslehrer) und nach 15-20 Jahren nichtmal mehr auf dem Stand der Lehrpläne. Entweder sie bilden sich weiter, oder eben nicht - aber in ersterem Fall hat das Alter kaum noch Einfluss. Einige der kompetentesten Lehrer meiner Schulzeit gingen stram auf die 60 zu und abgesehen von neuer Rechtschreibung gabs da wirklich nichts zu meckern. Umgekehrt habe ich zwei von drei didaktisch und/oder autoritätsmäßig* unbrauchbarsten Lehrer, von denen einer auch vom Fachwissen her absolut unbrauchbar war, noch als Refrendar erlebt, bevor sie als Lehrer an unsere Schule kamen.

*



Spoiler



Kandidat No1 -Mathe-: Hat in der 9 auf 12er Niveau unterrichtet und war der Meinung, dass Arbeiten zur Korrektur komplett abgeschrieben werden müssen. Als das mal wer nicht gemacht (z.B. weil es in seiner Arbeit nichts zu korrigieren gab  ), wollte er die Eltern sprechen. Auf die Antwort, dass die ihn sowieso gerne mal kennen lernen würden, kam nie wieder was...
Kandidat No2 -Deutsch/Englisch-: Stand weinend vor der Klasse, als sie, entgegen ihrer Versprechen die Arbeit nach zwei Wochen noch nicht korrigiert hatte (sonst nett und fachlich okay - aber war haushoch überfordert und konnte einem einfach nur leid tun)
Kandidat No3 -Physik/Chemie-: War fachlich so unfähig, dass er bessere Schüler nichtmal dann mit Fragen reinlegen konnte, wenn die sich tatsächlich nur mit ihrem Nachbarn beschäftigt hatten und hat die Noten dann im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten nach Sympathie vergeben, wobei er unfähig war, Unterschiede zwischen zwei Schülern von einer ganzen Notenstufe zu begründen.


----------



## Thallassa (21. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Der Meinung bin ich auch. Spätestens in der Oberstufe ist jeder Schüler in der Lage, den Unterricht wenigstens in seiner Grundweise zu beurteilen.
> Ich würde sogar so weit gehen und sagen, das das schon ab der 9. Klasse mehr oder weniger uneingeschränkt gegeben ist.
> 
> Sicher, wenn 1 Schüler sagt, es ist ein mieser Lehrer, dann ist es damit noch nicht getan, aber die gesamte Klasse  ?



Verkalkulier dich da nicht, als ein Oberstufendepp, der ich gerade bin, kann ich eher beurteilen, dass viele Leute trotz "guter bayerischer gymnasialer Bildung" hart dumm sind, für die Denken teilweise ein Fremdwort ist.
Außerdem gilt generell: Jeder Lehrer ist ******* und es kann höchstens 3 pro Schule geben, die in Ordnung sind. ^^
Und je älter, desto schlimmer.. Meistens. Meine GUTEN Lehrer sind 29 bzw 34 Jahre alt, über 40 würde ich keinen mehr als solchen einstufen


----------



## Lan_Party (21. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Verkalkulier dich da nicht, als ein Oberstufendepp, der ich gerade bin, kann ich eher beurteilen, dass viele Leute trotz "guter bayerischer gymnasialer Bildung" hart dumm sind, für die Denken teilweise ein Fremdwort ist.
> Außerdem gilt generell: Jeder Lehrer ist ******* und es kann höchstens 3 pro Schule geben, die in Ordnung sind. ^^
> Und je älter, desto schlimmer.. Meistens. Meine GUTEN Lehrer sind 29 bzw 34 Jahre alt, über 40 würde ich keinen mehr als solchen einstufen


 Ohne Worte...!
Also mal echt! Mein alter Klassenlehrer ist schon fast 60 und war einfach nur super! Er hat oft Dokus extra für uns aufgenommen und die meisten Lehrer sind auch auf Vortbildungen gegangen! Auf meiner jetzigen Schule habe ich auch ältere Lehrer einige naja einfach zu langsam für den Unterricht...aber andere sind einfach Klasse! Sie erklären alles Schritt für Schritt und man merkt das Ihnen der Job Spaß macht.


----------



## Thallassa (21. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Naja, kann ja nur von mir ausgehen und ich persönlich hatte im meinem Leben (war an 7 vers. schulen in den letzten 13 Jahren) sage und schreibe EINEN Lehrer der älter war und wirklich was getaugt hat, vor allem an meinem aktuellen Gymnasium lässt die Qualität der Lehrer einfach nur noch zu wünschen übrig....


----------



## ChaoZ (21. November 2011)

Ich hatte bis vor wenigen Wochen einen Lehrer, der so ziemlich der kompeteneste der Schule war. Aber leider auch einer der strengsten und unfairsten. Der besagte Herr konnte einem in seinen Fächern (Mathe und Physik) das beibringen, woran andere Lehrer verzweifeln. Das Problem war nur, wer's beim ersten Mal nicht hinbekommen hatte, bekam keine zweite Chance. Es wurde einfach weitergemacht mit denen, die es konnten. Unvollständige Hausaufgaben und Verspätungen wurden knallhart bestraft. Jetzt bin ich ihn los, aber ich denke, dass der Direktor heilfroh ist einen wie ihn in seinen Reihen zu haben. Unter den Schülern ist er unbeliebt.


----------



## MetallSimon (21. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann man nicht? Wenn ein Lehrer seinen Job nicht macht und auch nach einem Dialog nicht bereit ist, etwas daran zu ändern, kann man das sehr wohl. Und wenn es sich in den Klausuren wiederspiegelt, habt ihr auch was in der Hand, was ihr anderen zur Beurteilung vorlegen könnt.
> Es würde mich aber ehrlich gesagt wundern, wenn eine Klasse geschlossen häterten Unterricht fordert... (Was ein weiteres Problem bei der Beurteilung von Lehrern durch Schüler wäre: Was berichtet wird, wäre extrem einseitig verzerrt.)
> [/spoiler]


Ich meine nicht, dass der Unterricht zu einfach ist, sonder einfach zu mhh primitiv halt. Bei Arbeiten in der 11. Klasse meist nur Wörter abzufragen spiegelt doch den Bildungsstand in English nicht wieder. 
Bei unserem Russischlehrer hat meistens der Großteil der Klasse weniger als 8 Punkte, aber deshalb ist der Lehrer nicht schlecht. Er geht zwar davon aus, dass jeder Schüler ein Wörterbuch besitzt und immer mit hat(ich hab keins) und trägt den Spitznamen "Notentief ..." aber das liegt größtenteils an der Motivation der Klasse/des Kurses und an der Sprache selbst. 

@*Thallassa* Meine ehemalige Biolehrerin hat, wenn eine arbeit gut ausgefallen ist, immer gesagt, wir sind ja fast so gut wie die in Bayern


----------



## Memphys (21. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Naja, kann ja nur von mir ausgehen und ich persönlich hatte im meinem Leben (war an 7 vers. schulen in den letzten 13 Jahren) sage und schreibe EINEN Lehrer der älter war und wirklich was getaugt hat, vor allem an meinem aktuellen Gymnasium lässt die Qualität der Lehrer einfach nur noch zu wünschen übrig....


 
Also kann ich nicht so unterschreiben. Wir haben eine Geschichts/Mathelehrerin die hart auf die 65 zugeht, allerdings ist sie ohne Zweifel die Lehrerin der der meiste respekt entgegengebracht wird (ohne das sie nach dem Motto "Hände auf den Tisch" arbeiten würde) und die die meiste Ahnung von dem hat was sie macht. Die kriegt ihre Lehrpläne locker durch (wir schreiben eine Arbeit (->"Test") mehr als Vorgeschrieben und auch die langsamsten (und wir haben wirklich einige SEHR langsamer Leute) können gut eine 3 schaffen. Ausserdem kennt die Frau wohl so ziemlich alle Tricks und Kniffe die Mathematik vereinfachen, dh. irgendwelche Formeln umgehen.

Auch unser Klassenlehrer ist über 45 (mittlerweile) und ist ein sehr kompetenter und fairer Lehrer, der seinen Stoff gut rüberbringt. Nebenbei ein sehr guter Pädagoge.

Wobei mir auch junge Lehrer sehr recht sind, dafür gibts auch einige nette Beispiele (ausserdem kann man dabei mal einen Glückstreffer haben: groß, blond, Mitte 20 - unsere letzte Englischlehrerin), vor allem weil die irgendwie mehr Pädagogik als unnötigen Stoff mitgegeben zu kriegen scheinen. Selbstständiges lernen anstatt Frontalunterricht.


----------



## plaGGy (21. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

@ ruyven:
Ich find es erschreckend, aber ich kann nur sagen, das es diese Fälle bei mir gegeben hat. Aber es wurde halt immer damit abgetan, das Schüler dem Lehrer eins auswischen wollen, weil die Noten nicht gut waren, und weil der Lehrer ja immer recht hat. (Erinnert mich an die Sache mit der Vergewaltigung: Soviele zweifelhafte Fälle, das die unzweifelhaften mit im Strudel schwimmen )

Und wie gesagt, bei dem inkompetenten Mist, den ich kennenlernen durfte, glaube ich nicht daran, das diese Maßnahmen, außer in krassen Einzelfällen, wirklich immer wenn nötig durchgezogen werden.
Die eine Lehrerin hat einer Schülerin mit nem 3cm großen Stück Kreide fast 1 Auge ausgeworfen, und geworfen hat sie mit Absicht, treffen wollte sie auch. Konsequenzen gab es nicht. Nach Aussage der getroffenen jungen Dame, gab es nichtmal ne offizielle Entschuldigung (von einer inoffiziellen ganz zu schweigen). Die besagte Lehrerin, wurde dann, nach dem die SV mit einem offenen Brief ans Schulamt ging, auf dem sage und schreibe 9 Klassen komplett unterschrieben hatten, das die Dame nicht mehr ganz iO wäre (Eltern inkl. Schüler, und sogar 1 Lehrer!!), an das Mädchengymnaisum 2 Städte weiter versetzt. Es hies dann in der offiziellen Begründung, das die Lehrerin, die Umstände an unserer Schule nicht mehr ertragen könne und um Versetzung gebeten hatte.
Der besagte Weltuntergangsprophet, der seinen Taschenrechner übrigens Jürgen und seinen Laptop Walter genannt hat, hat sich auch geweigert die Schüler mit Namen anzusprechen, er hat Nummern nach den Sitzreihen vergeben, und diese Nummern auch in seinem Notenbuch gehabt. Er konnte keinen einzigen Namen nennen, als man ihm mal fragte (im Unterricht ging es dann so: Ja, Nr. 13 bitte. Kann Nr 14 widerholen, was Nr 11 gesagt hat, oder wurde wieder mal zuviel mit 22 geredet? Nr 31, Note 4, Nr 32 Note 2) 
Sowas finde ich grenzt an Menschenverachtung, wir sind hier nicht in einem sibirischen Gefangenlager...

Der alte Religionslehrer von nem Freund hat btw im Unterricht nur Filme geguckt, und allen Schülern eine 2 eingetragen. In allen Klassen, RS und GYM...
Das sich da keiner beschwert, ist mir klar, aber mal ehrlich. Wenn das einer prüft, dann muss das doch auffallen 
1 alter Sportlehrer von mir, hat btw von ca 20 Unterrichtseinheiten, 0 gehalten, und dem Klassensprecher die Notenliste gegeben, zum selbst eintragen, jeder wie er meint.
Offiziell ausgefallen ist der SPortunterricht btw nie 

Edit: 





turbosnake schrieb:


> Einer  unser Lehrer hat seinen Schlüssel  regelmäßig durchs Klassenzimmer geworfen wenn er wollte das der jenigen  was holt.


 
Den hab ich vergessen: Mein alter PoWi-Lehrer hat das auch gemacht. 1 mal hat er den SChlüssel ausem Fenster ins Gebüsch geworfen und 2 Stunden lang danach gesucht.
Der gleiche Lehrer hat auch ne Freundin von mir als "ungläubige Hexe" bezeichnet und ihr ne schlechtere mündliche Note gegeben, weil sie Harry Potter gelesen hat.

Deine aufgeführten Fällen, habe ich alle so schon einmal erlebt .

Wie gesagt, ich kenne viele gute, alte wie junge kompetente Lehrer, aber eben auch genauso viele, die untragbar sind, wobei ich nun hier nicht auf kleinen Macken rumhauen will, die hatten auch die guten Lehrer zu genüge. Aber ich bin der Meinung, das Beamte immer bevorzugt behandelt werden, bzw sowieso schon von Gesetzes wegen bevorzugt darstehen. Da gibt es keine Kündigung (außer bei harten Anzeigen), da gibts eben die Versetzung.
So etwas wie oben genannt, sollte sich mal einer erlauben, der nicht Beamter ist. Ich denke nicht, das soetwas in der Form wirklich lange auf dem freien Arbeitsmarkt Bestand hätte.
Aber ich will hier nicht die Lehrer verteufeln und in die Pflicht der Erziehung nehmen, die liegt sicher auch in der Schule, aber doch eine Ecke mehr bei den Eltern und noch viel mehr beim Umfeld des Kindes.
Die besten Eltern und die besten Lehrer nützen nichts, wenn man ein Umfeld von halbkriminellen, trinkenden, 14-jährigen Freunden hat.

Beispiel aus meiner Ortschaft:

Familie,  4 Kinder, 3 Jungs.
1 ist 24 und Krankenpfleger, hat für seinen Onkel gelogen und durch diese Lüge (sein Onkel ist beruflich auf den Führerschein angewiesen) nun 2 jahre lang keinen Führerschein.
1 ist 22 und arbeitet den Tag echt hart, charakterlich echt iO
1 ist 19 und wurde dieses Jahr festgenommen, weil er mit 2 Freunden in mehrer Super- und Großhandelsmärkte eingebrochen ist. Die dabei bon der Polizei beschrieben Professionalität war erschrecken 

Alle die gleichen Eltern, die gleiche Schule und teilweise die gleichen Lehrer.

Naja, ist auch wieder ein hartes Beispiel, aber ich hab leider noch mehr von der Sorten


----------



## turbosnake (21. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Einer  unser Lehrer hat seinen Schlüssel regelmäßig durchs Klassenzimmer geworfen wenn er wollte das der jenigen was holt.


----------



## Lan_Party (21. November 2011)

Einer unserer Lehrer hat auch Kreide auf die Schüler geworfen. Ein Freund von mir wurde öfter beworfen und ging zum Direktor. Er hat sich entschuldigt aber aufgehört hat er nicht! Danach hat er sich fast jede Stunde mit dem Lehrer angelegt! Tja geholfen hat es nichts. Dieser Lehrer ist normal in Rente gegangen. Eine andere Lehrerin um die 55-65 hat den Jungs beim Hauswirtschaftsunterricht öfter mal an den Hintern gefasst...wie sich herausgestellt hat hatte sie schon eine Anzeige wegen sowas...! Lehrer werden einfach leichter oder gar nicht bestraft. So habe ich das Gefühl.


----------



## Abufaso (21. November 2011)

Es kann meiner Meinung nach auch nicht angehen dass man nur einmal im Schuljahr zum Sportunterricht kommt, und zwar wenn die Noten gemacht werden, es dann aber keinerlei Vermerk oder gar Einfluss auf die Zeugnisnote hat  Oder wenn beschlossen wir am Donnerstag morgen ins "Wake up Kino" zu gehen, um 5:00 Uhr. Schule rückt dann natürlich in den Hintergrund. 
Ich meine: Wenn man unbedingt die Schule schwänzen muss, dann sollte man wenigstens in irgendeiner Form Konsequenzen spüren.


----------



## Lan_Party (21. November 2011)

Das hatten wir mit den beiden Mädchen in der Klasse...nie bei Sport mitmachen aber sich "sozial" für die Klasse einsetzten und das Klassenzimmer sauber machen in 2 Stunden!!! Danach sah das Klassenzimmer kaum besser aus und trotzdem bekamen beide eine 3!
Die Klassen sind einfach zu groß um die Leistungen aller(!) Schüler richtig einschätzen zu können bzw. alles aus ihnen rauszuholen.


----------



## Glühbirne (21. November 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Die Klassen sind einfach zu groß um die Leistungen aller(!) Schüler richtig einschätzen zu können bzw. alles aus ihnen rauszuholen.


This.
Wenn ich mich mal zurückerinnere, hatte so ziemlich jeder Lehrer mit dem Problem zu kämpfen. Es gibt genügend Lehrer, die längst nicht alle Schülernamen in einem Kurs wissen. 
Was kommt dabei raus? Nur die wirklich leistungsstarken Schüler prägen sich ein, der Rest geht unter in einer riesigen grauen Masse. Auch hatte man oft das Gefühl, dass sich viele Lehrer einfach nicht genügend Notizen machen, in Hinsicht auf die mündliche Mitarbeit. Addiert man dazu noch eine ordentliche Portion Subjektivität mancher Lehrer, ist eine wirklich leistungsgerechte mündliche Berurteilung so gut wie ausgeschlossen.
Ein Extrembeispiel:
Ein Mädchen, das den Geschichtskurs zum Ende des 1. Quartals verlassen hatte, bekam im 2. Quartal (ohne dort je anwesend gewesen zu sein) eine mündliche Note, irgendwo im guten Punktebereich. Ein Freund von mir, ebenfalls in dem Kurs, bekam, trotz Anwesenheit und gelegentlichen Meldens, fast einen Unterkurs in dem Fach. 
Ich persönlich würde die Schuld aber nicht komplett den Lehrern in die Schuhe schieben, sondern viel mehr dem gegenwärtigen Schulsystem, aus dem die viel zu überfüllten Klassen überhaupt resultieren und auch noch ganz andere Übel (Imageverlust der Haupt- und bald auch Realschule, erhöhter Leistungsdruck, usw.)...


----------



## Lan_Party (21. November 2011)

Ich habe ja nicht gesagt das die Lehrer daran schuld sind aber es ist einfach nicht möglich so kleine Klassen zu haben.
1. Bräuchte man wieder viele neue Lehrer die einfach fehlen und 2. würde es eine Menge Geld kosten weil die räume dazu einfach fehlen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (22. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Natürlich ist es möglich, man müsste nur mal auf hören, immer zu erst am Bildungssystem zu sparen/das Geld da falsch aus zu geben.
Mal wieder Berliner Beispiel: hier wurde eine Schule für 4 Millionen renoviert und danach geschlossen 
Man hat, um Geld zu sparen, in ganz Berlin die Gymnasien zusammen gelegt, alleine an unserer Schule haben wir 7(!) 7. Klassen á 30 Schüler.

Das Bildungswesen wird totgespart.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es möglich, man müsste nur mal auf hören, immer zu erst am Bildungssystem zu sparen/das Geld da falsch aus zu geben.
> Mal wieder Berliner Beispiel: hier wurde eine Schule für 4 Millionen renoviert und danach geschlossen
> Man hat, um Geld zu sparen, in ganz Berlin die Gymnasien zusammen gelegt, alleine an unserer Schule haben wir 7(!) 7. Klassen á 30 Schüler.
> 
> Das Bildungswesen wird totgespart.


 
So eine Geldverschwendung sorry aber 4mio investieren und dann schliessen was sol das denn bitte?

Manchmal wird leider wirklich am falschem Ende gespart und oft am Bildungssystem


----------



## Sperrfeuer (22. November 2011)

Gamer090 schrieb:
			
		

> So eine Geldverschwendung sorry aber 4mio investieren und dann schliessen was sol das denn bitte?
> 
> Manchmal wird leider wirklich am falschem Ende gespart und oft am Bildungssystem



Ja das hat keiner verstanden.
Aber wenn ich sehe wie wir das Schulsystem kaputt sparen, immer mehr Schüler pro Klasse weil ja angeblich kein Geld da ist....und dann aber erstmal die Autobahn für nen paar Milliarden minimal verlängert wird, ohne das es etwas nützt...
Kann garnicht soviel essen wie ich da kotzen möchte...


----------



## Abufaso (22. November 2011)

Wow, das die Klassen immer noch so überfüllt sind hätte ich nicht gedacht, ich dachte diese Zeiten sind vorbei 
Da kann ich mich ja nur glücklich schätzen, wir sind 23.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

23 sind wir wenn überhaupt noch im GK.
Sonst, in den LK-Fächern sind wir 7-15 Leute.
Der Nachteil: Vielen Wunschkurse zu ermöglichen bedeutet auch viele Freistunden.


----------



## Thallassa (22. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Also mit Kride werfende lehrer fand ich immer lustig, da gab's genug von denen. Gab allerdings einen, der mit nem Schlüsselbund durch die Gegend warf und die Netzhaut von nem Schüler verletzt hat...Immerhin ist er gefeuert worden. Der Gutaussehende Bio-Lehrer, der sich ne Couch in den Materialraum stellt um gleich dort seine Schülerinnen ... ihr wisst schon  zu können und der Sportlehrer, der mit der Vodka-Fahne ankam... Letzteren fand ich am traurigsten.

Und ich habe ja nie behauptet, alle alten Lehrer seien schlecht, scheinbar kommts hier aber so rüber o_O
Und was Noten angeht, das wird nie irgendwie dem Mensch selbst entgegenkommen, also einfach runterschlucken. Gibt schließlich auch strohdumme Leute die nen 1,X Schnitt haben und hochintelligente, die nichtmal Abitur haben oder es aufgeben, was auch immer. 

Dass die Klassen zu groß sind finde ich nicht, wir sind meistens ca. 20 Leute, Kursabhängig, wie ist das bei euch?


----------



## Abufaso (22. November 2011)

Ich bin noch in der 10. also nix mit Kursen, mal schauen wie das nächstes Jahr wird...
@Hansvonwurst: Ist GK bei euch ein Wunschfach? Wir müssen Geo, GK, Reli und Musik oder Kunst nehmen. Plus die ganzen Standardfächer natürlich.


----------



## turbosnake (22. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Was ist GK?
Und was ist das für eine Schule.

Ich bin auch noch in der 10ten.


----------



## pibels94 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

GK ist Grundkurs, LK Leistungskurs 

zu der Lehrerfrage: mein IT Lehrer an der Berufsschule geht auf die 50 zu, ist aber super kompetent, freundlich und das ist ein Lehrer, wo man auch wirklich Lust auf den Unterricht hat, bei manch anderen denkt man nur


----------



## Lan_Party (22. November 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> GK ist Grundkurs, LK Leistungskurs
> 
> zu der Lehrerfrage: mein IT Lehrer an der Berufsschule geht auf die 50 zu, ist aber super kompetent, freundlich und das ist ein Lehrer, wo man auch wirklich Lust auf den Unterricht hat, bei manch anderen denkt man nur



Gehst du zufällig auf meine Schule!?  Mir kommt es so vor als Ibm ich shizophren bin.


----------



## pibels94 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

haha nein, das wäre dann zu viel des Guten


----------



## turbosnake (22. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Das GK grundkurs ist ist mir klat ergibt hier aber nicht viel Sinn!


Abufaso schrieb:


> Ich bin noch in der 10. also nix mit Kursen, mal schauen wie das nächstes Jahr wird...
> @Hansvonwurst: Ist GK bei euch ein Wunschfach? Wir müssen Geo, GK, Reli und Musik oder Kunst nehmen. Plus die ganzen Standardfächer natürlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nicht gesagt das die Lehrer daran schuld sind aber es ist einfach nicht möglich so kleine Klassen zu haben.
> 1. Bräuchte man wieder viele neue Lehrer die einfach fehlen und 2. würde es eine Menge Geld kosten weil die räume dazu einfach fehlen.


 
Die geburtenstarken Jahrgänge sind langsam aber sicher im Studentenalter, die Jahrgangsgrößen an den Schulen nehmen stetig ab. Infrastruktur ist definitiv genug vorhanden (wenn auch z.T. in eingeschränkt brauchbaren Zustand - aber das hällt ja sonst auch niemanden auf) und Lehrer stehen nach wie vor genug auf der Straße, da gibt es nur in einzelnen Regionen und Fächern Mangel (geschickte Planung der Politik halt...) - und notfalls sind dass dann oft noch die Fächer, wo Quereinsteiger am leichtesten höhere Jahrgänge übernehmen könnten. (nen Ethiklehrer zauberst du nicht mal eben aus dem Hut, aber ein Ingenieur hat 50% von dem, was ein Physiklehrer können muss, vermutlich eh schon im Kopf und wäre nach einem Jahr Didaktik reif für die Oberstufe)
Aber: Zumindest ein bißchen bezahlen müsste man die natürlich schon.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die geburtenstarken Jahrgänge sind langsam aber sicher im Studentenalter


 
Die geburtenstarken Jahrgänge waren in den 60ern und frühen 70ern des letzen Jahrhunderts, die sind also so in den 40ern.
Wenn die in 30 Jahren in Rente gehen, bricht das Rentensystem zusammen.

Oder redest du von anderen Jahrgängen?


----------



## Abufaso (22. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Das GK grundkurs ist ist mir klat ergibt hier aber nicht viel Sinn!



Ich meinte mit GK Gemeinschafts- bzw. Sozialkunde. 

Edit: Das Hansvonwurst mit GK Grundkurs meinte ist mir gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen


----------



## Sperrfeuer (22. November 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin noch in der 10. also nix mit Kursen, mal schauen wie das nächstes Jahr wird...
> @Hansvonwurst: Ist GK bei euch ein Wunschfach? Wir müssen Geo, GK, Reli und Musik oder Kunst nehmen. Plus die ganzen Standardfächer natürlich.



GK ist alles was nicht LK ist 
Und da hast du dann deine Pflicht-GKs die mit der Wahl deiner 1-4 Prüfung zusammenhängen + evtl. zusätzliche GKs.


----------



## Pagz (22. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> GK ist alles was nicht LK ist
> Und da hast du dann deine Pflicht-GKs die mit der Wahl deiner 1-4 Prüfung zusammenhängen + evtl. zusätzliche GKs.


 
Habt ihr G8?
Bei uns gibt es LKs und GKs gar nicht mehr. Man kann einfach Kurse wählen und am Ende der 12ten wäjlt man dann die 5 Fächer in denen man Abitur schreibt
(Deutsch, Mathe, eine Fremdsprache, eine Geisteswissenschaft und ein Fach deiner Wahl)


----------



## Abufaso (22. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

LKs sind mittlerweile wohl abgeschafft. Man kann sich aber noch aussuchen ob man ein Fach 4- oder 2-stündig nimmt.


----------



## Pagz (22. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Abufaso schrieb:


> LKs sind mittlerweile wohl abgeschafft. Man kann sich aber noch aussuchen ob man ein Fach 4- oder 2-stündig nimmt.


 
Also ich nicht


----------



## Lan_Party (22. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Also ich war im LK Mathe und Englisch. Eig. hätten wir jetzt auch LK´s aber leider sind wir einfach eine zu kleine Klasse! *hust* 26 Schüler *hust*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die geburtenstarken Jahrgänge waren in den 60ern und frühen 70ern des letzen Jahrhunderts, die sind also so in den 40ern.
> Wenn die in 30 Jahren in Rente gehen, bricht das Rentensystem zusammen.
> 
> Oder redest du von anderen Jahrgängen?



Jup: Deren Kinder. Der Schub macht sich auch in zweiter Generation bemerkbar. Neben den doppelten Abiturjahrgängen ein weiterer Grund für die derzeit allerorts steigenden Studentenzahlen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jup: Deren Kinder. Der Schub macht sich auch in zweiter Generation bemerkbar. Neben den doppelten Abiturjahrgängen ein weiterer Grund für die derzeit allerorts steigenden Studentenzahlen.


 
Die doppelten Abiturabgänger hast du doch nur für ein Jahr, das wars dann schon, da kommt nicht mehr.
Der Drops ist gelutscht. 
Doch wenn die Babyboom Generation in Rente geht, eben in 30 Jahren, bekommt der Staat ein riesen Problem. Es sind ja nicht nur Rentner, die dann kommen, sondern auch Staatsdiener, die in den 80ern noch schnell den Beamtenstatus bekommen haben und jetzt schon auf der Tasche liegen.
Es geht um keine Ahnung wie viel Milliarden mehr für die Sozialausgaben, das kann der Staat ohne Reform nicht packen und das fängt eben jetzt schon an.
Du musst Perspektiven schaffen, damit die Leute hier im Land arbeiten, dass neue kommen, deren Status schnell anerkannt wird.
Und eben deutlich mehr in Bildung investieren als den Milliarden schweren Autokonzernen Geld in den Arsch zu blasen, damit die ein Elektroauto entwickeln.


----------



## Lan_Party (22. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Kurze Ansage!
Ich bin nächste Woche in Berlin und dort haben wir in der Klasse ein Gespräch mit dem Abgeordneten Herr Kues. Ihm dürfen bzw. sollen wir fragen über die Familienpolitik stellen. Nun kommt Ihr. Habt ihr Fragen die Ich Ihm stellen soll? Ich versuche mit dann alles zu merken oder aufzuschreiben und dann hier zu posten. Das würde aber min. 5 Tage dauern da es eine Studienfahrt ist komme ich erst in einer Woche wieder.


----------



## pibels94 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Kurze Ansage!
> Ich bin nächste Woche in Berlin und dort haben wir in der Klasse ein Gespräch mit dem Abgeordneten Herr Kues. Ihm dürfen bzw. sollen wir fragen über die Familienpolitik stellen. Nun kommt Ihr. Habt ihr Fragen die Ich Ihm stellen soll? Ich versuche mit dann alles zu merken oder aufzuschreiben und dann hier zu posten. Das würde aber min. 5 Tage dauern da es eine Studienfahrt ist komme ich erst in einer Woche wieder.



wozu hast du ein Handy mit Internetflat?? 

Fragen fallen mir momentan keine ein, aber ich arbeite dran


----------



## Thallassa (23. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Warum die Kinder von Sozialhilfeempfängern, solange sie noch bei ihren Eltern wohnen und nur eine Berufsausbildung, in der man wenig verdient, oder eine schulische Ausbildung + 400-Euro-Basis-Nebenjob das meiste ihres Geldes wieder an den Staat abgeben müssen. (Regel: ca. 100 Euro + 20 Prozent des "zu viel" verdienten darf man behalten, der Rest muss abgegeben werden) 
Klar, die Sozialhilfeempfängereltern ziehen dem Staat Geld, aber die Kinder müssen dafür aufkommen und oftmals werden dadurch die Chancen auf z.B. eine Uniausbildung bzw. das Sparen von genug Geld fürn Führerschein oder zum Ausziehen deutlich geringer. Erinnert mich irgendwie an das indische Kastensystem und finde es ziemlich unfair den Betroffenen gegenüber.

Fällt unter Familienpolitik finde ich

Edit: Selbiges gilt natürlich für die Kinder von HARTZ IV-Empfängern


----------



## Lan_Party (23. November 2011)

An wenn genau muss das Geld den wieder abgegeben werden?
Wir können doch nicht von Steuern reden...
Ich würde die Frage dan so stehlen:


			
				Frage schrieb:
			
		

> Warum müssen die Kinder von Sozialhilfeempfängern oder Hartz IV Empfängern, solange sie noch bei ihren Eltern wohnen und nur eine Berufsausbildung, in der man wenig verdient, oder eine schulische Ausbildung + 400-Euro-Basis-Nebenjob das meiste ihres Geldes wieder an den Staat abgeben? In der Regel ist es etwa so: ca. 100 Euro + 20 Prozent des verdienten Geldes darf man behalten, den Rest muss abgegeben werden. Dadurch werden oftmals die Chancen auf z.B. eine Uniausbildung bzw. das Sparen von genug Geld für einen Führerschein oder zum Ausziehen deutlich geringer.


Btw: Ja das mit der Handyflat ist so ne Sache...jeder der 1&1 kennt weis wie die drauf sind...-.-"
Ich versuche alles aufzuschreiben bzw. mache ich mir Stichworte und werde diese dann am ende des Tages zu einem Text verformen. Dazu muss ich noch sagen das ich keine 20 Fragen stellen kann! Es sollten schon sehr wichtige Fragen sein die auch unter diese Kategorie fallen.


----------



## Icejester (23. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Klar, die Sozialhilfeempfängereltern ziehen dem Staat Geld, aber die Kinder müssen dafür aufkommen und oftmals werden dadurch die Chancen auf z.B. eine Uniausbildung bzw. das Sparen von genug Geld fürn Führerschein oder zum Ausziehen deutlich geringer.


 
Hallo? Die Kinder beziehen über den Umweg der Eltern ja wohl auch Sozialleistungen. Von Luft und Liebe alleine leben die nicht. Da wäre schon ihr Mietanteil an der Wohnung. Abgesehen davon setzt Du die Hinzuverdienstgrenzen hier deutlich zu niedrig an.

Und das ist auch wirklich nicht die Klientel, der man damit eine universitäre Ausbildung verweigern würde. Die haben zu 99,9% sicherlich nicht einmal Abitur. Und falls doch, bekämen sie ja ohne weiteres den BAFÖG-Höchstsatz. Dadurch ist es für viele Arme tatsächlich einfacher an die Uni zu gehen als für viele Kinder der Mittelschicht, deren Eltern Einkommen gerade so über den BAFÖG-Grenzen beziehen. Die gehen echt Wasser saufen. Das ist auch bekannt als sogenannte "Mittelstandsfalle". Aber darüber redet natürlich keiner...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Fällt unter Familienpolitik finde ich



ALGII und Sozialhilfe fallen unter Sozialpolitik.
Ansonsten hätte ich dazu auch einen Fragenkatalog, da kann der Rest der Gruppe gleich zu Hause bleiben, wenn sie vollständig beantwortet werden sollten 




Lan_Party schrieb:


> An wenn genau muss das Geld den wieder abgegeben werden?



Das Geld wird vom Sozialamt einbehalten bzw. muss daran zurückgezahlt werden. Durch die HartzIV-Reform handhabt sich Sozialhilfe in der Praxis wie ALGII. Das heißt: Wenn du irgendwelches Einkommen hast (nicht nur Jobben und Lehrgeld - auch Geschenke, selbstständige Nebentätigkeit, Kindergeld (!), bald kommend Betreuungsgeld, Renten - einfach alles, was auf deinem Konto eingeht, selbst wenn du es mit gutem Grund zusätzlich erhälst), dann darfst du davon die ersten 100 € behalten (wenn ein Job o.ä. darunter ist. Bei Sozialhilfe -=arbeitsunfähig- also nicht, sondern iirc nur 50 €), von 100 bis 400 € darfst du 20% behalten (der Rest wird dir von den staatlichen Leistungen abgezogen. D.h. ein 400 € Job bringt dir unterm Strich 160 € mehr, die berühmten 3,20 € Stundenlohn. Davon musst du dann noch Fahrtkosten, ggf. Berufsbekleidung, bei Lehre Unterrichtsmaterialien, Büromaterial,... bezahlen), oberhalb von 400 € sogar nur 10%. Wenn in einem Zweipersonenhaushalt einer von beiden einen 850 € Netto-Job annimmt, bleiben rund 250 € übrig. Davon dann noch ne Monatskarte gekauft und man fragt sich, was gewisse Politiker eigentlich meinen, wenn sie "niedrige Einkommen" entlasten wollen...




Icejester schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon setzt Du die Hinzuverdienstgrenzen hier deutlich zu niedrig an.



Mit "zu niedrig" hast du sicherlich recht (bzw. ich finde die Abzüge zu hoch - es kann ruhig bei 0€ losgehen), aber mit "Du" nicht, denn das ist nun einmal der deutsche Staat, der diese Grenzen ansetzt.



> Und falls doch, bekämen sie ja ohne weiteres den BAFÖG-Höchstsatz. Dadurch ist es für viele Arme tatsächlich einfacher an die Uni zu gehen als für viele Kinder der Mittelschicht, deren Eltern Einkommen gerade so über den BAFÖG-Grenzen beziehen. Die gehen echt Wasser saufen. Das ist auch bekannt als sogenannte "Mittelstandsfalle". Aber darüber redet natürlich keiner...


 
Ähm: Entweder deine Eltern verdienen genug, um dir Unterstützung auf BAFöG-Niveau zukommen zu lassen, oder du bekommst entsprechend einen Teil BAFöG dazu. Probleme hast du höchstens dann, wenn deine Eltern dieses Geld lieber in Haus und Auto stecken, anstatt dich angemessen zu unterstützen - aber dagegen kannst du sogar klagen.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Da es hier um Erziehung geht lest euch das mal durch 12-Jähriger am Steuer mit 160 km/h erwischt - *

Da haben die Eltern wirklich viel falsch gemacht bei der Erziehung der Kinder da sage ich nur


----------



## Lan_Party (23. November 2011)

Gamer090 schrieb:
			
		

> Da es hier um Erziehung geht lest euch das mal durch 12-Jähriger am Steuer mit 160 km/h erwischt - *
> 
> Da haben die Eltern wirklich viel falsch gemacht bei der Erziehung der Kinder da sage ich nur



Und? Da steht nichtmal der Hintergrund wieso die Kinder gefahren sind.
In den USA ist ein kleiner Junge mit dem Auto seines Vaters nach Hause von einer Kirche aus gefahren. Der Junge fand es einfach zu langweilig dort. Die Polizei hat den Jungen verfolgt aber nur weil er ein Stopschild übersehen hat. Er wäre so nach Hause gekommen ohne das es jemand bemerkt hätte.
@ruyven Schies los.  Du hast bestimmt ein oder zwei Fragen die sehr wichtig sind. Oder stehl einfach mal alle vor.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Und? Da steht nichtmal der Hintergrund wieso die Kinder gefahren sind.
> In den USA ist ein kleiner Junge mit dem Auto seines Vaters nach Hause von einer Kirche aus gefahren. Der Junge fand es einfach zu langweilig dort. Die Polizei hat den Jungen verfolgt aber nur weil er ein Stopschild übersehen hat. Er wäre so nach Hause gekommen ohne das es jemand bemerkt hätte.
> @ruyven Schies los.  Du hast bestimmt ein oder zwei Fragen die sehr wichtig sind. Oder stehl einfach mal alle vor.


 

Davn ahbe ich gelesen aber denk doch mal nach, wenn du ein Kind hast und es fährt auf der Autobahn und es ist gerade mal 12 Jahre alt wie würdest du dich fühlen? Also ich wäre da sehr froh wenn das Kind sowas überleben würde, weisst ja nie was passiert der kennt ja keine Strassenschilder


----------



## Lan_Party (23. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Ja ist klar aber trotzdem. Das kann jedem(!) passieren! Genauso wie jeder "normale" Schüler auf einmal zum Mörder wird.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Genauso wie jeder "normale" Schüler auf einmal zum Mörder wird.


 
Vor allem, wenn man "Killerspiele" spielt!
Ich würde sie eher "Spiele, die sich schlecht auf die Entwicklung einer Person auswirken können, wenn man die Altersfreigabe ignoriert!" nennen.


----------



## Thallassa (23. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Icejester schrieb:


> Hallo? Die Kinder beziehen über den Umweg der Eltern ja wohl auch Sozialleistungen. Von Luft und Liebe alleine leben die nicht. Da wäre schon ihr Mietanteil an der Wohnung. Abgesehen davon setzt Du die Hinzuverdienstgrenzen hier deutlich zu niedrig an.
> 
> Und das ist auch wirklich nicht die Klientel, der man damit eine universitäre Ausbildung verweigern würde. Die haben zu 99,9% sicherlich nicht einmal Abitur. Und falls doch, bekämen sie ja ohne weiteres den BAFÖG-Höchstsatz. Dadurch ist es für viele Arme tatsächlich einfacher an die Uni zu gehen als für viele Kinder der Mittelschicht, deren Eltern Einkommen gerade so über den BAFÖG-Grenzen beziehen. Die gehen echt Wasser saufen. Das ist auch bekannt als sogenannte "Mittelstandsfalle". Aber darüber redet natürlich keiner...




Das ist eine wahnsinnig traurige und engstirnige Einstellung von dir. Als ob die Kinder was dafür könnten, dass ihre Eltern diese Leistungen beziehen müssen - aber in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden. Ich gebe dir recht, es sind sicher nicht viele betroffene, die dann studieren, (Dennoch ist bafög auch nicht alles beim studieren) aber es ist generell meiner Ansicht nach hart unfair. Ob die Kinder von denen jetzt "Deppen" oder "was gescheites" sind, kann ja wohl kaum differenziert werden.
Schließlich gibt es auch kaum Eltern, die ihre Kinder Miete und Essen zahlen lassen. Und die die es machen, sind wohl auch eher traurige Gestalten *find*
Zudem könen die ärmeren Kinder auch weniger Taschengeld o.Ä von ihren Eltern beziehen, da denkt man sich man kann wenigstens arbeiten gehen, aber nichtmal da darf man sich Geld ansparen, weil man alles abgeben muss, während die Freunde meistens ab einem bestimmten Alter locker 300 - 600 Euro im Monat zur Verfügung haben und sich allerlei Vergnügungen leisten können.

@ryuven : Joah überschneidet sich aber mit Familienpolitik... Sozialpolitik gibts ja auch noch... Egal, war lediglich ein Vorschlag, zwingt ihn ja keiner das zu stellen.


----------



## Lan_Party (23. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Würde gerne wissen ob ich die Frage so stellen soll oder etwas abändern soll. Wenn es so geht gut. Dann können gerne noch weitere fragen kommen.


----------



## plaGGy (24. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Vor allem, wenn man "Killerspiele" spielt!
> Ich würde sie eher "Spiele, die sich schlecht auf die Entwicklung einer Person auswirken können, wenn man die Altersfreigabe ignoriert!" nennen.


 
Was auch schon falsch wäre, denn jedes nachmittagsprogramm eines beliebigen Privatsenders ist idR schlechter und gefährlicher 

Also müsste der Fernseher auch nur angeschaltet werden dürfen, wenn man wie beim Zigarettenautomaten ne EC Karte oder nen Perso einsteckt . 

Das würde sicher vielen Jugendlichen helfen


----------



## Icejester (24. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit "zu niedrig" hast du sicherlich recht (bzw. ich finde die Abzüge zu hoch - es kann ruhig bei 0€ losgehen), aber mit "Du" nicht, denn das ist nun einmal der deutsche Staat, der diese Grenzen ansetzt.



Die Hinzuverdienstgrenzen sind deutlich höher, als er angegeben hat. Insofern ist das "Du" an der Stelle richtig.



> Ähm: Entweder deine Eltern verdienen genug, um dir Unterstützung auf BAFöG-Niveau zukommen zu lassen, oder du bekommst entsprechend einen Teil BAFöG dazu. Probleme hast du höchstens dann, wenn deine Eltern dieses Geld lieber in Haus und Auto stecken, anstatt dich angemessen zu unterstützen - aber dagegen kannst du sogar klagen.


Das ist totaler Unsinn. Sowas kann nur von einem Bafög-Empfänger oder einem Kind wirklich wohlhabender Eltern kommen.



Thallassa schrieb:


> Das ist eine wahnsinnig traurige und engstirnige  Einstellung von dir. Als ob die Kinder was dafür könnten, dass ihre  Eltern diese Leistungen beziehen müssen - aber in Mitleidenschaft  gezogen werden.



Nö. Aber die Eltern können was dafür. Und die haben schließlich für ihre Kinder zu sorgen. Was kann die Allgemeinheit dafür, daß manche Eltern das nicht im erforderlichen Umfang tun?



> Schließlich gibt es auch kaum Eltern,  die ihre Kinder Miete und Essen zahlen lassen. Und die die es machen,  sind wohl auch eher traurige Gestalten *find*


Hallo? Sofern die Kinder ein eigenes Einkommen haben und weiter bei Mutti wohnen, ist das ja wohl das Normalste auf der Welt.



> Zudem könen die ärmeren  Kinder auch weniger Taschengeld o.Ä von ihren Eltern beziehen, da denkt  man sich man kann wenigstens arbeiten gehen, aber nichtmal da darf man  sich Geld ansparen, weil man alles abgeben muss, während die Freunde  meistens ab einem bestimmten Alter locker 300 - 600 Euro im Monat zur  Verfügung haben und sich allerlei Vergnügungen leisten können.


Ich kenne so gut wie keinen, der einfach so 300 - 600 Euro im Monat nur zum Verballern hat(te), solange er noch in der Ausbildung, egal welcher, ist. Vielleicht bekommt / verdient man soviel, aber davon gehen dann noch Miete, evt. Krankenkassenbeiträge, SV-Beiträge, Lebensmittel und der alltägliche Kleinkram ab. Zum Verfeiern bleibt da nicht viel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Icejester schrieb:


> Die Hinzuverdienstgrenzen sind deutlich höher, als er angegeben hat.




Wenn du ******* verbreiten willst, versuche es doch bitte hier, dem Vorurteil nach sind Leute, die die Wahrheit gekonnt ignorieren, dort willkommen. (Wie ich da lese, sind die Zuverdienstgrenzen sogar noch merklich niedriger, als die hier erwähnten für ALGII)




> Das ist totaler Unsinn. Sowas kann nur von einem Bafög-Empfänger oder einem Kind wirklich wohlhabender Eltern kommen.



Bitte verschone uns mit deinen Kommentaren zu Themen, wenn du keine Ahnung von diesen hast.
BAföG: Bundesausbildungsförderungsgesetz - BAföG
Ich empfehle besonders 7 und 9.




> Ich kenne so gut wie keinen, der einfach so 300 - 600 Euro im Monat nur zum Verballern hat(te), solange er noch in der Ausbildung, egal welcher, ist. Vielleicht bekommt / verdient man soviel, aber davon gehen dann noch Miete, evt. Krankenkassenbeiträge, SV-Beiträge, Lebensmittel und der alltägliche Kleinkram ab. Zum Verfeiern bleibt da nicht viel.


 
Du redest selbst von Leuten, die noch bei Mammi wohnen, ziehst aber Miete, Lebensmittel und (Familien-)Versicherung vom Einkommen ab?


----------



## Icejester (24. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du ******* verbreiten willst, versuche es doch bitte hier, dem Vorurteil nach sind Leute, die die Wahrheit gekonnt ignorieren, dort willkommen. (Wie ich da lese, sind die Zuverdienstgrenzen sogar noch merklich niedriger, als die hier erwähnten für ALGII)



Ach du lieber Himmel... Dann lies doch erstmal, was da wirklich in Deinen Quellen steht und was es genau bedeutet, bevor Du unverschämt wirst.



> Bitte verschone uns mit deinen Kommentaren zu Themen, wenn du keine Ahnung von diesen hast.
> BAföG: Bundesausbildungsförderungsgesetz - BAföG
> Ich empfehle besonders 7 und 9.



Die §§ 7 und 9 haben irgendwie gar nichts mit dem zu tun, was ich angesprochen habe.



> Du redest selbst von Leuten, die noch bei Mammi wohnen, ziehst aber Miete, Lebensmittel und (Familien-)Versicherung vom Einkommen ab?


 
Kontext beachten. Wer einer Ausbildung nachgeht, wird wohl nur in den seltensten Fällen bei den Eltern wohnen. Familienversicherung in der GKV scheidet ab € 400,- monatlichem Arbeitseinkommen übrigens aus.

Ich muß so wahnsinnig oft an den Ackermann aus Böhmen denken, wenn ich lese, was Du manchmal schreibst. Betrüblich...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Icejester schrieb:


> Kontext beachten. Wer einer Ausbildung nachgeht, wird wohl nur in den seltensten Fällen bei den Eltern wohnen. Familienversicherung in der GKV scheidet ab € 400,- monatlichem Arbeitseinkommen übrigens aus.


 
Kenne ich genau umgekehrt. die meisten Jugendlichen, die nach der Schule eine Ausbildung beginnen, wohnen in der Zeit noch bei den Eltern, da eine eigenen Wohnung mit dem Lehrgehalt nicht zu finanzieren ist.
Natürlich gibts auch die, die in die große weite Welt gehen und dort einer Ausbildung nachgehen, aber das sind dann auch keine jugendlichen Schulabgänger mehr.


----------



## plaGGy (24. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Icejester schrieb:


> Kontext beachten. Wer einer Ausbildung nachgeht, wird wohl nur in den seltensten Fällen bei den Eltern wohnen. Familienversicherung in der GKV scheidet ab € 400,- monatlichem Arbeitseinkommen übrigens aus.



Is Blödsinn, in einer Ausbildung von gehobenem Grad, nehmen wir mal Goldschmied (800-900), Bankazubi (700-900) oder auch den Aldi-Azubi (900-1200), bekommt man die angegeben Beträge brutto.

Also noch oft keine 700€ netto für Berufe mit einer der höchsten A-Vergütung, davon gehen ab: Sprit, Essen, Versicherungen, Kleinkrams oder auch großkrams usw.
Die wenigstens werden mit den restlichen sagen wir mal großzügig 400€ noch eine Wohnung mit Strom, Leitungskosten, Wasser unsw bezahlen können.
In der Tat sind ein Großteil der Azubis, und fast alle alleinestehenden sowieso, noch bei "Hotel Mama".
Und da finde ich es absolut angebracht, das man einen kleinen Teil abdrückt, seien es nur 100€.

Gegenbeispiel: Friseur - 300 netto wenn er glück hat.
Hotelkauffrau: 350
Bürokauffrau: 400 
EinzelhandelskaufMannFrau: auch nicht viel besser.

Wer soll davon noch eine Wohnung finanzieren? 

Die Bafögg-Förderung stehen btw fast jedem zu einem gewissen Teil zur Verfügung. Selbst ich könnte sie teilweise in Anspruch nehmen, für ein Erststudium, übrigens vor oder Nach der Ausbildung ist vollkommen egal, und meine Eltern sind jetzt nicht, sagen wir mal so arm, das sie es mir nicht finanzieren könnten.
Und ich müsste nichtmal was zurückzahlen. Einen gewissen Teilbetrag kann jeder als Förderung geltend machen. Zumindest wurde mir das vor Jahren mal so gesagt, als ich mein Studium begonnen hatte, glaube da hat sich aber wenig bis nichts geändert.

Genauere Details hab ich allerdings nicht, ist aber laut meinem Überflug0 im $7 untergebracht, was Ruyven gepostet hat.


----------



## Icejester (24. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Is Blödsinn, in einer Ausbildung von gehobenem Grad, nehmen wir mal Goldschmied (800-900), Bankazubi (700-900) oder auch den Aldi-Azubi (900-1200), bekommt man die angegeben Beträge brutto.
> 
> Also noch oft keine 700€ netto für Berufe mit einer der höchsten A-Vergütung, davon gehen ab: Sprit, Essen, Versicherungen, Kleinkrams oder auch großkrams usw.
> Die wenigstens werden mit den restlichen sagen wir mal großzügig 400€ noch eine Wohnung mit Strom, Leitungskosten, Wasser unsw bezahlen können.



Hä? Was anderes habe ich doch gar nicht gesagt. Allerdings kann man mit € 400 durchaus in der eigenen Wohnung leben. Was für Paläste soll der Azubi denn bitte mieten? Und Sprit muß auch nur zahlen, wer ein Auto hat. Und dann kann er Wegekosten absetzen. (Aber das kann jeder.) Der Versicherungsbedarf ist für einen Azubi übrigens nicht sehr hoch. Da kommen zusammen: Unfallversicherung, Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung und - wenn es sinnvoll ist, um den Anspruch auf Kindergeld zu erhalten - die bAV durch Entgeltumwandlung. Eventuell Hausrat, falls der hochwertig sein sollte, was aber unwahrscheinlich ist. Fertig. Mehr braucht er erstmal nicht. Das läßt sich mit 20 bis 30 Euro mtl. hinkriegen.

Und wer als Azubi € 900,- brutto kriegt, kriegt 2011 genau € 713,62 raus. Das genügt vollkommen für ein eigenständiges Leben.



> In der Tat sind ein Großteil der Azubis, und fast alle alleinestehenden sowieso, noch bei "Hotel Mama".
> Und da finde ich es absolut angebracht, das man einen kleinen Teil abdrückt, seien es nur 100€.



Ja, wenn die ihre Sprösslinge daheim wohnen lassen, sollten die auch für diesen Service eine Gegenleistung erbringen. Meine Mutter hätte mir nach dem Zivildienst aber was gehustet. Man muß doch auch mal selbständig werden.



> Gegenbeispiel: Friseur - 300 netto wenn er glück hat.
> Hotelkauffrau: 350
> Bürokauffrau: 400
> EinzelhandelskaufMannFrau: auch nicht viel besser.
> ...



Da kann man doch dann sicherlich noch eine staatliche Förderung bekommen, oder? Sonst geht's ja echt nicht.



> Die Bafögg-Förderung stehen btw fast jedem zu einem gewissen Teil zur Verfügung. Selbst ich könnte sie teilweise in Anspruch nehmen, für ein Erststudium, übrigens vor oder Nach der Ausbildung ist vollkommen egal, und meine Eltern sind jetzt nicht, sagen wir mal so arm, das sie es mir nicht finanzieren könnten.



Es wäre für viele angenehm, wenn's so wäre. Leider gibt es ab einem bestimmten Einkommen der Eltern, das gar nicht mal so furchtbar hoch ist, einen klaren Cutoff. Wenn man knapp über der Grenze liegt, wird es wirklich schwer.



> Genauere Details hab ich allerdings nicht, ist aber laut meinem Überflug0 im $7 untergebracht, was Ruyven gepostet hat.


 
Das steht nichts konkretes.


----------



## plaGGy (25. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Soweit mir bekannt ist gibt es einen ANspruch auf Förderung des 1. Studiums, mit einem gewissen Satz, den jeder frei hat. 30% oder so, aber bin mir da nicht mehr sich. Wird mehr je schlechter die Fina. Lage deiner Eltern ist.

Was soll es da als Hilfe geben?
Mir ist nichts bekannt und bin mir sicher das es da nichts gibt. Das is ne AUsbildung, kein Job.
300€ Netto sind über 400€ brutto also fällt die Befreiung von der Abgabe raus, fertig. Mehr gibts nicht.

Und Wegkosten kannst du erst absetzte wenn du den Freibetrag überschreitest und das schaffen die wenigsten. Wenn du ein Auto hast, müsstest im Jahr mal schnell 2,5-3 Teuro jährlich an Geld im Sprit lassen, bis du an die Grenze kommst, wenn du nicht wirklich unmassen an anderen Sachen hast die du ansetzen kannst.
Wer keine Steuer zahlt bekommt auch keine Steuerrückerstattung, und Steuern zahlst du idR auch nur, wenn du in einem Monat ein 2. Gehalt bekommst, das sind auch die wenigsten Berufe.
Zumindest war es bei mirso, das ich einen Abzug wegen Steuern nur hatte, als es Weihnachtsgeld gab, und ich war damals schon im Bereich von 650€ netto.
900€ Brutto ist aber die Ausnahme in "gehobeneren" Berufen und das dann nur im 3., meist kürzeren Lehrjahr, davor sind Beträge von 700-800€ brutto (in diesen gehobenen Ausbildungen) realistisch, glaub mir, die meisten Azubis wohnen daheim, wenn sie können.

Btw: Oft ist eine Versicherung wie Haftpflicht, Rechtsschutz usw nicht nötig, wenn du noch in der Ausbildung und unter 25 Jahren bist, bist mit deinen Eltern versichert.


----------



## Icejester (25. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt ist gibt es einen ANspruch auf Förderung des 1. Studiums, mit einem gewissen Satz, den jeder frei hat. 30% oder so, aber bin mir da nicht mehr sich. Wird mehr je schlechter die Fina. Lage deiner Eltern ist.



Leider ist es nicht so. Man kriegt schon bei einem verhältnismäßig geringen Einkommen der Eltern keinerlei Förderung.



> Was soll es da als Hilfe geben?
> Mir ist nichts bekannt und bin mir sicher das es da nichts gibt. Das is ne AUsbildung, kein Job.


Wohngeld oder Wohberechtigungsscheine. Sowas eben. Vielleicht auch Mietzuschüsse vom Arbeitsamt oder sowas.



> 300€ Netto sind über 400€ brutto also fällt die Befreiung von der Abgabe raus, fertig. Mehr gibts nicht.


Unter € 8009,- Jahresverdienst fallen überhaupt keine Steuern an. Leider habe ich meinen anderen Rechner schon runtergefahren und kann jetzt nicht mal eben schauen, wieviel man bei 450 brutto rauskriegt. Sollte aber keinesfalls deutlich unter 400 sein.



> Und Wegkosten kannst du erst absetzte wenn du den Freibetrag überschreitest und das schaffen die wenigsten. Wenn du ein Auto hast, müsstest im Jahr mal schnell 2,5-3 Teuro jährlich an Geld im Sprit lassen, bis du an die Grenze kommst, wenn du nicht wirklich unmassen an anderen Sachen hast die du ansetzen kannst.


Du kannst jeden Kilometer mit 30 Cent absetzen. Ob es sich auswirkt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.



> Wer keine Steuer zahlt bekommt auch keine Steuerrückerstattung, und Steuern zahlst du idR auch nur, wenn du in einem Monat ein 2. Gehalt bekommst, das sind auch die wenigsten Berufe.
> Zumindest war es bei mirso, das ich einen Abzug wegen Steuern nur hatte, als es Weihnachtsgeld gab, und ich war damals schon im Bereich von 650€ netto.
> 900€ Brutto ist aber die Ausnahme in "gehobeneren" Berufen und das dann nur im 3., meist kürzeren Lehrjahr, davor sind Beträge von 700-800€ brutto (in diesen gehobenen Ausbildungen) realistisch, glaub mir, die meisten Azubis wohnen daheim, wenn sie können.


Wie gesagt, die Steuerpflicht beginnt bei rund € 8000 p.a.



> Btw: Oft ist eine Versicherung wie Haftpflicht, Rechtsschutz usw nicht nötig, wenn du noch in der Ausbildung und unter 25 Jahren bist, bist mit deinen Eltern versichert.


Was meinst Du wohl, warum ich die nicht aufgeführt habe? Die könntest Du aber übrigens auch von der Steuer absetzen.


----------



## pibels94 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kenne ich genau umgekehrt. die meisten Jugendlichen, die nach der Schule eine Ausbildung beginnen, wohnen in der Zeit noch bei den Eltern, da eine eigenen Wohnung mit dem Lehrgehalt nicht zu finanzieren ist.
> Natürlich gibts auch die, die in die große weite Welt gehen und dort einer Ausbildung nachgehen, aber das sind dann auch keine jugendlichen Schulabgänger mehr.



naja, ich hatte ne eigene Wohnung, wurde mir aber zu langweilig  deswegen wieder ab nach Hause ^^ da drück ich jetzt monatlich 200€ für Essen, Trinken etc. ab, find ich fair. Ist günstiger als alleine zu wohnen 

der Hauptgrund ist aber, das Muttis Essen einfach besser schmeckt ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



pibels94 schrieb:


> naja, ich hatte ne eigene Wohnung, wurde mir aber zu langweilig  deswegen wieder ab nach Hause ^^ da drück ich jetzt monatlich 200€ für Essen, Trinken etc. ab, find ich fair. Ist günstiger als alleine zu wohnen


 
Hier sprichst du ein weiteres Problem an.
Die Jugend von heute, oder eben die jungen Erwachsenen sind einfach nicht unabhängig genug, bzw. lernen die Unabhängigkeit nicht.
Wenn man mit Mitte 20 noch bei Mama im Hotel wohnt, ist es kein Wunder, dass die Beziehungen und die Erziehung der eigenen Kinder (wenn das denn mal kommt) in die Hose geht.
Vom Hotel Mutter ins "Nest" mit der Freundin und dann plötzlich mit schreiendem Baby da sitzen, ist schwer. Man kann nicht mehr mit den Kumpels losziehen, keine Sauftouren mehr, nicht mehr bis zum Morgengrauen vor dem Rechner hängen..... usw.
Klar, dass man dann die Kinder vernachlässigt, denn schließlich ist man selbst noch ein kleiner Junge.


----------



## pibels94 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

nix Hotel Mama  und ich war durchaus selbstständig, aber wenn man seine Geschwister öfters als einmal in 2 Wochen sehen will, muss man halt zurück aufs Land 

auch wenn du nicht mich meinst 



das Problem was du ansprichst, ist oft bei den sogenannten "Hartzern" der Fall, mit 17 Mutter, 5 Jahre älterer Freund, meistens irgendein schlecht bezahlter Job, dann gar keiner mehr "um sich um die Kinder zu kümmern" (was in Wahrheit dann so aussieht: Kinder hocken vor ihrem Fernseher und Papa guckt das Schalkespiel).


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



pibels94 schrieb:


> das Problem was du ansprichst, ist oft bei den sogenannten "Hartzern" der Fall, mit 17 Mutter, 5 Jahre älterer Freund, meistens irgendein schlecht bezahlter Job, dann gar keiner mehr "um sich um die Kinder zu kümmern" (was in Wahrheit dann so aussieht: Kinder hocken vor ihrem Fernseher und Papa guckt das Schalkespiel).


 
Finde ich nicht, es gibt auch genug Eltern, die ihre Kinder nicht zur Selbstständigkeit erziehen und es sogar gut finden, wenn die noch mit 30 zu Hause wohnen. 
Du kannst das nicht einfach pauschalisieren, viele Kinder schauen sich das bei den Eltern ab. Wenn Daddy um 4 von der Arbeit kommt und dann bis Mitternacht aufm Sofa liegt, kann da nicht viel bei rüberkommen.


----------



## pibels94 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht, es gibt auch genug Eltern, die ihre Kinder nicht zur Selbstständigkeit erziehen und es sogar gut finden, wenn die noch mit 30 zu Hause wohnen.
> Du kannst das nicht einfach pauschalisieren, viele Kinder schauen sich das bei den Eltern ab. Wenn Daddy um 4 von der Arbeit kommt und dann bis Mitternacht aufm Sofa liegt, kann da nicht viel bei rüberkommen.



nicht pauschalisieren, aber das kommt durchaus vor  

und klar nehmen sich die Kinder die Eltern zum Vorbild, aber auch die Geschwister, deswegen sind meine Geschwister richtige Prachtexemplare


----------



## Lan_Party (27. November 2011)

So. Heute ist der letzte Tag um Fragen zu stellen denn morgen geht es nach Berlin! 
Hat sich die erste Frage geklärt oder soll sie trotzdem noch gestellt werden?


----------



## JawMekEf (3. Dezember 2011)

Sorry, hier stand Müll


----------



## Lan_Party (3. Dezember 2011)

Das gehört nicht in diesen Thread also bitte ich dich mal höflich deinen Post zu editieren.

Ja...Ich fand den Trailer lustig.


----------



## Memphys (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



pibels94 schrieb:


> nix Hotel Mama  und ich war durchaus selbstständig, aber wenn man seine Geschwister öfters als einmal in 2 Wochen sehen will, muss man halt zurück aufs Land


 
Ich wär erstmal froh meinen Bro los zu sein 

Aber ich find es i. O. es so zu regeln das man für sein Unterkommen bei den Eltern bezahlt, weil es wirklich einfach kaum möglich ist mit dem Gehalt alleine zu wohnen - vllt. im ersten Lehrjahr 650€ Brutto, bleiben vllt. 450€ netto. Was kostet eine kleine Wohnung warm? 200€? 250€? Dann noch Strom/Wasser/Internet (heutzutage schon sehr wichtig, vor allem auch wenn man was für die Berufsschule macht o. Ä.) und natürlich Essen/Trinken...

Ich sehe da irgendwie wenig Spielraum, aber korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.

BTW, weiß jetzt jemand was zu etwaiigen Förderungen in so einem Fall, da das für mich wichtig werden könnte wenn ich mit der Schule fertig bin?



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Finde ich nicht, es gibt auch genug Eltern, die ihre Kinder nicht zur  Selbstständigkeit erziehen und es sogar gut finden, wenn die noch mit 30  zu Hause wohnen.
> Du kannst das nicht einfach pauschalisieren, viele Kinder schauen sich  das bei den Eltern ab. Wenn Daddy um 4 von der Arbeit kommt und dann bis  Mitternacht aufm Sofa liegt, kann da nicht viel bei rüberkommen



Wo liegt das Problem? Die wohnen einfach so lange da bis die Eltern ins Heim kommen und ziehen dann in vertrauter Umgebung ihre eigenen Kinder groß


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Dezember 2011)

Wenn die Kinder noch zur Schule gehen oder sehr wenig bei der Ausbildung verdienen wie z.B. ein Florist oder Friseur dann würde ich auch kein Geld dafür nehmen. Sonst bei gut bezahlten Jobs wie z.B. beim Maurer finde ich es schon angebracht den Eltern wenigstens etwas Geld zu geben.
Klar sollen die Kinder selbständig werden können und mit so einer Situation umgehen können aber alleine wird es nur schwer klappen. Eine WG wäre die beste Lösung. So teilt man sich kosten und ist trotzdem nicht von den Eltern abhängig.

Ich war diese Woche im Parlament. Eine Dame die uns dadurch geführt hat sagte das jeder Tisch eine Spezialanfertigung sei. Eine Holzwand die Grün angestrichen war und mit Luftkanälen besetzt war sei Kunst.
Die Tische waren bestimmt mehrere 10.000€ wert und die Wand die sehr schlecht gestrichen war und von einem Künstler kommen sollte wurde mit Luftkanälen durchborht. 
Also bei den Tischen konnte man extrem viel sparen! Und diese Wand war zu 100% keine Kunst wenn da einfach mal ein bisschen rumgebohrt wurde! 
Da sieht man wo das Geld hinfließt...


----------



## Rollora (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Mein Lehrer liebt die Berichte in diesen Zeitschriften.


Nur weil ein Lehrer diese Zeitschriften liebt, heißt das ja nicht, dass sie gut/qualitativ hochwertig sind:

Die meisten Leute hier im Thread, denen traue ich zu, dass sie gelegentlich auch etwas tiefgründiges mit ihrem Kopf anfangen, und über vieles nachdenken.
Ich muss den ganzen Tag entscheidungen treffen, deren Folgen abschätzen, mich einlesen und informieren, mir selbst neue Fertigkeiten beibringen - sowohl für die Schule/Uni, als auch für die anderen Tätigkeiten denen ich nachgehe. Dann sind da noch viele Hobbies (neben PC Spielen will auch die Frau gerne was unternehmen, dann kommt "Kultur" ins Spiel  ) usw.

Manchmal will man aber auch einmal was lesen oder ansehen, was nicht so niveauvoll ist - einfach um mal abzuschalten. Ich hab' irgendwann mal ein Faible für Actionfilme entwickelt, die einfach nur Unterhalten sollen, nicht belehren (wie viele andere gute Filme, Dokus usw): Rambo, Terminator, Stirb Langsam usw...

Aber nur weil ich an Schule/Uni und in einer Firma arbeite, heißt das ja nicht, dass die Filme deshalb gut/intelligent sind 


Lan_Party schrieb:


> Soweit ich weis hat eine Studie belegt das  Zocker eine bessere Räumliche Vorstellung haben als nicht  Zocker.


 Ja kann ich bestätigen, wir haben ähnliche (langzeit)Studien durchgeführt. Auch Orientierung, reaktionsfähigkeit und Gefahrenabschätzung beim Autofahren (oder ähnlichen Dingen) wurden verschärft - umgekehrt aber die Aufmerksamkeitsspanne vermindert


MetallSimon schrieb:


> Das Problem zu erfassen ist nicht all zu  schwierig. Meine Englischlehrerin beginnt z.B. jede Stunde mit den  Worten"what we had had last lesson". Und der Unterricht ist sehr  Primitiv, trotz Grundkurs 11.Klasse. Die erste arbeit, die ich bei ihr  geschrieben hab, war oberprimitiv().  Wir mussten einfach nur die Wörter, über die wir uns die vergangenen 5  Stunden unterhlaten haben in ein Lückentext einsetzen(und die Wörter  wurden sogar noch beschrieben, wie z.B. a small axe->hatchet). Was  hat das mit English zutun? Alle Leute dieses Kurses finden den  Unterricht langweilig und teilweise ziemlich sinnlos.10 Klasse war  wesentlich anspruchsvoller und ich hatte bessere Noten. Aber was soll  man da nun machen? Man kann sich ja nicht einfach so über eine alte  Frau, die schon seit Jahrzehnten Lehrerin ist, beschweren.
> 
> Ich finde, die Lehrer sind teilweise viel zu alt und nichtmehr auf dem neusten Stand.


 Was du über deine Englischlehrerin berichtest ist aber in keinem Fall eine leichte Problemerfassung: du beschreibst das Prinzip der Wiederholung, was bei Sprachen das absolut wichtigste ist. Ein anderes Beispiel, diesmal aus der Physik: am Anfang der Physikstunde wurde wiederholt was in der letzten Woche gemacht wurde, jeder durfte seine Unterlagen verwenden, für jede richtige Antwort gab es ein "Plus", bei 10 dieser Mitarbeitsplus (man konnte sich auch mehrfach melden pro Stunde) wurde der Notengrad um 1 verbessert, ausgehend von der Durchschnittsnote bei den Tests.
Was passiert ist ist folgendes: JEDER versuchte ein oder mehrere Plus bei den (SEHR LEICHTEN!) Stundenwiederholungen zu erhaschen, las immer mit/bzw las immer nach wenn die Frage gestellt wurde usw.
Am Ende der 10 Minütigen Wiederholung wurde der gesamte Stoff der letzten Einheit nicht nur LAUT wiederholt, sondern auch von jedem gelesen - Ergebnis war: gute Mitarbeit IM Unterricht, die Schüler kannten sich im Stoff aus was ihn automatisch interessanter machte - das beste jedoch kommt erst: durch das ständige Wiederholen, die guten Erklärungen des Lehrers usw war es nicht nötig auch nur irgendwie für den Test zu lernen - automatisch kam eine 1 oder 2 auf. Egal wie schwer der Lehrer versuchte den Test zu machen.
Ich habe in Physik auch Maturiert (sprich Abitur gemacht). Auch ohne zu lernen, ich wusste noch alles. Was du also als nicht so optimalen Unterricht beschreibst, kann beim richtigen Lehrer eben PERFEKT funktionieren.

Deshalb bringt es nichts, wenn ein Schüler vorschlagen würde, WIE unterrichtet werden müsste: eine Unterrichtsform muss erstens zum Fach passen, zweitens zum Vortragenden (denn wenn dieser sich mit dem Vortragsstil nicht identifizieren kann, fühlt er sich nicht wohl, es kommt beim Schüler nichts mehr an). Erst wenn der Lehrer die für sich selbst perfekte Unterrichtsform gefunden hat, kann er anfangen sie wiederum perfekt auf den Schüler auszurichten - DANN kann auch ein Schüler, der Frontalunterricht total hasst, enorm mitgerissen werden. Es gibt hunderte Tricks seinen persönlichen Vortragsstil zu verbessern. Das kann auch ein 100 Jahre alter Stil sein, solange er gut ausgeführt wird. Es braucht dazu keinen Beamer, Computer oder DVD Player inkl Fernseher. 

Und falls es doch einmal neuere Methoden gibt, die alte Methoden auch wirklich alt aussehen lassen, fordere nie, dass alte lehrer diese neuen Methoden lernen. Das funktioniert zumeist nicht, sie müssten diese Methode nämlich Jahrelang anwenden und reflektieren, um sie gut zu beherrschen: 
Beispiel Powerpoint:
Ist ein mächtiges Tool, kann aber so enorm falsch eingesetzt werden, dass es effektiver ist, der Lehrer bleibt bei der alten Methode: um Powerpoint zu beherrschen muss ein alteingesessener Lehrer eine Präsentation machen, diese Vortragen, das Mitfilmen und Feedback einholen sowie sich das Video ansehen und überlegen wie er es selbst besser machen könnte.
Ein beispiel wie es falsch läuft: Lehrer und Professoren an meiner Schule/Uni damals, die versucht haben alles über Powerpoint zu machen, nur standen da auf den Folien so extrem viele Wörter, das es unmöglich war sowohl dem Vortrag zu folgen, als mitzulesen usw. Es war anstrengender als das was diese Professoren/Lehrer wohl normal machten, also war es schlichtweg "nicht gut".
Deshalb: Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten, oder: Lehrer bleibt manchmal bei alten Methoden, macht diese aber GUT und SPANNEND.
JUNGE Lehrer, die mit Powerpoint oder anderm AUFGEWACHSEN sind und schon seit Jahren ein Gefühl dafür entwickeln was sie daran stört, was gut und was schlecht daran ist, können mit dieser Technologie viel besser umgehen.

Aber ich verstehe dich: was macht man als SCHÜLER wenn der Unterricht nicht hinhaut. "Konstruktive Kommunikation" und gutes Feedback sind ein anfang, mit dem Lehrer versuchen ein gutes Gespräch zu finden und mit ihm über das Ändern und Ausprobieren neuer Methoden reden. 
Macht selbst vorschläge, lest euch selbst ein: Welche Methoden würden euch helfen (nicht nur: welche würden SPASS machen, ihr sollt ja auch wirklich was lernen dabei).
Es gibt ja viele neue Modelle, die gut laufen.
Such mal nach "Kooperatives Lernen", "offenes Lernen" oder ähnlichem, das sind neue Arten des Gruppenunterrichts, wo die Schüler viel mehr in den Unterricht einbezogen werden. Das coole daran: der Lehrer hat nach einer einmaligen Vorbereitung einen deutlich weniger stressigen Job, kann sich mehr um die Schüler kümmern, die es etwas schwerer haben. Allerdings erfordert es viel Feingefühl bei der Gruppeneinteilung usw.
Wenn du mehr über solche Methoden wissen willst, kann ich da gerne einmal wenn Zeit ist ein paar vorstellen, die dem Lehrer helfen den Unterricht besser anzupassen an seine Persönlichkeit, oder einfach spannender machen, oder einfach mal ein wenig Abwechslung in den sonst so trockenen Unterricht bringen


plaGGy schrieb:


> Der Meinung bin ich auch. Spätestens in der  Oberstufe ist jeder Schüler in der Lage, den Unterricht wenigstens in  seiner Grundweise zu beurteilen.
> Ich würde sogar so weit gehen und sagen, das das schon ab der 9. Klasse mehr oder weniger uneingeschränkt gegeben ist.
> 
> Sicher, wenn 1 Schüler sagt, es ist ein mieser Lehrer, dann ist es damit noch nicht getan, aber die gesamte Klasse  ?


 Dachte ich damals auch: ich wurde danach auch direkt in den Unterricht geschickt (ok fast...) um zu unterrichten: ich wusste ja, was guter und schlechter Unterricht ist, hab es ja immer wieder gesehen. 
Doch was heißt es, wenn man als Schüler sagt, es sei etwas schlechter Unterricht?

Man kann es erst beurteilen, wenn man nicht nur jammert, DASS etwas schlecht ist, sondern Konkret sagen kann WIE etwas anders gemacht werden kann, damit es BESSER ist. Man muss auch wissen ob diese dann vorgeschlagene Methode zur jeweiligen Lehrperson passt oder nicht. Man stellt sich das als Schüler immer viel einfacher vor. Ansonsten kann man immer nur sagen der Unterricht ist nicht optimal, aber was es braucht damit er optimal wäre, weiß man nicht.

Mein Unterricht war zwar damals schon recht "gut", die Schüler mochten mich, wir hatten im Unterricht Spaß und es wurde auch vieles gelehrt und gelernt, ich war stolz, doch meine nebenbei laufende, Jahrelange ausbildung hat mir auch gezeigt: einiges übersehe ich noch: gehe ich genug auf zwischenmenschliche Beziehungen ein? Klassenkonflikte? Wer wird hinausgebissen? Was ist mit den schwächeren oder desinteressierten? Wie kann ich den Unterricht abwechslungsreicher machen? Wie bereite ich meine Materialien so vor, dass das WESENTLICHE schneller gelernt ist und was ist in welchem alter das WESENTLICHE (es bringt nichts wenn ich Detailwissen auswendig lernen lasse, was in 1-2 Wochen nicht mehr im Kopf ist und somit umsonst gelernt wurde). Ich muss mich also auf das Konzentrieren, was Jahrelang hängenbleiben soll und worauf aufgebaut werden kann. Der Rest soll von den Schülern zwar mal GEHÖRT worden sein, aber müssen sie wirklich immer alles wissen? 

Es gibt auch tausende Untersuchungen: wie nimmt man Informationen am Besten auf?
Durch reines hören? 
Beim reinen Unterrichten und beim Konzept dafür erstellen, spielte für mich diese Pyramide immer eine entscheidende Rolle:
http://it.pedf.cuni.cz/strstud/edutech/2006_Dale_Ovsenak/cone_of_learning_maly.jpg

Du siehst, man kann sich also viele Gedanken machen für den Unterricht und es sind hunderte, tausende Faktoren die einen guten Unterricht ausmachen können - auch die KLASSE selbst!

Bevor man immer auf Lehrer hinhakt, möchte ich auch eine Zahl einwerfen: in meinen ersten Berufsjahren in der Lehre habe ich locker 70-80 Stunden Pro Woche gearbeitet und auch in den Ferien, von denen Lehrer angeblich so viele haben. Bei einem Gehalt von knapp 1000€...
Manchmal muss man als Schüler auch etwas Rücksicht für die armen Lehrer haben 


Lan_Party schrieb:


> Einer unserer Lehrer hat auch Kreide auf die  Schüler geworfen. Ein Freund von mir wurde öfter beworfen und ging zum  Direktor. Er hat sich entschuldigt aber aufgehört hat er nicht! Danach  hat er sich fast jede Stunde mit dem Lehrer angelegt! Tja geholfen hat  es nichts. Dieser Lehrer ist normal in Rente gegangen. Eine andere  Lehrerin um die 55-65 hat den Jungs beim Hauswirtschaftsunterricht öfter  mal an den Hintern gefasst...wie sich herausgestellt hat hatte sie  schon eine Anzeige wegen sowas...! Lehrer werden einfach leichter oder  gar nicht bestraft. So habe ich das Gefühl.


 
Hm, schwieriger Punkt.
Lehrer werden nicht bestraft wie Schüler - stimmt, es sind ja auch die übergeordneten Verantwortlichen. Sie werden auf andere Art und Weise bestraft, aber natürlich nicht beim kleinsten Fehler.
Lehrer bestrafen sich meist selbst: langweiliger Unterricht? Ist für den Lehrer noch schlimmer als für den Schüler: der Schüler setzt sich hin und "erträgt" es, der Lehrer macht das ja den ganzen Tag, er brennt daran innerlich aus.

Verursacht der Lehrer schwere disziplinäre Verstöße, kann dies bei richtiger "behandlung" durch Schüler, Direktor, Bezirksschulrat usw die gesamte Existenz des Lehrers zerstören: es kann sein, dass er seinen Beruf nicht mehr ausüben darf... wie bei vielen anderen Jobs auch.

Klar gibt es die alten, pragmatisierten Lehrer. Das sind aber eine Aussterbende Rasse 


Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nicht gesagt das die Lehrer daran  schuld sind aber es ist einfach nicht möglich so kleine Klassen zu  haben.
> 1. Bräuchte man wieder viele neue Lehrer die einfach fehlen und 2. würde  es eine Menge Geld kosten weil die räume dazu einfach fehlen.


 Stimmt schon, je kleiner die Klassen, desto besser können Lehrer auf jeden einzelnen Schüler eingehen.
Geld ist dafür leider keines Vorhanden. Sowas wird viele Jahre dauern, bis alles umgestellt ist auf ein solches System mit Klassen von... sagen wir max 15 Schülern (wie es beim Informatikunterricht der Fall ist).

Viel eher aber die Frage die den Thread betrifft: Ist es überhaupt nötig, früher gings doch auch? Hat sich die Jugend verändert oder die Erwartungen an diese? Oder dürfen Lehrer einfach nicht mehr hart genug bestrafen (ein Lehrer darf eigentlich gar nichts mehr machen) und somit entgleitet bei hohen Schülerzahlen schnell mal die Disziplin...


----------



## Lan_Party (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*

Heute geht es einfach nicht mehr da die meisten einfach nur von der Schule weg möchten und eine Ausbildung anfangen wollen. Die Jobs werden geradezu verscheckt (bei uns jedenfalls). JEDER möchte Maurer o.ä. werden da man "gutes" Geld bekommt. Schwarzarbeiten ist auch kein Problem mit so einem Job. Ich persönlich wollte aber weitermachen. Nach der 10. Fachabi in Informatik und dann eine Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker. Ob ich Studieren soll oder nicht weis ich nicht genau. Es wird extrem schwer aber(!) die Nachfrage steigt und es gibt viele freie Stellen! Habe mir in Berlin diverse Zeitschriften gekauft wo auch Statistiken dazu standen.
Bei uns wird gar nicht erst auf das Zeugniss geguckt wie es aussieht. Durchschnitt von 3,5 - 4. Kein Problem kannst sofort bei uns anfagen. So sieht es hier jedenfalls aus.
Es sieht so aus. Nur das nötigste tun und davon am so wenig wie möglich. 
BTW: Schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören. Dein Post ist auf der Startseite verfasst.  Achja und die Überschrift wurde geändert. Verbesserungsvorschläge gerne gesehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Memphys schrieb:


> Wo liegt das Problem? Die wohnen einfach so lange da bis die Eltern ins Heim kommen und ziehen dann in vertrauter Umgebung ihre eigenen Kinder groß


 
Und wo soll der Partner herkommen, wenn sie immer zu Hause leben?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Dezember 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> BTW, weiß jetzt jemand was zu etwaiigen Förderungen in so einem Fall, da das für mich wichtig werden könnte wenn ich mit der Schule fertig bin?



Es gibt Ausbildungsbafög, frag mich aber nicht nach Höhe und Bedingungen. Darüber hinaus dürften Auszubildende ohne weitere Fördermaßnahmen Anspruch auf Wohngeld(/zuschüsse) geltend machen können und wenn das ganze als integrierte Ausbildung läuft (d.h. man eigentlich angestellt ist), kann man vielleicht sogar ALGII zuschießen (=sich die Miete komplett zahlen lassen).
Deine Zahlen passen aber nicht so ganz. Zum einen solltest du, wenn du auf Maurerlehre,... aus bist, noch weit unter 20 sein. Dann dürftest du während der Ausbildung familienversichert bleiben und bei so geringen Löhnen fallen auch sonst wesentlich geringere Abgaben an. Würde mal tippen, dass von 650 € Lehrgeld 500 bis 550 € auch auf dem Konto bleiben. Mit einer eigenen Wohnung wird das, je nach Region (250 € ? Es gibt Städte, da wäre man froh, wenn man dafür ein Zimmer bekäme), trotzdem nicht reichen, aber wenn man eine WG mit zwei oder mehr Leuten hat, dürfte man im Durchschnittsdeutschland gut auskommen können. (darf natürlich nicht 100 € im Monat für Alkoholika und Disko ausgeben... - aber da wären wir wieder bei Erziehung, Sozialisierung und Freizeitgestaltung von Jugendlichen.)




Rollora schrieb:


> Viel eher aber die Frage die den Thread betrifft: Ist es überhaupt nötig, früher gings doch auch? Hat sich die Jugend verändert oder die Erwartungen an diese? Oder dürfen Lehrer einfach nicht mehr hart genug bestrafen (ein Lehrer darf eigentlich gar nichts mehr machen) und somit entgleitet bei hohen Schülerzahlen schnell mal die Disziplin...



Das hat nichts mit bestrafen und nur eingeschränkt etwas mit Disziplin zu tun, sondern mit Anforderungen. Höhere Gymnasialklassen hatten afaik vor 100 Jahren auch keine 30 Schüler, in den 70ern war man afaik bei 20-25. Da kann ein mittelmäßiger Lehrer noch ein paar Minuten auf Hinterhinker verwenden, kritisch wirds ab 30+. So große und wesentlich größere Klassen gab es in den unteren Schulzweigen früher natürlich zu hauf. Nur: Wenn diese Schüler mit vier Grundrechenarten und Deutsch-lese-Kenntnissen (aber ohne fehlerfrei schreiben) abgegangen sind, dann hat das auch gereicht. Heute wird von so ziemlich jedem zumindest der Umgang mit Formeln, Prozentrechnung und komplexerer Geometrie erwartet, Deutsch und Englisch müssen in Sprache, lesend und schreibend vollständig beherrscht werden, eine weitere Fremdsprache soll zumindest in Ansätzen sein, EDV-Kenntnisse sind selbstverständlich (aber nicht immer durch die Familie bereitgestellt - und viele Spielefreaks haben selbst dann 0 Ahnung von Office) und ohne sogenannte Allgemeinbildung in Geschichte, Kultur und Politik (aber nicht Naturwissenschaften  ) fällt man schnell so negativ auf, dass man nirgendwo mehr erwünscht ist.

Unterm Strich würde ich mal schätzen, dass der durchschnittliche Lehrling heute drei- bis viermal soviel Stoff beherrschen soll (ob er ihn auch braucht, ist eine andere Frage), wie Mitte des letzten Jahrhunderts, nicht zuletzt auch weil es eine Verschiebung weg von handwerklichen und hin zu Dienstleistungsberufen gibt. Eine Bankkaufmannlehre hat nunmal höhere Anforderungen, als an einen Maurer gestellt werden.
Dazu kommt dann eben nochmal, dass jetzt wesentlich mehr Leute studieren (und studieren sollen!) und dafür erweiterte Inhalte brauchen (oder auch nicht...), die früher nur einem kleinen Teil und in kleinen Gruppen beigebracht wurden - bzw. nicht. Denn gerade in den Naturwissenschaften gab es massive Fortschritte und nur, weil man z.B. in der Biologie heute noch was zu Molekulargenetik erzählen muss, heißt das ja nicht, dass Mendel deswegen aus dem Stoffplan fliegen könnte. Auch hier muss mehr Wissen vermittelt werden - unter schlechteren Bedingungen in gleicher Zeit.
Ein Rohrstock würde vermutlich wenig helfen, ggf. sogar schaden. (schließlich dauert es viel länger, als Strafarbeiten anzuordnen  )




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wo soll der Partner herkommen, wenn sie immer zu Hause leben?


 
Wir leben auf einem Planeten, der über 7 Milliarden Menschen beherbergt und ca. 1,5 Milliarden mit unserem Lebensstandard versorgen könnte. Kein-Partner ist auch eine Lösung, genaugenommen eine der besten


----------



## plaGGy (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wo soll der Partner herkommen, wenn sie immer zu Hause leben?


 
Wieso wird immer davon ausgegangen, das jeder der keine Lebensabschnittgefährtin hat, auch  eine will ?


----------



## Icejester (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wo soll der Partner herkommen, wenn sie immer zu Hause leben?


 
Die treffen sie dann, wenn sie den Müll rausbringen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



Icejester schrieb:


> Die treffen sie dann, wenn sie den Müll rausbringen.


Teh funny?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erziehung & Schule - Was passiert mit der Jugend? Update: Kommentare von Usern im Startpost!*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Wieso wird immer davon ausgegangen, das jeder der keine Lebensabschnittgefährtin hat, auch  eine will ?


 
Ich bezog mich nur auf seine Aussage, dass sie so lange bei ihren Eltern leben, bis diese ins Altenheim kommen und dann dort ihre Kinder großziehen.
Wo sollen die Kinder aber herkommen, wenn sie immer bei Mutter aufm Schoß sitzen?


----------



## Micha77 (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich möchte nochmal ganz neu anfangen.Habe mir ein bisschen Gedanken drüber gemacht.
Erstmal die Frage:Ich denke Ja.Die Jugend geht zu Grunde.
Warum?Da gibts mehrere Faktoren.1.Natürlich Das Fernsehen:Ich meine ich kenne welche,die das was da bei ``Mitten im Leben`` passiert wirklich glauben,die denken das dann echt passiert ist.Unfassbar.Bringt natürlich zur Massenverdummung herbei.Jeder 2. schaut den Quatsch. Fakt 2: Die Einkaufszentren:klingt natürlich komisch aber es ist so.Die Kids die da abhängen haben meist nix besseres zu tun und träumen von den gnzen Sachen dort und wenn sie es so nich bekommen klauen sie es einfach.Kann man wohl nix ändern.
Faktor 3:Vorurteile der Erwachsenen.Tatsache ist ja nun dass die Erwachsenen immer sagen: Oh die Jugend von heute.Die hören doch nur diesen gangstarap scheiss.Das splittet dieJugend so extremlDann sagen die Streber sagen dann imme,das die Erwachsenen doch Recht haben und die anderen hassen die Streber dafür. 4. Faktor Die Geselltschaftsschichten.Ich meine dann gibts die Bonzen die die ärmeren immer anmachen:Ohh Ihh den Pullover hast du schon 3 Jahre der is schon so hässlich.blablabla.Die ärmeren sind deswegen in einer reicheren Klasse gleich aussen vor.

Die Jugend existiert nicht mehr als eine. Die sollte man eher nach Schichten oder Arten einsortieren.Deswegen is es keine Jugend mehr sondern vermutlich nur noch ein Wrack.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Dezember 2011)

Du hast recht, "die Jugend" gibt es im Grunde nicht mehr, es gibt genügend Schichten und ich würde sagen die Faktoren, die du angesprochen hast treffen auf höchstens 1% "der Jugend" zu...


----------



## Lan_Party (5. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt welche die wissen das diese ganzen Sendungen Fake sind aber trotzdem gucken weil sie achso witzig sind. Kumpel kommt zu mir X-Diaries ist dran ich will wegschalten und er fängt gleich an zu meckern. 

Einkaufszentrum...naja ich bin gerne im Einkaufzentrum. Dort ist es gemütlich und es gibt öfter mal eine Mottowoche.

Musik. Das ist auch so eine Sache. Einige glauben die Texte wären wahr () und meinen einen auf Rapper zu machen, andere hören Mainstream...und dann gibt es die ganz kleine Gruppe die Musik hört weil sie anders ist. Man findet sie gut. Man hört sie weil sie einem gefällt und nicht weil jeder andere sie hört.

Ich verstehe die ganzen "reichen" Leute auch nicht. Was ist an Ed Hardy so toll? Wieso sollte J&J besser sein als eine andere Marke? Wenn mir ein T-Shirt gefällt kaufe ich es. Klar achte ich auf den Preis da ich mehr als nur 1 T-Shirt anziehen möchte. 20€ wären das Maximum für ein T-Shirt wobei andere meinen ein gutes fängt bei 40€ an.


----------



## plaGGy (5. Dezember 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Es gibt welche die wissen das diese ganzen Sendungen Fake sind aber trotzdem gucken weil sie achso witzig sind. Kumpel kommt zu mir X-Diaries ist dran ich will wegschalten und er fängt gleich an zu meckern.



Ich muss gestehen ich gehöre zu diesen Leuten . Nicht oft, aber 1 mal im Monat oder so lass ich es auch laufen ka warum...
Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, ich weiß aus Erfahrung am eigenen Leib, das es diese Leute, bzw dieses Verhalten (ob Assi oder einfach nur total gestört in der Rübe) tatsächlich auf der Welt gibt. Und das nicht mal in kleinem Maße.
Im Grunde ist das was RTL oder Konsorte da tun nicht richtig, da es keinen echten Fälle sind, sondern gestelle, aber naja. Wer würde bei solch einer Famileie denn auch wirklich zuhause drehen? 

Zu Marken: Ich hab sehr viel Adidas, das liegt ab daran, das...
1. die Sachen im Grunde nicht sehr teuer sind, wenn man weiß wo man sie kaufen kann.
2. die Qualität echt nicht die schlechteste ist.
3. Mein Vater beim DFB arbeitet, auf jedem Lehrgang und grundsätzlich 1. mal im Jahr die Austattung der neuen Saison bekommt und mir die alten Sachen gibt 

und nem geschenkten Gaul schaut man net ins Maul 


@ quante: Hm, versteh ich immer noch net so ? Wirst du nun der Gesellschaft vor, bzw einigen Individuen, das sie sich der oftmals sinnlosen Liebelei versagen?
Ich meine rein demographisch ist das sicherlich verwerflich, aber in einer Gesellschaft, in der Treue keine Rolle mehr spielt, und dies auch von oben herab - den Leuten von klein auf - beigebracht wird, ist "Single"-Dasein sicherlich nicht die schlechteste ALternative (uneheliche Kinder, für die der Mann [oder die Frau] blechen muss sind da bestimmt die schlechtere Wahl - auch wenn man das Kind gerne hat, gibt das meistens nur echt Stress).
Aber das sind natürlich krasse Sonderfälle


----------



## Micha77 (6. Dezember 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast recht, "die Jugend" gibt es im Grunde nicht mehr, es gibt genügend Schichten und ich würde sagen die Faktoren, die du angesprochen hast treffen auf höchstens 1% "der Jugend" zu...



Naja da wo ich herkomm sinds locker 40-60%


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. Dezember 2011)

Micha77 schrieb:


> Naja da wo ich herkomm sinds locker 40-60%


Hier zumindest trifft das Verhalten eher auf die geistige Unterschicht zu.
Mag am Umfeld liegen, aber ich kenne keinen, der z.B. den Scheiß bei "Mitten im Leben" etc. glaubt, im Kaufhaus hängt (und hing) auch keiner rum.
Kann aber auch sein, dass das gerade in den kleinen Städten/Dörfern weitaus schlimmer ist.

Was Markenklamotten angeht:
Klar gibt es da den Standardmüll, der qualitativ genauso minderwertig ist wie "Billigshirts" (siehe Ed Hardy), aber eine Jack Wolfskin Jacke z.B. ist qualitativ eben einfach überlegen.
Da muss man dann halt differenzieren.
Wobei auch das gerade ein Merkmal ärmerer Schichten und vorallem sehr junger Jugendlicher zu seien schein. Wenn man nichts hat muss man sich gezwungener Maßen über andere Dinge definieren, sei es ein iPhone, einen dicken BMW oder eben Markenklamotten. Alles einfach nur Balzverhalten.


----------



## Abufaso (7. Dezember 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier zumindest trifft das Verhalten eher auf die geistige Unterschicht zu.
> Mag am Umfeld liegen, aber ich kenne keinen, der z.B. den Scheiß bei "Mitten im Leben" etc. glaubt, im Kaufhaus hängt (und hing) auch keiner rum.
> Kann aber auch sein, dass das gerade in den kleinen Städten/Dörfern weitaus schlimmer ist.



Ich würde sagen in meinem Umfeld treffen diese Faktoren schon eher zu, und ich lebe in einer Großstadt und besuche ein Gymnasium. Dass es in der geistigen Unterschicht noch schlimmer ist, ist aber nicht zu bezweiflen.


----------



## axel25 (7. Dezember 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Hier zumindest trifft das Verhalten eher auf die geistige Unterschicht zu.
> Mag  am Umfeld liegen, aber ich kenne keinen, der z.B. den Scheiß bei  "Mitten im Leben" etc. glaubt, im Kaufhaus hängt (und hing) auch keiner  rum.
> Kann aber auch sein, dass das gerade in den kleinen Städten/Dörfern weitaus schlimmer ist.
> 
> ...



Ich kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen: Auf dem Land (und seien es nur nur 15km in die nächste Großsstadt und die Bahn leigt neben deinem Ort) trifft der Spruch "die Jugend heute" wohl am wenigsten zu. Woran das liegt, kann ich nicht sagen, vielleicht an der Entfernung zueinander oder daran, dass man mindestens eine Stunde am Tag mit dem Pendeln zur Schule verbringt und dann nicht auch noch zum Zug laufen möchte, um in die Stadt zu kommen.

Bzgl. geistige Unterschicht: Hier trifft deine Argumentation wohl eher zu, könnte vllt. daran liegen, dass sie mehr Zeit haben als die "Oberschicht" (=Gymnasiasten?), sieht man hier aber auch eher selten.


----------



## plaGGy (8. Dezember 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Hier zumindest trifft das Verhalten eher auf die geistige Unterschicht zu.
> Mag am Umfeld liegen, aber ich kenne keinen, der z.B. den Scheiß bei "Mitten im Leben" etc. glaubt, im Kaufhaus hängt (und hing) auch keiner rum.
> Kann aber auch sein, dass das gerade in den kleinen Städten/Dörfern weitaus schlimmer ist.
> 
> ...


 
Jack Wolfskin ist auch ne deutsche, hessische Marke 

Aber mal ehrlich. In den höheren "Ständen" (ja, Ständen!) hat man dann halt den teureren Kram, der nicht mehr mit dicken Markeaufdrucken oder mit Qualität protzt, sondern eher mit dem Preisschildchen 
Zum Iphone: man kann dem Ding ja viel vorwerfen [Datenkrake, zu teuer usw..] mein Bruder hat sich auch eines gekauft, zu einem echt guten Preis, also son richtig guter , und es ist halt doch, von der Steuerung mMn einfach das praktikabelste Smartphone.
Es ist halt nur einfach idR viel zu teuer [aka 300€ Kosten für das Apple-zeichen aufem Rücken ]

Zu Mitten im Leben nochmal: Der Witz ist ja, das diese Dinge in der Realität genau so passieren . Wenn ich zum Landesgericht gehe, dann bekomm ich da genauso Leute zu sehen, die sich über ähnliche Dinge aufem Flur streiten, da fehlt im Grunde nur die Kamera .
Allerdings finde ich es schlimm, das sowas dann im Fernsehen gezeigt werden muss.
Und noch schlimmer ist, das Jugendliche so etwas dann auch im Fernsehen gucken, - teils ja bei den Hausaufgaben - anstatt ein Buch zu lesen (da ist schon mehr oder weniger egal welches, Schoßgebete oder Feuchtgebiete haben schon fast mehr Niveau [ja, ich hab sie beide gelesen ]). Da merkt man finde ich wo die Prioritäten hängen.


----------



## Lan_Party (8. Dezember 2011)

Jack Wolfskin ist eine Marke mit Qualität! Ed Hardy ist eine Marke mit "ansehen".
Dann gibt es noch die Rollertuner. Bei uns jedenfalls sind sie weit verbreitet. Der eine fährt süße 70km/h und dann kommt einer mit 120km/h! Der eine hat nen Standartauspuff und der andere einen Stage 6 Auspuff mit Stage 6 Luftfilter etc.. Schon schlimm. Bei uns haben etliche Jugendliche anzeigen wegen zu schnellen fahren illegalen Rollerteilen teilweise gab es Verfolgungsjagden!


----------



## DarthLAX (22. Dezember 2011)

wobei das mit "angeben" und sein "ein und alles" (also das Töff-Töff - erst mofa, dann roller bzw. 125er und am ende eben das auto) "aufblasen" mit DUMMEN SACHEN wie:

- super lauter auspuff

- effekt-lack

- anlage (bei der ohrenschäden schon im kaufpreis drin sind!)

- tieferlegen (sodass es überall auf geht, wenn man wo rauf fahren muss)

- breit-reifen (find ich hässlich)

- etc.

das nimmt später noch zu (hab so nen kerl in der nachbarschaft...arbeitslos (ok jetzt nimmer, aber halt lange zeit!) aber immer geld für sachen wie handy, auto-teile etc....fragt mich net was der gemacht hat um sich des alles leisten zu können)

aber im großen und ganzen stimmt es, das es stände-unterschiede gibt (gymnasium ist oft recht behütet und dann, wenn man 16 wird bzw. 18 dann versuchen viele irgendwie das nach zu holen was die aus der "unterschicht" oft schon lange hinter sich haben d.h. saufen, sex, drogen, feiern bis man umfällt und solche dinge)...schon schlimm das (habe das damals nicht recht verstanden (sicher, betrunken war ich auch mal...aber halt net jedes wochenende wie es mittlerweile üblich ist...), vor allem da ich lieber meine nase in nen gutes buch versenkt habe bzw. am PC war (vor allem wegen zocken, aber auch wegen internet und so) oder halt doch mit freunden zwecks des beisammen seins und des spasses weg gegangen bin (und net zwecks birne voll knallen und das möglichst billig und schnell 

schon komisch das...naja ich wünsche denen allen das sie auf die "fresse" fallen (anders lernt man es scheinbar nimmer) denn dagegen ankämpfen klappt hier noch weniger als bei nem sucht-kranken - am ende muss man noch selber in therapie!

mfg LAX
ps: zu marken: nix degegen das wer solche klamotten hat, aber ausgrenzung deswegen ist mies (hatte das problem mal, weil ich lieber PC-Teile, Spiele und Bücher von meinem TG gekauft habe als Klamotten, Deo und so nen krimms-kramms...ich sah es einfach net ein!)
pps: hat nix damit zu tun das ich was gegen marken habe (hab auch manche marken sache, aber es ist halt nicht mein ziel mit klamotten für 300 Euro am Leib rum zu rennen...100-150 tun es auch, dabei muss ich net frieren (jacke ist normal schon was von ner marke, genau wie die schuhe) und ******* sehe ich auch net aus


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Dezember 2011)

So wie ich das miterlebt habe geben sie damit an! "Letztes WE war ich sooo betrunken das ich in den Büschen eingeschlafen bin!" Kollege darauf: "Das ist ja nichts! Ich habe meinen Schuh und meine Geldbörse verloren! Dazu weis ich nichtmal wie ich nach Hause gekommen bin!" So ungefähr ist es hier so. Sie geben damit an wer betrunkener war, mehr "verloren" hat und weniger vom Abend weis.
Würde mir sowas passieren...mir wäre das sowas von extrem peinlich!

Meine Freunde verstehen immernoch nicht wieso ich mein Geld für PC Hardware und etliche Games ausgebe. Es ist halt ein Hobby zwar nicht unbedingt billig aber wenn sie einen neuen Stage 6 Sportauspuff für 150-20€ kaufen ist es wieder was anderes. Ich sehe das bei denen weniger als Hobby, wobei es doch einige gibt die später auch beruflich in der Abteilung arbeiten wollen, dennoch ist so ein Roller ein Statussymbol. Ich habe auch einen aber nichts(!) dran gemacht! Ich muss nur von A nach B kommen und das wars!

Bei Klamotten ist es aber wirklich so das die meisten erstmal ein T-Shirt für 50€ kaufen, Hosen für 120-150€, Boxershorts für 20€, Socken für 10€, Schuhe für 100€ etc. Ich meine ich könnte mit 150€ schon auskommen und das dicke! Dazu sieht es nicht schlecht aus und hält warm oder auch nicht...Jahreszeit bedingt.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. Dezember 2011)

Jop das kenn ich auch, aber ich trink auch ganz ordentlich wenn ich Feiere, finde ich auch nicht verwerflich, habe einfach spaß dabei, zwar sind dabei schon ein paar penliche Sachen passiert, aber das ist für mich einfach das Leben  ^^
Und wenn ich irgenjemanden höre wie viel er doch getrunken hat schalte ich gleich auf durchzug. Immer dieses gelabber alleine eine woddi ausgetrunken.. jaja dann wärst du jetzt nicht hier. Am besten sind die die auf Partys gehen gar nichts trinken und am nächsten Tag ihren Freunden erzählt haben wie viel sie getrunken haben und wie besoffen sie waren


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Dezember 2011)

Alleine eine Vodi ist eig. kein Problem. Wenn ich so schaue was und wie viel die bei uns trinken ist eine Vodi pro Person das mindeste.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (22. Dezember 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> wobei das mit "angeben" und sein "ein und alles" (also das Töff-Töff - erst mofa, dann roller bzw. 125er und am ende eben das auto) "aufblasen" mit DUMMEN SACHEN wie:
> 
> - super lauter auspuff
> 
> ...



Du bist hier ja der mit den Vorurteilen. Genauso wie du den Kerl der nunmal halt arbeitslos war (na und?) in eine Schublade schiebst könnte ich dich auch in eine Schublade schieben und sagen dass du lieber ein Buch kaufst und stinkend herrumläufst statt dir ein Deo kaufst. Mach ich aber nicht. Manche hier sollten sich echt selbst an der Nase packen!

Ein Kind oder meinetwegen Jugendliche sind das Abbild der Umwelt und Gesellschaft. Es kommt kein Baby auf die Welt und ist gleich ein Hiphopper oder Säuffer etc. das ergibt sich durch Erlebtes, Erfahrenes und das Umfeld.

Gibt halt Leute die Wert auf ihr Äusseres legen und halt eine Kleidermarke bevorzugen wie du vielleicht auch z.b Intel bevorzugst oder so. Ich z.B schaue auch dass ich immer ein Deo habe oder keine schmutzigen Kleider anhaben und nicht wie ein dahergelaufener Vogel aussehe (z.b Grüner Pulli, Rosa Hose). Obwohl es eigentlich keine Rolle spielen würde. Aber es gibt eine gewisse "Norm" in der Gesellschaft. Du hast es bestimmt auch nicht gern wenn jemand neben dir in der Bahn sitzt und stinkt und Spaghetti am Pulli hat. Die Arbeitslosigkeit kann man dem tollen Staat und Kapitalismus grösstenteil verdanken. Und glaub mir, in der Regierung sitzen keine böse Jugendliche die mit einer Wirtschaftskrise und schlechten Aussichten aufwachsen müssen.

Ausserdem ist Alkohol legal, und hier in der Schweiz ist Bier ab 16 Jahre, da muss man sich nicht wundern wenn alle Jugendlichen herumsaufen (Wer hat das schon nicht?). Und wenn schon, muss ja jeder selbst wissen, wenn er nicht aggressiv wird oder randaliert sehe ich da weniger ein Problem. War früher auch oft im Ausgang (2-4) die Woche und bin dennoch Berufstätig, fahre Auto etc.

Ausserdem machst du genau dasselbe mit deinem Computer was die anderen Kindern mit einem Mofa machen.


----------



## DarthLAX (23. Dezember 2011)

hey, das heißt nicht das ich:

a) stinkend rumrenne (mach ich net - ist schlechter stil und ich leide ja am meisten drunter wenn ich stinke....) wollte damit eher sagen, das ich halt nicht gerade das 30 Euro Deo benutze (gibt ja gute die um einiges günstiger sind - auch von marken wie Axe)...ist halt eine sache ob man meint hier den macker bzw. den bonzen raushängen zu lassen, oder ob man sich nen hobby (PC-Teile/Spiele etc.) sucht und da das geld rein steckt 

b) das ich keinen alk trinke (liebe z.B. whiskey  - aber halt dann nur ein glas bzw. halt einen - und nicht 5 oder mehr das man zu ist)

c) gut aussehende klamotten trage ich auch  - nur halt auch net unbedingt sachen wie: ed hardy und so - wo halt dann nen shirt 50 Euro und mehr kostet....sicher, ich hab auch marken zeug (mein sacko ist z.B. von BOSS - aber das ist bei mir auch net das was ich immer trage)

d) aussehen wie nen penner von unter der brücke tu ich auch net (ok wochenende vll, aber da gehe ich eh meist net vor die tür - zumindest net im winter ^^)

mfg LAX
ps: den rest kommentiere ich nachher (muss etz. noch kurz zur bank....mein PCGH Abo muss bezahlt werden ^^)


----------



## pibels94 (23. Dezember 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> mfg LAX
> ps: den rest kommentiere ich nachher (muss etz. noch kurz zur bank....mein PCGH Abo muss bezahlt werden ^^)



meins auch 



zum Thema Klamotten: das hat nicht unbedingt mit der "Schicht" zu tun: ich kenne einige Hauptschüler, die gepflegt mit Cardigan, schlichten Schuhe etc. rumlaufen, andere wiederrum geben das klassische "Asibild" ab: Jogginghose Nike ShoXXXXX und Eastpak Brustbeutel....


ich lauf meistens mit Skatersachen rum, auch auf der Arbeit, nur an Tagen wo Besprechungen sind, zieh ich dann auch mal ein Hemd an, manchmal auch so. 

Vom Äußeren direkt auf den Charakter/den Bildungsstand einer Person zu schließen ist deshalb falsch.

und das Jugendliche sich gerne abgrenzen/provozieren wollen, ist allgemein bekannt, als beispiel nenn ich mal Emos ^^


----------



## DarthLAX (23. Dezember 2011)

ja, da hast du recht (kennen einen der ist eig. high society (vater ist der bau-löwe der region d.h. REICH) und rannte früher rum wie alle anderen auch d.h. dem hat man das geld net angesehen bzw. man konnte halt nicht drauf schließen das dessen Dad reich war))

ich trage meistens (ausser haus) hemd - aber keine krawatte oder sacko dazu (das nur bei wichtigen anlässen) - weil ich es mag, dann ne jeans (schwarz meistens) oder ne schwarze stoff-hose und (kunst-)leder-turnschuhe (sieht etwas edler aus als normale turnschuhe d.h. halt so nen mix aus dress-schuhen und turnschuh) und dann halt je nach wetter/jahreszeit jacke (meist auch schwarz - weil diese farbe halt überall dazu passt) und schal d.h. weit weg von nem penner oder nem assi/hipp-hopper oder nem emo 

provozieren? - sicher, abgrenzung und "sich auflehnen" muss sein, das gehört zur entwicklung, aber man sollte auch da seine grenzen kennen bzw. vernünftig sein (ich war es immer...bin wahrsch. echt eine spass-bremse, auch wenn mir das noch nie wer gesagt hat....) d.h. nicht saufen bis man nimmer unterm tisch vor kommt, höflich sein (das ist so schlimm an "der heutigen jugend" - die sind unhöflich und haben wenig respekt...hätte es mir früher als 5. klässler net getraut wen in der 8ten an zu machen (d.h. zu provozieren) oder sogar noch höher zu gehen (d.h. klassen 9-13 oder sogar studenten)) und auch mal zurückstecken können (d.h. nicht alles bis zum anschlag aus reizen zu müssen)

mfg LAX
ps: ich kenne auch marken-fuzzis die charakterlich ok sind, aber halt nen narren an markenklamotten gefressen haben...und dumm sind die auch net (stundenten/gymi-absolventen)


----------



## pibels94 (23. Dezember 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> ja, da hast du recht (kennen einen der ist eig. high society (vater ist der bau-löwe der region d.h. REICH) und rannte früher rum wie alle anderen auch d.h. dem hat man das geld net angesehen bzw. man konnte halt nicht drauf schließen das dessen Dad reich war))
> 
> ich trage meistens (ausser haus) hemd - aber keine krawatte oder sacko dazu (das nur bei wichtigen anlässen) - weil ich es mag, dann ne jeans (schwarz meistens) oder ne schwarze stoff-hose und (kunst-)leder-turnschuhe (sieht etwas edler aus als normale turnschuhe d.h. halt so nen mix aus dress-schuhen und turnschuh) und dann halt je nach wetter/jahreszeit jacke (meist auch schwarz - weil diese farbe halt überall dazu passt) und schal d.h. weit weg von nem penner oder nem assi/hipp-hopper oder nem emo
> 
> ...



gut, über Respekt zu reden ist überflüssig, einige meiner Freunde sind auch echt frech zu älteren Menschen, wo ich dann auch nur noch denke: wtf?! 

ich bin auch so ein "Markenfuzzi", trag fast nur Etnies (Skatermarke ^^), aber proll damit nicht rum oder so, ich bin nicht stolz das ein Tshirt z.B. 20-30€ kostet, sondern ärger mich eher über das verschwendete Geld.

Was mich jedoch aufregt: wenn manche mit Jogginghose zur Schule gehen...zum Sportunterricht, ok, aber zum normalen Unterricht, nur weils bequem ist? nein. Gibt halt ein paar Konventionen, an die man sich halten sollte. Im Sommer laufen bei uns die Mitarbeiter trotz 30° im Schatten nicht mit kurzer Hose rum, das gehört sich in der Branche (Versicherung) einfach nicht.


----------



## DarthLAX (23. Dezember 2011)

recht hast du (also mit konventionen - wobei ich das mit der kurzen durchaus verstehe, wenn es eine gut aussehende kurze ist (ich meine frauen dürfen ja auch nen - kurzen - rock tragen wenn es warm ist) d.h. sowas wie ne lange dress-stoff-hose die halt dann kurz ist, aber halt nicht die labrigen kurzen jogging-hosen die manche tragen....)

was, mit ner jogging-hose in die schule? - hätte ich net gemacht ...jeans und so FTW 

mfg LAX


----------



## pibels94 (23. Dezember 2011)

Frauen dürfen bei uns auch, sieht auch (bei den meisten  ) gut aus ^^

ja, Jogginghose in der Schule...find sowas fast schon respektlos


----------



## DarthLAX (8. Januar 2012)

ist es auch ^^ (mein dad ist "lehrer" (studierter betriebswirt der jetzt an ner wirtschaftsschule unterrichtet) und er berichtet oft von solchen "subjekten" die sich einfach net einkleiden können bzw. anderweitig auffallen müssen (extremer diss-respekt, unhöflichkeit und so weiter))

mfg LAX


----------



## Lan_Party (8. Januar 2012)

DarthLAX schrieb:
			
		

> ist es auch ^^ (mein dad ist "lehrer" (studierter betriebswirt der jetzt an ner wirtschaftsschule unterrichtet) und er berichtet oft von solchen "subjekten" die sich einfach net einkleiden können bzw. anderweitig auffallen müssen (extremer diss-respekt, unhöflichkeit und so weiter))
> 
> mfg LAX



Meinst du so eine Art Berufsschule? Ist bei uns teilweise auch so. Auf unserer Schule gibt es Punks, Rocker, Gangster, Hip-Hoper, Metlar, Kiffer, Kokser, Schla****, Zocker, Dealer, "normalos", einzelgänger etc. eig. alles. Jeder kommt mit jedem klar, Stress gibt es nie oder nur sehr sehr selten. Das Problem sind aber eher die Lehrer. In der BEK (Berufseinstiegsklasse) sagen die Lehrer macht dies und das und setzten sich dann in einen Raum und quatschen. Die Schüler arbeiten 10min. und machen dann 10 min. nichts sprich spielen mit ihren Handys, sitzen nur dumm rum etc. nach 10 min fangen sie wieder an zu arbeiten und das wiederholt sich immer wieder bis der Lehrer kommt um den Schülern etwas zu erklären das er aber wahrscheinlich nur macht damit es so aussieht als ob er etwas machen würde. Dann gibt es noch Lehrer die meinen das wenn sie etwas nicht können bzw. falsch haben und wir die Aufgabe nicht verstanden haben und deshalb nicht gemacht haben sei Er immernoch im Recht uns "Striche" zu geben. Wie der Unterricht abläuft und wie gut/schlecht die Schüler im Unterricht sind liegt auch am Lehrer. Ein Schüler kann nichts dafür das der Lehrer einfach unfähig ist den Unterricht zu leiten. Aber ein Lehrer kann auch nichts dafür das ein Schüler einfach nur Faul ist. Bei uns herrscht es an extremen Lehrermangel! Wir Lehren im ersten Jahr, wenn es gut läuft, 3/4 von dem was wir eig. Lehren sollten. Im 2 Jahr sieht es noch schlimmer aus! Da bekommt man 150 freitage weil die Lehrer Krank oder in andere Klassen müssen.


----------



## DarthLAX (8. Januar 2012)

naja "berufsbildende schule" stimmt - es ist eine art realschule mit wirtschaftlicher ausrichtung (weiß net ob es das außerhalb bayerns so gibt  ^^

und doch, da gibt es dann und wann stress (mit den lehrern - ist aber auch kein wunder wenn nur die hälfte von dem was er berichtet wahr ist)

mfg LAX


----------



## Lan_Party (8. Januar 2012)

Gibt es. Neben meiner Schule ist so eine Schule. 

Klar Stress mit den Lehrern hat jeder mal aber bei uns ist das eher selten da die Lehrer entweder echt "gut" sind oder sie interessiert es nicht was die schüler machen.
Dann gibt es aber auch Lehrer die meinen müssen das sie immer recht haben und das was wir tun von Grundaus falsch ist und keine eigene meinung haben dürfen.


----------



## Abufaso (9. Januar 2012)

Es gibt immer "gute" und "schlechte" Lehrer, das ist so und wird sich wahrscheinlich auch nicht ändern. Aber jede Lehrkraft sollte in der Lage sein eine Klasse zu bändigen. Und wenn sie das nur vergeblich tut, sie muss es probieren. 
Es darf nicht vorkommen das ungestraft Besen oder sogar Böller durch den Klassenraum fliegen. Wenn solches Fehlverhalten in keinster Weise geahndet wird, lernt: a. der Täter keine Grenzen kennen, und b. der Lehrer wird sich nur schwer jemals wieder die nötige Autorität und Respekt verschaffen können. 
Und dadurch wird die "Lernatmosphäre", wie sie immer so schön genannt wird, nur noch schlimmer..


----------



## Lan_Party (9. Januar 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Es gibt immer "gute" und "schlechte" Lehrer, das ist so und wird sich wahrscheinlich auch nicht ändern. Aber jede Lehrkraft sollte in der Lage sein eine Klasse zu bändigen. Und wenn sie das nur vergeblich tut, sie muss es probieren.
> Es darf nicht vorkommen das ungestraft Besen oder sogar Böller durch den Klassenraum fliegen. Wenn solches Fehlverhalten in keinster Weise geahndet wird, lernt: a. der Täter keine Grenzen kennen, und b. der Lehrer wird sich nur schwer jemals wieder die nötige Autorität und Respekt verschaffen können.
> Und dadurch wird die "Lernatmosphäre", wie sie immer so schön genannt wird, nur noch schlimmer..


 Soll das ein Bsp. sein oder hast du das schon miterlebt!?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (9. Januar 2012)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es. Neben meiner Schule ist so eine Schule.
> 
> Klar Stress mit den Lehrern hat jeder mal aber bei uns ist das eher selten da die Lehrer entweder echt "gut" sind oder sie interessiert es nicht was die schüler machen.
> Dann gibt es aber auch Lehrer die meinen müssen das sie immer recht haben und das was wir tun von Grundaus falsch ist und keine eigene meinung haben dürfen.



Bei uns ist leider die letzte Gruppe von Lehrern am Stärksten vertretten.
Und nachtragend ist das Pack auch noch und skrupellos genug um einem gezielt ins Abi zu pfuschen.


----------



## Abufaso (9. Januar 2012)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das ein Bsp. sein oder hast du das schon miterlebt!?



Miterlebt


----------



## Lan_Party (9. Januar 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns ist leider die letzte Gruppe von Lehrern am Stärksten vertretten.
> Und nachtragend ist das Pack auch noch und skrupellos genug um einem gezielt ins Abi zu pfuschen.


Das ist echt übel. Habt ihr den Direktor schonmal darauf angesprochen?


			
				Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Miterlebt



Also das ist wirklich übel. Da würde es mich nicht wundern wenn die ihren Abschluss nicht schaffen.


----------



## Abufaso (9. Januar 2012)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Also das ist wirklich übel. Da würde es mich nicht wundern wenn die ihren Abschluss nicht schaffen.



Es würde mich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wundern wenn die schon jetzt in der 10. sitzen bleiben. 
Es ist zwar nicht mein Abschluss und meine Schulkarriere, aber in einer Klassengemeinschaft sollte man doch eigentlich zusammenhalten.. Nur, welche Klassengemeinschaft? :huh


Edit: Das mit dem ins Abi pfuschen ist imo aber noch bedeutend schlimmer. Sowas kann sich ein Lehrer echt nicht erlauben


----------



## Lan_Party (9. Januar 2012)

Gab es noch nie eine Klassenkonferenz?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (9. Januar 2012)

Also in meiner Realschulzeit haben wir (also meine Klasse und ich) es geschafft, einen neuen Klassen-Lehrer zubekommen. War ein langer weg, aber es hat sich gelohnt.

Bei allen sah es ca so aus:
Deutsch: 3-5
Englisch: 3-5

Mit dem neuen Lehrer:
Deutsch: 2-3
Engisch: 2-3

Ich würde gar behaupten das die neue Lehrerin dafür verantwortlich war/ist das einige doch noch den Abschluss geschafft haben.


----------



## Lan_Party (9. Januar 2012)

Von 5 auf 2 ist schon Leistung!
Man muss sich einfach durchsetzten können auch als Schüler.


----------



## Abufaso (9. Januar 2012)

Klassenkonferenzen hatten wir auch schon, aber dort wird immer nur erzählt wir können uns bessern, wir würden uns selbst schaden (was natürlich stimmt), und am Ende sind wir eine Woche etwas leiser als davor, aber das wars dann auch.
Bei diesen Konferenzen, die ja prinzipiell eine recht gute Idee sind, kommt auf einfach nichts raus.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (9. Januar 2012)

Jop ich ahb mich von 4 auf 2 "verbessert". Ich war vorher mMn auch schon im 2er Bereich, aber der Lehrer mochte mich und im Prinzip die ganze Klasse nicht 

Naja der Vorteil war, das nicht nur wir gegen den Lehrer angegangen sind sondern auch viele Eltern von unserer Klasse hinter uns standen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (9. Januar 2012)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Das ist echt übel. Habt ihr den Direktor schonmal darauf angesprochen?
> .


Die Direktorin ist imo suspendiert, weil sie versucht hat, eine Gesundheitsgefährdung durch den Bodenbelag gegenüber Schülern und Eltern zu verheimlichen.

Bei uns ist es da imo der Fall das Schüler mit "kritischen" Themen für die 5PK. einfach keine Genehmigung bekommen haben, es wurde auch versucht zu verhindern, das BLLs eingereicht werden (weil arbeitsaufwand).
In meinem Fall lief das darauf hinaus, dass 6(!) Themen abgelehnt wurden, ich dann zu ner "Beratung" musste, bei der ich mich dann für ein Thema entscheiden musste, wobei da auch alle Vorschläge abgelehnt wurden und mir "geraten" wurde, ein vom Lehrer vorgeschlagenes Thema zu nehmen.

Ein (inzwischen versetzter) Lehrer hat zudem sämtlichen männlichen Schülern nur 3-5 in den Mitarbeitsnoten gegen, bei den Mädchen konnte man die Note ganz klar an der Tiefe des Ausschnitts bemessen. Intern mutet das ein bisschen an die Polizei an, die Lehrer arbeiten nicht gegeneinander, bei Zweitkorrekturen kommt es NIE zu anderen Ergebnissen.
 Allgemein is der Laden einfach nur grottig.


----------



## Lan_Party (9. Januar 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Klassenkonferenzen hatten wir auch schon, aber dort wird immer nur erzählt wir können uns bessern, wir würden uns selbst schaden (was natürlich stimmt), und am Ende sind wir eine Woche etwas leiser als davor, aber das wars dann auch.
> Bei diesen Konferenzen, die ja prinzipiell eine recht gute Idee sind, kommt auf einfach nichts raus.


Dann solltet ihr mal zum Bürgermeister oder zum zuständigen Lehreramt oder wie man das nennt.


			
				FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Jop ich ahb mich von 4 auf 2 "verbessert". Ich war vorher mMn auch schon im 2er Bereich, aber der Lehrer mochte mich und im Prinzip die ganze Klasse nicht
> 
> Naja der Vorteil war, das nicht nur wir gegen den Lehrer angegangen sind sondern auch viele Eltern von unserer Klasse hinter uns standen.


Da seit ihr ja noch sehr gut weggekommen. Bei uns half es auch nicht als die Eltern sich beschwert hatten. Es war bekannt das der Lehrer extrem fragwürdig sei und von einer Schule ist er schon geflogen weil er Mädchen angefasst hat. Aber die Lehrer meinen natürlich wenn wir das sagen ist es Rufmord obwohl die Schwester einer Mitschülern den Lehrer Jahrelang hatte.


			
				Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Direktorin ist imo suspendiert, weil sie versucht hat, eine Gesundheitsgefährdung durch den Bodenbelag gegenüber Schülern und Eltern zu verheimlichen.
> 
> Bei uns ist es da imo der Fall das Schüler mit "kritischen" Themen für die 5PK. einfach keine Genehmigung bekommen haben, es wurde auch versucht zu verhindern, das BLLs eingereicht werden (weil arbeitsaufwand).
> In meinem Fall lief das darauf hinaus, dass 6(!) Themen abgelehnt wurden, ich dann zu ner "Beratung" musste, bei der ich mich dann für ein Thema entscheiden musste, wobei da auch alle Vorschläge abgelehnt wurden und mir "geraten" wurde, ein vom Lehrer vorgeschlagenes Thema zu nehmen.
> ...


Einmal im Jahr oder so kommen doch inspektoren die die Schule begutachten und alles genau überprüfen. Wurde da nichts bemängelt? Sonst würde ich auch zum Amt gehen.


----------



## ChaoZ (29. Januar 2012)

Oh man nervt es. -.-
Ich und drei Freunde waren am Freitag in der Stadt, haben was gegessen und dann um ca. 19:30 auf den Zug gewartet. Da kommen und zwei türkische Jungs entgegen, die uns schon im Imbiss komisch beobachtet haben, auf uns zu und fragen uns ob wir einen 1,80m großen Chinesen gesehen haben. Dabei haben sie versucht das Gespräch in die Länge zu ziehen, haben uns erzählt das der eine 3mm Pistole (die hatten wohl keine Ahnung das wir uns mit Waffen auskennen) dabei hat. Sie haben offensichtlich versucht uns zu bestehlen, aber wir sind auf Distanz geblieben und einer von uns hat dann das Klappmesser zur Hand genommen, aber nicht aufgeklappt. Die beiden, ich schätze die waren 17-19, sind dann weggegangen und haben sich an den Gleisen neben eine etwas ältere Frau gesetzt und auch sie versucht anzusprechen. Wir mussten jedenfalls hinter ihnen am Bahnhof warten, bis der Zug kam. Da waren noch einige Erwachsene bei uns, sonst wären die wohl in die Offensive gegangen (wir sind alle 15). Es schien so, als würden sie uns folgen wollen. Als der Zug dann kam, haben wir gewartet bis die beiden eingestiegen sind und sind dann zwei Abteile weiter eingestiegen. Sie hatten uns vorher auch gefragt, wo wir hinfahren müssen, da hatten wir gelogen. Sie wussten also nicht wo wir ausstiegen, sonst wäre es wohl zur Konfrontation gekommen. Wir 4 hatten alle Stichwaffen dabei, da wären wir wohl gegen 2 Leute angekommen, auch wenn sie uns körperlich überlegen waren. Ist aber traurig, dass es sowas gibt...


----------



## Micha77 (29. Januar 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man nervt es. -.-
> Ich und drei Freunde waren am Freitag in der Stadt, haben was gegessen und dann um ca. 19:30 auf den Zug gewartet. Da kommen und zwei türkische Jungs entgegen, die uns schon im Imbiss komisch beobachtet haben, auf uns zu und fragen uns ob wir einen 1,80m großen Chinesen gesehen haben. Dabei haben sie versucht das Gespräch in die Länge zu ziehen, haben uns erzählt das der eine 3mm Pistole (die hatten wohl keine Ahnung das wir uns mit Waffen auskennen) dabei hat. Sie haben offensichtlich versucht uns zu bestehlen, aber wir sind auf Distanz geblieben und einer von uns hat dann das Klappmesser zur Hand genommen, aber nicht aufgeklappt. Die beiden, ich schätze die waren 17-19, sind dann weggegangen und haben sich an den Gleisen neben eine etwas ältere Frau gesetzt und auch sie versucht anzusprechen. Wir mussten jedenfalls hinter ihnen am Bahnhof warten, bis der Zug kam. Da waren noch einige Erwachsene bei uns, sonst wären die wohl in die Offensive gegangen (wir sind alle 15). Es schien so, als würden sie uns folgen wollen. Als der Zug dann kam, haben wir gewartet bis die beiden eingestiegen sind und sind dann zwei Abteile weiter eingestiegen. Sie hatten uns vorher auch gefragt, wo wir hinfahren müssen, da hatten wir gelogen. Sie wussten also nicht wo wir ausstiegen, sonst wäre es wohl zur Konfrontation gekommen. Wir 4 hatten alle Stichwaffen dabei, da wären wir wohl gegen 2 Leute angekommen, auch wenn sie uns körperlich überlegen waren. Ist aber traurig, dass es sowas gibt...



Darf ich fragen warum ihr Stichwaffen mit habt?


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Januar 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Oh man nervt es. -.-
> Ich und drei Freunde waren am Freitag in der Stadt, haben was gegessen und dann um ca. 19:30 auf den Zug gewartet. Da kommen und zwei türkische Jungs entgegen, die uns schon im Imbiss komisch beobachtet haben, auf uns zu und fragen uns ob wir einen 1,80m großen Chinesen gesehen haben. Dabei haben sie versucht das Gespräch in die Länge zu ziehen, haben uns erzählt das der eine 3mm Pistole (die hatten wohl keine Ahnung das wir uns mit Waffen auskennen) dabei hat. Sie haben offensichtlich versucht uns zu bestehlen, aber wir sind auf Distanz geblieben und einer von uns hat dann das Klappmesser zur Hand genommen, aber nicht aufgeklappt. Die beiden, ich schätze die waren 17-19, sind dann weggegangen und haben sich an den Gleisen neben eine etwas ältere Frau gesetzt und auch sie versucht anzusprechen. Wir mussten jedenfalls hinter ihnen am Bahnhof warten, bis der Zug kam. Da waren noch einige Erwachsene bei uns, sonst wären die wohl in die Offensive gegangen (wir sind alle 15). Es schien so, als würden sie uns folgen wollen. Als der Zug dann kam, haben wir gewartet bis die beiden eingestiegen sind und sind dann zwei Abteile weiter eingestiegen. Sie hatten uns vorher auch gefragt, wo wir hinfahren müssen, da hatten wir gelogen. Sie wussten also nicht wo wir ausstiegen, sonst wäre es wohl zur Konfrontation gekommen. Wir 4 hatten alle Stichwaffen dabei, da wären wir wohl gegen 2 Leute angekommen, auch wenn sie uns körperlich überlegen waren. Ist aber traurig, dass es sowas gibt...


 
3mm Pistole?? lol meinen die etwa die aus dem Jahrmarkt mit den Kügelchen?  Kommt halt leider vor sowas obwohl ich mich frage was die wirklich wollten von euch was hat denen an euch nicht gepasst? 



Micha77 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen warum ihr Stichwaffen mit habt?


 
Ich habe zwar keine Waffe aber sehe manchmal schon welche die es haben manche wollen damit angeben andere wollen sich nur schützen


----------



## ChaoZ (29. Januar 2012)

Genau wegen sowas haben wir Stichwaffen dabei. Keiner von uns würde jemals auch nur auf die Idee kommen, sie zu nutzen, aber so können wir Konfrontationen vorbeugen. 

Was denen an uns nicht gepasst hat? Ich glaube wir sehen einfach ungefährlich aus. Als könnten wir uns nicht verteidigen. Zwei von uns sind gerade mal 1.60m groß. Ich und der andere 1.85m. Wir scheinen halt ziemlich freundlich. Vielleicht dachten die auch wir wären reich oder sowas? Wir sitzen im Restaurant, jeder ein Touch Handy dabei, dann zahlt ein Freund von mir mit einem 50€ Schein und wir gehen. 

Und bei der 3mm Pistole musste ich mir das lachen echt verkneifen, da wusste ich sofort das die nur Bullshit erzählen.


----------



## Micha77 (29. Januar 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Genau wegen sowas haben wir Stichwaffen dabei. Keiner von uns würde jemals auch nur auf die Idee kommen, sie zu nutzen, aber so können wir Konfrontationen vorbeugen.
> 
> Was denen an uns nicht gepasst hat? Ich glaube wir sehen einfach ungefährlich aus. Als könnten wir uns nicht verteidigen. Zwei von uns sind gerade mal 1.60m groß. Ich und der andere 1.85m. Wir scheinen halt ziemlich freundlich. Vielleicht dachten die auch wir wären reich oder sowas? Wir sitzen im Restaurant, jeder ein Touch Handy dabei, dann zahlt ein Freund von mir mit einem 50€ Schein und wir gehen.
> 
> Und bei der 3mm Pistole musste ich mir das lachen echt verkneifen, da wusste ich sofort das die nur Bullshit erzählen.



Armes Deutschland wenn sich Leute nichtmal ohne Waffe vor die Tür trauen


----------



## Lan_Party (29. Januar 2012)

Mein kleiner Bruder (15) und sein Kollege hatten Stress mit 2 anderen Leuten. Die wollten sich an der Schule treffen und das klären. Ich und ein paar Kollegen sind natürlich mitgekommen weil wir wussten was das für Leute waren. Als wir da waren sind die mit 30 Leuten gekommen und es waren bestimmt 50 Zuschauer. Es wäre fast eskaliert aber da ich mich unter Kontrolle habe ist es noch gut ausgegangen. Gestern haben Kollegen und Ich gegrillt und sind dann zur Dorfdisko gegangen ist eig. eine Kneipe aber wir nennen diese Dorfdisko. Da war der Türke der angeblich so viel labbert und wegen dem der Stress mit meinem Bruder gewesen ist. Ich habe alles mit ihm geklärt und es ist wirklich ein guter Junge. Es war klar das die Leute mal wieder iwas gelabbert haben damit die gut dastehen!
Nichts gegen Türken aber eig. hasse ich Sie. Ich kenne viele und es ist wirklich schlimm wie diese sich benehmen! Aber es ist auch wirklich vernünftige Türken! Ich kenne 2 wirklich vernünftige Türken die von sich selbst aus sagen das sie türken auch hassen! Sie finden es extrem erniedrigend wenn sie solche sehen. Die Leute fangen an falsch über diese zu denken. Und deshalb werden auch die die echt in Ordnung sind schlecht gemacht weil man einfach extrem schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat.
Ich habe eine Doku über Berlin gesehen da ist es so das sehr viele Leute mit einer Waffe rumlaufen. Nicht um sie einzusetzen sondern um die Leute einzuschüchtern. Das gibt den Leuten Sicherheit. Zum Glück ist es hier noch(!) nicht so.


----------



## Thallassa (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erziehung - Was passiert mit der Jugend?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Am We kann man mal einen trinken gehen aber nicht jedes WE!



Warum denn nicht? Muss ja nicht jedes Wochenende stockvoll nach hause kommen, aber es ist irgendwie immer Alkohol mit dabei. Ich genehmige mir meine 2 - 9 Gin Tonic pro Wochenende, ist doch nichts großartiges dabei o_O 
Alkoholiker sind wir nach Definition (1x Woche etwas alkoholisches trinken) sowieso fast alle.


----------



## Lan_Party (29. Januar 2012)

Das kommt aufs Alter an. Mit 14 geht das auf jedenfall nicht! Im Alter geht das ja noch. Einige trinken 2,3 oder 4 Gläser Whisky. Ist ja ok aber jedes WE betrunken? Also da finde ich ist man schon etwas abhängig. 
Ich persönlich trinke jedes WE oder jedes 2 WE höchstens 4 Bier.
Gestern z.B. war es ein Klasse Abend! Wir haben gegrillt und es gab keinen Stress. Sonst war Stress schon vorprogrammiert wenn wir in der Hütte saßen, Musik hörten und Alkohol tranken.


----------



## Thallassa (29. Januar 2012)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Das kommt aufs Alter an. Mit 14 geht das auf jedenfall nicht! Im Alter geht das ja noch. Einige trinken 2,3 oder 4 Gläser Whisky. Ist ja ok aber jedes WE betrunken? Also da finde ich ist man schon etwas abhängig.
> Ich persönlich trinke jedes WE oder jedes 2 WE höchstens 4 Bier.
> Gestern z.B. war es ein Klasse Abend! Wir haben gegrillt und es gab keinen Stress. Sonst war Stress schon vorprogrammiert wenn wir in der Hütte saßen, Musik hörten und Alkohol tranken.


 
Hm, Stress gab's noch nie, wenn wir alle stockbesoffen waren. Selbst mit neuen Leuten dabei. Wenn doch, dann war auch gleich wieder Ruhe, ohne dass Fäuste flogen. ( Generell hasse ich Leute die sich betrinken und dann aggro werden... Grrr. Trinken soll Spaß machen, feiern auch, wenn dann irgend ein HuSo im Club Stress macht pisst das fast so dermaßen an, wie wenn der Dj nur Mist macht )
Ich mags nicht betrunken zu sein, ich trinke so lange, bis ich gut und lustig angetrunken bin, das ist ein netter Zustand ^^ Aber dafür halt doch recht oft, muss ich zugeben. 
Mit 14 sah's allerdings bei mir nicht anders aus, als heute, hatte als Kind sehr viele Freiheiten von meinen Eltern... War aber auch nicht schlimm, ich bin nie mit einer Alkoholvergiftung nach hause gekommen, hab in meinem Leben nie von Alkohol alleine (das führe ich nicht weiter aus) gekotzt, hab immer "kontrolliert" getrunken. Heute wie vor 8 Jahren...


----------



## ChaoZ (29. Januar 2012)

Micha77 schrieb:
			
		

> Armes Deutschland wenn sich Leute nichtmal ohne Waffe vor die Tür trauen



Hier im Dorf und in der Kleinstadt kommt man gut ohne klar, aber in der Stadt nebenan fühlt man sich einfach sicherer, wenn man weiß das man sein Gegenüber einschüchtern kann.


----------



## Thallassa (29. Januar 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Hier im Dorf und in der Kleinstadt kommt man gut ohne klar, aber in der Stadt nebenan fühlt man sich einfach sicherer, wenn man weiß das man sein Gegenüber einschüchtern kann.



In was für Ghettos wart ihr denn bitte? ich fühl mich in der Stadt allemal sicherer als in irgend einem Kaff


----------



## Lan_Party (29. Januar 2012)

Thallassa schrieb:
			
		

> In was für Ghettos wart ihr denn bitte? ich fühl mich in der Stadt allemal sicherer als in irgend einem Kaff



Kommt drauf an wo man wohnt. In der Stadt auf dessen Berufsschule ich gehe ist es wirklich schlimm. In der "harten" Gegend geht es schon rauer zu. Brennende Autos, Nazis, Schlägereien etc. Am Busbahnhof gibt es einen kleinen Kiosk + Sanitäre Anlagen. Dort wurden Hakenkreuze an die wände gesprüht. Dort gibt es "Gauner" aller(!) Art. Von Dealern (jeglicher Art) zu Geldfälschern zu Dieben (Autos, Einbruch etc.) bis hin zu Kreditkartenfälscher. Hier bekommt man wirklich alles! Ich persönlich habe mich ihn Berlin (2x 5 tätige Klassenfahrt) sicherer gefühlt als in der Stadt. Solange man hier keine "Kontakte" hat ist man nie auf der sicheren Seite. Ich habe Kontakt zu diversen Leuten also bin ich eig. immer und überall sicher. Unternehmen tue ich nichts mit den Leuten dafür ist mir meine Zukunft zu wichtig.


----------



## ChaoZ (29. Januar 2012)

Ghettos waren das nicht, eine 40.000 Einwohner Stadt, Abends am Bahnhof. Da gab es schon so einige Situationen, in denen in froh war das ich mich hätte verteidigen können, es aber nie musste. Und da ich auch nicht in Diskos, Clubs oder sonstwo rumtreibe (lieber gemütlich in der Gartenhütte bei Kollegen) wird es wohl auch nie zu einer Situation kommen, in der ich von Gewalt Gebrauch machen müsste.
Hier im Dorf kenne ich alle, das einzige was hier mal passiert ist, ist ein Doppelmord letztes Jahr, ist aber nach einer Verfolungsjagd passiert, hat daher nix mit dem Ort zu tun. 

In der Kleinstadt 3km weiter kenne ich auch so ziemlich alle, wenn auch indirekt.


----------



## Micha77 (30. Januar 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Ghettos waren das nicht, eine 40.000 Einwohner Stadt, Abends am Bahnhof. Da gab es schon so einige Situationen, in denen in froh war das ich mich hätte verteidigen können, es aber nie musste. Und da ich auch nicht in Diskos, Clubs oder sonstwo rumtreibe (lieber gemütlich in der Gartenhütte bei Kollegen) wird es wohl auch nie zu einer Situation kommen, in der ich von Gewalt Gebrauch machen müsste.
> Hier im Dorf kenne ich alle, das einzige was hier mal passiert ist, ist ein Doppelmord letztes Jahr, ist aber nach einer Verfolungsjagd passiert, hat daher nix mit dem Ort zu tun.
> 
> In der Kleinstadt 3km weiter kenne ich auch so ziemlich alle, wenn auch indirekt.



Als wir vor paar Jahren nach Braunschweig gezogen snd,gab es einen heftigen Krieg zwischen Russen und Türken,Es gab ein Mordopfer,Da wir Russen sind und mein Bruder zu der Zeit 15 war,hatte meine Mutter die ganze Zeit Angst um ihn,das war ne kack Zeit


----------



## Lan_Party (31. Januar 2012)

Iwi hat jeder Probleme mit den Türken.
Russen vs. Türken
Kurden vs. Türken
Albaner vs. Türken
Deutsche vs. Türken
Ich würde mal sagen das liegt an der falschen Integration. Ich höre im Bus türken sehr deutsch reden dabei zeigen sie auf andere lachen und das ständig.
Einer hat sogar gesagt das ein Deutscher in Deutschland kein Respekt bekommt aber er als Ausländer den meisten.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (31. Januar 2012)

Ich würde mal sagen das ist eine Verallgemeinerung.
Die haben nämlich alle untereinander nochmal Probleme mit einander, also auch Russen vs Albaner etc. und Kurden vs Türken-Problem ist historisch und politisch bedingt.

Das hat mit der Integration erstmal rein garnichts zu tun. Zumal ein nicht geringer Teil der Türken/Kurden/Albaner/Russen etc. durchaus integriert ist.
Dass der Blick der Medien natürlich nur auf den schlechten Beispielen der Gesellschaft ruht ist ja nichts neues.


----------



## Lan_Party (31. Januar 2012)

Das kann wohl gut möglich sein aber das mit den historischen Problemen zwischen Kurden und Türken kann und will ich nicht verstehen!
Ich meine wieso haben dann nicht alle Länder was gegen Deutschland?
Klar gibt es viele Ausländer die sich wirklich gut integrieren aber gerade wenn man mal öfter Probleme mit Ausländern hat kann sich das schnell verallgemeinern. 
Ich kenne viele Ausländer die sich eig. auch gut integriert haben nur wenn ich mal gucke was so in Facebook so geschrieben wird wird einem wirklich übel. Ich meine wer in Deutschland selbst sollte auch deutsch können! 
Ich persönlich bin grammatikalisch nicht der beste aber die deutsche Rechtschreibung sollte man sich beherrschen!


----------



## JensderRoggi (31. Januar 2012)

deleted


----------



## Lan_Party (31. Januar 2012)

JensderRoggi schrieb:
			
		

> Danke!



Wie sollen wir das jetzt verstehen?

PS: Bitte benutze den editier Button. Danke.


----------



## ChaoZ (31. Januar 2012)

Wir haben in einem Stadtteil ein muslimisches Gymnasium, wo zu 99% Türken drauf sind. Warum werden die so von allen anderen Religionen abgeschottet? Bei uns an der Schule sind es zu ca. 85% Christen, eine Handvoll Juden, Baptisten und Moslems.
Wie soll man sich eine eigene Meinung über Religion bilden, wenn man so von ihr eingeschlossen ist?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2012)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Iwi hat jeder Probleme mit den Türken.
> Russen vs. Türken
> Kurden vs. Türken
> Albaner vs. Türken
> ...



Schlechte Integration ist sicherlich ein Thema. Türken kamen schwerpunktmäßig im Rahmen großer Gastarbeiteranwerbungen nach Deutschland - das heißt konzentriert und in großer Zahl. Oftmals wurden sie dann noch geschlossen in für diesen Zweck hochgezogene Siedlungen gesteckt und natürlich hat sich damals niemand um Integrationsmöglichkeiten oder gar Integration selbst gekümmert. Die angeworbenen ihrerseits wurden nach dem Kriterium "Hauptsache billig" ausgewählt.
Resultat:
Eine große Zahl an Leuten aus Bildungsfernen Schichten, ohne Möglichkeit sich in Deutschland zu verständigen und fast ohne Möglichkeit dies zu ändern (ganz ohne Unterstütztung bei etwaigen Änderungsbemühungen) wohnte in z.T. homogenen Vierteln, in denen sie fast ausschließlich Kontakt unter einander und fast gar nicht mit der restlichen Gesellschaft hatten. Schlechtere Bedingungen für Integration gibt es wohl kaum und das zeigt sich, weitervermittelt über mangelnde Sprachkenntnisse der Folgegenerationen und über auf diesem Wege etablierte Parallelstrukturen, auch heute noch. Quasi alle anderen Zuwanderungsgruppen kamen dagegen deutlich feiner verteilt nach Deutschland und waren damit zwangsläufig nicht unter Schicksalsgenossen, sondern gezwungen, sich an die Mehrheitsgesellschaft anzuschließen. (Selbst wenn Gastarbeiter aus Südeuropa z.T. in gleicher Zahl und auf ähnliche Art angeworben wurden, trafen dann in Deutschland trotzdem ein Spanier, ein Italiener und ein Grieche aufeinander und auf die deutsche Gesellschaft und hatten die Wahl, ob sie sich auf spanisch, italienisch, griechisch oder deutsch als gemeinsame Grundlage eignen wollen - und letzteres ist am sinnvollsten. Bei drei Türken gibt es eine sehr einfache Alternative). Und viele andere Zuwanderergruppen, die als Flüchtlinge, Bildungstouristen oder gar als Spezialisten nach Deutschland kamen (vor allem aus dem Asiatischen Raum) haben auch einen viel höheren Anteil an gut gebildeten Menschen bereits in der ersten Generation. (und wie wir alle Wissen: Der Bildungsniveau in Deutschland ist leider sehr stark an dass der Eltern gekoppelt)

Man sollte aber auch aufpassen, dass man nicht einer Statistik glaubt, die man nicht selbst gefälscht hat:
Türkischstämmige bilden schlichtweg den größten Teil unter den ansässigen Personen mit Migrationshintergrund. Und die Leute tendieren (z.T. gerade wegen der großen Zahl) auch noch dazu, jeden als "Türken" einzustufen, der ihnen als Migrant vorkommt, selbst wenn es ein Deutscher mit libanesischen Vorfahren ist. 
Resultat: Es laufen sehr viel mehr "sogeannten "Türken"" herum, als "sogenannte Russen", "Kurden" (werden erst recht als Türken gezählt),... . Also trifft man rein statistisch häufiger auf einen Türken, einen türkischstämmigen oder einen "Türken", mit dem es Probleme geben könnte, als auf ein Mitglied irgend einer anderen Gruppe. Und die Leute haben nicht, wie von dir geschrieben, "Probleme mit Türken", sondern in der Regel einmal ein Problem mit einem Türken. (in manchen Regionen und bei manchen Personen auch häufiger - aber eben immer mit ein paar Leuten, nicht mit der großen türkischstämmigen Gemeinschaft als solchen)





ChaoZ schrieb:


> Wir haben in einem Stadtteil ein muslimisches Gymnasium, wo zu 99% Türken drauf sind.


 

Was ist bitte schön ein "muslimisches Gymnasium"?
(oder wohnst du zufällig in der Nähe der einzigen Privatschule dieser Art in ganz Europa?)


----------



## Lan_Party (31. Januar 2012)

Dann verallgemeinern wir das einfach damit es zu keinen Missverständnissen kommt.
Viele Ausländer/Aussiedler bekommen Hartz IV. Das finde ich persönlich nicht unbedingt schlimm ABER das liegt wahrscheinlich daran das sie keine lust haben deutsch zu lernen! Ich finde es unverschämt! Als Vater/Mutter möchte man das beste für den Nachwuchs und das wäre sich vernünftig zu Integrieren. Die Kinder können kein Deutsch und bekommen so erst recht kein Ausbildung. Ich denke nicht das die Eltern das wollen. 

In der nächstligenden Stadt haben wir ein jüdisches Gymnasium. Finde ich persönlich sinnlos. Da kann man genauso gut Schulen für Ausländer/Aussiedler errichten die besonders betreut werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2012)

Jeder will das beste für seine Kinder, aber gerade Eltern von sprachlich/finanziell/bildungstechnisch (gerne auch alle drei - denn das geht in Deutschland halt schnell Hand in Hand) benachteiligten Familien sind die letzten, die ihre Kinder besonders gut unterstützen könnten. Der relative Nachteil bleibt somit (auch wenn Einzelbeispiele immer wieder zeigen, dass es prinzipiell besser geht. Nur: Der Flüchtlingsson, der erfolgreicher Kleinunternehmer wird, obwohl seine Eltern anfangs nichtmal schreiben könnten, ist eben genauso die eine Ausnahme von der Regel, wie der Sohn des deutschen Abteilungsleiters, der Multimillionär wird).

Ich hatte übrigens eine französische Schule in der Nachbarschaft. Sowas existiert also durchaus, alle bauen in der Fremde gerne Parallelstrukturen auf. (Man gucke sich diverse Auswandererdokus zu Deutschen an, die ggf. kein Wort der Sprache des Ziellandes sprechen und dann eine Bude mit deutscher Bratwurst aufmachen und sich bei Deutschen vor Ort erkunden, wo sie eine deutsche Bäckerei für deutsches Brot finden. Dagegen ist der Klischee-"Döner-Türke" noch ein Musterbeispiel für Integration  )
Aber muslimische Gymnasien sind mir vollkommen neu. (Und wären imho, wie alle religiös definierten Bildungseinrichtungen, äußerst bedenklich)


----------



## ChaoZ (31. Januar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ist bitte schön ein "muslimisches Gymnasium"?
> (oder wohnst du zufällig in der Nähe der einzigen Privatschule dieser Art in ganz Europa?)


 
Kann gut sein, dass ich da was missverstehe! Meine Klasse musste mal, da keine Sporthalle an unserem Gymnasium frei war, mit dem Bus an besagtes Gymnasium fahren und wir haben dort ausschließlich türkisch/kurdische Jungs und Mädchen gesehen. Die allermeisten Mädchen trugen ein Kopftuch und schienen Moslems zu sein. Auch die Lehrer sprechen alle türkisch, unterrichten aber natürlich auf Deutsch. Einer meiner Klassenkameraden mit türkischer Abstammung ging da früher auf die Schule, ich werde mich nochmal genauer bei ihm informieren.
Meine Eltern sind auch aus Russland nach Deutschland emigriert, haben aber schon dort Deutsch gelernt da meine Urgroßeltern Deutsche waren, die nach Russland ausgewandert sind. Daher fiel die Immigration hier relativ leicht.


----------



## Lan_Party (31. Januar 2012)

Da kann man sagen das sich die deutschen schlecht integrieren. Diese "dokus" habe ich auch mal gesehen. Seit Jahren in Spanien leben und keine 5 Sätze sprechen können. 
Gerade in Deutschland sollten Leute mit migrationshintergrund gefördert werden. Wer die Hilfe nicht annehmen möchte soll selber sehen wie er zurecht kommt.
Mal eine Frage: Dürfen Personen die nicht nur einmal im Gefängniss waren an einer Schule als Sozialpädagoge arbeiten?


----------



## Micha77 (31. Januar 2012)

Integration ist son Thema,ich denke ein Problem für mich auch z.B in Deutschland bin ich der Russe und wenn ich in Russland im Urlaub bin ich der Deutsche.Ich hasse das


----------



## Lan_Party (31. Januar 2012)

Micha77 schrieb:
			
		

> Integration ist son Thema,ich denke ein Problem für mich auch z.B in Deutschland bin ich der Russe und wenn ich in Russland im Urlaub bin ich der Deutsche.Ich hasse das



Eigentlich ist ist Deutschland jeder deutscher solange auf seinem Perso Staatsangehörigkeit: Deutsch steht.
Ein Freund von mir ist Kroate und auf seinem Perso steht Kroatisch und Deutsch. Das konnte er sich aussuchen. Er möchte erst "deutscher" werden wenn Kroatien in die EU kommt das ich persönlich aber schlecht finde. Ich sehe dort das gleiche Problem wie bei Griechenland. Er aber nicht.


----------



## ChaoZ (31. Januar 2012)

Micha77 schrieb:
			
		

> Integration ist son Thema,ich denke ein Problem für mich auch z.B in Deutschland bin ich der Russe und wenn ich in Russland im Urlaub bin ich der Deutsche.Ich hasse das



Ist bei mir genau so. Finde ich aber nicht schlimm. Jeder aus meiner Schule weiß, dass ich "Russe" bin (habe keinen russischen Pass, noch nie da gewohnt und bin da auch nicht geboren), das gehört zu meiner Person dazu. 
Ich sehe mich selbst als Deutscher, genau wie meine Eltern und alle meine Vorfahren Deutsche sind.


----------



## Micha77 (31. Januar 2012)

In meinem Pass steht Deutsch


----------



## Lan_Party (31. Januar 2012)

@ ChaoZ True Story and same here!

@ micha77 Du bist halt Deutscher wie fast(!) alle Ausländer/Aussiedler. Nur wenn du aussiehst wie ein Türke oder Russisch sprichst bist du automatisch türke bzw. Russe.


----------



## Micha77 (31. Januar 2012)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> @ ChaoZ True Story and same here!
> 
> @ micha77 Du bist halt Deutscher wie fast(!) alle Ausländer/Aussiedler. Nur wenn du aussiehst wie ein Türke oder Russisch sprichst bist du automatisch türke bzw. Russe.



Ich sehe Deutsch aus bin sogar blond.zwar braune augen  aber trotzdem. Und Deutsch behersche ich auh besser als 80% der gleichaltrigen... Trotzdem so im Freundeskreis das is Micha der Russe oder so


----------



## Seeefe (31. Januar 2012)

Micha77 schrieb:


> Ich sehe Deutsch aus bin sogar blond.zwar braune augen  aber trotzdem. Und Deutsch behersche ich auh besser als 80% der gleichaltrigen... Trotzdem so im Freundeskreis das is Micha der Russe oder so


 
Ha das kenn ich  Habe selbst polnische Eltern, bin aber in DE geboren. Meine Freund kennen mich, wissen halt das ich polnische Wurzeln habe also bin ich wenn wir was trinken gehen immer der Pole  oder wenn wir halt durch die Straßen ziehn  

Leute die mich noch net gut kennen und dann erfahren das ich polnische Wurzeln habe, sagen dann:"Alos das hätte ich ja nie gedacht, für mich bist du eig, der deutscheste Deutsche denn ich kenne"  

Aber man, also ich jtz z.b., mache auch selbst Witze über meine polnischen Wurzeln


----------



## Re4dt (31. Januar 2012)

Hab den Thread gerade zufällig entdeckt. Möchte auch mal was los werden. Nun ich bin 15 Jahre alt und bin von der Nationalität her Türke. Wenn ihr grad bei schon diesem Thema seit. Die hier genannten Probleme gibt es hier 27k Einwohner Stadt leider auch. Ich für meinen Teil HASSE! genau diese Art von Vollidioten abgrundtief und würde jeden einzeln einsperren. Genau aus diesem Grunde wenn ich jemand sage ich bin Türke, wird gleich verallgemeinert wie "Omg du assi!" usw. Ich bin jedes Jahr in de Türkei und die dort lebenden Menschen sind überhaupt nicht so drauf. Sogar DIE machen sich über diese Deppen lustig. 
Was mich (Persönlich Meinung)zudem auch zur Weißglut bringt wenn Kurden und Aleviten auch als "Türken" abgestempelt werden. 
Und wenn ich schon Höre das sich diese Vollidioten seit neustem Azzlack nennen steht mir das Wasser bis zum Hals. *FACEPALM*



			
				Micha77 schrieb:
			
		

> Integration ist son Thema,ich denke ein Problem für mich auch z.B in Deutschland bin ich der Russe und wenn ich in Russland im Urlaub bin ich der Deutsche.Ich hasse das


True Story. Geht mir genauso hier bin ich der Türke und in der Türkei der "Almanci" zu Deutsch der deutsche


----------



## Micha77 (31. Januar 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:
			
		

> Ha das kenn ich  Habe selbst polnische Eltern, bin aber in DE geboren. Meine Freund kennen mich, wissen halt das ich polnische Wurzeln habe also bin ich wenn wir was trinken gehen immer der Pole  oder wenn wir halt durch die Straßen ziehn
> 
> Leute die mich noch net gut kennen und dann erfahren das ich polnische Wurzeln habe, sagen dann:"Alos das hätte ich ja nie gedacht, für mich bist du eig, der deutscheste Deutsche denn ich kenne"
> 
> ...



Ich liebe Russenwitze     Morgens halb 10 in Russland:Weib meine Wodka is leer 
Joa bei meinen Eltern merkt man das sie nicht Deutsch sind bei mir nicht[QUOTE="Re4dt"

True Story. Geht mir genauso hier bin ich der Türke und in der Türkei der "Almanci" zu Deutsch der deutsche[/QUOTE]



Da hab ich letztens den Tollen Film   Alemanya gesehen


----------



## Seeefe (31. Januar 2012)

Micha77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich liebe Russenwitze     Morgens halb 10 in Russland:Weib meine Wodka is leer
> Joa bei meinen Eltern merkt man das sie nicht Deutsch sind bei mir nicht



Jo. Meinw eltern erkennt man auch sofort  jaja solche witze kommen morgens auch


----------



## Lan_Party (31. Januar 2012)

Das ist ebent das Problem. Alles wird einfach aok vwrallgemeinert. Aber was wahr ist das die Integration nur schleppend funktioniert.


----------



## Micha77 (31. Januar 2012)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ebent das Problem. Alles wird einfach aok vwrallgemeinert. Aber was wahr ist das die Integration nur schleppend funktioniert.



Ich will eigtl garnet Deutsch sein. Ich kann mich nicht mit einem Land identifizieren das einem Menschen der 150 Kinder vergewaltigt hat nur 7 Jahre Knast aufbrummt


----------



## winner961 (1. Februar 2012)

Also ich bin auch halb tscheche und werde am liebsten von den Leuten als Nazi abgestempelt weil ich Springerstiefel trage und ne Schwarze Lederjacke und eben relativ kurze Haare hab ( zurzeit nicht sonst schon ) und weil jeder der Metal hört ein Nazi ist Ne ist klar oder ? . Das Problem mit der türkisch sprachigen Bevölkerungsschicht kenne ich auch deshalb bin ich auch wirklich fast immer ein Messer meistens ein Springmesser ( us Army und ein neueres ) dabei da ich schon so oft von leuten aus dieser Gruppe zusammengeschlagen worden bin das ich sehr wütend bin und auch aggressiv wenn man mich falsch anspricht . Eine lustige Gesichte ich komme Heim aus der Schule und warte auf den Bus . Da kommt plötzlich ein stark angetrunkener Türkischer Junge der eineinhalb köpfe kleiner war und beschimpft mich als Hurensohn und Mutterficker ( entschuldigt die Ausdrucksweise es war aber so ) und ich beachte ihn nicht dann zieht er an meiner Lederjacke und das hasse ich abgrundtief . Sofort reagiere ich drauf und dann liegt er drei Sekunden später am Boden mit gebrochener Nase und fast luftleeren Lungen . Dann kamen noch zwei Türken und haben ihn weggezogen als er dann nicht aufstehen konnte . Ich bin normalerweise ein sehr ruhiger Mensch doch ich habe eine Krankheit dich mich ab und an zu schnelle Reaktionen treffen lässt aber ich dachte mir in dem Moment auch das er es. Icht anders verdient hat . So das war die kleine Geschichte .

Ps Witze : wer geh wann die erste Tour de France ??? Die erste deutsche Panzerdivision


----------



## Micha77 (1. Februar 2012)

winner961 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin auch halb tscheche und werde am liebsten von den Leuten als Nazi abgestempelt weil ich Springerstiefel trage und ne Schwarze Lederjacke und eben relativ kurze Haare hab ( zurzeit nicht sonst schon ) und weil jeder der Metal hört ein Nazi ist Ne ist klar oder ? .



Letztens hat mich ein dunkelhäutiger Mitmensch der nur bei Facebook eier hat die ganze zeit angeschrieben und beleidigt und dann hat er mih auf einmal als nazi beschimpft und dann hab ich halt geantwortet das es nicht daran liegt das ich was gegen ihn sage weil er ***** sondern weil er einfach ein spasti ist.
Dann hat er mich in der Schule nochma als Nazi bezeichnet und dann hab ich paar nal meine sprüche gebracht nun ist er zu dem Vizerektor gzerannt und ratet wer morgen auf den arsch kriegt? Ich natürlich,ich hoffe nur ich krieg keine konferenz


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Februar 2012)

winner961 schrieb:


> deshalb bin ich auch wirklich fast immer ein Messer meistens ein Springmesser ( us Army und ein neueres ) dabei da ich schon so oft von leuten aus dieser Gruppe zusammengeschlagen worden bin das ich sehr wütend bin und auch aggressiv wenn man mich falsch anspricht
> ...
> dann zieht er an meiner Lederjacke und das hasse ich abgrundtief . Sofort reagiere ich drauf und dann liegt er drei Sekunden später am Boden mit gebrochener Nase und fast luftleeren Lungen



Findest du es nicht ein bißchen merkwürdig, das Mitführen von Stichwaffen damit zu begründen, dass du dich nicht beherrschen kannst und andere Leute ins Krankenhaus prügelst? 
(womit wir nach einiger Zeit mal wieder ganz nah am Thema Erziehung sind  )



> Ps Witze : wer geh wann die erste Tour de France ??? Die erste deutsche Panzerdivision


 
Solche "Witze" bitte im Zaum halten.


----------



## JensderRoggi (1. Februar 2012)

deleted


----------



## Lan_Party (1. Februar 2012)

JensderRoggi schrieb:
			
		

> Danke im Sinne von "schön, dass das angesprochen bzw. gesagt wurde"
> 
> Mit der App krieg ich das edit nicht hin :-/



Alles klar.
Müsste gehen. Einfach auf deinen Post etwas länger gedrückt halten. Dann auf editieren.

@ ryuven Wenn die Eltern im sein Aussehen verbieten und Ihn nach diversen Waffen durchsuchen würden wäre es ein Zeichen von Missvertrauen.


----------



## Micha77 (1. Februar 2012)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar.
> Müsste gehen. Einfach auf deinen Post etwas länger gedrückt halten. Dann auf editieren.
> 
> @ ryuven Wenn die Eltern im sein Aussehen verbieten und Ihn nach diversen Waffen durchsuchen würden wäre es ein Zeichen von Missvertrauen.



Ein bisschen Misstrauen muss da sein...


----------



## Lan_Party (1. Februar 2012)

Micha77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein bisschen Misstrauen muss da sein...



Meine Mutter bleibt immer so lange wach bis ich wieder zu Hause bin. Das ist kein Misstrauen eher möchte Sie wissen das ich überhaupt gesund nach Hause gekommen bin.


----------



## DarthLAX (2. Februar 2012)

boah, wenn meine eltern das gemacht hätten (wach bleiben) dann hätten die oft sehr wenig schlaf gehabt  (ich sag nur 4 uhr morgens oder sowas in der art)

und ne "stichwaffe" führe ich auch meist mit (ein ein-hand-taschenmesser - warum?...weil ich früher in der schule gemobbed wurde und auch schon mal fast in der stadt zusammengeschlagen worden währe (traurigerweise in der nähe des heims für ASYLBEWERBER (!) - und das waren auch welche von da....und das obwohl ich weder nazi bin (hasse die!), noch aussehe wie einer (ich hab halt weiße hautfarbe...aber keine springerstiefel (sind unbequem ^^) und auch keine glatze oder so) und sogar ausländer - die vernünftig sind (d.h. ich habe nix gegen asyl-bewerber falls sie nen "echten" grund haben hier zu sein....egal ob politisch verfolgt oder vor nem krieg geflohen oder sowas in der art)....hatte zum glück - weil ich, ich gebe es ja zu, ein wenig paranoid bin...wobei, ist es paranoia, wenn sie wirklich hinter einem her sind? - ein messer in der tasche und als es dann 3 waren die auch noch größer waren als ich (körpergröße, nicht alter) hab ich dann halt mein messer (damals nen butterfly) gezogen und gemeint das wir uns jetzt kloppen könnten, wenn sie das unbedingt wollten....die haben daraufhin das weite gesuch...ohne messer währe wohl das krankenhaus mein ziel gewesen .....

mfg LAX
ps: d.h. nix gegen leute die eine messer mit sich rum tragen


----------



## ChaoZ (2. Februar 2012)

Ich habe noch nie in meinem ganzen Leben Streit mit jemanden angefangen, und dass werde ich auch nicht. Es gibt aber (zuviele) Leute die anders denken, und bei solchen zögere ich nicht was das angeht. Ich bin da ähnlich wie einer aus meiner Schule. Der wurde mal auf dem Schulweg von 3 Leuten angegriffen und verprügelt, sodass er in's Krankenhaus musste. Da Anzeige und so weiter nix gebracht hat, hat er sich einen der Schläger gepackt als er alleine war und mit einer Metallstange draufgedroschen. Der Junge musste dann zur Notaufnahme. Für so etwas habe ich keinerlei Mitleid, und ich würde es ehrlich gesagt ähnlich machen. Ich muss dazu sagen, mir wurden noch nie wirklich Schläge angedroht. Ich wurde einmal mit einem Messer bedroht, da hatte ich einen Typen unterschätzt. Wir konnten das ganze aber ohne Gewalt regeln. Wenn sich nun einer aber entscheiden würde, mir Schmerzen zufügen zu wollen, würde ich ihm das Zehnfach ganz feige zurückzahlen.


----------



## Lan_Party (2. Februar 2012)

Solche Leute müsste man Anzeigen und der Prozess sollte innerhalb von einer Woche vollstreckt werden. Sonst dauert das ein halbes Jahr also lernt man nichts draus.

Wenn man diese Leute verhaut ist man kaum besser als die aber dafür wissen sie das sie es zurückbekommen.


----------



## ChaoZ (2. Februar 2012)

Das stimmt, aber was soll man sonst tun, als zurück zu schlagen?


----------



## Lan_Party (2. Februar 2012)

Anzeigen. Dafür sollte so ein Prozess schnell bearbeitet werden. Man lernt ja nichts draus aber wenn man jetzt eine Anzeige deswegen bekommt ist man selbst schuld. 
Ein Kollege von mir muss aussagen wegen einer Schlägerei. Das hat fast 6 Monate gedauert!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2012)

Wie wärs mit Anzeigen bzw. Provokationen in Zukunft ganz vermeiden?



Lan_Party schrieb:


> @ ryuven Wenn die Eltern im sein Aussehen verbieten und Ihn nach diversen Waffen durchsuchen würden wäre es ein Zeichen von Missvertrauen.



Ich sprach nicht von Verboten und Durchsuchungen, ich kritisierte die grundlegende Einstellung.


----------



## Lan_Party (2. Februar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs mit Anzeigen bzw. Provokationen in Zukunft ganz vermeiden?


Unter was verstehst du den Provokation? Kleiden sollte sich jeder dürfen wie es will auch wenn es "asozial" aussieht. 
Wenn ich ohne Grund verhauen/bedroht werde soll ich nichts tun? Ich muss mich doch "verteidigen" können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2012)

Dafür müsste man sich den jeweiligen Einzelfall angucken.
99+% der Bevölkerung schaffen es irgendwie, über Jahrzehnte hinweg nicht ein einziges mal in eine Schlägerei verwickelt zu werden. Scheint also nichts menschenunmögliches zu sein. Wenn es trotzdem jemand regelmäßig passiert und dass nicht daran liegt, dass er einzelnen Schlägertypen zwangsläufig begegnet (die, wie gesagt, anzeigen), besteht erstmal der Verdacht, dass er wohl eine Teilschuld hat. Weiter oben hat winner z.B. beschrieben, wie ein paar Pöbeleien eines Besoffenen (die passieren nun wirklich immer mal wieder Leuten, die sich in die Nähe von Besoffenen begeben) damit geendet hat, dass er selbigen krankenhausreif geprügelt hat. In dem Fall könnte man wohl ganz klar sagen: Wer sich nicht so stark betrinkt, dass er die Selbstkontrolle verliert bzw. wer schlichtweg keine Schlägerei beginnt, endet nicht in einer Schlägerei.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Februar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer sich nicht so stark betrinkt, dass er die Selbstkontrolle verliert bzw. wer schlichtweg keine Schlägerei beginnt, endet nicht in einer Schlägerei.


 
Einfach mal weggehen sollte auch auch mal ins Auge gefasst werden, dadurch kann man eine Schlägerei ebenfalls aus dem Weg gehen.


----------



## Lan_Party (2. Februar 2012)

Dann sollte man mit diesen Leuten versuchen zu reden und herausfinden wo deren Problem liegt. Leider ist es aber so das ihre Worte aus Fäusten bestehen. Wenn man es mal schafft mit ihnen "vernünftig" zu reden haben die meisten einfach keinen Grund. Man sucht sich den schwächsten und solange dieser nichts dagegen unternimmt wird er halt weiter fertig gemacht.

Zu der Situation mit dem betrunkenen muss ich aber auch sagen das man sowas ignorieren sollte (fast) egal was passiert. Einen betrunken schlägt man nicht nieder. Ich persönlich und wirklich alle(!) meine Kollegen finden sowas unehrenhaft. Wenn es wirklich eskalieren sollte passiert es halt aber dafür muss der betrunkene schon mit Flaschen werfen o.ä. bevor mal eine bekommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Februar 2012)

Wenn du oder deine Bekannte, mit denen du unterwegs bist, von einem Betrunkenen angepöbelt wirst, rufst du die ausführende Gewalt, dafür ist sie da. Die kümmert sich um das Problem.
Ich würde mich schon nicht mal auf eine Diskussion einlassen, egal ob Besoffener, rechter Schläger oder eine Gruppe Ausländer.


----------



## Lan_Party (2. Februar 2012)

Ich denke nicht das du in jeder Situation schnell ein Handy zücken kannst und ebent deinen (angeblichen) Freund&Helfer anrufen kannst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Februar 2012)

Ich komme erst gar nicht in die Situation die ausführende Gewalt zu rufen und wieso sollten sie nicht Freund & Helfer sein?
Hast du Probleme mit den Leuten in Uniform und dem Licht aufm Dach?


----------



## ChaoZ (2. Februar 2012)

Ich versuche jeglichem Ärger aus dem Weg zu gehen, manche nennen mich vielleicht feige weil ich um 23 Uhr am Samstag Abend nicht mit Essen holen kommen möchte, aber ich bin lieber zu vorsichtig. Und ich habe keinesfalls etwas gegen Polizisten. Nur sollte da am Abend in Nähe des Bahnhofs auch irgendwo einer rumlaufen... Wenn man jedoch jemanden wegen Körperverletzung anzeigt, der sagen wir 15 ist, zieht sich das ganze meist elendig in die Länge und meist kommt nix dabei raus. So habe ich es jedenfalls bis jetzt mitbekommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2012)

Wenn zu ein und derseleben Person mehrere Anzeigen im Monat eingehen, dann kommt da schon was bei raus. Wenn natürlich jeder denkt "ach, ehe ich zur Polizei gehe sorge ich doch lieber selbst für ein bißchen mehr Gewalt auf der Straße"...


@Lan_Party: In jeder Situation sicherlich nicht. Vermutlich in keiner der wirklich entscheidendenen. Aber wie gesagt: Wie oft (und wie) bitte schön kommt ihr überhaupt in solche Situationen?


----------



## Lan_Party (3. Februar 2012)

@ Quanti Ja habe ich. Die hier in der Umgebung jedenfalls machen nichts bzw. sind nie da wenn man sie mal braucht. Es kommt öfter mal zu Eskalation in manchen Gegenden aber wie oft sie man da die Polizei?

@ ChaoZ True Story! Es zieht sich in die Länge und dabei kommt nur eine kleine Geldstrafe bei raus. 

@ruyven Ich persönlich komme eher selten ihn solche Situationen besser gesagt gar nicht weil mich die meisten Leute kennen. Aber es gibt Orte bzw. Plätze da ist es schon fast normal wenn jemand auf der Straße verhauen wird oder ein Auto brennt. Dazu kommt der Alkohol. Habe schon erlebt das einer sich fast mit einem seiner Freunde geschlagen hat weil er ihn nicht wiedererkannt hat! Bei einem ist es schon passiert. Zu viel betrunken, aus "Spaß" bissl Kloppen und auf einmal liegt einer im Krankenhaus und kann sein Augenlicht verlieren, linke Gesichtshälfte nicht mehr bewegen und die Mimik verlieren. Er hat es gut überstanden. Der Fehler sein Kollege war Sport-Boxer o.ä. und ins Fitnessstudio gehen hier einige. Was aber auch so ist das die meinen sie wären so hart anfangen zu weinen und nach der Mutter rufen wenn die Polizei sie abholt.


----------



## DarthLAX (3. Februar 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber was soll man sonst tun, als zurück zu schlagen?


 
dieser meinung bin ich auch - wobei es nicht immer schläge sein müssen, so jemanden bloß zu stellen vor seinen "freunden" (oft haben solche bullies keine freunde, sondern nur "associates" die denen nicht helfen wenn wer mal stärker ist) reicht oft aus...hatte mal so nen fall, einer hat mir mehr oder weniger ne tür in die fresse gehauen (ich konnte noch mit den armen blocken, sonst währe es wohl nasenbluten oder sogar ne gebrochene nase gewesen)...aber:

am nächsten tag war es extremst kalt draußen, ich hatte einen eimer eiskaltes wasser und 2 freunde die den typen für mich fest gehalten haben (haben vor der schule auf den gewartet) und ich habe ihn dann genüßlich unter wasser gesetzt ....der dürfte den rest des vormittages in der schule pitsch-nass gewesen sein und konnte so z.B. zur pause auch net raus gehen....wobei man dazu sagen muss, das petzen damals (er hat es probiert - ich aber auch, da ich die schuljahre davor gemobbed wurde....5-9 klasse am gymi) net wirklich klappte (die lehrer haben zwar ja, ist ok gesagt, aber halt nix unternommen...zuviel aufwand wahrscheinlich!) und er mich so auch net hin hängen konnte (sonst hätte ich es wohl auch mit schlägen bzw. der androhung solcher probieren müssen....währe es sommer gewesen hätte ich den in den bach neben der schule geworfen ....aber es war winter wie gesagt und der bach war gefrohren  ^^ deshalb auch der eimer (den ich mir vom hausmeister geborgt hatte - um "ne sauerei weg zu machen"  ^^)

mfg LAX


----------



## Seeefe (3. Februar 2012)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> dieser meinung bin ich auch - wobei es nicht immer schläge sein müssen, so jemanden bloß zu stellen vor seinen "freunden" (oft haben solche bullies keine freunde, sondern nur "associates" die denen nicht helfen wenn wer mal stärker ist) reicht oft aus...hatte mal so nen fall, einer hat mir mehr oder weniger ne tür in die fresse gehauen (ich konnte noch mit den armen blocken, sonst währe es wohl nasenbluten oder sogar ne gebrochene nase gewesen)...aber:
> 
> am nächsten tag war es extremst kalt draußen, ich hatte einen eimer eiskaltes wasser und 2 freunde die den typen für mich fest gehalten haben (haben vor der schule auf den gewartet) und ich habe ihn dann genüßlich unter wasser gesetzt ....der dürfte den rest des vormittages in der schule pitsch-nass gewesen sein und konnte so z.B. zur pause auch net raus gehen....wobei man dazu sagen muss, das petzen damals (er hat es probiert - ich aber auch, da ich die schuljahre davor gemobbed wurde....5-9 klasse am gymi) net wirklich klappte (die lehrer haben zwar ja, ist ok gesagt, aber halt nix unternommen...zuviel aufwand wahrscheinlich!) und er mich so auch net hin hängen konnte (sonst hätte ich es wohl auch mit schlägen bzw. der androhung solcher probieren müssen....währe es sommer gewesen hätte ich den in den bach neben der schule geworfen ....aber es war winter wie gesagt und der bach war gefrohren  ^^ deshalb auch der eimer (den ich mir vom hausmeister geborgt hatte - um "ne sauerei weg zu machen"  ^^)
> 
> mfg LAX


----------



## Lan_Party (3. Februar 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:
			
		

>



Den Lehrern ist das echt zu viel aufwand. Die interessiert es kaum was die Schüler machen die ermahnen einen und fertig. Schulordnung abschreiben oder eine Seite "wieso ich xyz nicht darf" schreiben.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Februar 2012)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Den Lehrern ist das echt zu viel aufwand. Die interessiert es kaum was die Schüler machen die ermahnen einen und fertig. Schulordnung abschreiben oder eine Seite "wieso ich xyz nicht darf" schreiben.


 
Was sollen die sonst machen?

Man kann die Eltern noch anschreiben und im Extremfall jemanden nahelegen die Schule zu wechseln.

Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich DarthLAX's verhalten ansatzweise gutheiße. (Naja, wer sich schon Darth nennt...)


----------



## Sperrfeuer (3. Februar 2012)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Den Lehrern ist das echt zu viel aufwand. Die interessiert es kaum was die Schüler machen die ermahnen einen und fertig. Schulordnung abschreiben oder eine Seite "wieso ich xyz nicht darf" schreiben.



Was zum Geier war/ist das denn für ne Schule?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Februar 2012)

Eine relativ normale...


----------



## Lan_Party (3. Februar 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> Was zum Geier war/ist das denn für ne Schule?



Es ist eine Haupt- und Realschule. Eine der besten der Grafschaft oder so (angeblich).
Seit 2 Jahren ist es so das die Probleme zur/zum Schulpsychologin/en geschickt werden damit sind die Lehrer das Problem los. Es gibt auch eine Raucherecke in der die Schüler rauchen aber nicht dürfen. Die Lehrer gucken ab und zu mal aber erwischt werden Schüler eher selten und wenn sie erwischt werden gibt es einen Anruf an die Eltern. Das schreckt die Schüler aber nicht ab.
Lehrer können mit dem Fahrstuhl fahren oder die Treppen benutzen Schüler müssen immer die Treppen nutzen die sowieso einfach extrem überfüllt sind und kein Lehrer weist die Schüler ein. Teilweise lässt man das die Flaschen liegen die man in der Schule kaufen kann und bei dem durcheinander gehen ertliche Flaschen kaputt.
Aber dafür gibt es dort auch einige Lehrer mit denen der Unterricht wirklich Spaß macht!
@ Hans Ich würde beim erstemal eine Verwarnung vergeben. Beim 2. mal nachsitzen und beim 3. mal kommen die Eltern dazu. Das kommt aber auch immer auf die Größe des Vergehens an. Wer die Schüler und den Unterricht in Aufruhr bringt muss Konsequenzen dafür tragen.


----------



## DarthLAX (3. Februar 2012)

hey nix gegen Darth...

und "gut heißen": wenn du 4 jahre gemobbed wurdest und dann an ne neue schule kommst, dann willst du dir auch nix mehr gefallen lassen, oder? - vor allem wenn du dann freunde in der eigenen klasse hast (hatte an meiner alten schule nur freund in den parallel klassen) die dir helfen und meinen: komm schon, den schnappen wir uns jetzt....im nachhinein geben ich zu, das das vll keine sehr "erwachsene" reaktion war, aber sie hat funktioniert und der jenige hat mich danach auf ewig (schulzeit halt) in ruhe gelassen (musste nur "kaltes wasser" sagen und ruhe war wenn er anfing zu stänkern/pöbeln)

mfg LAX
ps: bei mir war es ein privates (klösterliches) gymnasium das angeblich soooooo super ist und damals IMHO der größte mist war (kaputtes equipment in den räumen, dreckige toiletten, tische unter denen kaugummis überall klebten, löcher im dach der turnhalle (ok die wurden schnell gefixed ^^), equipment (vor allem PC-Saal) das knapp ein jahrzehnt (ok vll net ganz) out of date war, lehrer denen die schüler am hintern vorbei gingen und die sogar mit büchern/kreide nach uns warfen (das war zwar nur einer, aber ich nehme den als abschreckendes beispiel) und uns zusammengebrüllt haben, das man das im stockwerk über uns und unter uns noch gehört hat etc. und dann hatte diese dumme schule noch nachmittags unterricht - jeden tag, ausser mittwoch - und so weiter (bin deshalb absoluter gegner von nachmittags-schule - würde niemanden da hin schicken, da währe es mir lieber das jenige kind hängt "auf der straße" ab - wobei man das auch verhindern kann, indem man vernünftige PC/konsolen-ausstattung besorgt etc. IMHO)....auch sollten wir im nachmittags-unterricht auch HA machen können (zumindest in den vorgesehenen stunden - aber nicht nur solche waren am nachmittag, sondern auch anderes...von latein über mathe bis hin zu geschichte etc.) und selbst das war dann net möglich, weil es ständig laut war und man so z.B. mathe nicht machen konnte (konzentration)...deshalb vertraue ich auch keinen personen in die irgendwelche positionen inne haben in denen man eigentlich vertrauen entgegen bekommt (polizei, feuerwehr etc.))


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Februar 2012)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> hey nix gegen Darth...


Ich fand nur die Anspielung auf die Sith im Namen interessant in der Kombination bin dem beschriebenen Verhalten.


----------



## Lan_Party (3. Februar 2012)

Also bei uns kann(!) man wenn man will Nachmittags an AG's teilnehmen. Leider war das ihn meiner Zeit dort nicht so aber es hat sich einiges gebessert! Cafeteria und die umfangreiche AG's!
Bei uns an der Schule sitzen wir freiwillig länger in der Schule und lernen. Aber das ist ja auch kein muss.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (3. Februar 2012)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Es ist eine Haupt- und Realschule. Eine der besten der Grafschaft oder so (angeblich).
> Seit 2 Jahren ist es so das die Probleme zur/zum Schulpsychologin/en geschickt werden damit sind die Lehrer das Problem los. Es gibt auch eine Raucherecke in der die Schüler rauchen aber nicht dürfen. Die Lehrer gucken ab und zu mal aber erwischt werden Schüler eher selten und wenn sie erwischt werden gibt es einen Anruf an die Eltern. Das schreckt die Schüler aber nicht ab.
> Lehrer können mit dem Fahrstuhl fahren oder die Treppen benutzen Schüler müssen immer die Treppen nutzen die sowieso einfach extrem überfüllt sind und kein Lehrer weist die Schüler ein. Teilweise lässt man das die Flaschen liegen die man in der Schule kaufen kann und bei dem durcheinander gehen ertliche Flaschen kaputt.
> Aber dafür gibt es dort auch einige Lehrer mit denen der Unterricht wirklich Spaß macht!
> @ Hans Ich würde beim erstemal eine Verwarnung vergeben. Beim 2. mal nachsitzen und beim 3. mal kommen die Eltern dazu. Das kommt aber auch immer auf die Größe des Vergehens an. Wer die Schüler und den Unterricht in Aufruhr bringt muss Konsequenzen dafür tragen.


Da wurde bei uns am Gymnasium (Berlin) ja richtig fett durchgegriffen.
Ergo gabs quasi die letzten 6 Jahre keine wirklichen Handgreiflichkeiten, da hagelte es schon wegen Kleinigkeiten Tadel und nen Verweis gabs auch relativ schnell.
dafür halt nicht sowas wie nachsitzen/Hausordnung abschreiben etc.
Das mit den Fahrstühlen läuft bei uns genauso, wobei das rumliegenlassen von Flaschen nicht das Problem ist, gibt nur Pfandflaschen.



			
				DarthLAX schrieb:
			
		

> lehrer denen die schüler am hintern vorbei gingen


Die machen gefühlte 80% der gesamten Lehrerschaft aus. 
Ich glaube da nehmen sich die Schulen alle nicht viel.


----------



## Lan_Party (3. Februar 2012)

Bei uns gibt es aber Lehrer mit denen man wirklich vernünftig reden kann. Vor 2 Tagen habe ich noch einen alten Lehrer gesehen und mit im auch noch ein bisschen über die Schule geredet habe. Er ist Rentner. Unser Klassenlehrer ist auch richtig nett gewesen! Nach der Schule sind einige mit ihm mal zu seinem Gasthaus gegangen und Fußball geguckt. Es gibt Lehrer die wirklich Spaß an der Arbeit haben.


----------



## Rollora (4. Februar 2012)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es aber Lehrer mit denen man wirklich vernünftig reden kann. Vor 2 Tagen habe ich noch einen alten Lehrer gesehen und mit im auch noch ein bisschen über die Schule geredet habe. Er ist Rentner. Unser Klassenlehrer ist auch richtig nett gewesen! Nach der Schule sind einige mit ihm mal zu seinem Gasthaus gegangen und Fußball geguckt. Es gibt Lehrer die wirklich Spaß an der Arbeit haben.


 ja die gibts 

Steht und fällt halt mit
1. Einstellung zu Schule und Beruf, Schüler
2. Wie sind die Schüler (brav, gemeingefährlich, verstehen sie Spaß usw)
3. Wie sind Lehrer in der Umgebung akzeptiert (bei uns wird der Lehrberuf täglich in den Nachrichten schlecht gemacht, das machts nicht gerade einfacher, sowohl die Eltern als auch die Schüler lachen zusehends über die Lehrer... also über die Menschen, dank denen sie Lesen, Schreiben, Rechnen können und ihren Beruf ausüben können...
4. Kollegen
5. Natürlich Fachliches Interesse, Arbeitsaufwand, wieviel "bekommt man zurück" vom ständigen Geben.


----------



## Lan_Party (5. Februar 2012)

Also bei uns haben die meisten Lehrer Spaß an ihrem Beruf nur wenn sie dann die Noten sehen hört dieser schnell wieder auf.
Das Problem bei den Berufsschulen ist das die meisten Lehrer Respektlos behandelt werden und dazu sehr wenig verdienen. 
Die BEK- und BVJ-Klassen sind die schlimmsten die es gibt.
Die Schüler machen einfach nichts. Den Lehrern wird nicht zugehört. Die Lehrer gehen in einen Raum und bleiben dort für min. 70-80 min. die restlichen 10-20 min. schauen die Lehrer was die Schüler machen (wie immer nichts oder Quatsch ohne Ende) oder (versuchen vergeblich) den Schülern zu sagen was sie als nächstes zu tun haben.


----------



## DarthLAX (5. Februar 2012)

ok das mag vll dort so sein, aber nicht an gymnasien und realschulen (da verdienen die lehrer net so schlecht und respekt bekommen sie meist auch entgegen gebracht - vor allem auf einer privaten schule (wie eben meinem gymnasium) die noch dazu in einem kleinen dorf liegt d.h. da ist es halt noch ein bischen anders als in ner großstadt, vor allem wenn die schule - so mies das klingt - noch schulgeld verlangt und so viele die sonst dort währen (u.a. kindern von migranten die oft - nennt es ruhig ein vorurteil - noch net richtig integriert sind (was nicht heißt das ich was gegen migranten hätte, die sich mühe geben und auch die sprache können - einer meiner besten freunde hat migrations-hintergrund!) oder die kindern von den sogenannten "assis") es eben nicht sein können, weil sie es sich schlicht und einfach net leisten können (!) - und ja, ich kenne mitlerweile beide seiten (bin vom gymi nach der 9ten runter, wegen miesen noten und habe seither 2 verschiedene staatliche schulen gesehen (wirtschaftsschule und fachoberschule) und muss sagen das es zumindest in der wirtsch.-schule zum leute gab, die ich einfach net aufgenommen hätte bzw. einfach wieder raus geworfen hätte (keine manieren, keinen respekt, dann kleidung die aussah wie von nem penner etc.)....sorry, aber sowas findet man halt net auf privaten schulen IMHO....)

WOBEI: dies alles führt nicht dazu, das den lehrern mehr an ihrem job zu liegen scheint...d.h. das umfeld scheint es oft nicht zu sein....liegt vll echt da dran, das ich den "abschaum" unter den lehrern erwischt hatte? (wobei ich einige davon mochte, auch wenn sie es nicht zusammengebracht haben, das ruhe in der klasse herrschte und mobbing bestraft wurde)

mfg LAX
ps: warum sollten noten einem lehrer den spass verderben? - IMHO zeigen die nur, das jemand entweder nicht gelernt hat, einen black-out hatte oder aber etwas nicht verstand...wenn jedoch der lehrer sicher ist, nach bestem wissen und gewissen gehandelt zu haben (d.h. es so gut beigebracht zu haben wie er/sie es vermag) dann hat er/sie sich nichts vor zu werfen!


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Februar 2012)

Mit dem Lehrer hat es aber schon oft zu tun we die Klasse sich verhält, im der 8.oder 9.Schuljahr, bin mir nicht mehr so sicher in welchem,hat die Lehererin der Parallelklasse gewechselt in andere Klassen. Die war hart zu den Schülern, wenn einer sich nicht benommen hat, dann hat die es auch gesagt und zwar so das es jeder kapiert. Die neue Lehrerin jedenfalls konnte sich nicht durchsetzen sie war einfach viel zu lieb zu den Schülern und ich habe sogar mal von einem Schüler in ihrer Klasse gehört das die Klasse sie sogar zum weinen gebracht hat weiss auch nicht wie und warum.  Da siehst du mal, das wenn sich die neue Lehrerin gleich zu beginn anderst verhalten hätte, sowas nie passiert wäre.


----------



## Pagz (5. Februar 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Mit dem Lehrer hat es aber schon oft zu tun we die Klasse sich verhält, im der 8.oder 9.Schuljahr, bin mir nicht mehr so sicher in welchem,hat die Lehererin der Parallelklasse gewechselt in andere Klassen. Die war hart zu den Schülern, wenn einer sich nicht benommen hat, dann hat die es auch gesagt und zwar so das es jeder kapiert. Die neue Lehrerin jedenfalls konnte sich nicht durchsetzen sie war einfach viel zu lieb zu den Schülern und ich habe sogar mal von einem Schüler in ihrer Klasse gehört das die Klasse sie sogar zum weinen gebracht hat weiss auch nicht wie und warum.  Da siehst du mal, das wenn sich die neue Lehrerin gleich zu beginn anderst verhalten hätte, sowas nie passiert wäre.


 
die Lehrer sind halt immer in einer Zwickmühle:
Wenn sie zu lieb sind, nimmt sie niemand ersnt, und wenn sie zu streng sind, mag sie niemand der Schüler und meisten macht ihnen (den Schülern) das Unterrichtsfach auch weniger Spaß. Den Spagat zwischen lieb und streng schaffen leider nur die allerwenigsten Lehrer (außer in der Oberstufe, wo die meisten Schüler dann begreifen, dass es vielleicht doch zu ihrem Vorteil ist, wenn sie aufpassen, mitmachen etc.)


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Februar 2012)

Pagz schrieb:


> die Lehrer sind halt immer in einer Zwickmühle:
> Wenn sie zu lieb sind, nimmt sie niemand ersnt, und wenn sie zu streng sind, mag sie niemand der Schüler und meisten macht ihnen (den Schülern) das Unterrichtsfach auch weniger Spaß. Den Spagat zwischen lieb und streng schaffen leider nur die allerwenigsten Lehrer (außer in der Oberstufe, wo die meisten Schüler dann begreifen, dass es vielleicht doch zu ihrem Vorteil ist, wenn sie aufpassen, mitmachen etc.)


 
Tja, das müssen sie als Lehrer eben lernen, wow ein Lehrer muss was selber lernen , sonst sind die halt im falschem Job


----------



## Micha77 (5. Februar 2012)

Ich finde Privatschulen sind der letzte Kack! Nennt mich Kommunist und sperrt mich weg aber das stimmt! Die Kids da sind alle verzogen und kleine Bonzenkinder die alles in den Arsch geblasen bekommen. Ich war mal an einer wegen Hochbegabtenförderung und bin Nach einer Stunde abgehauen und nie wieder dagewesen!!!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (5. Februar 2012)

Kann ich bestätigen. Kenne jemanden der in Brandenburg auf ne Privatschule geht.
Noten quasi in den A*sch geblasen, keine Hausaufgaben....
Und das klassische Bonzenpublikum.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Februar 2012)

Es gibt nicht nur "Bonzen"-Privatschulen...
Sie überwiegen, aber es stimmt nicht immer.
(Wenn ich jetzt mit meiner Schule als Gegenbeispiel komme, riecht das zu stark nach Eigenlob)


----------



## Abufaso (5. Februar 2012)

Ich war mal im Ausland (ziemlich weit weg  ) auf einer Privatschule, die war echt in Ordnung. Wobei gesagt sein muss dass das keine deutsche Schule war (ob das was ändert  ), und die öffentlichen Schulen dort für den normalen Europäer wie mich eher ungeeignet waren.
Bei den Privatschulen hierzulande kann ich mir aber gut vorstellen, dass meine Vorposter Recht haben..


----------



## Micha77 (5. Februar 2012)

Vorallem kenne ich welche die ihre Kinder auf die Schule schicken und 400€ pro Monat bezahlen und dannn erwartet die Schule noch zwischendurch Spenden!! Damit könnte man soviel an den normalen Schulen tun


----------



## Abufaso (5. Februar 2012)

Da wo ich war wurde das Geld wenigstens in eine ordentliche Ausstattung gesteckt, 20 PCs für 60 Schüler zum Beispiel, oder ein neuer Sportplatz. 
Privatschulen müssen, wenn es halbwegs akzeptable öffentliche Schulen, mit denen man zurecht kommt, imho nicht wirklich sein.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Februar 2012)

Als Privatschüler einer so genannten "Bekenntnisschule" muss ich sagen:
Man bekommt unterrichtlich zwar das gleiche vermittelt, aber sozial bekommt man andere Werte als auf öffentlichen Gymnasien in der Gegend.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht nur "Bonzen"-Privatschulen...
> Sie überwiegen, aber es stimmt nicht immer.
> (Wenn ich jetzt mit meiner Schule als Gegenbeispiel komme, riecht das zu stark nach Eigenlob)


 
Mit dem Begriff "Bonze" sollte man vorsichtig sein, aber Fakt ist: Wer in Deutschland sein Kind auf ne Privatschule schickt, hat i.d.R. ein weit überdurchschnittliches Einkommen und die Kinder sind dann auch einen entsprechenden Lebensstil gewohnt (auch wenn der aus ihrer eigenen Sicht natürlich "normal" ist).
Aber auch wenn selbst diese Kombination nicht zwingend mit den vorurteilsmäßigen Charactereigenschaften enden muss (war mal ein paar Wochen auf Austausch in einem englischen Internat der 25k£/a Klasse - weitesgehend normale Kinder, soweit ich das beurteilen konnte), aber es ist einfach ein Trauerspiel für ein Bildungssystem und eine Gesellschaft, wenn derartige Chancenungleichheit praktiziert wird.


----------



## ChaoZ (5. Februar 2012)

@Hansi: Kannst du das näher erklären? Ich weiß nicht viel von privaten Schulen, aber ich finde es hört sich nach einem guten Konzept an, theoretisch.


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Februar 2012)

Es ist so das ab der 8. Klasse bis zur 10. die Schüler einfach nichts(!) tun. Wenn man dann auf die Berufsschule geht sieht es gleich ganz anders aus. Man merkt das man Aufpassen und lernen muss und das fehlt einfach in den normalen Schulen. Wie es aussieht ist es zu einfach. Theoretisch müsste jeder Hauptschüler auf die Realschule versetzt werden und jeder Realschüler auf das Gymnasium. Dann versteht man auch das man lernen muss um etwas erreichen zu können. Solange die Schüler nicht früh genug anfangen zu verstehen das man anfangen muss zu lernen. Verbrechen müssen schneller und härter bestraft werden. Jugendliche Straftäter sollten je nach verbrechen mal für min. 2 Tage ins Gefängniss um zu sehen was sie erwarten kann wenn sie so weiter machen.


----------



## ChaoZ (6. Februar 2012)

Ich habe selbst die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die neunte Klasse nicht so schwer wie die siebte oder achte ist. Die meisten Lehrer unterrichten bei uns viel lieber ältere Schüler, da jüngere einfach ziemlich unruhig sind. Wir haben jetzt ein angenehmeres Arbeitsklima, Lehrer gehen viel lockerer mit uns um. Sie greifen nicht mehr so konsequent bei den Hausaufgaben durch, zusätzliche Sachen wie Referate usw. sind freiwillig und sie verlagern ihren Unterricht sehr auf's mündliche. Wir schreiben kaum Tests, das war mal anders.


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Februar 2012)

Mit der Zeit kommt die gewisse reife die man als "kleines Kind" nicht hat.  Außerhalb der Schule ist es ja O.K aber in der Schulzeit geht es einfach darum sich gegenseitig Respekt zu erweisen. Die Lehrer sind wie wie 2. Eltern. Sie übernehmen die Erziehung der Kinder in der Schulzeit passiert dies nicht sprich Lehrer greifen nicht durch wird so einfach weitergemacht bis man merkt das man die Sache falsch angepackt hat.


----------



## Rollora (7. Februar 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Tja, das müssen sie als Lehrer eben lernen, wow  ein Lehrer muss was selber lernen , sonst sind die halt im falschem  Job


 Das stellst du dir einfacher vor als es ist. Ja sie sind  dann im falschen Job, aber das merken viele ja oft erst, wenn sie im  Beruf sind - dann haben sie aber 5-6 Jahre in die falsche Ausbildung  investiert (oder mehr) und müssen eine neue anfangen, da man ja nach dem  Lehramtstudium nicht in einen anderen Beruf wechseln kann...
Um diese Brücke zu schaffen muss man der richtige Typ sein und das sind  viele nicht. Gerade Frauen sind oft "falsch" im Lehrberuf. Also nicht  "Frauen sind falsch im Lehrberuf" - sondern viele der weiblichen  Lehrerinnen merken oft, dass sie den falschen Beruf gewählt haben.





DarthLAX schrieb:


> ok das mag vll dort so sein, aber nicht an gymnasien und realschulen (da verdienen die lehrer net so schlecht und respekt bekommen sie meist auch entgegen gebracht - vor allem auf einer privaten schule (wie eben meinem gymnasium) die noch dazu in einem kleinen dorf liegt d.h. da ist es halt noch ein bischen anders als in ner großstadt, vor allem wenn die schule - so mies das klingt - noch schulgeld verlangt und so viele die sonst dort währen (u.a. kindern von migranten die oft - nennt es ruhig ein vorurteil - noch net richtig integriert sind (was nicht heißt das ich was gegen migranten hätte, die sich mühe geben und auch die sprache können - einer meiner besten freunde hat migrations-hintergrund!) oder die kindern von den sogenannten "assis") es eben nicht sein können, weil sie es sich schlicht und einfach net leisten können (!) - und ja, ich kenne mitlerweile beide seiten (bin vom gymi nach der 9ten runter, wegen miesen noten und habe seither 2 verschiedene staatliche schulen gesehen (wirtschaftsschule und fachoberschule) und muss sagen das es zumindest in der wirtsch.-schule zum leute gab, die ich einfach net aufgenommen hätte bzw. einfach wieder raus geworfen hätte (keine manieren, keinen respekt, dann kleidung die aussah wie von nem penner etc.)....sorry, aber sowas findet man halt net auf privaten schulen IMHO....)
> 
> WOBEI: dies alles führt nicht dazu, das den lehrern mehr an ihrem job zu liegen scheint...d.h. das umfeld scheint es oft nicht zu sein....liegt vll echt da dran, das ich den "abschaum" unter den lehrern erwischt hatte? (wobei ich einige davon mochte, auch wenn sie es nicht zusammengebracht haben, das ruhe in der klasse herrschte und mobbing bestraft wurde)
> 
> ...


Private AHS am Land ist natürlich VÖLLIG was anderes. Es geht eben eh um die überlaufenen Mittel/Haupt usw Schulen in Städten.
Aber du hast in dem Punkt Recht: Noten sind eine Art Feedback für lehrer, es zeigt ihnen auch wie gut sie gearbeitet haben. Sind aber natürlich auch viel Konfliktpotential.


Micha77 schrieb:


> Ich finde Privatschulen sind der letzte Kack!  Nennt mich Kommunist und sperrt mich weg aber das stimmt! Die Kids da  sind alle verzogen und kleine Bonzenkinder die alles in den Arsch  geblasen bekommen. Ich war mal an einer wegen Hochbegabtenförderung und  bin Nach einer Stunde abgehauen und nie wieder dagewesen!!!


 Nun da hast du einzellne schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, aber das darf man nicht verallgemeinern.
Die privaten Schulen die ich kenne haben natürlich ein gewisses gehobenes Publikum (heißt in diesem Fall: Schüler guten Hauses, alles Inländer usw).
Tatsächlich kenne ich aber von diesen Schulen aber auch die Lehrmethoden und die tatsächliche Bildung der Schüler und die ist denen von vielen anderen Schulen überlegen. Es wird natülich nach der Methode unterrichtet, dass man so unterrichtet, dass das schwächste Glied grad noch mitkommt - und das ist natürlich bei Klassen ohne Migranten und Problemschülern (Privatschulen suchen sich die Schüler ja aus) stärker als andersrum, deshalb haben diese Schulen und Schüler oft ein höheres Niveau.


Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen. Kenne jemanden der in Brandenburg auf ne Privatschule geht.
> Noten quasi in den A*sch geblasen, keine Hausaufgaben....
> Und das klassische Bonzenpublikum.


Also du warst nie selbst in einer solchen... Naja also keine Hausaufgaben was heißt das? Wenn der Lehrer offenes Lernen bevorzugt kann man bei fleißigen Schülern schon alles in der Schule erledigen.
"In den Arsch geblasen" wird heutzutage keine Note mehr irgendwem, also das ist dann doch sehr subjektives Empfinden. Vielleicht wird nach neuen Unterrichtsmethoden (konstruktives/kooperatives/offenes Lernen usw). Das sieht von außen aus, als würden die Schüler wenig für ihre Noten tun, weil sie heim kommen und Freizeit haben, aber tatsächlich bringen die einiges weiter...


Lan_Party schrieb:


> Es ist so das ab der 8. Klasse bis zur 10. die  Schüler einfach nichts(!) tun. Wenn man dann auf die Berufsschule geht  sieht es gleich ganz anders aus. Man merkt das man Aufpassen und lernen  muss und das fehlt einfach in den normalen Schulen. Wie es aussieht ist  es zu einfach. Theoretisch müsste jeder Hauptschüler auf die Realschule  versetzt werden und jeder Realschüler auf das Gymnasium. Dann versteht  man auch das man lernen muss um etwas erreichen zu können. Solange die  Schüler nicht früh genug anfangen zu verstehen das man anfangen muss zu  lernen. Verbrechen müssen schneller und härter bestraft werden.  Jugendliche Straftäter sollten je nach verbrechen mal für min. 2 Tage  ins Gefängniss um zu sehen was sie erwarten kann wenn sie so weiter  machen.


LOL... nein eher nicht Lan_Party.
Das kommt bestimmt irgendwo vor aber sicher nicht im großteil der Fälle.
Ich habe selbst schon an Privatschulen wie auch in Öffentlichen Schulen Unterrichtet und die Schüler in den Privatschulen mussten sowohl weit mehr über das "Miteinander" lernen (soziales, der Umgang miteinander, Klassengemeinschaft usw) sowie auch stofflich. Natürlich kann man aber Schulen nicht immer 1:1 vergleichen, mal ist da die Privatschule besser, mal die andere (fachlich).

Und deine Forderung nach aggressiven Strafen widerspricht ein wenig dem, was ich im Psychologiestudium gelernt hab 
Strafen sind natürlich nötig bei vielen Dingen, vorallem wenn sie schon passiert ist, aber man müsste sich vorher überlegen "wie kommts überhaupt dazu" -> und das könnte man oft viel besser durch Motivation zu oder Belohnung des richtigen Verhaltens fördern.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab fast nie was für die Schule getan. Ich habe so gut wie nie was gemacht, ok eigentlich wirklich nie. Gelernt habe ich für Arbeiten oder sonst was auch nie, esseiden ich konnte es wirklich absolut nicht, was selten der Fall war. Trotzdem war ich immer im 1-3 Bereich. Meine Eltern hats nicht erfreut das ich nichts gemacht habe, waren aber froh das ich gute Noten hatte  Also Ausgleich 

Ab und zu kamen sie an und meinten noch wies wohl aussähe wenn ich lerne (Anspieleung darauf nur 1er und 2er zuhaben), aber darauf hatte ich kein Bock  Und trotzdem siehe da, ich hab eine (seeeeeeehr gute) Ausbildung bekommen 

Schule war für mich und fast allen meinen Kollegen einfach nur ein Ort, wo man sich trifft bisschen rum albert, spaß hat und ca. 6 Stunden irgenjemanden sabbeln hört, dem eh eigentlich keiner zuhört.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Februar 2012)

Habe auf msn noch was gefunden was in diesen Thread gehört, es geht darum wie viele Jugendliche eine Anstellung bekommen und es wird laut der UNO immer schlimmer,die Arbeitgeber wollen immer vermehrt Arbeitnehmer mit viel Erfahrung die Kosten aber zu viel, und die jenigen mit zu wenig Erfahrung kosten weniger haben aber zu wenig Erfahrung. Ist typische Ausrede der Arbeitgeber, ich bin selber Arbeitslos seit über einem Jahr und diesen blöden Spruch habe ich schon oft gehört. Lesst selbst KLICK


----------



## DarthLAX (7. Februar 2012)

bonze? sorry, aber: NEIN!

das war halt eine schule (gymnasium) in kirchlicher trägerschaft (deshalb IMHO auch die miese ausstattung, da die kirche (kloster!) halt nicht investieren wollte (sie mussten es später tun, weil sie erweitern mussten und - weil sie ja schon ne ganztagsschule hatten und halt die fördergelder haben wollten)) und da waren kaum bonzen (hatte einen den ich als bonze hätte bezeichnen können - zumindest vom vermögen des vaters her - und ein paar andere die wirklich viel in den A*biep* geblasen bekommen haben (tochter von nem zahnarzt z.B. der der fast alles gab was sie wollte), aber der rest waren normale mensche wie du und ich  - und die haben sich auch so verhalten (und so teuer war die schule auch net....es waren 100 DM oder so pro monat - später auch mehr, aber nicht so viel mehr))

mfg LAX
ps: bin auch aus nem anderen grund da hin gegangen, nicht weil es privat war, sondern weil die schule im ort ist und weil ich sonst bus auch hätte mit (anteils-mäßig) hätte bezahlen müssen....und es halt mies war)


----------



## Lan_Party (7. Februar 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> LOL... nein eher nicht Lan_Party.
> Das kommt bestimmt irgendwo vor aber sicher nicht im großteil der Fälle.
> Ich habe selbst schon an Privatschulen wie auch in Öffentlichen Schulen Unterrichtet und die Schüler in den Privatschulen mussten sowohl weit mehr über das "Miteinander" lernen (soziales, der Umgang miteinander, Klassengemeinschaft usw) sowie auch stofflich. Natürlich kann man aber Schulen nicht immer 1:1 vergleichen, mal ist da die Privatschule besser, mal die andere (fachlich).
> 
> ...


Diese Disskusion hatten wir doch schon einmal. 



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Habe auf msn noch was gefunden was in diesen Thread gehört, es geht darum wie viele Jugendliche eine Anstellung bekommen und es wird laut der UNO immer schlimmer,die Arbeitgeber wollen immer vermehrt Arbeitnehmer mit viel Erfahrung die Kosten aber zu viel, und die jenigen mit zu wenig Erfahrung kosten weniger haben aber zu wenig Erfahrung. Ist typische Ausrede der Arbeitgeber, ich bin selber Arbeitslos seit über einem Jahr und diesen blöden Spruch habe ich schon oft gehört. Lesst selbst KLICK


 Link funzt nicht.


DarthLAX schrieb:


> bonze? sorry, aber: NEIN!
> 
> das war halt eine schule (gymnasium) in kirchlicher trägerschaft (deshalb IMHO auch die miese ausstattung, da die kirche (kloster!) halt nicht investieren wollte (sie mussten es später tun, weil sie erweitern mussten und - weil sie ja schon ne ganztagsschule hatten und halt die fördergelder haben wollten)) und da waren kaum bonzen (hatte einen den ich als bonze hätte bezeichnen können - zumindest vom vermögen des vaters her - und ein paar andere die wirklich viel in den A*biep* geblasen bekommen haben (tochter von nem zahnarzt z.B. der der fast alles gab was sie wollte), aber der rest waren normale mensche wie du und ich  - und die haben sich auch so verhalten (und so teuer war die schule auch net....es waren 100 DM oder so pro monat - später auch mehr, aber nicht so viel mehr))
> 
> ...


Da bist du einer der wenigen die auf eine wirklich gute Schule gekommen sind dazu muss man aber sagen das in DM Zeiten im vergleich zu jetzt die Jugend wesentlich(!) vernünftiger war!


----------



## DarthLAX (7. Februar 2012)

das mit "zu DM zeiten vernünftiger" unterschreibe ich, vor allem da man damals meist weniger geld zum ausgeben hatte - so um die 100 Mark für leute die 18 waren und noch auf Gymi oder so waren, während es zu euro zeiten eig. das gleiche (oder sogar mehr) in Euro wurde...gut auch weil viele sachen 1:1 umgerechnet wurden, die jugendliche gerne kaufen (vom kaugummi bis hin zur pause in der schule oder zur CD/DVD....bis hin zu PC-Hardware (ok letztere wurde im schnitt bissal billiger, aber eben nicht alles)) aber trotzdem hatte man (ich ja auch) am ende mehr in der tasche und konnte damit blödsinn machen (mehr weg gehen und so)

mfg LAX


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2012)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> (und so teuer war die schule auch net....es waren 100 DM oder so pro monat - später auch mehr, aber nicht so viel mehr)




Ich weiß ja nicht, wann das war, aber z.B. Mitte der 90er wären 100 DM im Monat geschätzt 10% dessen, was von einem Durchschnittsgehalt nach Abzug der zwingend laufenden Kosten (Miete, Nahrung - aber Kleidung und Verkehr schon nicht mehr) übrig bleibt. "oder so ... später auch mehr" waren damit definitiv in einem Bereich, der auf Leute, die eben ein gutes Stück unterhalb des Durchschnitts verdienen (also die Mehrheit) eine selektierende Funktion hat.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Februar 2012)

@ Lan_Party der Link geht bei mir


----------



## Pagz (11. Februar 2012)

Aus der SZ von heute:

"Immer weniger Jugendliche rauchen. Unter den 12- bis 17-Jährigen waren laut Bundeszentrale für gesundheitliche Aufklärung 2011 noch 11,7 Prozent Raucher, 2001 waren es 27,5 Prozent. Auch Alkohol und Cannabiskonsum unter Jugendlichen gingen zurück"

Das bestätigt wieder, was ich schon am Anfang des Threads einmal gepostet habe: Die jetzige Jugend ist was Drogen angeht eher vernünftiger als die Jugend von vor 20 Jahren, nur wird das Thema viel mehr in den Medien angesprochen, sodass man den Eindruck gewinnt, es wäre andersherum

Mfg, Pagz


----------



## Lan_Party (11. Februar 2012)

Das habe ich auch im Fernsehen gesehen. Finde ich persönlich wirklich super! Dazu muss man aber sagen das Gewalt zunimmt und Bildung abnimmt.
Ich hoffe mal das es noch besser wird!
Dazu muss man aber auch sagen das wenn man es Bundeslandmäßig sieht einige viel(!) besser da stehen als andere.


----------



## Pagz (11. Februar 2012)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Dazu muss man aber sagen das Gewalt zunimmt und Bildung abnimmt.


 
Quelle(n)?
Über das Erste kann man sich sicherlich streiten, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass Bildung auf jeden fall zunimmt!!
Wenn man allein bedenkt, dass jeder, egal welche Schulform er wählt, mindestens eine Grundausbildung in Englisch bekommt! Das war vor 20-30 Jahren undenkbar(sieht man schon daran, dass noch nich einmal unser EU-Kommisar für Energie Englisch kann. Das wäre heute völlig undenkbar!!)
Das Bildungssystem hat sich sicherlich gewandelt, aber deswegen von einem Rückgang der Bildung zu sprechen halte ich schlichtweg für falsch


----------



## Lan_Party (11. Februar 2012)

Ich meine damit das sich die Schüler immer weniger um die Schule kümmern bzw. um ihre Zukunft. Sie sind einfach Faul geworden. Ich persönlich habe es auch gemerkt. Es wurde ab der 8 Klasse immer einfacher. So war es schon normal wirklich nichts zu tun sprich Hausaufgaben kurz in der Schule von jemanden abgeschrieben oder Vokabeln gar nicht erst gelernt. Ich habe die HA's zwar immer gemacht und Vokabeln musste ich nicht lernen weil diese mir einfach fielen aber bei den anderen Schülern war es schon Standard so. Genauso in meiner jetzigen Klasse. Ich habe sehr schlechte Noten bekommen weil ich den Lehrern nicht geglaubt habe das es schwer sein wird da ich es jedes Jahr von den Lehrern so zu hören bekommen habe. Jetzt aber strenge ich mich an und die Lehrer haben es auch gemerkt! Einige meinten auch ab jetzt strenge ich mich an bla bla und was wurde daraus? Nichts. Kannst mir mal die HA's geben? Die und das also auf unserer Schule ist es jedenfalls so das die Schüler nur das nötigste machen und davon so wenig wie möglich.


----------



## Pagz (11. Februar 2012)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich meine damit das sich die Schüler immer weniger um die Schule kümmern bzw. um ihre Zukunft. Sie sind einfach Faul geworden. Ich persönlich habe es auch gemerkt. Es wurde ab der 8 Klasse immer einfacher. So war es schon normal wirklich nichts zu tun sprich Hausaufgaben kurz in der Schule von jemanden abgeschrieben oder Vokabeln gar nicht erst gelernt. Ich habe die HA's zwar immer gemacht und Vokabeln musste ich nicht lernen weil diese mir einfach fielen aber bei den anderen Schülern war es schon Standard so. Genauso in meiner jetzigen Klasse. Ich habe sehr schlechte Noten bekommen weil ich den Lehrern nicht geglaubt habe das es schwer sein wird da ich es jedes Jahr von den Lehrern so zu hören bekommen habe. Jetzt aber strenge ich mich an und die Lehrer haben es auch gemerkt! Einige meinten auch ab jetzt strenge ich mich an bla bla und was wurde daraus? Nichts. Kannst mir mal die HA's geben? Die und das also auf unserer Schule ist es jedenfalls so das die Schüler nur das nötigste machen und davon so wenig wie möglich.


 
Also von deiner Erfahrung mit deiner Schule auf das Bildungsabsinken einer ganzen Generation zu schließen, finde ich dann doch schon etwas gewagt
Denkst du wircklich, dass vor 20 Jahren jeder seine  Hausaufgaben gemacht hat, jeder immer top vorbereitet, mit 30 gelernten Vokabeln und Motivation in die Schule gekommen ist?
Oder, dass er dort 45 Minuten still dagesessen war und jedem Wort des Lehrers gelauscht hat?


----------



## Lan_Party (11. Februar 2012)

Pagz schrieb:
			
		

> Also von deiner Erfahrung mit deiner Schule auf das Bildungsabsinken einer ganzen Generation zu schließen, finde ich dann doch schon etwas gewagt
> Denkst du wircklich, dass vor 20 Jahren jeder seine  Hausaufgaben gemacht hat, jeder immer top vorbereitet, mit 30 gelernten Vokabeln und Motivation in die Schule gekommen ist?
> Oder, dass er dort 45 Minuten still dagesessen war und jedem Wort des Lehrers gelauscht hat?



Das habe ich ja nie behauptet nur wenn ich dann mal von Kollegen höre die auf andere Schulen gehen was da los ist gehe ich schon davon aus das es so ist.
Von der Grundschule angefangen bis hin zum Gymnasium.
Unsere Lehrer haben uns gesagt das sie auch nie wirklich Lust auf Schule hatten und die Lehrer waren auch nicht immer die besten aber trotzdem gaben sie sich mühe und das sehen sie heute nicht mehr.


----------



## Pagz (11. Februar 2012)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Das habe ich ja nie behauptet nur wenn ich dann mal von Kollegen höre die auf andere Schulen gehen was da los ist gehe ich schon davon aus das es so ist.
> Von der Grundschule angefangen bis hin zum Gymnasium.
> Unsere Lehrer haben uns gesagt das sie auch nie wirklich Lust auf Schule hatten und die Lehrer waren auch nicht immer die besten aber trotzdem gaben sie sich mühe und das sehen sie heute nicht mehr.


 Du glaubst wohl auch deinen Eltern, wenn sie dir erzählen, dass sie früher nur 1en in der Schule hatten
Natürlich kann auch ich nur aus meiner Sicht erzählen, aber ich habe an meiner Schule nicht das Gefühl, als ob die Lehrer keine Lust hätten, oder als ob die Schüler lustlos im Unterricht schlafen und nie ihre HA machen. Eigentlich gehe ich ganz gern zur Schule: Die meisten Lehrer geben sich immer Mühe, den Unterricht aufzulockern und dann passen die schüler auch automatisch auf und man kann sogar mehr/komplizierteren Stoff machen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2012)

Pagz schrieb:


> Aus der SZ von heute:
> 
> "Immer weniger Jugendliche rauchen. Unter den 12- bis 17-Jährigen waren laut Bundeszentrale für gesundheitliche Aufklärung 2011 noch 11,7 Prozent Raucher, 2001 waren es 27,5 Prozent. Auch Alkohol und Cannabiskonsum unter Jugendlichen gingen zurück"
> 
> Das bestätigt wieder, was ich schon am Anfang des Threads einmal gepostet habe: Die jetzige Jugend ist was Drogen angeht eher vernünftiger als die Jugend von vor 20 Jahren, nur wird das Thema viel mehr in den Medien angesprochen, sodass man den Eindruck gewinnt, es wäre andersherum



Man könnte auch sagen:
Die Zigarettenpreise sind heute wesentlich höher und Zugang ist wesentlich schwieriger. (aber sicherlich wird irgend jemand trotzdem die Drogenpolitik für gescheitert erklären und allgemeine Legalisierung fordern)
Alkoholkonsum unter Jugendlichen soll im Vergleich zum Vorjahr übrigens wieder gestiegen sein.




Pagz schrieb:


> Quelle(n)?
> Über das Erste kann man sich sicherlich streiten, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass Bildung auf jeden fall zunimmt!!
> Wenn man allein bedenkt, dass jeder, egal welche Schulform er wählt, mindestens eine Grundausbildung in Englisch bekommt! Das war vor 20-30 Jahren undenkbar(sieht man schon daran, dass noch nich einmal unser EU-Kommisar für Energie Englisch kann. Das wäre heute völlig undenkbar!!)



Der hat auch keine Ahnung von Energie oder EU, da ist es besser, wenn ihn nicht jeder versteht 



> Das Bildungssystem hat sich sicherlich gewandelt, aber deswegen von einem Rückgang der Bildung zu sprechen halte ich schlichtweg für falsch


 
Es entsteht aber leider trotzdem der Eindruck, dass die Fortschritte im Bildungsbereich nicht mit dem Fortschritt des Wissens mithalten können.


----------



## Pagz (11. Februar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alkoholkonsum unter Jugendlichen soll im Vergleich zum Vorjahr übrigens wieder gestiegen sein


Sicherlich ein Problem, dass es zu lösen gibt, aber sicherlich kein Problem, dass erst mit der jetzigen Generation aufgekommen ist



> Der hat auch keine Ahnung von Energie oder EU, da ist es besser, wenn ihn nicht jeder versteht



Auch wieder wahr



> Es entsteht aber leider trotzdem der Eindruck, dass die Fortschritte im Bildungsbereich nicht mit dem Fortschritt des Wissens mithalten können.


Bisher reden wir ja hauptsächlig von der Bildung abseits von Unis, FHs etc.
Und das Wissen, das dort vermittelt werden sollte ist bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen ziemlich gleich geblieben die letzten 10-20 Jahre
An den Unis wird dieses Problem angegangen, indem man sich einfach viel mehr spezialisieren kann, bzw viel mehr Studiengänge zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2012)

Nö, das Problem ist älter - aber es ist eben konstant vorhanden, was gegen gesteigerte Vernunft spricht und andere Veränderungen als Ursache für den Rückgang beim Rauchen annehmen lässt. (und Zigaretten sind eben z.B. deutlich teurer geworden und nicht mehr für Münzgeld am Automaten zu bekommen)


Bezüglich Wissen:
Gleichgeblieben ist es imho nicht, es wurden schon Änderungen vorgenommen. Aber in erster Linie eben in Form einer Verteilung. Früher hat man basale Mechanik intensiver gemacht, heute muss auch mal mehr Atomtheorie drankommen. Aber wie ein AKW und ne Mikrowelle funktionieren, versteht der durchschnitts-Abiturient deswegen immer noch nicht - wie ein Verbrennungsmotor funktioniert aber auch nicht mehr. Die Sozial/Gesellschaftswissenschaftlichen Fächer und Erdkunde wurden auch von ihrer Konzentration auf alte Blockgrenzen gelöst. Aber das heißt nicht, dass die Absolventen wissen, wofür die großen EU-Grämien da sind. Da gilt z.T. immer noch das Prinzip "steht doch da" oder "hat XY gesagt". Dabei stimmt schon das nicht, wenn mans genau nimmt und weder Buchautor noch XY sind in der jeweiligen Sache vertrauenswürdig.
Von Dingen wie logischem Denken und Textverständniss will man gar nicht erst anfangen. Ich kann zwar nicht beurteilen, wie sich da das Niveau der Schulabgänger entwickelt hat, aber es ist imho ziemlich offensichtlich (Populisten, Wahlergebnisse,...) das akute Mangel bestehen bzw. das Niveau nicht ausreicht, um mit unserer heutigen Medienlandschaft angemessen kritisch umzugehen.


----------



## Glühbirne (11. Februar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich Wissen:
> Gleichgeblieben ist es imho nicht, es wurden schon Änderungen vorgenommen. Aber in erster Linie eben in Form einer Verteilung. Früher hat man basale Mechanik intensiver gemacht, heute muss auch mal mehr Atomtheorie drankommen. Aber wie ein AKW und ne Mikrowelle funktionieren, versteht der durchschnitts-Abiturient deswegen immer noch nicht - wie ein Verbrennungsmotor funktioniert aber auch nicht mehr. Die Sozial/Gesellschaftswissenschaftlichen Fächer und Erdkunde wurden auch von ihrer Konzentration auf alte Blockgrenzen gelöst. Aber das heißt nicht, dass die Absolventen wissen, wofür die großen EU-Grämien da sind. Da gilt z.T. immer noch das Prinzip "steht doch da" oder "hat XY gesagt". Dabei stimmt schon das nicht, wenn mans genau nimmt und weder Buchautor noch XY sind in der jeweiligen Sache vertrauenswürdig.
> Von Dingen wie logischem Denken und Textverständniss will man gar nicht erst anfangen. Ich kann zwar nicht beurteilen, wie sich da das Niveau der Schulabgänger entwickelt hat, aber es ist imho ziemlich offensichtlich (Populisten, Wahlergebnisse,...) das akute Mangel bestehen bzw. das Niveau nicht ausreicht, um mit unserer heutigen Medienlandschaft angemessen kritisch umzugehen.


Würde ich so nicht sagen. Ich spreche jetzt mal für den Physik und Erdkunde LK. AKW´s haben wir, von der groben Funktionsweise her, schon in Klassen 9-10 besprochen. Elektromagnetische Wellen und Schwingungen sind in der 11ten ein ca. 24-stündiges Thema. Verbrennungsmotoren kamen afaik zwischendurch auch mal dran. Wobei die Funktion eines Verbrennungsmotors meiner Meinung nach schon fast zum Allgemeinwissen gehört, das jeder wenigstens in Grundzügen besitzen sollte.
So ähnlich sehe ich das auch mit den angesprochenen EU-Grämien. Da finde ich es wichtiger, dass man im Erdkundeunterricht eher über wirtschaftliche Abläufe/Prozesse diskutiert und sich so Wissen aneignet, das man sich selber nur "schwer" aneignen könnte (auf der naturwissenschaftlichen Seite dann so was wie elektromagnetische Induktion).
Bei solchen Sachen wie EU-Grämien sollte man schon Eigeninitiative zeigen und sich selber informieren.
Die älteren Generationen, die so etwas natürlich nicht in der Schule hatten, wissen dort größtenteils ja auch Bescheid.
Das Problem ist halt nur dabei, dass das längst nicht alle so sehen. Ich kenne genug Leute, die sich ausschließlich mit ihrem Schul-Wissen durch die Welt mogeln und damit völlig zufrieden sind.



> Ich meine damit das sich die Schüler immer weniger um die Schule kümmern  bzw. um ihre Zukunft. Sie sind einfach Faul geworden. Ich persönlich  habe es auch gemerkt. Es wurde ab der 8 Klasse immer einfacher. So war  es schon normal wirklich nichts zu tun sprich Hausaufgaben kurz in der  Schule von jemanden abgeschrieben oder Vokabeln gar nicht erst gelernt.  Ich habe die HA's zwar immer gemacht und Vokabeln musste ich nicht  lernen weil diese mir einfach fielen aber bei den anderen Schülern war  es schon Standard so.


Hm, ist bei mir genau anders herum. Das die Inhalte seit der 8. Klasse einfacher werden würde ich so sicher nicht unterschreiben.
Daher kann ich wahrscheinlich auch den Rest nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Die Motivation wird jedenfalls für mich (und auch die meisten anderen) gegen Ende immer größer. Jetzt wo das "Ende" schon in greifbare Nähe rückt, der Druck durch den Doppeljahrgang und die allgemeine Lage aber größer wird, steigt auch die Motivation seit Anfang der Oberstufe schon ziemlich an.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2012)

Glühbirne schrieb:


> Würde ich so nicht sagen. Ich spreche jetzt mal für den Physik und Erdkunde LK. AKW´s haben wir, von der groben Funktionsweise her, schon in Klassen 9-10 besprochen. Elektromagnetische Wellen und Schwingungen sind in der 11ten ein ca. 24-stündiges Thema. Verbrennungsmotoren kamen afaik zwischendurch auch mal dran. Wobei die Funktion eines Verbrennungsmotors meiner Meinung nach schon fast zum Allgemeinwissen gehört, das jeder wenigstens in Grundzügen besitzen sollte.
> So ähnlich sehe ich das auch mit den angesprochenen EU-Grämien. Da finde ich es wichtiger, dass man im Erdkundeunterricht eher über wirtschaftliche Abläufe/Prozesse diskutiert und sich so Wissen aneignet, das man sich selber nur "schwer" aneignen könnte (auf der naturwissenschaftlichen Seite dann so was wie elektromagnetische Induktion).
> Bei solchen Sachen wie EU-Grämien sollte man schon Eigeninitiative zeigen und sich selber informieren.



Über wirtschaftliche Prozesse kann man sich genausogut selbst informieren und imho ist es da auch eher verschmerzbar, wenn man da keine Ahnung hat. Zu den restlichen Punkten kann ich nur sagen, dass ich, egal wo ich hingucke (Umfeld, Dokus, Umfragen, Wahlen, Politiker) nur feststellen kann: Die Leute haben offensichtlich zuwenig Ahnung (okay - von ner Mikrowelle vielleicht nicht, weil man sich da auch so merken kann, dass kein Hamster reingehört, aber spätestens bei Elektrosmog und Krebs gehts wieder los). Und das es sich hier um Dinge handelt, über die ein mündiger Bürger Entscheidungen treffen muss, ist das ein klares Bildungsdefizit. Natürlich könnten die Leute es selbst aufarbeiten, wenn sie denn wollten (:rofl, aber das geht überall und besser ist es imho, wenn man es von vorneherein vermeidet.


----------



## ChaoZ (11. Februar 2012)

Was ist eigentlich genau eine Waldorf Schule?
Mein Lehrer hat mir gesagt das ist eine alternative Schulform, die neben den allgemeinen Schulen koexistiert und an der man jeden Abschluss machen kann. Allerdings wird da mehr Wert auf künstlerische Eigenschaften gelegt. Stimmt das so und was unterscheidet eine solche Schule z.B. von einem Gymnasium?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Februar 2012)

Noch nie von den Schülern gehört, die ihren Namen tanzen können?
Und das können die Waldorf-Schüler wirklich!
Von ein paar Bekannten, die diese Schule besuchen, hab ich gehört, dass man da die Abschlüsse nicht direkt machen kann, sondern extrerne Prüfer für die entsprechenden Abschlüsse kommen müssen.
Ein wichtiges Detail ist noch, dass es da keine Noten wie an anderen Schulen gibt, sondern einen Ausformulierten Text am Ende jedes Halbjahres.
Ansonsten kann man sich noch da einlesen:
Bund der Freien Waldorfschulen


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. Februar 2012)

Waldorfschulen sind so ein ding...die können je nach Person was bringen oder auch nicht. Ich kenn zwei Brüder die auf ne Waldorfschule gegangen sind, dem einen hat das richtig geholfen, Job etc. der andere konnte erst in der 5. Klasse wirklich lesen.


----------



## ChaoZ (11. Februar 2012)

Also ich bin mit dem Gymnasium zufrieden. Ist nicht allzu schwer, gut schaffbar wenn man sich anstrengt. Dazu wird einem mit Abitur das Studium erleichtert, womit man dann einen guten Job finden kann. Natürlich haben Kinder mit reichen Eltern bessere Chancen, aber wie soll man das vermeiden?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. Februar 2012)

Das lässt sich quasi (leider ?) nicht verhindern.
Zumal Kinder mit reichen/gutverdienenden Eltern prozentual vermutlich weitaus mehr gebildet sind.

Ich bin mit dem Gymnasium auch zufrieden. Hätte ich mich mal angestrengt wäre auch nen 1,X NC drin, so darf ich jetzt durch eigene Faulheit/Ignoranz um nen 2,X schnitt kämpfen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit dem Gymnasium zufrieden. Ist nicht allzu schwer, gut schaffbar wenn man sich anstrengt. Dazu wird einem mit Abitur das Studium erleichtert, womit man dann einen guten Job finden kann. Natürlich haben Kinder mit reichen Eltern bessere Chancen, aber wie soll man das vermeiden?



In dem man ein wirklich kostenloses staatliches Bildungsmonopol mit abschließender Qualität anbietet?
Solange individuelle Schwächen in teurer Nachhilfe behoben werden (oder eben nicht), an statt von einem Lehrer, dessen Unterrichtsbedingungen ihm den nötigen Spielraum lassen, hat Geld natürlich einen großen Einfluss. Von Privatschulen ganz zu schweigen.
(bzw. auf höherer Ebene, die das Thema dieses Threads ein bißchen sprengt: staatliche Sicherung der Finanzierung eines Studiums ohne Berücksichtigung der Eltern)


@Waldorfschule: Afaik gibt es da prinzipiell Unterschiede, wie weit das Angebot geht. Prinzipiell ist bis zur 12/13 möglich (bei staatlichen Prüfern dann halt - damit wenigstens das Abi nicht gekauft ist, wenn es schon der Weg dahin war  ). Den Rest kann man allerdings nur schwer mit konventionellen Schulen vergleichen, da dass "Unterrichts"konzept doch massiv abweicht.


----------



## Lan_Party (12. Februar 2012)

Gutes Bsp. für die Faulheit ist ACTA. Jeder ist dagegen aber keiner weis wieso er das ist.  Viele Fragen mich was es ist nur weil ich auf eine Informatiker Schule gehe. Es reicht sich ein 15 minütiges Video anzuschauen um zu verstehen was Sache ist aber nein lass mal die anderen machen. In FB z.B. ist jeder gegen ACTA aber wenn man mal fragt was es ist kommt nur "Internetspionage". Ende. Mehr können die Leute dazu nicht sagen.
Auch ein gutes Bsp. ist das alle meinen das man seinen FB Acc nicht "löschen" kann. Wenn man dann sagt es geht kommen wieder die besserwisser die eine Ahnung haben.  Dann beschweren sich viele "Mein FB Acc wurde gehackt!! :'(" Tja selbst schuld wenn man wirklich alles(!) liken muss. 
Sich selbst zu informieren fällt vielen einfach extrem schwer. Ich richte meinen Freunden die Pc's und Handys ein. Probleme mit dem und dem? Alles klar ich weis natürlich wie es geht weil ich mich in der Situation damit auseinander setze. Die Schüler mit höheren Abschlüssen bilden sich einfach weiter als die die nach der 9./10. in eine Ausbildung gehen. Nicht jeder ist so aber in der Regel läuft es einfach so ab.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2012)

Wenn jemand, der ne Handwerkerlehre macht, sich nicht mit PC-Details auskennt und einen fragt, ist das ja auch noch verschmerzbar. Aber ACTA ist in der Tat ein gutes Beispiel, denn die Leute informieren sich eben nicht nur nicht, sie gestehen sich auch nicht ein, dass sie keine Ahnung haben, sondern ersetzen dass durch eine umso substanzlosere Meinung. (und gerade im Falle ACTA braucht man sich nichtmal ein 15 Minuten Video angucken, weil man das ganze Ding in 10 Minuten quergelesen hat)


----------



## Lan_Party (12. Februar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand, der ne Handwerkerlehre macht, sich nicht mit PC-Details auskennt und einen fragt, ist das ja auch noch verschmerzbar. Aber ACTA ist in der Tat ein gutes Beispiel, denn die Leute informieren sich eben nicht nur nicht, sie gestehen sich auch nicht ein, dass sie keine Ahnung haben, sondern ersetzen dass durch eine umso substanzlosere Meinung. (und gerade im Falle ACTA braucht man sich nichtmal ein 15 Minuten Video angucken, weil man das ganze Ding in 10 Minuten quergelesen hat)



Windows installen sollte eig. jeder können...aber einen PC zsm bauen ist ein kein muss für jeden. 

ACTA - Jeder kennt es, alle hassen es, jeder schreibt über es aber keiner weis worum es sich dabei handelt. Man will einfach nicht dumm wirken.


----------



## DarthLAX (13. Februar 2012)

wer des jetzt noch nicht weiß, der lebt IMHO hinter dem mond - oder hat keinerlei interesse an sowas....*kopfschüttel*


mfg LAX
ps: pc-zusammenbauen ist aber jetzt auch net so hart (selbst ich hab des nach jahren (war eingerostet ^^) noch hinbekommen...hat zwar gedauert (war den ganzen abend am schrauben....neues gehäuse, teile und so....alles fein säuberlich her richten etc.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2012)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Windows installen sollte eig. jeder können...


 
Ich kenne eine Menge, die das nicht können. 

Ich kenne auch viele, die keine Kekse backen können.


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Februar 2012)

Hmmm. Da sollte man sich mal fragen was heute als "selbstverständlich" gilt...


----------



## DarthLAX (13. Februar 2012)

ich hab eig. von ACTA geredet ^^ - windows nicht installen können, da kenne ich auch einige (bin froh nicht dazu zu gehören - so oft wie ich schon nen windoof zerschossen habe  ^^)

mfg LAX
ps: kekse kann ich auch net machen, dafür kann ich bissal fleisch-zeug köcheln (hackfleisch arbeite ich am liebsten mit...so chili-con-carne oder spaghetti mit hackfleischsoße)


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Februar 2012)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Windows installen sollte eig. jeder können..



Eigentlich schon aber manche haben auch Angst was falsch zu machen habe vor kurzem ein Stelleninserat gesehen das jemand nach jemanden sucht der weiss wie Windows und Office zu installieren ist. Ich würde dem antworten, Disc rein und machen was im Fenster steht aber eben nicht jeder probiert es aus 

Um es kurz zu sagen was ACTA ist, soll Urheberrechte besser schützen und gegen Piraterie sein, die englische Wikipediaseite war doch mal für kurze Zeit Offline wegen dem und zwar wurde die nicht angegriffen sondern das haben die bei Wikipedia so entschieden.


----------



## Lan_Party (14. Februar 2012)

In der Schule ist es auch so. "Alle" verstehen es (eher nicht) aber du willst nicht dumm dastehen und sagen das du es nicht verstanden hast. Tja dann kommt die Arbeit und wer sich dann noch über schlechte Noten wundert sollte sich mal am Kopf packen. 
Bei uns ist es so das jeder fragt. Nicht verstanden, aufzeigen es wird nochmal erklärt. Früher war es ja peinlich.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (14. Februar 2012)

Bei uns ist es eher anders rum. Bisher hatten wir genau einen Lehrer, der solche Fragen kompetent beantwortet hat. Der Rest der Lehrer wiederholt dann quasi wortwörtlich das gesagte und fertig.


----------



## Micha77 (14. Februar 2012)

Ich denke die die Im Beruf mit Pcs zu tun haben sollten schon Kenntnisse haben. Handwerker o.ä brauchen sowas net


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Um es kurz zu sagen was ACTA ist, soll Urheberrechte besser schützen und gegen Piraterie sein, die englische Wikipediaseite war doch mal für kurze Zeit Offline wegen dem und zwar wurde die nicht angegriffen sondern das haben die bei Wikipedia so entschieden.


 
Und damit hast du ein wunderbares Beispiel für "fehlendes Wissen, aber trotzdem ne Meinung" abgegeben - denn Wiki war wegen SOPA offline.




Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Bei uns ist es eher anders rum. Bisher hatten wir genau einen Lehrer, der solche Fragen kompetent beantwortet hat. Der Rest der Lehrer wiederholt dann quasi wortwörtlich das gesagte und fertig.


 
Weiß nicht, wie das bei euch ist, aber meine Beobachtung bei Leuten, die "etwas nicht verstanden haben", weil es "ihnen niemand richtig erklärt" ist:
Sie sind zu faul, sich auch nur genug Gedanken darüber zu machen, um sinnvoll zu fragen. Wenn jemand sich hinstellt und einen ganzen Themenkomplex "erklärt" haben will, dann kriegt er eben nochmal die Kurzfassung dessen, was die letzten Minuten/Stunden/Tage/Wochen/Monate gelaufen ist. Denn eine grundliche Erklärung mit allem, was er scheinbar verpasst hat, würde eine vollständige Wiederholung der letzten Jahre erfordern - und dafür sollte er dann halt ne Ehrenrunde einlegen.
Wenn man mal nachbohrt, stellt sich zwar meist heraus, dass die Leute nur 1-2 Details nicht verstanden haben und darauf aufbauend sich den Rest durchaus selbst erarbeiten könnten - aber diese beiden Details müsste man in langwieriger Nachfragerei erstmal aus der Nase ziehen (wofür in der Schule genausowenig Zeit sein kann, wie die pauschale Nachholung aller Grundlagen seit dem Urknall). Da mal kurz selbst drüber nachzudenken, wo das Verständniss eigentlich aufhört, dafür sind nach meiner Erfahrung >90% der Leute zu denkfaul.
(Nicht zu vergessen, dass Denken heutzutage -naja, eigentlich seit längerem- ja uncool ist. Schon allein deswegen, weil es etwas ist, dass Lehrer&Co befürworten  )


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Februar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und damit hast du ein wunderbares Beispiel für "fehlendes Wissen, aber trotzdem ne Meinung" abgegeben - denn Wiki war wegen SOPA offline.


 
Dann habe ich eben was verwechselt als die Wiki Offline war aber der Rest stimmt was ich geschrieben habe.


----------



## OdlG (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo. Ich habe die hervorgehobenen Beiträge im Startpost gelesen und bin sehr gespannt auf den weiteren Verlauf des Threads. Ich bitte um Verzeihung, dass ich die 85 Seiten danach nicht gelesen habe  Ich möchte nun auch meine Meinung anbringen und bitte darum, den Text nicht allzu sehr auseinander zu nehmen. Ich habe eine sehr eigene Meinung und das merke ich auch in Gesprächen mit den meisten Menschen. Zur besseren Einordnung meiner Meinung möchte ich möglichst kurz anreißen, aus was für einer Familie und Umgebung ich stamme


geboren in Hoyerswerda, 19 Jahre
katholisches Kinderhaus (Montessori-Kindergarten)
(Groß)Familie: gehobener Mittelstand bis gut verdienend, gut ausgebildet, modern, offen, politisch interessiert&engagiert
Abitur 2010 (moderne staatliche Schule)
mit Erlaubnis der Eltern ein Jahr "mal so" an der TU Dresden studiert (immatr. für Geschichte/Philosophie, tatsächlich besucht: Psychologie)
beruflich angestrebt: Dipl.-Ing. für Maschinenbau (momentan im 1. Semester)
meine politische Ausrichtung: konservativ (für deutsche verhältnisse), demokratisch, großer Nationalstolz

Ich könnte jetzt auf viele der Beiträge eingehen, doch da sich vmtl Vieles wiederholt, möchte ich nur auf die Grundfragen des Themas eingehen:

*Wieso wurde die Jugend so?*

Ich meine, dass die Menschen sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten sehr geändert haben, wobei mit jeder Generation noch etwas von der vorangegangenen hängen blieb. Mittlerweile sind wir jedoch an einem Punkt, an dem die Jugendlichen immer häufiger kaum bis gar nicht mit den Werten und Normen aufwachsen, die ein Zusammenleben immer ermöglicht haben. _Man sollte bei all den Negativschlagzeilen übrigens nicht vergessen, dass es noch sehr viele vernünftige junge Menschen gibt (an der TUD sehr gut zu erleben bei 35.000 Studenten)._ Das öffentliche Leben ist leider auch kein Wertevermittler (mehr?), so ist der Anspruch in allen Medien ausgesprochen niedrig und dem Mensch wird die Befriedigung seiner dümmlichen Interessen aufgezwängt. So kommt es zu Fernsehprogrammen, die einen verdummen (ich kenne im deutschsprachigen TV kaum sinnvolle Sender. höchstens ARTE o.ä.), Zeitungen, die ausschließlich Brüste, Alkohol und Verbrechen zum "Blickfang" machen und Internetseiten, die selbiges erwirken. Ich sehe das Problem der "schlimmen Jugend" daher _erstens in der fehlenden Vermittlung von Werten und Normen ab dem frühkindlichen Alter_ (hierzu gibt es unheimlich interessante Studien in der Psychologie!!) von Seiten der Eltern sowie anderen Autoritäten (mehr dazu im 4.Abschnitt), _zweitens im fehlenden Anspruch der Produzenten entsprechend niveauloser Medien_ -diese sollten sich vor Augen führen, was für einen großen Einfluss sie haben und dass sie sich selbst schuldig sein sollten, die Menschen zu erziehen oder zumindest vernünftige Unterhaltung zu bieten- und _drittens bei den jungen Leuten_, die sich unabhängig von Finanzen und Schulbildung selbst fragen sollten, womit man sein Leben verbringen sollte und ob man auf andere Menschen Rücksicht nehmen muss oder nicht.

Ich selbst habe von meiner Familie nie Druck gemacht bekommen. Alle waren mit meinen Leistungen in der Schule zufrieden und ich hatte nie "bedenkliche" Freunde. Bis zur 9. Klasse habe ich mich fast ausschließlich mit den Freunden meines 4 Jahre älteren Bruders umgeben (Bin als einziger von meiner Grundschule auf jenes Gymnasium gewechselt), sodass ich ohnehin ein wenig andere Ansichten vorgelebt bekommen habe als es unter Gleichaltrigen der Fall war. Ab der Oberstufe habe ich mich bemüht, mich politisch etwas besser zu informieren und die Grenzen des Schulwissens etwas auszudehnen auf realistischere Themen. Da in meiner Familie einige sind, die in höheren Positionen tätig sind, habe ich öfters auch deren Meinung zu Dingen gehört (die ich nicht einfach abnicken möchte, aber im Groben teile) und ich außerdem Kontakt zu einigen Politikern, Wissenschaftlern und Geschäftsleuten hatte, konnte ich mir von recht vielen Seiten Meinungen erzählen lassen zu aktuellen Fragestellungen. Ein allgemeiner Konsens war, dass die meisten das anscheinend lockerleichte Leben der Jugend nicht gutheissen können. Dieser Meinung war ich bereits zu Schulzeiten und habe immer wieder versucht, meine Schulkameraden darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass sie sich mehr der Welt zuwenden müssen und sich informieren und aus ihrem Kleinstadtdenken rauskommen müssen, weil wir die Zukunft bestimmen werden. Das Ganze hat nicht unbedingt gefruchtet, aber einen Versuch war es wert 

In Hoyerswerda habe ich freilich viele solcher "die Jugend von heute"-Sprösslinge erlebt und mehr als Fremdschämen hat es bei mir nicht ausgelöst. Ich sehe die 0815-Einstellung und Leichtfüßigkeit sowie den Hang zu Straftaten und ungebührlichem Verhalten als fatal an und bin der festen Überzeugung, dass sich hier eine Kehrtwende einstellen muss, wenn wir weiterleben wollen wie bisher. Die heranwachsende Jugend könnte zu einem ernsten Problem werden, wenn sie dieses Lebensgefühl weitergeben an ihre Kinder.

*Wird sich etwas ändern?*

Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass es nicht ewig so weitergehen wird. Leider gehen meine Ideen zu Problemlösungen mit kleinen Einschränkungen zur allgemeinen Freiheit einher, weswegen ich oft aus Missfallen stoße (ausschließlich bei Gleichaltrigen). Zunächst möchte ich einen Hoffnungsschimmer aufzeigen. Die beste Freundin meiner Mutter ist Grundschullehrerin und hat uns oft genug von Zweitklässlern erzählt, die Leistungskontrollen boykottiert haben und sie als ******** beschimpften, doch sagt sie, dass es sich mit den jüngsten Klassen wohl besser verhalte und man womöglich aufatmen könne. Ich vertraue allerdings nicht ganz darauf und würde in Deutschland einige Dinge ändern, um zum Preis einer etwas strengeren Jugendzeit ein besseres Leben zu erkaufen. Dazu komme ich im 4. Abschnitt. Da ich überzeugt bin, dass meine Meinung nie von der Masse geteilt würde, sehe ich als einzige Lösung den Zusammenbruch allen Ungewollten durch einen Streik derer, die es richtig tun. Ich glaube, dass Vieles von dem, was schief läuft, enden würde, wenn die gebildeten Menschen einmal alles liegen lassen und sich um sich selbst kümmern und nicht mehr all den Müll mitbezahlen. Da das meiste Geld in der deutschen Wirtschaft von wenigen Millionen erarbeitet wird, würde so vielen zehn Millionen Menschen ein Zeichen gesetzt werden, dass ohne tugendhaftes Arbeiten und Leben nichts geht.

*Wieso machen die Eltern nichts?*

Gegenfrage: Machen die Eltern wirklich nichts? Ich glaube, dass die meisten Eltern ihren Kindern zumindest dann Grenzen setzen, wenn sie bemerken, dass die Kinder sich falsch verhalten haben (bzgl. Drogen, Alkohol, Gewalt, Verbrechen, ...). Das RTL-Syndrom von vollständig verkorksten Familien ist meiner Vermutung nach nur selten anzutreffen und statistisch kein Problem, das eine gesamtdeutsche Bedrohung darstellt. Jedoch könnte man gerade in solchen Extremfällen Maßnahmen ergreifen um zu zeigen, was passiert, wenn die Eltern ihrer Verantwortung nicht nachkommen und Jugendliche einfach unverbesserlich sind. Hierzu sollte man allerdings die Frage stellen: Liegt die Verantwortung nur bei den Eltern? Wie bereits richtig geschrieben wurde, gibt es für einen jungen Menschen tausende Einflüsse auf sein Heranwachsen. In der Psychologie ist das ein wichtiger Forschugszweig, doch sprengt das leider den Rahmen. Da Jugendliche schon jeher ihre Grenzen getestet haben und probiert haben und Erfahrungen gemacht haben, ist es vllt falsch, die Quelle darin zu suchen. Man sollte sich womöglich bemühen, die Faktoren zu finden, die in der Informationszeit hinzugekommen sind und an Einfluss gewinnen. Damit einhergehend müssen auch Erwachsene Menschen zu Verantwortungsbewusstsein erzogen werden. Ein Aufzwängen hilft hier nicht viel, man muss den Leuten zeigen, dass es nowendig ist und sie ihrem Gewissen und Verantwortungsbewusstsein verpflichten.

*Was wird aus Deutschland?*

Deutschland ist eine der reichsten Nationen der Welt, mit einer starken Wirtschaft und einem riesigen Pool an Fachkräften, der weltweit seines Gleichen sucht. Wir dürfen nicht aus den Augen verlieren, dass das moderne Deutschland in sehr sehr vielen Belangen eine Vorbildnation für den Rest der Welt ist.

Ich meine jedoch, dass dieser Istzustand durch wohl erzogene Menschen, die ehrlich gearbeitet haben, erreicht wurde und dass man weiter arbeiten muss, um ihn zu erhalten oder zu verbessern. Somit sehe ich die Notwendigkeit, der Jugend zu zeigen, dass es ein Muss ist, sich entsprechend der Gesetze zu benehmen und Grenzen zu akzeptieren zum Wohle der Gemeinschaft und damit dem eigenen. Ich glaube, dass man dafür mehr Autoritäten als die Eltern zur Erziehung berücksichtigen muss. Hier sehe ich vor allem den Staat mit den unmittelbaren Einfllüssen von z.B. Lehrern und Polizei. Jugendlichen muss gezeigt werden, dass falsches Benehmen zu einer Strafe führt und das auch schon in jungen Jahren (->Polizei, sowie verschärfte Rechsprechung). Desweiteren sollte der Staat der Jugend verdeutlichen, dass Disziplin ein Muss ist und von Zeit zu Zeit erwartet werden kann. Wenn Schüler gänzlich der Schule fern bleiben und sich vor dem verschließen, was dort passiert, sollte der Staat die Möglichkeit bekommen nach Anraten durch studierte Lehrer (Sie sind nunmal Akademiker und Pädagogen), Eltern und Schüler die Konsequenzen spüren zu lassen z.B. durch das Wegfallen ausgewählter Sozialleistungen. Damit haben auch die Eltern den Druck, ihre Kinder zu Disziplin zu zwingen und der Schüler bekommt auch eine stufenweise, aber sofort einsetzende Strafe zu spüren. Das erfordert allerdings weit mehr Lehrer, kleinere Klassen und ein bundesweit einheitliches Schulsystem. 

Das war es zunächst von meiner Seite, ich hoffe, dass ich niemanden auf den Schlips getreten bin und falls etwas unklar geblieben ist, fragt mich bitte 

Abschließend möchte ich zwei Fragen stellen, die in diesem Thread keine Antwort verlangen:
Wie kann man die jungen Menschen richtig erziehen?
Wer soll Jugendliche erziehen?


----------



## Lan_Party (16. Februar 2012)

OdlG schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich habe die hervorgehobenen Beiträge im Startpost gelesen und bin sehr gespannt auf den weiteren Verlauf des Threads. Ich bitte um Verzeihung, dass ich die 85 Seiten danach nicht gelesen habe  Ich möchte nun auch meine Meinung anbringen und bitte darum, den Text nicht allzu sehr auseinander zu nehmen. Ich habe eine sehr eigene Meinung und das merke ich auch in Gesprächen mit den meisten Menschen. Zur besseren Einordnung meiner Meinung möchte ich möglichst kurz anreißen, aus was für einer Familie und Umgebung ich stamme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dazu sollte man sagen das die "Vorbilder" auch eine große Rolle spielen!
Amy Winehouse - Durch Drogen gestorben und jeder trauert.
Witney Housten - Selbes "trauer"-spiel. 
Charlie Sheen - Ich glaube bei im brauche ich gar nicht erst anfagen...
Rihanna - Großes Vorbild vieler Jugendlicher Mädchen! Fängt an zu kiffen...
Diverse Rapper - Drogen dealen ist gut, sich zu betrinken sowieso, Schule bringt nichts, alle Menschen sind schlecht nur "ICH" bin perfekt --> Jeder möchte Rapper werden. 
Justin Bieber - Buch und Film mit 17! Mit 17 hat er natürlich alles schon durchgemacht... 
Das mit den Vorbildern ist halt immer so eine Sache. Ich habe keins da ich mein leben leben möchte und nicht das eines anderen.



OdlG schrieb:


> *Wird sich etwas ändern?*
> 
> Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass es nicht ewig so weitergehen wird. Leider gehen meine Ideen zu Problemlösungen mit kleinen Einschränkungen zur allgemeinen Freiheit einher, weswegen ich oft aus Missfallen stoße (ausschließlich bei Gleichaltrigen). Zunächst möchte ich einen Hoffnungsschimmer aufzeigen. Die beste Freundin meiner Mutter ist Grundschullehrerin und hat uns oft genug von Zweitklässlern erzählt, die Leistungskontrollen boykottiert haben und sie als ******** beschimpften, doch sagt sie, dass es sich mit den jüngsten Klassen wohl besser verhalte und man womöglich aufatmen könne. Ich vertraue allerdings nicht ganz darauf und würde in Deutschland einige Dinge ändern, um zum Preis einer etwas strengeren Jugendzeit ein besseres Leben zu erkaufen. Dazu komme ich im 4. Abschnitt. Da ich überzeugt bin, dass meine Meinung nie von der Masse geteilt würde, sehe ich als einzige Lösung den Zusammenbruch allen Ungewollten durch einen Streik derer, die es richtig tun. Ich glaube, dass Vieles von dem, was schief läuft, enden würde, wenn die gebildeten Menschen einmal alles liegen lassen und sich um sich selbst kümmern und nicht mehr all den Müll mitbezahlen. Da das meiste Geld in der deutschen Wirtschaft von wenigen Millionen erarbeitet wird, würde so vielen zehn Millionen Menschen ein Zeichen gesetzt werden, dass ohne tugendhaftes Arbeiten und Leben nichts geht.



Die Lehrer müssen härter durchgreifen. Nicht warten bis sich solche Taten häufen sondern sofort die Eltern zu einem Gespräch einladen.



OdlG schrieb:


> *Wieso machen die Eltern nichts?*
> 
> Gegenfrage: Machen die Eltern wirklich nichts? Ich glaube, dass die meisten Eltern ihren Kindern zumindest dann Grenzen setzen, wenn sie bemerken, dass die Kinder sich falsch verhalten haben (bzgl. Drogen, Alkohol, Gewalt, Verbrechen, ...). Das RTL-Syndrom von vollständig verkorksten Familien ist meiner Vermutung nach nur selten anzutreffen und statistisch kein Problem, das eine gesamtdeutsche Bedrohung darstellt. Jedoch könnte man gerade in solchen Extremfällen Maßnahmen ergreifen um zu zeigen, was passiert, wenn die Eltern ihrer Verantwortung nicht nachkommen und Jugendliche einfach unverbesserlich sind. Hierzu sollte man allerdings die Frage stellen: Liegt die Verantwortung nur bei den Eltern? Wie bereits richtig geschrieben wurde, gibt es für einen jungen Menschen tausende Einflüsse auf sein Heranwachsen. In der Psychologie ist das ein wichtiger Forschugszweig, doch sprengt das leider den Rahmen. Da Jugendliche schon jeher ihre Grenzen getestet haben und probiert haben und Erfahrungen gemacht haben, ist es vllt falsch, die Quelle darin zu suchen. Man sollte sich womöglich bemühen, die Faktoren zu finden, die in der Informationszeit hinzugekommen sind und an Einfluss gewinnen. Damit einhergehend müssen auch Erwachsene Menschen zu Verantwortungsbewusstsein erzogen werden. Ein Aufzwängen hilft hier nicht viel, man muss den Leuten zeigen, dass es nowendig ist und sie ihrem Gewissen und Verantwortungsbewusstsein verpflichten.



Was bringen Grenzen wenn diese nicht eingehalten werden. Ich könnte sofort an Drogen kommen und dafür brauche ich keine 5 min.. Meine Eltern würden es nie herausfinden. Das Problem ist das die Eltern den Kindern leichtsinnig Vertrauen. Klar ist Vertrauen wichtig aber man selbst sollte wissen wie man selbst früher drauf war - Eltern finden es sowieso nicht heraus also reicht es wenn man auf liebes Kind machen.



OdlG schrieb:


> *Was wird aus Deutschland?*
> 
> Deutschland ist eine der reichsten Nationen der Welt, mit einer starken Wirtschaft und einem riesigen Pool an Fachkräften, der weltweit seines Gleichen sucht. Wir dürfen nicht aus den Augen verlieren, dass das moderne Deutschland in sehr sehr vielen Belangen eine Vorbildnation für den Rest der Welt ist.
> 
> ...



Deutschland zeigt das "wir" Geld haben (noch). Das wird aber nicht ewig so sein wenn sich nichts ändert.
Das Geld wird Flasch zu verfügung gestellt. Ich würde gerne mal wissen welche prioritäten an erster Stelle stehen.
Bei mir wären es Sicherheit, Bildung und Erziehung. Aber man kann es einfach mal so sagen. Würden die Politiker die Wahrheit sagen würde sie keiner Wählen.


OdlG schrieb:


> Abschließend möchte ich zwei Fragen stellen, die in diesem Thread keine Antwort verlangen:
> Wie kann man die jungen Menschen richtig erziehen?
> Wer soll Jugendliche erziehen?



Man muss früh Grenzen setzten, sich Zeit für die Kinder nehmen, im Kindergarten und in der Schule muss "Erziehung" weitergehen, Kostenlose Mittagsprogramme müssen eingeführt werden etc.

An erster Stelle müssen es natürlich die Eltern, dazu sollten Lehrer auch gehören da Kinder/Jugendliche jeden Tag min. 6 Stunden in der Schule befinden und das ist einiges an Zeit in der man viel "Quatsch" lernen/ausüben kann.
Das TV-Programm sollte Kinderfreundlicher werden, Nick Jr. ist z.B. ein gutes Programm für kleine Kinder. Man lernt mir Spaß und das was einem Spaß macht möchte man öfter machen. Macht lernen keinen Spaß so wird man immer lustloser und beschäftigt sich mit anderen Dingen.

BTW: Ich denke nicht das man es dir übel nehmen kann wenn du dir die vorherigen Seiten nicht durchgelesen hast.  Dazu hättest du von Anfang an dabei sein müssen. Ich habe von der ersten bis zur letzen jeden Post gelesen und die wichtigsten(finde ich jedenfalls, wenn andere User einige Posts auch wichtig finden editiere ich sie gerne dazu wenn ich die erlaubniss des Posters bekomme) in den Startpost editiert damit es etwas übersichtlich ist. Es reicht ja wenn man den Startpost liest. Dazu würde ich deinen Post auf hinzufügen wenn ich dürfte.

Etwas OT aber dennoch Interessant:
14 jähriger an der Uni eingeschrieben

Der Mann den sie "pistole" nannten


----------



## OdlG (16. Februar 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 

Ich habe ne ganze Weile an dem Beitrag geschrieben, daher kann es durchaus passiert sein, dass ich etwas vergessen habe oder falsch geschrieben habe, daher bitte mich benachrichtigen, wenn etwas unschlüssig ist 

Ich wäre froh, wenn du meinen Beitrag mit in den Startpost setzt und ich bin sehr gespannt wie die anderen Nutzer meine Ausführungen aufnehmen. Teilweise bin ich ja durchaus etwas drastisch 

Schönen Abend noch, ich muss mich auf meine morgige Prüfung einstimmen


----------



## Lan_Party (16. Februar 2012)

OdlG schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort
> 
> Ich habe ne ganze Weile an dem Beitrag geschrieben, daher kann es durchaus passiert sein, dass ich etwas vergessen habe oder falsch geschrieben habe, daher bitte mich benachrichtigen, wenn etwas unschlüssig ist
> 
> ...


 Gutes gelingen für deine Prüfung! 

Wird morgen reineditiert.  Erstmal muss ich ins Bett. Schon wieder 23:00... Wie schnell die Zeit doch vergeht. 

Ich denke die User werden dich schon nicht auspeitschen.


----------



## ChaoZ (17. Februar 2012)

Wie wär's denn wenn du die Posts im Startpost in Spoiler Tags packst? Wäre sinnvoll meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Februar 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär's denn wenn du die Posts im Startpost in Spoiler Tags packst? Wäre sinnvoll meiner Meinung nach.



Gute Idee!  Danke!


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Februar 2012)

Heute als ich am Bahnhof auf den Zug wartete, war in der nähe ein jüngerer MAnn so zwischen 18 und 20 schätze ich mal am Telefon und redete mit jemandem wie er einen geschlagen hatte und mit was. sogar das er ihm die Brille zerstört hatte und ihn mit dem Gürtel geschlagfen hatte scheint dem Spass gemacht zu haben so wie er es erzählt hatte, war da eine gewisse Freude in der Stimme zu hören.

Wird das etwa zur Mode, einen Schlagen und dann bei Freunden damit angeben?


----------



## ChaoZ (22. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht war es ja einer der vorher seine Schwester beleidigt, oder an sein Auto gepinkelt hat. Ich glaube wohl kaum das das der Fall ist, aber vielleicht hatte der Kerl einen mehr oder weniger guten Grund, auch wenn Gewalt so gut wie nie die Lösung ist.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Februar 2012)

Was für einen Grund der hatte weiss ich auch nicht aber Spass an der Gewalt haben??


----------



## ChaoZ (22. Februar 2012)

Ist generell falsch. Würdest du nicht gerne jemandem Schmerzen zufügen, der, sagen wir, dein Auto demoliert, Hakenkreuze an dein Haus gesprüht, deinen Hund getreten und Drohanrufe bei deiner Mutter getätigt hat? 

Wie gesagt, die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist verdammt gering und ich glaube das besagter Typ einfach nur ein Arschloch war.


----------



## Pagz (23. Februar 2012)

Nur, um den Thread mal in eine andere Richtung zu lenken:
Wir reden hier seit ca 50 Seiten nur davon, was falsch läuft (40 Seiten davon sind persönliche Erlebnisse!)
Klar, das ist auch wichtig, bringt uns auf Dauer hier aber nicht weiter
Natürlich hat jeder schon einmal irgentwie, irgentwo etwas negatives erlebt; das lässt sich auch im perfekten Staat schwer vermeiden.
Aber richtig interessant wäre es doch, was man dagegen machen könnte......


----------



## Seeefe (23. Februar 2012)

Pagz schrieb:


> Nur, um den Thread mal in eine andere Richtung zu lenken:
> Wir reden hier seit ca 50 Seiten nur davon, was falsch läuft (40 Seiten davon sind persönliche Erlebnisse!)
> Klar, das ist auch wichtig, bringt uns auf Dauer hier aber nicht weiter
> Natürlich hat jeder schon einmal irgentwie, irgentwo etwas negatives erlebt; das lässt sich auch im perfekten Staat schwer vermeiden.
> Aber richtig interessant wäre es doch, was man dagegen machen könnte......


 
Sehe ich auch so. Ich lese hier seit langer Zeit nur, wie "schieße" unsere Jugend und die Lehrer an Schulen seien. 

Ich bin selbst 16, habn Migrationshintergrund und gehe auf ne stink normale Realschule. Klar gibts viele Asis, auch hier in meiner Stadt, aber das ist nur ein kleiner Teil 
Wie eine Lehrerin von mir immer sagt: "Die die auffallen sind immer die, die Mist bauen, stören oder ihre Hausaufgaben nicht machen! Die, die keinen Mist bauen, nicht den Unterricht stören und ihre Hausaufgaben machen fallen halt wenig bis garnicht auf." 

Und so ist das doch auch in Wirklichkeit. Die Jugendlichen die Mist bauen, fallen halt am stärksten der Öffentlichkeit auf, nur sind das von allen Jugendlichen nur ein geringer Teil, ich glaube das wird oft vernachlässigt 

Nicht alles so schlimm sehen, wir haben schon ne vernünftige Jugend


----------



## Lan_Party (23. Februar 2012)

Es wurden schon einige Vorschläge gepostet so ist es nicht.
Dieser Thread müsste nur etwas mehr Public werden. Lehrer oder Schüler müssten einfach mal lesen wie man Sie sieht. So können diese auch mal überlegen ob dieser Thread auch Sie anspricht.


----------



## Pagz (23. Februar 2012)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Es wurden schon einige Vorschläge gepostet so ist es nicht.


Zum Beispiel? (Und Rapmusik verbieten zählt nicht)


----------



## Lan_Party (23. Februar 2012)

Pagz schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Beispiel? (Und Rapmusik verbieten zählt nicht)



Musik ist Kunst und Kunst darf man nicht verbergen. 

Z.b. sollen Eltern sofort(!) von Lehrern informiert werden wenn Schüler ihre Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht haben oder ihre Arbeiten bekommen. Wenn wir eine Arbeit schrieben wurden meine Eltern nie informiert. Egal welche Note ich hatte!
Jugendliche sollten innerhalb kürzester Zeit bestraft werden und nicht erst nach 6 Monaten wenn alles wieder vergessen wurde.
Es sollte mehr in Bildung investiert werden und dazu noch in Aktivitäten für die Freizeit der Kinder und Jugendlichen. Wenn ich mir die Spielplätze mal so anschaue...naja.
Jugendliche haben ja keine Plätze zum "chilln". Jugendtreff haben wir zwar hier aber naja das wahre ist es auch nicht.


----------



## ChaoZ (23. Februar 2012)

Vorallem schnelle, konsequentere Strafen für Gewaltdelikte, und seien es nur kleine Schlägereien.


----------



## Pagz (23. Februar 2012)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Z.b. sollen Eltern sofort(!) von Lehrern informiert werden wenn Schüler ihre Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht haben



Bringt gar nichts (eigene Erfahrung)


> ...oder ihre Arbeiten bekommen. Wenn wir eine Arbeit schrieben wurden meine Eltern nie informiert. Egal welche Note ich hatte!
> Jugendliche sollten innerhalb kürzester Zeit bestraft werden und nicht erst nach 6 Monaten wenn alles wieder vergessen wurde.


Du willst Kinder/Jugendliche für schlechte Noten bestrafen


> Es sollte mehr in Bildung investiert werden und dazu noch in Aktivitäten f ür die Freizeit der Kinder und Jugendlichen. Wenn ich mir die Spielplätze mal so anschaue...naja.
> Jugendliche haben ja keine Plätze zum "chilln". Jugendtreff haben wir zwar hieraber naja das wahre ist es auch nicht.


Bei dem Punkt stimme ich dir zu, aber so wie es derzeit läuft, können wir froh sein, wenn nicht sogar bei der Bildung eingespart wird (Studiengebühren...)


----------



## Lan_Party (23. Februar 2012)

Pagz schrieb:
			
		

> Bringt gar nichts (eigene Erfahrung)
> 
> Du willst Kinder/Jugendliche für schlechte Noten bestrafen
> 
> Bei dem Punkt stimme ich dir zu, aber so wie es derzeit läuft, können wir froh sein, wenn nicht sogar bei der Bildung eingespart wird (Studiengebühren...)



Sry habe es etwas blöd formuliert. Mit den Strafen meinte ich Kriminelle Delikte.

Wir haben Mathebücher für Elektriker die fast 20 Jahre alt sind! Also wenn in 20 Jahren sich Elektrotechnisch nichts verändert hat dann bin ich auf dem Aktuellsten stand.


----------



## Seeefe (23. Februar 2012)

Das ne Gerichtsverhandlung erst nach 6 Monaten bei Gewaltdelikten ist, ist doch eig. nichts ungewöhnliches. 
Ob die jtz. sofort oder nach 6 Monaten kommt, STrafe bleibt Strafe und tut auch gleich weh  

Nunja Bücher sind immer so eine gewisse Sache, ich denke nicht das sich die Formeln stark verändert haben oder?  Wobei 20 Jahre schon recht viel sind für ein Schulbuch. 
Ich finde unser Bildungssystem auch nicht soo gut, aber wer was lernen will und was aus sich machen will, der schafft das hier bei uns auch  
Und immer die Eltern und Lehrer mit einzubeziehen finde ich auch... naja.
Wenn sich im Kopf des Jugendliches nicht tut, dann kannst du machen was du willst, ihn bestrafen soviel du willst, bringen wirds fast garnicht. Ihn zum lernen zwingen kann man am Ende eig. auch nicht und sollte man auch nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Februar 2012)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Es wurden schon einige Vorschläge gepostet so ist es nicht.
> Dieser Thread müsste nur etwas mehr Public werden. Lehrer oder Schüler müssten einfach mal lesen wie man Sie sieht. So können diese auch mal überlegen ob dieser Thread auch Sie anspricht.


 
Zumindest Schüler lesen (und schreiben) hier jede Menge mit. Nur einen konstruktiven Umgang mit Kritik oder Vorschlägen vermisst man bislang. Irgendwie sind alle der Meinung, dass sie selbst es genau richtig machen (mal mehr, mal weniger berechtigt) - was ja wiederum schon einer der typischen Kritikpunkte gegenüber der Jugend ist


----------



## Pagz (23. Februar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind alle der Meinung, dass sie selbst es genau richtig machen (mal mehr, mal weniger berechtigt) - was ja wiederum schon einer der typischen Kritikpunkte gegenüber der Jugend ist


 
Das wäre wohl eher ein Kritikpunkt an der gesamten Menschheit


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Juli 2013)

Hey,
Ich möchte wieder mehr aktiv im Forum sein bzw. bin ich nach einer langen Pause wieder zurück.

Ich greife mal zum "neuanfang" an eine Umfrage.
Glaubt Ihr das durch die anstößigen Bilder, die bald auf die Zigarettenschachteln kommen, Jugendliche weniger rauchen, gar nicht erst anfangen oder sogar aufhören?

Ein Freund von mir hat sich im Urlaub eine Stange Zigaretten gekauft auf der solche Bilder waren. Er hat die Zigaretten immer in eine "normale" Schachtel getan, weil die Bilder zu anstößig für ihn waren.

Ich denke schon das es etwas bringen wird. Klar gibt es Plastik-/Metallschachteln in die man die Zigaretten verstauen kann aber die Bilder werden einen jeden Tag vors Auge gesetzt.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Juli 2013)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Hey,
> Ich möchte wieder mehr aktiv im Forum sein bzw. bin ich nach einer langen Pause wieder zurück.
> 
> Ich greife mal zum "neuanfang" an eine Umfrage.
> ...


 
Ein Freund von mir raucht ein paar Zigaretten am Tag und ihn stört es nicht weil er es sich gar nicht ansieht. Ich denke das es zwar schon etwas abschreckt aber die Sucht ist zu gross.


----------



## Thallassa (17. Juli 2013)

Man müsste sich mal ein paar Studien aus Ländern ansehen, die so etwas bereits eingeführt haben. 
Mich persönlich würde es mich abschrecken, ich weiß seit ich 10 bin, worauf ich mich beim Rauchen einlasse - abhalten tut es mich deswegen noch lange nicht. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich ein ziemlicher Suchti bin.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Juli 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Man müsste sich mal ein paar Studien aus Ländern ansehen, die so etwas bereits eingeführt haben.



Ich versuche mal ein paar zu finden.

60% der Packung wird mit solchen Bildern bedeckt sein. Da wird es schwer sein soetwas zu "übersehen".

Meine Freunde finden es jedenfalls massiv abstoßend, jüngere kann es evtl. mehr beeinflussen.


----------



## jamie (17. Juli 2013)

Das mit den Bildern ist Bullshit. Die Leute, die rauchen wissen i.d.R., wie gesundheitsschädlich das Ganze ist, rauchen aber trotzdem weil Sucht und so, weißßu?
Ich verstehe nicht, was Bildchen da für einen besseren Effekt haben sollen. Klar die Bilder sind ekelig und einige werden die Zigaretten umfüllen aber die Sucht wird doch nicht bekämpft. Außerdem finde ich es schon ein Bisschen dreist, wie (erwachsenen) Leute versucht wird, etwas unschmackhaft zu machen. Kommen jetzt demnächst auf 'Killerspiele'-Packungen Bilder von Amokläufern? o_O Das ist nicht nur Bevormundung sonder auch gezielte staatliche Beeinflussung! Was wir stattdessen brauchen ist Hilfe für die, die aufhören wollen!


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Juli 2013)

Wichtigstes aus dem Artikel.
Leider muss ich auf die App zurückgreifen und kann keine Hyperlinks erstellen, deshalb ist der Artikel im Spoiler.


Spoiler



http://www.wiwo.de/unternehmen/hand...lbilder-auf-zigarettenschachteln/8143692.html

Das Hamburger Unternehmen gab eine Studie bei Prof. Hendrik Sattler Direktor  vom Institut für Marketing und Medien in Auftrag. Die Studie sollte Antworten auf drei zentrale Fragen geben:
1. Haben die Bilder eine abschreckende Wirkung auf die Raucher?
2. Fühlen sich Raucher durch die Bilder besser über gesundheitliche Risiken aufgeklärt?
3. Welche Folgen ergeben sich für die Markenbekanntheit?  
Dazu wurden 3028 Probanden befragt. Die Antworten sind jedoch nicht immer eindeutig. So gibt es laut Studie Indizien für einen Nachfragerückgang bei den Zigaretten, die in Verpackungen mit Schockbildern versehen wurden. Die Indizien seien allerdings nicht eindeutig. Die Mehrzahl der vorgenommen Tests kommt zu dem Ergebnis, dass Raucher von den Fotos nicht abgeschreckt werden, vor allem bei regelmäßigen Rauchern lassen sich keine Effekte auf den Kippen-Konsum feststellen.
Im Bezug auf die gesundheitliche Aufklärung geben 79% der Testpersonen an, dass sie sich im Vergleich zu den bisherigen Warnhinweisen auf Zigarettenschachteln nicht besser aufgeklärt fühlen. Dem gegenüber stehen 8,5% die sich jedoch deutlich besser aufgeklärt fühlen.

-----------------

Gegen die Studie sprechen Erfahrungswerte aus anderen Ländern. In Australien gibt es das "Gruselkabinett to go" schon seit 2006. Der Anteil der Raucher reduzierte sich dadurch auf 15,1% im Jahr 2010. Zum Vergleich: 1988 verfügte das Land noch über einen Raucheranteil von 30,5%.



15% sind schon eine Zahl! Zwar hat es über 20 Jahre gebraucht aber immerhin.
Man wird sehen was es in Deutschland bringen wird. Die Raucher wird es sicher verärgern oder gar nicht interessieren aber solange es hilft den Konsum zu vermindern oder sogar aufzuhören ist es was positives.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (17. Juli 2013)

Ich bin Nichtraucher (was Zigaretten angeht) und noch ziemlich jung. Wenn ich anfangen wollte zu rauchen, würden mich die Bilder überhaupt nicht stören. Auch von anderen Freunden (Raucher und Nichtrauacher) weiß ich, dass es sie nicht stören würde.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Juli 2013)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Ich bin Nichtraucher (was Zigaretten angeht) und noch ziemlich jung. Wenn ich anfangen wollte zu rauchen, würden mich die Bilder überhaupt nicht stören. Auch von anderen Freunden (Raucher und Nichtrauacher) weiß ich, dass es sie nicht stören würde.



Das kann man erst sagen wenn es soweit ist.
Aber wie schon geschrieben, die einen wirds stören die anderen weniger.
Das größste Problem ist wie man die Steuereinnahmen wieder reinbekommt.
Allgemein werden Zigaretten weniger geraucht, dafür steigt der Pfeifen- und Zigarello(?)konsum.


----------



## Abufaso (17. Juli 2013)

Ich rauche selbst nicht, finde es aber schon hart wie der Staat damit versucht seine (erwachsenen!) Bürger zu bevormunden und zu erziehen. Jeder sollte seine Meinung selbst dazu bilden dürfen oder traut man uns das etwa nicht zu?


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Juli 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Ich rauche selbst nicht, finde es aber schon hart wie der Staat damit versucht seine (erwachsenen!) Bürger zu bevormunden und zu erziehen. Jeder sollte seine Meinung selbst dazu bilden dürfen oder traut man uns das etwa nicht zu?



Das soll mehr an jugendliche gehen.
Ich wurde in der Schule und von meinen Eltern nie aufgeklärt was das rauchen angeht. In der Schule wurden wir über verschiedene Drogen aufgeklärt und deren folgen. Was Alkohol- und Zigarettenkonsum angeht weis ich nur aus eigener erfahrung und diversen Berichten im Fernsehen welche folgen es hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2013)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Ich rauche selbst nicht, finde es aber schon hart wie der Staat damit versucht seine (erwachsenen!) Bürger zu bevormunden und zu erziehen. Jeder sollte seine Meinung selbst dazu bilden dürfen oder traut man uns das etwa nicht zu?


 

Jahrleange Beobachtungen belegen leider, dass zu viele Erwachsene entweder unfähig sind, sich eine vernünftige Meinung zu bilden, oder einen Dreck auf die Gemeinschaft geben.
Ich persönlich wäre aber auch eher dafür, statt lächerlicher Bildchen, die Kosten in den Gesundheits- und Sozialsystemen und den Produktivitätsausfall der Volkswirtschaft im Zuge von Tabakkonsum auf die Tabakpreise (und zwar alle Formen!) aufzuschlagen. Das wäre weniger lächerlich und wesentlich effektiver 
(wobei die Bildchen sicherlich auch eine Wirkung haben. Nicht, weil Raucher bislang so blöd gewesen wären, dass ihnen erst jetzt klar wird, was sie da tun -wobei das bei einer Minderheit der Fall sein mag-, sondern einfach weil es für die Tabakindustrie immer schwieriger wird, ein cooles Markenimage rüberzubringen, wenn sie so ansprechend wie ne Pathologie daherkommen müssen)


----------



## Mewtos (17. Juli 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jahrleange Beobachtungen belegen leider, dass zu viele Erwachsene entweder unfähig sind, sich eine vernünftige Meinung zu bilden, oder einen Dreck auf die Gemeinschaft geben.
> Ich persönlich wäre aber auch eher dafür, statt lächerlicher Bildchen, die Kosten in den Gesundheits- und Sozialsystemen und den Produktivitätsausfall der Volkswirtschaft im Zuge von Tabakkonsum auf die Tabakpreise (und zwar alle Formen!) aufzuschlagen [...]



Ja, wäre im jedenfall sinnvoller....
Ich meine, ich bin selber Raucher...diese Bildchen würden mich schon ekeln, aber ich würde die Zigaretten trotzdem kaufen und danach einfach in ein Hardcase tun oder mir Zigaretten stopfen.

Aber im Monat komme ich mit meinem Geld so "lala" hin ( Wohnung, Essen usw. ). Wenn eine Packung Zigaretten statt z.B. 5€ jetzt 8€ kosten würde, könnte ich mir vorstellen, mein Tabakkonsum um mehr als 50% zu reduzieren....reduzieren zu müssen, da ich dann nur noch Brot statt Pizza essen kann.^^

Und so wird es auch vielen Jugendlichen gehen, da meist nur ein Taschengeld vorhanden ist. (nach meiner Erfahrung / Kindheit)
Und meist ist es doch so: Wenn man als Jugendlicher nicht anfängt zu rauchen, sinkt die Wahrscheinlichkeit doch, dass man später nicht Abhängig wird.
Und der Staat hat auch noch was daran...wobei ich bezweifle,dass das Geld sinnvoll eingesetzt wird 

Falls ich mich am Text geirrt habe, korrigiert mich bitte 

MfG
Mewtos


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Juli 2013)

Woher sollen dann die Steuergelder kommen? Ich glaube pro 5€ Schachtel kommen 3,68€ in die Staatskasse.

Das ist viel Geld das fehlen würde wenn die Raucher(Erwachsene!) ihren Konsum einschränken oder gar aufhören.

Es muss versucht werden das Jugendliche, bis 18 Jahre, sehen was mit Ihnen passieren kann. Wer 18 Jahre jung ist kann selber entscheiden ob er noch rauchen möchte oder nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2013)

Die Tabaksteuer macht kaum über 2% des deutschen Steueraufkommens aus und es ist davon auszugehen, dass Ex-Raucher ihr Geld auch in Zukunft größtenteils in Deutschland ausgeben werden, so dass den entfallenden direkten Steuereinnahmen eine Steigerung der Binnennachfrage und damit von Steuereinnahmen in anderen Bereichen gegenüber stehen. Ich persönlich würde wäre kein bißchen überrascht, wenn unterm Strich ein Steuerplus bei rauskommt. (Dazu kommen noch die entfallenden Ausgaben)


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Juli 2013)

@ryuven_macaran
Und die Arbeitsplätze die entfallen?

Als erstes sollten Jugendliche oder auch schon Kinder aufgeklärt werden was es für folgen hat.
Eine Erhöhung bis 5,50€ ist noch im Rahmen, alles darüber ist zu teuer.

Mein Vorschlag:
Frühe aufklärung, abschreckende Bilder und Preiserhöhung bis 5,50€ auf 21 Zigaretten.

So würde ich das gerne weitermachen das Ihr eure Vorschläge verdeutlicht und dann kurz und knapp hinterlegt.

Kurz zu etwas anderem:
Das positive was gerade passiert bzw. kommen soll ist Urlaubsgeld für Kinder in armen Familien, wenn es denn richtig verwaltet wird!


----------



## MatzMaker (17. Juli 2013)

ich weiß nicht obs hier schon erwähnt wurde ... was Zigaretten angeht.
Im Ausland gitbs ja diese "krassen" Bilder auf den Zigarettenschachteln.
Weiß net was ich davon halten soll.
Ist halt übel ^^ es kann sein, dass diese Bilder eine Abschreckende reaktion haben können was das Rauchen angeht.
Ich finde diese Maßnahme allerdings als etwas übertrieben.

Kinder könnten Angstzustände oder Albträume von solchen Bildern bekommen.
Vlt. auch die ständige Angst um die "rauchenden" Eltern.

vlt. ist des von mir bissi übertrieben dargestellt ... aber ich finde die Sprüche langen schon aus, die ja bei uns auf den Kippen steht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2013)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> @ryuven_macaran
> Und die Arbeitsplätze die entfallen?


 
Liegen primär im Ausland, denn die Tabakindustrie hat in Deutschland nicht alzu viele Angestellte. Je nachdem wofür die Ex-Raucher ihr Geld in Zukunft ausgeben, wird die Arbeitsplatzbilanz somit eher positiv ausfallen. (Bei z.B. Elektronikartikeln knapp negativ, aber wenn z.B. häufiger Essen gegangen wird, ist die Bilanz sehr positiv)


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Juli 2013)

@MatzMaker
Spanien, Australien und Thailand glaube ich.
Ist doch eher etwas positives wenn die Kinder Angst um Ihre Eltern haben. Die Eltern versuchen weniger zu Rauchen oder wenigstens nicht in der nähe der Kinder.
Die Texte liest sich doch keiner durch.

Wie sagt man so schön: "Bilder sagen mehr als Tausend Worte."



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Liegen primär im Ausland, denn die Tabakindustrie hat in Deutschland nicht alzu viele Angestellte. Je nachdem wofür die Ex-Raucher ihr Geld in Zukunft ausgeben, wird die Arbeitsplatzbilanz somit eher positiv ausfallen. (Bei z.B. Elektronikartikeln knapp negativ, aber wenn z.B. häufiger Essen gegangen wird, ist die Bilanz sehr positiv)



So gesehen kann es theoretisch nur positiv ausgehen.


----------



## Andrej (18. Juli 2013)

Bin selber nicht Raucher und trinke auch keinen Alkohol.
Ich selbst habe auch sehr früh mit dem Rauchen und trinken angefangen.Meine erste Kippe habe ich mit 6 geraucht (mit 8 aufgehört) und mit 14 das erste Mal getrunken (mit 15 aufgehört).
Dass passierte aus dem Grund,weil ich oft mit Menschen befreundet war,die oftmals älter als ich waren.
Heute bin ich gegen Alkohol überhaupt(höchstens als oder in Medizin) und  Tabak sollte ganz verboten werden.

Ich selbst bin durch meine politische Überzeugung und durch mein interesse an Geschichte von dem Ganzen weg gekommen.
Ich habe viel über die russische Geschichte geguckt und gelesen und das führte dazu,dass ich an interessante Informationen gekommen bin,die mit dem Mythos aufräumten,
dass die Russen schon seit 1000 Jahren ihren Wodka trinken,der aber erst vom Erfinder des Periodensystems Dmitri Mendelejew im 19.Jahrhundert erfunden wurde.
Und das man in Russland erst seit den Kommunisten soviel trinkt.
Zudem hat mich auch die Äußerung von Adolf Hitler dazu bewegt,da diese lautete:_"Wir müssen die Slawen soweit bringen,dass sie sich nur durch die Gestensprache verständigen können.Es soll keine Hygiene und keine Impfungen geben.Nur Tabak und Alkohol"_. Es gibt noch mehr Gründe.

In der UdSSR hatte der Staat das alleinige Recht Alkohol zu produzieren und die ganzen Einnahmen gingen auch an den Staat.Es gab auch ein Wort für diese Einnahmen "Das betrunkene Budget".Der Staat finanzierte mit diesem Geld die Rüstungsindustrie und glaubte,dass er gewinn macht.Doch Studien haben gezeigt,dass für jeden eingenommenen Rubel man 3 ausgeben musste um für die Kosten auf zu kommen,die durch den Alkohol konsum entstanden wie z.B. Polizei,Krankenwagen einsätze und das wegfallen von qualifizierten Arbeitskräften.

Ich finde das Problem ist leicht zu lösen mit Ganztagsschulen und mit einem guten Beispiel der Eltern. (Der Staat sollte Werbung von Alkohol und Tabak ganz verbieten und auch in Filmen sollte nicht immer geraucht und getrunken werden,damit die Kinder nicht denken,dass es "COOL" sei) Wenn ich heute sehe wie eine Mutter neben ihrem Kind sitzt,dass gerade mal 1-3 Jahre alt ist und es vollqualmt,packt mich so eine Wutt,dass ich aufstehen möchte und ihr erst mal eine reinhauen.

Kinder möchte so sein wie die Eltern,die Eltern sind für die Kinder "Götter" an dennen diese sich orientieren möchten.Wenn du also ein Nichtsnutzt bist der seine Kinder in Sportfereine steckt und ihnen sagt,wie schlecht Tabak und Alkohol ist.Selber aber eine Wampe hast und noch nichtmal eine Liegestütze schaffst,da du dich nicht zum Boden zu drücken schafst,da deine Wampe dich daran hindert und vor den Kindern rauchst und trinkst,werde auch deine Kinder so.

Ein christliches Sprichweort lautet:"Rette dich selbst und um dich herum werden sich Menschen retten".
Also Vorbild sein.

Hier noch etwas von Volker Pispers
Volker Pispers Raucher - YouTube
ab 11.30 gucken
Volker Pispers ( neu-Teil 1) -FDP und die Apotheker --Wahlen im Kapitalismus(Freie Marktwirtschaft) - YouTube


----------



## godfather22 (18. Juli 2013)

Ich finde, dass diese Bildchen noch viel zu wenig sind. Die Tabakindustrie verdient ihr Geld damit unsere Bevölkerung süchtig zu machen und das finde ich falsch. Auch wenn die meisten in meinem Alter (bin 16), die rauchen, sagen sie wissen, was sie tun ist das totaler Schwachsinn. Wenn sie rational handeln könnten würden sie nicht rauchen. Ich hab mal einen Freund (Raucher) gefragt, was es ihm denn bringt zu rauchen. Er sagte "Raucher rauchen um sich wie Nichtraucher zu fühlen."
Die, die schon mit ~13 anfangen zu rauchen tun das nur um "erwachsener" zu wirken, weil es genug dumme Erwachsene gibt, bei denen sich durch Werbung, Filme etc. im Kopf das Image gefestigt hat, dass einem die Tabakindustrie vermitteln will, nämlich Raucher sind cooler, tougher und besser als Nichtraucher. In Wahrheit sind sie einfach nur schwach genug dem sozialen Druck ihrer Mitmenschen nicht stand halten zu können.


----------



## Andrej (18. Juli 2013)

@godfather22
Wollte auch zuerst hinschreiben,dass Raucher und Trinker willesschwach sind.
Dachte aber die könnten es missverstehen oder es als Angriff auf ihre Individuum werten.


----------



## godfather22 (18. Juli 2013)

Andrej schrieb:


> @godfather22
> Wollte auch zuerst hinschreiben,dass Raucher und Trinker willesschwach sind.
> Dachte aber die könnten es missverstehen oder es als Angriff auf ihre Individuum werten.



Naja es ist doch so ^^
Was bringt es einem denn bitte zu rauchen?
Dass Leute Kiffen oder Saufen kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen aber Zigaretten zu rauchen bringt einem ja überhaupt nichts (jetzt mal den popelig kleinen Nikotinflash am Anfang ausgenommen). Und keiner soll mir erzählen, er würde rauchen um Stress abzubauen oder so, das ist Schwachsinn.


----------



## Andrej (18. Juli 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Und keiner soll mir erzählen, er würde rauchen um Stress abzubauen oder so, das ist Schwachsinn.


Naja,ganz falsch ist diese Aussage nicht.Durch das Rauchen verengen sich die Gefäße,dass führt dazu,dass weniger Blut zum Gehirn transportiert wird und damit auch weniger Sauerstoff.Das führt zum Sauerstoffmangel im Gehirn und damit zur Senkung der Leistungskraft des Gehirns.
Der Strass verschwindet also und die Leistung des Gehirns auch.


----------



## godfather22 (18. Juli 2013)

Andrej schrieb:


> Naja,ganz falsch ist diese Aussage nicht.Durch das Rauchen verengen sich die Gefäße,dass führt dazu,dass weniger Blut zum Gehirn transportiert wird und damit auch weniger Sauerstoff.Das führt zum Sauerstoffmangel im Gehirn und damit zur Senkung der Leistungskraft des Gehirns.
> Der Strass verschwindet also und die Leistung des Gehirns auch.


 
Da kann ich auch die Luft anhalten und hab den selben Effekt. 
Durch Rauchen verschwindet in erster Linie der Stress, den man sich durch die Sucht selber ans Bein gebunden hat.


----------



## Andrej (18. Juli 2013)

@godfather22
Hier ein gutes Beispiel für Sauerstoffmangel im Gehirn
Gucken ab 2.10
[YT][/YT]Die Wissenschaft des Tötens 4/5 - YouTube[YT][/YT]


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Juli 2013)

@Andrej
Dein Wissen über die russische Geschichte ist schön und gut, aber dann weist du auch bestimmt was dabei rauskommen wird wenn man den Tabak und Alkohol komplett verbieten wird.

Es wird aufstände geben, bestimmt nicht so wie damals in Russland, aber es werden Millionen protestieren.

Dazu würden viele ihren Job verlieren und einnahmen für die Staatskasse wieder fehlen.
Niemand würde mehr in Diskos oder Bars gehen.
Was sollen die Brauer nun machen?


----------



## godfather22 (18. Juli 2013)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> @Andrej
> Dein Wissen über die russische Geschichte ist schön und gut, aber dann weist du auch bestimmt was dabei rauskommen wird wenn man den Tabak und Alkohol komplett verbieten wird.
> 
> Es wird aufstände geben, bestimmt nicht so wie damals in Russland, aber es werden Millionen protestieren.
> ...



Du meinst so, wie millionen wegen dem Abhörskandal protestieren? Dafür ist unsere Gesellschaft doch viel zu faul und zu übergewichtig. 
Das mit den Jobs kann man in jeder Branche sagen und die meisten Tabakriesen produzieren doch nach meinem Kenntnisstand sowieso nicht in Deutschland.


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Juli 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Du meinst so, wie millionen wegen dem Abhörskandal protestieren? Dafür ist unsere Gesellschaft doch viel zu faul und zu übergewichtig.
> Das mit den Jobs kann man in jeder Branche sagen und die meisten Tabakriesen produzieren doch nach meinem Kenntnisstand sowieso nicht in Deutschland.



Weist du was es für einen Aufstand in Russland gab?
Die Disko und Barbetreiber werden sicher nicht dumm rumsitzen.
Beim Tabak ist es ja noch "akzeptabel" aber es gibt aber viele Brauereien in Deutschland.

Man könnte den Alkoholverkauf ab 22 Uhr verbieten. Soweit ich weis wurde das Thema mal öffentlich aber es wurde nicht durchgesetzt.


----------



## sfc (18. Juli 2013)

Diese ganze Verbotsschiene ist mir zu sozialistisch. Ich bin selbst Nichtraucher und bestenfalls Gelegenheits"trinker", würde aber nie auf den Trichter kommen, Kippen und Zigaretten komplett verbieten zu wollen. Als Nächstes verbietet man dann noch kalorienhaltige Produkte, weil insbesondere Teile der Unterschicht unfähig sind, auf eine halbwegs normale Taille zu achten. Es gibt auch noch sowas wie Eigenverantwortung. Das lasse ich mit von einem Staat, der ohnehin schon überall seine Finger drin hat, nicht wegnehmen. Genauso gut könnte man bestimmte Sportarten verbieten, weil die ein zu hohes Verletzungsrisiko bergen - oder aufgrund des hohen Kalorienbedarfs der Anwender dem Klima schaden.


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Juli 2013)

@sfc
Einen Verbot möchte ich ja nicht.
Jeder der mal zu tief ins Glas geschaut hat weis wie es enden kann.
Trotzdem machen alle weiter. Mir ist es eig. egal wenn erwachsene sich betrinken, weil sie selber wissen was Sie tun aber mir geht es um Minderjährige.
Mit 12 das erste Bier, 13 die erste Kippe, 15 erster Krankenhausaufenthalt wegen Alkoholvergiftung und die Eltern machen nichts.
Eltern sind Vorbilder und wenn diese ständig trinken und rauchen schauen sich Kinder es ab, weil wenn die Eltern es tun kann es ja nur etwas gutes sein.


----------



## Andrej (18. Juli 2013)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Mit 12 das erste Bier, 13 die erste Kippe, 15 erster Krankenhausaufenthalt wegen Alkoholvergiftung und die Eltern machen nichts.


 Wenn jemand wegen Komasaufens ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert wird,sollte er selbst oder die Eltern für den Aufenthalt aufkommen und nicht die Krankenversicherung.Ich bin mir sicher,dass danach die Eltern mehr auf ihr Kind aufpassen werden.


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Juli 2013)

Andrej schrieb:


> Wenn jemand wegen Komasaufens ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert wird,sollte er selbst oder die Eltern für den Aufenthalt aufkommen und nicht die Krankenversicherung.Ich bin mir sicher,dass danach die Eltern mehr auf ihr Kind aufpassen werden.



Und was ist mit Partys? Wenn man betrunken ist hat man sich nicht mehr unter Kontrolle.


----------



## Andrej (18. Juli 2013)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Partys? Wenn man betrunken ist hat man sich nicht mehr unter Kontrolle.


 Ich habe mich noch nie soweit betrunken,dass mich ein Krankenwagen abholen musste,man muss auch seine Grenze kennen.
Und warum sollte die Gesellschaft für meine Dummheit aufkommen,die man sogar vermeiden könnte?


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Juli 2013)

Andrej schrieb:


> Ich habe mich noch nie soweit betrunken,dass mich ein Krankenwagen abholen musste,man muss auch seine Grenze kennen.
> Und warum sollte die Gesellschaft für meine Dummheit aufkommen,die man sogar vermeiden könnte?



Ich rede ja nicht von dir.
Es gibt genug Jugendliche die sich betrinken und dann in Krankenhaus müssen auch wenn diese Ihre grenzen kennen.

Wer wegen einer Alkoholvergiftung ins KH muss sollte selbst dafür zahlen. Ganz einfach, aber das bekommt ja keiner durchgesetzt.


----------



## Keksdose12 (18. Juli 2013)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> @sfc
> Einen Verbot möchte ich ja nicht.
> Jeder der mal zu tief ins Glas geschaut hat weis wie es enden kann.
> Trotzdem machen alle weiter. Mir ist es eig. egal wenn erwachsene sich betrinken, weil sie selber wissen was Sie tun aber mir geht es um Minderjährige.
> ...



Naja "erste kippe bzw. Erstes bier" muss ja nichts absolut schlechtes sein, aber wenn es dann zur gewohnheit wird es schon problematisch. Weil ausprobiert ham wir eigentlich alle schonmal oder ?

Beim komasaufen geb ich dir recht. Sollte man nicht einmal machen !


----------



## Andrej (18. Juli 2013)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich rede ja nicht von dir.
> Es gibt genug Jugendliche die sich betrinken und dann in Krankenhaus müssen auch wenn diese Ihre grenzen kennen.
> 
> Wer wegen einer Alkoholvergiftung ins KH muss sollte selbst dafür zahlen. Ganz einfach, aber das bekommt ja keiner durchgesetzt.



Man könnte es durchsetzen,wenn man den Menschen zeigen würde,welche Kosten durch das Komasaufen entstehen.
Und die FDP,da bin ich mir sicher,würde die erste Partei sein,die mit Händen und Füßen für das Gesetz währe.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Juli 2013)

Man könnte vielleicht so eine Art "Alkoholführerschein" einführen. In etwa sowas wie: Betrunken im Krankenhaus gelandet? Dann wird dir das Ding erstmal für einen Monat entzogen. Ach, das war nicht das erste Mal? Dann sinds schon 6 Monate.
Klar, es würde nicht alle Probleme lösen, Abhängige werden immer versuchen irgendwie dran zu kommen, sich selbst was zusammenpanschen oder auf den "Schwarzmarkt" das Glück versuchen. Es könnten erstmal auch Fehleinschätzungen kommen: Angenommen ein "Freund" will "helfen", dass du den "Lappen" behälst und ruft keinen Krankenwagen...


----------



## aloha84 (18. Juli 2013)

mhhhh die Frage die sich mir immer stellt: Ist es mit dem "Komasaufen" wirklich mehr geworden, oder sind wir heute mehr sensibilisiert was das Thema betrifft.
Als ich 16 war (vor 13-14 Jahren) wurde geraucht bis die Finger gelb waren, und gesoffen bis man nicht mehr laufen konnte......da nannten wir das aber nicht "Komasaufen", sondern "Einen trinken"!
Uns wäre es auch im Traum nicht eingefallen einen Krankenwagen zu rufen weil irgenwer kotzt, oder im Gebüsch liegt. Der Betroffene wurde auf die Seite gelegt, bzw. falls es zu kalt draußen war ins Haus geschleppt und gut war!

Ich glaube ehlich gesagt das Thema wird größer gemacht als es eigentlich ist.


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Juli 2013)

@Keksdose12
Es wird eben durch das Umfeld zur Gewohnheit.

Die Frage ist nur wieso es sich nicht durchsetzen lässt.


----------



## Keksdose12 (18. Juli 2013)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> @Keksdose12
> Es wird eben durch das Umfeld zur Gewohnheit.
> 
> Die Frage ist nur wieso es sich nicht durchsetzen lässt.



Was durchsetzen ?


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Juli 2013)

@Hansvonwurst
Wie soll das funktionieren?

@Aloha84
Würdest du es anders sehen wenn einer deiner Freunde gestorben wäre, weil es eben zu viel war?

@Keksdose12
Das die verantwortlichen die Kosten selbst tragen müssen.
Da fällt mir gerade ein das ein Krankenwagen 400€ kostet wenn man Ihn ruft. Solange man nicht kurz vorm abtreten ist wirds teuer.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Juli 2013)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wie soll das funktionieren?


 
Die Idee ist noch nicht ganz ausgereift, aber in etwa meine Vorstellung:
Wenn man 16 bzw. 18 ist, kann man sich so ein Ding beantragen. Anstelle der Altersprüfung an den Verkaufs- und Ausschanksstellen wird dann die Kontrolle von dem Ding verlangt. Erstmal kaum Mehraufwand als vorher und Einschränkungen sind keine erstmal da.
Nun kommt der Punkt: Analog zur Verkehrssünderkartei o.Ä. gibt es auch noch zum Alkohol einen "Katalog", der bei gewissen Übertretungen, erstmal fallen mir nur "wegen zu viel Alkohol ins Krankenhaus" und "Alkoholisiert am Steuer" ein. Bei einem gewissen "Punktekonto" wird dir das Ding zeitweise bis permanent entzogen. Der zusätzliche Verwaltungsaufwand könnte durch leichte Preiserhöhungen finanziert werden bzw. Kosten für einen Antrag und zusätzlich zum "Schaden" ein "Bußgeld".


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich aussehe wie 40 wird mich niemand nach so einem ausweis fragen.
Wer soll den kontrollieren ob jemand danach fragt, das würde vielen Tankstellen einiges an einnahmen verringern.


----------



## aloha84 (18. Juli 2013)

Ich sag ja nicht dass es "besser" war.
Ich glaube halt nur, dass es heute nicht schlimmer ist, als es früher war......."gut" ist es deshalb natürlich nicht.
Der größte Unterschied ist nur das sich Informationen heute schneller, billiger und vor allem einfacher verbreiten, sei es durch die lokalen websites der Medien, oder durch die sozialen Netzwerke.
Es gab halt mal Zeiten als Printmedien die Informationsquelle nummer eins waren, und z.B.: die Bildzeitung hätte einen Teufel getan, alle 2 Wochen einen großen Bericht über "Komasaufen" zu veröffentlichen, kostete halt Geld.


----------



## godfather22 (18. Juli 2013)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wenn ich aussehe wie 40 wird mich niemand nach so einem ausweis fragen.
> Wer soll den kontrollieren ob jemand danach fragt, das würde vielen Tankstellen einiges an einnahmen verringern.


 
Ich bin 16 und nicht einmal ich werde noch nach nem Ausweiß gefragt. Es gibt darüber hnaus auhc genug Kiosks in der Altstadt, die 11jährigen ne Pulle Wodka verkaufen. 
So ein Alkoholführerschein erscheint mir also ziemlich nutzlos, wenn noch nicht einmal die Ausweißregelung eingehalten wird.

Wenn man nicht dazu im Stande ist darauf zu achten, wieviel man trinkt sollte man es ganz lassen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. Juli 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Ich bin 16 und nicht einmal ich werde noch nach nem Ausweiß gefragt. Es gibt darüber hnaus auhc genug Kiosks in der Altstadt, die 11jährigen ne Pulle Wodka verkaufen.


 
Ich bin fast 20 und werde häufiger nach einem Ausweis gefragt als nicht...


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Juli 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich bin fast 20 und werde häufiger nach einem Ausweis gefragt als nicht...


 
War bei mir früher auch so und hat sich dann mit den Jahren verändert. Das Minderjährige Alkohol kaufen können finde ich furchtbar und diese Verkäufer sollte man einsperren.


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Juli 2013)

@aloha84
Schau mal in meinen Startpost.
Dort steht etwas zum Konsum der jugendlichen.

Es wäre doch besser wenn man Alkohol nur mit Karte zahlen könnte. An Zigarettenautomaten klappt es ja auch wunderbar.


----------



## godfather22 (18. Juli 2013)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> @aloha84
> Schau mal in meinen Startpost.
> Dort steht etwas zum Konsum der jugendlichen.
> 
> Es wäre doch besser wenn man Alkohol nur mit Karte zahlen könnte. An Zigarettenautomaten klappt es ja auch wunderbar.



Aber Alkohol kauft man nunmal nicht in Automaten. An Zigaretten zu kommen ist ja auch nicht gerade ein Kraftakt


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Juli 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Aber Alkohol kauft man nunmal nicht in Automaten. An Zigaretten zu kommen ist ja auch nicht gerade ein Kraftakt



An einem Automaten muss man seinen Ausweis durch ein an diesen gebrachtes Gerät ziehen oder seine Bankkarte in den Automaten. Das macht es für Jugendliche schonmal schwieriger. Wenn man nun am Kiosk mit der Bankkarte Alkohol kaufen muss wird unter 18 jährigen der Verkauf verweigert.


----------



## aloha84 (18. Juli 2013)

Ja das würde die Beschaffung schwieriger machen.
Aber jeder 16-jährige hat irgendeinen/welche Kumpel/s die volljährig sind und eine EC-Karte besitzen.......naja den Rest kann man sich ja denken.
Es gibt heute 13 Jährige "Raucher".....genau wie es sie vor 10 jahren gab.


----------



## Seeefe (18. Juli 2013)

Ich bitte euch, an den meisten Alkohol kommen unter 18-Jährige, durch Freunde die min. 18 sind.

Da würde son Alkoholkatalog oder so ein komischer Ausweis auch nichts dran ändern. 

Meistens ist es doch viel zu umständlich immer zu dem einem Kiosk zu fahren, an dem man als u18 was bekommt, als einfach nen Freund der ü18 ist zu fragen.


Wer Alkohol will, der bekommt ihn auch, das war so und das wird auch immer so bleiben. 

War es nicht eig. auch so, das der Trend von Koma-Trinkern bei Jugendlichen letztens zurückgegangen ist?


----------



## aloha84 (18. Juli 2013)

Übrigens je höher ich die Hürden stelle, um so kuhler ist es für die Jugend diese zu überspringen.
Das gleiche gilt für Verbote, wenn etwas verboten ist, wird es meistens nur noch interessanter.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Juli 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Übrigens je höher ich die Hürden stelle, um so kuhler ist es für die Jugend diese zu überspringen.
> Das gleiche gilt für Verbote, wenn etwas verboten ist, wird es meistens nur noch interessanter.


 
Schon aber wenn es kein Verbot an unter 16 oder 18 jährige gibt dann trinken es evtl. sogar 13 jährige und das wäre Gesundheitlich sicher nicht ok. Zwar bin ich kein Arzt und Medizinische Beratung ist hier nicht erlaubt, aber ich bin mir sicher das kein Arzt dafür wäre dieses Verbot aufzuheben.


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Juli 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> War es nicht eig. auch so, das der Trend von Koma-Trinkern bei Jugendlichen letztens zurückgegangen ist?



Da müsste ich mich nochmal schlau lesen.
Es kann schon sein das weniger in die KH.kommen aber trotzdem kann es gleich bleiben oder mehr geworden sein nur das niemand mehr einen Krankenwagen holen möchte und nachder der Buhhmann wenn die Eltern das Kind zur Rede stellen.

@aloha84
Was würdest du machen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Da kann ich auch die Luft anhalten und hab den selben Effekt.
> Durch Rauchen verschwindet in erster Linie der Stress, den man sich durch die Sucht selber ans Bein gebunden hat.


 
Rauchen beruhigt Raucher auch einfach durch die ritualisierte Handlung. Ein Zigaretten-Päuschen ist eben vor alleme eine Pause. Und auch sonst beugt es Aufregung vor, wenn man eine gewohnte Handlung durchführt.
Natürlich könnten die auch genausogut Origami-Schwäne falten, aber das ist kulturell mit weniger Anerkennung verknüpft 




Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Man könnte vielleicht so eine Art "Alkoholführerschein" einführen. In etwa sowas wie: Betrunken im Krankenhaus gelandet? Dann wird dir das Ding erstmal für einen Monat entzogen. Ach, das war nicht das erste Mal? Dann sinds schon 6 Monate.
> Klar, es würde nicht alle Probleme lösen, Abhängige werden immer versuchen irgendwie dran zu kommen, sich selbst was zusammenpanschen oder auf den "Schwarzmarkt" das Glück versuchen. Es könnten erstmal auch Fehleinschätzungen kommen: Angenommen ein "Freund" will "helfen", dass du den "Lappen" behälst und ruft keinen Krankenwagen...


 
Wir haben heute schon Gesetze, die nenneswerte alkolische Getränke für nicht-Volljährige verbieten und die den Ausschank an bereits stark alkoholisierte Personen verhindern sollen. Ein Formalisierung in einen "Führerschein" würde das Problem nicht mindern - denn das besteht darin, dass die Einhaltung der Gesetze schlichtweg nicht gegeben ist. 14 Jährige können sich mit jeder anderen Regelung genausgut ins Koma saufen, wie mit der aktuellen.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Juli 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...
> Natürlich könnten die auch genausogut Origami-Schwäne falten, aber das ist kulturell mit weniger Anerkennung verknüpft


 
Schade dann würden sie wahrscheinlich einen kleinen Wettbewerb in der Pause machen, wer ist der schnellste?


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Juli 2013)

Alkohol und Zigaretten sind Gesellschaftsdrogen.
Wer raucht und/oder trinkt wird akzeptiert, wer hingegen kifft ist das schlechte in Person.
Alkohol vs. Marijhuana
Dazu gab es mal einen kurzen vergleich auf Kabeleins glaube ich.
Die "bessere" Droge war Marijhuana.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Juli 2013)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Alkohol und Zigaretten sind Gesellschaftsdrogen.
> Wer raucht und/oder trinkt wird akzeptiert, wer hingegen kifft ist das schlechte in Person.
> Alkohol vs. Marijhuana
> Dazu gab es mal einen kurzen vergleich auf Kabeleins glaube ich.
> Die "bessere" Droge war Marijhuana.


 
Auch wenn ich keine Experte darin bin, kann es sein das es daran liegt weil Marijuhana illegal ist und die meisten Menschen sich nie mit dem Gesetz anlegen würden?


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Juli 2013)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich keine Experte darin bin, kann es sein das es daran liegt weil Marijuhana illegal ist und die meisten Menschen sich nie mit dem Gesetz anlegen würden?



Bezweifel ich.
Es ist eine "böse" Droge und die Leute sehen ja nurnoch bunte Farben und bekommen nichts mehr auf die reihe.
Ich selber habe noch nie gekifft, habe aber einige Freunde die es tun. Der eine mehr der eine weniger.
Ich kann aus "erfahrung" sagen das mir Kiffer lieber sind als Alkoholiker.
Sie verstehen alles wenn ich mit Ihnen rede und machen keinen Unsinn in Ihren zustand. Ein betrunkener pöbelt, kotzt, schreit, heult, was auch immer rum und kommt mit der Situation nicht klar.

Mir ist es ein Rätsel wieso Marjihuana verboten ist und Alkohol nicht.

A wäre es ein super Einnahmequelle (8€+ pro Gramm) und B sind die auswirkungen vom Konsum dieser "Droge" nicht so schlimm wie es beim Alkohol ist.

Das einzige Problem ist die Gesellschaft.


----------



## jamie (18. Juli 2013)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Bezweifel ich.
> Es ist eine "böse" Droge und die Leute sehen ja nurnoch bunte Farben und bekommen nichts mehr auf die reihe.
> Ich selber habe noch nie gekifft, habe aber einige Freunde die es tun. Der eine mehr der eine weniger.
> Ich kann aus "erfahrung" sagen das mir Kiffer lieber sind als Alkoholiker.
> ...


 
Da gibt es denke ich zwei Gründe: 1. die gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz und Lobby von Alkohol. Die meisten trinken gerne mal was, kiffe tut kaum einer (auch vor dem verbot war die Verbreitung und Akzeptanz längst nicht so hoch). 2. Das Suchtpotential, das meines Wissens bei Marihuana deutlich höher ist.


----------



## Seeefe (18. Juli 2013)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Bezweifel ich.
> Es ist eine "böse" Droge und die Leute sehen ja nurnoch bunte Farben und bekommen nichts mehr auf die reihe.
> Ich selber habe noch nie gekifft, habe aber einige Freunde die es tun. Der eine mehr der eine weniger.
> Ich kann aus "erfahrung" sagen das mir Kiffer lieber sind als Alkoholiker.
> ...


 
Murks.

Ich trinke und schreie nicht rum, pöbel keinen an und heule auch nicht. Kotzen lass ich mal außen vor, geht beim Kiffen genau so.

Beim Kiffen gibts auch die, die weinend in der Ecke liegen, die die schlafen und die, die einfach nur High sind, können sowohl aufgedreht als auch das genaue Gegenteil sein.


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Juli 2013)

@jamie Marjihuana macht nicht süchtig. Wenn man aufhören will kann man aufhören, beim Alkohol und Zigaretten ist man schon "aufgedreht" wenn es einige Stunden her ist das man etwas konsumiert hat.

@seefe
Schonmal betrunkene in der Disko gesehen? Oder allgemein mal Leute die keine Grenzen kennen?
Habe sowas öfter mal mitbekommen.


----------



## jamie (18. Juli 2013)

> @jamie Marjihuana macht nicht süchtig. Wenn man aufhören will kann man aufhören, beim Alkohol und Zigaretten ist man schon "aufgedreht" wenn es einige Stunden her ist das man etwas konsumiert hat.


Und ob Marihuana süchtig machen kann. Ich bin nicht mehr ganz drin in der Materie aber so weit ich mich entsinnen kann, entwickelt sich die Marihuanasucht ziemlich schleichend als psychische Sucht während Alkohol auch körperlich abhängig macht. Insofern also auch nicht ungefährlich. Dein zweiter Satz ist einfach mal Quatsch, die meisten Leute (mich eingeschlossen) trinken ab und an gerne mal was, von Aufgedrehtheit oder Verlangen mehr zu trinken spüre ich jedoch nüschte. Das kommt nur, wenn man in großem Maße regelmäßig konsumiert.. bei Marihuana aber auch.
Inwiefern jedoch ein verbot sinnvoll ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Juli 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> Und ob Marihuana süchtig machen kann. Ich bin nicht mehr ganz drin in der Materie aber so weit ich mich entsinnen kann, entwickelt sich die Marihuanasucht ziemlich schleichend als psychische Sucht während Alkohol auch körperlich abhängig macht. Insofern also auch nicht ungefährlich.


Da muss ich dir Recht geben. Habe mich gerade schlau gelesen. Eine sogenannte physische Sucht war mir noch nicht bekannt.



jamie schrieb:


> Dein zweiter Satz ist einfach mal Quatsch, die meisten Leute (mich eingeschlossen) trinken ab und an gerne mal was, von Aufgedrehtheit oder Verlangen mehr zu trinken spüre ich jedoch nüschte. Das kommt nur, wenn man in großem Maße regelmäßig konsumiert.. bei Marihuana aber auch.


Das fängt im frühen alter an. Wenn man über Jahre viel und oft trinkt entwickelt sich eine Sucht. Das habe ich bei einem meiner Freunde festgestellt, zum Glück trinkt er nicht mehr so viel wie damals.

Ich meine wer in der Woche anfängt sich zu betrinken sollte mal darüber nachdenken ob er abhängig ist.

Bei Marjihuana ist es "nur" eine psychische Sucht.


----------



## jamie (18. Juli 2013)

> Das fängt im frühen alter an. Wenn man über Jahre viel und oft trinkt entwickelt sich eine Sucht. Das habe ich bei einem meiner Freunde festgestellt, zum Glück trinkt er nicht mehr so viel wie damals.
> 
> Ich meine wer in der Woche anfängt sich zu betrinken sollte mal darüber nachdenken ob er abhängig ist.
> 
> Bei Marjihuana ist es "nur" eine psychische Sucht.


Das meinte ich ja. Aber eben das kann bei Marihuana auch passieren. 



> Inwiefern jedoch ein verbot sinnvoll ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Seeefe (18. Juli 2013)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> @jamie Marjihuana macht nicht süchtig. Wenn man aufhören will kann man aufhören, beim Alkohol und Zigaretten ist man schon "aufgedreht" wenn es einige Stunden her ist das man etwas konsumiert hat.
> 
> @seefe
> Schonmal betrunkene in der Disko gesehen? Oder allgemein mal Leute die keine Grenzen kennen?
> Habe sowas öfter mal mitbekommen.


 
Aber das zu verallgemeinern ist doch  Millionen Menschen trinken täglich alkohol und sind fröhlich, nur bleiben halt die hängen, die sich daneben benehmen. 
In meinem Freundeskreis gibt es keinen, der anfängt Aggressiv zu werden oder rumpöbelt....zum Glück. 

Ausnahmen bestätigen halt die Regel.


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Juli 2013)

@jamie
Nur nochmal zum verständniss. Ich habe nichts gegen Alkohol oder Leute die diesen genießen(!). Ich selber trinke gerne mal ein Bier oder einen kleinen Jägermeister. Das was mich stört sind die minderjährigen und deren Eltern die es nicht interessiert.

Ein Verkauf von Alkohol nur am Wochenende würden nur die wenigsten akzeptieren. Wobei wenn es nur für Schnaps gelten würde kann es doch etwas bewirken.

@seeefe
Ich rede nicht über dich oder die die Ihre grenzen kennen oder sich beherrschen können.
Mir geht es erstmal nur um minderjährige. Solche die mit 14 betrunken rumlaufen und meinen Ihr verhalten sei "cool".


----------



## jamie (18. Juli 2013)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> @jamie
> Nur nochmal zum verständniss. Ich habe nichts gegen Alkohol oder Leute die diesen genießen(!). Ich selber trinke gerne mal ein Bier oder einen kleinen Jägermeister..


Habe ich auch nie gedacht. 


Lan_Party schrieb:


> Das was mich stört sind die minderjährigen und deren Eltern die es nicht interessiert.
> 
> Ein Verkauf von Alkohol nur am Wochenende würden nur die wenigsten akzeptieren. Wobei wenn es nur für Schnaps gelten würde kann es doch etwas bewirken.


 Halte ich für Quatsch. Bevormundung wäre das. Was fehlt ist elterliche Verantwortung, um alles soll sich doch bitte der Staat kümmern.
Und ich weiß, was dir jz auf der Zunge brennt, daher: 


> Inwiefern jedoch ein Verbot (von Marihuana) sinnvoll ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Juli 2013)

@jamie
Was wenn die Eltern es nicht hinbekommen und es Ihnen zu peinlich ist Hilfe zu suchen? Sollen Sie Ihre Kinder verkommen lassen?

Wieso mir gerade das auf der Zunge brennen solle ist mir ein Rätsel aber ich geh mal drauf ein.
Ich finde den Verbot von Marjihuana sinnlos. Wirkt "besser" als Alkohol und damit der Staat was davon hat kann man es zu einem hohen Preis verkaufen.

Wobei da wieder das Problem wäre das Jugendliche auf der Straße einfach dran kämmen.


----------



## jamie (18. Juli 2013)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> @jamie
> Was wenn die Eltern es nicht hinbekommen und es Ihnen zu peinlich ist Hilfe zu suchen? Sollen Sie Ihre Kinder verkommen lassen?
> 
> Wieso mir gerade das auf der Zunge brennen solle ist mir ein Rätsel aber ich geh mal drauf ein.
> ...


 Ich dachte bloß, weil du mir zuvor ein Verfechter der Legalisierung zu sein schienst.
Es geht nicht um die Eltern, die Hilfe brauchen, die sollen welche bekommen. Es geht darum es es sich viele Eltern zu leicht machen und ihre ganze pädagogische Verantwortung auf Vatter Staat abschieben.


----------



## Lan_Party (19. Juli 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> Ich dachte bloß, weil du mir zuvor ein Verfechter der Legalisierung zu sein schienst.


Hat sich dann wohl geklärt. 



jamie schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Eltern, die Hilfe brauchen, die sollen welche bekommen. Es geht darum es es sich viele Eltern zu leicht machen und ihre ganze pädagogische Verantwortung auf Vatter Staat abschieben.



Ich würde eher sagen Sie schieben alles auf die Schulen und die Kindergärten.

Teilweise kann ich das auch verstehen. Ich selber hatte Lehrer die jungen Mädchen hinterher guckten oder gegen eine Gruppe von Imigranten etwas hatten.

Aber wenn man sich selber keine Zeit nimmt für seine Kinder braucht man sich nicht wundern das Sie sozial nicht weit kommen.
Der Fernseher ist ja auch ein Elternteil, besser gesagt der Vormund der Kinder.


----------



## godfather22 (19. Juli 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> 2. Das Suchtpotential, das meines Wissens bei Marihuana deutlich höher ist.


 
Totaler Bullshit!

Unter anderem liegt es überigens auch an der Baumwollloby im 20.Jahrhundert, dass Cannabis illegal ist. Hanffasern sind eben billiger zu produzieren.
Bis Anfang des 20.Jahrhunderts war Cannabis überigens in einer großen Anzahl von Medikamenten enthalten. Dann kamen die chemischen Medikamente und damit auch die Pharmaloby.
Was eine "Duldung" von Cannabis seitens der Regierung bewirkt sieht man ja am Beispiel Holland. Es bewirkt nämlich nur eins: Die Konsumenten werden nicht kriminalisiert. Die Anzahl der Jugendlichen Konsumenten ist in etwa identisch, warum auch nicht? Es ist vielleicht sogar leichter hier in Deutschland da ran zu kommen, als an eine Flasche hochprozentiges (vorrausgesetzt man kennt die richtigen Leute).


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Juli 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Aber das zu verallgemeinern ist doch  Millionen Menschen trinken täglich alkohol und sind fröhlich, nur bleiben halt die hängen, die sich daneben benehmen.
> In meinem Freundeskreis gibt es keinen, der anfängt Aggressiv zu werden oder rumpöbelt....zum Glück.
> 
> Ausnahmen bestätigen halt die Regel.


 
Ich trinke nicht täglich Alkohol aber fast jedes Wochenende aber nicht zuviel, wenn ich merke ich bin leicht besoffen, dann höre ich auf. Aber der Spruch:" Einer geht noch immer" oder so ähnlich, kann wirklich nur von einem Alkoholiker kommen. Wer sein Hirn benutzt der wird mit dem trinken aufhören sobald er merkt es wird zu viel. Vorausgesetzt das Hirn funktioniert noch einwandfrei 

Wisst ihr was, ich nehme jetzt meine Vodkaflasche aus dem Kühlschrank und ein Glas und trinke mal ein Schluck gekühlten Vodka, Also Prost


----------



## Lan_Party (19. Juli 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Totaler Bullshit!



Ein einfaches "Das ist so nicht richtig." hätte gereicht.



godfather22 schrieb:


> Es ist vielleicht sogar leichter hier in Deutschland da ran zu kommen, als an eine Flasche hochprozentiges (vorrausgesetzt man kennt die richtigen Leute).



Da braucht man nicht unbedingt die richtigen Leute kennen.
Frankfurt, Berlin, Erfurt etc. 
In den Haupt- und Großstädten kann man an jeder Ecke etwas bekommen. Solange die bezahlung stimmt ist der Rest egal.

BTW: Ich möchte mich bei den neuen "Kommentatoren" für Ihr interesse an diesem Thread bedanken. 
Bei den "alten" Postern natürlich auch!


----------



## aloha84 (19. Juli 2013)

Wisst ihr eigentlich welches europäische Volk am meisten kifft???

....Die Schweizer!

Was ja auch logisch ist...........wer eine Schokolade erfindet (Toblerone), bei deren Genuss man sich die Schneidezähne abbrechen kann......muss zwangsläufig bekifft sein.


----------



## Sieben (19. Juli 2013)

Ob Rauchen oder Trinken, es ist alles schädlich für die Gesundheit und kann abhängig machen. Ich kenne und kannte Leute, die sich sowohl bis zur Unfähigkeit gekifft als auch gesoffen haben. Man kann nicht sagen pauschal sagen, dass Kiffen gesünder ist als Saufen, weil es immer auf den Menschen (seelischer und physischer Zustand) ankommt, wie eine Droge wirkt. Nur weil man persönlich mit Marihuana besser fährt, als andere (oder umgekehrt) heißt es nicht, dass es für alle so läuft  .

Aber zurück zum Thema "Bilder" auf Tabakwaren:

Kann, muss aber keine abschreckende Wirkung haben.

Wenn Kinder dadurch weniger (  ) oder erst gar nicht mit dem Rauchen anfangen (  ), ist das top. Auf Suchtis (bin auch einer) wird das aber keine Wirkung zeigen. Da hilft nur mehr Geld zu verlangen (und Kinder haben selten "viel" Geld zur Verfügung).

Mir persönlich ist es egal, ob solche Bilder auf den Verpackungen gedruckt werden, denn ich sehe das so: Wie sehr beschäftigt man sich mit seiner Zigaretten-/Tabakpackung? Man zieht die Packung aus der Hosentasche, öffnet sie, zieht eine Kippe/Tabak heraus und steckt sie wieder weg. Sicher gibt es einige Menschen, die gerne ihre Packungen auf dem Café-Tisch zu liegen haben, aber in 80% der Fälle ist die Packung nicht sichtbar und die Bilder werden dadurch nicht berücksichtigt.

Plakatwerbung mit solchen Bildern wird es auch nicht geben (selbst Antiraucherkampagnen halten sich da zurück), denn auch Nichtraucher würden sich durch die Bilder gestört fühlen (und Plakate zu drucken und platzieren nur um sie wieder abzuhängen geht auch ins Geld). Deswegen sind die Plakate von der Antialkoholkampagne "Kenne deine Grenzen" auch so "soft". Richtige Bilder von Alkohol"leichen" darf (aus vielen Gründen) man einfach nicht zeigen. Ergo auch keine "entstellten" Bilder von Föten oder Babies (wo die Mutter geraucht oder getrunken hat). Würde also auch nur wirklich die Raucher betreffen und die, wie schon oben gesagt, werden die Bilder auch kaum abschrecken, da sich kaum einer mit ihnen auseinandersetzt.

Zudem ist die Ekelgrenze bei jedem Menschen verschieden. Zum Beispiel kann ich mir 100 Bilder/Videos von Verletzungen oder Tumoren angucken ohne Wirkung aber bei einer schwangeren Frau, bei der Fruchtwasser entnommen wird bekomme ich das "kotzen" (liegt auch daran, dass ich keine Spritzen mag  ).


----------



## Lan_Party (19. Juli 2013)

@sieben
Genau das ist es. Wenn nur ein kleiner teil weniger oder gar ganz aufhört, besser noch gar nicht anfängt hat es was gebracht.

Ich verstehe auch nicht wieso sich die Firmen beschweren das die Schachteln nicht mehr frei gestaltbar sind. Ich sehe nur 2-3 Farben und einen Namen. Noch nie erlebt das sich jemand darüber gestritten hat das seine Zigarettenschachtel "schöner" aussieht.


----------



## aloha84 (19. Juli 2013)

F6 hatte mal Sonderpackungen, mit Motiven von Dresden. Die waren hübsch.


----------



## Lan_Party (19. Juli 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> F6 hatte mal Sonderpackungen, mit Motiven von Dresden. Die waren hübsch.



War aber dann aber etwas für kurze Zeit.

Ich denke das die Firmen Angst haben noch mehr Kunden zu verlieren.


----------



## Sieben (19. Juli 2013)

Es schmälert halt das Image. Beim Juwelier sind ja auch keine Bilder von den Menschen die in den Diamantminen arbeiten  . Wer will schon mit Krankheit und Tod in Verbindung gesetzt werden  .


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Juli 2013)

Sieben schrieb:


> Es schmälert halt das Image. Beim Juwelier sind ja auch keine Bilder von den Menschen die in den Diamantminen arbeiten  . Wer will schon mit Krankheit und Tod in Verbindung gesetzt werden  .


 
Das kommt irgendwann auch mal, genauso wie Galileo vor kurzem eine mini Reportage über die Jeans-Herstellung gezeigt hat bei der es schon krass ist unter welchen Gesundheitlichen Risiken manche Menschen arbeiten müssen.
Mal sehen wann auf Jeans Fotos gedruckt werden wie schlimm das ganze ist, ich glaube nie.


----------



## Lan_Party (21. Juli 2013)

Gerade in den RTL II News gesehen.
Drogentote werden weniger aber die Anzahl der Konsumenten nimmt zu.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Juli 2013)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Gerade in den RTL II News gesehen.
> Drogentote werden weniger aber die Anzahl der Konsumenten nimmt zu.


 
Das heisst wohl das die Drogen länger Abhängig machen aber weniger schädlich sind?


----------



## Lan_Party (21. Juli 2013)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das heisst wohl das die Drogen länger Abhängig machen aber weniger schädlich sind?



Nein. Ich denke das über den Tag nicht mehr so viel konsumiert wird wie damals.
Bsp.:
Früher 5 Nasen Koks.
Heute "nur" 2 Nasen Koks.
So denke ich jedenfalls ist es gemeint.

Gerade Crystal Meth ist sehr beliebt geworden unter allen Gesellschaftsschichten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2013)

Könnte man von den weiterführenden Drogenthemen bitte zum Jugendschutz zurückkehren?
Es gibt bei Substanzen, die für Erwachesene legal sind, zwar eine Überschneidung, aber Ampethamine gehören da genausowenig dazu, wie Cannabisprodukte.


----------



## Lan_Party (21. Juli 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Könnte man von den weiterführenden Drogenthemen bitte zum Jugendschutz zurückkehren?



Natürlich.
Nur fällt mir gerade nix neues ein.

Morgen wird unser DSL Anschluss fertig gemacht, nach 2 Monaten, somit kann ich etwas mehr Zeit mit dem Thread hier verbringen.
Jedenfalls werde ich den Startpost etwas bearbeiten und eine Ideensammlung hinzufügen.

Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## Diaflolo97 (21. Juli 2013)

Ich bin nach wie vor der Auffassung, dass Jugendschutz zu weiten Teilen in Händen der Eltern liegen sollte.


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Juli 2013)

Diaflolo97 schrieb:


> Ich bin nach wie vor der Auffassung, dass Jugendschutz zu weiten Teilen in Händen der Eltern liegen sollte.



Ist ja auch richtig so aber die Eltern können nicht 24/7 aufpassen das Ihr Kind kein Schwachsinn anstellt.
Deshalb gibt es Kindergärten und Schulen die ein gewisses Niveu verleiten sollten. Dazu gibt es noch die FSK damit man was was gut bzw. schlecht für die Kinder ist.

Trotzdem stelle ich leider fest das auch wenn man noch so vieles tut einige Eltern oder Kinder/Jugendlich nicht verstehen was Sie tun oder auch nicht.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juli 2013)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ist ja auch richtig so aber die Eltern können nicht 24/7 aufpassen das Ihr Kind kein Schwachsinn anstellt.
> Deshalb gibt es Kindergärten und Schulen die ein gewisses Niveu verleiten sollten. Dazu gibt es noch die FSK damit man was was gut bzw. schlecht für die Kinder ist.
> 
> Trotzdem stelle ich leider fest das auch wenn man noch so vieles tut einige Eltern oder Kinder/Jugendlich nicht verstehen was Sie tun oder auch nicht.


 
Man kann einem Kind schon sagen was richtig und was falsch ist, die Frage ist nur ob es auch darauf hört oder nicht. In der Schule sind Kinder eh anders als zu Hause bei den "nervigen Eltern"


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Juli 2013)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Man kann einem Kind schon sagen was richtig und was falsch ist, die Frage ist nur ob es auch darauf hört oder nicht. In der Schule sind Kinder eh anders als zu Hause bei den "nervigen Eltern"


Wenn es einem Kind Spaß macht hört es ungern mit etwas auf und zu erklären das es nicht gut ist, ist fast unmöglich.

Ist doch verständlich.
In der Schule kann man sich austoben und tun und lassen was man will solange die Lehrer nicht gerade gucken.


----------

